# Kindle Daily Deal - (UK Store)



## Linjeakel

As many of the US Kindle Daily Deals aren't available to us in the UK, I'll be posting the UK deals in this post, starting with today's - "Bats Sing, Mice Giggle" by Karen Shandor, PhD and Jagmeet Kanwal, PhD.



It's an 84% reduction, to £0.99 which is pretty good and has an average 4star review. This is a non-fiction book about the quirky and less well known habits of animals.

Available at the reduced price until 23:59 BST today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Today's offering is Perfect on Paper: The (Mis)Adventures of Waverly Bryson by Maria Murnane

When her fiancé calls off their wedding at the last minute, Waverly Bryson wonders if her life will ever turn out the way she thought it would--or should. Perfect on Paper reminds us that everyone has a bad date (or 12), and that everyone eventually needs a best friend to tell them,"Honey, you are not alone".



Average 4star reviews

Reduced from £3.99 to £0.99

Available at the reduced price till 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

April 12: The Girl On The Wall by Jean Baggott

A photograph taken of Jean Baggott when she was aged 11 hangs on the wall. Her life was never going to be remarkable and the pinnacle of her achievements would come from being a wife and mother. Almost 60 years later, she vowed to devote her life to the happiness of 'the girl on the wall', and began to stitch a tapestry looking back on her life and the changing world around her. The result is a unique, touching portrait of a seemingly average British woman's life.



Reduced from £4.62 to £0.99 until 23:59 today


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm...I'm wanting these! 


Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Can you get them in the US store? Probably not at the reduced prices, I expect.


----------



## Linjeakel

April 13: The Mammoth Book of Jack the Ripper by Maxim Jacubowski

Even for those disturbed by the phenomenon, it is impossible to deny the continuing fascination of Jack the Ripper. And we are not just interested in the historical Jack, whoever he was. This most famous of serial killers has had a healthy afterlife as a source of grisly inspiration for writers. In this collection, experts on the 19th century killer turn the case inside out looking for his true identity.



Reduced from £4.73 to £0.99 until 23:59 today


----------



## Linjeakel

April 14: Bitter Water by Gordon Ferris

Gordon Ferris is an ex-techy in the Ministry of Defence and an ex-partner in one of the Big Four accountancy firms. Maybe that's where he gets his interest in spies and crooks. He writes about the important things in life: conflicted heroes and headstring women embroiled in tangled tales of life, love and death. He is the author of the No. 1 bestselling eBook The Hanging Shed. This is the second in his Douglas Brodie series.



£0.99 until 23:59 today


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. . .turns out I bought the first, The Hanging Shed, about a year ago for $1.59. (currently it's $9.00). Probably time to read it in case the second goes on special this side of the pond too!

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Linjeakel

April 15: How to Survive the Titanic or The Sinking of J. Bruce Ismay by Frances Wilson

Books have been written, films made, we have raised the Titanic and watched her go down again on numerous occasions, but out of the wreckage Frances Wilson spins a new epic: when the ship hit the iceberg on 14 April 1912 and a thousand men prepared to die, J Bruce Ismay, the ship's owner and inheritor of the White Star fortune, jumped into a lifeboat with the women and children and rowed away to safety.

Accused of cowardice, Ismay became, according to one headline, 'The Most Talked-of Man in the World'. The first victim of a press hate campaign, his reputation never recovered and while other survivors were piecing together their accounts, Ismay never spoke of his beloved ship again.



The Titanic story from a completely different angle - could be quite interesting.

£1.69 until 23:59 today.

_(image from the US Store version; image from UK Store not working...sorry for any confusion. --Betsy)_


----------



## Linjeakel

April 16: My Daughter, My Mother by Annie Murray

Joanne, a sweet, shy girl, is increasingly afraid of her husband. Sooky, kind and good-natured, has already been through one disastrous marriage and is back at home living with her parents. As the friendship between these two young mothers grow, they share with each other the difficulties and secrets in their lives.



£0.99 until 23:59 today


----------



## Linjeakel

April 17: The Revelations by Alex Preston

A group of young people are searching for meaning in a dark and directionless world. The Course, a religious movement, offers everything the friends have been looking for, but also threatens to rip them apart. This gripping novel of ideas lays bare a world where the advancement of a movement becomes more important than the lives of its followers.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

April 18: Finding Sky by Joss Stirling

_You have half our gifts, I have the other_&#8230; Bad boy Zed talks to Sky with his thoughts. He reads her mind. He is the boy she will love for ever. Shadows stalk her past, but a new evil threatens her future, and Sky must face the dark even if it means losing her heart.



£0.99 until 23:59 today


----------



## Linjeakel

April 19: The Decisive Moment: How The Brain Makes Up Its Mind by Jonah Lehrer

Philosophers have described the decision-making process as either rational or emotional, but scientists are discovering this is not how the mind works. Jonah Lehrer draws on cutting-edge research and studies on the world's most interesting 'deciders'--from airline pilots and sportsmen to politicians and poker players--to answer how the human mind makes decisions and how can we make those decisions better.



£0.99 until 23:59 tonight


----------



## Linjeakel

April 20: The Greenhouse by Audur Ava Olafsdottir

The tragic passing of Lobbi's mother proves to be a profound catalyst, inspiring him to leave his studies and travel to a remote village monastery to restore its gardens. There he is surprised by a visit from former lover Anna and the daughter they conceived. In caring for both the garden and the little girl, Lobbi slowly begins to assume the varied and complex roles of a man.



£0.99 until 23:59 today


----------



## Linjeakel

April 21: Londoners: The Days and Nights of London as Told by Those Who Love It, Hate It, Live It, Long for It, Have Left It and Everything Inbetween by Craig Taylor

From the woman who is the voice of the London Underground to the man who plants the trees along Oxford Street, here are the voices of London as witnessed by Craig Taylor, an acclaimed journalist, playwright and writer, who spent five years exploring the city and listening to its residents. The result is a vivid, epic and wholly fresh portrait of 21st century London.



Discounted from £13.50 to £2.29 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

April 22: Hit & Run by Doug Johnstone

Driving home from a party high and drunk, Billy Blackmore accidentally hits someone in the night. In a panic, he decides to drive off. But the next day he discovers the dead man was Edinburgh's biggest crime lord and, as Billy struggles with what he's done, he is sucked into a nightmare of guilt, retribution and violence.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

April 23: Delicacy by David Foenkinos

One minute Natalie was a happily married young woman, convinced the future was full of promise. The next, her husband was hit by a car. Bruised with grief but desperate to move on with her life, she impulsively kisses her colleague Markus. For Natalie, the kiss is just a gratuitous act. For the awkward, unassuming Markus, it is the moment at which he falls hopelessly, helplessly in love.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

April 24: No Angel: The Secret Life of Bernie Ecclestone by Tom Bower

Bernie Ecclestone never revealed how he graduated from selling second-hand cars to becoming the major player he is today, until he revealed his secrets to the most controversial biographer of them all: Tom Bower. From the deals and the marriages to the disasters and the successes, No Angel is a unique story of a simple, driven man.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

April 25: The Misremembered Man by Christina McKenna

Jamie has no plans of changing his lonely life as a bachelor farmer. Lydia dreams constantly of changing her spinsterly fate. When kind-hearted friends and neighbours place Jamie and Lydia in one another's paths, the result is a meeting of absolute opposites.



£0.99 until 23:59 today


----------



## Linjeakel

April 26: Farmer Buckley's Exploding Trousers by Stephanie Pain

Contrary to the widespread belief that science and technology move steadily on from one discovery to the next, the fascinating stories in this entertaining collection present some of the unfamiliar characters and events that litter the path of scientific progress, where setbacks and mishaps are the norm, and breakthroughs are the exception.



£1.09 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

April 27: Virgin Widow by Anne O'Brien

Anne Neville, daughter of the powerful Earl of Warwick, grows up during a time when kings and queens are made and destroyed in an on-going battle for the throne of England. As a child Anne falls in love with the ambitious and proud Richard of Gloucester, but her father is branded a traitor and her family must flee to exile in France.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

April 28: Borkmann's Point by Håkan Nesser

Chief Inspector Van Veeteren is called to the sleepy coastal town of Kalbringen to assist the local police in the investigation of two recent axe murders. The case turns from bad to worse when another body is found and one of Van Veeteren's colleagues, a young female detective, disappears without a trace.


(Image is the paperback cover - link will take you to Kindle version)

£0.99 until 23:59


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> April 24: No Angel: The Secret Life of Bernie Ecclestone by Tom Bower
> 
> Bernie Ecclestone never revealed how he graduated from selling second-hand cars to becoming the major player he is today, until he revealed his secrets to the most controversial biographer of them all: Tom Bower. From the deals and the marriages to the disasters and the successes, No Angel is a unique story of a simple, driven man.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad this one wasn't the special in the US, I would have gotten it for the hubby...
> 
> Betsy
> £0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

April 29: Economyths: Ten Ways Economics Gets It Wrong by David Orrell

David Orrell explains how the economy is the result of complex and unpredictable processes; how risk models go astray; why no woman has ever won the Nobel Prize for economics; why financial crashes are less Black Swans than part of the landscape; and how new ideas in mathematics, psychology and environmentalism are helping to reinvent economics.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

April 30: The Girl Who Couldn't Smile by Shane Dunphy

Shane Dunphy's moving portrait of a year at Little Scamps is a testament to the redemptive power of love and nurturing, of finding oneself through the care of others, as well as finding the secret of a girl who couldn't smile.



£0.99 until 23:59 today


----------



## Linjeakel

May 1: The Last Werewolf by Glen Duncan

Jacob is a werewolf and now the last of his species. Deeply distraught and lonely, he contemplates suicide--even knowing it will end a legend thousands of years old. In Jake, Glen Duncan offers a powerful new version of the werewolf legend for the 21st century--a man whose deeds can only be described as monstrous but who is in some magical way deeply human.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 2: Putting Alice Back together by Carol Marinelli

Alice's friends think she is happy and her life is amazing. Except her job was great 10 years ago, the sexiest guy alive doesn't want her, her credit card bills are mounting up and she has a secret. A secret so big she can't tell anyone, even when everything starts to fall apart.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 3: Never Mind (Melrose Novels 1) by Edward St Aubyn

In the first Patrick Melrose novel, five-year-old Patrick encounters the volatile lives of adults. His father rules with considered cruelty and his mother has retreated into drink. They are expecting guests for dinner. But this afternoon is unlike the chain of summer days before, and the shocking events that precede the guests' arrival tear Patrick's world in two.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 4: 50 Facts That Should Change The World by Jessica Williams

50 Facts That Should Change the World is an unashamedly populist--but nonetheless serious and intelligent--book about some of the most shocking inequalities, appalling conditions, absurd contradictions and much more that abound even still in the world of the 21st century.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 6: Dark Redemption by Stav Sherez

Plunged into an underworld of illegal immigrant communities, A Dark Redemption introduces DI Jack Carrigan and DS Geneva Miller as they investigate the brutal rape and murder of a young student, whose studies at a London College may have threatened to reveal things that some people will go to any lengths to keep secret.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 8: the Mammoth Book of Paranormal Romance: 24 New Short Stories from the Hottest Names

Whether it's a mythical beast, a magical creature, an angel or a heart-stoppingly handsome ghost, get ready to fall in love with someone out of this world. Sherrilyn Kenyon, Jeaniene Frost, Kelley Armstrong, Maria V Snyder, Allyson James Marland and more create stories of extraordinary desires and show you powers beyond your wildest imaginings.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 9: A Golden Age by Tahmima Anam

Rehana Haque is throwing a party for her beloved children. Her young family is growing up fast, and Rehana wants to remember this day for ever. But out on the hot city streets, something violent is brewing. As the civil war develops, Rehana struggles to keep her children safe and finds herself facing a heartbreaking dilemma.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 10: Churchill's Wizards: The British Genius for Deception 1914-1945 by Nicholas Rankin

Culminating in the spectacular misdirection that was so essential to the success of D-Day in 1944, Churchill's Wizards is a thrilling work of popular military history. Author Nicholas Rankin reveals the true stories of those brave and creative mavericks who helped win what Churchill called 'the war of the Unknown Warriors'.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 11: Partitions by Amit Majmudar

As India is rent overnight into two nations, sectarian violence explodes on both sides of the new border, with tidal waves of refugees fleeing the blood and chaos. Fighting to board the last train to Delhi, Shankar and Keshav, six-year-old Hindu twins, lose sight of their mother and plunge into the whirling human mass to find her. A young Sikh woman, Simran Kaur, flees her father, who would rather poison his daughter than see her defiled. And Ibrahim Masud, an elderly Muslim doctor driven from the town of his birth, limps towards the new Muslim state of Pakistan. As the displaced face a variety of horrors, this unlikely quartet come together, defying every rule of self-preservation to forge a future of hope. A luminous story of families and nations broken and formed, Partitions introduces an extraordinary novelist who writes with the power and lyricism of poetry.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 13: Love, Sex, Death and Words by John Sutherland and Stephen Fender

The history of literature offers a rich and varied exploration of the human condition across the centuries. In this absorbing companion to literature's rich past, arranged by days of the year, acclaimed critics John Sutherland and Stephen Fender turn up the most inspiring, enlightening, surprising and curious artefacts literature has to offer.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 14: Two books by Lara Parker today:-

Dark Shadows 1: Angelique's Descent

The Dark Shadows saga is begins with the full measure of eroticism, spellbinding suspense, and gripping storytelling. 
The dashing heir of a New England shipping magnate, Barnabas Collins captures the heart of the exquisite, young Angelique amidst the sensual beauty of Martinique, her island home. But Angelique's brief happiness is doomed when Barnabas deserts her for another. With this one betrayal, Barnabas unleashes an evil that will torment him for all time. 
For Angelique is no ordinary woman. Vowing to destroy Barnabas, a vengeful Angelique damns him to eternal life as a vampire-a companion to accompany her forever. Little does Angelique understand the depth of Barnabas's fury...


(link shows paperback cover, but goes to Kindle version)

and

Dark Shadows 2: The Salem Branch

The Dark Shadows saga is back with the full measure of eroticism, spellbinding suspense, and gripping storytelling. 
The roots of the Collins family's power and wealth go deep... 
Barnabas Collins is ready to embark on a new life and marriage with the virtuous Dr. Julia Hoffman. But when Antoinette, a beautiful sixties flower child with a shocking resemblance to the immortal witch Angelique, rebuilds the Old House, his past returns to haunt him. Discovering a grisly corpse in the basement, Barnabas realizes another vampire has invaded his domain. 
His fight to protect his family from this new threat will take Barnabas back through time to an evil moment in America's history: the corrupt witch trials of old Salem itself.


(link shows paperback cover, but goes to Kindle version)

£0.99 each until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 15: Night Train To Lisbon by Pascal Mercier

Raimund Gregorius finds the journal of an enigmatic Portuguese aristocrat hidden in a second-hand bookshop. With the book as his talisman, Raimund boards the night train to Lisbon on a journey to find out more about the author, whose words haunt and compel him. And as his story comes to light so, too, Gregorius himself begins his life anew.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm liking the UK daily deals better then the US daily deals a lot of times. . . . . .Hmmmmm. . . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm liking the UK daily deals better then the US daily deals a lot of times. . . . . .Hmmmmm. . . . . .


Today's UK book is only $1.59 in the US store  ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmmm again. . . . .I'm seeing it at $9.60. Night Train to Lisbon: A Novel

And, your link takes me to a page that says it's not available in the US.  Weird.


----------



## Linjeakel

LOL - your link, for me, says 'pricing information not available'.

I suspect the link I gave you is for UK customers with a US account - those of us who first bought Kindles in the UK before there was a UK store had to have US accounts, but the books available to us weren't the same as for US customers. When the UK store opened you had a choice as to whether you changed your Kindle account to a UK account or not. I changed mine, though I have still have the option to change back again if I want to. I can't see the point since I would still only be able to buy the same Kindle books that are available in the UK store, just priced in US$, which leaves you subject to the vagaries of currency rates.

All of which isn't much help if you'd like to get today's deal at a good price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm liking the UK books, too.  Linda, I should know this, but I don't...is the "lend" option available to US customers?

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm not sure which lending option you mean.

We don't have KOLL, where you can borrow one book a month. I doubt US readers can borrow (through KOLL) any books only available here. 

Neither can we initiate a private loan between users, though I believe we can borrow. That is to say, if you had a book I wanted, you could lend it to me (subject, I imagine to it being published here) but I can't lend one to you or even to anyone in the UK!

We are woefully behind, on all of the Amazon 'extra' features, like the Cloud Reader, Cloud Drive, Cloud MP3 player and the Prime Instant Videos and Instant Video store etc - one of the main reasons why they have yet to release the Fire here. I presume we'll get it all eventually.

It's actually a pet peeve of mine that we have to pay the same price for Prime membership as US customers and still only get the fast delivery service and nothing else. I suppose they will eventually tell us we're getting all that as extras 'free', when in reality we're already paying for them and not getting them! /rant


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> Neither can we initiate a private loan between users, though I believe we can borrow. That is to say, if you had a book I wanted, you could lend it to me (subject, I imagine to it being published here) but I can't lend one to you or even to anyone in the UK!


This...where you can lend the book to someone.

Oh, well....

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

May 16: Rome's Executioner (Vespasian Series) - Robert Fabbri

Even after four years military service at the edge of the Roman world, Vespasian can't escape the tumultuous politics of an Empire on the brink of disintegration. His patrons in Rome have charged him with the clandestine extraction of an old enemy from a fortress on the banks of the Danube--a mission that is key in the struggle to rule the Roman Empire.



£1.29 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Drat. . .another that looks good. . . . .but that is $9.99 via the US store.

Trying to work out if I could get the Kindle for PC and register it to the UK . . . . . . probably wouldn't let me.   And I don't really want to read while sitting at the computer anyway.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 17: London In 2012: Frommer's Express by Joe Fullman

With detailed reviews of attractions and a list of the top exhibitions and events, London in 2012 gives you the low-down on what's worth your time and what's not. This book provides a selection of Frommer's favourite hotels, attractions and restaurants in and around London whatever your budget.



This title has complex layouts and has been optimised for reading on devices with larger screens.

£1.09 until 23:59 today


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. . . it's only $5.52 in the US. . . .I'm thinking it might make a nice gift for the young friend I have who'll be going to England this summer. . . . . hmmm. . . . . 

(US link, if anyone is interested: London in 2012: Frommers Express Kindle Exclusive)


----------



## Linjeakel

May 18: Are You smart Enough To Work At Google by William Poundstone

You are shrunk to the height of a ten-pence piece and thrown in a blender. The blades start moving in 60 seconds. What do you do? If you want to work at Google, or any of the worlds top employers, you ll need to have a convincing answer to this and countless other tricky puzzles. Are You Smart Enough to Work at Google? reveals the new extreme interview questions in the post-crash, hypercompetitive job-market and uncovers the extraordinary lengths the best companies will go to find the right staff. William Poundstone guides readers through the surprising solutions to over a hundred of the most challenging conundrums actually used in interviews, as well as covering the importance of creative thinking, what your Facebook page says about you, and much, much more.



£1.29 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Audrey Finch

Now I'm busy trying think what I would do.
Answers on a postcard please.....


----------



## Tinker

Linjeakel said:


> April 15: How to Survive the Titanic or The Sinking of J. Bruce Ismay by Frances Wilson
> 
> Books have been written, films made, we have raised the Titanic and watched her go down again on numerous occasions, but out of the wreckage Frances Wilson spins a new epic: when the ship hit the iceberg on 14 April 1912 and a thousand men prepared to die, J Bruce Ismay, the ship's owner and inheritor of the White Star fortune, jumped into a lifeboat with the women and children and rowed away to safety.
> 
> Accused of cowardice, Ismay became, according to one headline, 'The Most Talked-of Man in the World'. The first victim of a press hate campaign, his reputation never recovered and while other survivors were piecing together their accounts, Ismay never spoke of his beloved ship again.
> 
> 
> 
> The Titanic story from a completely different angle - could be quite interesting.
> 
> £1.69 until 23:59 today.
> 
> _(image from the US Store version; image from UK Store not working...sorry for any confusion. --Betsy)_


I'm currently reading this, and am very impressed by the author's indepth research of the leading characters and their actions. Ms. Wilson does an excellent job, relating in a neutral voice events prior, during and after the Titanic's sinking based on factual evidence, testimonies, etc. Well worth sampling, whole heartedly recommended.

Julia


----------



## Linjeakel

May 19: Silent Voices (Vera Stanhope 4) by Ann Cleeves

When DI Vera Stanhope finds the body of a woman in the sauna room of her local gym, she wonders briefly if, for once in her life, she's uncovered a simple death from natural causes. But death is never that simple and a closer inspection reveals ligature marks around the victim's throat.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 20: The Secret Intensity of Everyday Life - by William Nicholson

Laura is a happily married mother of two--until a former love resurfaces after 20 years. Suddenly passion and excitement are rekindled and she's left to wonder how much happiness has she a right to expect. The hidden longings of a large cast of characters interweave to reveal ordinary life at its richest: comic and tragic, poignant and cruel, surprising and moving.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . . it's only $5.52 in the US. . . .I'm thinking it might make a nice gift for the young friend I have who'll be going to England this summer. . . . . hmmm. . . . .
> 
> (US link, if anyone is interested: London in 2012: Frommers Express Kindle Exclusive)


Here's my guide to London in 2012:

*DON'T GO!!! WAIT UNTIL AFTER THE OLYMPICS! *

You're welcome.


----------



## Linjeakel

Hey, stop that! 

We're hoping to make a sh*t load of money off all you rich Yanks coming to see the Olympics ......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, yeah...  Sorry.  



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

But my friend is going to be in The Aldeburgh World Orchestra. . .they'll play in Snape, in Suffolk (part of the Aldeburgh music festival). . .then they'll do concerts in Germany and Belgium and finish up with a concert at the Royal Albert Hall for the Proms at the end of July.

But as a poor musician, no one will make much money off her.    Though she is hoping to do a "grand tour" after her concert commitments. . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel

May21: A King of Infinite Space by Tyler Dilts

Homicide detective Danny Beckett is pouring the weekend's first shot of vodka when the call comes in: Elizabeth Williams, a teacher at nearby Warren High School, has been brutally murdered in her classroom. When Danny arrives at the school, the blood-spattered crime scene turns even his veteran stomach. What could this young woman have done to make her the target of such a violent attack?



£0.99 until 23:59 today.

You might also want to take a look at 100 books each for £2.99 or less.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 23: Darke: Septimus Heap Book 6 - by Angie Sage

In the sixth book of the Septimus Heap series, Alther Mella has been Banished, a Darke Domaine engulfs the Castle and a Darke dragon is on the loose. Now on the threshold of his fourteenth birthday, Septimus Heap must use all of his skills to save the Castle and the Wizard Tower from destruction.



£1.29 until 23:59 today


----------



## Linjeakel

May 24: Ashes: Book One of the Ashes Trilogy by Isla Bick

Seventeen-year-old Alex is hiking through the wilderness when it happens: an earth-shattering electro-magnetic pulse that destroys almost everything. Survivors are divided between those who have developed a superhuman sense and those who have acquired a taste for human flesh. These flesh-hunters stalk the land: hungry, ruthless and increasingly clever. Alex meets up with Tom, a young army veteran, and Ellie, a lost girl, and they will fight together and be torn apart. Alex must face the most difficult question of all: in such vastly changed world, who can you trust?



£1.09 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 25: The Happiness Equation by Nick Powdthavee

Everybody wants to be happy. But how much happiness--precisely--will each life choice bring? The result of new, unique research, The Happiness Equation brings to a general readership for the first time the new science of happiness economics.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

OK, so I'm a tad late today - but it's Saturday and it's too hot to be hurrying to do anything ... 

May 26: Burying The Bones by Hilary Spurling

Pearl Buck was raised in China by her missionary parents and eventually rose to eminence in America as the bestselling, Nobel Prize-winning novelist and author of The Good Earth. In this biography, Hilary Spurling recounts with elegance and insight Buck's unspeakable upbringing in a China that was virtually unknown to the West.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 28: The Spa Decameron by Fay Weldon

Ten high achieving ladies are gathered together in the week between Christmas and the New Year, at the expensive Castle Spa, seeking--through Botox, aromatherapy and general all round pampering--a new beginning to their lives.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 29: Wahoo Rhapsody by Shaun Morey

Captain Winston Weber makes an honest living running fishing charters between Mexico and California. When his first mate Weevil Ott skims a small fortune from the mysterious drug lord known only as "La Cucaracha", a madcap romp ensues as Winston, Weevil and an expat American lawyer try to outrun La Cucaracha's bloody reach.



£0.99 until 23:59 today


----------



## Linjeakel

May 30: How To Climb Mont Blanc In A Skirt: A Handbook For The Lady Adventurer by Mick Conefry

Which explorer found the lost site of Jesus' first miracle? Who was first to the top of the highest mountain in Peru? Who held the world record as the only person to fly from Britain to Australia for 44 years? You'll find the answers to these questions and more in Mick Conefrey's book (a hint: none of them had beards).



£1.09 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*pouts*

This is one I would have gotten had it been the US daily deal.

$10.99 here. Oh well, I'll add to my wish list...

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

May 31: The Pirates! In An Adventure With Moby Dick by Gideon Defoe

The Pirate Captain is in trouble. Eager to appease his crew with a boat that has a functioning mast, fewer holes and cannons that actually fire, he splashes out on the fancy new Lovely Emma, spending 6,000 doubloons he doesn't have. Finding themselves in debt to the Butcher of Barbados, the pirates need to raise some money fast...



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 1: Granta - The Magazine of New Writing -119: Britain

Granta's _Britain_ explores landscapes, identities and stories of the British Isles. The issue includes original short fiction by Adam Foulds, Mark Haddon, Tania James and Jon McGregor as well as poems by Simon Armitage, Jamie McKendrick, Don Paterson and Robin Robertson. It also introduces a new voice, Sam Byers, with an extract from his darkly comic debut novel.



£1.29 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 2: To Romania With Love by Tessa Dunlop

Aged eighteen, Tessa Dunlop went to post-Revolutionary Romania to work in an orphanage and she befriended a student and his family. They lost touch, but the pull of Romania eventually proved too much and, five years on, Tessa returned. To Romania With Love is the moving story of a country in turmoil, and of finding love in the most unexpected places.



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 3: When I lived In Modern Times by Linda Grant





It is April 1946. Evelyn Sert, twenty years old, a hairdresser from Soho, sails for Palestine, where Jewish refugees and idealists are gathering from across Europe to start a new life in a brand-new country.In the glittering, cosmopolitan, Bauhaus city of Tel Aviv, anything seems possible - the new self, new Jew, new woman are all feasible. Evelyn, adept at disguises, reinvents herself as the bleached-blonde Priscilla Jones. Immersed in a world of passionate idealism, she finds love, and with Johnny, her lover, finds herself at the heart of a very dangerous game. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 4: Queen Elizabeth The Queen Mother: The Official Bigraphy by William Shawcross




In the words of her official biographer, the Queen Mother was "of the last generation of aristocrats who felt able to accept their superior social position with no feeling of guilt but rather a sense of duty and obligation." Shawcross presents these virtues in a captivating account of a remarkable woman whose life spanned the entire 20th Century. 

£0.99 until £23:59 today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> Jun 4: Queen Elizabeth The Queen Mother: The Official Bigraphy by William Shawcross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the words of her official biographer, the Queen Mother was "of the last generation of aristocrats who felt able to accept their superior social position with no feeling of guilt but rather a sense of duty and obligation." Shawcross presents these virtues in a captivating account of a remarkable woman whose life spanned the entire 20th Century.
> 
> £0.99 until £23:59 today.


I would get this if it were the US KDD, as, from everything I've read, she was a remarkable and admirable woman.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Yes, indeed she was. I've read quite a few books about her over the years, but at £0.99, I'm tempted by this one, although some of the reviews suggest it's not necessarily that good a book. Being the 'official' biography doesn't always make for a balanced view, it would seem.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 5: God Save The Queen: The Spiritual Heart of The Monarchy by Ian Bradley




At a time of renewed interest in the monarchy (stimulated by the marriage of Prince William of Wales and the Diamond Jubilee of Queen Elizabeth II), the institution is analyzed and dissected from almost every point of view apart from the sacred -- which arguably stands at its heart and is its ultimate raison d'etre. Commentators assess the constitutional and philanthropic aspects of monarchy and its tourist potential; gossip magazines report on the Royal Family as a soap opera. This lack of attention is in marked contrast to the sacred origins of monarchy and the manifest importance of religious belief in the life of the present monarch. 
Ian Bradley traces the religious dimension of monarchy and argues for its importance as a spiritual force in British life, as well as exploring what this might mean in a society that is both multi-faith and increasingly secular.


£1.29 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 6: The Graduate Student by James Polster


When anthropology graduate student Blackwell James returns from a research expedition in the Amazon, he brings home a trunk full of rare hallucinogenic vines&#8230;but no research notes. Frustrated by the young man's lack of progress on his dissertation, Blackwell's professor finds him a job working on a primate experiment in Los Angeles to spur him along. Trouble is, Blackwell has never set foot in L.A., and he doesn't know a whit about primates. In fact, for a guy like Blackwell James, venturing into the City of Angels soon proves to be more dangerous than the Amazon ever was. From the moment he is thrust into the bizarre culture of Hollywood, his life becomes a wild, high-octane tale of adventure, suspense, and intrigue. Caught up in the secret ambitions of his new employers, Blackwell begins a strange trip through the surreal world of movie stars, murder, and money. A secret society, a ghost town, two large chimpanzees, and several shamanistic drug-induced journeys round out this outrageous novel, which features "cameos" by Sylvester Stallone, Johnny Depp, and Steven Spielberg. Gleefully continuing the great literary tradition of comic Hollywood novels, The Graduate Student is an exuberant and riveting ride.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That one intrigues me...$4.99 in the US store and available for Prime Lending...

The Graduate Student

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 7: The Play Date by Louise Millar




When Callie moved into her new neighbourhood, she thought it would be easy for her and her daughter to make friends. But the other parents have been strangely hostile and after the police suggest someone dangerous may be living in their neighbourhood, the atmosphere becomes even more toxic. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 8: Today there's not just one book, but seven, from the Hamish Macbeth Murder Mystery series by M C Beaton

Death of a Travelling Man
Death of a Glutton
Death of a Witch
Death of a Gentle Lady
Death of a Macho Man
Death of a Dustman
Death of a Celebrity

All £0.99 each until 23:59 today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

See. . .and I'd probably buy all of those in one fell swoop if they were that price over here. . . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel

Yes, it's very frustrating when you can see a bargain, but you can't take advantage of it.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 8: The Curry Secret: How to Cook Real Indian Restaurant Meals At Home by Kris Dhillon




The recipes behind Indian restaurant cuisine are a closely guarded secret. In the pages of The Curry Secret, Indian restaurateur Kris Dhillon breaks with tradition and reveals all, so that anyone can recreate those unique and authentic flavours in their own kitchen. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 10: Below Zero by C.J. Box



"Tell Sherry April called." A simple phone message that shakes Joe Pickett's oldest daughter Sheridan and the rest of the family to the core. To Joe, it doesn't seem even remotely possible that April could have survived the massacre described in Winterkill six years before. He was there, and he was unable to save her. But Sheridan starts to believe there's a chance that April is still alive, and her suspicions are confirmed when the person sending texts to her cellphone is able to recall family incidents only April could know. Joe, however, remains wary of the messages. But when the texts start to refer to "bad things," and when Marybeth discovers they come from locations throughout the West where vicious murders have taken place, alarm bells go off. Desperate to discover if April is still alive and to save her from possible danger, Joe, Sheridan, and Nate Romanowski take to the road to connect the texts with the crimes. Meanwhile, a dying Chicago mobster named Stenko and a much younger girl cross the country. He's on a mission to reconcile with his extreme environmentalist son before he dies. His son is less interested in reconciliation than in getting his father to repent for the environmental crimes he's committed during his lifetime. He wants his father to become not just carbon neutral, but to reduce his carbon footprint to below zero - as if he'd never even existed. As the path of Stenko and his companions starts to cross with Joe, Sheridan, and Nate, the question is raised: Is this young girl April or are the Picketts the victims of a cruel hoax?

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 11: A Fair Maiden by Joyce Carol Oates


A gripping tale of suspense in which an elderly aristocrat forms an obsession with a young girl. Fifteen-year-old Katya Spivak is out for a walk on the gracious streets of Bayhead Harbor with her two summer babysitting charges when she is approached by silver-haired, elegant Marcus Kidder. At first his interest in her seems harmless, even pleasant; like his name, a sort of gentle joke. His beautiful home, the children's books that he has written, his classical music, the fine art in his study, his lavish gifts to her: Mr Kidder's life couldn't be more different from Katya's drab working class existence back home in South Jersey - or more enticing. Katya cannot help but respond to what he offers. 
But by degrees, almost imperceptibly, something changes, and posing for Mr Kidder's new painting isn't the light-hearted endeavour it once was. What does he really want from her? And how far will he go to get it? This spare, chilling novel shows Joyce Carol Oates on top form as a master of suspense and in incomparable literary storyteller.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 12: Palo Alto - James Franco




James Franco's collection traces the lives of an extended group of teenagers as they experiment with vices of all kinds, struggle with their families and one another, and succumb to self-destructive nihilism. These linked stories--stark, vivid and disturbing--are a compelling portrait of lives on the rough fringes of youth. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 13: Megacatastrophes! by David Darling & Dirk Schulze-Makuch




Will the world end with an asteroid hurtling towards us from outer space, or a super-volcano covering the Earth under a cloud of ash? Will black holes gobble up the solar system, or a tiny army of nanobots consume us in a deranged feeding frenzy? Discover the amazing science of the apocalypse. 


£1.19 until 23:59 today


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 14: Farewell: The Greatest Spy Story of the Twentieth Century by Sergei Kostin & Eric Reynaud



1981. Ronald Reagan and François Mitterrand are sworn in as presidents of the Unites States and France, respectively. The tension due to Mitterrand's French Communist support, however, is immediately defused when he gives Reagan the Farewell Dossier, a file he would later call "one of the greatest spy cases of the twentieth century."
Vladimir Ippolitovitch Vetrov, a promising technical student, joins the KGB to work as a spy. Following a couple of murky incidents, however, Vetrov is removed from the field and placed at a desk as an analyst. Soon, burdened by a troubled marriage and frustrated at a flailing career, Vetrov turns to alcohol. Desperate and needing redemption, he offers his services to the DST. Thus Agent Farewell is born. He uses his post within the KGB to steal and photocopy files of the USSR's plans for the West-all under Brezhnev's nose. 
Probing further into Vetrov's psychological profile than ever before, Kostin and Raynaud provide groundbreaking insight into the man whose life helped hasten the fall of the Soviet Regime. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 15: Devil-Devil by G.W. Kent



Sergeant Ben Kella of the Solomon Islands Police Force is only a few days into a routine patrol, yet already he has been cursed by a magic man, stumbled across evidence of a cargo cult uprising and failed to find an American anthropologist who has been scouring the mountainous jungle in search of a priceless pornographic icon.
To complicate matters further, at a local mission station Kella discovers the redoubtable Sister Conchita secretly trying to bury a skeleton and then a mysterious gunman tries to kill her.
Kella already has enough problems. Mission-educated yet an aofia, the traditional peacemaker of the islands, reluctantly the sergeant is forced to link up with Sister Conchita, an independent and rebellious young American nun, to track down the perpetrators of a series of bizarre murders. The combination of the witch-doctor policeman and the Praying Mary, set against one of the most beautiful yet dangerous and primitive areas of the South Pacific in 1960, proves combative yet unexpectedly successful. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 16: Mr. China by Tim Clissold


In the early 1990s China finally opened for business, and Wall Street wanted to get in on the act. When the investment bankers arrived from New York with their Harvard MBAs, pinstripes and tassled loafers, ready to negotiate with the Old Cadres, the stage was set for a collision between Wall Street's billions and the world's oldest culture. 
This is the true story of a tough Wall Street banker who had reached the top and found that it wasn't enough. Looking for glory, he came to China to surf the next new investment wave and teamed up with an ex-Red Guard and an Englishman living in Beijing. Together, they raised over $400 million and bought up factories all over China. They thought the contracts were watertight. But then they began learning the hard way that China doesn't play by anyone else's rules. Left sitting in their boardrooms while their Chinese partners marched off in their own different directions, they watched their millions begin sliding towards the abyss. Faced with no option but to fight, they embarked on a series of desperate battles to regain control of their businesses. 
Their struggle reveals the human face of this vast and complex country that knows it must modernise but throughout history has always kept the advantage when dealing with outsiders. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 17: Point Man by Mark Townsend




An army point man leads the patrol into battle, and 20-year-old Kenny Meighan was the longest-serving point man in Helmand province. An exceptionally skilful and brave private, he was lucky to make it home alive. But in his hometown in Essex, Kenny's struggle is far from over. 


£1.29 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 18: The Immortalists by Kyle Mills



Dr. Richard Draman is trying desperately to discover a cure for a disease that causes children to age at a wildly accelerated rate-a rare genetic condition that is killing his own daughter. When the husband of a colleague quietly gives him a copy of the classified work she was doing before her mysterious suicide, Draman finally sees a glimmer of hope. The conclusions are stunning, with the potential to not only turn the field of biology on its head, but reshape the world. Soon, though, he finds himself on the run, relentlessly pursued by a seemingly omnipotent group of men who will do whatever it takes to silence him. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 19: An Atlas Of Impossible Longing by Anuradha Roy




This tale of three generations of an Indian family, set over the span of the 20th century, is a story to lose yourself in. Laced with scents of jasmine and written in impeccable prose, An Atlas of Impossible Longing is a love letter to India's past. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 20: Somewhere Towards The End by Diana Athill



What is it like to be old? Diana Athill made her reputation as a writer with the candour of her memoirs - her commitment, in her words, 'to understand, to be aware, to touch the truth'. Now in her nineties, and freed from any inhibitions that even she may once have had, she reflects frankly on the losses and occasionally the gains that old age brings, and on the wisdom and fortitude required to face death. This is a lively narrative of events, lovers and friendships: the people and experiences that have taught her to regret very little, to resist despondency and to question the beliefs and customs of her own generation. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 21: Butterfly Weed by Donald Harington



Butterfly Weed is the entertaining tale of the curious lives of the residents of Stay More, including that of Doc Swain. 
The raucous and poignant story of Doc Swain describes how he becomes a physician without attending medical school, his ability to heal patients with the "dream cure," his pursuit by a student and a music teacher from the high school at which he teaches, and the heartbreaking choices he must make. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 22: Agatha Raisin Omnibus by M C Beaton

Agatha Raisin Omnibus by M C Beaton

Agatha Raisin is an amateur sleuth investigating a series of mysterious deaths in a sleepy Cotswold village. This omnibus collection includes four titles in the hilarious mystery series by MC Beaton: _The Quiche of Death, The Potted Gardener, The Vicious Vet and The Walkers of Dembley_.

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 23: Little Girl Lost by Brian McGilloway



During a winter blizzard a small girl is found wandering half-naked at the edge of an ancient woodland. Her hands are covered in blood, but it is not her own. Unwilling or unable to speak, the only person she seems to trust is the young officer who rescued her, Detective Sergeant Lucy Black. DS Black is baffled to find herself suddenly transferred from a high-profile case involving the kidnapping of a prominent businessman's teenage daughter, to the newly formed Public Protection Unit. Meanwhile, she has her own problems: caring for her Alzheimer's-stricken father; and avoiding conflict with her surly Assistant Chief Constable - who also happens to be her mother. As she struggles to identify the unclaimed child, Lucy begins to realise that this case and the kidnapping may be linked - by events that occurred during the blackest days of the country's recent history, events that also defined her own girlhood. Little Girl Lost is a devastating page-turner about corruption, greed and vengeance, and a father's love for his daughter.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 25: Group of Death by C.M. Taylor



Football is the cruellest game. Console yourself with the darkly hilarious exploits of Kev King, the man who would have won it, any way how, for England.
Legendary footballer and England Captain Kev King takes no prisoners - on and off the pitch. He'll stop at nothing in his quest for fame, lifestyle and silverware. But as all who fell for Kev's 'charms' in PREMIERSHIP PSYCHO will remember, Kev's got a temper - a bad one. Now unjustly accused and losing his place in England's 2012 squad, Kev's hurt, rejected and publicly betrayed. Short of offers, he signs up with some two-bit side in the Caucasus, pushing deeper and deeper into the country's political intrigue. But can Kev really swap nations and make it to 2012 after all? And can he keep his temper in check long enough to clear his name? 
A darkly hilarious tale of football, vengeance, winning and losing. GROUP OF DEATH will be loved by all those who can think of nothing except Euro 2012 - and by all those who are dreading it entirely.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 26: The Earth Hums In B Flat by Mari Strachan



Young Gwenni Morgan has a gift. She can fly in her sleep. She's also fond of strawberry whip, detective stories and asking difficult questions. When a neighbour mysteriously vanishes, she resolves to uncover the secret of his disappearance and return him to his children. She truthfully records what she sees and hears: but are her deductions correct? What is the real truth? And what will be the consequences - for Gwenni, her family and her community - of finding it out? Gwenni Morgan is an unforgettable creation, and this portrait of life in a small Welsh town on the brink of change in the 1950s is enthralling, moving and utterly real. Mari Strachan's debut is a magical novel that will transport you to another time and place. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 27: This Is How by M.J. Hyland



An intelligent but disturbed young man commits a spontaneous act of violence, sending his life irreversibly out of control. This is How is a fast-paced and powerful meditation on the nature of guilt and redemption, asking whether a person's life can be judged by a single bad act. 
When his fiancée breaks off their engagement, Patrick Oxtoby leaves home and moves into a boarding house in a remote seaside town. But in spite of his hopes and determination to build a better life, nothing goes to plan and Patrick is soon driven to take a desperate and chilling course of action. This is How is a mesmerising and meticulously drawn portrait of a man whose unease in the world leads to his tragic undoing. With breathtaking wisdom and an astute insight into the human mind, award-winning M.J. Hyland's new book is a masterpiece that inspires horror and sympathy in equal measure. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 28: _Happy Birthday to me! Happy Birthday to me! ..._ ahem ... what? ... sorry ... where was I...? ....Oh, yes...

Jun 28: Against the Light by Dave Duncan



The Hierarchy, high priests of the religious order the Light, has installed King Ethan as the monarchical figurehead, ruling both the magical kingdom of Albi and its predominant religion. Scattered throughout the land, worshippers in the old ways of the Earth Mother are persecuted as heretics. And when young missionary student Rollo Woodbridge returns home to Albi, he is immediately arrested for heresy and treason, setting off a chain of events that plunges the land into utter chaos.

The Hierarchy has more treacherous motives, however, and when Rollo is rescued from jail, his family's home is destroyed-but Rollo and his siblings are left alive. While Rollo tries diplomacy to end the religious and political conflict, his brother and sister swear vengeance. With the hours to deliverance counting down and their lives hanging in the balance, they must decide whether to stay and fight or leave Albi forever in the suspenseful, action-packed _Against the Light_.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 29: If Nobody Speaks Of Remarkable Things by John McGregor




On a street in a town in the North of England, ordinary people are going through the motions of their everyday existence - street cricket, barbecues, painting windows... A young man is in love with a neighbour who does not even know his name. An old couple make their way up to the nearby bus stop. But then a terrible event shatters the quiet of the early summer evening. That this remarkable and horrific event is only poignant to those who saw it, not even meriting a mention on the local news, means that those who witness it will be altered for ever. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## James Everington

That's a good one today... he's from my city (Nottingham) too.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 30: Meltwater by Michael Ridpath



Operation Meltwater: FreeFlow, a group of internet activists committed to the freedom of information have video evidence of a military atrocity in the Middle East and have chosen Iceland as their HQ while they prepare to unleash their greatest coup on the world's media. On the glacial rim of erupting volcano EyjafjallajÃ¶kull, they christen their endeavour Operation Meltwater. Minutes later, in the steam and mist, one of them is murdered. The list of people Freeflow has antagonized is long - the Chinese government, Israeli military, a German Bank, Italian politicians, even American College Fraternities. Magnus Jonson has a long list of suspects but he's getting precious little help from FreeFlow - for an organization dedicated to the transparency of information, they're a secretive bunch.
But they are not the only ones with secrets. Asta, a newly qualified priest, has contacted FreeFlow with information about a scandal in the church. Her involvement with FreeFlow will cost her dear.
And with the return of Magnus's brother Ollie to Iceland, the feud that has haunted their family for three generations is about to reignite. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 1: Inside Job by Charles Ferguson



The definitive big picture on the financial crisis, from the man behind the Oscar-winning documentary that exposed the workings of the new economic eliteBased on explosive interviews conducted personally by award-winning filmmaker Charles Ferguson, as well as newly released court documents and information buried in archives, Inside Job traces in gripping detail how the financial industry and its enablers went rogue. Ferguson shows how three decades of deregulation created a "predator nation" and invited the crisis, particularly as key players cycled through positions of power in government, "independent" academia, and big-ticket finance. With clarity, toughness, and stunning freshness, he delivers an unrivalled accounting of how the new economic oligarchy have wrested control of our politics - and our prospects for eventual recovery.The definitive big picture on the financial crisis, from the man behind the Oscar-winning documentary that exposed the workings of the new economic eliteBased on explosive interviews conducted personally by award-winning filmmaker Charles Ferguson, as well as newly released court documents and information buried in archives, Inside Job traces in gripping detail how the financial industry and its enablers went rogue. Ferguson shows how three decades of deregulation created a "predator nation" and invited the crisis, particularly as key players cycled through positions of power in government, "independent" academia, and big-ticket finance. With clarity, toughness, and stunning freshness, he delivers an unrivalled accounting of how the new economic oligarchy have wrested control of our politics - and our prospects for eventual recovery. 


£1.29 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 2: A Dangerous Talent (An Alix London Mystery) by Aaron Elkins



Alix London has a promising career as an art consultant, a sumptuous condo in Seattle's toniest neighborhood, a gorgeous figure, and a presence that exudes Ivy League breeding and old money. She has it all&#8230;or does she? Only Alix knows that the image she presents to the world is a carefully constructed mirage that veils an embarrassing truth. A brilliant, once-promising art student, the daughter of a prominent New York art conservator, her world was left in ruins when her father went to prison for art forgery. Now a Harvard dropout with an emptied bank account, she is languishing in a career that has produced little more than a lucky house-sitting gig. But all of that changes when Alix meets Christine Lemay, a novice art collector with money to burn and a hot tip on a recently discovered painting by American master Georgia O'Keeffe. Chris hires Alix to perform the authentication, an assignment that finally could launch Alix into the big leagues. But soon after her arrival in Santa Fe, she finds herself tangled up in a web of forgery, deceit-and murder. Anxious to avoid becoming the next victim, she teams up with FBI Special Agent Ted Ellesworth-and gets a little unlikely help from her roguish father-to uncover the truth behind the painting and those who would kill to have it. Sharp, witty, and devilishly fun, _A Dangerous Talent_ offers an insider's look into the surprisingly treacherous contemporary art world. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 3: Three Young Adult books - _Witch Child_ by Celia Rees, _Bleeding Hearts: True Love Bites (Drake Chronicles)_ by Alyxandra Harvey and _Magyk: Septimus Heap Book 1_ by Angie Sage



Age 10 and over
She was locked in the keep for more than a week. First they walked her up and down, up and down between them, for a day and a night until she could no longer hobble, her feet all bloody and swollen. She would not confess. So they set about to prove she was a witch...
Mary's grandmother is executed for witchcraft, and Mary is forced to leave her home to avoid the same fate. At first she flees to the English countryside, but when the atmosphere of superstition and suspicion becomes all consuming she leaves on a boat for America in the hope that she can start over and forget her past. But during the journey, she realises that the past is not so easy to escape. 
Witch Child is a complex, absorbing novel, told in the form of pages from a journal found loosely sewn into an old quilt many years later. From the moment the story begins, the tension is tangible, and the reader is drawn into a world of mistrust and uncertainty that shakes to the core. All this is cleverly conveyed through the eyes of Mary, whose first sense of wide-eyed wonder gradually develops a mature understanding of her situation, drawing the reader in to a dark and dangerous world where the tiniest slip could mean death.




Lucy's cousin Christabel has come to live in Violet Hill, and adjusting to the difference between life in a small mountain town and her home in the city is difficult. The strict curfew that Lucy's parents enforce is hard to respect. Surely something really dangerous couldn't possibly happen in this tiny town.
But Christabel starts to notice some mysterious happenings, and it seems like Lucy, her boyfriend Nicholas and his brother Connor are all in on a secret that Christabel doesn't understand - one that seems deadly serious. Although she won't admit it, Christabel would love to be in on any secret with Connor Drake. When Christabel is kidnapped by the ruthless Hel-Blar vampires, Lucy and Connor finally fill her in on all the undead drama. Together, they must find a way to stamp out the Hel-Blar for good.



Enter the world of Septimus Heap, Wizard Apprentice. Magyk is his destiny. 
A powerful necromancer plans to seize control of all things Magykal. He has killed the Queen and locked up the Extraordinary Wizard. Now with Darke Magyk he will create a world filled with Darke creatures. But the Necromancer made one mistake. A vital detail he has overlooked means there is a boy who can stop him - the only problem is, the boy doesn't know it yet.
For the Heap family, life as they know is about to change, and the most fantastically fast-paced adventure of confused identities, magyk and mayhem, begin. 


£0.99 each until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 4: Inflight Science by Brian Clegg



There are few times that science is so immediate as when you're in a plane. Acclaimed science writer Brian Clegg shows how you stay up there - but that's only the beginning. Inflight Science explains the ever-changing view, whether it's crop circles or clouds, mountains or river deltas, and describes easy-to-do experiments, from showing how a wing provides lift to calculating the population of the towns you fly over. You'll learn why the coastline is infi nite in length, the cause ofthunderstorms and the true impact of volcanic ash on aircraft engines. Fascinating facts to discover include: The jet stream winds are so fast that a plane travelling west to east within them can fly beyond the speed of sound. The wingspan of a 747 is around twice the distance flown by the Wright Flyer on its maiden flight. With good visibility and total darkness, the human eye is so sensitive that you could see a single candle from the cruising height of a plane. Packed full of amazing insights from physics, chemistry, engineering, geography and more, Inflight Science is a voyage of scientific discovery perfect for any journey - even if it's just in your armchair.


£0.99 until 23:59 today


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 5: Paper Towns by John Green




Who is the real Margo? Quentin Jacobsen has spent a lifetime loving the magnificently adventurous Margo Roth Spiegelman from afar. So when she cracks open a window and climbs into his life - dressed like a ninja and summoning him for an ingenious campaign of revenge - he follows. After their all-nighter ends and a new day breaks, Q arrives at school to discover that Margo, always an enigma, has now become a mystery. She has disappeared. Q soon learns that there are clues in her disappearance . . . and they are for him. Trailing Margo's disconnected path across the USA, the closer Q gets, the less sure he is of who he is looking for. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 6: The Taliban Cricket Club by Timeri N Murari



Rukhsana, a spirited young journalist in Kabul, is summoned to the infamous Ministry for the Propagation of Virtue and Prevention of Vice to face its terrifying minister, Zorak Wahidi. A cricket tournament is announced, with the winning team to travel to Pakistan for training and then represent Afghanistan at an international level. 
In reality, the idea is surreal. The Taliban will never embrace a game rooted in civility, fairness and equality. And no one in Afghanistan even knows how to play cricket, except Rukhsana. The tournament offers hope - a means of escape for her brother and young cousins. And for Rukhsana, escape is essential - Wahidi wants to marry her, a frightening proposition which will enslave her in his home.
With the help of her cousins, Rukhsana devises an audacious plan that could ensure their freedom. All they have to do is learn to play cricket - and win.
A soaring novel of resilience, strength, hope and tenderness, _The Taliban Cricket Club_ reveals how love can overcome, and outwit, the power of tyants. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 7: The Saturday Supper Club by Amy Bratley




The rules of The Saturday Supper Club are simple: four strangers, four weeks, four houses, four dinner parties. It's like TV's _Come Dine With Me_, only far funnier and with way more booze. You may win a cash prize, but you may lose your heart. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 8: Macbeth: A Novel by A J Hartley and David Hewson


This is not your parents' Macbeth or the one you read in high-school English class. A dark and bloody tale of a Scottish lord and his beloved wife, _Macbeth: A Novel_ hurtles toward readers in gripping contemporary prose, thanks to novelists David Hewson and A. J. Hartley. 
Set in eleventh-century Scotland, _Macbeth: A Novel_ is rich with ancient clans battling fiercely against one another and against the foreign marauders raiding their borders. Macbeth, Lord of Moray, and his wife, Skena, are loyal patriots, willing to kill or be killed to protect the Scottish kingdom. Yet the greatest danger to their beloved homeland is proving to be the king himself, Duncan, whose corrupt, bloody reign threatens to destroy the country. After Macbeth meets a trio of witches, the frustrated hero begins to think that perhaps Scotland needs a new king-him. But what begins as a plan fueled by the best of intentions soon spirals into murder, treachery, and personal collapse. In the language of today's fast-paced thrillers, Hewson and Hartley create an electrifying tapestry out of Shakespeare's tale, relaunching two of the most powerful characters ever created. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 9: Gunshot Road: An Emily Tempest Mystery by Adrian Hyland



Emily Tempest: short, loud, sharp as a taipan's tooth. Last seen in the award-winning Diamond Dove, Emily has a new job: an Aboriginal Community Police Officer. A cop. Not quite what she had in mind when she returned to Central Australia. But for an Aboriginal woman in a pissant mining and meatworks town, the career options are limited. And there's a car attached. Her new boss, the dour Superintendent Cockburn, sees her role as making tea and rounding up the truants. But when one old friend is murdered out on the Gunshot Road and another one gets the blame, Emily leaps into the investigation feet first, mouth never far behind. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 10: Night Waking by Sarah Moss



Historian Anna Bennett has a book to write. She also has an insomniac toddler, a precocious, death-obsessed seven-year-old, and a frequently absent ecologist husband who has brought them all to Colsay, a desolate island in the Hebrides, so he can count the puffins. Ferociously sleep-deprived, torn between mothering and her desire for the pleasures of work and solitude, Anna becomes haunted by the discovery of a baby's skeleton in the garden of their house. Her narrative is punctuated by letters home, written 200 years before, by May, a young, middle-class midwife desperately trying to introduce modern medicine to the suspicious, insular islanders. The lives of these two characters intersect unexpectedly in this deeply moving but also at times blackly funny story about maternal ambivalence, the way we try to control children, and about women's vexed and passionate relationship with work. Moss's second novel displays an exciting expansion of her range, showing her to be both an excellent comic writer and a novelist of great emotional depth. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 11: Six books by Gerald Durrell

Gerald Durrell's books, both fiction and non-fiction, offer a wry look at life and our relationships with humans and other animals. Today's daily deal offers six of these much-loved books.

£0.99 each until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 12: Morgue Drawer Four by Jutta Profijt



Coroner is the perfect job for Dr. Martin Gänsewein, who spends his days in peace and quiet autopsying dead bodies for the city of Cologne. Shy, but scrupulous, Martin appreciates his taciturn clients--until the day one of them starts talking to him. It seems the ghost of a recently deceased (and surprisingly chatty) small-time car thief named Pascha is lingering near his lifeless body in drawer number four of Martin's morgue. He remains for one reason: his "accidental" death was, in fact, murder. Pascha is furious his case will go unsolved--to say nothing of his body's dissection upon Martin's autopsy table. But since Martin is the only person Pascha can communicate with, the ghost settles in with the good pathologist, determined to bring the truth of his death to light. Now Martin's staid life is rudely upended as he finds himself navigating Cologne's red-light district and the dark world of German car smuggling. Unless Pascha can come up with a plan--and fast--Martin will soon be joining him in the spirit world. Witty and unexpected, _Morgue Drawer Four_ introduces a memorable (and reluctant) detective unlike any other in fiction today.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. . .that looks good. . . . wait!  I see I already purchased it back in January.  Time to move it up in the queue!


----------



## Linjeakel

LOL - I thought of you when I posted it - I thought it sounded like something you would read. You really need to stop buying in advance!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I did get it for 99¢ so that's not too bad.  I wonder if it was a daily deal here back then. . . . . . .

It's currently $4.99 here. . . .which still isn't horrible. . . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 13: Mountains of The Mind and The Wild Places - both by Robert Macfarlane



Why do so many feel compelled to risk their lives climbing mountains? During the climbing season, one person a day dies in the Alps, and more people die climbing in this season in Scotland than they do on the roads. "Mountains of the Mind" pursues a fascinating investigation into our emotional and imaginative responses to mountains, and how these have changed over the last few centuries. It is rich with literary and historical references, and punctuated by beautifully written descriptions of the author's own climbing experiences. There are chapters on glaciers, geology, the pursuit of fear, the desire to explore the unknown, and the desire to get to the summit, and the book ends with a gripping account of Mallory's attempt on Everest. "Mountains of the Mind" is a beautifully written synthesis of climbing memoir and cultural history. 


The Wild Places is both an intellectual and a physical journey, and Macfarlane travels in time as well as space. Guided by monks, questers, scientists, philosophers, poets and artists, both living and dead, he explores our changing ideas of the wild. From the cliffs of Cape Wrath, to the holloways of Dorset, the storm-beaches of Norfolk, the saltmarshes and estuaries of Essex, and the moors of Rannoch and the Pennines, his journeys become the conductors of people and cultures, past and present, who have had intense relationships with these places.Certain birds, animals, trees and objects - snow-hares, falcons, beeches, crows, suns, white stones - recur, and as it progresses this densely patterned book begins to bind tighter and tighter. At once a wonder voyage, an adventure story, an exercise in visionary cartography, and a work of natural history, it is written in a style and a form as unusual as the places with which it is concerned. It also tells the story of a friendship, and of a loss. It mixes history, memory and landscape in a strange and beautiful evocation of wildness and its vital importance. 

£0.99 each until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 14: At The Sign Of The Sugared Plum (Sugared Plum Series Book 1) by Mary Hooper



'You be going to live in the city, Hannah?' Farmer Price asked, pushing his battered hat up over his forehead. 'Wouldn''t think you'd want to go there . . . Times like this, I would have thought your sister would try and keep you away.' Hannah is oblivious to Farmer Price's dark words, excited as she is about her first ever trip to London to help her sister in her shop 'The Sugared Plum', making sweetmeats for the gentry. Hannah does not however get the reception she expected from her sister Sarah. Instead of giving Hannah a hearty welcome, Sarah is horrified that Hannah did not get her message to stay away - the Plague is taking hold of London. 
Based on much research, Mary Hooper tellingly conveys how the atmosphere in London changes from a disbelief that the Plague is anything serious, to the full-blown horror of the death carts and being locked up - in effect to die - if your house is suspected of infection.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 15: Names My Sisters Call Me by Megan Cane




Courtney's boyfriend has just gone down on one knee and asked her to be his wife. She couldn't be happier. And with her super-organised sister, Norah, to help her plan the wedding, what could possibly go wrong? Nothing, until Courtney decides their other sister, Raine, should be invited. No one has seen or heard from Raine for six years - since she ruined Norah's own wedding and ran off with the love of Courtney's life. Convinced they should all be able to move on after so much time, Courtney gets the sisters back together again only to find that family ghosts aren't easily vanquished - and neither are first loves. Reuniting her family is going to make Courtney reconsider every decision she's made for the last six years - right down to the man she's about to marry. It's going to be one long summer&#8230; 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 16: The Six Sisters Series by M C Beaton

_The Six Sisters_ is a witty Regency Romance series by MC Beaton, featuring the Armitage sisters--the daughters of an impecunious country vicar. The family are determined that the sisters should marry well, restoring the family fortunes. Each of the young women has their own idea of where love should lead them.

The Training of Annabelle

Deirdre and Desire

Daphne

Frederica in Fashion

Minerva

Diana the Huntress

£0.99 each until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 17: Fatal Tango by Wolfram Fleischhauer



Giulietta Battin has devoted herself to ballet, earning a coveted spot as a dancer with the Staatsoper Berlin. But when she decides to explore a new style of music-the tango-life as she knows it changes forever. Soon after beginning her musical adventure, she meets Argentinean tango dancer Damián Alsina. They begin a torrid affair&#8230;which quickly turns into a nightmare. Damián suddenly sabotages his own performance with a bizarre, improvised choreography. His passionate creativity excites Giulietta, until Damián's strange behavior culminates in a shocking act: he kidnaps and tortures her jealous father. Horrified, she demands answers, but Damián has fled to Buenos Aires and her father, his victim, is being suspiciously unforthcoming. So Giulietta follows her lover to South America, where her journey into the world of tango confronts her with the unspeakable horrors of the country's brutal past. But denial will never silence art, and as Giulietta learns to decipher the true significance of Damián's dance style, she finds the key to the mystery of her lover´s past and the terrifying truth that connects it with her own.

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 18: The World's Greatest Idea by John Farndon



An exploration of mankind's greatest-ever ideas, from the author of the bestselling Do You Think You're Clever? Where would humanity be now without fire, vaccinations, farming &#8230; or wine? A great idea is one that has changed the path of human civilisation. But which is the greatest of them all? John Farndon, author of the bestselling _Do You Think You're Clever?, _ has set out to find the answer. A distinguished panel of experts agreed on a list of 50 ideas, and each chapter of _The World's Greatest Idea_ sees Farndon explore the argument for a different one. The candidates are intriguingly varied: Electricity grids enable us to power our cities, but then sewers allowed those cities to grow. Without the wheel, modern civilisation would be pretty much impossible, but take away Logic and we'd lose the essential structures for rational thought ... But then what would be the point of all of this without the idea of romance? _The World's Greatest Idea _ is an enthralling voyage of discovery through the most powerful intellectual, social, scientific and creative brainwaves humans have ever had. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 19: The Delta by Tony Park



After a failed assassination attempt on the president of Zimbabwe, ex-soldier turned mercenary Sonja Kurtz is on the run and heads for her only place of refuge, the Okavango Delta in the heart of Botswana. She's looking to rekindle a romance with her childhood sweetheart, safari camp manager Sterling Smith, and wants to leave her warrior lifestyle behind. But Sonja discovers her beloved Delta is on the brink of destruction. She is recruited as an 'eco-commando' in a bid to halt a project that will destroy forever the Delta's fragile network of swamps and waterways. Soon she finds herself caught in a deadly web of intrigue involving Sterling, the handsome Martin Steele - her mercenary commander, and a TV heartthrob and wildlife documentary presenter, 'Coyote' Sam Chapman, who blunders out of the bush in a reality show gone wrong. Instead of escaping her violent past, Sonja is now surrounded by men who are relying on her killer instincts to save the day. Where she came to find peace, she finds war... and it is not just the survival of the Delta that is at stake. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 20: The Beach Cafe by Lucy Diamond




Evie Flynn has always been the black sheep of her family - a dreamer and a drifter, unlike her over-achieving elder sisters. She's tried making a name for herself as an actress, a photographer and a singer, but nothing has ever worked out. Now she's stuck in temp hell, with a sensible, pension-planning boyfriend. Somehow life seems to be passing her by. Then her beloved aunt Jo dies suddenly in a car crash, leaving Evie an unusual legacy - her precious beach cafe in Cornwall. Determined to make a success of something for the first time in her life, Evie heads off to Cornwall to get the cafe and her life back on track - and gets more than she bargained for, both in work and in love... 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 21: The Universe Inside You: The Extreme Science of the Human Body from Quantum Theory to the Mysteries of the Brain by Brian Clegg




Fascinating facts and mind-boggling science of the human body. Built from the debris of exploding stars that floated through space for billions of years, home to a zoo of tiny aliens, and controlled by a brain with more possible connections than there are atoms in the universe, the human body is the most incredible thing in existence. In the sequel to his bestselling Inflight Science, Brian Clegg explores mitochondria, in-cell powerhouses which are thought to have once been separate creatures; how your eyes are quantum traps, consuming photons of light from the night sky that have travelled for millions of years; your many senses, which include the ability to detect warps in space and time, and why meeting an attractive person can turn you into a gibbering idiot. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 22: The Child Who by Simon Lelic




A quiet English town is left reeling when twelve-year-old Daniel Blake is discovered to have brutally murdered his schoolmate Felicity Forbes. For provincial solicitor Leo Curtice, the case promises to be the most high profile - and morally challenging - of his career. But as he begins his defence Leo is unprepared for the impact the public fury surrounding Felicity's death will have on his family - and his teenage daughter Ellie, above all. While Leo struggles to get Daniel to open up, hoping to unearth the reasons for the boy's terrible crime, the build-up of pressure on Leo's family intensifies. As the case nears its climax, events will take their darkest turn. For Leo, nothing will ever be the same again . . . 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 23: Radio Congo by Ben Rawlence


In this compelling debut, Ben Rawlence sets out to gather the news that never travels far - the news from the uneasy peace being made in Congo's 'silent quarter'. He travels by foot, bike, and boat, taking his time and meeting the people who are making a life in one of the world's most dangerous places. He introduces us to Colonel Rachid, a guerrilla turned army officer; the Lebanese cousins Mohammed & Mohammed, young tin traders shipped to Africa by their family; and the priest Jean-Baptiste, who explains the price of beer and normality. Along the way, Rawlence exposes the real story of Congo, during and after the war. 

£1.29 until 23:59 today

Confessions from Correspondentland by Nick Bryant


Since making his journalistic debut breaking into Piers Morgan's office, Nick reveals how he has rattled Donald Rumsfield, slept through 9/11, had tea with President Karzai, struggled into fireproof underwear, and got a free lunch out of the Tamil Tigers.Casting a sideways glance at this influential profession, its glamour, and its sometimes shady practices, Nick also provides bite-sized intelligent insight into the countries he files from. 

£1.09 until 23:59 today


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 24: The Mongoliad: Book One (The Foreworld Saga) by Greg Bear, Erik Bear, Neal Stephenson, Joseph Brassey, E.D. deBirmingham, Mark Teppo & Cooper Moo



The first novel to be released in The Foreworld Saga, The Mongoliad: Book One, is an epic-within-an-epic, taking place in 13th century. In it, a small band of warriors and mystics raise their swords to save Europe from a bloodthirsty Mongol invasion. Inspired by their leader (an elder of an order of warrior monks), they embark on a perilous journey and uncover the history of hidden knowledge and conflict among powerful secret societies that had been shaping world events for millennia.
But the saga reaches the modern world via a circuitous route. In the late 19th century, Sir Richard F. Burton, an expert on exotic languages and historical swordsmanship, is approached by a mysterious group of English martial arts aficionados about translating a collection of long-lost manuscripts. Burton dies before his work is finished, and his efforts were thought lost until recently rediscovered by a team of amateur archaeologists in the ruins of a mansion in Trieste, Italy. From this collection of arcana, the incredible tale of _The Mongoliad_ was recreated.
Full of high adventure, unforgettable characters, and unflinching battle scenes, _The Mongoliad_ ignites a dangerous quest where willpower and blades are tested and the scope of world-building is redefined.

*A note on this edition:* _The Mongoliad_ began as a social media experiment, combining serial story-telling with a unique level of interaction between authors and audience during the creative process. Since its original iteration, _The Mongoliad_ has been restructured, edited, and rewritten under the supervision of its authors to create a more cohesive reading experience and will be published as a trilogy of novels. This edition is the definitive edition and is the authors' preferred text.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 25: The Etymologicon: A Circular Stroll through the Hidden Connections of the English Language by Mark Forsyth




The Etymologicon is an occasionally ribald, frequently witty and unerringly erudite guided tour of the secret labyrinth that lurks beneath the English language, taking in monks and monkeys, film buffs and buffaloes, and explaining precisely what the Rolling Stones have to do with gardening. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Another I wish would come up on this side of 'The Pond'. . . . . . I'm not usually a non-fiction reader but I like these sorts of books that try to explain why the English language is so darn weird. 



Hmmm. . . .looks like it's due out here in October; currently available for Pre-order at $9.32. . . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel

Yes, I'm hovering over this one myself - I enjoyed Bill Bryson's _Mother Tongue_ - though I suspect this book has a somewhat less formal approach to the subject...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Yes, I'm hovering over this one myself - I enjoyed Bill Bryon's _Mother Tongue_ - though I suspect this book has a *somewhat less formal* approach to the subject...


On the page on Amazon US, it is described as "ribald". . . .so I'd say you're right about that. 

Here's a link to the US store page for anyone who might be interested in pre-ordering. . .Linda, you can get it and let us know if it's worth $9.62.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 26: Bloodland by Alan Glynn



A private security contractor loses it in the Congo, with deadly consequences, while in Ireland the ex-prime minister struggles to write his memoir. A tabloid star is killed in a helicopter crash and three years later a young journalist is warned off the story. As a news story breaks in Paris, a US senator prepares his campaign to run for office. What links these things and who controls what we know? With echoes of John Le Carré, 24 and James Ellroy, Alan Glynn has written another crime novel of and for our times - a ferocious thriller that moves from Dublin to New York via West Africa, and thrillingly explores the legacy of corruption in big business, the West's fear of China, the fate of ex-military, the role of back room political players, and the quick fix of online news.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 27: One Million Tiny Plays About Britain by Craig Taylor



A Wonder Woman and bride-to-be finds herself worse for wear at the end of a hen night; a funeral director's love of Manchester United proves unhelpful when talking to the bereaved; two overly-vigilant mothers wrestle with their paranoia in the queue for Santa's Grotto; a widow recounts her disastrous return to the world of dating and a father realises that his son is growing away from him as he helps him tie his football boots.
In these snippets of overheard conversations from across the length and breadth of the country, Craig Taylor captures the state we're in with humour and pathos and perfect timing. Laugh-out-loud funny, and sometimes heartbreakingly moving, these tiny plays in which every one of us could have a starring role are little windows into other people's lives that reveal the triumphs, disasters, prejudices, horrors and joys of twenty-first-century life.
Hugely entertaining and utterly addictive, this is book that can be dipped into or feasted upon in one sitting. It will change the way you listen to the world around you, and train journeys will never be the same again. 

£1.29 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 28: The Nostradamus Prophecies by Mario Reading




Nostradamus wrote a thousand prophecies. Only 942 have survived. What happened to the missing quatrains? And what secrets did they contain to make it necessary for them to remain hidden? And why did Nostradamus leave his daughter a sealed container in his will? This mystery drives two men with very different desires. Adam Sabir is a writer desperate to revive his flagging career; Achor Bale is a member of an ancient secret society that has dedicated itself to the protection and support of the 'Three Antichrists' foretold in Nostradamus's verses - Napoleon, Adolf Hitler, and the 'one still to come'... The pair embark on a terrifying chase through the ancient Romany encampments of France in a quest to locate the missing verses.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 29 : Six Military History books


     

Prices range from £0.99 to £1.19 fixed until 23:59 tonight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. . . I would have expected some Olympic stuff. . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel

Yes, I thought the same - it does seem an odd choice for today all round.


----------



## Linjeakel

Better late than never ..... 

Jul 30: A Trick Of Light by Karen Blomain




When Hattie Darling's husband Ben dies on his first night home from an extended business trip, she is devastated. But when she finds among his belongings evidence that there had been another woman in his life, Hattie is unable to mourn Ben as she thinks she should. In an attempt to make peace with her discovery, and against the advice of her friends, Hattie decides to find the other woman and confront her. At the heart of this emotional novel is the intertwining of the lives of two very different women who connect in unexpected and inspiring ways. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 31: 2 Self-Help books

The Happiness Trap: Stop Struggling, Start Living by Russ Harris


Popular ideas about happiness are misleading, inaccurate, and are directly contributing to our current epidemic of stress, anxiety and depresssion. And unfortunately, popular psychological approaches are making it even worse.In this controversial, but empowering self-help book, Dr Russ Harries, reveals how millions of people are unwittingly caught in the 'The Happiness Trap', where the more they strive for happiness the more they suffer in the long term. He then provides an effective means to escape through a groundbreaking new approach based on mindfulness skills.Mindfulness is a mental state of awareness, openess, and focus. Mindfulness skills are easy to learn and will rapidly and effectively help you to reduce stress, enhance performance, manage emotions, improve health, increase vitality, and generally change your life for the better.The book provides scientifically proven techniques to:Reduce stress and worry.Rise above fear, doubt and insecurity.Break self-defeating habits.Improve performance and find fulfilment in your work.Build more satisfying relationships.Create a rich, full and meaningful life. 

Mindset: How You Can Fulfil Your Potential by Carol Dweck


World-renowned Stanford University psychologist Carol Dweck, in decades of research on achievement and success, has discovered a truly groundbreaking idea-the power of our mindset.
Dweck explains why it's not just our abilities and talent that bring us success-but whether we approach them with a fixed or growth mindset. She makes clear why praising intelligence and ability doesn't foster self-esteem and lead to accomplishment, but may actually jeopardize success. With the right mindset, we can motivate our kids and help them to raise their grades, as well as reach our own goals-personal and professional. 
Dweck reveals what all great parents, teachers, CEOs, and athletes already know: how a simple idea about the brain can create a love of learning and a resilience that is the basis of great accomplishment in every area. 

Both £0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 1: Stirred (Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels/Luther Kite Thriller) by Blake Crouch & J A Konrath


Lt. Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels has seen humanity at its most depraved and terrifying. She's lost loved ones. Come close to death countless times. But she always manages to triumph over evil. Luther Kite is humanity at its most depraved and terrifying. He's committed unthinkable acts. Taken human life for the sheer pleasure of it. He is a monster among monsters, and no one has ever caught him. Each is the best at what they do. Peerless. Unmatched.
Until now...
In Luther's experience, people are weak. Even the strong and fearless break too easily. He wants a challenge, and sets his depraved sights on Jack. But with a baby on the way, Jack is at her most vulnerable. She's always been a fighter, but she's never had so much to fight for. So he's built something especially for Jack. His own, private ninth circle of hell - a nightmare world in a forgotten place, from which no one has ever escaped.
It's J.A. Konrath's greatest heroine versus Blake Crouch's greatest villain in Stirred, *the stunning conclusion to both Konrath's Lt. Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels thriller series and Crouch's Andrew Z. Thomas series.*

Only one can survive. _And it won't be who you think_.

BLAKE CROUCH is the author of five novels and numerous short stories, including Run, Desert Places, and the Serial series. His website is www.blakecrouch.com.

J.A. KONRATH is the author of eight novels in the Lt. Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels thriller series. Under the name Jack Kilborn, he wrote the horror novels Afraid, Trapped, Endurance, and Draculas. Visit Jack and J.A. at www.jakonrath.com.


*This Bonus Content Edition includes an authors' introduction, afterword interview between J.A. Konrath and Blake Crouch, a linked cast of characters and storyline endnotes, and more! *

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 2: Explorers of the Nile: The Triumph and Tragedy of a Great Victorian Adventure by Tim Jeal




Between 1856 and 1876, five explorers, all British, took on the seemingly impossible task of discovering the source of the White Nile. Showing exceptional courage and extraordinary resilience, Richard Burton, John Hanning Speke, Samuel Baker, David Livingstone and Henry Morton Stanley risked their lives and their reputations in the name of this quest. They journeyed through East and Central Africa into unmapped territory, discovered the great lakesTanganyika and Victoria, navigated the upper Nile and the Congo, and suffered the ravages of flesh-eating ulcers, malaria and deep spear wounds. Using new research, Tim Jeal tells the story of these great expeditions, while also examining the tragic consequences which the Nile search has had on Uganda and Sudan to this day. Explorers of the Nile is a gripping adventure story with an arresting analysis of Britain's imperial past and the Scramble for Africa.

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 3: Escape by Barbara Delinsky



Have you ever wanted to walk out on your life?
One Friday morning, Emily realises that, somewhere in life, she has chosen the wrong path. She's stifled by her job as a New York lawyer, she barely sees her husband, James, and their attempts to start a family have proven unsuccessful. 
So Emily escapes. She walks out of the office, turns her phone off, packs a bag and leaves New York. She doesn't even tell James she's leaving&#8230;
But when a new path leads back to her past, and an old lover, new problems arise. As Emily begins to carve out a new life, where does that leave everything and everyone she left behind?


£0.99 until 23:569 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 4: Eight bestselling literary novels





_*The Lovely Bones*_ by Alice Sebold: A moving exploration of loss and mourning, narrated from heaven. *Room* by Emma Donoghue: A beautiful and profoundly moving story about five-year-old Jack whose entire world measures 12 x 12 feet. _*White Noise*_ by Don Delillo: A highly acclaimed and funny book about humankind's preoccupation with mortality. _*Last Orders*_ by Graham Smith: Tragic, compassionate and winner of the 1996 Man Booker Prize. _*The Line of Beauty*_ by Alan Hollinghurst: A sharp, era-defining satire that won the 2004 Man Booker Prize. _*The Sea*_ by John Banville: Incandescent prose and deft narrative characterise Banville's 2005 Booker winner. _*All the Pretty Horses*_ by Cormac McCarthy: Cinematic and epic in scope, this is one of the great American novels. _*Mother's Milk*_ by Edward St Aubyn: The author at his very best--caustic, hilarious and irresistably profound. 

[tr][td]


£0.99 each until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 5: The Summer of Secrets by Alison Lucy



One heady summer. Three big secrets. 
1989: Newlyweds Danny and Harriet arrive at their honeymoon paradise in the Caribbean. Days later Harriet returns home. Danny is left distraught but finds comfort in the arms of two women. Nine months later, three baby girls are born... 
2010: Megan leaves her childhood sweetheart behind in the UK to go in search of her long-lost father. Miles from home and temptation is at every corner - not least in the arms of the gorgeous Ray...
Esme, a Mexican beauty, married Miguel at fifteen. In unlocking the secrets of her past, can she shed the shackles of her enforced marriage?
Claudia has led a life of privilege but she's never really known what it feels like to be loved. Could David be the answer? Or will he disappoint her, just like her mother always did? 
Three women set off on an adventure to uncover the secrets surrounding their missing father. It may be the only way to lay their demons to rest but seeking out the truth could tear their lives apart.

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 6: The Choiring Of The Trees by Donald Harington



A rape and a wrongful condemnation--a novel based on a true story. In Arkansas, 1914, a 13-year-old girl is raped in the backwoods of the Ozarks. On her testimony, a young mountaineer is convicted and sentenced to the electric chair. The Choiring of the Trees is a dramatic literary tale about an unfairly convicted man and the woman who risked everything to love him. Challenging readers' notions of justice and fairness, this is an elegant and unforgettable novel. With his celebrated storyteller's art, Donald Harington has created a work rich in drama, passion, and texture, unforgettably bringing to life his characters, place, and era.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 7: This Holey Life by Sophie Duffy



"... that was the point at which I should've put my foot down. Stamped it hard. Stopped the past repeating itself. But what did I do? I did what Mum used to do in times of crisis. I left the room and went to put the kettle on."
Vicky is a reluctant curate's wife, struggling to come to terms with her own bereavement and her husband's new-found faith. Then, one Boxing Day, a knock on the door brings her annoying big brother, his teenage son and a cello into her life, turning her world upside down.With her small terrace house in Penge now fit to burst, Vicky struggles to manage her three children and the joys of everyday family life. As a new threat lurks behind every corner, hope appears in the most unlikely of circumstances. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 8: Into The Arena: The World Of The Spanish Bullfight by Alexander Fiske-Harrison




Into the Arena is an account of the author's year spent travelling with bullfighters throughout Spain. Along the way he enters the ring, runs with the bulls in Pamplona and trains with a world famous matador. His ultimate quest, and the climax of the book, is to fight in the ring with the aim of winning. 


`Arguably the most engaging study of bullfighting ... since Hemingway's 'Death in the Afternoon' ... controversial, thought-provoking and highly recommended' --Jason Webster, author of 'Duende: A Journey In Search Of Flamenco'

`Bold, provocative and morally searching, Fiske-Harrison writes about the bizarre and arrogant world of bullfighting with passion and deep knowledge' --Michael Jacobs, author of 'Factory of Light: Life in an Andalucian Village'

£1.59 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sorry I missed the last couple of days folks - but RL is a harsh task master. 

Aug 11: Your Writing Coach 2nd Edition: From Concept to Character, from Pitch to Publication by Jurgen Wolff



Featuring exercises, quotes and encouragement Your Writing Coach,2nd edition shows you how to hook readers and keep them engaged and offers powerful tips on how to stay motivated and how to transform the inner critic into a constructive guide to get past the dreaded writer's bloc. Finally, this book offers updated advice on marketing yourself and your work, on 'getting started' and on the tremendous opportunities offered by the new media. 
From the Author: Too many writing books deal only with the craft of writing and leave out very important aspects such as getting support for your writing from family and friends, knowing how to deal with rejection, and how to stand out in today's crowded marketplace when you're selling what you've written. My goal is for this book to serve as your writing coach, 
helping you with support and information all the way from the idea through to publication or production. Audio interviews with writers, agents, and others--these are unlocked when you type in the code words you'll find at the end of each chapter of the book. I wish you the best of luck with your writing. 

£1.09 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Sorry I missed the last couple of days folks - but RL is a harsh task master.


We figured you were caught up on British Olympic Madness.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I had visions of an immense England-wide traffic jam.


Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 12: Black Water Rising by Attica Locke




On a dark night, out on the Houston bayou to celebrate his wife's birthday, Jay Porter hears a scream. Saving a distressed woman from drowning, he opens a Pandora's Box. Not the lawyer he set out to be, Jay long ago made peace with his radical youth, tucked away his darkest sins and resolved to make a fresh start. His impulsive act out on the bayou is heroic, but it puts Jay in danger, ensnaring him in a murder investigation that could cost him is practice, his family and even his life. Before he can untangle the mystery that stretches to the highest reaches of corporate power, he must confront the demons of his past. A provocative thriller with an exhilarating climax, Black Water Rising marks the arrival of an electrifying new talent.

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Aha! That looks good. . .and the US version is only $1.99:


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 13: Fury of Fire (Dragonfury Series #1) by Coreene Callahan



A clandestine race of half-dragon, half-humans known as dragon-shifters lives among us. Bastian, leader of the Nightfury dragon clan, is sworn to protect humankind at all costs. For him, honor and duty always come first. When the clan dictates he take a human mate to sire a son, he falters, aware that for a human to birth a dragon-shifter she must die. Myst, the woman given into his care, is the most extraordinary he's ever met, and though he can't bear the thought of harming her he is bound by duty.
Myst loves her life in the human world, but Bastian has captured her heart in an instant of electric connection. But Bastian and his warriors are in the middle of a deadly battle with the Razorback dragon-shifters, intent on killing every Nightfury clan member-and the humans they protect-the fate of their world and ours hangs in the balance. 
An extraordinary blend of action, fantasy, and steamy romance, Fury of Fire brings to life a dangerous new world intertwined with the survival of humanity, all while exploring the meaning of honor and the nature of true love. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 14: The Report by Jessica Francis Kane



_The Report_ is an artful documentary novel investigating the 1943 Bethnal Green Tragedy, when 173 people died as crowds crushed into the Tube station following a bomb siren. Meticulously researched and compellingly told, this story is a vivid exploration of the disasterous events in all their disquieting tangles. 
It is an early spring evening in 1943 when the air-raid sirens wail out over the East End of London. From every corner of Bethnal Green, people emerge from pubs, cinemas and houses and set off for the shelter of the tube station. But at the entrance steps, something goes badly wrong, the crowd panics, and 173 people are crushed to death. When an enquiry is called for, it falls to the local magistrate, Laurence Dunne, to find out what happened during those few, fatally confused minutes. But as Dunne gathers testimony from the guilt-stricken warden of the shelter, the priest struggling to bring comfort to his congregation, and the grieving mother who has lost her youngest daughter, the picture grows ever murkier. The more questions Dunne asks, the more difficult it becomes to disentangle truth from rumour - and to decide just how much truth the damaged community can actually bear. It is only decades later, when the case is reopened by one of the children who survived, that the facts can finally be brought to light &#8230; 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 15: Running With The Kenyans by Adharanand Finn



After years of watching Kenyan athletes win the world's biggest races, from the Olympics to big city marathons, Runner's World contributor Adharanand Finn set out to discover just what it was that made them so fast - and to see if he could keep up. Packing up his family (and his running shoes), he moved from Devon to the small town of Iten, in Kenya, home to hundreds of the country's best athletes. Once there he laced up his shoes and ventured out onto the dirt tracks, running side by side with Olympic champions, young hopefuls and barefoot schoolchildren. He ate their food, slept in their training camps, interviewed their coaches, and his children went to their schools. And at the end of it all, there was his dream, to join the best of the Kenyan athletes in his first marathon, an epic race through lion country across the Kenyan plains. 
At once funny, moving and motivational, _Running With The Kenyans_ is a book about running as fast as possible for as long as possible.

£1.29 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 16: Those Faraday Girls by Monica McInerney




From the bestselling author of _Family Baggage _ and _The Alphabet Sisters _ comes a warm and captivating story of family secrets, traditions and ties. As a child, Maggie Faraday grew up in a lively, unconventional household with her young mother, four very different aunts and her eccentric grandfather. With her mother often away, her aunts took turns to look after her - until, just weeks before Maggie's sixth birthday, a shocking event changed everything. Twenty years on, Maggie is living alone in New York City when a surprise visit from her grandfather brings a revelation and a proposition to reunite the family. As the Faradays gather in Ireland, Maggie begins to realize that the women she thought she knew so intimately all have something to hide . . . 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 17: The Detachment (John Rain Thrillers) by Barry Eisler





When legendary black ops veteran Colonel Scott "Hort" Horton tracks Rain down in Tokyo, Rain can't resist the offer: a multi-million dollar payday for the "natural causes" demise of three ultra-high-profile targets who are dangerously close to launching a coup in America. 
But the opposition on this job is going to be too much for even Rain to pull it off alone. He'll need a detachment of other deniable irregulars: his partner, the former Marine sniper, Dox. Ben Treven, a covert operator with ambivalent motives and conflicted loyalties. And Larison, a man with a hair trigger and a secret he'll kill to protect. 
From the shadowy backstreets of Tokyo and Vienna, to the deceptive glitz and glamour of Los Angeles and Las Vegas, and finally to a Washington, D.C. in a permanent state of war, these four lone wolf killers will have to survive presidential hit teams, secret CIA prisons, and a national security state as obsessed with guarding its own secrets as it is with invading the privacy of the populace. 
But first, they'll have to survive each other. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 18: The Secret Olympian by Anon





The vast majority of us can only dream of being an Olympic-level athlete - but we have no real idea of what that means. Here, for the first time, in all its shocking, funny and downright bizarre glory, is the truth of the Olympic experience.
It is an unimaginable world: 
the kitting-out ceremony with its 35kg of team clothing per athlete
the pre-Olympic holding camp with its practical jokes, resentment and fighting, and freaky physiological regimes
the politicians' visits with their flirty spouses
the vast range of athletes with their odd body shapes and freakish genetics
the release post-competion in the Olympic village with all the excessive drinking, eating, partying and sex (not necessarily in that order)
the hysteria of homecoming celebrations and the comedown that follows - how do you adjust to life after the Games?
_The Secret Olympian_ talks to scores of Olympic athletes - past and present, from Munich 1960 right through to London 2012, including British, American, Australian, Dutch, French, Croatian, German, Canadian and Italian competitors. They all have a tale to tell - and most of those tales would make your eyes pop more than an Olympic weightlifter's. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 19: The Shrink And The Sage by Julian Baggini and Antonia Macaro




Can infidelity be good for you? What does it mean to stay true to yourself? Must we fulfil our potential? Self-help with a distinctly cerebral edge, the shrink and the sage - aka Julian Baggini and Antonia Macaro - have been dispensing advice through their FT column since October 2010. Combining practical advice on personal dilemmas with meditations on the meaning of concepts like free will, spirituality and independence, this book - their first together - expands on these columns and adds much more. Through questions of existential unease, metaphysical trauma and - for instance - how much we should care about our appearance, intellectual agony uncle and aunt team Baggini and Macaro begin to piece together the answer that we'd all like to hear: what is the good life, and how we can live it? 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Tom Bane

Thanks for the info, will investigate it


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 21: Apples by Richard Milward




_Apples_ is the story of Adam and Eve and their struggles against temptations. Sound familiar? Think again. This debut novel from young author Richard Milward is a gritty modern retelling of the tale one of the most infamous couples in history.

'An astonishing debut... It is Catcher in the Rye meets the Arctic Monkeys.' --Times Magazine



£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 22: *Heaven's Shadow* by Michael Cussutt and David S Goyer




_Heaven's Shadow_ begins with the discovery of an object of unknown origin headed toward Earth. Speculation as to what it might be runs high, and leads to an international competition to be the first to land on it, to claim both the prestige and whatever other benefits there might be. Thus, two rival teams of astronauts begin a thrilling and dangerous race - but what they find when they reach their goal will turn out to be unlike anything they could have imagined . . .
What they have landed on is no asteroid but a spacecraft from a civilization that has travelled tens of thousands of years to reach earth. While the team try to work out what it is they are needed for, more sinister occurrences cause them to wonder if their involvement with this alien race will lead to anything but harm for humanity. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 23: *Reservation Road* by John Burnham Schwartz





At the close of a beautiful summer day near the quiet Connecticut town where they live, the Learner family--Ethan and Grace, their children, Josh and Emma--stop at a gas station on their way home from a concert. 
Josh Learner, lost in a ten-year-old's private world, is standing at the edge of the road when a car comes racing around the bend. He is hit and instantly killed. The car speeds away. 
From this moment forward, _Reservation Road_ becomes a harrowing countdown to the confrontation between two very different men. The hit-and-run driver is a small-town lawyer named Dwight Arno, a man in desperate need of a second chance. Dwight is also the father of a ten-year-old boy, who was asleep in the car the night Josh Learner was killed. 
In a gripping narrative woven from the voices of Ethan, Dwight, and Grace, _Reservation Road_ tells the story of two ordinary families facing an extraordinary crisis--a book that reads like a thriller but opens up a world rich with psychological nuance and emotional wisdom. 
_Reservation Road_ explores the terrain of grief even as it astonishes with unexpected redemption: powerful and wrenching and impossible to put down. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 24: *The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao* by Junot Diaz




Things have never been easy for Oscar. A ghetto nerd living with his Dominican family in New Jersey, he's sweet but disastrously overweight. He dreams of becoming the next J.R.R. Tolkien and he keeps falling hopelessly in love. Poor Oscar may never get what he wants, thanks to the Fukú - the curse that has haunted his family for generations. With dazzling energy and insight Díaz immerses us in the tumultuous lives of Oscar; his runaway sister Lola; their beautiful mother Belicia; and in the family's uproarious journey from the Dominican Republic to the US and back. Rendered with uncommon warmth and humour, _The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao _ is a literary triumph, that confirms Junot Díaz as one of the most exciting writers of our time.


Winner of the 2008 Pulitzer Prize for fiction.

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 25: *Triple Play: A Nathan Heller Casebook * by Max Allan Collins



Since his introduction in 1983's _True Detective_, Chicago-based private eye Nathan Heller has handily earned his spot alongside American crime-fiction greats Phillip Marlowe, Archie Goodwin, and Mike Hammer. Now the classic gumshoe is back in this *collection of three novellas*, all based on real cases of the 1940s, '50s, and '60s. In _Dying in the Post-War World_, Heller returns from combat to find his marriage a shambles and himself square in the middle of the notorious Lipstick Killer case of 1946. _Kisses of Death_ follows the PI into the 1950s, when he is hired to guard Marilyn Monroe. The famous starlet's intellectual pursuits eventually take Heller to Greenwich Village and a grisly murder. And in _Strike Zone_, Heller is hired by zany baseball manager Bill Veeck to investigate the 1961 murder of a famous pinch hitter, whose private life will suck Nate into a dangerous new world of little people and big sins. With _Triple Play_, New York Times-bestselling author Max Allan Collins has pried back the lid of history to reveal the ugly, entertaining truth behind three of the twentieth century's most shocking crimes. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 27: *Luke and Jon* by Robert Williams




Luke's mum is dead. He finds himself in a small, scruffy northern hill town, with a near silent father, who he fears might be trying to drink himself to death. Then he meets Jon. Jon is massively strange. He wears 1950s clothes, has a side-parting and a twitch. The kids at school call him 'Slackjaw'. When Luke discovers his secret, Jon changes his life in more ways than he can imagine. Luke and Jon is a coming of age novel about family, bereavement and how lives can change forever in a single second. Written with great power, warmth and humour, it signals a hugely engaging and original new voice. Compelling and emotionally acute, it is a unique debut.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 28: *Foal's Bread* by Gillian Mears





The long-awaited new novel from the award-winning author of _The Grass Sister_ tells the story of two generations of the Nancarrow family and the high-jumping horse circuit prior to the Second World War. A love story of impossible beauty and sadness, it is also a chronicle of dreams 'turned inside out', and miracles that never last, framed against a world both tender and unspeakably hard.
Set in hardscrabble farming country and around the country show high-jumping circuit that prevailed in rural New South Wales prior to the Second World War, _Foal's Bread_ tells the story of two generations of the Nancarrow family and their fortunes as dictated by the vicissitudes of the land.
Written in luminous prose and with an aching affinity for the landscape the book describes, _Foal's Bread_ is the work of a born writer at the height of her considerable powers. It is a stunning work of remarkable originality and power, one that confirms Gillian Mears' reputation as one of our most exciting and acclaimed writers.

_The sound of horses' hooves turns hollow on the farms west of Wirri. If a man can still ride, if he hasn't totally lost the use of his legs, if he hasn't died to the part of his heart that understands such things, then he should go for a gallop. At the very least he should stand at the road by the river imagining that he's pushing a horse up the steep hill that leads to the house on the farm once known as One Tree._


£1.29 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 29: *Greyhound* by Steffan Piper





Ushered out from his Stockton, California home by his emotionally detached mother and her latest boyfriend, twelve-year-old Sebastien Ranes must fend for himself and travel two thousand miles across the country. He is on his way to live with his grandmother and sister in Pennsylvania. Along the way, he will learn that sometimes caring, guidance and understanding can come from some unlikely people. 
Marcus, a fellow bus passenger, is a man who has been neglected more by society than his family. As a young black ex-con, he is not the epitome of the person most would pick as a chaperone for their child's cross country trip. Yet rather than be held apart by their differences, Marcus and Sebastien are drawn together by the things that make us all alike. 
Along the way, he acts as both guide and protector, as Virgil was to Dante and Jim to Huck Finn. Imparting his own style of wisdom, he shows Sebastien that, despite the darker parts of the human condition, people can and do care for one another. This is a modern day journey not just from one house to another. This is a journey taken by a young boy into manhood, and by the reader into his world. Like every trip, there are many stops along the way. But this journey differs in the way young Sebastien arrives at his destination. Greyhound is the story of this journey. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 30: *A Carpet Ride to Khiva: Seven Years On The Silk Road* by Christopher Aslan Alexander




Chris Alexander originally travelled to Khiva, a remote walled city in Uzbekistan on the route of the ancient Silk Road, to write a guidebook. But he stayed, mesmerized by a world of silk and forgotten 15th-century carpet designs - discovering indigo blue, madder red, pomegranate gold and the subtle shades of life in a desert oasis. Alexander's entrancing travelogue sees him stripped naked at a former Soviet youth camp, crawling through silkworm droppings, tackling a carpet-thieving mayor, distinguishing natural dyes from sacks of opium in Northern Afghanistan, bluffing his way through My Heart Will Go On for Uzbek TV and seeking sanctuary as an anti-Western riot consumed the Kabul carpet bazaar. The result is an unforgettable true story of a journey to the heart of the unknown.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 31: *Habits of the House (Love & Inheritance 1)* by Fay Weldon



Fay Weldon's new novel takes us inside the lives of an aristocratic household in the last three months of the nineteenth century. It's a time of riot and confusion, social upheaval, war abroad and shortage of money. Tea gowns are still laced with diamonds; there are still nine courses at dinner, but bankruptcy looms for the Dilbernes. Whilst the Earl, gambler and man about town, must seek a new post in government; his wife Lady Isobel's solution is to marry off their son Arthur to a wealthy heiress, and without delay. But how? It's the end of the season, and choices are few. There's Minnie O'Brien from Chigaco - rich enough, but daughter of a stockyard baron, and with a vulgar mother and dubious past. Hardly suitable ...! Fay Weldon tells this tale of restraint and desire, manners and morals with wit and sympathy - if no small measure of mischief - as young Minnie and Arthur, thrown together by their parents, strive to determine their own destiny.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 1: *Out Of It* by Selma Dabbagh





Gaza is being bombed. Rashid - an unemployed twenty-seven year old who has stayed up smoking grass watching it happen - wakes to hear that he's got the escape route he's been waiting for: a scholarship to London. His twin sister, Iman - frustrated by the atrocities and inaction around her - has also been up all night, in a meeting that offers her nothing but more disappointment. Grabbing recklessly at an opportunity to make a difference, she finds herself being followed by an unknown fighter. 
Meanwhile Sabri, the oldest brother of this disparate family, works on a history of Palestine from his wheelchair as their mother pickles vegetables and feuds with the neighbours. 
Written with extraordinary humanity and humour, and moving between Gaza, London and the Gulf, _Out of It_ is a tale that redefines Palestine and its people. It follows the lives of Rashid and Iman as they try to forge paths for themselves in the midst of occupation, religious fundamentalism and the divisions between Palestinian factions. It tells of family secrets, unlikely love stories and unburied tragedies as it captures the frustrations and energies of the modern Arab world. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

03 Sep: *The First Time: True Tales of Virginity Lost and Found* by Kate Monro


A groundbreaking and very personal insight into modern sexuality. Losing our virginity &#8230; it happens to all of us. How did it happen for you? What do other people think and feel about it? In February 2007, Kate Monro went on a mission to find out. She decided to ask as many people as possible - how did you lose your virginity? Men and women, old and young, gay, straight, Christian and Muslim; the stories range from the funny and the sad to the happy and occasionally, the unbelievable. Thus was born her much reviewed blog, The Virginity Project, and now this book. How do we define the loss of our virginity? What, if any, impact does the first time have on the rest of our lives? And in some cases how do we know for sure when that moment has occurred? After all sorts of conversations with all sorts of people, Kate will reveal the truth about other people's most intimate sexual stories. She also discovers that the answers are not always as straightforward as you might think.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 4: *A Kind Of Loving* by Stan Barstow



The humour and complexities of love and friendship are explored in this novel set in the 1960s. Vic Brown is attracted to the beautiful but demanding Ingrid. As their relationship grows and changes he comes to terms-the hard way-with adult life and what it really means to love.

Stan Barstow's landmark novel of the 1960s immortalised protagonist Vic Brown as the amiable working class lad from the North. Barstow led the way for authors such as Nick Hornby to write similar slice-of-life drama. As fresh and vivid today as ever, _A Kind of Loving_ is essential, quintessential 'Brit Lit'. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 5: *Einstein's Dreams* by Alan Lightman



A modern classic, _Einstein's Dreams_ is a fictional collage of stories dreamed by Albert Einstein in 1905, when he worked in a patent office in Switzerland. 
As the defiant but sensitive young genius is creating his theory of relativity, a new conception of time, he imagines many possible worlds. 
In one, time is circular, so that people are fated to repeat triumphs and failures over and over. In another, there is a place where time stands still, visited by lovers and parents clinging to their children. In another, time is a nightingale, sometimes trapped by a bell jar. 
Now translated into thirty languages, _Einstein's Dreams_ has inspired playwrights, dancers, musicians, and painters all over the world. In poetic vignettes, it explores the connections between science and art, the process of creativity, and ultimately the fragility of human existence. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 6: *The Little Book of London* by David Long




_The Little Book of London_ is a funny, fast-paced, fact-packed compendium of the sort of frivolous, fantastic or simply strange information which no-one will want to be without. London's looniest laws, its most eccentric inhabitants, and the realities of being royal and literally hundreds of wacky facts about the world's greatest city.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gaaah!  Having lived for 3 years near London, that looks like it could be fun. . . .but not $13.99 worth of fun which is what it would cost me in the US.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gaaah! Having lived for 3 years near London, that looks like it could be fun. . . .but not $13.99 worth of fun which is what it would cost me in the US.


Yeah, that's just a bit expensive! And I can't get it and lend it to you, either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Probably gifting is out of the question too. . . . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Probably gifting is out of the question too. . . . . . .


Sorry Ann, I would have been happy to do that, but gifting Kindle books is yet another feature that we don't have here.


----------



## Linjeakel

Yikes! I've been so caught up in all the hoo-ha over the new Kindles, I quite forgot about the KDD. 

Sep 7: *600 Hours of Edward* by Craig Lancaster



A thirty-nine-year-old with Asperger's syndrome and obsessive-compulsive disorder, Edward Stanton lives alone on a rigid schedule in the Montana town where he grew up. His carefully constructed routine includes tracking his most common waking time (7:38 a.m.), refusing to start his therapy sessions even a minute before the appointed hour (10:00 a.m.), and watching one episode of the 1960s cop show Dragnet each night (10:00 p.m.).
But when a single mother and her nine-year-old son move in across the street, Edward's timetable comes undone. Over the course of a momentous 600 hours, he opens up to his new neighbors and confronts old grievances with his estranged parents. Exposed to both the joys and heartaches of friendship, Edward must ultimately decide whether to embrace the world outside his door or retreat to his solitary ways.
Heartfelt and hilarious, this moving novel will appeal to fans of Daniel Keyes's classic _Flowers for Algernon_ and to any reader who loves an underdog


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 9: *The Declaration: The Declaration Series, Book 1* by Gemma Malley




Anna Covey is a 'Surplus'. She should not have been born. In a society in which ageing is no longer feared, and death is no longer an inevitability, children are an abomination. 
Like all Surpluses, Anna is living in a Surplus Hall and learning how to make amends for the selfish act her parents committed in having her. She is quietly accepting of her fate until, one day, a new inmate arrives. Anna's life is thrown into chaos. But is she brave enough to believe this mysterious boy?
A tense and utterly compelling story about a society behind a wall, and the way in which two young people seize the chance to break free.


Aimed at a teenage audience.

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 10: *Red Flags* by Jurjevics Juris



A novel of soldiers and spies in the Highlands of Vietnam. Army cop Erik Rider is enjoying his war until he's sent to disrupt Vietcong opium fields in a remote Highland province. Rider lands in Cheo Reo, home to hard-pressed soldiers, intelligence operatives, and profiteers of all stripes. The tiny U.S. contingent and their unenthusiastic Vietnamese allies are hopelessly outnumbered by infiltrating enemy infantry. And they're all surrounded by sixty thousand Montagnard tribespeople who want their mountain homeland back. The Vietcong are onto Rider's game and have placed a bounty on his head. As he hunts the opium fields, skirmishes with enemy patrols, and defends the undermanned US base, Rider makes a disturbing discovery: someone close to home has a stake in the opium smuggling ring-and will kill to protect it. Written by a master, and as authentic as _Matterhorn_ or _Dog Soldiers_, _Red Flags_ is a riveting new addition to espionage fiction.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 11: *The Wife Who Ran Away* by Tess Stimson



Kate Forrest is invisible&#8230; Ned, the husband she adores, doesn't seem to know she's alive, and her two charming children have grown into stroppy adolescents. Her boss is suddenly shunting her towards career Siberia, and her demanding mother is never off the phone. With her fortieth birthday fast approaching, all Kate wants to do is run away from the lot of them. And so she does. On impulse, Kate walks out of her job, her family and her life, and gets on a plane to Italy. With no ties and no responsibilities, she soon finds herself deliriously caught up in La Dolce Vita - and the arms of a man barely half her age. But when the unthinkable threatens her family, Kate is brutally forced to choose between her past and the future. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 12: *Perfect Rigour: A Genius and the Mathematical Breakthrough of a Lifetime* by Masha Gessen




A thrilling account of an utterly brilliant and utterly eccentric Russian mathematician which sheds a rare light on the unique burden of genius In 2006, an eccentric Russian mathematician named Grigori Perelman solved one of the world's greatest intellectual puzzles. The Poincare conjecture is an extremely complex topological problem that had eluded the best minds for over a century. In 1998, the Clay Institute in Boston named it one of seven great unsolved mathematical problems, and promised a million dollars to anyone who could find a solution. Perelman will likely be awarded the prize this fall, and he will likely decline it. Fascinated by his story, journalist Masha Gessen was determined to find out why. Drawing on interviews with Perelman's teachers, classmates, coaches, teammates, and colleagues in Russia and the US - and informed by her own background as a math whiz raised in Russia - she set out to uncover the nature of Perelman's genius. What she found was a mind of unrivalled computational power, one that enabled Perelman to pursue mathematical concepts to their logical (sometimes distant) end. But she also discovered that this very strength has turned out to be his undoing: such a mind is unable to cope with the messy reality of human affairs. When the jealousies, rivalries, and passions of life intruded on his Platonic ideal, Perelman began to withdraw--first from the world of mathematics and then, increasingly, from the world in general. In telling his story, Masha Gessen has constructed a gripping and tragic tale that sheds rare light on the unique burden of genius out to uncover the nature of Perelman's genius.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 13: *Sweeping Up Glass* by Carolyn D. Wall



Olivia Harker grew up in 1930s Kentucky during a time of racial segregation and Depression. The spirited daughter of an adored father and a difficult mother, she shocked the locals by choosing the children of her black neighbours as friends and playmates. Now Olivia runs a ramshackle grocery store with her beloved grandson and her increasingly awkward widowed mother. She has little idea of the long shadow cast by events of her past, until she stumbles on a forty-year-old mystery that rewrites her childhood and turns her world upside down. As long-buried secrets explode along the valley, Olivia must get to grips with past betrayals if she is to gain a second chance at love, redemption, and long-overdue justice. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 14: *The Psychic Tourist: A Voyage into the Curious World of Predicting the Future* by William Little




Can people really see into the future? Can someone's life be predicted? Are physicists on the verge of discovering the first time machine? And why does a Nobel prize-winning scientist believe that humans are capable of sensing the future? Following a prediction of his sister's death, William Little sets out to find the truth about the power of fortune telling and prophecy. On a journey that takes him to a witches' coven in a haunted wood, on the hunt for murderers with psychic detectives and to the doorsteps of the world's most powerful and revered psychics, William Little goes on a desperate quest to find out whether people can see into the future - or if the many millions who consult horoscopes, watch TV psychics, or who read Nostradamus are simply being sold a lie. Through a rollercoaster ride of mystics, mishaps and mayhem, he discovers uncomfortable facts that make him reassess his beliefs. In a book that answers the unanswerable about what science, psychics, and crystal balls can reveal about tomorrow, William Little lifts the lid on the most sought-after destination of them all - the future. Includes interviews with US psychic Sylvia Browne, CIA psychic spy Joseph McMoneagale, Sally Morgan, Derren Brown, Richard Dawkins, Channel Five's Psychic Challenge winner Diane Lazarus, experts such as Professor Brian Josephson and Dr Richard Wiseman and Allison Dubois, whose life was the basis for the NBC and BBC programme _Medium_.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 15: *The Pilo Family Circus* by Will Elliott




_The Pilo Family Circus_ is recruiting and whether he likes it or not, Jamie is auditioning. He never dreamed of running away to join the circus, but you just don't say no to a troupe of exuberantly sadistic clowns out headhunting. 
Darkly funny and gleefully macabre, _The Pilo Family Circus_ follows Jamie's furious descent into the nightmare world of a centuries-old carnival where amid the acrobats, clowns, dwarves, freaks and fortunetellers, you may lose more than just your way... 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 16: *SuperSense* by Bruce Hood



Why is it that Tony Blair always wore the same pair of shoes when answering Prime Minister's Questions? That John McEnroe notoriously refused to step on the white lines of a tennis court between points? And that President-elect Barack Obama played a game of basketball the morning of his victory in the Iowa primary, and continued the tradition the day of every following primary? Superstitious habits are common. Do you ever cross your fingers, knock on wood, avoid walking under ladders, or step around black cats? Sentimental value often supersedes material worth. If someone offered to replace your childhood teddy bear or wedding ring with a brand new, exact replica, would you do it? How about £20 for trying on a jumper owned by Fred West? Where do such feelings come from and why do most of us have them? Humans are born with brains designed to make sense of the world and that need for an explanation can lead to beliefs that go beyond reason. To be true they would have to be supernatural. With scientific education we learn that such beliefs are irrational but at an intuitive level they can be resistant to reason or lie dormant in otherwise sensible adults.It now seems unlikely that any effort to get rid of supernatural beliefs or superstitious behaviours will be completely successful. This is not all bad news - such beliefs are a useful glue that binds us together as a society. Combining brilliant insight with witty example Hood weaves a page-turning account of our 'supersense' that navigates a path through brain science, child development, popular culture, mental illness and the paranormal. After reading _SuperSense_, you will realize why you are not as reasonable as you might like to think - and why that might be no bad thing. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 17: *Bruar's Rest* by *Jess Smith*



_Bruar's Rest_ is an epic tale of love and loyalty set against the backdrop of World War One. The story opens in the Highlands at the beginning of the twentieth century. The gypsy wife of wild drunkard Rory Stewart dies giving birth to their second son. Many years pass, and Rory and his sons are rootless travellers on the roads of Scotland. One night, during a winter storm, they save another traveller family from freezing to death in a blizzard. Bruar Stewart and one of the girls he rescues, the hot-blooded and beautiful Megan, fall in love. But the First World War is declared, tearing their lives apart. Bruar is reported missing in action, and Megan sets off on a long and perilous journey to find him...An epic tale of love and loyalty by the author of the spellbinding autobiographical trilogy, _Jessie's Journey_.

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 18: *The Pirates! In an Adventure with Scientists* by *Gideon Defoe*




1837: the Victorian Era approaches and the golden age of piracy draws to a close. Worried that his pirates are growing bored of roaring, running people through, and sitting about on tropical beaches, the Pirate Captain decides it's time they had an adventure. A chance encounter with the young Charles Darwin leads the Captain and his crew to the fog-filled streets of London, a grisly murder and a diabolical Bishop ... 

£1.29 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 19: *VIII* by *H.M. Castor*




Destined for greatness... tormented by demons. VIII is the story of Hal: a young, handsome, gifted warrior, who believes he has been chosen to lead his people. But he is plagued by the ghosts of his family's violent past and, once he rises to power, he turns to murder and rapacious cruelty. He is Henry VIII.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 21: *The Heat Of The Sun* by *David Rain*



When recently orphaned Woodley Sharpless encounters Ben Pinkerton -- known to all as 'Trouble' -- for the first time at the exclusive Blaze Academy, he is instantly enraptured. They are polar opposites; Ben is exotic and daring; Woodley is bookish and frail, yet their lives quickly become inextricable intertwined. First at school, then in the staccato days of twenties New York, Woodley sees flashes of another person in his friend and slowly discovers a side of Ben's nature that belies a dark and hidden history. 
As the curtain falls on the frivolity of the twenties and rises to reveal the cruelty of a new decade, Woodley and Ben's friendship begins to fragment. Over the coming years the two men meet intermittently; in Japan before the outbreak of the Second World War and then in the midst of the Manhattan Project at Los Alamos. Change in both their lives, their relationship and their suffering, stand for a generation; one dispersed by depression and upheaval, brutality and confusion. 
David Rain's novel, _The Heat of the Sun_, is an ambitious and assured debut that captures perfectly two friends, two loves: two lives.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 22: *The Dummy Line* by *Bobby Cole*


Avid hunter Jake Crosby is thrilled that his nine-year-old daughter Katy shares his love of the outdoors. His wife, Morgan, on the other hand, does not, which means Jake and Katy enjoy an abundance of hunting, fishing, and camping trips together. So when they head off into the Alabama woods for a spring turkey hunt, Jake expects nothing out of the ordinary. But even his worst nightmares could not prepare him for what befalls them that evening, when a band of drug dealers attempts to break into their remote camp. Desperate to protect his daughter and himself, Jake makes a gut-wrenching decision. His quick thinking enables him and Katy to escape&#8230;but brings the gang of vengeful criminals hot on their trail. Gambling on his knowledge of the land and hunting skills, he leads their bloodthirsty pursuers on a perilous cat-and-mouse game deep within the Noxubee River swamp. Jake knows they all won't come out alive-but he will do whatever is necessary to make sure Katy does. Taut and engrossing, _The Dummy Line_ explores what happens when an ordinary man is pushed to extraordinary lengths to protect the one he loves most and those for whom he feels responsible. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 23: *Another Alice: An Inspiring True Story of a Young Woman's Battle to Overcome Rheumatoid Arthritis* by *Alice Peterson*




Love, lust, boys and shopping - the main worries of a teenage girl? Not for eighteen-year-old Alice Peterson, who, at the height of her youth and an extremely promising tennis career, was diagnoses with rheumatoid arthiritis. In the midst of shock and denial, and the enduring question, 'Isn't it what old people who get arthiritis?', Alice had to learn to live with what quickly turned from the odd ache and pain to a very aggressive form of the illness, and rediscover a new path in life.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 24: *The Secret Life of Bletchley Park: The WWII Codebreaking Centre and the Men and Women Who Worked There* by *Sinclair McKay*





Bletchley Park was where one of the war's most famous - and crucial - achievements was made: the cracking of Germany's "Enigma" code in which its most important military communications were couched.
This country house in the Buckinghamshire countryside was home to Britain's most brilliant mathematical brains, like Alan Turing, and the scene of immense advances in technology - indeed, the birth of modern computing. The military codes deciphered there were instrumental in turning both the Battle of the Atlantic and the war in North Africa.
But, though plenty has been written about the boffins, and the codebreaking, fictional and non-fiction - from Robert Harris and Ian McEwan to Andrew Hodges' biography of Turing - what of the thousands of men and women who lived and worked there during the war? What was life like for them - an odd, secret territory between the civilian and the military?
Sinclair McKay's book is the first history for the general reader of life at Bletchley Park, and an amazing compendium of memories from people now in their eighties - of skating on the frozen lake in the grounds (a depressed Angus Wilson, the novelist, once threw himself in) - of a youthful Roy Jenkins, useless at codebreaking, of the high jinks at nearby accommodation hostels - and of the implacable secrecy that meant girlfriend and boyfriend working in adjacent huts knew nothing about each other's work.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Interestingly. . . .this one -- which looked interesting to me -- is not even available in the US store.  Rats.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sorry, Ann. Being in the UK, I can neither loan, nor gift it to you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You'll have to request that it be added to the "I Want This Book on Kindle" thread...or just click below (I did):
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_1845136330?ie=UTF8&a=1845136330

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep25: *The Hills is Lonely (Bello)* by *Lillian Beckwith*



".. I got the impression that they could imagine only two reasons why a woman should choose to settle down in Bruach: either that she was running away from the police, or escaping from a lurid past." Neither reason applies to Lillian Beckwith, in this memoir of her convalescence on an isolated Hebridean island where "even the sheeps on the hills is lonely". On Bruach island, she observes, muses at and joins the native crofters in their unique rhythm of life; where friends fistfight in the evening and discuss bruises the next morning; where the taxi-driver is also the lorry driver, coal merchant and undertaker; where the locals don't remove their hats during a funeral so their heads won't get cold; and where the post-office's 'opening hours' fit around the daily milking of cows and not the other way round! In a series of vividly drawn sketches, taking in birth, death, marriage and the seasons of life, Lillian Beckwith's writing is shot through with warm, cozy affection and droll wit. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Leslie_Messy

Sold!   Love me some good deals.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 26: *The Goddess Test (A Goddess Test Novel - Book 1) (The Goddess Chronicles)* by *Aimée Carter*



It's always been just Kate and her mom-and her mother is dying. Her last wish? To move back to her childhood home. So Kate's going to start at a new school with no friends, no other family and the fear her mother won't live past the fall. Then she meets Henry. Dark. Tortured. And mesmerizing. He claims to be Hades, god of the Underworld-and if she accepts his bargain, he'll keep her mother alive while Kate tries to pass seven tests. Kate is sure he's crazy-until she sees him bring a girl back from the dead. Now saving her mother seems crazily possible. If she succeeds, she'll become Henry's future bride, and a goddess. 


Teen / Young Adult

£1.19 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 27: *The Thoughts and Happenings of Wilfred Price, Purveyor of Superior Funerals* by *Wendy Jones*





Everyone has to make decisions about love. 
Wilfred Price, overcome with emotion on a sunny spring day, proposes to a girl he barely knows at a picnic. The girl, Grace, joyfully accepts and rushes to tell her family of Wilfred's intentions. But by this time Wilfred has realised his mistake. He does not love Grace. 
On the verge of extricating himself, Wilfred's situation suddenly becomes more serious when Grace's father steps in. Up until this point in his life, Wilfred's existence has been blissfully simple, and the young undertaker seems unable to stop the swirling mess that now surrounds him. To add to Wilfred's emotional turmoil, he thinks he may just have met the perfect girl for him. 
As Wilfred struggles in an increasingly tangled web of expectation and duty, love and lies, Grace reveals a long-held secret that changes everything...
Wendy Jones's charming first novel is a moving depiction of love and secrecy, set against the rural backdrop of a 1920s Welsh village, and is beautifully told.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 28: *Talent Is Overrated: What Really Separates World-Class Performers from Everybody Else* by *Geoff Colvin*



What if everything you know about raw talent, hard work, and great performance is wrong? Few, if any, of the people around you are truly great at what they do. But why aren't they? Why don't they manage businesses like Jack Welch or Andy Grove, play golf like Tiger Woods or play the violin like Itzhak Perlman? Asked to explain why a few people truly excel, most of us offer one of two answers: hard work or a natural talent. However, scientific evidence doesn't support the notion that specific natural talents make great performers. 
In one of the most popular Fortune articles in years, Geoff Colvin offered new evidence that top performers in any field - from Tiger Woods and Winston Churchill to Warren Buffett and Jack Welch - are not determined by their inborn talents. Greatness doesn't come from DNA but from practice and perseverance honed over decades. And not just plain old hard work, but a very specific kind of work. The key is how you practise, how you analyse the results of your progress and learn from your mistakes, that enables you to achieve greatness. 
Now Colvin has expanded his article with much more scientific background and real-life examples. He shows that the skills of business - negotiating deals, evaluating financial statements, and all the rest - obey the principles that lead to greatness, so that anyone can get better at them with the right kind of effort. Even the hardest decisions and interactions can be systematically improved. This new mind-set, combined with Colvin's practical advice, will change the way you think about your job and career - and will inspire you to achieve more in all you do. 

£1.29 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 1: *Brighton Belle (A Mirabelle Bevan Mystery)* by *Sara Sheridan



1951. Brighton. With the excitement of the war over and the Nazis brought to justice at Nuremberg, Mirabelle Bevan (retired Secret Service) thinks her skills are no longer required. After the death of her lover she moves to the seaside to put the past behind her and takes a job as a secretary at a debt collection agency run by the charismatic Big Ben McGuigan. But when confronted by the case of Romana Laszlo, a pregnant Hungarian refugee, Mirabelle discovers that her specialist knowledge is vital. With enthusiastic assistance from the pretty insurance clerk down the corridor, Vesta Churchill, Mirabelle follows a mysterious trail of gold sovereigns, betting scams and corpses to a dark corner of Austerity Britain where the forces of evil remain alive and well.


£0.99 until 23:59 today.*


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 2: *The Telling* by *Jo Baker*




When Rachel sets off alone for her mother's isolated country house, she promises herself that the business of packing up and selling will only take a couple of weeks, and then she'll be home again. But from the moment she steps through the door, Rachel feels that the house contains more than she had expected: along with the memories of her mother, there is a presence--not quite tangible--trying to make itself felt. 


£0.99 until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 4: *In the Land of the Long White Cloud* by *Sarah Lark* (translator DW Lovett)



Helen Davenport, governess for a wealthy London household, longs for a family of her own-but nearing her late twenties, she knows her prospects are dim. Then she spots an advertisement seeking young women to marry New Zealand's honorable bachelors and begins an affectionate correspondence with a gentleman farmer. When her church offers to pay her travels under an unusual arrangement, she jumps at the opportunity.
Meanwhile, not far away in Wales, beautiful and daring Gwyneira Silkham, daughter of a wealthy sheep breeder, is bored with high society. But when a mysterious New Zealand baron deals her father an unlucky blackjack hand, Gwyn's hand in marriage is suddenly on the table. Her family is outraged, but Gwyn is thrilled to escape the life laid out for her.
The two women meet on the ship to Christchurch-Helen traveling in steerage, Gwyn first class-and become unlikely friends. When their new husbands turn out to be very different than expected, the women must help one another find the life-and love-they'd hoped for.
Set against the backdrop of colonial nineteenth-century New Zealand, _In the Land of the Long White Cloud _ is a soaring saga of friendship, romance, and unforgettable adventure. 


For those who don't know 'Land of the Long White Cloud' is the most widely accepted English translation of 'Aotearoa', which is the Maori name for New Zealand.

£0.99 until 23:59 today. (Normal Kindle price £5.81)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Also, FWIW, only $3.99 in the US store and available as Prime lend. Looks good!


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 5: *Fracture* by *Megan Miranda*



By the time seventeen-year-old Delaney Maxwell is pulled out of the icy waters of a frozen lake, her heart has stopped beating. She is in a coma and officially dead. But Delaney pulls through. How? Doctors are mystified. Outwardly she has completely recovered. But Delaney knows something is very wrong. Pulled by sensations she can't control, she finds herself drawn to the dying. Is her brain predicting death or causing it?
Then Delaney meets Troy Varga, who lost his whole family in a car accident and emerged from a coma with the same powers as Delaney. At last she's found a kindred spirit who'll understand what she's going through. But Delaney soon discovers that Troy's motives aren't quite what she thought. Is their gift a miracle, a freak of nature - or something much more frightening?

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.99)


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 6: *Rough Weather: A Spenser Novel* by *Robert B. Parker*




Heidi Bradshaw is wealthy, beautiful, and well-connected. She's also a notorious gold digger only recently separated from her latest husband - and she's hired Spenser to act as her stand-in spouse. The Boston P.I. is to accompany Heidi to her private island to attend her daughter's wedding. It should be a straightforward job, but when his old nemesis Rugar - the Gray Man - arrives, Spenser realizes that something is amiss. As a storm strikes, cutting off the island, a kidnapping and a series of murders turn celebrations into chaos. With six dead bodies and more questions than he can handle, Spenser begins a search for answers - and the Gray Man. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £7.16)


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 7: *The Reinvention of Love* by *Helen Humphreys*




When Charles Sainte-Beuve, a French journalist, met Victor Hugo, an ambitious young writer, he was swept into a world of grand emotions, a world where words can become swords. But Charles's attraction soon moves on from Victor, to his wife Adèle. Soon the two lovers are on the edge of a great scandal and a wounded Victor must exact his price for betrayal. Set during the tumultuous reign of Napoleon III, this mesmerising novel draws a rich portrait of old Paris, where duels were fought and cholera-ridden bodies float in the Seine. An atmospheric story of delicacy and emotion, The Reinvention of Love brings together the voices of two women destroyed by Victor Hugo's ferocious ambition, and the unique, acerbic and heart-breaking voice of Charles Sainte-Beuve, first Hugo's friend and then his unlikely competitor in love. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £7.16)


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 8: *Dawn of the Dumb: Dispatches from the Idiotic Frontline* by *Charlie Brooker*




Polite, pensive, mature, reserved ...Charlie Brooker is none of these things and less. Picking up where his hilarious Screen Burn left off, Dawn of the Dumb collects the best of Charlie Brooker's recent TV writing, together with uproarious spleen-venting diatribes on a range of non-televisual subjects - tackling everything from David Cameron to human hair. Rude, unhinged, outrageous, and above all funny, Dawn of the Dumb is essential reading for anyone with a brain and a spinal cord. And hands for turning the pages.


£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £8.5


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 11: *Twelve Minutes of Love: A Tango Story* by *Kapka Kassabova*



To the uninitiated, tango is just a dance, albeit a dance with an exotic and sensuous allure. To the true tanguero, it is something akin to a religion, attracting the lost, the lonely, and the fanatical with its formal rituals, its sense of belonging, and its intense emotions. Kapka Kassabova first set foot in a tango studio ten years ago and, from that moment, she was hooked. With the pulse of tango thruming through her body and the music filling her head, she's danced through the night, from Auckland to Edinburgh, from Berlin to Buenos Aires, suffering blisters and heart-break, as well as forging lasting friendships and experiencing all-too-brief moments of dance-floor ecstasy. Here Kapka takes us inside the esoteric night-time world of tango, to tell the story of the dance from its afro roots to its sequined apotheosis in 'show tango', exploring its cultural and emotional pull and enticing us to join her at the milonga. 

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £7.71)


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 12: *The Spy Lover* by *Kiana Davenport*



Thrust into the savagery of the Civil War, a Chinese immigrant serving in the Union Army, a nurse doubling as a spy for the North, and a one-armed Confederate cavalryman find their lives inextricably entwined.
Fleeing drought and famine in China, Johnny Tom arrives in America with dreams of becoming a citizen. Having survived vigilantes hunting "yellow dogs" and slave auction-blocks, Johnny is kidnapped from his Mississippi village by Confederate soldiers, taken from his wife and daughter, and forced to fight for the South. Eventually defecting to the Union side, he is promised American citizenship in exchange for his loyal services. But first Johnny must survive the butchery of battles and the cruelties inflicted on non-white soldiers.
Desperate to find Johnny, his daughter, Era, is enlisted as a spy. She agrees to work as a nurse at Confederate camps while scouting for the North. Amidst the unspeakable carnage of wounded soldiers, she finds solace in Warren Petticomb, a cavalryman who lost an arm at Shiloh. As devastation mounts in both armies, Era must choose where her loyalties lie-with her beloved father in the North, or with the man who passionately sustains her in the South.
A novel of extraordinary scope that will stand as a defining work on the Chinese immigrant experience, _The Spy Lover_ is a paean to the transcendence of love and the resilience of the human spirit. 


TTS and X-Ray enabled

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £7.20)


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 13: *Three Seconds* by *Anders Roslund & Börge Hellstrom* translated by *Kari Dickson*



Piet Hoffmann is the best undercover operative in the Swedish police force, but only one other man is even aware of his existence. After a drug deal he is involved in goes badly wrong, he must face the hardest mission of his life - infiltrating Sweden's most infamous maximum-security prison. Detective Inspector Ewert Grens is charged with investigating the drug-related killing. Unaware of Hoffmann's real identity, he believes himself to be on the trail of a dangerous psychopath. But he cannot escape the feeling that vital information pertaining to the case has been withheld or manipulated. Hoffmann has his insurance: wiretap recordings that implicate some of Sweden's most prominent politicians in a corrupt conspiracy. But in Ewert Grens they might just have found the perfect weapon to eliminate him. 

TTS enabled

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £7.16)


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 18: *The Long Dry* by *Cynan Jones*




Winner of the Betty Trask Award 2007, Cynan Jones' acclaimed debut novel explores the paradox of emotional isolation suffered by those living close together. Set on the coast of west Wales, the action is confined to a single day near the end of a long, parched summer. 


Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.2


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 19: *Tread Softly* by *Wendy Perriam*



Lorna, thirty-nine, is married to misanthropic Ralph, who in turn is wedded to his twenty-seven pipes and his artificial-grass business. In fact, it's a ménage à trios, the third party being Lorna's Monster, a gleefully sadistic personification of her panic attacks. The Monster has a field day when, after a botched foot operation, Lorna is sent to convalesce among the deaf and demented inmates of a nursing home from hell, where to staff have more problems than the patients. But, despite her surroundings, she begins to blossom, making new friends, discovering untapped talents and even a reawakened interest in sex, thanks to the attentions of an ardent young care-worker. She even gets offered a challenging new job. Meanwhile Ralph is being sued by a vindictive business client and fears he will lose his house and his livelihood. In another of her wickedly black comedies Wendy Perriam chronicles an unconventional marriage, showing the bond that can develop between two people who have experienced a 'lost childhood'. She also takes a swipe at the medical profession and, by graphically illustrating the plight of residents in low-grade care homes, offers a devastating critique of the way society treats the old and infirm. Yet, throughout, the novel is leavened by the author's exuberant wit. 'One of the finest and funniest writers to emerge in England since Kingsley Amis. She is gifted with devastating powers of observation . . .' Herald Tribune 

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.37)


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 20: *To The Island* by *Meaghan Delahunt*



He disappeared. That's all she really knew.In search of her father Andreas, whom she has never met, Lena travels with her small son from Australia to Greece. On the island of Naxos she finds him, a wary, tormented man living in self-imposed exile. Slowly Lena unlocks the secrets of her father's past, and in getting to know him begins to understand the grim realities of contemporary Greek history. Like many politically active Greeks, Andreas was arrested and tortured during the rule of the Colonels in the sixties, disappearing for several years without trace. _To The Island_ is a book about the impact of larger political events on the lives of ordinary people, and how political and personal betrayals reverberate across generations. It beautifully evokes the currents and cross-currents between individuals, within families and in broader society. And in Lena and Andreas's stories, it shows how difficult it is to confront our personal and collective pasts - and the terrible consequences of being unable to do so. 

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.86)


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 21: *An Officer and a Gentlewoman* by *Heloise Goodley*



When Heloise Goodley ditched her City job and decided to attend officer training at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, she had no prior military experience. On her arrival she was a complete novice: she'd never fired a rifle, she couldn't march; she couldn't make her bed; she couldn't even shine her shoes.
_An Officer and a Gentlewoman_ charts Goodley's absorbing journey through Sandhurst and on to Afghanistan and gives an insight into the array of bizarre military behaviours and customs at this esoteric and hidden institution. With wit and sensitivity Goodley details her experiences as a cadet and the painful transition from civilian to soldier. Moreover, she rejects lazy preconceptions and sheds new light on what has hitherto been a bastion of maleness - the British Army. 

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No

£1.29 until 23:59 today (down from £11.14)


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 22: *Big Maria* by *Johnny Shaw*





There's gold in them thar hills-or more precisely, in Arizona's Chocolate Mountains, where one hundred years ago a miner stashed a king's ransom of the stuff. But times have changed. The world has changed. And now the Chocolate Mountains are the home of the largest military artillery range in the world.
Harry's living on disability and getting liquored up and beaten down. Frank's a feisty old-timer battling cancer and a domineering daughter. And Ricky's a good kid in a bad spot, doing everything for family. Together they're staking what little they have left on a dangerous quest to the Big Maria Mine-and the gold that can offer them a new beginning.
Unfortunately a meth-dealing biker wants a piece, a trigger-happy AWOL soldier wants to play chicken in a live minefield, two stubborn burros want to go home, a starving mountain lion wants his dinner, and the US Army wants to rain on our heroes' parade with real bombs.
When you're all out of crazy ideas, you've got to try the stupid ones.
Imagine Chuck Palahniuk and Don Winslow's love child - and that would be ribald author Johnny Shaw. His novel _Big Maria_ is a unfiltered, wild romp in which three men get one chance to find a lost gold mine; the only problem is the Big Maria Mine is right in the middle of a US Army artillery range. 


Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.81)


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 27: *Death and the Devil* by *Frank Schätzing*




Cologne, 1260. The great cathedral, the most ambitious building in all Christendom, is rising above the city. In its shadow seethes a society in ferment: traumatised Crusaders returning from the Holy Land, religious tensions poised to explode into violence, a burgeoning merchant class that despises the old aristocracy and is determined to seize power.Against this backdrop Jacob the Fox, a flame-haired petty thief, witnesses a murder - the cathedral's architect, pushed to his death from the scaffold by a black-clad assassin. Soon Jacob is on the run, convinced the Angel of Death is on his trail, as the killer pursues him through medieval Cologne's seedy underworld. To survive he must uncover a vengeful conspiracy that threatens to tear the city apart and stain the sacred project with blood. 

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £7.16)


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 28: *The Colonel's Mistake* by *Dan Mayland*



Mark Sava, former CIA station chief of Azerbaijan, lives a quiet life as a professor at Western University in the city of Baku. But his peace is shattered by both the assassination of a high-level American during an international oil conference and the arrest of CIA operations officer Daria Buckingham for the crime.
Sava knows the Iranian American Buckingham well-he personally trained her-and doesn't believe she had anything to do with the murder, so he visits a CIA control center to discuss the situation with the new station chief. When no one answers the outside intercom, Sava overrides the security code and stumbles upon the grisliest scene of his career. Now, he can't help but wonder if he really knows Buckingham as well as he thought&#8230; 
Determined to find out, Sava soon finds himself and a partner caught in the middle of the new Great Game-a deadly intelligence war over oil that has Iran, China, and the United States clawing at each other's throats. Meanwhile, Colonel Henry Amato, assistant to the US national security advisor, is keeping a close watch on the situation from Washington. His stake in the Great Game is high-and personal. 
From the shadows of the world's most volatile region to the highest levels of Washington politics, _The Colonel's Mistake_ takes readers on an unforgettable ride where the good, the bad, and the brutal play a deadly chess game of global espionage. 


Prime Lending: Yes
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £7.20)


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 30: *The Ritual* by *Adam Nevill*



And on the third day things did not get better. The rain fell hard and cold, the white sun never broke through the low grey cloud, and they were lost. But it was the dead thing they found hanging from a tree that changed the trip beyond recognition. When four old University friends set off into the Scandinavian wilderness of the Arctic Circle, they aim to briefly escape the problems of their lives and reconnect with one another. But when Luke, the only man still single and living a precarious existence, finds he has little left in common with his well-heeled friends, tensions rise. With limited fitness and experience between them, a shortcut meant to ease their hike turns into a nightmare scenario that could cost them their lives. Lost, hungry, and surrounded by forest untouched for millennia, Luke figures things couldn't possibly get any worse. But then they stumble across an old habitation. Ancient artefacts decorate the walls and there are bones scattered upon the dry floors. The residue of old rites and pagan sacrifice for something that still exists in the forest. Something responsible for the bestial presence that follows their every step. And as the four friends stagger in the direction of salvation, they learn that death doesn't come easy among these ancient trees . . .

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £7.16)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 2: *The No Rules Handbook for Writers (know the rules so you can break them)* by *Lisa Goldman*


_The No Rules Handbook for Writers_ is a timely, creative and refreshing antidote to prescriptive guides for writers. It will inspire playwrights, screenwriters and novelists; offer fresh insights to teachers, editors, dramaturgs, directors and producers. 
Lisa Goldman takes 40 established conventions of creative writing. She explores why these rules persist, how to master them, bend or break them and why the most important rules to overturn are your own. The book weaves together industry experiences, psychological observations and inspirational tips. It also contains practical advice from 40 rule-breaking writers including:
Hassan Abdulrazzak, Oladipo Agboluaje, Ronan Bennett, Sita Bramachari, Trevor Byrne, Anthony Cartwright, Matthew Greenhalgh, Tanika Gupta, Neil Hunter, M.J. Hyland, Gurpreet Kaur Bhatti, Dennis Kelly, Bryony Lavery, Chris Paling, Stacy Makishi, Neel Mukherjee, Hattie Naylor, Anthony Neilson, Kim Noble, Tom Palmer, Lucy Prebble, Philip Ridley, Paul Sirett, Edmund White, Roy Williams.
_The No Rules Handbook for Writers_ will be a valuable addition to the bookshelves of anyone curious about the craft, context and process of writing. 

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No

£1.59 until 23:59 today (down from £13.3


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 3: *The Secret Piano: From Mao's Labor Camps to Bach's Goldberg Variations* by *Zhu Xiao-Mei (Author)* and *Ellen Hinsey (Translator)*



Zhu Xiao-Mei was born to middle-class parents in post-war China, and her musical proficiency became clear at an early age. Taught to play the piano by her mother, she developed quickly into a prodigy, immersing herself in the work of classical masters like Bach and Brahms. She was just ten years old when she began a rigorous course of study at the Beijing Conservatory, laying the groundwork for what was sure to be an extraordinary career. But in 1966, when Xiao-Mei was seventeen, the Cultural Revolution began, and life as she knew it changed forever. One by one, her family members were scattered, sentenced to prison or labor camps. By 1969, the art schools had closed, and Xiao-Mei was on her way to a work camp in Mongolia, where she would spend the next five years. Life in the camp was nearly unbearable, thanks to horrific living conditions and intensive brainwashing campaigns. Yet through it all Xiao-Mei clung to her passion for music and her sense of humor. And when the Revolution ended, it was the piano that helped her to heal. Heartbreaking and heartwarming, _The Secret Piano_ is the incredible true story of one woman's survival in the face of unbelievable odds-and in pursuit of a powerful dream. 

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL: Yes

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.81)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 5: *Madensky Square* by *Eva Ibbotson*



Eva Ibbotson's magical novel set in that most poignant of all times and places - Vienna before the First World War. Susanna's dress shop stands in the delightful Madensky Square and is the very hub and heart of life. Susanna sympathizes with her neighbours, watches over Signi, the wretched, orphaned child prodigy, and with her infallible eye for dress, turns an ugly duckling into a beautiful swan. Of all the colourful characters in Madensky Square, only her dear friend Alice has the slightest inkling that Susanna hides more than one secret. 

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL: No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.49)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 6: *Three DI Gilchrist books* by *T.F. Muir*:-

*Eye For An Eye*



One psychopath. One killer. The Stabber.
Six victims, all wife beaters. Each stabbed to death through their left eye. The cobbled lanes and backstreets of St Andrews provide the setting for these brutal killings. But six unsolved murders and mounting censure from the media force DI Andy Gilchrist off the case. Driven by his fear of failure, and desperate to redeem his career and reputation, Gilchrist vows to catch The Stabber alone... 

*Hand For A Hand*



When DCI Andy Gilchrist is called to a crime scene to find an amputated hand clutching a note addressed to him, a note that contains only one word, murder, he is pulled into an investigation that will test him to the limit. 
Soon other single word clues are found along with amputated body parts and the murderer's vengeful message becomes clear as the identity of the next intended victim is revealed. But when someone close to him disappears, Gilchrist knows he is too late. Together with Nance Wilson, the sexy DC with her own agenda, Gilchrist comes to see the answer to the present murders lies within the secrets of his past. 
Forced to confront his demons, Gilchrist must solve the cryptic clues and find the murderer before the next victim, a woman whose life means more to Gilchrist than his own, is served up to him piece by slaughtered piece. 

*Tooth For A Tooth*



What secrets from the past was he about to uncover?
When a woman's skeleton is discovered in a shallow grave DCI Andy Gilchrist is tasked with finding her murderer. But a psychic's warnings and markings on a rusted cigarette lighter found among the rotted remains set Gilchrist off on a trail that will take him back 35 years back to his past and on course to find his brother's killer in a fatal hit and run accident.
When dental records from an extracted tooth force Gilchrist to confront the unthinkable - that his brother was her killer - he keeps his fears to himself, only to be suspended on suspicion of destroying evidence.
But Gilchrist battles on in his quest for answers. Who was the woman? Why was she murdered? And was the fatal hit and run really an accident?


Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL: No

£0.99 each until 23:59 today


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, these are not available in the US at all, though the first in the series is available for pre-order at $13.75.  I've put it on my wish list, but will wait for the price to drop a bit rather than pre-ordering.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 7: *A Baby's Cry* by *Cathy Glass*



What could cause a mother to believe that giving away her newborn baby is her only option? Cathy Glass is about to find out. From number 1 bestselling author of _Damaged_ comes a harrowing and moving memoir about tiny Harrison, left in Cathy's care, and the potentially fatal family secret of his beginnings.
When Cathy is first asked to foster one-day old Harrison her only concern is if she will remember how to look after a baby. But upon collecting Harrison from the hospital, Cathy realises she has more to worry than she thought when she discovers that his background is shrouded in secrecy.
She isn't told why Harrison is in foster care and his social worker says only a few are aware of his very existence, and if his whereabouts became known his life, and that of his parents, could be in danger. Cathy tries to put her worries aside as she looks after Harrison, a beautiful baby, who is alert and engaging. Cathy and her children quickly bond with Harrison although they know that, inevitably, he will eventually be adopted.
But when a woman Cathy doesn't know starts appearing in the street outside her house acting suspiciously, Cathy fears for her own family's safety and demands some answers from Harrison's social worker. The social worker tells Cathy a little but what she says is very disturbing . How is this woman connected to Harrison and can she answer the questions that will affect Harrison's whole life?


Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL: No

£0.99 untiol 23:59 today (down from £4.99)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 8: *The Dessert Deli* by *Laura Amos*



_The Dessert Deli_ is a gorgeous, mouth-watering collection of amazing recipes, bringing luxurious desserts to the comfort of your own home. _The Dessert Deli _ brings beautiful desserts to their rightful place: the forefront of any meal. Not just offering cupcakes, this cookbook covers the full spectrum of tasty treats: indulgent Belgian Chocolate Mousse with Honeycomb, zingy Orange and Passion Fruit Trifle, silky smooth Honey Crème Brûlée, to decadent Amaretto Chocolate Truffles. Learn how to adapt recipes to your liking and the importance of always using the best quality ingredients. Set up in 2008, _The Dessert Deli_ quickly became one of the highlights of the popular Northcote Road Market, as well as being stocked in some of London's most prestigious Food Halls, providing luxurious handmade desserts for food lovers. 

156 Pages
Optimised for larger screens
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL: No

*£1.29* until 23:59 today (down from £7.60)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 9: *Pull Yourself Together* by *Thomas Glavinic*



"If you're feeling happy, just wait. There's bound to be a downside."
These are just a few of the words Charlie Colostrum lives by, and he's seen enough downsides to know what he's talking about (losing his virginity the same day as the Challenger disaster really sets the tone).
A fat slacker with bad skin, Charlie carefully crafts his image, sometimes draping a black cloak over his shoulders and donning a black hat (though he knows smoking a pipe would be overdoing it). He nonchalantly leaves a few books by Nietzsche on the table when friends drop by (though he prefers to read self-help manuals). The jobless, self-proclaimed wimp lives off the kindness-and financial contributions-of his family and spends his time compiling lists of personal rules, daydreaming about becoming a rock star, and scheming his way into bed with as many women as possible (though he's unable to emotionally connect with anyone).
This satire from one of Austria's most celebrated contemporary novelists shows that life may not be exactly what you dreamed, but you've just got to keep on stumbling. 

241 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.65)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 10: *The Doctor's Wife* by *Brian Moore*



Sheila Redden, a quiet, 37-year-old doctor's wife, has long been looking forward to returning with her husband to the town where they spent their honeymoon over twenty years ago. Little does she suspect that after a chance encounter in Paris she will end up spending her holiday with a man she has only just met, an American man ten years her junior.
Four weeks later, Sheila is nowhere to be found. Owen Deane, her brother, follows her steps to Paris in the hopes of shedding some light on her disappearance, but soon begins to wonder if she will ever reappear. 
Interspersed with Sheila's harrowing memories of her hometown of Ulster at the height of the troubles, this is a compelling and powerful tale of love, escape and abandon.


288 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

£1.09 until 23:59 today (down from £5.31)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 11: *World War 2: Last War Heroes* by *Stephen Bull*



The companion volume to the groundbreaking TV series, this book tells the story of the physical, emotional and psychological journey of Allied soldiers from the beaches of Normandy to the ruins of Berlin. In their own words these brave men from Britain, the United States, Canada and Russia tell us what it was like to face the bullets, bombs, mortars, mines and artillery shells of Nazi Germany. Interviews with over 80 soldiers who fought in the conflict, totalling 150 hours, provide a new perspective on the experiences of 1944-45. Building on the high-speed, multi-camera filming of World War II weapons and munitions shown in the TV series, this book brings the terrifying reality of the war to life. Technical descriptions and the experiences of the men in the field explain the dramatic power and effect that this weaponry had on the battlefield, from the sinister simplicity of the deadly AP mine through to the immense firepower of the 88mm gun, giving the modern historian a unique insight into the last days of the war for the troops on the frontline. This is not a history of generals, of armies manoeuvring and strategic objectives. It is a book about the ordinary men put into incredible situations, deprived of sleep and food, and in constant fear of death on the long road to victory. 

272 pages
Optimised for larger screens
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.23)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 12: *Me and Mr Booker* by *Cory Taylor*



Looking back, Martha could've said no when Mr Booker first tried to kiss her. That would've been the sensible thing to do. But Martha is sixteen, she lives in a small dull town - a cemetery with lights - her father is mad, her home is stifling, and she's waiting for the rest of her life to begin. Of course Martha would kiss the charming Englishman who brightened her world with style, adventure, whisky, cigarettes and sex. But Martha didn't count on the consequences. _Me and Mr Booker_ is a story about feeling old when you're young and acting young when you're not. Located in small town Australia, Cory Taylor's first novel is already a smash hit in her home country. Martha's adventures with Mr Booker will keep you on the edge of your seat and leave you with plenty to think about; maybe be angry about, then again maybe not.

226 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.40)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 14: *The Best Daily Deals of the Last Year*

To celebrate one year of Kindle Daily Deals in the UK, Amazon are repeating six of the most popular deals from the last year, just in case you missed them first time round.

Crime, Thrillers and Mystery: A Dark Redemption by Stav Sherez
Historical Fiction: The Misremembered Man by Christina McKenna
Literary Fiction: The Secret Intensity of Everyday Life by William Nicholson
Non-fiction: The 15 Minute Rule by Caroline Buchanan
Best Customer Review Score: Paw Tracks in the Moonlight by Denis O'Connor and Richard Morris
Literary Award Winner: The Secret River by Kate Grenville.

£0.99 each until 23:59 today.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 17: *The Poacher's Son (Mike Bowditch 1)* by *Paul Doiron*



Set in the wilds of Maine, this is an explosive tale of an estranged son thrust into the hunt for a murderous fugitive - his own father.
Game warden Mike Bowditch returns home one evening to find an alarming voice from the past on his answering machine: his father Jack, a hard-drinking womanizer who makes his living from poaching illegal game. An even more frightening call comes the next morning from the police: they are searching for a cop-killer - and Mike's father is their prime suspect.
Now, alienated from the woman he loves and shunned by colleagues who have no sympathy for the suspected cop killer, Mike must come to terms with his haunted past. He knows firsthand of his father's brutality, but is he capable of murder? Desperate and alone, the only way for Mike to save his father is to find the real killer - which could mean putting everyone he loves into the line of fire... 

338 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.86)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 18: *Site Works* by *Robert Davidson*



"In the corner of the door lintel a cobweb shone like silver. Like me the spider works through instinct. It just gets up and gets on with the job without thought. Every so often it turns out something perfect."
On a wind lashed coast in the far north a group of men assemble on a construction site. The Ness and Struie Drainage Project will dominate their lives for the next few months as they toil through the daylight hours and into the night, endure hardship and conflict and - mostly -survive. Within the compound and fencelines a new, temporary world will form, bounded by sea, mountains and sky. _Site Works_ is the story of the men and their work, transients creating something permanent and greater than they know. 

10 5-star reviews and 1 4-star
"A tremendously atmospheric, gritty read, strongly recommended for its powerful evocation of life on this building project in the north of Scotland. The characters are brilliantly, individually delineated and the technical descriptions are a tour de force.
An unusual and powerful book that lingers in the memory long after it is finished. Deserves national best seller status."

257 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £7.16)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 19: *Ninepins* by *Rosy Thornton*



Deep in the Cambridgeshire fens, Laura is living alone with her 12-year-old daughter Beth, in the old tollhouse known as Ninepins. She's in the habit of renting out the pumphouse, once a fen drainage station, to students, but this year she's been persuaded to take in 17-year-old Willow, a care-leaver with a dubious past, on the recommendation of her social worker, Vince. Is Willow dangerous or just vulnerable? It's possible she was once guilty of arson; her mother's hippy life is gradually revealed as something more sinister; and Beth is in trouble at school and out of it. Laura's carefully ordered world seems to be getting out of control. With the tension of a thriller, _Ninepins_ explores the idea of family, and the volatile and changing relationships between mothers and daughters, in a landscape that is beautiful but - as they all discover - perilous.


13 reviews - 10 x 5-star and 3 x 4-star

320 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.86)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 20: *Time's Echo* by *Pamela Hartshorne*



York , 1577: Hawise Aske smiles at a stranger in the market, and sets in train a story of obsession and sibling jealousy, of love and hate and warped desire. Drowned as a witch, Hawise pays a high price for that smile, but for a girl like her in Elizabethan York, there is nowhere to go and nowhere to hide. Four and a half centuries later, Grace Trewe, who has travelled the world, is trying to outrun the memories of being caught up in the Boxing Day tsunami. Her stay in York is meant to be a brief one. But in York Grace discovers that time can twist and turn in ways she never imagined. Drawn inexorably into Hawise's life, Grace finds that this time she cannot move on. Will she too be engulfed in the power of the past? 

13 reviews - 9 x 5-star and 4 x 4-star

460 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.37)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 21: *Slammed* by *Colleen Hoover*



Layken's father died suddenly, leaving her to gather every ounce of strength to be a pillar for her family, in order to prevent their world from falling apart. Now her life is taking another unexpected turn&#8230;
Layken's mother gets a job which leads to an unwanted move across country. However, a new home means new neighbours&#8230; and Layken's new neighbour is the very attractive Will Cooper.
Will has an intriguing passion for slam poetry, and a matching passion for life. The two feel an irresistible attraction but are rocked to the core when a shocking revelation brings their romance to a screeching halt. 
Layken and Will must find a way to fight the forces that threaten to tear them apart&#8230; or learn to live without each other. 

34 x 5-star reviews out of 39

354 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.99)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 23: *The Busconductor Hines* by *James Kelman*



Living in a bedsit, just coping with the boredom of being a busconductor, and fully aware that his plans to emigrate to Australia won't come to anything, Robert Hines is a young Glaswegian leading a pretty drab life. There are compensations, however, in his wife and child, and his eccentric, anarchic imagination. Kelman provides a brilliantly executed, uncompromising slice of Glasgow life - an intelligent, funny and humane novel. First published by Polygon in 1984.


2 x 4-star and 2 x 1-star reviews

An example of the one star reviews


> Its probably just me but obscenities in book and film just stop me in my tracks. I read the first page of this novel on Look Inside of the Kindle daily deal version and on seeing the foul language read no more . It may well be realism but it's not for me.I am not entertained by this sort of stuff. If I want to be educated by it I go for a walk in the city centre - I dont want it in my home. If you feel the same way be warned. The first page leads one to believe that the story is well written with detailed 'showing' but the lack of inverted commas in speech I found confusing and had to retract often to get the meaning right. Who said what - too much hard work for me.
> - bookbug


240 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

£1.19 until 23:59 today (down from £5.14)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 24: *She Wore Only White* by *Dörthe Binkert* (Translated by Lesley Schuldt)



At the turn of the twentieth century, five thousand people a day arrived at New York's Ellis Island, their journeys to America signifying a new beginning. But the ocean crossing also has a deeper symbolic meaning: there comes a time for us all when we find ourselves afloat, between phases of our lives, where we say goodbye to our past and move on to new horizons. 
For Valentina Meyer, harboring a deep secret of tremendous guilt and pain drives her to board a trans-Atlantic voyage as a stowaway, searching desperately for a new life on a distant shore. Accompanying her is a varied cast of eccentric and unique individuals, each in search of a new and better life. Finding solace-even love-in the companionship of their fellow guests, their arrival in America puts an abrupt end to their camaraderie as Valentina's future is immediately put in jeopardy. A probing, affecting exploration of the hidden corners of the human heart, _She Wore Only White_ is literature at its finest. 


13 reviews - average 3.7

264 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 25: *Taliban: The Story Behind The Afghan Warlords* by *Ahmed Rashid*





The American bombing of terrorist bases in Afghanistan under the protection of the Islamic fundamentalist Taliban movement has brought the Taliban into sharp focus as the most radical and extreme Islamic movement in the world today. Little is known about the Taliban because of the deep secrecy that surrounds their political movement, their leaders and their aims.
The geo-strategic implications of the Taliban are already creating severe instability in Russia, Iran and the five Central Asian republics where the Taliban have become a major player in the new Great Game, as Western countries and companies compete to build oil and gas pipelines from Central Asia to Western and Asian markets.
The Taliban's implementation of their extreme interpretation of Islam poses new challenges to the Muslim world and the West's understanding of radical Islam in the post-Cold War era.
The definitive account of the history of the Taliban and its uncertain future. This is the book that Tony Blair and Alistair Campbell consulted to gain a better impression of the unique circumstances of the Taliban. An exploration of the overwhelming complexity of Afghan politics, _The Taliban: The Story behind the Afghan Warlords_ explains how it came in to being, how it is sustained and how Osama bin Laden rose to such a figure of absolute power. Ahmed Rashid clarifies the often confusing racial and religious tensions that dominate this fractious land. And describes why the drug trade has exacerbated an already untenable situation. Rashid argues that Taliban is incapable of reform, and that, in the current crisis, it may implode due to defections. With the Northern Alliance an unpredictable alternative, Rashid concludes that without a multi-tribal government in which bordering states do not seek predominant influence, there will never be peace. 

'Read this remarkable book and the bewildering complexity of Afghan politics and the deadly over-spill of chaos, narcotics and sectarian violence into the surrounding region will become clear.' Patrick Seale, Sunday Times

'Ahmed Rashid's book describes the stuff that Bond [films] are made of. Warring tribes, clashing empires, fanatics with dreams of world domination, violence and sex . If anyone understands the place Rashid does.' Jason Burke, Observer

24 reviews - 21 x 5-star and 3 x 4-star

344 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.19 until 23:59 today (down from £6.64)*


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 27: *Whatever You Love* by *Louise Doughty*




Two police officers knock on Laura's door and her life changes forever. They tell her that her nine-year old daughter Betty has been hit by a car and killed. When justice is slow to arrive, Laura decides to take her own revenge and begins to track down the man responsible. _Whatever You Love_ is a heart-wrenching novel of revenge, compulsion and desire from acclaimed novelist Louise Doughty.


46 reviews - 38 of them 4-star or above

325 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.31)*


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 28: *Daughters for a Time* by *Jennifer Handford*



When Helen Francis was a child, her mother died and her father walked out, leaving her to be raised by her older sister. Now thirty-five, married, and trying to start a family of her own, Helen has moved on but never really healed from her traumatic childhood. She has always believed that a new baby would help fill the loss of what was taken from her at such a young age. After four years of trying to become pregnant, however, she is resigned to the fact that she will never be able to bear children. Halfheartedly accepting adoption as an alternative, Helen gradually embraces and grows excited over the prospect. And when her new baby is finally in her arms, true happiness washes over her. But her unimaginable bliss is dashed when she learns that Claire, the sister who raised and loved her throughout her childhood and adult life, has been diagnosed with cancer.
For Helen, the pain of her childhood returns and the old wounds of abandonment are once again torn open. Balancing the joy of her new daughter with the painful experience of watching her sister, the physical embodiment of unconditional love in her life, slowly die, Helen must reconcile her inner feelings and heal her broken spirit. A heart-wrenching exploration of the ties that bind us and the lasting pain of childhood loss, _Daughters for a Time_ is about longing for a family to heal a broken heart, experiencing unconditional love as a parent, and finding solid ground to stand on when suffering and elation have equally powerful holds on our life. 


4 reviews - between 3 and 5-star
287 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 29: *Trojan Horse* by *Mark Russinovitch*



It's two years post-_Zero Day_, and former government analyst Jeff Aiken is reaping the rewards for crippling al-Qaida's attack on the computer infrastructure of the Western world. His cyber-security company is flourishing, and his relationship with Daryl Haugen intensifies when she becomes a part of his team. 
But the West is under the East's greatest threat yet. The Stuxnet virus that successfully subverted Iran's nuclear defense program for years is being rapidly identified and defeated, and Stuxnet's creators are stressed to develop a successor. 
As Jeff and Daryl struggle to stay together, they're summoned to disarm the attack of a revolutionary, invisible trojan that alters data without leaving a trace. As the trojan penetrates Western intelligence, the terrifying truth about Iran is revealed, and Jeff and Daryl find themselves running a desperate race against time to reverse it - while the fate of both East and West hangs in the balance. 
Like _Zero Day_, _Trojan Horse_ is a thrilling suspense story, a sober warning from one of the world's leading experts on cyber-security, Microsoft Technical Fellow Mark Russinovich. _Trojan Horse_ demystifies the already common use of international cyber-espionage as a powerful and dangerous weapon, and the lengths to which one man will go to stop it. 


2 x 5-star and 1 x 4-star review
333 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 30: *Maps For Lost Lovers* by *Nadeem Aslam*




In an unnamed town in England, Jugnu and Chanda have disappeared - and Chanda's brothers have been arrested for their murder. What follows is an unravelling of all that is sacred to the family, as the pious Kaukab tries desperately to square the traditional justice of her culture with the more personal consequences of their murder. _Maps for Lost Lovers_ opens the heart of a family at the crossroads of culture, community, nationality and religion and expresses their pain and desire in a language that is arrestingly poetic. 

38 reviews - 25 x 4-star or more
402 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.31)*


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 2: *The Redemption of Alexander Seaton * by *S G MacLean*



Is the young man simply drunk or does his staggering walk suggest something more sinister? When he collapses in front of the two sisters on that dark, wet night, the women guess, rightly, that he's been poisoned. So begins this gripping tale set in the town of Banff, Scotland, in the 1620s. The body of the victim, the apothecary's apprentice, is found in the house of Alexander Seaton - a fallen minister, the discovery of whose clandestine love affair has left him disgraced and deprived him of his vocation. Why was the body moved to Seaton's house? What is the significance of the unusual poison used to kill him? And why would anyone want to murder this likeable young man? Seaton sets out to find answers to these and many other questions, embarking on a journey where he encounters the witch hunt, extreme religious prejudice, cruelty and the darkness in men's souls. At the same time it is a redemptive quest for Seaton and one that will inevitably change him. In this haunting and evocative novel, S.G. MacLean has created a historical world that is so convincing that you feel you are in the cold, dark, northern rooms of her imagination, eavesdropping on her characters. _The Redemption of Alexander Seaton_ is an unforgettable reading experience.

*About the Author*
S.G. MacLean has a PhD in history from Aberdeen University, specializing in sixteenth and seventeenth-century Scottish history. She lives in Conon Bridge, Scotland with her husband and four children. _The Devil's Recruit_, her fourth novel, follows three highly acclaimed historical thrillers, _The Redemption of Alexander Seaton_, _A Game of Sorrows_ and _Crucible_.

23 out of 24 reviews 4-star or above (4.4 average)
356 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.69)*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bummer.  Not available here.  Not even in paper except from 'used' book sellers.


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 3: *Think Your Way To Success: How to Develop a Winning Mindset and Achieve Amazing Results* by *Mark Rhodes*





You can achieve anything when you know how to put your mind to it 
We all know that a positive mental attitude can work wonders&#8230; but there's so much more to it than that. With the right coaching you can move from positive attitude to determined success magnet! Mark Rhodes trains people every day on just how to achieve that level of concentrated resolve. In this book he'll show you how to build the mindset you need to achieve your goals and dreams and start to notice more opportunities and have the confidence to act on them.
Whilst NLP based, no prior knowledge of NLP is needed! Mark keeps the science in the background. And don't worry, he doesn't ask us to trust the powers of the Universe and have 'faith' that it will work. Mark's steps are practical and actionable, using real examples. Think Your Way to Success will supercharge your performance, helping you to:

• Map out exactly what you want to achieve
• Find the confidence to act on opportunities
• Use visualization to get results
• Conquer your fears and phobias
• Beat the "I can't" virus and shake off limiting beliefs


11 5-star reviews out of 11

193 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.49 until 23:59 today (down from £4.91)*


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 4: *The Last Talk with Lola Faye* by *Thomas H. Cook*




The historian and writer Luke Paige is signing his latest work in a bookstore when suddenly, in the queue, he spots a woman he hoped he would never see again. Lola Faye. Her relationship with his father ruined Luke's childhood. Lola's husband took his revenge and shot Luke's father dead, and his mother died soon after. Lola Faye wants to talk. They meet for a drink, which soon becomes a meal, and then another drink. Slowly, painfully, Luke and Lola revisit the terrible events that have shaped their lives. The story they reveal is one of the timeless struggle between fathers and sons, of longed-for passion, of hopes and dreams thwarted by fate and circumstance. This is psychological suspense at its best. 

*About the Author*
Thomas H. Cook was born in Alabama. He has been nominated for the Edgar Award seven times in five different categories, winning the Best Novel category for _The Chatham School Affair_. He was also shortlisted for the Duncan Lawrie Dagger for _Red Leaves_. His most recent novel was _The Fate of Katherine Carr_ which was highly acclaimed. He lives in New York City and on Cape Cod.

3 five-star reviews out of 3

293 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.22)*


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 5: *A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian* by *Marina Lewycka*



_"Two years after my mother died, my father fell in love with a glamorous blonde Ukranian divorcee. He was eighty-four and she was thirty-six. She exploded into our lives like a fluffy pink grenade, churning up the murky water, bringing to the surface sludge of sloughed-off memories, giving the family ghosts a kick up the backside." _

Sisters Vera and Nadezhda must put aside a lifetime of feuding to save their engineer father from voluptuous gold-digger Valentina. With her proclivity for green satin underwear and boil-in-the-bag cuisine, she will stop at nothing in her pursuit of Western wealth. But the sisters' campaign to oust Valentina unearths family secrets, uncovers fifty years of Europe's darkest history and sends them back to roots they'd much rather forget . . .

*About the Author*
Bestselling author Marina Lewycka has received great critical acclaim since the publication of her hilarious first novel _A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian_ in 2005, which was the winner of the Bollinger Everyman Prize for Comic Fiction 2005, winner of the Saga Award for Wit 2005, shortlisted for the Orange Prize for Fiction 2005 and longlisted for the Booker prize 2005. Her other humorous novels _Two Caravans_ (published as _Strawberry Fields_ in the USA and Canada), _We Are All Made of Glue_ and _Various Pets Alive and Dead_ are also available.

158 of 270 reviews four-star and above

314 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.49)*


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 6: *Secret State* by *Chris Mullin*
(Note: This book was previously published as "A Very British Coup" in the 1980s)




Harry Perkins has, against all the odds, led the Labour Party to victory at the general election. His manifesto includes the removal of American bases, public control of finance and the dismantling of newspaper monopolies. The Establishment is appalled and secretly decides that something must be done. As MI5 conspires with the city and the press, Perkins the PM finds himself in a battle for survival. 

*About the Author*
Chris Mullin has been Member of Parliament for Sunderland South since 1987. Before being elected as an MP, he had worked as a journalist on the ITV documentary programme World in Action and had been editor of Tribune. _Secret State_, first published as _A Very British Coup_, is his best known novel to date and was made into an award winning television series in 1988. His trilogy of political diaries, beginning with _A View from the Foothills_, are also published by Profile Books.

33 of 45 reviews four-star and above

288 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.31)


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 6: *Manhattan in Reverse* by *Peter F. Hamilton*




A collection of short stories from the master of space opera. Peter F Hamilton takes us on a journey from a murder mystery in an alternative Oxford in the 1800s to a brand new story featuring Paula Mayo, Deputy Director of the Intersolar Commonwealth's Serious Crimes Directorate. Dealing with intricate themes and topical subject this top ten bestselling author is at the top of his game. 

*About the Author*
Peter F. Hamilton was born in Rutland in 1960, and still lives near Rutland Water. He began writing in 1987 and sold his first short story to Fear magazine in 1988. He has also been published in Interzone and the In Dreams and New Worlds anthologies, and in several small-press publications. His previous novels are the Greg Mandel series: _Mindstar Rising, A Quantum Murder _ and _The Nano Flower _ and the bestselling Night's Dawn trilogy: _The Reality Dysfunction, The Neutronium Alchemist_ and _The Naked God_. Also published by Pan Macmillan are _A Second Chance at Eden_, a novella and six short stories set in the same brilliantly realized universe, and _The Confederation Handbook_, a vital guide to the Night's Dawn trilogy. His most recent novels are _Fallen Dragon, Misspent Youth, Pandora's Star, Judas Unchained _ and the Void trilogy:_ The Dreaming Void, The Temporal Void _ and _The Evolutionary Void_.

14 of 17 reviews four-star and above

284 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 8: The *Donovan Creed* series by *John Locke*


       

Today's Kindle Daily Deal features books 1-8 in the _Donovan Creed_ series by John Locke. _Lethal People, Lethal Experiment, Saving Rachel, Now and Then, Wish List, A Girl Like You, Vegas Moon_ and _The Love You Crave_. Donovan Creed is a man of many identities--a ruthless assassin with access to all the technology that the military can offer. Featuring more twists than a road through the Pyrenees, these books are pacy, outrageous and dangerously addictive.

*About the Author*
John Locke is the first writer to sell over a million self-published ebooks on Amazon. He has had 4 titles among the top 10 selling ebooks on Amazon simultaneously, as well as 6 of the top 20. He lives in Kentucky.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 23:59 today (down from £4.14)*


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 9: *The Shoestring Club* by *Sarah Webb*



When the love of her life, Ed, announces his surprise engagement to her best friend, Julia Schuster is distraught but determined not to let them see how much she's hurting. She spies a remarkable dress in Shoestring, her sister's designer second-hand shop, and knows she'll only be able to stagger through the wedding day, showing everyone how over Ed she is, if her body is wrapped in its soft silk chiffon. Unfortunately it costs mega bucks and she's barely hanging on to her job as it is.
Arietty Pilgrim can't and won't attend her fiercely competitive school reunion unless she can arrive wearing exactly the same dress. But working as an elephant keeper in Dublin Zoo does not a millionaire make.
But fate has a funny way of bringing people together. Just as Julia starts to flounder amidst family troubles, problem drinking and a broken heart, she meets Arietty and the two of them set up The Shoestring Club - time-sharing one extraordinary dress and beginning a life-altering friendship. 

*About the Author*
Sarah Webb worked as a children's bookseller for many years before becoming a full-time writer. She is the author of nine novels, with the most recent being _Anything for Love_ and _The Loving Kind_. She has also written the second book in the _Amy Green, Teen Agony Queen_ series for young teenagers. Sarah lives in Dublin with her partner and young family.

3 of 5 reviews four-star and above

400 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.74)*


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 10: *Stanley: Africa's Greatest Explorer* by *Tim Jeal*




Henry Morton Stanley was a cruel imperialist - a bad man of Africa. Or so we think: but as Tim Jeal brilliantly shows, the reality of Stanley's life is yet more extraordinary. Few people know of his dazzling trans-Africa journey, a heart-breaking epic of human endurance which solved virtually every one of the continent's remaining geographical puzzles. With new documentary evidence, Jeal explores the very nature of exploration and reappraises a reputation, in a way that is both moving and truly majestic.


*About the Author*
Tim Jeal is the author of _Livingstone_, selected as a Notable Book of the Year by the New York Times Book Review and one of the 'Best and Brightest of the Year' by the Washington Post Book World. His _Baden-Powell_ was described in the Literary Review as 'one of the most important biographies of recent years'. His memoir, _Swimming with my Father_, was published by Faber in 2004 to rapturous critical acclaim. He is also a novelist and a former winner of the John Llewellyn Rhys Prize.

22 of 25 reviews four-star and above

592 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

£1.19 until 23:59 today (down from £7.55)


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 11: *3 books today!*

1. *Pines* by *Blake Crouch*



Secret service agent Ethan Burke arrives in Wayward Pines, Idaho, with a clear mission: locate and recover two federal agents who went missing in the bucolic town one month earlier. But within minutes of his arrival, Ethan is involved in a violent accident. He comes to in a hospital, with no ID, no cell phone, and no briefcase. The medical staff seems friendly enough, but something feels&#8230;off. As the days pass, Ethan's investigation into the disappearance of his colleagues turns up more questions than answers. Why can't he get any phone calls through to his wife and son in the outside world? Why doesn't anyone believe he is who he says he is? And what is the purpose of the electrified fences surrounding the town? Are they meant to keep the residents in? Or something else out? Each step closer to the truth takes Ethan further from the world he thought he knew, from the man he thought he was, until he must face a horrifying fact-he may never get out of Wayward Pines alive. Intense and gripping, _Pines_ is another masterful thriller from the mind of bestselling novelist Blake Crouch. 


*About the Author*
Blake Crouch was born in the North Carolina piedmont in 1978. He earned his undergraduate degrees in English and creative writing from the University of North Carolina-Chapel Hill, publishing his first two novels within five years of graduation. Since then he has published eight additional novels as well as multiple novellas, short stories, and articles. His novels _Fully Loaded, Run_, and _Stirred_, which was co-written with J. A. Konrath, have each earned spots in the top ten of the Kindle bestseller list. Three novels, one novella, and one short story have all been optioned for film. He lives today in Durango, Colorado.

16 of 18 reviews four-star and above

315 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

******************************

2. *The Trinity Game* by *Sean Chercover*



Daniel Byrne is an investigator for the Vatican's secretive Office of the Devil's Advocate-the department that scrutinizes miracle claims. Over ten years and 721 cases, not one miracle he tested has proved true. But case #722 is different; Daniel's estranged uncle, a crooked TV evangelist, has started speaking in tongues-and accurately predicting the future. Daniel knows Reverend Tim Trinity is a con man. Could Trinity also be something more?
The evangelist himself is baffled by his newfound power-and the violent reaction it provokes. After years of scams, he suddenly has the ability to predict everything from natural disasters to sports scores. Now the mob wants him dead for ruining their gambling business, and the Vatican wants him debunked as a false messiah. On the run from assassins, Trinity flees with Daniel's help through the back roads of the Bible Belt to New Orleans, where Trinity plans to deliver a final prophecy so shattering his enemies will do anything to keep him silent. 


*About the Author*
Sean Chercover is a former private detective turned novelist and screenwriter. A native of Toronto, he has held a motley assortment of jobs over the years, including video editor, scuba diver, nightclub magician, encyclopedia salesman, and truck driver. He is the author of two award-winning novels featuring Chicago private investigator Ray Dudgeon: _Big City, Bad Blood_ and _Trigger City_. After living in Chicago; New Orleans; and Columbia, South Carolina, Sean has returned to Toronto where he lives with his wife and son. His fiction has won the Anthony, Shamus, CWA Dagger, Dilys, and Crimespree awards, and been shortlisted for the Edgar, Barry, Macavity, Arthur Ellis and ITW Thriller awards.

17 of 23 reviews four-star and above

429 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

******************************

3. *Night Blind* by *Michael W. Shearer*



In the space of a few months, Blake Sanders has lost his job, his only son to suicide, and his marriage. A year later, it's gotten so bad that he can only face the world at night, working menial jobs washing dishes and delivering newspapers, lost in depression and grief.
Blake's world is turned upside down again on a cold November night, when an elderly woman on his newspaper route is brutally stabbed to death and Blake is charged with her murder. Faced with life in prison, his only hope is to find the real killer.
In a desperate attempt to unravel the mystery, Blake learns that his friend had stumbled onto secrets that have been buried beneath Capitol Hill for 150 years. Secrets that are now being disturbed by the construction of the new light rail tunnel. Secrets that will shake the government of Seattle. Secrets that foreign agents will kill for. On the run from the police and murderers, Blake finds a chance to heal his grief and reclaim his life-if he can stay alive long enough to unearth the truth. 


*About the Author*
Michael W. Sherer grew up on a farm in northern Illinois, went to prep school and college "back east," and lived in Chicago for twenty years. After stints as a manual laborer, dishwasher, bartender, restaurant manager, commercial photographer, magazine editor, and public relations executive, Sherer decided life should imitate art and became a novelist. He is a member of International Thriller Writers, Mystery Writers of America, and the Authors Guild. In addition to _Night Blind_, the first thriller in the Blake Sanders series, he has published six novels in the Emerson Ward mystery series, including _An Option On Death, Little Use For Death, Death Came Dressed In White, A Forever Death, Death Is No Bargain_, and _Death On A Budget_, as well as a stand-alone suspense novel, _Island Life_. He's now hard at work on his fourth Blake Sanders thriller and a new young adult thriller, _Blind Rage_. He and his wife and the youngest of their four children now live in the Seattle suburbs.

2 four-star reviews

421 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 12: *3 more books today!*

*Here Lies Bridget * by *Paige Harbison*




Self-professed mean girl Bridget Duke rules the school but has no idea of how people really feel about her until it might be too late. Hovering between life and death after a car accident, Bridget can suddenly see all of the wrongs she has caused, but only has a very short time to try and make things right. 


*About the Author*
Paige spends most of her time with friends, who give her constant inspiration for characters, and calls it research. The rest of her time is spent following all the best TV shows, writing and avoiding schoolwork.

10 of 15 reviews four-star and above

464 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.39 until 23:59 today (down from £4.65)*

******************************

*India Dark* by *Kirsty Murray*



Madras, 1910: Poesy Swift and Tilly Sweetrick are caught up in a scandal that will change their lives forever. Singing and dancing across a hundred stages as members of a troupe of Australian child performers, they travel by steam train into the heart of India. But as one disaster follows another, money runs short and tempers fray. What must the girls do to protect themselves, and how many lives will be ruined if they try to break free? Based on a true story, India Dark recreates shifting friendships and loyalties and a clash of innocence versus experience, set against the backdrop of India's seductive mysteries.


*About the Author*
Australian author Kirsty Murray is an award winning author of nine novels for young people including _Vulture's Gate, Zarconi's Magic Flying Fish, Market Blues, Walking Home with Marie-Claire_ and he epic quartet of historical fiction, _Children of the Wind_.

4 of 4 reviews four-star and above

337 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.9*

******************************

*Throne of Glass* by *Sarah J Maas*



In the dark, filthy salt mines of Endovier, an eighteen-year-old girl is serving a life sentence. She is a trained assassin, the best of her kind, but she made a fatal mistake. She got caught.
Young Captain Westfall offers her a deal: her freedom in return for one huge sacrifice. Celaena must represent the prince in a to-the-death tournament - fighting the most gifted thieves and assassins in the land. Live or die, Celaena will be free. Win or lose, she is about to discover her true destiny. But will her assassin's heart be melted? 

*About the Author*
Sarah J. Maas is a New York native who currently lives in the California desert. This is her first full-length novel to be published, though she already has a large online fan base, many of whom discovered the _Throne of Glass_ world in its first incarnation, on www.fictionpress.com, when Sarah was just sixteen. She is a prolific blogger and you can find out more at www.sjmaas.livejournal.com.

60 of 75 reviews four-star and above

416 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.19)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 13: *Another 3 books today!*

*Forgotten Footprints: Lost Stories in the Discovery of Antarctica* by *John Harrison*



_Forgotten Footprints_ tells the story of the Antarctic Peninsula, South Shetland Islands and the Weddell Sea: the most visited places in Antarctica. In 12 years John Harrison has visited the Antarctic over 40 times, where he works as a guide and lectures on adventure cruise ships. Here he offers a selection of highly readable anecdotal accounts of the merchantmen, navy men, sealers, whalers, and aviators who, along with scientists and adventurers, drew the first ghostly maps of the white continent.


*About the Author*
John Harrison comes from a line of aviators and seafarers, and studied geography at Cambridge. _Cloud Road_, an account of his journey across the Inca Heartland, won the Wales' Book of the Year Award 2011. His short stories are widely published and he reviews for a variety of publications from the New Welsh Review, and Planet to The Daily Telegraph, as well as critiquing manuscripts for The Literary Consultancy. John will be appearing across the UK in a multi-media spoken word tour in 2012. Further details can be found at www.forgottenfootprints.com.

3 of 3 reviews five-stars

200 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £4.20)*

******************************

*Cloud Road: A Journey through the Inca Heartland* by *John Harrison*



In every atlas there is a country missing from the maps of South America: the Andean nation. For five months John Harrison journeys through this secret country, walking alone into remote villages where he is the first ****** the inhabitants have ever seen, and where life continues as if Columbus had never sailed. He lives at over 10,000 feet for most of the trip, following the great road of the Incas: the Camino Real, or Royal Road. Hand built over 500 years ago, it crosses the most difficult and dangerous mountains in all the Americas, diving into sweltering canyons and soaring up into the snows. 1500 miles, half of it on foot, takes him from the Equator to Cuzco and the most magical city of all: Machu Picchu. In this Wales' Book of the Year 2011 winning book, he is attacked, gets lost and is trapped by floods, but only when he goes home does he lose what he wants most.


*About the Author*
John Harrison comes from a line of aviators and seafarers, and studied geography at Cambridge. _Cloud Road_, an account of his journey across the Inca Heartland, won the Wales' Book of the Year Award 2011. His short stories are widely published and he reviews for a variety of publications from the New Welsh Review, and Planet to The Daily Telegraph, as well as critiquing manuscripts for The Literary Consultancy. John will be appearing across the UK in a multi-media spoken word tour in 2012. Further details can be found at www.forgottenfootprints.com.

5 of 5 reviews four-star and above

394 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.20)*

******************************

*Encounters in the American Mountain West: A Sinner Amongst the Latter-Day Saints* by *Ian R. Mitchell*





Over the past 14 years Boardman-Tasker award-winner Ian R Mitchell has been a frequent visitor to the wilds of Utah and the surrounding US Mountain States. His motive has been not only to learn about the area he calls almost a 'black hole for Americans and foreigners alike' but also to get to know the people who live there and the wilderness many of them know little about. This book comprises 10 essays covering his visits to the grounds of the ancient Anazasi civilization, to mountains such as Timpanagos and Tukhunikivats, to the mining country of Carbon County and to the various sites associated with the Mormon pioneers who settled Utah 150 years ago revealing that the land of the Latter-Day Saints has much to reward those who are curious enough to venture there. Ian ventures along a series of trails through the remoter and almost wholly ignored parts of the 'American Mountain West'. His travels are based on either cultural or geographic themes allowing him to gain both insight and knowledge of the region, and to experience the wilderness areas of some of America's most beautiful landscapes. Along the way he befriends many Mormons, a people readers will want to know more about given the candidacy of the first LDS Presidential nominee, Mitt Romney, in November's US elections. After opening with _The Road to Zion_, Ian ventures out first with an essay that conjoins Scotland and Utah through a chance meeting with a Utah mountaineer then deals with his experiences along the Cactus Ed Trail, which looks at Edward Abbey, author of Desert Solitaire. The essays that follow this are: _On The Mormon Trail, The Brigadoon Trail, On The Trail of The Ancient Ones, On The Cowboy Trail, On The Indian Trail, The Hanksville Trail, On the Trail of the Mountain Men_, and finally _On the Miners' Trail_. The book has a an introduction by acclaimed mountain and travel writer Jim Perrin.


*About the Author*
A former Boardman-Tasker award winner (_A View from The Ridge_, 1991) Ian is a frequent visitor to Utah and the surrounding states and a respected travel writer. His most recent book _Prelude to Everest_ is an acclaimed biography of Alexander Kellas who died on Everest in 1921.

No reviews

Optimised for larger screens

201 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.19 until 23:59 today (down from £8.5*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 14: *The three book Daily Deal continues ....*

*The Perfect Present* by *Karen Swan*



Haunted by a past she can't escape, Laura Cunningham desires nothing more than to keep her world small and precise - her quiet relationship and growing jewellery business are all she needs to get by. Until the December day when Rob Blake walks into her studio and commissions a necklace that will tell his enigmatic wife Cat's life in charms. As Laura interviews Cat's family, friends and former lovers, she steps out of her world and into theirs - a charmed world where weekends are spent in Verbier and the air is lavender-scented, where friends are wild, extravagant and jealous, and a big love has to compete with grand passions. Hearts are opened, secrets revealed and as the necklace begins to fill up with trinkets, Cat's intoxicating life envelops Laura's own. By the time she has to identify the final charm, Laura's metamorphosis is almost complete. But the last story left to tell has the power to change all of their lives forever, and Laura is forced to choose between who she really is and who it is she wants to be.

*About the Author*
Karen Swan began her career in fashion journalism before giving it all up to raise her three children and an ADHD puppy, and to pursue her ambition of becoming a writer. She lives in the forest in Sussex, writing her books in a treehouse overlooking the Downs. Her first novel, _Players_, was published in 2010, followed by _Prima Donna_. In 2011 Karen's third novel, _Christmas at Tiffany's_, was a Sunday Times Top Ten Bestseller.

9 of 9 reviews four-star or above

400 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £3.67)*

******************************

*Ever Fallen in Love* by *Zoe Strachan*



Richard fell for Luke at university. Luke was handsome, dissolute, dangerous; together they did things that Richard has spent the last decade trying to forget. Now his career is on the brink of success, but his younger sister Stephie's life is in pieces. Her invasion of Richard's remote west coast sanctuary forces Richard to confront the tragedy and betrayal of his past, and face up to his own role in what happened back then. In this compelling, visceral tale of how not to fit in, Zoë Strachan takes us on a journey through hedonistic student days to the lives we didn't expect to end up living, and the hopes and fears that never quite leave us. 


*About the Author*
Zoe Strachan is the author of two previous successful novels, _Negative Space_ and _Spin Cycle_. She was selected as one of the twenty best young novelists in Britain by the Independent. _Negative Space_ won a Betty Trasker award and was short listed for the Saltire Society First Book of the Year Award. She has received two writer's bursaries from the Scottish Arts Council, a Hawthornden Fellowship and was UNESCO City of Literature writer-in-residence at the National Museum of Scotland. In 2008 she was awarded a Hermann Kesten Stipendium and in 2009 received a Robert Louis Stevenson Fellowship which took her to France to write. She lives in Glasgow where she teaches part time on the prestigious Creative Writing programme at the University of Glasgow.

3 of 3 reviews four-star and above

274 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.2*

******************************

*Hartsend* by *Janice Brown*




At the turn of the year, in a village in Central Scotland, several people come together at the funeral of Mrs Crosthwaite, a dominating woman famed for her fruit scones. Her middle-aged daughter Lesley now has a chance to break out - if it's not too late. Lesley's virtuous neighbour Ruby Robertson, the Scourge of E-numbers, conjures up conspiracy where none exists. Her faithful friend Duncan at the age of fifty is suddenly susceptible to romance, but has an awful lot to learn about women. And the younger generation has its own love tangles to sort out. Meanwhile, out of everyone's sight, something terrible is about happen.


*About the Author*
Janice Brown lives with her long-term husband in Central Scotland. She has written several books of teenage fiction. When not writing, her chief delights are travelling, knitting Alpaca scarves, attempting to learn Mandarin and adoring her five grandchildren.

2 of 2 reviews both five-star

321 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.06)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 15: *Today we have 3 books by the same author - Andrew Garve*

*The Galloway Case*



When the boundaries between reality and fiction become blurred it is left to one man to seek the truth . . . Journalist Peter Rennie discovers more than he bargained for after being sent to the Channel Islands to do an interview for his news paper. A chance meeting with the mysterious Mary Smith not only has Peter falling head over heels in love with the vivacious woman, but also leads him onto a much more intriguing investigation of his own. Using all his professional knowledge, Peter must get to the bottom of a complex murder case in order to win back the woman he has given his heart to. But when the case in question involves two crime authors, two near-identical novels, a gruesome death and an elaborate paper trail the truth seems impossibility out of his grasp.

1 review: five-stars

161 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £4.29)*

********************************

*A Hole In The Ground*



Lawrence Quilter, a man in a position of power, finds some interesting records amongst his great grandfather's papers. This leads him to uncover a labyrinth of secret underground caves that have been hidden for decades. This is an exciting and unusual story which takes us into the realms of the frightening as well as the fantastically beautiful, and delves into the very depths of human nature.

1 review: five-stars

194 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £4.29)*

********************************

*The Narrow Search*



It doesn't take Clare Hunter many years of married life to discover that her husband, Arnold, is ruthless and unscrupulous. But it is not until she attempts to break up their unsatisfactory marriage that she herself becomes victim of his power-complex. To prevent her leaving him, Arnold resorts to blackmail-of a highly specialised variety. Ordinary legal methods seem powerless to cope with the situation and Clare is becoming desperate when she finds an ally in a former colleague, Hugh Cameron. With little to guide them but their own ingenuity, these two can only rely on each other.

1 review: five-stars

160 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £4.29)*

*About the Author*
Andrew Garve is the pen name of Paul Winterton (1908-2001). He was born in Leicester and educated at the Hulme Grammar School, Manchester and Purley County School, Surrey, after which he took a degree in Economics at London University. He was on the staff of The Economist for four years, and then worked for fourteen years for the London News Chronicle as reporter, leader writer and foreign correspondent. He was assigned to Moscow from 1942 to 1945, where he was also the correspondent of the BBC's Overseas Service. After the war he turned to full-time writing of detective and adventure novels and produced more than forty-five books. His work was serialized, televised, broadcast, filmed and translated into some twenty languages. He is noted for his varied and unusual backgrounds - which have included Russia, newspaper offices, the West Indies, ocean sailing, the Australian outback, politics, mountaineering and forestry - and for never repeating a plot. Andrew Garve was a founder member and first joint secretary of the Crime Writers' Association.


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 16: *3 books in the Daily Deal again ....*

*Fujisan* by *Randy Taguchi (Author)* and *Raj Mahtani (Translator)*



From acclaimed Japanese author Randy Taguchi come four unforgettable stories of redemption, discovery, loss, and remembrance anchored by one of the world's holiest peaks. Mount Fuji has been a source of spiritual inspiration since it was first ascended by a monk over a millennium ago.
_Blue Summit_ introduces a former cult member struggling to maintain his escape from a mountain monastery, seeking solace in the fluorescent lights of the convenience store he manages. In _Sea of Trees_, three teenage boys who share a fascination with the metaphysical confront the startling realities of death and despair on their final adventure together before parting ways for different schools. _Jamila_ chronicles a privileged young man's descent into disillusionment as he works with a compulsive hoarder to clear her mess. And in _Child of Light_, a nurse struggles as she comes to terms with her role in the oft-brutal cycle of birth, life, and death.
Throughout the stories, Mount Fuji stands sentinel even as it fades in and out of view-watching and remembering as it always has. 

*About the Author*
Randy Taguchi first began writing online in 1996 and soon attracted a large following in Japan, where she is sometimes referred to as the "Queen of the Internet." She is a popular and prolific author, whose work includes a busy blog, fourteen novels, just one of which-_Outlet_-has been released in English to date, many short stories, and twenty-one essays. She is currently supporting the Fukushima Kids' Summer Camp program, helping children impacted by the 2011 earthquake, and she released a short story entitled _How Japan Made the Nuclear Choice_ in reaction to the incident.

7 of 8 reviews four-star or above

203 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

******************************

*Still With Me* by *Thierry Cohen (Author)* and *Summer Robinson (Translator)*



Jeremy takes his life on his twentieth birthday after childhood friend Victoria rejects his love.
On his twenty-first birthday, he wakes up.
Victoria is at his side, blissfully in love with him. While Jeremy can't remember the previous year, he savors the miracle of waking up alongside the woman he loves.
The next time he wakes, another year has passed and he finds himself a spectator of his own life. Victoria now carries his child, but the man alongside her is a disturbingly different person-a cruel, egotistical, seemingly unknowable Jeremy. Is it amnesia? Insanity? Or has the God Jeremy defied with his selfish act now cursed him?
This strange and beautiful novel tells the tale of a man lost between life and death, but connected by the love-as friend, lover, son, and father-given and taken over the course of a lifetime, a love that simply won't let go. 

*About the Author*
Born in Casablanca, Morocco, Thierry Cohen moved to France at the age of two, as part of a family with five children. After a dramatic childhood, he found comfort in reading books-particularly the works of Americans such as John Fante, Ernest Hemingway, and Philip Roth-and eventually became a writer himself. He penned _Still with Me_ following the suicide of his best friend, in hopes of healing his own pain and helping others who may be considering suicide. Today, Cohen lives in Lyon with his wife and four children.

1 review - five-stars

287 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

******************************

*Our Holocaust* by *Amir Gutfreund (Author)* and *Jessica Cohen (Translator)*



Amir and Effi collected relatives. With Holocaust survivors for parents and few other 'real' relatives alive, relationships operated under a "Law of Compression" in which tenuous connections turned friends into uncles, cousins and grandparents. Life was framed by Grandpa Lolek, the parsimonious and eccentric old rogue who put his tea bags through Selektion, and Grandpa Yosef, the neighborhood saint, who knew everything about everything, but refused to talk of his own past. Amir and Effi also collected information about what happened Over There. This was more difficult than collecting relatives; nobody would tell them any details because they weren't yet Old Enough. The intrepid pair won't let this stop them, and their quest for knowledge results in adventures both funny and alarming, as they try to unearth their neighbors' stories. As Amir grows up, his obsession with understanding the Holocaust remains with him, and finally Old Enough to know, the unforgettable cast of characters that populate his world open their hearts, souls, and pasts to him...Translated by Jessica Cohen from the Hebrew _Shoah Shelanu_. 


*About the Author*
Amir Gutfreund was born in Haifa, Israel in 1963. After studying applied mathematics at the Technion, he joined the Israeli Air Force where he served as an officer for 20 years, retiring with the rank of Lt. Colonel._ Our Holocaust _ was his first novel. He was awarded the prestigious Sapir Prize (the Israeli equivalent of the Man Booker Prize) in 2003. Married with three children, Gutfreund lives in a small village in Galilee, in the north of Israel.

1 review - five-star

420 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 17: *The 3 book Daily Deal continues ....*

*The Dead Women of Juárez* by *Sam Hawken*



Since 1993 over 500 women have been murdered in Ciudad Juárez.Residents believe the true number of disappeared stands at 5,000.When a new disappearance is reported, Kelly Courter, a washed-up Texan boxer, and Rafael Sevilla, a Mexican detective, are sucked into an underworld of organised crime, believing they can outwit the corruption all around. _The Dead Women of Juárez_ follows these two men obsessed with seeking the truth about the female victims of the Mexican border wars. 

*About the Author*
Sam Hawken is a native of Texas now living on the east coast of the United States. A graduate of the University of Maryland, he pursued a career as a historian before turning to writing. _The Dead Women of Juárez_ is his first novel.

13 of 14 reviews four-star or above

324 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £3.79)*

******************************

*Siberian Red* by *Sam Eastland* (3rd Book in a series)



September 1939. The Second World War has begun. Even as the fighting rages in Poland, Stalin's long time obsession with the missing treasure of Tsar Nicholas II is rekindled. An informant claims to have information about the whereabouts of the man entrusted by the Tsar with hiding his gold. As the news of the informant reaches Stalin, however, the man is knifed to death. Stalin summons Pekkala to the Kremlin and orders him to solve the murder. To accomplish his mission, he must return to Borodok, the notorious Gulag where he himself spent many years as a prisoner. There, he must pose as a inmate in order to unravel the mystery . . . As he returns to the nightmares of his past, is this a mission too far for the great Pekkala?

*About the Author*
Sam Eastland lives in the US and the UK. He is the grandson of a London police detective. His first novel was _Eye of the Red Tsar_.

6 of 8 reviews - four-star or above

324 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.31)*

******************************

*Red Bones (Shetland Quartet 3)* by *Ann Cleeves*



At an archaeological dig at Whalsay, a grim discovery is made: a set of human remains. The discovery intrigues the islanders - is this a body from the distant past, or one of more recent provenance? Subsequently, a shooting accident takes the life of an elderly woman, and Ann Cleeves's doughty copper, Jimmy Perez, is called in to investigate by the woman's grandson. As Jimmy begins to dig into the circumstances surrounding the death, he finds evidence of a massive, bitter dispute between two families: a dispute whose mean-spiritedness and greed has riven the whole community on Whalsay. Another death occurs, and Jimmy finds himself struggling -- both with recalcitrant islanders who offer him little help, and with his own deeper unfamiliarity with his surroundings. The answer, of course, lies in the past.... 


*About the Author*
Ann Cleeves worked as a probation officer, bird observatory cook and auxiliary coastguard before she started writing. She now promotes reading as Harrogate Crime-Writing Festival's reader in residence, and is also a member of 'Murder Squad', working with other northern writers to promote crime fiction. In 2006 Ann was awarded the Duncan Lawrie Dagger for Best Crime Novel, for _Raven Black_. Ann lives in North Tyneside.

23 of 23 reviews - four-star or above

412 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.01)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 18: *3 more Daily Deals ....*

*Trains and Lovers: The Heart's Journey * by *Alexander McCall-Smith*



In the words of Alexander McCall Smith: 'You feel the rocking of the train, you hear the sound of its wheels on the rails; you are in the world rather than suspended somewhere above it. And sometimes there are conversations to be had, which is what the overarching story in this collection is all about. It is a simple device: people brought together entertain one another with tales of what happened to them on trains. It takes place on a journey I frequently make myself and know well, the journey between Edinburgh and London. It is best read on a train, preferably that one.'
Four passengers meet on a train between Edinburgh and London, and exchange stories on the themes of love and railways. This is a charming and evocative book from the author of the highly successful _No 1 Ladies' Detective Agency_ series; a book of poignant stories infused with warmth, romance and charm.


*About the Author*
Alexander McCall Smith is one of the world's most prolific and most popular authors. For many years he was a professor of Medical Law, then, after the publication of his highly successful _No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency_ series, which has sold over twenty-five million copies, he devoted his time to the writing of fiction and has seen his various series of books translated into over forty-six languages and become bestsellers throughout the world. These include the _44 Scotland Street_ novels, first published as a serial novel in _The Scotsman_, the _Isabel Dalhousie_ novels, the _Von Igelfeld_ series and the _Corduroy Mansions_ novels.

7 of 9 reviews four-star or above

192 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £5.50)*

******************************

*Invisible Circus* by *Jennifer Egan*




In Jennifer Egan's highly acclaimed first novel, set in 1978, the political drama and familial tensions of the 1960s form a backdrop for the world of Phoebe O'Connor, age eighteen. 
Phoebe is obsessed with the memory and death of her sister Faith, a beautiful idealistic hippie who died in Italy in 1970. In order to find out the truth about Faith's life and death, Phoebe retraces her steps from San Francisco across Europe, a quest which yields both complex and disturbing revelations about family, love, and Faith's lost generation.


*About the Author*
Jennifer Egan was born in Chicago and raised in San Francisco. She attended the University of Pennsylvania and St John's College, Cambridge. She is the author of four novels, _The Invisible Circus, Look at Me_, a finalist for the National Book Award, _The Keep_, and the bestselling, _A Visit from the Goon Squad_ which won the Pulitzer Prize and a short story collection, _Emerald City_. She has published short fiction in _The New Yorker, Harper's, McSweeney's_ and _Ploughshares_, among others, and her journalism appears frequently in the _New York Times Magazine_.

3 of 4 reviews - four-star

368 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.31)*

******************************

*The Still Point* by *Amy Sackville*



At the turn of the twentieth century, Arctic explorer Edward Mackley sets out to reach the North Pole and vanishes into the icy landscape without a trace. He leaves behind a young wife, Emily, who awaits his return for decades, her dreams and devotion gradually freezing into rigid widowhood. A hundred years later, on a sweltering mid-summer's day, Edward's great-grand-niece Julia moves through the old family house, attempting to impose some order on the clutter of inherited belongings and memories from that ill-fated expedition, and taking care to ignore the deepening cracks within her own marriage. But as afternoon turns into evening, Julia makes a discovery that splinters her long-held image of Edward and Emily's romance, and her husband Simon faces a precipitous choice that will decide the future of their relationship. Sharply observed and deeply engaging, _The Still Point_ is a powerful literary debut, and a moving meditation on the distances - geographical and emotional - that can exist between two people. 

*About the Author*
Amy Sackville was born in 1981. She studied English and Theatre Studies at Leeds, and went on to an MPhil in English at Exeter College, Oxford, and last year completed the MA in Creative & Life Writing at Goldsmiths. Her short stories have been published in anthologies and literary journals. This is her first novel.

15 of 24 reviews - four-star or above

322 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.69)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 19: *An 8 book Kindle Daily Deal!*


       

There's something for everyone in today's Kindle Daily Deal, from Christmas-themed crime to cutting-edge psychology. The eight books are: Running With Scissors by Augusten Burroughs, The Boy from Berlin by Michael Parker, Soul Dust: The Magic of Consciousness by Nicholas Humphrey, Burned by Thomas Enger, The Sky's Dark Labyrinth by Stuart Clark, The Limit: Life and Death in Formula One's Most Dangerous Era by Michael Cannell, If I Touched the Earth by Cynthia Rogerson and A Highland Christmas (Hamish Macbeth) by MC Beaton.

*£0.99 each - down from at least £3.15*

*Also available:*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 20: *3 more Daily Deals ....*

*Above Suspicion* by *Lynda La Plante*



Young detective Anna Travis has been assigned to her first murder case - and it couldn't be a more shocking, more horrific set of killings. They began eight years before; now the body count is up to six. The method of killing is identical, the backgrounds of the girls very similar - all of them were drug-ridden prostitutes. Then a seventh body is found, same modus operandi but this time the victim is a young student, sweet and innocent, with the 'face of an angel'. The profile of the murderer has changed dramatically.
Anna stumbles on a vital piece of information which links one man to the killings. A household name, a much-loved actor who is about to become an international movie star. He has charm, good looks and the gift of the gab. Denial and protestations of innocence spring easily and confidently to his lips. An arrest, in the face of intense publicity, would create a media frenzy. And if he was found beyond doubt to be the wrong man, his career would be finished and Anna's hard fought-for reputation in the police force destroyed once and for all &#8230;

*About the Author*
Lynda La Plante was born in Liverpool. Her novels have all been bestsellers internationally and she has won BAFTA, Emmy, British Broadcasting and Royal Television Society Writers Awards. Her biggest television triumph has been Prime Suspect starring Helen Mirren, and she is currently working on her latest series of Trial and Retribution and The Commander.

19 of 24 reviews four-star or above

400 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £4.99)*

******************************

*Want to Play?* by *P J Tracy*



In this electrifying debut, the slaying of an old couple in small town America looks like one-off act of brutal retribution. But at the same time, in Minneapolis, teams of detectives scramble to stop a sickeningly inventive serial killer striking again in a city paralysed by fear.
When the two separate investigations converge on an isolated catholic boarding school, decades old secrets begin to fall away. It seems an old killer has resurfaced. Yet still the killer's real identity remains dangerously out of reach ...
_Want to Play?_ introduces PJ Tracy's cult thriller characters Grace MacBride and Detectives Gino and Magozzi. Follow their journeys in subsequent works including _Play to Kill_ and _Dead Run_. 


*About the Author*
PJ Tracy is a pseudonym for the mother-daughter writing team of PJ and Traci Lambrecht. PJ lives on a farm outside Minneapolis, Minnesota and Traci lives in Southern California and divides her time between there, Minneapolis, and Aspen, Colorado.

85 of 103 reviews four-star and above

496 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.99)*

******************************

*Cemetery Girl* by *David Bell*



Tom and Abby Stuart had everything: a perfect marriage, successful careers, and a beautiful twelve-year-old daughter, Caitlin. Then one day Caitlin vanished without a trace. For a while they grasped at every false hope and followed every empty lead, but the tragedy ended up changing their lives, overwhelming them with guilt and dread, and shattering their marriage.
Four years later, Caitlin is found alive-dirty and disheveled yet preternaturally calm. She won't discuss where she was or what happened. Then the police arrest a suspect connected to her disappearance, but Caitlin refuses to testify, leaving the Stuarts with a choice: Let the man who may be responsible for destroying their lives walk away, or take matters into their own hands. And when Tom decides to try to uncover the truth for himself, he finds that nothing that has happened yet can prepare him for what he is about to discover.


*About the Author*
David Bell is an assistant professor of English at Western Kentucky University. He received an M.A. in creative writing from Miami University in Oxford, Ohio, and a Ph.D. in American Literature and creative writing from the University of Cincinnati. _Cemetery Girl_ was David Bell's first novel.

No reviews

No print version so no page numbers
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 20: *3 more Daily Deals ....*

*The Bloodletter's Daughter (A Novel of Old Bohemia)* by *Linda Lafferty*



Within the glittering Hapsburg court in Prague lurks a darkness of which no one dares speak&#8230; 
In 1606, the city of Prague shines as a golden mecca of art and culture carefully cultivated by Emperor Rudolf II. But the emperor hides an ugly secret: His bastard son, Don Julius, is afflicted with a madness that pushes the young prince to unspeakable depravity. Desperate to stem his son's growing number of scandals, the emperor exiles Don Julius to a remote corner of Bohemia where the young man is placed in the care of a bloodletter named Pichler. The bloodletter's task: cure Don Julius of his madness by purging the vicious humors coursing through his veins.
When Pichler brings his daughter Marketa to assist him, she becomes the object of Don Julius's frenzied-and dangerous-obsession. To him, she is the embodiment of the women pictured in the Coded Book of Wonder, a priceless manuscript from the imperial library that was the mad prince's only link to sanity. As the prince descends further into the darkness of his mind, his acts become ever more desperate, as Marketa, both frightened and fascinated, can't stay away.
Inspired by a real-life murder that threatened to topple the powerful Hapsburg dynasty, _The Bloodletter's Daughter_ is a dark and richly detailed saga of passion and revenge.

*About the Author*
The daughter of a naval commander, Linda Lafferty attended fourteen different schools growing up, ultimately graduating from the University of Colorado with a master's degree and a PhD in education. Her peripatetic childhood nourished a lifelong love of travel, and she studied abroad in England, France, Mexico, and Spain. Her uncle introduced her to the sport of polo when she was just ten years old, and she enjoys playing to this day. She also competed on the Lancaster University Riding Team in England in stadium jumping, cross country, and dressage. A veteran school educator, she juggled teaching and horse training while writing this book. She lives in Colorado.

21 of 28 reviews four-star or above

513 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

******************************

*The Land of Later On* by *Anthony Weller*



Kip-a New York jazz pianist whose career was cut short by a neurological disease-returns from a failed suicide attempt with a vivid, detailed memory of his journey through the afterlife. Resembling the world as he knows it, but unlimited in space and time, it's unlike any eternity he has contemplated. Its residents are those who choose not to reincarnate, which would erase all memory of who they once were. Kip has a quest: to find his beloved Lucy, a yoga teacher who shared his apartment for years but died of leukemia before he took his own life. Is she still here? Has she waited for him, or "gone back" to become someone else? In his odyssey across centuries and locales (Istanbul to the Marquesas Islands, India to Oklahoma and New Guinea) to find her, Kip is guided by Walt Whitman-who urges him to write this memoir on his return.

*About the Author*
Anthony Weller was born in 1957. His books include novels-_The Garden of the Peacocks, The Polish Lover_, and _The Siege of Salt Cove_-and a travel memoir of India and Pakistan, _Days and Nights on the Grand Trunk Road_. He is also well known as a musician. His poems and stories have appeared widely. As a journalist he traveled through Europe, Asia, the Middle East, the Pacific, Central America and the Caribbean, for _National Geographic, G.Q., Forbes, GEO_, the _Paris Review_, the _New York Times Magazine_, etc. He recently edited two books of his father's Pulitzer Prize-winning reporting. _First into Nagasaki:The Censored Eyewitness Dispatches on Post-Atomic Japan and Its Prisoners of War (introduction by Walter Cronkite)_ was named by Kirkus one of the best books of 2006, followed by _Weller's War: A Legendary Foreign Correspondent's Saga of WWII on Five Continents_.

10 of 11 reviews four-star and above

211 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

******************************

*Season of the Witch* by *Arni Thorarinsson (Author)* and *Anna Yates (Translator)*



When the editors at Reykjavik-based _The Afternoon News _ decide to expand the newspaper into northern Iceland-with their crime writer Einar as its sole reporter on location-the journalist feels as though he has stepped back in time. Compared to the hustle and bustle of the capital, where the nation's economic and social crises rear their heads on a daily basis, the small town of Akureyri feels slow, quiet, and terribly old-fashioned.
So it's only fitting that one of Einar's first assignments is to cover a college theater production of _Loftur the Sorcerer_, an Icelandic folktale of ambition and greed. But that supposedly ancient history becomes ominously relevant when a local woman dies after falling overboard during a corporate boating retreat. All evidence indicates an accident, but when the victim's mother cries foul play, kindhearted Einar agrees to investigate. Just days later, the lead actor in Loftur vanishes, leaving the locals reeling-and Einar unconvinced that a single village could be so accident prone. Keenly perceptive and hungry for the truth, Einar begins to chip away at the quaint small-town facade, uncovering a tangled web of power and greed that threatens to devour the historic community for good.

*About the Author*
Arni Thorarinsson grew up in Reykjavik, Iceland, channeling his childhood interests in film, music, and writing into a career as a journalist. He cofounded and edited Iceland's first independent weekly, and covered stories big and small, local and international, for the nation's largest magazine and the weekend editions of two major newspapers. In addition to print journalism, he has worked regularly in radio and television. In the mid-1990s, he stumbled upon a penchant for writing screenplays and crime novels, including _Blue Moon, The Seventh Son_, and_ Angel of the Morning_. _Season of the Witch_ was nominated for the Icelandic Literature Prize.

Translator Anna Yates grew up in London and Paris. After earning her history degree from Bristol University, she traveled to Iceland in search of her roots and never left. She studied Icelandic at the University of Iceland and worked for several years as a journalist and translator for the Iceland Review, the nation's leading English-language publisher. She has translated academic writings, legal documents, museum texts and guides, arts and tourism publications, CD cover notes, advertising copy, folklore, and fiction. The author of _The Viking Discovery of America_, she lives and works in Reykjavik.

9 of 10 reviews four-star or above

372 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less


----------



## Anisa Claire West

Thank you all for some wonderful book recommendations!  I will be seeking out many of these intriguing titles.


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 23: *3 more Daily Deals ....*

*Dead Line* by *Stella Rimmington*



MI5 Intelligence Officer Liz Carlyle is summoned to a meeting with her boss Charles Wetherby, head of the Service's Counter-Espionage Branch. His counterpart over at MI6 has received alarming intelligence from a high-placed Syrian source. A Middle East peace conference is planned to take place at Gleneagles in Scotland and several heads of state will attend. The Syrians have learned that two individuals are mounting an operation to disrupt the peace conference in a way designed to be spectacular, laying the blame at Syria's door. The source claims that Syrian Intelligence will act against the pair, presumably by killing them. No one knows who they are or what they are planning to do. Are they working together? Who is controlling them? Or is the whole story a carefully laid trail of misinformation? It is Liz's job to find out. But, as she discovers, the threat is far greater than she or anyone else could have imagined. The future of the whole of the Middle East is at stake.

*About the Author*
Stella Rimington joined the Security Service (MI5) in 1968. During her career she worked in all the main fields of the Service: counter-subversion, counter-espionage and counter-terrorism. She was appointed Director General in 1992, the first woman to hold the post. She has written her autobiography and three Liz Carlyle novels. She lives in London and Norfolk.

13 of 23 reviews four-star or above

322 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £4.27)*

******************************

*Lost Causes (A Dr Steven Dunbar Thriller)* by *Ken McClure*



The ninth Dr Stephen Dunbar thriller. Ex-Special Forces medic Dr Steven Dunbar has left his job with the Sci-Med Inspectorate and now works for a pharmaceutical company. Against his will, he is persuaded to return to Sci-Med when a number of people die in suspicious circumstances, including a former health minister. And then the UK comes under bio-terrorist attack. A disease not seen in the country for a hundred years is let loose on major cities and a group of young Islamic fundamentalists are arrested. But something is not quite right. Steven begins to suspect that there is a dark and ruthless conspiracy at the heart of the outbreak that is much closer to home.

*About the Author*
Ken McClure is the internationally bestselling author of medical thrillers such as Wildcard, The Gulf Conspiracy, Eye of the Raven and Past Lives. His books have been translated into over 20 languages and he has earned a reputation for meticulous research and the chilling accuracy of his predictions. McClure's work is informed by his background as an award-winning research scientist with the UK's Medical Research Council. Dr Steven Dunbar, an ex-Special Forces medic, is one of his most popular characters.

9 of 10 reviews four-star and above

256 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.3*

******************************

*First Daughter: 1 (Jack McClure Trilogy)* by *Eric Van Lustbader*



When an accident takes the life of his daughter, Emma, ATF agent Jack McClure blames himself, numbing the pain by submerging himself in work. Then he receives a call from his old friend Edward Carson.
Carson is just weeks from taking the reins as President of the United States when his daughter, Alli, is kidnapped. Because Emma McClure was Alli's best friend, Carson turns to Jack, the one man he can trust to go to any lengths to find his daughter and bring her home safely.

*About the Author*
Eric Van Lustbader is the author of more than twenty-five novels, which have been translated into over twenty languages.

2 of 4 reviews four-star or above

400 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.00)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 24: *3 more Daily Deals ....*

*The Sister* by *Lynne Alexander*



William James, the psychologist&#8230; Henry James, the writer&#8230; Alice James, the sister? Alice James spends most of her short life in bed. Henry calls it her solution to the 'practical problem of life', and William is too busy and too far away to pay much attention. Her lifelong companion, Katharine Loring, is a constant support, but in the midst of coping with Alice's pain and frustration, the two women are faced with the shock of discovering Henry has made use of them in his fiction. Alice's witty voice rises vividly from the page as she casts an acerbic eye on the characters who populate her life and on the tensions between Katharine and Henry in this compelling fictional memoir. 

*About the Author*
Lynne Alexander was born in Brooklyn, New York and moved to Britain in 1970. She became a professional harpsichordist before turning to writing in l980. She has since published five novels including the widely praised and translated _Safe Houses_. Her work as writer-in-residence at three hospices is recounted in two volumes of poems. She also taught on the MA program in Creative Writing at Sheffield Hallam University. Now retired, she lives in an AONB in the northwest where she continues to write.

1 five-star review

543 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £6.40)*

******************************

*Sea of Ink* by *Richard Weihe*



A beautiful novella in 50 short chapters and 10 pictures about the life of Bada Shanren, the most influential Chinese painter of all times. In 1626, Bada Shanren is born into the Chinese royal family. When the old Ming Dynasty crumbles, he becomes an artist, committed to capturing the essence of nature with a single brushstroke. Then the rulers of the new Qing Dynasty discover his identity and Bada must feign madness to escape.

*This title has complex layouts and has been optimised for reading on devices with larger screens.* 

*About the Author*
Richard Weihe studied drama and philosophy in Zurich and Oxford. His poetic biographies of influential artists have earned him a wide readership. _Sea of Ink_, published in Switzerland in 2005, won the Prix des Audituers de la Radio Suisse Romande. In 2010 he published _Ocean of Milk_ based on the Indian-Hungarian painter Amrita Sher-Gil.

3 of 3 reviews five-stars

112 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.14)*

******************************

*The Mists of Simla* by *Balraj Khanna*



The year is 1962, and young cricket-player Rahul Kapoor has just passed his final exam to enter college in Simla, in the beautiful foothills of the Himalayas. Built by the English as their summer playground, Simla still has its Grand Hotels, faded now, echoing with sounds of the foxtrot and haunted by memsahibs in ballgowns. Since Partition in 1947, Simla society has changed, and the students are building a new India. Rahul swiftly becomes a key player on the Simla College scene; as he sets off on his rites of passage, he finds the way strewn with beautiful women. What can a young man do, but to call on Lord Krishna, the Divine Lover, to help him when things get hot hot hot? Set in turbulent times, during the Chinese invasion of North India, _The Mists of Simla_ is a captivating story, often achingly funny, full of narrow escapes and some tears, as one young man strides out onto the cricket field of adult life.

*About the Author*
Balraj Khanna was born in the Punjab, India, and came to London in the Swinging Sixties to study English. Instead, he took to art - eventually becoming 'one of the most distinguished painters working in England' (Bryan Robertson). His enduring love of literature culminated in four works of fiction, of which _Nation of Fools_ was adjudged 'one of the 200 best novels in English since 1950'. He has also written extensively about Indian art.

1 five-star review

234 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.80)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less


----------



## Linjeakel

*Merry Christmas!!*

Dec 25: *3 more Daily Deals ....*

*The Millennium Trilogy* by *Stieg Larsson*



_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_
Forty years ago, Harriet Vanger disappeared from a family gathering on the island owned by the powerful Vanger clan. Her uncle employs disgraced journalist Mikael Blomkvist and tattooed hacker Lisbeth Salander to investigate. When the pair link Harriet's disappearance to a number of grotesque murders, they begin to unravel a dark family history&#8230;

_The Girl Who Played With Fire_
Lisbeth Salander is now a wanted woman, on the run from the police. Mikael Blomkvist, editor-in-chief of Millennium magazine, is trying to prove her innocence. Yet Salander is more avenging angel than helpless victim. She may be an expert at staying out of sight - but she has ways of tracking down her most elusive enemies.

_The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest_
Salander is plotting her final revenge - against the man who tried to kill her, and against the government institutions that very nearly destroyed her life. With the help of journalist Mikael Blomkvist and his researchers at Millennium magazine, Salander is ready to fight to the end. 

*About the Author*
Stieg Larsson (15 August 1954 - 9 November 2004) was a Swedish journalist and writer. He is best known for writing the "Millennium series" of crime novels, which were published posthumously. Larsson lived and worked much of his life in Stockholm, in the field of journalism and as an independent researcher of right-wing extremism.
He was the second best-selling author in the world for 2008, behind Khaled Hosseini. By December 2011, his "Millennium series" had sold 65 million copies;[1] its last part, _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest_, became the most sold book in the United States in 2010 according to Publishers Weekly.[

1 five-star review

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£2.29 til 23:59 today (down from £12.17)*

******************************

*A Taste for Death* by *P.D. James*



An Adam Dalgliesh Mystery: Two men lie in a welter of blood in the vestry of St Matthew's Church, Paddington, thier throats brutally slashed. One is Sir Paul Berowne, a baronet and recently-resigned Minister of the Crown, the other an alcoholic vagrant. Dalgliesh and his team, set up to investigate crimes of particular sensitivity, are faced with a case of extraordinary complexity as they discover the Berowne family's veneer of prosperous gentility conceals ugly and dangerous secrets.

*About the Author*
P. D. James was born in Oxford in 1920 and educated at Cambridge High School for Girls. From 1949 to 1968 she worked in the National Health Service and subsequently in the Home Office, first in the Police Department and later in the Criminal Policy Department. All that experience has been used in her novels. She is a Fellow of the Royal Society of Literature and of the Royal Society of the Arts and has served as a Governor of the BBC, a member of the Arts Council, where she was Chairman of its Literary Advisory Panel, on the Board of the British Council and as a magistrate in Middlesex and London. She has won awards for crime writing in Britain, America, Italy and Scandinavia, including the Mystery Writers of America Grandmaster Award. She has received honorary degrees from seven British universities, was awarded an OBE in 1983 and was created a life peer in 1991. In 1997 she was elected President of the Society of Authors. She lives in London and Oxford and has two daughters, five grandchildren and three great-grandchildren.

7 of 9 reviews four-stars or above

786 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.69)*

******************************

*Thrill!* by *Jackie Collins*



Lara Ivory is a dazzling movie star with the world at her feet. But at thirty-two she has yet to find a man capable of coexisting with such a tempting object of desire. Lara's ex-husband, Richard Barry, is a successful film director now married to Nikki, who is producing her first movie, Revenge. Nikki likes to keep Richard close. But Richard is not the kind of man who takes orders -- even from a beautiful woman. On the surface, these three are great friends, but when Nikki persuades Lara to star in Revenge, a bitter struggle for control of Lara's life begins. Then Lara meets Joey Lorenzo, a handsome young actor with a mysterious past. And before she can stop herself, she is swept up in an affair so sensual, nobody can warn her of the dangers. And still, no one has noticed Alison Sewell. A pyschotic stalker -- hiding behind her camera lens, focused solely on Lara... 

*About the Author*
Jackie Collins is one of the world's top-selling writers, with more than 400 million copies of her books sold in more than forty countries. Her twenty-three bestselling novels have never been out of print. She lives in Beverly Hills, California.

16 of 17 reviews four-star or above

529 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 26: *Now we have a six book daily deal!*


[size=14pt]#1Angels, by Marian KeyesRunning away from her marital set-backs, Maggie hightails it to Los Angeles to stay with her old friend Emily. The two girls, surrounded by an eclectic cast of characters and misfits, proceed in sorting out their emotional issues in a stylishly witty, wonderfully warm fashion. [size=14pt]#2Artemis Fowl, by Eoin ColferIn the author's own words, Artemis Fowl is "Die Hard with fairies". This is a 21st-century romp from beginning to end, as Artemis Fowl--the most ingenious criminal mastermind in history--hatches a cunning plot to divest the fairy folk of their pot of gold. [size=14pt]#3A Long Way Down, by Nick HornbyOn New Year's Eve, disgraced TV presenter Martin Sharp plans to end it all by jumping off the top of a tower block. He is not expecting company, as he is joined at first by single-mum Maureen, then by 18-year-old Jess and finally by American rockstar JJ. The four potential jumpers form an unlikely bond, but is their friendship a good enough reason to carry on living? [size=14pt]#4The Chase: The Isaac Bell Adventures #1, by Clive Cussler1950: the rusting hulk of a steam locomotive is raised from the depths of a Montana lake. Inside are three bodies, bloody clues to a fortune lost for over 40 years. 1906: From Arizona to Colorado to the streets of San Francisco, our hero Isaac Bell uses all his guile and ingenuity to catch up with the murderous 'Butcher Bandit'. [size=14pt]#5Never Look Back, by Lesley PearseSixteen-year-old Matilda is a poor Covent Garden flower girl until she saves the life of Tabitha, a minister's daughter. Welcomed into Tabitha's family, Matilda is offered the chance of a lifetime--a new life in the States. Never Look Back is a historical novel of love and survival at the time of the American Civil War. [size=14pt]#6The Kane Chronicles: The Red Pyramid: The Red Pyramid, by Rick RiordanCarter and Sadie are siblings who barely know each other. Their father takes them to the British Museum for a 'research experiment' that will set things right, but instead unleashes the ancient evil of Egyptian god Set. Orphaned, the siblings embark on a dangerous quest--from Cairo to Paris to the American Southwest, to stop Set and save their father from oblivion.... 

All of these books have a majority of four and five star reviews

None of them have Text-to-Speech or X-Ray enabled, nor are they available through KOLL Prime lending.

*£0.99 each until 23:59 tonight - saving between £3.00 and £6.00 each*

And of course, don't forget:
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 days of Christmas Kindle sale - ends 7th January, 2013


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 27: *3 more Daily Deals ....*

*Swimming Home* by *Deborah Levy*



Shortlisted for the Man Booker Prize 2012, _Swimming Home_ reveals how the most devastating secrets are the ones we keep from ourselves. As Joe arrives with his family at a villa in Nice, he sees Kitty Finch rising naked from the swimming pool. Why is she there? And why does Joe's wife allow her to remain?
_Swimming Home_ is a subversive page-turner, a merciless gaze at the insidious harm that depression can have on apparently stable, well-turned-out people. Set in a summer villa, the story is tautly structured, taking place over a single week in which a group of beautiful, flawed tourists in the French Riviera come loose at the seams.

*About the Author*
Deborah Levy writes fiction, plays and poetry. Her work has been staged by the Royal Shakespeare Company, and she is the author of highly praised novels including _Beautiful Mutants, Swallowing Geography_ (both Jonathan Cape) and _Billy and Girl_ (Bloomsbury).

30 of 64 reviews four-star or above

176 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray:Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £5.30)*

******************************

*The Firemaker: 1 (The China Thrillers)* by *Peter May*



A burned corpse is a disturbing mystery for Beijing Detective Li Yan, until he enlists forensic pathologist Margaret Campbell. Having abandoned a broken life in Chicago for her work, she's as determined as Li to ask difficult questions about the man's death. But some questions have answers that they'd rather not hear; facts that others are desperate to conceal. 


*About the Author*
Peter May is the author of _The Blackhouse, The Lewis Man_ and _The Chessmen_. _The Firemaker_ is the first of his China thrillers. He lives in France.

6 of 9 reviews four-stars or above

369 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.39)*

******************************

*The Eagle of the Ninth Chronicles* by *Rosemary Sutcliff*



The Ninth Legion marched into the mists of northern Britain-and they were never seen again. Four thousand men disappeared and their eagle standard was lost. It's a mystery that's never been solved, until now . . . So begins the story of _The Eagle of the Ninth_, set against a backdrop of Roman Britain and featuring a young soldier, Marcus Aquila, who sets off into the unknown north to find out what happened to the lost legion. Following on from this are _The Silver Branch_ in which two young soldiers uncover a plot to overthrow the Emperor, and _The Lantern Bearers_ which is set at a time when the Romans are leaving the shores of Britain and tells of Aquila who, having served in the Roman army, is now returning home to his farm-but when he gets there everything he knows and loves has been destroyed and so he sets out to seek revenge. To have three such exciting stories in one volume is a treat for fans old and new.

*About the Author*
Rosemary Sutcliff CBE (14 December 1920 - 23 July 1992) was a British novelist best known for children's books, especially historical fiction and retellings of myths and legends. Although she was primarily a children's author, the quality and depth of her writing also appeals to adults. In a 1986 interview she said, "I would claim that my books are for children of all ages, from nine to ninety."[1] Some of her novels were specifically written for adults.

17 of 17 reviews four-star or above

628 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.8*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 Days of Christmas Kindle sale


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 28: *3 more Daily Deals ....*

*The Lighthouse* by *P.D. James*



A secluded island off the Cornish coast, renowned for its history of bloody piracy, has become a retreat for under-pressure men and women in the upper echelons of society. But when one of their number is murdered in a grotesque fashion (his body found on the eponymous lighthouse), Adam Dalgliesh is requested to solve the case, but with maximum discretion. However, it is not a good time for Dalgliesh and his team: he himself is going through a fraught period with the woman in his life, Emma Lavenham, while DI Kate Miskin is struggling with similar upheavals in her life. And their Anglo-Indian associate, Francis Benton-Smith, has his own problems in regard to working with Kate. Nevertheless, the team make progress on the island, until a second savage murder threatens to bring chaos.

*About the Author*
P. D. James was born in Oxford in 1920 and educated at Cambridge High School for Girls. From 1949 to 1968 she worked in the National Health Service and subsequently in the Home Office, first in the Police Department and later in the Criminal Policy Department. All that experience has been used in her novels. She is a Fellow of the Royal Society of Literature and of the Royal Society of the Arts and has served as a Governor of the BBC, a member of the Arts Council, where she was Chairman of its Literary Advisory Panel, on the Board of the British Council and as a magistrate in Middlesex and London. She has won awards for crime writing in Britain, America, Italy and Scandinavia, including the Mystery Writers of America Grandmaster Award. She has received honorary degrees from seven British universities, was awarded an OBE in 1983 and was created a life peer in 1991. In 1997 she was elected President of the Society of Authors. She lives in London and Oxford and has two daughters, five grandchildren and three great-grandchildren.

32 of 52 reviews four-star or above

402 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £6.39)*

******************************

*The Dinner* by *Herman Koch*



One summer's evening in Amsterdam, two couples meet for dinner. They need to discuss their teenage sons who have committed a horrifying act and been caught on CCTV. The boys remain unidentified--except by their parents. As the dinner reaches its culinary climax, each couple shows just how far they are prepared to go to protect those they love.

*About the Author*
Herman Koch, born in 1953, is a Dutch writer. He was a renowned television actor on the series _Jiskefet_ and a former columnist for the newspaper _Volkskrant_. _The Dinner_ is his sixth novel and has already won the prestigious Publieksprijs Prize in 2009. Herman Koch currently lives in Amsterdam.

46 of 75 reviews four-stars or above

352 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.99)*

******************************

*Hamish Macbeth Omnibus (Books 1-4)* by *M.C. Beaton*



DEATH OF A GOSSIP: When society widow and gossip columnist Lady Jane Winters joins the local fishing class she wastes no time in ruffling feathers - or should that be fins? - of those around her.Among the victims of her sharp tongue is Lochdubh constable Hamish Macbeth, yet not even Hamish thinks someone would seriously want to silence Lady Jane's shrill voice permanently - until her strangled body is fished out of the river.Now with the help of the lovely Priscilla Halburton-Smythe, Hamish must steer a course through the choppy waters of the tattler's life to find a murderer. But with a school of suspects who aren't willing to talk, and the dead woman telling no tales, Hamish may well be in over his head for he knows that secrets are dangerous, knowledge is power, and killers when cornered usually do strike again.

DEATH OF A CAD: When Priscilla Halburton-Smythe brings her London playwright fiancé home to Lochdubh, everyone in town is delighted... except for love-smitten Hamish Macbeth. Yet the affairs of his heart will have to wait.Vile, boorish Captain Bartlett, one of the guests at Priscilla's engagement party, has just been found murdered - shot while on a grouse hunt. Now with so many titled party guests as prime suspects, each with their own reason for snuffing out the despicable captain, Hamish must smooth ruffled feathers as he investigates the case... and catch a killer, before they fly the coop!

DEATH OF AN OUTSIDER: The most hated man in the most dour town in Scotland is sleeping with the fishes, or - more accurately - has been dumped into a tank filled with crustaceans. All that remains of the murdered victim are his bones. But once the lobsters have been shipped off to Britain's best restaurants, the whole affair quickly lands on the plate of Constable Hamish Macbeth.Exiled to the dreary outpost of Cnothan, Macbeth sorely misses his beloved Lochdubh, but before he can head back home he has to contend with a detective chief inspector who wants the murder hushed up, a dark-haired lassie who is out to seduce him, and a killer who has made mincemeat of his last victim, and will no doubt strike again...

DEATH OF A PERFECT WIFE: Hamish Macbeth is savouring the delights of a Highland summer, but as fast as the rain rolls in from the loch his happy life goes to hell in a handbasket.The trouble begins when his beloved Priscilla Halburton-Smythe returns to Lochdubh with a new fiancé on her arm. His miseries multiply when clouds of midges descend on the town. And then a paragon of housewife perfection named Trixie Thomas moves into Lochdubh with her cowed husband in tow.The newcomer quickly convinces the local ladies to embrace low-cholesterol meals, ban alcohol and begin bird-watching. Soon the town's menfolk are up in arms and Macbeth must solve Lochdubh's newest crime - the mysterious poisoning of the perfect wife. 

*About the Author*
M. C. Beaton worked as a Fleet Street journalist. She is the author of the _Agatha Raisin_ novels, the _Hamish Macbeth_ series and an Edwardian murder-mystery series. She divides her time between Paris and the Cotswolds, where she lives in a village very much like Agatha Raisin's beloved Carsely.

8 of 8 reviews four-star or above

512 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.71)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 Days of Christmas Kindle sale


----------



## Letty

this is a great thread! I just bought The Dinner


----------



## Linjeakel

spooncat said:


> this is a great thread! I just bought The Dinner


Yes, the Kindle Daily Deals are very good value for money - and there's something for everyone. You just have to be quick so you don't miss the one you want.

Glad you're finding the thread useful!


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 29: *3 more Daily Deals ....*

*Guinness World Records 2013* by *Guinness World Records*



*Please Note: This book is only available for the Fire, Fire HD, Kindle for iPad and Kindle for Android. Only have an e-ink device? This is the version for you.*

_The Guinness World Records 2013_ eBook has been specifically designed for the Kindle Fire and features thousands of brand new inspirational achievements and exclusive pictures in full colour chronicling Guinness World Records from all over the world! With more than 4,000 records and a dozen chapters Guinness World Records 2013 is the must-have eBook of the year for aspiring record-breakers of all ages. From Wacky Vehicles and Animalympics to special pages devoted to a world tour of superlatives and an exploration of the extremes of record-breaking, _Guinness World Records 2013_ is lavishly designed and brings to you the world of record-breaking like you've never seen it before! 

54 of 64 reviews four-star or above

287 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.29 til 23:59 today (down from £9.35)*

******************************

*Do Cats Have Belly Buttons? And Answers to 244 Other Questions on the World of Science* by *Paul Heiney*



Why do jellies wobble? Why don't the oceans overflow? Why do racing cars have fat tyres? How do widgets in beer cans work? How many bones does a giraffe have in that long neck? I've been told that dogs only see in black and white. Is that true? How do we know that no two snow crystals are the same? Why is the earth round? And how do we know it is? why do camels have such bad breath? What is a bruise? Are chemicals in my brain responsible for my falling in love? Will they fade as I grow older? How long can love last? _Do Cats Have Belly Buttons?_ is a follow-up to the successful _Can Cows Walk Down Stairs?_. Answering life's big questions, as well as the small, it unravels the science behind those things we take for granted, and explains just why the world and its contents are as they are. Informative, entertaining, humorous, it is the perfect present for quizaholics, science addicts, the insatiably questioning, and anyone curious about life on earth.

*About the Author*
Paul Heiney is a well-known writer, broadcaster and journalist. Best known for the consumer television programme 'Watchdog', hae has been a contributor on all of Britain's national radio networks. His books include _The Nuts and Bolds of Life_ and _Can Cows Walk Downstairs?_.

1 three-star review

288 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.80)*

******************************

*Can Cows Walk Down Stairs?: Perplexing Questions Answered: The Best Brains Answer the Biggest and Smallest Scientific Questions* by *Paul Heiney*



What is ear wax for? Do bacteria have sex? How do they put stripes in toothpaste? Does your nose run in space? What are stars made of? This book answers those tantalising or perplexing questions for which you thought you'd never find an answer. A book for the naturally curious, as well as those seekers after scientific truths, it unravels both those things we take for granted, such as when you boil an egg, why does the yolk stay in the middle, or why is the sky blue, as well as questions which probe deeply, such as, what does an atom look like, or what was there before the beginning of time? if you were to write in the dust on the moon, how big would the letters have to be so you could see them from earth without a telescope? Drawing on the expertise of a team of enthusiastic scientists around the world, authoritative, entertaining, and often a touch humorous, it will appeal to anyone who's ever been curious about life on earth.

*About the Author*
Paul Heiney is a well-known writer, broadcaster and journalist. Best known for the consumer television programme 'Watchdog', hae has been a contributor on all of Britain's national radio networks. His books include _The Nuts and Bolds of Life_ and _Do Cats Have Belly Buttons?_.

No UK reviews

288 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.80)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 Days of Christmas Kindle sale


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 30: *3 more Daily Deals ....*

*Tuesday's Gone: A Frieda Klein Novel* by *Nicci French*



Psychotherapist Frieda Klein thought she was done with the police. But once more DCI Karlsson is knocking at her door.
A man's decomposed body has been found in the flat of Michelle Doyce, a woman trapped in a world of strange mental disorder. The police don't know who it is, how he got there or what happened - and Michelle can't tell them. But Karlsson hopes Frieda can get access to the truths buried beneath her confusion.
Painstakingly, Frieda uncovers a possible identity for the corpse: Robert Poole, a jack of all trades and master conman. But the deeper Frieda and Karlsson dig into Poole's past, the more of his victims they encounter - and the more motives they find for murder. Meanwhile, violent ghosts from Frieda's own past are returning to threaten her.
Unable to discover quite who is telling the truth and who is lying, they know they are getting closer to a killer. But whoever murdered Poole is determined to stay free - and anyone that gets too close will meet the same fate. 

*About the Author*
Nicci French is the pseudonym for the writing partnership of journalists Nicci Gerrard and Sean French. The couple are married and live in Suffolk. There are twelve other bestselling novels by Nicci French, all published by Penguin. _Blue Monday_ was the first thrilling instalment in the Frieda Klein series; this is the second.

42 of 61 reviews four-star or above

464 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.99 til 23:59 today (down from £7.99)*

******************************

*The Enemy* by *Charlie Higson*



They'll chase you.
They'll rip you open.
They'll feed on you . . .
When the sickness came, every parent, policeman, politician - every adult - fell ill. The lucky ones died. The others are crazed, confused and hungry.
Only children under fourteen remain, and they're fighting to survive.
Now there are rumours of a safe place to hide. And so a gang of children begin their quest across London, where all through the city - down alleyways, in deserted houses, underground - the grown-ups lie in wait. 
But can they make it there - alive?

*About the Author*
Charlie Higson is the author of the bestselling _Young Bond_ series, as well as a well-known writer of screenplays and adult thriller novels. He's also a performer and co-creator of _The Fast Show_.

63 of 67 reviews four-stars or above

449 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.49)*

******************************

*Think of a Number* by *John Verdon*



It begins with a letter . . . The letter contains a request - think of a number, any number - and a sealed envelope. Inside the envelope is that number.
When Dave Gurney, retired NYPD homicide detective, is contacted by an old college acquaintance about some startling letters he's been receiving, it is at first little more than a diverting but sinister puzzle. Until the acquaintance is brutally killed.
Suddenly Gurney finds himself in the middle of a murder investigation that makes no sense. The killer seems to have known his victim intimately. How else was he able to predict his victim's thoughts, even his actions? How did he know his darkest secrets? 
The killer is smart and he is playing with the police. Gurney needs to be smarter if he's going to catch him, but this seems only to be the beginning. And the killer alone knows where it will end.
_Think of a Number_ is the debut from John Verdon and is the first in a series starring the retired detective Dave Gurney. In the tradition of Harlan Coben and Linwood Barclay, John Verdon's unique high-concept plot and memorable cast of series characters will be a major hit with thriller fans. Subsequent titles include _Let The Devil Sleep_ and _Shut Your Eyes Tight_. 


*About the Author*
John Verdon has held several executive positions with Manhattan advertising firms but, like his protagonist, recently relocated with his wife to rural upstate New York. _Think of a Number_ is his first novel.

63 of 85 reviews four-star or above

434 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £4.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 Days of Christmas Kindle sale


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 31: *4 Daily Deals today!*

*House of Evidence* by *Viktor Arnar Ingolfsson (Author)* and *Andrew Cauthery (Translator)* and *Björg Árnadóttir (Translator)*



On a cold January morning in 1973, inside a stately old house in Reykjavik, blood pools around Jacob Kieler Junior from a fatal gunshot wound to his chest. Detective Jóhann Pálsson, an expert in the emerging field of forensics, is called to the scene and soon discovers something more unsettling than the murder itself: the deceased's father, Jacob Kieler Senior, a railroad engineer, was shot to death in the same living room nearly thirty years earlier. The case was officially closed as a botched robbery.
Pálsson soon uncovers diaries that portray Kieler Senior as an ambitious man dedicated to bringing the railroad to Iceland no matter the cost. Sensing a deeper and darker mystery afoot, the detective and his colleagues piece together through the elder Kieler's diaries a family history rich with deceit&#8230; 

*About the Author and Translators*
Viktor Arnar Ingolfsson is the author of several books, including _Daybreak_, which was the basis for the 2008 Icelandic television series _Hunting Men_. _House of Evidence_, his third novel, was nominated for the Glass Key Award, given by the Crime Writers Association of Scandinavia, in 2001, and _The Flatey Enigma_ was nominated for the same prize in 2004.

Björg Árnadóttir is Icelandic but has lived most of her life in England; her husband Andrew Cauthery is English but fluent in Icelandic. They have worked together as translators for some years now, both English into Icelandic and Icelandic into English. Their experience includes a wide variety of subjects, including books on Icelandic nature, technical topics, and literature.

3 of 5 reviews four-star or above

399 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

******************************

*Burning Man* by *Alan Russell*



LAPD cop Michael Gideon and his police dog partner Sirius became reluctant celebrities after capturing a notorious serial killer in the midst of an inferno. For their heroism, they were chosen to head up the newly formed Special Cases Unit. Now the duo tackles out-of-the-ordinary cases, anything deemed unusual or bizarre even by Hollyweird standards. 
When a teenager is found crucified in a city park, Gideon and Sirius are handed the bizarre case. Confronting the gruesome tableau and having to work the case worsens Detective Gideon's PTSD, a condition he has tried to hide from others. Gideon's burns may have healed, but the fire haunts him still...in more ways than one.
Eerily prescient since that terrible night of the fire, Gideon has unusual insights into the crimes he investigates, a skill he and Sirius must learn to trust as much as they do each other if they are to solve-and survive-this case.

*About the Author*
Critical acclaim has greeted Alan Russell's novels from coast to coast. Publisher's Weekly calls him, "One of the best writers in the mystery field today. The New York Times says, "He has a gift for dialogue," while the Los Angeles Times calls him, "A crime fiction rara avis." Russell's ten novels have ranged from whodunits to comedic capers to suspense, and his works have been nominated for most of the major awards in crime fiction. His novels have garnered him a Critics' Choice Award, _The Lefty_ (awarded to the best humorous mystery of the year), and two San Diego Book Awards. A native and long-time resident of California, Alan Russell is a former college basketball player who these days barely can touch the rim. A proud father of three children, Russell is an avid gardener and cook, and fortunately is blessed with a spouse who doesn't mind weeding or washing dishes.

2 of 2 reviews four-stars or above

328 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

******************************

*Shame* by *Alan Russell*



Although it's been many years since the death of his father-an infamous serial killer known as Shame-Caleb Parker still struggles to free himself from his father's dark shadow. Caleb wishes only for a normal life without being branded a "killer's son," but his dreams are shattered when a new string of murders surfaces that are all too reminiscent of Shame's terrible killings. 
When the police label him the prime suspect, Caleb forges an unlikely partnership with true-crime author Elizabeth Line, a writer whose career began when she survived an encounter with Shame and who then went on to document his life-and death. As the body count begins to pile up, Elizabeth and Caleb come to the conclusion that one of them has been targeted by the killer, and a game of cat and mouse begins as they try to uncover the murderer's identity before becoming his next victims.
Brutal and unapologetic, _Shame_ draws you into the mind of a serial killer with no chance of escape until the last page is turned.

*About the Author*
Critical acclaim has greeted Alan Russell's novels from coast to coast. Publisher's Weekly calls him, "One of the best writers in the mystery field today. The New York Times says, "He has a gift for dialogue," while the Los Angeles Times calls him, "A crime fiction rara avis." Russell's ten novels have ranged from whodunits to comedic capers to suspense, and his works have been nominated for most of the major awards in crime fiction. His novels have garnered him a Critics' Choice Award, _The Lefty_ (awarded to the best humorous mystery of the year), and two San Diego Book Awards. A native and long-time resident of California, Alan Russell is a former college basketball player who these days barely can touch the rim. A proud father of three children, Russell is an avid gardener and cook, and fortunately is blessed with a spouse who doesn't mind weeding or washing dishes.

8 of 9 reviews four-star or above

345 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

******************************

*Hidden in Plain View (A Darryl Billups Mystery)* by *Blair S. Walker*



In the second installment of Blair S. Walker's Darryl Billups series, the intrepid reporter has left his blue-collar Baltimore roots for a new gig in New York. But life in the big city isn't all it's cracked up to be. Luckily for Darryl, the Baltimore Herald is only too happy to welcome its star reporter back home, as are Darryl's girlfriend Yolanda and her young son Jamal. Darryl is promoted to editor, but before long is itching to return to his former crime beat. He gets his chance when the nude bodies of African-American professionals begin turning up around town, their faces ominously marked with Confederate-flag decals. At a loss for suspects, homicide detective Phillip Gardner calls on his old friend Darryl for help unraveling the case. Darryl eagerly reconnects with Baltimore's seedy underbelly and is soon hot on the trail of a killer who will transform his notions about gender, race, and the workings of the criminal mind. To break this story, Darryl must learn to look at the world in a totally different way-or become the killer's most high-profile victim yet!

*About the Author*
The son of two Baltimore public school teachers, Blair S. Walker used to entertain himself in elementary school by writing short stories. The practice was frowned upon by instructors who wanted Walker to pay attention in class rather than secretly heed his muse. After serving in the Army as a Korean linguist, Walker attended the University of Maryland and worked as an intern reporter with the Baltimore Sun. Hired by the Orlando Sentinel after college, Walker was fired after six months by an editor who disparagingly noted that Walker's writing ability was marginal at best! A former financial writer with USA Today, Walker has been an editor with New York Newsday and the Washington Post, and a newsman with the Associated Press. The author of three novels featuring investigative reporter Darryl Billups, Walker holds a University of Maryland J.D. degree and currently lives in South Florida, where he's pursuing a lifelong dream of learning to fly helicopters.

8 of 14 reviews four-star or above

269 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 Days of Christmas Kindle sale


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 1: *3 more Daily Deals ....*

*The Chronicles of Downton Abbey (Official Series 3 TV tie-in)* by *Jessica Fellowes* and *Matthew Sturgis*



*This title has complex layouts and has been optimised for reading on devices with larger screens.*
The Great War has ended, but Downton Abbey is far from peaceful&#8230;
A changing world has brought new challenges and new guests. Inside the walls of the Great House there is more intrigue, rivalry and romance than ever.
The Chronicles of Downton Abbey take you deep into the lives of the Crawleys, their servants, lovers, friends and guests. So wander the crowded servants' quarters and peek into luxurious bed chambers. Go beneath the surface, and experience every aspect of their lives - from daily routines, dressing tables and treasure chests to their most secret hopes and fears.
This definitive book explores the lives of every important member of the Downton estate. Focusing on each character individually, it examines their motivations, their actions and the inspirations behind them. An evocative source of story and background, it will take you even deeper into the secret, beating heart of the house.

*About the Authors*
Jessica Fellowes is the No. 1 bestselling author of _The World of Downton Abbey_. Formerly the Deputy Editor of _Country Life_, she has also been a columnist for the _London Paper_ - her columns formed the basis of her book_ Mud & the City: Dos and Don'ts for Townies in the Country_. Jessica also writes for the _Daily Telegraph, Telegraph Weekend, The Lady_ and _Sunday Times Style_, and lives with her family in London.

Matthew Sturgis is a freelance writer and critic who has written art criticism for _Harpers & Queen_, travel pieces for the _Sunday Telegraph_ and football reports for the _Independent on Sunday_. He is the author of _Passionate Attitudes: the English Decadence of the 1890s_ and the highly-praised _Aubrey Beardsley_. He lives in London.

39 of 42 reviews four-star or above

320 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£2.99 til 23:59 today (down from £9.99)*

******************************

*Cheryl: My Story* by *Cheryl Cole*



For the first time Cheryl tells her full story, her way. Revealing the truth behind the headlines, this is the only official autobiography, giving the fans the true story they've been waiting for. Includes exclusive, personal photos.
The nation's sweetheart, Cheryl has achieved unrivalled success with Girls Aloud, as a solo artist, a judge on the X Factor, a fashion icon and as the face of L'Oreal. However, the path to fame is rarely easy and for Cheryl it has been a colourful journey.
From happy but humble beginnings growing up on a tough Newcastle estate, Cheryl saw firsthand the damage that drugs and alcohol can do. But this feisty Geordie never gave up on her dreams of being on stage.
With success came a level of fame no one could prepare for. As Cheryl's career went from strength to strength her personal heartache was played out in the national media. From her divorce to her battles with malaria, Cheryl's every move was captured by paparazzi. There was nowhere for Cheryl to hide. However, a true fighter, Cheryl emerged from every challenge stronger.
Now it's Cheryl's turn to set the record straight. In this heartfelt account, she opens up about all of the incredible ups and downs of her life. Told with searing honesty this is Cheryl as you've never seen her before.

*About the Author*
Cheryl has made the transition from girl group to solo star seem effortless. From the multiple successes of Girls Aloud who sold over a staggering 10 million records, Cheryl went on to record 2009's fastest-selling single and her first solo outing, Fight For This Love. Her first solo album went triple platinum and she received two BRIT nominations. Already on the road to mega-stardom, Cheryl was handpicked as an X Factor judge in 2008, becoming an instant hit with viewers. The final season of the X Factor became the most talked about show in Britain, regularly attracting audiences of 15 million. In addition to her music credentials, Cheryl is also a leading style icon, gracing the cover of British Vogue twice, as well as the covers of Harper's Bazaar and ELLE UK. In 2011 Cheryl announced the launch of her own charity, The Cheryl Cole Foundation with the Prince's Trust, which aims to work with disadvantaged young people in the North-East of England.

146 of 182 reviews four-stars or above

337 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£2.99 until 23:59 today (down from £9.99)*

******************************

*David Mitchell: Back Story* by *David Mitchell*



David Mitchell, who you may know for his inappropriate anger on every TV panel show except Never Mind the Buzzcocks, his look of permanent discomfort on C4 sex comedy Peep Show, his online commenter-baiting in The Observer or just for wearing a stick-on moustache in That Mitchell and Webb Look, has written a book about his life.
As well as giving a specific account of every single time he's scored some smack, this disgusting memoir also details:

• the singular, pitbull-infested charm of the FRP ('Flat Roofed Pub')

• the curious French habit of injecting everyone in the arse rather than the arm

• why, by the time he got to Cambridge, he really, really needed a drink

• the pain of being denied a childhood birthday party at McDonalds

• the satisfaction of writing jokes about suicide

• how doing quite a lot of walking around London helps with his sciatica

• trying to pretend he isn't a total **** at Robert Webb's wedding

• that he has fallen in love at LOT, but rarely done anything about it

• why it would be worse to bump into Michael Palin than Hitler on holiday

• that he's not David Mitchell the novelist. Despite what David Miliband might think

*About the Author*
David Mitchell is a comedian, actor and writer. He stars in Peep Show, writes for the _Observer_, co-hosts _10 O'Clock Live_, has appeared in every TV or radio panel show except _Never Mind the Buzzcocks, Quote Unquote_ and _A League Of Their Own_ and has been in two films neither of which made a profit. He is married, childless and the polysyllabic member of the double-act 'Mitchell and Webb'. Soon he will do more.

31 of 41 reviews four-star or above

353 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£2.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 Days of Christmas Kindle sale


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 2: *10 books by Kurt Vonnegut*


[size=14pt]#1Welcome to the Monkey House (Kurt Vonnegut series), by Kurt VonnegutThis short-story collection Welcome to the Monkey House (196 incorporates almost completely Vonnegut's 1961 "Canary in a Cathouse," which appeared within a few months of Slaughterhouse-Five and capi...[size=14pt]#2Galapagos (Kurt Vonnegut Series), by Kurt VonnegutVonnegut was in his early sixties and his career, still successful, drawing toward a kind of bitter summation when Galapagos (1985) was published. His early work with its unequivocal statement of absu...[size=14pt]#3Bagombo Snuff Box: Uncollected Short Fiction (Kurt Vonnegut Series), by Kurt VonnegutHere, Kurt Vonnegut's final short story collection--Bagombo Snuff Box (1999)--we have combined early and rather more obscure stories which had not appeared earlier. Drawn largely from the 1950s and th...[size=14pt]#4Hocus Pocus (Kurt Vonnegut Series), by Kurt VonnegutEugene Debs Hartke (named after the famous early 20th century Socialist working class leader) describes an odyssey from college professor to prison inmate to prison warden back again to prisoner in an...[size=14pt]#5Timequake (Kurt Vonnegut series), by Kurt VonnegutTimequake (1997) exists in two conjoined versions ("Timequake One"/"Timequake Two") and in meta-fictional mode is a novel about a novel, composed in short, arbitrary chapters and using its large cast ...[size=14pt]#6Palm Sunday (Kurt Vonnegut Series), by Kurt VonnegutVonnegut was a memorable novelist, but this work is, though memorable, entirely something else: Vonnegut has assembled some powerful and disturbing confessional essays which take the curtain between w...[size=14pt]#7Slapstick (Kurt Vonnegut series), by Kurt VonnegutPerhaps the most autobiographical (and deliberately least disciplined) of Vonnegut's novels, Slapstick (1976) is in the form of a broken family odyssey and is surely a demonstration of its eponymous t...[size=14pt]#8Jailbird (Kurt Vonnegut Series), by Kurt VonnegutWalter Starbuck, a career humanist and eventual low-level aide in the Nixon White House, is implicated in Watergate and jailed, after which he (like Howard Campbell in Mother Night) works on his memoi...[size=14pt]#9Bluebeard: A Novel (Kurt Vonnegut Series), by Kurt VonnegutBluebeard, published in 1987, is Vonnegut's meditation on art, artists, surrealism, and disaster. Meet Rabo Karabekian, a moderately successful surrealist painter, who we meet late in life and see str...[size=14pt]#10Deadeye Dick (Kurt Vonnegut Series), by Kurt VonnegutRudy Waltz (aka â€œDeadeye Dickâ€) is the lead in this latter day Vonnegut novel. Waltz, our protagonist, moves through the book trying to make sense of a life that is rife with disaster; there is a ...

*About The Author*
Kurt Vonnegut (1922-2007) is one of the most beloved American writers of the twentieth century. Vonnegut's audience increased steadily since his first five pieces in the 1950s and grew from there. His 1968 novel _Slaughterhouse-Five_ has become a canonic war novel with Joseph Heller's _Catch-22_ to form the truest and darkest of what came from World War II.
Vonnegut began his career as a science fiction writer, and his early novels--_Player Piano_ and _The Sirens of Titan_--were categorized as such even as they appealed to an audience far beyond the reach of the category. In the 1960s, Vonnegut became closely associated with the Baby Boomer generation, a writer on that side, so to speak.
Now that Vonnegut's work has been studied as a large body of work, it has been more deeply understood and unified. There is a consistency to his satirical insight, humor and anger which makes his work so synergistic. It seems clear that the more of Vonnegut's work you read, the more it resonates and the more you wish to read. Scholars believe that Vonnegut's reputation (like Mark Twain's) will grow steadily through the decades as his work continues to increase in relevance and new connections are formed, new insights made.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*All £0.99 each till 23:59 today (down from at least £3.1*

Also featured:-
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 Days of Christmas Kindle sale


----------



## James Everington

Ace - I'm sure I can't be the only one who had a big Vonnegut-splurge yesterday...


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 3: *3 more Daily Deals ....*

*A Whole New You: Six Steps to Ignite Change for Your Best Life* by *Brett Blumenthal*



From the author of the best-selling book _52 Small Changes_ comes a smart, practical approach to reinventing any aspect of your life that's not working for you. Whether you want to start eating healthy, switch careers, or improve a relationship, Brett Blumenthal's _A Whole New You_ will inspire you to take control of your life and live your very best. 
Drawing on her own experience with personal reinvention, her professional work as a change management consultant, and her studies in the fields of psychology and human behavior, Blumenthal breaks down how to successfully reinvent your life in six steps. Each stage is comprehensively explained, with action items, tools, and resources to enable you to follow through and effect change in your life. _In A Whole New You_, Blumenthal will lead you through:
• The three times in your life when you're most ready for change, including during life transitions and after trauma
• The symptoms--rational, emotional and physical--that indicate you need change
• How to stay motivated by making an investment in your success
• Finding ways to capitalize on your strengths, making change easier 
_A Whole New You_ is for anyone who wants to make a change but is not sure where to begin, or for those who've tried to make a life improvement in the past but have failed. With the right tools and knowledge, you'll be able to reach your goals and live not just a good life or a better life--but your best life.

*About the Author*
Brett Blumenthal is author of _52 Small Changes: One Year to a Happier, Healthier You_ and _Get Real and STOP Dieting!_ She has over 20 years of experience in wellness, and almost 10 years in management consulting, advising Fortune 100 companies on managing change within their organizations. Brett received her MBA, as well as her bachelor's degree from Cornell University. She is certified by the Wellness Council of America and the Aerobics and Fitness Association of America.

4 of 7 reviews four-star or above

254 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

******************************

*The Reality Slap* by *Russ Harris*



Sometimes it can feel like there's a gap between what we plan or hope for in our lives and the reality we're faced with - a so-called 'reality gap'. Sometimes it's a startling reality gap caused by the death of a loved one, for example, or a serious illness, a freak accident, divorce or the loss of a job. Sometimes it's a little gentler: envy, loneliness, resentment, failure, disappointment or rejection. But whatever form your 'reality gap' may take, one thing's for sure: it can cause us great distress. Based on the scientifically proven mindfulness-based approach called 'Acceptance and Commitment Therapy' (ACT), this self-help book will teach you how to cope effectively when life hurts and you will learn not only how to survive life's unexpected curve balls, but also how to thrive, despite them.

*About the Author*
Dr Russ Harris is one of Australia's foremost practitioners and trainers of Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT), a mindfulness-based psychological therapy that aims to help you to reduce stress, overcome fear and find fulfilment. He is one of the world's leading authorities in ACT, and regularly travels internationally to train a wide variety of professionals in the approach. He is the author of _The Happiness Trap_, an international bestseller which has been translated into 22 languages, and _The Confidence Gap_.

6 of 6 reviews five-stars

256 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £6.71)*

******************************

*The First 20 Minutes: The Surprising Science That Reveals How We Can Exercise Better, Train Smarter, Live Longer* by *Gretchen Reynolds*



With the latest findings about the mental and physical benefits of exercise, personal stories from scientists and laypeople alike, as well as researched-based prescriptions for readers, Gretchen Reynolds shows what kind of exercise - and how much - is necessary to stay healthy, get fit, and attain a smaller jeans size. Inspired by Reynolds' wildly popular fitness and exercise column for The New York Times, her book explains how exercise affects the body in distinct ways and provides the tools readers need to achieve their fitness goals, whether that's a faster 5K or staying trim. It also includes the revelation that male genitals shrink with age, if a man is mostly sedentary - but not if he regularly exercises&#8230;

*About the Author*
Gretchen Reynolds writes for the popular 'Phys ED' column in _The New York Times_. She also writes for _The New York Times Magazine, O: The Oprah Magazine, Men's Journal, Outside, Parade, Popular Science_ and others.

No reviews

309 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £5.49)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 Days of Christmas Kindle sale


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 4: *Letters from My Sister* by *Alice Peterson*



Bells is always writing to her sister Katie, but Katie never replies. Preoccupied with her glamorous career in fashion, her busy life and her boyfriend Sam, she just doesn't have the time. 
Then Bells announces that she's coming to stay. She's not a secret exactly, but . . . Sam doesn't know she exists. 
For Bells doesn't fit into Katie's perfect world.
But when Bells does arrive, everything changes for Katie. Perhaps her perfect life isn't so perfect after all?
Letters From My Sister, originally published as _Look the World in the Eye_, is a wonderfully funny and moving novel from the bestselling author Alice Peterson. 

*About the Author*
Alice says: "I write with humour and compassion about people who are different. In BY MY SIDE, my latest novel, published as an eBook November 2012, the protagonist, Cass, has a spinal cord injury. In LETTERS FROM MY SISTER, one of my characters, BELLS, is born with a cleft lip and palate. In YOU, ME AND HIM, a son has ADHD (Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder). I love writing about love and romance and my books are always uplifting and have the feel good factor but I also like to take the reader to a darker place and cover themes of pain, loss, disability and overcoming adversity. I think this is partly due to my own life experience of living with Rheumatoid Arthritis, which I wrote about in my memoir, A WILL TO WIN, now republished as ANOTHER ALICE.
I have written three novels for Quercus. MONDAY TO FRIDAY MAN is set in the dog walking world of Ravenscourt Park, and Gilly Brown's adventures knocked 50 SHADES OF GREY off the Kindle No. 1 spot for 6 weeks - a real highlight in my career! TEN YEARS ON followed, a funny and heartwarming novel about two characters who lose touch, but meet in unexpected circumstances ten years on.
Finally, BY MY SIDE is a love story about Cass turning her life around after a devastating spinal cord injury. Ticket, a golden Labrador assistant dog, is a character who I hope will stay with you for a long time. By My Side is deeply romantic too. I am almost in love with Charlie Bell myself!"

1 four-star review

254 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £4.19)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 Days of Christmas Kindle sale


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 5: *2 books by Oliver Pötzsch* (translated by *Lee Chadeayne*)

*The Hangman's Daughter*



Germany, 1660: When a dying boy is pulled from the river with a mark crudely tattooed on his shoulder, hangman Jakob Kuisl is called upon to investigate whether witchcraft is at play in his small Bavarian town. Whispers and dark memories of witch trials and the women burned at the stake just seventy years earlier still haunt the streets of Schongau. When more children disappear and an orphan boy is found dead--marked by the same tattoo--the mounting hysteria threatens to erupt into chaos.
Before the unrest forces him to torture and execute the very woman who aided in the birth of his children, Jakob must unravel the truth. With the help of his clever daughter, Magdelena, and Simon, the university-educated son of the town's physician, Jakob discovers that a devil is indeed loose in Schongau. But it may be too late to prevent bloodshed.

*The Dark Monk: A Hangman's Daughter Tale*



1648: Winter has settled thick over a sleepy village in the Bavarian Alps, ensuring every farmer and servant is indoors the night a parish priest discovers he's been poisoned. As numbness creeps up his body, he summons the last of his strength to scratch a cryptic sign in the frost.
Following a trail of riddles, hangman Jakob Kuisl, his headstrong daughter Magdalena and the town physician's son team up with the priest's aristocratic sister to investigate. What they uncover will lead them back to the Crusades, unlocking a troubled history of internal church politics and sending them on a chase for a treasure of the Knights Templar.
But they're not the only ones after the legendary fortune. A team of dangerous and mysterious monks is always close behind, tracking their every move, speaking Latin in the shadows, giving off a strange, intoxicating scent. And to throw the hangman off their trail, they have ensured he is tasked with capturing a band of thieves roving the countryside attacking solitary travelers and spreading panic.


*About the Author/Translator*
Oliver Pötzsch, born in 1970, has worked for years as a scriptwriter for Bavarian television. He is a descendant of one of Bavaria's leading dynasties of executioners. Pötzsch lives in Munich with his family.

Lee Chadeayne is a former classical musician and college professor. He was one of the charter members of the American Literary Translators Association and is editor-in-chief of ALTA News.

47 of 62 and 36 of 43 reviews four-star or above respectively

450/514 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes/Yes
X-Ray: Yes/No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No/No

*£0.99 each till 23:59 today (down from £3.99)*

*Book 3 in the series, The Beggar King, is released on January 8, 2013, and is available to pre-order for only £1.99.*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 Days of Christmas Kindle sale


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 6: *3 books from the Soul Screamer series* by *Rachel Vincent*


[size=14pt]#1My Soul to Take (Soul Screamers - Book 1), by Rachel VincentSomething is wrong with Kaylee Cavanaugh&#8230; She can sense when someone near her is about to die. And when that happens, a force beyond her control compels her to scream bloody murder. Literally. Kaylee just wants to enjoy having caught the attention of the hottest boy in school. But a normal date is hard to come by when Nash seems to know more about the dark forces behind Kaylee's power than she does. And when classmates start dropping dead for no apparent reason, and only Kaylee knows who'll be next, she realises that finding a boyfriend is the least of her worries! [size=14pt]#2My Soul to Save (Soul Screamers - Book 2), by Rachel VincentWhen Kaylee Cavanaugh screams, someone dies. So when teen pop star Eden croaks onstage and Kaylee doesn't wail, she knows something is dead wrong. She can't cry for someone who has no soul. The last thing Kaylee needs right now is to be skipping school, breaking her dad's ironclad curfew and putting her too-hot-to-be-real boyfriend's loyalty to the test. But starry-eyed teens are trading their souls: a flickering lifetime of fame and fortune in exchange for eternity in the Netherworld-a consequence they can't possibly understand. Kaylee can't let that happen, even if trying to save their souls means putting her own at risk.[size=14pt]#3My Soul to Keep (Soul Screamers - Book 3), by Rachel VincentKaylee has one addiction - her boyfriend Nash. Like Kaylee, Nash is a banshee. So he understands her like no one else. Nothing - supernatural or otherwise - can come between them. That is, until something does. Demon breath - a potent paranormal drug with the power to kill. Somehow the super-addictive substance has made its way to the human world. Kaylee and Nash need to cut off the source and protect their human friends - one of whom is already hooked. But Kaylee's plans are soon derailed when she uncovers another secret demon breath addict in their midst. Nash. Now she's ready to kick some serious Netherworld butt - but is it too late to save the boy who's stolen her heart?

*About The Author*
Rachel Vincent's urban fantasy novels have been causing a buzz in the US, with her fresh, hip and compelling style. Rachel also runs an active blog at urbanfantasy.blogspot.com.

Average Review: 4.4 out of 5 stars
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*All £0.99 each till 23:59 today (down from at least £2.99)*

Also featured:-
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 Days of Christmas Kindle sale


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 7: *M: MI5's First Spymaster* by *Andrew Cook*



This is the amazing true story of the real 'M', William Melville, MI5's founding father and the inspiration for Ian Flemings's character in "James Bond". Melville was one of the most influential counter-espionage figures of the twentieth century. From a tiny outfit based in Victoria Street, London, the counter-intelligence organisation that Melville lobbied the Government to create is today a household name and one of the world's leading intelligence agencies. He was perfect for the job, a velvet-gloved hardman who had run Scotland Yard's Special Branch and whose career had already taken in some of London's great crime dramas including the Jack the Ripper Investigation, countering Irish Republican terrorism, assassination attempts on Queen Victoria and anarchist bomb plots. Now, with the help of recently declassified records, family material and documents that have still not officially seen the light of day, the story of his Secret Service career - including the breaking of German spy rings prior to the outbreak of World War I - can finally be told.

*About the Author*
Andrew Cook worked for many years as a foreign affairs and defence specialist and the contacts he made enabled him to navigate and gain access to classified intelligence services archives. He is only the fifth historian to be given special permission under the 1992 'Waldegrave Initiative' by the Cabinet Office to examine closed MI6 documents that will never be released. He is author of critically acclaimed _Ace of Spies: The True Story of Sidney Reilly_ ('Both a compelling narrative and a myth-shattering tour de force' Simon Sebag Montefiore; 'The absolute last word on the subject' Nigel West), _To Kill Rasputin_ and _Prince Eddy_, all published by Tempus. He is a regular contributor on espionage history to _The Guardian, The Times_ and _History Today_. He lives in Bedfordshire.

1 four-star review

336 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 til 23:59 today (down from £7.21)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
and
The 12 Days of Christmas Kindle sale


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 8: *How to Destroy the Universe: And 34 Other Really Interesting Uses of Physics* by *Paul Parsons*



How do you generate a force field? Could you survive falling into a black hole? How do you turn lead into gold? If you thought physics was all about measuring the temperature of ice in a bucket or trying to fathom what E=mc squared means, think again. In a series of intriguing, entertaining and often extraordinary scenarios _How to Destroy the Universe_ brings to life 35 key physics ideas in a way that anyone can understand. Read this book and you'll find out how to save the planet from energy shortages by mining the vacuum of empty space, engineer the Earth's climate to reverse the effects of global warming and fend off killer asteroids. You'll learn essential survival skills such as how to live through a lightning strike, how to tough it out during an earthquake and how to fall into a black hole without being turned into spaghetti. And you'll also discover how to turn lead into gold, how to travel to the centre of the Earth, how to crack supposedly unbreakable codes and how to use physics to predict the stock market. So if you want to get to grips with the science behind relativity, antigravity and parallel universes, or if you are really more interested in learning how to teleport, travel through time or achieve immortality, this is the perfect introduction to the astonishing world of modern physics. 

*About the Author*
Dr Paul Parsons is a regular contributor to _Nature, New Scientist_ and the _Daily Telegraph_. He was formerly editor of the BBC's award-winning science and technology magazine _Focus_. _The Science of Doctor Who_ (Icon Books), was longlisted for the Royal Society Prize for Science Books. His last book was _Science 1001_, published by Quercus.

No reviews

224 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K. that looks very interesting -- not that I _want_ to destroy the universe or anything  -- found it in the US store, How to Destroy the Universe: And 34 Other Really Interesting Uses of Physics. $10.19 is an o.k. price for non-fiction -- I've definitely wishlisted it -- maybe it'll become a daily deal here too some day.


----------



## Linjeakel

Yes, I thought it looked good too (and the way today is going, destroying the universe seems like a cool idea. )

There've been a lot of good deals over the holiday period though so I've been one-clicking away but I don't like to have too many unread books - I prefer to wishlist them and you can't do that with these temoprary offers. Damned if I do and damned if I don't ....


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 9: *The Rest Is Silence* by *Carla Guelfenbein*



As the adults sit down to gossip over a long wedding lunch and the rest of the children rush off to play, a young boy slips out of sight beneath the table. Tommy is twelve years old but his weak heart prevents him from joining his cousins' games, so he sets his MP3 player to record the voices chattering above him. But then the conversation turns to his mother's death and he overhears something he was never meant to know: that she didn't die of an illness, but took her own life. Confused and hurt, Tommy keeps what he has learned to himself and begins his own secret investigation into what really happened. At the same time, his father and stepmother have problems of their own to contend with. Juan is racked by private grief and guilt after the death of one of his patients, and Alma, his second wife, senses an increasing distance in their marriage and gradually finds herself drawn back towards an old flame. As all three withdraw into their own worlds, leaving more and more unsaid between them, their family story moves inexorably, affectingly towards its devastating conclusion.

*About the Author*
Carla Guelfenbein was born in Santiago, Chile, and lived in England for 11 years, where she took degrees at the University of Essex and Central St Martin's. Returning to Chile, she worked as Fashion Director for the magazine _Elle_, until she decided to become a full-time novelist and screenwriter. After a very successful first novel, _Alma's Dreams_, her second novel, _The Woman Of My Life_, was at the top of the best-seller for several weeks in Chile and translated in 12 languages. This is her third novel, but her first to be in English.

1 four-star review

276 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £12.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 10: *Island of Wings* by *Karin Altenberg*



July, 1830. On the ten-hour sailing west from the Hebrides to the islands of St Kilda, everything lies ahead for Lizzie and Neil MacKenzie. Neil is to become the minister to the small community of islanders and Lizzie, his new wife, is pregnant with their first child. Neil's journey is evangelical: a testing and strengthening of his own faith against the old pagan ways of the St Kildans, but it is also a passage to atonement. For Lizzie - bright, beautiful and devoted - this is an adventure, a voyage into the unknown. As the two adjust to life on an exposed archipelago on the edge of civilization, where the natives live in squalor and babies perish mysteriously in their first week, their marriage - and their sanity - is threatened. Is Lizzie a wilful temptress drawing him away from his faith? Is Neil's zealous Christianity unhinging into madness? And who, or what, is haunting the moors and cliff-tops? Exquisitely written and profoundly moving, Island of Wings is more than just an account of a marriage in peril - it is also a richly imagined novel about two people struggling to keep their love, and their family, alive in a place of terrible hardship and tumultuous beauty.

*About the Author*
Born and brought up in southern Sweden, Karin Altenberg moved to Britain to study in 1996. She holds a PhD in Archaeology from the University of Reading. Her thesis was published in 2001 and won the Nordenstedska Foundation Award. She is currently senior advisor to the Swedish National Heritage Board and is a Fellow of the Linnean Society of London. _Island of Wings_ is her first novel and she is currently working on her second.

14 reviews - 4.1 average

321 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 11: *The Woodcutter* by *Kate Danley*



Deep within the Wood, a young woman lies dead. Not a mark on her body. No trace of her murderer. Only her chipped glass slippers hint at her identity.
The Woodcutter, keeper of the peace between the Twelve Kingdoms of Man and the Realm of the Faerie, must find the maiden's killer before others share her fate. Guided by the wind and aided by three charmed axes won from the River God, the Woodcutter begins his hunt, searching for clues in the whispering dominions of the enchanted unknown.
But quickly he finds that one murdered maiden is not the only nefarious mystery afoot: one of Odin's hellhounds has escaped, a sinister mansion appears where it shouldn't, a pixie dust drug trade runs rampant, and more young girls go missing. Looming in the shadows is the malevolent, power-hungry queen, and she will stop at nothing to destroy the Twelve Kingdoms and annihilate the Royal Fae&#8230;unless the Woodcutter can outmaneuver her and save the gentle souls of the Wood.
Blending magic, heart-pounding suspense, and a dash of folklore, _The Woodcutter_ is an extraordinary retelling of the realm of fairy tales.


*About the Author*
Kate Danley, an award-winning actress, playwright, and author, is a member of the Acme Comedy Improv and sketch troupes in Los Angeles. Her plays have been produced in New York, Los Angeles, and the Washington, DC/Baltimore area. Danley's screenplay _Fairy Blood_ won first place in the Breckenridge Festival of Film screenwriting competition in the action/adventure category. Her debut novel, _The Woodcutter_, was honored with the Garcia Award for the best fiction book of the year, was the first place fantasy book in the Reader Views Literary Awards, and the winner of the sci-fi/fantasy category of the Next Generation Indie Book Awards. Kate currently lives in Burbank, California, and works by day as office manager for education and exhibits at the Natural History Museum of Los Angeles.

25 reviews - 4.0 stars average

346 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 12: *Glass Tiger* by *Joe Gores*



It's election night in the US. Gustave Walberg becomes leader of the free world and legendary Vietnam sniper Halden Corwin murders his daughter and son-in-law before disappearing into the night. Driven by events that took place over forty years ago, he now has the President's head in his sights. Escaping his old life as a CIA sniper in Colombia, Brendan Thorne has become a guard at a safari camp in Kenya's Tsavo Game Park. But FBI agent Terrill Hatfield has other ideas - he arranges for Thorne to be deported back to the US, to protect the President. He is the only man who can stop Corwin and save the nation's leader. As Thorne comes steadily closer to his quarry, he discovers he can trust no one, except perhaps the mysterious Janet Kestrel. Caught in a web of lies and ambitions, Thorne realizes it is no longer the President's life he needs to save, but his own&#8230;

*About the Author*
Joe Gores worked for 12 years as a private eye based in San Francisco before discovering that crime is the only fiction genre that lets you write anything you want while demanding you tell a story people want to read. Since this epiphany he has won three Edgar Allen Poe Awards.

2 reviews - 5.0 stars average

304 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £12.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Darn: that one's not even available on Kindle in the US. . . .paper only.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Darn: that one's not even available on Kindle in the US. . . .paper only.


That's a shame - I've been frustrated a couple of times like that by books I've seen on the US KDD thread. 

I've one-clicked this one - I really must stop - I've been clicking away over the holiday with all the bargains on offer - I'm afraid to look at my GC balance!


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 13: *Bleak Expectations* by *Mark Evans*



A fantastically funny and inventive novel from the hit Radio 4 comedy series.
You think you know the entire story of _Bleak Expectations_ but look! Now it's also a big, fat, juicy book. Like the radio series, but with added jokes, extra bits of story, additional dimensions to characters and masses more paper. Unless you're reading it as an e-book in which case... masses more digital information bits.
_Bleak Expectations_ recounts the remarkable adventures of young Pip Bin as he tries to repair his destroyed family and distinctly damaged life, aided by his best friend Harry Biscuit and definitely not aided by his cruel and ironically named guardian Mr Gently Benevolent and his accomplices, the fearsome Hardthrasher siblings.
Weep! As Pip is sent to Britain's nastiest boarding school, St Bastard's.
Gasp! As the true extent of his despicable guardian's plan becomes clear.
Worry! As our hero is committed to the Workhouse, where he meets the hideous poverty-punishments of the treadmill, the grindstone and the painwheel.
Sigh! As Pip finds love with London's most eligible frail beauty, Miss Flora Dies-Early.
Find a tenterhook and sit on it!
Grim circumstances, mistaken identities, unlikely inheritances, nightmarish court cases, ridiculous names, convenient coincidences to resolve plot problems, over-sentimental death scenes and lots and lots of adjectives: _Bleak Expectations_ is the novel Charles Dickens might have written after drinking far too much gin.


*About the Author*
Mark Evans has written really quite often for television and radio, including five series of Radio 4's _Bleak Expectations_, BBC2's _The Bleak Old Shop Of Stuff_ and _That Mitchell and Webb Look_. He is also the author of this book, the one you're holding or looking at now. He lives in North London with one wife, no dog and enough children, thank you, and can be bribed quite easily to do most things involving words.

7 reviews - 3.7 stars average

400 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 23:59 today (down from £14.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 14: *The Extinction Club* by *Jeffrey Moore*



Nile Nightingale, a troubled man in search of refuge, arrives in the Laurentian mountains of Quebec: a remote land home to rare wildlife and a violent hunting community. He soon finds haven, in the form of a run-down country church for sale. Until, that is, he stumbles upon something in its snow-covered graveyard. A bloody sack, tied with Christmas ribbon. Inside, slashed and beaten, is fourteen-year-old Céleste Jonquères, whose recent testimony has put the hunters' leader, a man who's killed more animals than a hundred winters, behind bars.
What follows is a darkly comic tale, in which the very urban Nile and the country-smart Céleste teach each other about life and death, love and loss. Inspired by true events, _The Extinction Club_ is a powerful portrayal of wildlife plunder and those who dare to oppose it.

*About the Author*
Jeffrey Moore lives in the Laurentian Mountains outside Montreal. As well as being one of the most highly acclaimed Canadian novelists today, he translates plays and film scripts and other literary texts from French to English.

5 reviews - 4.6 stars average

352 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 15: *Moon Underfoot (A Jake Crosby Thriller)* by *Bobby Cole*



Eighteen months ago, stockbroker Jake Crosby and his daughter Katy narrowly survived a living nightmare at a remote Alabama hunting camp. To save Katy, Jake killed two men-men who were friends and business associates of notorious outlaw and drug-runner Ethan "Moon Pie" Daniels. That night, Moon Pie made a blood promise of revenge. And in Moon Pie's dark world of violence, such promises are always kept.
Jake Crosby doesn't regret what he did that night; he knows it was kill or be killed. But he can't shake the feeling that the horror isn't over, that Katy and his wife, Morgan, aren't yet safe-and that retribution is coming. All he knows for sure is that he will do anything-everything-to protect his family. That's a vow the dangerous Moon Pie will put to the ultimate test on a cold, moonless night deep in the heart of a river swamp.
This riveting follow-up to Bobby Cole's heart-stopping thriller _The Dummy Line_ deftly explores the perils of revenge&#8230;and the profound power of a husband and father's love.

*About the Author*
Bobby Cole is a native of Montgomery, Alabama, and president of Mossy Oak® Biologic®. Additionally, he is an avid wildlife manager, hunter, and active supporter of the Catch-A-Dream™ Foundation. He lives with his wife and daughter in West Point, Mississippi. Bobby is also the author of the novel _The Dummy Line_.

3 reviews - 4.7 stars average

434 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £3.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 16: *God On Every Wind* by *Farhad Sorabjee*



Philomena is a born rebel, disillusioned with her middle-class comfort and the expectations of her parents. Nestor is an impoverished African exile with the heart of a poet. When the two meet by chance on the streets of 1960s Bombay, their attraction will change their lives forever. Spanning two continents and following a story of love, loss and politics set against a backdrop of turbulent societies, times and allegiances, _God on Every Wind_ is a powerful debut novel exploring the possibilities and limitations of individual and political revolution. Will appeal to readers with special interests in the best of contemporary world literature, with strong crossover potential for readers who have enjoyed the work of recent success stories from the sub-continent, such as Mohsin Hamid's _Moth Smoke_.

*About the Author*
Farhad Sorabjee is based in Mumbai, India. He is a playwright with a rising profile in the UK. Productions of his work have been read at the Royal Court and Soho Theatres. His latest play _Hard Places_ will be produced in the UK in 2012. .

2 reviews - 4.5 stars average

250 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Impossibly late with this one today - sorry folks. 

Jan 17: *To Set Prometheus Free: Essays on Religion, Reason and Humanity (Oberon Masters Series)* by *A.C. Grayling*



In 2007 Anthony Grayling wrote _Against All Gods_, a collection of polemical essays attacking religion. Now in _To Set Prometheus Free_ he develops those themes more comprehensively, unpicking the claims and arguments of religious apologists, summarising the views of his fellow secularist (Bertrand Russell in particular detailing the controversy over 'Intelligent Design' and outlining his personal, naturalistic world-view.
He robustly calls for humanity to choose deliverance from religion because, as he puts it, 'large portions of mankind remain in some degree in thrall to myths dating from an ignorant and illiterate past.' 

*About the Author*
A.C. Grayling is Professor of Philosophy at Birkbeck College, University of London. He is also a writer and broadcaster and the author of many books on philosophy.

4 reviews - 3.2 stars average

112 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £9.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 18: *USS Alcatraz (Locust Trilogy)* by *Philip Roboinson*



Kraken Corporation is too big to fail&#8230;or control. Spreading its tentacles into every profit centre around the globe-oil, gold, diamonds-it takes what it wants and leaves behind a path of death and destruction.
When Emma Baine, heir to Kraken, publicly announces her intention to end the corporation's history of profiteering, murder, and monopoly, a bomb explodes on the rostrum, killing her instantly. To her brother Carson, it's the perfect punch line to Emma's childish statement. He took out his sister, and now he's going to take over the firm.
Using Kraken's "private security force," a mercenary army that rolls over every obstacle to profitability, and the USS Alcatraz, an old Russian nuclear sub retrofitted into a gargantuan underwater prison, Carson imprisons everyone he perceives as an enemy-while the highest figures in government turn a blind eye.
But there's one obstacle Carson can't grind under his heel: an ex-Marine named Vaughan. As Emma's former lover and bodyguard, Vaughn is tough, smart&#8230;and very angry.

*About the Author*
Philip Robinson is a journalist who writes primarily for the _Mail on Sunday_ and the _Daily Mail_. His career has brought him in contact with gangsters, pirates, special forces operators, despotic generals, corrupt cops, professional gamblers, fixers, Lear jet repo men, and multimillionaire hedge fund brats. His first novel, _Charlie Big Potatoes_, was published in 2003. He lives with his wife and three sons in North London.

10 reviews - 3.2 stars average

420 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 19: *Diamond Star Halo* by *Tiffany Murray*



Growing up in a rural recording studio, Halo Llewellyn is rarely star-struck, but when one of the visiting singers gives birth to Fred, she knows right away that he's special. As the golden child grows into the gilded man, she remains dazzled by his ambition and his talent. Up on stage, being screamed at by hundreds of teenage girls, Fred will always turn his spotlight on Halo in the crowd. But that's the problem with falling in love with your charismatic almost-brother - it can never be a secret. In the end, the whole world has to know.

*About the Author*
Tiffany Murray is the author of one previous novel, _Happy Accidents_, which was short-listed for the Bollinger/Wodehouse Prize. _The Guardian_ said 'she's written a winner', _The Daily Mail_ called it, 'witty, romantic and irreverent', while _The Independent_ declared 'she is a writer of singular felicity'. Tiffany studied at UEA, and teaches Creative Writing in Wales. She lives in the Welsh Marches.

11 reviews - 4.6 stars average

388 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 20: *Storm & Conquest: The Battle For The Indian Ocean, 1808-10* by *Stephen Taylor*



The Indian Ocean, 1809. At stake: Britain's commercial lifeline to India and naval supremacy. In one fatal season, the natural order of maritime power since Trafalgar was destroyed. _Storm & Conquest_ brings together the terrifying ordeal of men, women and children caught at sea in hurricanes, and those who survived to drive the French from the Eastern seas. All shared a need to prove themselves - to make a career, or a fortune, or a marriage - in places which could be at once magnificent and terrifying.

*About the Author*
Stephen Taylor grew up in South Africa, and now works for _The Times_. He is the author of several celebrated books on Africa, most recently _The Caliban Shore_, which was described by Paul Theroux as 'a wonderful book, hugely satisfying on many levels' and by Jan Morris as 'masterly ... A great adventure story.'

4 reviews - 5.0 stars average

380 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £9.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 21: *Bride Flight* by *Marieke Van Der Pol* (Author) and *Colleen Higgins* (Translator)



It is 1953, and the last great transcontinental air race from London to Christchurch is about to begin, but even before the KLM plane has left the runway, it has already become famous as the 'bride flight'. Of its sixty emigrating passengers, many are brides-to-be flying out to join their fiancés on the other side of the world. Among them are Ada, Marjorie and Esther, each of them with their own reasons for wanting to leave behind the hardships of post-war life at home, and their own pasts. During the trip they meet Frank, a charismatic bachelor, who will come to have a dramatic influence on their lives, and who exerts a continued hold over each of the women as they follow their very different paths in New Zealand. It is only when they meet again, years later, at Frank's funeral, that the three women - now 'brides in black' - get to hear each other's stories for the first time and realize just how closely their lives have been bound together by what happened on the bride flight.

*About The Author*
Marieke Van Der Pol is the author of the prize-winning script for the international hit film _The Twin Girls_. This, her debut novel, has also been made into a film in the Netherlands.

3 reviews - 5.0 stars average

448 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £9.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 22: *The Lying Year* by *Andrei Gelasimov* (Author) and *Marian Schwartz* (Translator)



Could have been the blown business deal with the Italians. Could have been the unauthorized office party, which ended with the cops-and then an arrest. No matter what finally got him fired, Mikhail never expected to find himself at Red Star Industries' office again.
So down-and-out Mikhail is surprised to be called in by old boss Pavel Petrovich, who offers Mikhail easy money and the Land Rover of his dreams to teach his son, Sergei, how to "be a man"-and to spy on him.
Of course, Sergei's not the Internet-obsessed recluse his father believes. He's hiding a relationship with the beautiful Marina, who Mikhail himself can't help but fall for as well. To keep it all together, Mikhail finds himself lying to Petrovich about his son's activities, lying to Marina about Sergei's intentions, and lying to Sergei about his love for Marina. So when Sergei's father invites them all to Italy, the web of lies holding their world together begins to fall apart, and about the time Mikhail finds himself held hostage at gunpoint, he realizes he's gotten in way over his head&#8230; 

*About The Author*
Andrei Gelasimov was born in Irkutsk in 1965 and studied foreign languages at Yakutsk State University and directing at the Moscow Theater Institute. His first novel, _Thirst_, garnered the Apollon-Grigoriev Award and was nominated for the Belkin Prize; upon publication in English _The Telegraph_ hailed it as "a haven of both comedy and horror." Two further novels are forthcoming in English: _Gods of the Steppe_, winner of the 2009 Russian National Bestseller award, and _Rachel_, winner of the Booker Student Prize. 
Marian Schwartz is an award-winning translator of Russian literature. She is the recipient of two translation fellowships from the National Endowment for the Arts and a past president of the American Literary Translators Association. Her translations include the _New York Times_ bestseller _The Last Tsar_ by Edvard Radzinsky, Andrei Gelasimov's _Thirst_, Olga Slavnikova's _2017_, and Ivan Goncharov's _Oblomov_.

2 reviews - 3.5 stars average

329 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 23: *A Winter Book: Selected Stories* by *Tove Janssen*



Translated from the Swedish by Kingsley Hart, Silvester Mazzarella and David McDuff. Introduction by Ali Smith
Following the widely acclaimed and bestselling _The Summer Book_, here is _A Winter Book_ collection of some of Tove Jansson's best loved and most famous stories. Drawn from youth and older age, and spanning most of the twentieth century, this newly translated selection provides a thrilling showcase of the great Finnish writer's prose, scattered with insights and home truths. It has been selected and is introduced by Ali Smith.  _A Winter Book_ features 13 stories from Tove Jansson's first book for adults, _The Sculptor's Daughter_ (196 plus 7 of her most cherished later stories (from 1971 to 1996), translated into English and published here for the first time.
With afterwords by Philip Pullman, Frank Cottrell Boyce and Esther Freud.

*About The Author*
The writer and artist Tove Jansson (1941-2001) is best known as the creator of the _Moomin_ stories, which have been published in thirty-five different languages. _The Summer Book_, also published by Sort Of Books, was one of ten titles that she wrote for adults. _A Winter Book: Selected Stories_ draws from five collections to present the best of Tove Jansson's short fiction, including her own favourite stories.

16 reviews - 4.1 stars average

192 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 24: *Shakespeare on Toast: Getting a Taste for the Bard* by *Ben Crystal*



Who's afraid of William Shakespeare? Just about everyone. He wrote too much and what he did write is inacessible and elitist. Right? Wrong. Ben Crystal, the 'Jamie Oliver of Shakespeare' (BBD Radio 5), sweeps the cobwebs from the Bard and finds Shakespeare's own voice amid the poetry, revealing both the man and his work to be relevant, accessible and full of beans. 'Ben Crystal's witty and engaging book is a relaxed, user-friendly reminder that enjoying Shakespeare should be as easy as breathing.' Domini Dromgoole, Artistic Director of Shakespeare's Globe.

*About The Author*
Ben Crystal is an actor at Shakespeare's Globe. With David Crystal he co-authored the internationally acclaimed bestseller _Shakespeare's Words_ (Penguin, 2002) and _The Shakespeare Miscellany_ (Penguin, 2005).

18 reviews - 4.5 stars average

253 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 25: *Vow of Silence* by *Veronica Black*



When Sister Joan of the Order of the Daughters of Compassion is transfered to the convent in Cornwall she goes wth instructions from the Mother Superior to solve the puzzle in the last letter of a dying nun. On the surface, all is sweetness and light in the convent on the moors, but it does not take Joan long to detect that there are som ugly shadows lurking beneath and some very suspicious circumstances to be explained. There is the novice who vanished, and the statue that doesn't fit, and the accident that might not have been an accident at all. And who is the young man hiding in the bracken? In an atmosphere of silence, prayer and increasing menace, Sister Joan, a natural rebel, tries to discover the truth and set it right without violating the vows she has taken. This mystery novel is the first in a series about a modern young woman who has chosen to live under medieval discipline, and finds that only too frequently her two worlds collide.

*About The Author*
_Sister Joan_ is the creation of Veronica Black, whose real name was Maureen Peters (1935-200, who also wrote under the names of Catherine Darby, Elizabeth Law, Judith Rothman and Sharon Whitby. In all she published some 80 novels, most of which were historical romances with titles like _Enchanted Grotto_ and _Lover Dark, Lady Fair_, but she also wrote eleven detective stories featuring _Sister Joan_, nearly all set in Cornwall. She also published short stories in many magazines. 
She was born in Caernarvon in North Wales, but ended up living in Suffolk. She was awarded a degree in English and Philosophy at the University College of North Wales in Bangor, then went on to take a Diploma in Education. She taught children with learning difficulties before taking up full-time writing. She had four children of her own, including a boy who was adopted, but provided a minimum of biographical information and avoided having her photo shown on dust covers.

4 reviews - 5.0 stars average

192 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £5.50)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 26: *God's Highlander* by *E.V. Thompson*



Fresh from ministering to a poor parish in the slums of 1830's Glasgow after a brief but distinguished career in a Scots regiment of the British army, young Reverend Wyatt Jamieson takes up the ministry of the Highland village of Eskaig. He is greeted with suspicion and resentment by a community facing the destruction of its way of life by the greed and ambition of its city bred factor, who is ruthlessly determined to clear the fiercely independent Highlanders from the vast lands he controls on behalf of an absent landlord. However, by his support for them Wyatt wins the hearts of the people, whilst losing his own to Mairi, a fiery, barefooted Highland girl.

*About The Author*
E.V. Thompson was born in the East End of London and worked as both a policeman and a sailor before embarking on a career as an award-winning novelist. His first book, _Chase the Wind_, won him the Best Historical Novel of the Year award, and he has since gained a legion of fans across the globe.

5 reviews - 4.2 stars average

385 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £18.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 27: *4 Books in the 'Disaster'Series* by *Max Allan Collins*










The Titanic Murders (Disaster Series)
When a passenger is found dead inside a locked cabin aboard the opulent _Titanic_, it's a crime worthy of "the Thinking Machine," the popular fictional investigator who solves mysteries using formidable logic. So who better to crack this real-life case than author Jacques Futrelle, the man behind America's favorite detective?
On board for a romantic getaway with his wife, Futrelle agrees to conduct a stealth inquiry. The list of suspects on the _Titanic's_ first-class deck is long and includes the brightest lights from high society, each with no shortage of dark secrets. As the mammoth ship speeds across the Atlantic toward its doom, Futrelle races to uncover which passenger has a secret worth killing for-before the murderer strikes again.
Set in the days leading up to the luxury liner's tragic sinking, this historical thriller is a dazzling blend of fact and fiction that will enthrall readers with page-turning revelations and _Titanic_ lore.

The London Blitz Murders (Disaster Series)
By day, she's Mrs. Mallowan, hospital pharmacist. By night, she's Agatha Christie, queen of crime.
Doing her part for the war effort, Agatha dispenses medicine in shell-shocked London. But the world's most renowned mystery writer is troubled. Compared to the horrors of World War II, her detective novels seem trivial and quaint. When a Jack the Ripper-style murderer strikes, Agatha lobbies her friend, forensics expert Sir Bernard Spilsbury, to take her to the crime scenes. But the killings are far more gruesome than any that her fictional detectives have ever solved. Can a crime writer also be a crime fighter? Joining forces with London's top investigators, Agatha risks her life to stop the monstrous serial killer.
With this ripped-from-the-headlines mystery, author Max Allan Collins presents a blood-stained valentine to the most celebrated author of detective fiction.

The Pearl Harbor Murders (Disaster Series)
Edgar Rice Burroughs created the wildly popular _Tarzan of the Apes_ and _John Carter of Mars_, but the exploits of his heroes cannot rival the writer's own explosive adventure, sparked by the tragic murder of an exotic young beauty on a moon-swept Honolulu beach.
The killing is written off as the tragic result of a lovers' quarrel, but Burroughs suspects that the alluring half-Japanese singer was executed by espionage agents. It's December 6, 1941. War with Japan is looming, and Burroughs has reason to suspect an attack on Oahu is imminent. Was the songstress silenced to prevent her from "singing" about certain sinister plans? As Burroughs and his son Hully search for clues and track down suspects, all signs point to the next day-Sunday-as the perfect time for a Japanese invasion. But the thought of such devastation raining down on paradise seems almost unbelievable&#8230;.
Set against the catastrophic aerial strike that led the United States into another world war, The Pearl Harbor Murders effortlessly mixes hard-hitting action and exotic romance in this gripping untold chapter from our nation's most tragic day.

The Hindenburg Murders (Disaster Series)
How the _Hindenburg_ went from luxury airship to gargantuan fireball wasn't the only mystery surrounding the zeppelin's fatal flight. First came the murder.
When a passenger vanishes during the _Hindenburg's_ trans-Atlantic voyage from Frankfurt to New Jersey, mystery writer Leslie Charteris is asked to use his knowledge of the criminal mind to quietly pinpoint the killer. Charteris is famous for his fictional detective, the Saint, who extracts riches as well as vengeance from evildoers in true Robin Hood fashion. But in this case, the villain turns out to be the murder victim himself-a Nazi spy. And the list of passengers who might want him dead is long. Suspecting that sabotaging the German airship is the killer's true aim, Charteris must solve the murder before innocent lives are engulfed in flames.
Reconstructing the zeppelin's fatal flight on the eve of World War II, _The Hindenburg Murders_ proves that Max Allan Collins is the master of hard-boiled historical fiction.



*About The Author*
Max Allan Collins is the New York Times best-selling author of _Road to Perdition_ and multiple award-winning novels, screenplays, comic books, comic strips, trading cards, short stories, movie novelizations, and historical fiction. He has scripted the _Dick Tracy_ comic strip, _Batman_ comic books, and written tie-in novels based on the _CSI_, Bones, and _Dark Angel_ TV series; collaborated with legendary mystery author Mickey Spillane; and authored numerous mystery series including _Quarry, Nolan, Mallory, Eliot Ness_, and the bestselling _Nathan Heller_ historical thrillers. His additional _Disaster_ series mystery novels include _The Titanic Murders, The Lusitania Murders, The London Blitz Murders, The War of the Worlds Murder,_ and _The Pearl Harbor Murders_.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 28: *Mr Blue: Memoirs of a Renegade* by *Edward Bunker*



Edward Bunker's life is beyond the imaginings of most fiction writers. He was born in Hollywood, California, the son of a stagehand and Busby Berkeley chorus girl, whose early divorce propelled him into a series of boarding homes and military schools. From the age of five he repeatedly ran away, roaming the city streets at night. A proud character, combined with an IQ of 152, resulted in a series of altercations with the authorities. He became the youngest ever inmate of San Quentin at the age of seventeen, and there he learned survival skills and faced down the toughest prisoners in the system. He was befriended by Mrs Louise Wallis, a former star of the silent screen and wife of movie mogul, Hal Wallis, who produced films starring Bogart, Cagney, Edward G. Robinson and George Raft. She introduced Bunker to her circle of friends, including Jack Dempsey, Tennessee Williams, Aldous Huxley and William Randolph Hearst, whose guest he was at San Simeon. A parole violation resulted in a spell crossing America as a fugitive on the FBI's most wanted list. His eventual capture led to Folsom prison. Encouraged by the example of Dostoevsky, Cervantes and Caryl Chessman, and by the kindness of Mrs Wallis, he determined to write his way out of prison. Bunker's first published novel, _No Beast So Fierce_, viewed by many including Quentin Tarantino as the finest crime novel ever written, changed his fortunes. It was filmed as _Straight Time_, starring Dustin Hoffman. He has written three other novels, _The Animal Factory, Little Boy Blue_ and _Dog Eat Dog_, (all published by No Exit) admired by writers as diverse as William Styron and James Ellroy. He received an Oscar nomination for the screenplay of _Runaway Train_, and has appeared in a score of films, most notably his legendary role as Mr Blue in _Reservoir Dogs_. This blistering narrative is a memoir like no other.

*About the Author*
Edward Bunker, _Mr Blue_ in _Reservoir Dogs_, was the author of _No Beast So Fierce, Little Boy Blue, Dog Eat Dog, The Animal Factory_ and his autobiography, _Mr Blue_, all published by No Exit. He was co-screenwriter of the Oscar nominated movie, _The Runaway Train_, and appeared in over 30 feature films, including _Straight Time_ with Dustin Hoffman, the film of his book _No Beast So Fierce_. Edward Bunker died in 2005 and another novel, _Stark_, was discovered in his papers, along with some short stories published as _Death Row Breakout_.

5 reviews - 4.8 stars average

352 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £9.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 29: *Depth of Despair* by *Bill Kitson*



When two skeletons are discovered from Lamentation Tarn, talented detective Mike Nash and his team have little evidence with which to work, until a surprising discovery prompts them to contact law enforcement agencies in Eastern Europe. A joint taskforce is formed to uncover a criminal network involved in prostitution, drugs and human trafficking, but Nash's preoccupation with internal politics, as well as with an attractive Russian detective, proves to be a distraction. Finally, a young victim escapes the gang's clutches, providing Nash with much needed evidence. A search of the neighbouring tarn yields further corpses and reveals an even more heinous crime. Two more bloody encounters must occur before the criminals are brought to bitter justice.

*About the Author*
Bill Kitson, a retired banker, was born in West Yorkshire. He is an avid fan of cricket and cryptic crosswords. He is also the chairman of the Scarborough Writers' Circle. _Depth of Despair_ is his first novel.

8 reviews - 5.0 stars average

224 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £18.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 30: *Days Of Grace* by *Catherine Hall*



My memories of Grace never added up to how she really was. She was always impossible to pin down, dancing just out of my reach, exactly as she did when she was alive.
Nora was a girl of twelve when the war broke out and she was forced to join the train-loads of evacuees leaving London's East End for rural Kent. Her surrogate family, the Rivers, are unlike anyone she has met before and she soon comes to love her new life with them, and in particular with twelve-year-old Grace. Over the next few years, as the dogfights rage ever more fiercely over head and it becomes clear that the Rivers marriage contains deep and irreparable cracks, Nora and Grace grow as close as sisters - though, to Nora's confusion, even this is not quite as close as she would like &#8230;What happened next is a secret that will gnaw away at Nora for the rest of her life - a secret that she can only begin to tell when she is certain that she is approaching the end. 

*About the Author*
Catherine Hall was born in the Lake District in 1973. She worked in documentary film production before becoming a freelance writer and editor for a range of charities specialising in human rights and development. This is her first novel.

79 reviews - 4.1 stars average

305 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 31: *Deceived Wisdom: Why What You Thought Was Right Is Wrong* by *David Bradley*



Did your mother remind you to take off your coat when inside or you won't 'feel the benefit' when you leave? Have you ever been informed that what you need to cool down is a nice cup of tea? And are you bored of being told that you have to let that red wine breathe first to improve its taste? If so then Deceived Wisdom is the book for you. Organised into easy-to-read standalone sections, it looks at the facts we all think we know and examines why we don't know them at all. David Bradley's clear and witty writing examines the science behind the statements to reveal the truth behind many popular myths.

*About the Author*
David Bradley has worked in science communication for almost 25 years. He has written for _New Scientist_, _The Telegraph, The Guardian_ and many other publications, as well as contributing to and editing books including _The Bedside Book of Chemistry_. He has won awards for his writing and blogging, including _The Daily Telegraph_ Young Science Writer of the Year. He blogs at www.sciencebase.com and tweets as @sciencebase to more than 20,000 followers. He lives in Cambridge, England, with his wife.

4 reviews - 5.0 stars average

177 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £11.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 1: *Tiny Sunbirds Far Away* by *Christie Watson*



'Everything changed after Mama found Father lying on top of another woman.' Blessing and her brother Ezikiel adore their larger-than-life father, their glamorous mother and their comfortable life in Lagos, Nigeria. But all that changes when their father leaves them for another woman. Blessing's mother is fired from her job and soon the family must quit their air-conditioned apartment to go and live with their grandparents in a compound in the Niger Delta. Adapting to life with a poor countryside family is a shock beyond measure.

*About the Author*
Christie Watson trained as a paediatric nurse at Great Ormond Street Hospital, and worked as a nurse, educator and senior sister for over ten years before joining UEA for her MA in Creative Writing, where she won the Malcolm Bradbury Bursary. Christie lives in South London with her Nigerian Muslim partner and their large dual heritage, multi-faith family. Christie is a winner of Red's Hot Women Awards 2012.

88 reviews - 4.7 stars average

433 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 3: *Eleven* by *Mark Watson*



Xavier Ireland is a radio DJ who by night listens to the hopes, fears and regrets of sleepless Londoners and by day keeps himself very much to himself - until he is brought into the light by a one-of-a-kind cleaning lady and forced to confront his own biggest regret. This is a tale of love, loss, Scrabble and six degrees of separation, asking big questions about life and death, strangers and friends, heartache and comfort, and whether the choices we don't make affect us just as powerfully as those we do. 

*About the Author*
Mark Watson is an acclaimed novelist and comedian, best-known for his appearances on Mock the Week, Never Mind the Buzzcocks, Have I Got News for You and Michael McIntyre's Comedy Roadshow as well as the Edinburgh Fringe. In 2010 his 50-date solo stand-up tour will play to over 60,000 people.

49 reviews - 4.2 stars average

308 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 4: *Forgotten Sacrifice: The Arctic Convoys of World War II (General Military)* by *Michael G Walling*



The story begins in October 1939, when Germany and the Soviet Union began diplomatic maneuvering. The action accelerates with Winston Churchill's decision in 1941 to provide supplies to Soviet forces battling the German invasion and for five long years, thousands of men and women fought ferociously in the coldest corner of hell on earth. Some fought for survival, some struggled to help others survive, and some sought to crush their enemies. The Arctic Convoys were war without mercy. If man-made death didn't get you, the Arctic's weapons of ice and cold would. These natural weapons killed regardless of whose side you were on or how just your cause. No one escaped unscathed. Author Mike Walling captures the convoy's bitter essence and reveals a timeless tale of determination, heroism, sacrifice, and the strength of the human spirit.

*About the Author*
Michael G. Walling is author of several books, including _Bloodstained Sea_, the 2005 Samuel Eliot Morison Award for Naval Literature. An internationally recognized World War II expert, Walling is a contributing author to the U.S. Naval Institute's Naval History Magazine and has appeared on The History Channel and PBS as an aviation and naval expert. After graduating from Montclair State College with a BA in Biology, Walling served in the U.S. Coast Guard for six years as a commissioned officer and a senior petty officer. He has spent more than 45 years collecting stories from veterans from World War II, Korea, Viet Nam, and Iraq as well as those of pilots, merchant seaman, and civilian personnel with NATO and EUFOR in the Balkans. His research has included visits to London; Sarajevo; Baska Voda, Croatia; Halifax, Nova Scotia; St. John's, Newfoundland; and New Orleans.

4 reviews - 4.8 stars average

295 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.09 until 11:59pm today (down from £18.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 5: *Bone River* by *Megan Chance*



In the mid-19th century, Leonie Monroe Russell works alongside her husband, Junius, an oysterman in Shoalwater Bay in the Pacific Northwest. At night she continues her father's lifelong obsession-collecting artifacts and studying the native culture that once thrived in the Washington Territory. 
On her thirty-seventh birthday, Leonie discovers a mummy protruding from the riverbank bordering her property-a mummy that by all evidence shouldn't exist. As Leonie searches for answers to the mummy's origins, she begins to feel a mystical connection to it that defies all logic. Leonie's sense that otherworldly forces are at work only grows when news of the incredible discovery brings Junius's long lost son, Daniel, to her doorstep. Upon his unexpected arrival, a native elder insists that Leonie wear a special shell bracelet for protection. But protection from whom? The mummy, or, perhaps, Daniel? 
Leonie has always been a good daughter and good wife, but, for the first time, these roles do not seem to be enough. Finding the mummy has changed everything, and now Leonie must decide if she has the courage to put aside the expectations of others to be the woman she was meant to be. 
From award-winning author Megan Chance, _Bone River_ is a haunting, lyrical tale of passion and identity.

*About the Author*
Born in Columbus, Ohio, and raised in Olympia, Washington, Megan Chance is the award-winning author of several novels, including _City of Ash, Prima Donna, The Spiritualist,_ and _An Inconvenient Wife_. She lives in the Pacific Northwest with her husband, a criminal defense attorney, and their two daughters.

1 review - 5.0 stars

395 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 6: *An Agent of Deceit* by *Chris Morgan Jones*



Ten years ago, journalist Ben Webster had his investigation into a corrupt Russian business in Kazakhstan crushed, the cost of his scrutiny a terrible tragedy . . . Now employed by a private London intelligence agency, Webster's interest is piqued when a client asks him to expose the dealings of shadowy Russian oligarch Konstantin Malin. Before long Webster finds himself fixated by Malin and by his front man Richard Lock. But how far is he willing to risk the wellbeing of his family? And that of Lock himself? Meanwhile Lock finds himself under pressure to explain to the world how he - a simple lawyer - came to be one of Russia's largest investors. And when one of Malin's former protégées is found dead after meeting with Webster, begins to realise that he too may be at risk. Desperate to seek a haven with the wife he lost years before, Lock realises that he must now take action - but his options are fast running out . . . Against a background of Moscow, London and Berlin a journey of impossible decisions begins . . . 

*About the Author*
For eleven years Chris Morgan Jones worked at the world's largest business intelligence agency. He has advised Middle Eastern governments, Russian oligarchs, New York banks, London hedge funds and African mining companies. _An Agent of Deceit_ is his first novel.

44 reviews - 4.0 stars average

288 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 7: *Great Apes* by *Will Self*



When artist Simon ***** wakes after a late night of routine debauchery, he discovers that his world has changed beyond recognition. His girlfriend, Sarah, has turned into a chimpanzee. And, to Simon's appalled surprise, so has the rest of humanity. Simon, under the bizarre delusion that he is 'human', is confined to an emergency psychiatric ward. There he becomes of considerable interest to eminent psychologist and chimp, Dr Zack Busner. For with this fascinating case, Busner thinks may finally make his reputation as a truly great ape.

*About the Author*
Will Self is the author of four collections of short stories (the first of which, _The Quantity Theory of Insanity_, won the 1992 Geoffrey Faber Memorial Award), five novels (of which _How the Dead Live_ was shortlisted for the Whitbread Novel of the Year in 2002), and four non-fiction works. He is a regular broadcaster on television and radio and as a journalist a contributor to a plethora of publications. He lives in London with his wife and four children.

34 reviews - 3.5 stars average

513 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Better late than never .... 

Feb 8: *White Heat* by *M J McGrath*



Nothing on the tundra rotted . . . The whole history of human settlement lay exposed there, under that big northern sky. There was nowhere here for bones to hide. On Craig Island, a vast landscape of ice north of the Arctic Circle, three travellers are hunting duck. Among them is expert Inuit hunter and guide, Edie Kiglatuk; a woman born of this harsh, beautiful terrain. The two men are tourists, experiencing Arctic life in the raw, but when one of the men is shot dead in mysterious circumstances, the local Council of Elders in the tiny settlement of Autisaq is keen to dismiss it as an accident. Then two adventurers arrive in Autisaq hoping to search for the remains of the legendary Victorian explorer Sir James Fairfax. The men hire Edie - whose ancestor Welatok guided Fairfax - along with Edie's stepson Joe, and two parties set off in different directions. Four days later, Joe returns to Autisaq frostbitten, hypothermic and disoriented, to report his man missing. And when things take an even darker turn, Edie finds herself heartbroken, and facing the greatest challenge of her life . . .

*About the Author*
M. J. McGrath was born in Essex. As Melanie McGrath she is the author of critically acclaimed, bestselling non-fiction (_Silvertown_ and _The Long Exile_) and won the John Llewelyn-Rhys/Mail on Sunday award for Best New British and Commonwealth Writer under 35, for her first book _Motel Nirvana_. She writes for the national press and is a regular broadcaster on radio. Melanie lives and works in London. _White Heat_ is her first novel.

20 reviews - 4.0 stars average

397 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 9: *The Devil's Waters (A USAF Pararescue Thriller, Book 1)* by *David L Robbins*



A giant freighter in the Gulf of Aden holds secret cargo that could bring down the governments of four nations. When Somali pirates grab the ship, the order comes down: get the freighter back, at all costs.
Only one combat group is close enough to respond before the hijacked freighter reaches Somali waters: the elite US Air Force pararescue unit-the PJs-stationed in Djibouti. Though their mission is to save lives, and their oath is "That Others May Live," the PJs are battle-tested. The team doesn't hesitate because one of their own, Sgt. LB DiNardo, is already onboard the hijacked ship.
LB has three tasks: provide intel on the pirates, stay alive until the team arrives, and withstand the humiliation of breaking the PJs' cardinal rule: Never be the one who needs rescuing.
At the head of the pirates is the shrewd and ruthless Yusuf Raage, a clan leader who will sacrifice anything and anyone to keep his captured ship. The PJs have a mere hour to take down the ship before the Air Force blows it up. Even if they survive the wrath of Yusuf Raage, more secrets and danger await them. 

*About the Author*
David L. Robbins currently teaches advanced creative writing at VCU Honors College. His exceptional talent is displayed through ten action-packed novels, including the classic _War of the Rats, Broken Jewel, The Betrayal Game, The Assassins Gallery_, and _Scorched Earth_. An award-winning essayist and screenwriter, Robbins founded the James River Writers, an organization dedicated to supporting professional and aspiring writers. He also co- founded the Podium Foundation, which encourages artistic expression in Richmond's high schools. Robbins extends his creative scope beyond fiction as an accomplished guitarist and student of jazz, pop, and Latin classical music. When he's not writing, he's often found sailing, shooting, weightlifting, and traveling the world. He lives in his hometown of Richmond, Virginia.

25 reviews - 4.3 stars average

409 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 10: *The Twyning* by *Terence Blacker*



This is the story of Efren, a young ratling born into the Court of Tasting, in the kingdom of rats below the city streets. The kingdom is in turmoil after the death of the old king, assassinated by a human scientist, Dr Henry Ross-Gibbon. Obsessed by an ambition to exterminate all rats, the doctor is assisted by Dogboy, an abandoned thirteen-year-old with a gift for understanding animals. Soon a war to the death rages between the rat kingdom and its mortal enemy: humankind. 
Hurt and alone, Efren finds shelter with Dogboy and his friend Caz, a runaway eleven-year-old girl. And between these unlikely allies a spark is ignited - first of communication, then of hope. This tumultuous story of creatures caught up in a pitiless war transcends the barriers between animals and humans. What _Watership Down_ did for rabbits, _The Twyning_ will do for the kingdom of rats.

*About the Author*
Terence Blacker is a columnist for _The Independent_ and has written many books for adults and children. He is an active member of English PEN. www.terenceblacker.com

2 reviews - 4.5 stars average

400 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £16.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 11: *Old Gold* by *Jay Stringer*



Half-gypsy detective Eoin Miller finds people for a living-usually people who would do anything to remain hidden. Ironic considering Eoin has done all he can to lose himself in a downward spiral that has cost him his job, his respect, his wife, and anything else that ever mattered. But he's not inclined to dwell on what he's given up, and Eoin prefers it that way.
Then he meets Mary, a hard-drinking woman on the run who confides that she's stolen a valuable item, one that certain people would kill to get back. The two of them seek a temporary-and incomplete-solace in each other's arms, only for Mary to turn up as a corpse in Eoin's bed the next morning, him asleep on the sofa.
Recalling his father's aversion to authority, Eoin runs from the body, but he hates a mystery and is driven to discover the truth behind Mary's murder, 
even if it means putting his own life on the line. Before long, Eoin's tangled up in a ferocious turf war that has him playing his former allies and employers-crime lords, drug dealers, cops, and politicians-against each other.

*About the Author*
A Black Country native, Jay Stringer was raised on pulp fiction, comic books, morgue humor, music, and films. He found inspiration for _Old Gold_ in his UK homeland and the postindustrial region where he grew up. Currently living in Glasgow, he has been published in _The Mammoth Book of Best British Crime_, volumes 8 and 9, and considers his works to be pieces of "social pulp." Alongside writing, Stringer has been a zookeeper, a bookseller, a video editor, and a call center lackey. _Old Gold_ is his first novel.

26 reviews - 4.0 stars average

235 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 12: *Million Dollar Mates* by *Cathy Hopkins*



Jess Hall's dad is the new general manager at Porchester Park, and is moving Jess, her brother and pet cat into a staff apartment there. Jess is dreading the move, until she learns the apartments are strictly A-list only and soon to be populated by actors, musicians, models and millionaires&#8230; But fraternising with the stars isn't all it's cracked up to be, and soon Jess is wishing for a return to real-life - but can she admit to her friends that the gilded cage isn't quite as golden as she'd anticipated?

*About the Author*
Cathy Hopkins started writing books in 1987, collaborating with cartoonist Gray Jolliffe on a series of humour books. She has had 55 books published in 33 different countries, including the _Mates, Dates_ series, the _Truth, Dare, Kiss or Promise_ series, the _Cinnamon Girl_ series (published by Piccadilly Press) and the _Zodiac Girls_ series (published by Kingfisher/Macmillan) and _Holy Moley, I'm a Dead Dude_ for Chickenhouse. Her most recent series is _Million Dollar Mates_, published by Simon and Schuster. She was shortlisted for the Queen of Teen award in 2010.

16 reviews - 4.5 stars average

256 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 13: *Love Virtually* by *Daniel Glattauer* (Author), *Katharina Bielenberg* (Translator) and *Jamie Bulloch* (Translator)



Is there a safer space for secret desires than virtual reality? It begins by chance: Leo receives e-mails in error from an unknown woman called Emmi. Being polite he replies, and Emmi writes back. A few brief exchanges are all it takes to spark a mutual interest in each other, and soon Emmi and Leo are sharing their innermost secrets and desires. The erotic tension simmers, and it seems only a matter of time before they will meet in person. But they keep putting off the moment - the prospect both excites and unsettles them. And after all, Emmi is happily married. Will their feelings for each other survive the test of a real-life encounter? 

*About the Author*
*Daniel Glattauer* was born in Vienna in 1960 and works there as a journalist and writer. Since 1989 he has been a columnist for Der Standard, and three collections of his articles have been published in book form. _Every Seventh Wave_, the bestselling sequel to _Love Virtually_, will also be published by MacLehose Press in 2011. *Jamie Bulloch* (Leo) is a translator and historian. *Katharina Bielenberg* (Emmi) is an editor and translator. They are husband and wife.

21 reviews - 4.7 stars average

280 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 14: *Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason* by *Helen Fielding*



The Wilderness Years are over. But not for long. At the end of Bridget Jones's Diary, Bridget hiccuped off into the sunset with man-of-her-dreams Mark Darcy. Now, in The Edge of Reason, she discovers what it is like when you have the man of your dreams actually in your flat and he hasn't done the washing-up, not just the whole of this week, but ever. Lurching through a morass of self-help-book theories and mad advice from Jude and Shazzer, struggling with a boyfriend-stealing ex-friend with thighs like a baby giraffe, an 8ft hole in the living-room wall, a mother obsessed with boiled-egg peelers, and a builder obsessed with large reservoir fish, Bridget embarks on a spiritual epiphany. Bridget is back. V.g.

*About the Author*
Helen Fielding was born in Yorkshire. She worked for many years in London as a newspaper and TV journalist, travelling as wildly and as often as possible to Africa, India and Central America. She is the author of Cause Celeb (1994), _Bridget Jones's Diary_ (1996) and, most recently, _Olivia Joules and the Overactive Imagination_ (2003). She co-wrote the screenplays for the movie of _Bridget Jones's Diary_ and _The Edge of Reason_. She now works full-time as a novelist and screenwriter and lives in London and Los Angeles.

216 reviews - 4.0 stars average

436 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £4.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).

[/quote]


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 15: *Jenny's War* by *Margaret Dickinson*



Is it possible for a ten-year-old girl to fall in love? Jenny Mercer thinks so. Evacuated to Lincolnshire from the East End of London at the outbreak of war, she is frightened of the wide open spaces and the huge skies. But the kindly Thornton family soon makes her feel welcome. And no one more so than Georgie, the handsome RAF fighter pilot who is caught up in the battle for Britain's survival. When Georgie is posted missing, presumed dead, Jenny is devastated. More heartbreak is to come when Jenny's mother Dot decides she wants her daughter home and Jenny is forced to return to live in the city which is now under almost daily attack from enemy bombers. Dot's 'fancy man', Arthur Osborne, treats Jenny kindly. But is Arthur only interested in the girl because she can be useful to him? No one will suspect a ten-year-old of being involved with the Black Market . . . When the law comes a little too close for Arthur's comfort, the family flees in the city and heads towards the hills and the dales of Derbyshire. There, Jenny is caught up in a life of deception. All she really wants is to go back to Lincolnshire. For Jenny has never given up hope that one day, Georgie will come back.

*About the Author*
Born in Gainsborough, Lincolnshire, Margaret Dickinson moved to the coast at the age of seven and so began her love for the sea and the Lincolnshire landscape. Her ambition to be a writer began early and she had her first novel published at the age of twenty-five. This was followed by twenty-two further titles including _Plough the Furrow, Sow the Seed_ and _Reap the Harvest_, which make up her Lincolnshire Fleethaven trilogy. Many of her novels are set in the heart of her home county but in _Tangled Threads_ and _Twisted Strands_, the stories include not only Lincolnshire but also the framework knitting and lace industries of Nottingham.

22 reviews - 4.5 stars average

300 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 16: *Dying to Tell (A Slaughter Creek Novel)* by *Rita Herron*



What happened to Sadie Nettleton's twin sister at the psychiatric hospital all those years ago?
Sadie Nettleton fled Slaughter Creek ten years ago, leaving behind the only home she'd ever known-and the only man she ever loved. Unable to cope with her sister's madness, or the terrible secret she and her sister share, Sadie swore never to return. But when her grandfather is murdered, and her sister charged with the crime, Sadie has no choice but to come back and face the ghosts of the past...
For Sheriff Jake Blackwood, time has not dimmed the love he felt for Sadie Nettleton-or the pain of her leaving. Now that she's back, he's determined to help her uncover the truth about her grandfather's death and what happened to her sister at the asylum. As their investigation leads them deeper into a world of secrets, lies, and betrayal in Slaughter Creek, Sadie becomes the target of a madman who will do anything to keep the truth buried. Jake would give his life to protect Sadie. But can he again risk giving her his heart? 


*About the Author*
Award-winning novelist Rita Herron's lifelong love of books began at the tender age of eight, when she read her first _Trixie Belden_ mystery. A former kindergarten teacher, professional storyteller, and children's magazine contributor, she wrote nine books for Francine Pascal's _Sweet Valley Kids_ series before shifting her focus to the adult market. Since then she has written over sixty romance novels and loves penning dark romantic suspense tales, sexy romantic comedies, and family-friendly romances, especially those set in small Southern towns. A native of Milledgeville, Georgia, and a proud mother and grandmother, she lives just outside of Atlanta.

7 reviews - 4.1 stars average

353 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 17: *6 Books in the 'For Dummies' Series*

*Astronomy For Dummies* *Starting a Business For Dummies, UK Edition* *Writing a Novel and Getting Published For Dummies*
by *Stephen P Moran* by *Colin Barow* by *George Green* and *Lizzy Kremer*


  


*British History for Dummies* *Marketing For Dummies* *Living Paleo For Dummies*
by *Sean Lang* by *Gregory Brooks*, *Alexander Hiam*, by *Melissa Joulwan* and *Kellyann Petrucci*
*Craig Smith* and *Ruth Mortimer*

  


Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£2.69 to £2.89 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 18: *Playing It Safe: Crazy Stories from the World of Britain's Health and Safety Regulations* by *Alan Pearce*


Imagine a world where your wellington boots come with a 24-page instruction manual, or council carers are prohibited from making tea for OAPs in case they scald themselves on the job. Welcome to Britain in the 21st century, where the Jobsworth now lords it large, issuing edicts of mind-boggling stupidity that ruin the quality of people's lives all in the name of Health and Safety. Journalist Alan Pearce has compiled the most outrageous and hilarious (and unfortunately all true) examples of Health and Safety gone mad. They will make you cringe whilst crying with laughter. You couldn't make it up! Includes: * The author who was banned from selling his book in case it caused paper cuts. * The swings removed from a playground in case children were blinded by the sun while playing on them. * An international cycle race banned after worries about urinating cyclists. * The risk assessment needed before a local village hall could sell mince pies.

*About the Author*
London born Alan Pearce has worked as a journalist, broadcaster and author for thirty years. He covered conflicts around and was seriously injured covering the Taliban takeover of Kabul in 1996 while working as the BBC Afghanistan correspondent. He is married and lives in France.

9 reviews - 4.3 stars average

204 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £9.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 19: *The 50th Law* by *50 Cent * and *Robert Greene*



The ultimate hustle is to move freely between the street and corporate worlds, to find your flow and never stay locked in the same position. This is a manifesto for how to operate in the 21st century, where everything has been turned on its head. Building on the runaway success of Robert Greene's _The 48 Laws of Power_ (almost five million copies sold), the 'modern Machiavelli'.teams up with rapper 50 Cent to show how the power game of success can be played to your advantage. Drawing on the lore of gangsters, hustlers, and hip-hop artists, as well as 50 Cent's business and artistic dealings, the authors present the Laws of 50, revealing how to become a master strategist and supreme realist. Success comes from seeking an advantage in each and every encounter, and _The 50th Law_ offers indispensable advice on how to win in business - and in life. 

*About the Author*
*Robert Greene* is the author of three international bestsellers. He has been an editor at Esquire and other magazines. *50 Cent* is a US rapper and entrepreneur. He has released three major label albums, earned eleven Grammy nominations and taken street culture by storm from music and movies to clothing and books.

21 reviews - 3.7 stars average

306 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.59 until 11:59pm today (down from £15.00)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 20: *War Crimes for the Home* by *Liz Jensen*



`You know what they say about GIs and English girls' knickers,' ran the wartime joke, `One Yank and they're off.' When Gloria met Ron, he was an American pilot who thought nothing of getting hit by shrapnel in the cockpit. She was working in a munitions factory in Bristol during the Blitz, but still found time to grab what she wanted. Ciggies. Sex. American soldiers. But war has an effect on people. Gloria did all sorts of things she wouldn't normally do - evil things, some of them - because she might be dead tomorrow. Or someone might. Now, fifty years on, it's payback time. In her old folks' home, Gloria is forced to remember the real truth about her and Ron, and confront the secret at the heart of her dramatic home front story. In a gripping, vibrant evocation of wartime Britain, Liz Jensen explores the dark impulses of women whose war crimes are committed on the home front, in the name of sex, survival, greed, and love.

*About the Author*
Liz Jensen is the acclaimed author of _The Paper Eater, Egg Dancing_ and _Ark Baby_ which was shortlisted for _The Guardian_ Fiction Prize. She lives in London.

21 reviews - 4.3 stars average

244 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 21: *Quarantine* by *Jim Crace*



Under an endless and unforgiving sky, four travellers enter the Judean desert in search of redemption. Instead, amidst the barren rocks, they are met by a dangerous man, Musa, and fall under his dark influence. But there is a fervent, solitary figure also sharing their landscape, denying the temptations of his neighbours, and, ultimately, the needs of his own body. So begin forty days and nights in one of the most inhospitable terrains on earth.
A novel which follows Jesus Christ and his five companions as they set off to fast in the desert for forty days, telling the story of how the earth can work its miracles.

*About the Author*
Jim Crace is the author of _Continent, The Gift of Stones, Arcadia_ and _Signals of Distress_. He has won the Whitbread First Novel Prize, the E.M. Forster Award, _The Guardian_ Fiction Prize and the GAP International Prize for Literature. He lives in Moseley, Birmingham, with his wife and two children.

39 reviews - 3.9 stars average

254 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 22: *The Bubble Gum Thief (Dagny Gray)* by *Jef Miller*



Special Agent Dagny Gray is smart, athletic, and fearless. She's also fragile, depressed, and anorexic. If she doesn't get healthy soon, the FBI will drop her--and she'll never have a chance to end the crime spree of the so-called "bubble gum thief."
It all started with the theft of a pack of gum, and the ominous note he left behind: THIS IS MY FIRST CRIME. MY NEXT WILL BE BIGGER. Every two weeks, he delivers on this pledge, committing a bigger crime, and promising that the next will be even worse. When petty theft gives way to bloody murder, the stakes become clear. He may have begun with the smallest crime possible, but he's building toward the biggest crime imaginable.
There's a method to the gum thief's madness, and Special Agent Dagny Gray knows she can figure it out...if the Bureau will let her. But will it be in time to prevent the cataclysmic finale of his escalating spree?

*About the Author*
Jeff Miller grew up in the suburbs of Cincinnati, Ohio, where Jerry Springer attended his temple and Pete Rose broke his heart. He's rafted down the Rio Grande with folksinger Butch Hancock, co-created an award-winning mockumentary about table tennis, and performed and written for a public access sketch comedy series. Like many lawyers, the only thing he ever really wanted to do was write. _The Bubble Gum Thief_ is his first book. He lives with his incredible wife, Kate, and their two young sons.

5 reviews - 4.6 stars average

426 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 23: *Measuring the World* by *Daniel Kehlmann* (Author) and *Carol Brown Janeway* (Translator)



Measuring the World recreates the parallel but contrasting lives of two geniuses of the German Enlightenment - the naturalist and explorer Alexander von Humboldt and the mathematician and physicist Carl Friedrich Gauss. 
Towards the end of the 18th century, these two brilliant young Germans set out to measure the world. Humboldt, a Prussian aristocrat schooled for greatness, negotiates savannah and jungle, climbs the highest mountain then known to man, counts head lice on the heads of the natives, and explores every hole in the ground. Gauss, a man born in poverty who will be recognised as the greatest mathematician since Newton, does not even need to leave his home in Göttingen to know that space is curved. He can run prime numbers in his head, cannot imagine a life without women and yet jumps out of bed on his wedding night to jot down a mathematical formula. 
Measuring the World is a novel of rare charm and readability, distinguished by its sly humour and unforgettable characterization. It brings the two eccentric geniuses to life, their longings and their weaknesses, their balancing act between loneliness and love, absurdity and greatness, failure and success.

*About the Author*
Daniel Kehlmann was born in Munich in 1975 and moved to Vienna in 1981, where he studied philosophy and literature at university. _Measuring the World_ is his fifth novel.

18 reviews - 4.1 stars average

274 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 24: *Leviathan* by *Scott Westerfeld*



The year is 1914 and Europe, armed with futuristic machines and biotechnology, is on the precipice of war. Prince Aleksandar is fleeing for his life, having discovered that his parents have been assassinated and he is now a target for the Clanker Powers, a group determined to take over the globe with their mechanical machinery. When he meets Deryn Sharpe, an orphan girl who has disguised herself as a boy so she can to join the British Air Service, they form an uneasy, but necessary, alliance. But the pair will soon discover that their emerging friendship will dramatically change their lives - and the entire course of the Great World War... 

*About the Author*
'YA's hippest author' Scott Westerfeld is the author of the hugely popular _Uglies_ series. As well as the _Midnighters_ series and three stand alone YA novels, he has written five science fiction novels for adults. He and his wife, Justine, divide their time between Sydney and New York.

26 reviews - 4.3 stars average

460 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 25: *The Virgin Suicides* by *Jeffrey Eugenides*



The shocking thing about the girls was how nearly normal they seemed when their mother let them out for the one and only date of their lives. Twenty years on, their enigmatic personalities are embalmed in the memories of the boys who worshipped them and who now recall their shared adolescence: the brassiere draped over a crucifix belonging to the promiscuous Lux; the sisters' breathtaking appearance on the night of the dance; and the sultry, sleepy street across which they watched a family disintegrate and fragile lives disappear.

*About the Author*
Jeffrey Eugenides was educated at Stanford and Brown Universities and now lives in Berlin. He is the author of _Middlesex_.

105 reviews - 4.3 stars average

260 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 26: *Making Habits, Breaking Habits: How to Make Changes that Stick* by *Jeremy Dean*



Why is it so difficult to get in the habit of something good? Most of us would love to adopt a new positive habit - an evening run, eating more veg, clearing the email backlog by the end of the day - but canʼt quite muster the self-control to make our resolutions stick. Now, psychologist Jeremy Dean shares the new brain science of routine that can improve any personʼs life, every day. Habits are powerful, Dean explains, because of the way in which the brain runs automatically. Amazingly, we spend a third of our waking
hours falling into habits without even realizing it - ruminating over past events, or clicking through web sites trawling for updates. Such unconscious thoughts and actions can, however, be steered to our benefit. Drawing on hundreds of fascinating studies, Dean reveals how to take control of your brainʼs "auto-pilot" to transform willpower into reality.

*About the Author*
Psychologist Jeremy Dean is the founder and author of the popular website "PsyBlog" (http://www.psyblog.co.uk), which is viewed by upwards of 1 million readers monthly. The site analyses--with wit, clarity, and erudition--psychological studies that are relevant to everyday life. Dean launched PsyBlog in 2004, when he noticed a dearth of smart, readable news for those who like psychological insights backed up by science. Read the world over, the site has been featured in BBC News, _The New York Times, The Los Angeles Times, NPR, The Guardian_, and _The London Times_.

3 reviews - 4.3 stars average

290 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.19 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 27: *Stone Maidens* by *Lloyd Devereaux Richards*



As the chief forensic anthropologist for the FBI's Chicago field office, Christine Prusik has worked her fair share of bizarre cases. Yet this one trumps them all: a serial killer is strangling young women and dumping their bodies in the steep, forested ravines of southern Indiana. With each victim, the killer leaves a calling card: a stone figurine carved like the spirit stones found among the primitive tribes of Papua New Guinea-the same tribes from whom Prusik narrowly escaped a decade earlier while doing field research. The similarity is eerie and, frankly, terrifying; Prusik still carries the scars from the tribesmen's attack. But is the connection real? Or have the dark details of Prusik's nightmares finally wormed their way into her waking life? Displaying the expertise of a veteran writer, debut novelist Lloyd Devereux Richards skillfully builds layers of psychological suspense and terror into a compulsively readable whodunit.

*About the Author*
Lloyd Devereux Richards was born in New York City and traveled extensively in Europe, Africa, and Central America before attending law school. He previously served as a senior law clerk for an Indiana Court of Appeals judge, researching and writing drafts for dozens of published opinions, including the appeal of a serial killer sentenced to death. A father of three, he lives with his wife, Cameron O'Connor, and their two dogs in Montpelier, Vermont. _Stone Maidens_ is his first novel.

7 reviews - 4.0 stars average

325 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That looks good. . . .hey, guess what. . . it's in the US store, too for only $4.99 and is in the KOLL:



I know because I went looking and it appears I already have it!  I guess it's time to bring it to the top of the TBR list!


----------



## Linjeakel

Yes, it does look good - I think I'm going to grab it for one of my monthly borrows.


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 28: *Gardens of Water* by *Alan Drew*



Turkey, 1999. A devastating earthquake brings Istanbul crumbling to the ground, ripping apart the fragile stability of Sinan's world. His family home becomes a makeshift tent in a camp run by Western missionaries whom he stubbornly distrusts, and he soon finds himself struggling to protect his family's honour and values. As he becomes a helpless witness to his daughter's dangerous infatuation with a young American, Sinan takes a series of drastic decisions with unforeseeable consequences. Cultures clash, political and religious tensions mount, and Sinan's actions spiral into a powerful and heartbreaking conclusion. 

*About the Author*
Alan Drew graduated from the Iowa Writers' Workshop in 2004. His short fiction has appeared in Glimmer Train and elsewhere. He lived in Turkey for three years, and was there at the time of the 1999 earthquake. He lives and teaches in Cincinnati, USA.

24 reviews - 4.5 stars average

356 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 01: *Three books in the Nathan McBride series* by *Andrew Peterson*

*First to Kill (The Nathan McBride Series)*


Ten years ago, a botched mission in Nicaragua ended covert ops specialist Nathan McBride's CIA career. Now he utilizes his unique skill set in the private sector-until the night Frank Ortega, former director of the FBI, calls in a favor. A deep-cover federal agent has vanished, along with a ton of Semtex explosives, and Ortega needs them found-fast. Because for him, this mission is personal: the missing agent is his grandson. And Nathan McBride is the only man he trusts to save him.
But it quickly becomes clear that something bigger than even Ortega could have imagined is at stake. Within days of accepting the assignment, McBride finds himself trapped between a ruthless adversary hell-bent on revenge and a group of high-ranking federal officials who will stop at nothing to reap their own brand of justice. Here there are no rules, no protocol, no backup. Only McBride&#8230; 

*Option to Kill (The Nathan McBride Series)*


When Nathan McBride receives a text message from someone who claims she's been kidnapped, it triggers a deadly chain of events that has the potential to haunt him for the rest of his life. Nathan will soon learn that nothing from his past could ever prepare him for the crisis he'll soon be facing. The girl's name is Lauren and she's just twelve years old. With virtually no experience with children, Nathan's patience and compassion are about to be tested to their limits. In a violent confrontation, Nathan rescues Lauren from her kidnapper, but as he unravels Lauren's story, he realizes his troubles are only beginning. She says she's in the Witness Security Program, and doesn't trust the US Marshals because she thinks they're complicit in her abduction. Not only that, her stepdad was murdered last night. In a desperate and unlikely alliance, Nathan and Lauren must stay one step ahead of her kidnapper and the brutal mercenaries who will kill anyone who gets in their way. Played out over the course of 36 lightning-fast hours, Nathan and Lauren must learn to trust each other or they won't survive.

*Forced to Kill (The Nathan McBride Series)*


Trained Marine sniper Nathan McBride is the sole survivor of Montez de Oca, the brutal Nicaraguan interrogator who tortured countless souls to death before vanishing fourteen years ago. Though McBride's body-as well as his soul-still bear the scars from the interrogator's blade, he dares to hope the worst is behind him.
But when the FBI recovers a mutilated body from a remote Utah lake, McBride needs just one glimpse to know the truth: Montez de Oca has resurfaced, this time on American soil. And McBride will be damned if he lets him escape again. So begins a quest for justice that will push McBride to the edge, pitting his capacity for mercy against his hunger for vengeance in a deadly game of cat-and-mouse that will reach into the highest levels of the US government.

*About the Author*
A native of San Diego, Andrew Peterson won his first pellet-gun shooting competition at a young age, launching an award-winning competitive career in marksmanship and eventually earning the classification of Master in the NRA's High Power Rifle ranking system. A trained architect, he began writing fiction in 1990 and sold his first short story, "Mr. Haggarty's Stop," to San Diego Writers Monthly two years later. His _Nathan McBride_ novels have allowed him the opportunity to visit veterans' hospitals around the country, and he has donated more than two thousand books to wounded warriors and troops serving overseas. He and his wife, Carla, live in Monterey County, California.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

More good ones!  These are also only $2.99 or $3.99 in the US. . .and in KOLL!

(Lately I'm seeing more I want in the UK daily deal than the US daily deal!  )


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> More good ones! These are also only $2.99 or $3.99 in the US. . .and in KOLL!
> 
> (Lately I'm seeing more I want in the UK daily deal than the US daily deal!  )


It's no good, Ann - you'll just have to come back and live here again ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> It's no good, Ann - you'll just have to come back and live here again ....


I would LOVE to at least come and visit. . . . there's so much there that wasn't when I last lived there: the New Globe in London, the Doctor Who experience in Cardiff. . .not to mention things we missed even though we _were_ there for 3 years! And it turns out I have kindle friends all around the country!


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 02: *The Motel Life* by *Willy Vlautin*



Narrated by Frank Flannigan, The Motel Life tells the story of how he and his brother Jerry Lee take to the road in a bid to escape the hit-and-run accident which kick-starts the narrative. Written with huge compassion, and an eye for the small details of life, it has become one of the most talked about debuts of recent years.

*About the Author*
Willy Vlautin is the singer and main songwriter of the highly acclaimed Americana band _Richmond Fontaine_, whose albums include, _Post To Wire_ (2004) and, most recently, _The Fitzgerald_ (2005)

17 reviews - 4.5 stars average

228 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 03: *Tonight We Die As Men (General Military)* by *Ian Gardner* and *Roger Day*



The exploits of the 3rd Battalion, 506th Parachute Infantry Regiment have long been overshadowed by those of Easy Company, 2nd Battalion. Yet the actions of the 3rd Battalion during the D-Day landings were every bit as incredible. This is the astounding story of how, after suffering many immediate casualties on landing, the surviving paratroopers fought on towards their objective against horrendous odds. Using fascinating first-hand accounts of the soldiers and the French civilians who witnessed the Normandy campaign, and illustrated with black and white photographs and maps throughout, the authors offer a unique and comprehensive account of the experiences of the 3rd Battalion from training through to D-Day and beyond.

This incredible story continues in Deliver Us From Darkness, the dramatic history of the unit during Operation Market Garden and the desperate attempts to hold Hell's Highway open. 

*About the Authors*
Ian Gardner served for five years in Support Company,10th Battalion the Parachute Regiment as a medic, before leaving the Territorial Army in 1993 due to a parachuting injury. Ian has always loved military history but it was several years after leaving 10 Para that his interest in WWII US Paratroopers really began. Inspired after a visit to Normandy in 2000 he decided to focus on the 101st Airborne Division and in particular the 3rd Battalion of the 506th Parachute Infantry Regiment. Currently a self-employed graphic designer, _Tonight We Die As Men_ is his first historical work and is co-written with Roger Day. He is married, has two teenage children and lives near Aldershot in Hampshire.
Roger Day's family have lived in and around the village of Ramsbury for generations and he became very interested in the wartime history of Ramsbury and the surrounding area. In 1978 he married and moved to Hungerford and has two grown up children and works for The Royal Mail. His interest in local wartime history resulted in the publication, during 1999, of his first book entitled _Ramsbury at War_. In addition to co-authoring _Tonight We Die As Men_ with his friend Ian Gardner, Roger has also recently finished a history of the Second World War ammunition depot that was located in Savernake Forest, Wiltshire.

*Optimised for larger screens*

14 reviews - 4.8 stars average

352 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 04: *The Ninth Life of Louis Drax* by *Liz Jensen*



Nine-year-old Louis Drax is a problem child: bright, precocious, deceitful, and dangerously, disturbingly, accident prone. When he falls off a cliff into a ravine, the accident seems almost predestined. 
Louis miraculously survives - but the family has been shattered. Louis' father has vanished, his mother is paralysed by shock, and Louis lies in a deep coma from which he may never emerge. 
In a clinic in Provence, Dr Pascal Dannachet tries to coax Louis back to consciousness. But the boy defies medical logic, startling Dannachet out of his safe preconceptions, and drawing him inexorably into the dark heart of Louis' buried world. Only Louis holds the key to the mystery surrounding his fall - and he can't communicate. Or can he?

*About the Authors*
Liz Jensen is the acclaimed author of _The Paper Eater, Egg Dancing, Ark Baby_ (shortlisted for _The Guardian_ Fiction Prize) and most recently _War Crimes for the Home_. She lives in London.

4 reviews - 4.8 stars average

244 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 05: *Poison Princess* by *Kresley Cole*



In her young adult debut, #1 New York Times bestselling author Kresley Cole introduces The Arcana Chronicles, a spellbinding new dystopian series filled with riveting action, the dark mysticism of Tarot cards, and breathtaking romance.
Sixteen year old Evangeline "Evie" Greene leads a charmed life, until she begins experiencing horrifying hallucinations. When an apocalyptic event decimates her Louisiana hometown, Evie realizes her hallucinations were actually visions of the future--and they're still happening. Fighting for her life and desperate for answers, she must turn to her wrong-side-of-the-bayou classmate: Jack Deveaux.
With his mile-long rap sheet, wicked grin, and bad attitude, Jack is like no boy Evie has ever known. Even though he once scorned her and everything she represented, he agrees to protect Evie on her quest. She knows she can't totally depend on Jack. If he ever cast that wicked grin her way, could she possibly resist him?
As Jack and Evie race to find the source of her visions, they meet others who have gotten the same call. An ancient prophesy is being played out, and Evie is not the only one with special powers. A group of twenty-two teens has been chosen to reenact the ultimate battle between good and evil. But it's not always clear who is on which side... 

*About the Authors*
Kresley Cole has a Master's degree in English from the University of Florida and a lifelong interest in nautical literature and sailing. You can visit her website at www.kresleycole.com.

18 reviews - 3.8 stars average

244 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £12.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 06: *The Dead Tracks* by *Tim Weaver*



A serial killer more terrifying than you could ever imagine . . .
Seventeen-year-old Megan Carver was an unlikely runaway. A straight-A student from a happy home, she studied hard and rarely got into trouble. Six months on, she's never been found.
Missing persons investigator David Raker knows what it's like to grieve. He knows the shadowy world of the lost too. So, when he's hired by Megan's parents to find out what happened, he recognizes their pain - but knows that the darkest secrets can be buried deep.
And Megan's secrets could cost him his life.
Because as Raker investigates her disappearance, he realizes everything is a lie. People close to her are dead. Others are too terrified to talk. And soon the conspiracy of silence leads Raker towards a forest on the edge of the city. A place with a horrifying history - which was once the hunting ground for a brutal, twisted serial killer. 
A place known as the Dead Tracks. . .
Hot on the heels of _Chasing the Dead, The Dead Tracks_ by Tim Weaver revisits David Raker and his complex missing persons cases.

*About the Author*
Tim Weaver was born in 1977. At eighteen, he left school and started working in magazine journalism, and has since gone on to develop a successful career writing about films, TV, sport, games and technology. He is married with a young daughter, and lives near Bath. Tim's third David Raker novel, _Vanished_ follows his highly acclaimed debut _Chasing the Dead_ and its sequel, _The Dead Tracks_.

39 reviews - 4.7 stars average

560 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 07: *Viking 1: Odinn's Child* by *Tim Severin*



Our story begins in the year 1001 and the toddler, Thorgils Leiffson, son of Leif the Lucky and Thorgunna, arrives on the shores of Brattahlid in Greenland to be brought up in the fostercare of a young woman - Gudrid. Thorgils is a rootless character of quicksilver intelligence and adaptability. He has inherited his mother's ability of second sight and his destiny lies beyond the imagination of those around him. Virtually orphaned, he is raised by various mentors, who teach him the ancient ways and warn him of the invasion of the 'White Christ' into the land of the 'Old Gods'. Thorgils is guided by a restless quest for adventure and the wanderlust of his favoured god, Odinn. His fortunes take him into many dangerous situations as well as to the brink of death by execution, in battle, disease and shipwreck&#8230; Packed with wonderfully reimagined Viking sagas and adventures, and fascinating and unique characters, _Viking - Odinn's Child_ gives historical novel writing a new dimension.

The saga continues: *Viking 2: Sworn Brother* and *Viking 3: King's Man*

*About the Author*
Tim Severin, explorer, traveller, author, film-maker and lecturer has made many expeditions, most recently in search of Moby Dick and Robinson Crusoe, and has written books about all of them. _Odinn's Child_, volume one of the _Viking_ trilogy, is his first novel.

22 reviews - 3.8 stars average

356 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Another interesting looking one -- but still $7.59 here. . . . I've wishlisted it.


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 08: *A Quiet Flame: A Bernie Gunther Mystery (Bernie Gunther Mystery 5)* by *Philip Kerr*



Bernie Gunther, Berlin's hardest-boiled private eye, returns in this his latest outing. Moving the plot from pre-war Germany to the dangers of Argentina in 1950 and the post-war world of Hitler's most notorious war criminals, Kerr yet again delivers a powerful, compelling thriller. Posing as an escaping Nazi war criminal Bernie Gunther arrives in Buenos Aires and, having revealed his real identity to the local chief of police, discovers that his reputation as a detective goes before him. A young girl has been murdered in peculiarly gruesome circumstances that strongly resemble Bernie's final case as a homicide detective with the Berlin police during the dog days of the Weimar Republic. A case he had failed to solve. Circumstances lead the chief of police in Buenos Aires to suppose that the murderer may be one of several thousand ex-Nazis who have fetched up in Argentina since 1945. And, therefore, who better than Bernie Gunther to help him track that murderer down? Reluctantly Bernie agrees to help the police and discovers much more than he, or even they, bargained for. Redolent with atmosphere and featuring compelling portraits of real characters, such as Eva and Juan Peron, Adolf Eichmann, and Otto Skorzeny, this novel ends up asking some highly provocative questions about the true extent of Argentina's Nazi collaboration and anti-Semitism under the Perons.

*About the Author*
Philip Kerr was born in Edinburgh and went on to study at the University of Birmingham. He has written four other _Bernie Gunther_ books and a book for children, entitled _Children of the Lamp_. He lives in London and Cornwall.

35 reviews - 4.2 stars average

412 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Yikes! I almost forgot this ... 

Mar 09: *Keeping Secrets* by *Sue Gee*



Keeping Secrets is the absorbing story of two very different sisters: of their complex relationships with each other, with the men they love, and with their children. Hilda is clever, purposeful, self contained, a woman whose ordered life is focused on her teaching career, who lives alone and who, until she meets Stephen, a married man, has successfully kept emotion at a distance. In contrast, her younger sister Alice is someone whose feelings have always threatened to overwhelm her. She has always felt in Hilda's shadow, and her uncertainty and insecurity have receded only with the love of her husband, Tony, and the birth of her children. 
When she discovers that Hilda has decided to have Stephen's child she feels her territory is being invaded, and all her anxieties resurface. But as the birth of her baby draws near, Hilda's own problems emerge. She comes to realise that there are limits to her self-sufficiency, and that her relationship with Stephen is not as perfect as she had though. Meanwhile, Stephen's wife Miriam, physically and emotionally isolated at their house in Norfolk, has kept her own secrets, and made her own discoveries. As the hot summer wears on, the lives of all three women come to a turning point, with a climax which none of them has envisaged.

*About the Author*
Sue Gee was born in India, where her father was an Army officer. She grew up on a Devon farm, but lived in north London for 27 years with the journalist Marek Mayer, with whom she had a son, Jamie. She married Mayer in November 2003, less than two years before his death. She now lives in the town of Hay-on-Wye in the Welsh borders. 
Her novel _Letters From Prague_, was serialised on BBC Radio 4's _Woman's Hour_ and her play, _Ancient and Modern_, was broadcast on BBC Radio 4 in 2004, with Juliet Stevenson in the lead role. Her novel _The Hours of the Night_ received wide critical acclaim and was the controversial winner of the 1997 Romantic Novel of the Year Award, an award she won again in 2004 with her novel _Thin Air_.
She was Programme Leader for the MA Writing programme at Middlesex University from 2000 to 2008. She is currently reading for a PhD in Creative and Critical Writing at the University of East Anglia. She has been awarded a Royal Literary Fund Fellowship.

5 reviews - 4.8 stars average

328 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).

Free voucher: Get your Free Voucher to purchase a selected eBook from the Amazon Kindle Store for £1


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 10: *Mothers' Day - Four books for Mums*


[size=14pt]#1Wolf Whisperer (Mills & Boon Nocturne), by Karen WhiddonKeep your enemies close The only thing that's kept werewolf pack protector Mac going is his search for his missing children. His hatred for the clan who took them is legendary. But when a beautiful shifter saves him, Mac enters into a bond that is both seductive&#8230;and dangerous. Rehabilitating the abused weres is Kelly's life calling. And, because of who she is, she distrusts everything Pack. So when the handsome protector's arrival coincides with news of her sister's disappearance, Kelly is torn between suspicion&#8230;and desire.[size=14pt]#2The Mammy, by Brendan O'CarrollThe first book in the Agnes Browne trilogy, now a film starring Anjelica Huston and Tom Jones. 'And what was the cause of death?' 'A Hunter', Agnes said. 'Was he shot', the girl asked incredulously, 'was your husband shot?' 'By who?' Agnes asked this question as if the girl had found out something about her husband's death that she didn't know herself. Then a look of realisation came into her face. 'No! A Hillman Hunter, he was knocked down by a Hillman Hunter!' Agnes Browne is a widow of only a few hours when she goes to the Social Welfare Office. Living in James Larkin Flats, with Redser's legacy - seven little Brownes - to support on the income from her Moore Street stall, she can't afford to miss a day's pension. Life is like that for Agnes and her best pal Marion. But they still have time for a laugh and a jar, and Agnes even has a dream - that one day she will dance with Cliff Richard. THE MAMMY describes the life and times, the joys and sorrows of Agnes, hero of the BAFTA-nominated TV series Mrs. Browne's Boys. A book of hilarious incidents, glorious characters, and a passion for life, it is written with a sure touch and great ear for dialogue. With a new introduction by the author, Brendan O'Carroll.[size=14pt]#3A Midsummer Night's Sin (Mills & Boon M&B) (Mills & Boon Special Releases), by Kasey MichaelsThree unrepentant scoundrels infamous for being perilous to love&#8230; Handsome as the devil and twice as tempting, Robin 'Puck' Blackthorn lives for the pleasures of the moment. His only rule - never dally with an innocent woman. But when an encounter at a masquerade ball leaves him coveting the one woman who refuses to succumb to his charms, Puck realises that some rules were made to be broken&#8230; Scandalised to discover that the masked man with whom she'd shared a dance is the ton's most celebrated rake, Regina Hackett vows to keep her distance. Yet when her dear friend vanishes, it is to Puck that Regina must turn. And as they embark on a dangerous journey through London's darkest alleys, Regina will discover that beneath Puck's roguish façade lies a man who will stop at nothing to protect her&#8230; [size=14pt]#4On Poetry, by Glyn MaxwellOn Poetry, the latest addition to the Oberon Masters series, is a collection of short essays and reflections on poetry from the acclaimed British poet Glyn Maxwell.
These essays illustrates Maxwell's poetic philosophy, that the greatest verse arises from a harmony of mind and body, and that poetic forms originate in human necessities - breath, heartbeat, footstep, posture. He speaks of his inspirations, his models, and takes us inside the strange world of the Creative Writing Class, where four young hopefuls grapple with love, sex, cheap wine and hard work. Illustrated with examples from canonical poets, this is a beautiful and accessible guide to the most ancient and sublime of the realms of literature.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).

Free voucher: Get your Free Voucher to purchase a selected eBook from the Amazon Kindle Store for £1


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 11: *The 10PM Question* by *Kate de Goldi*



Frankie Parsons is twelve going on eighty -- an apparently sensible boy growing up in New Zealand, he has a drumbeat of worrying questions steadily gaining volume in his head: Are the smoke alarm batteries flat? Does the cat, and therefore the rest of the family, have worms? Will bird flu strike and ruin life as we know it?
Most of the people in Frankie's life seem gloriously untroubled by worry. Only Ma takes his catalogue of persistent anxieties seriously, listening patiently to the questions he brings her at 10 p.m. each night. But when a new girl arrives at school with relentless, unavoidable questions of her own, Frankie's carefully controlled world begins to unravel. Will he be able to face up to the unpalatable, ultimate 10 p.m. Question; why does Ma never leave the house?

*About the Author*
Kate De Goldi is a full-time writer who grew up in Christchurch and now lives in Wellington. The _10PM Question_ (200, won Book of the Year and Best Young Adult fiction at the 2009 New Zealand Post Children and Young Adults' Book Awards. It was also runner-up in the Fiction category at the Montana NZ Book Awards 2009, at which it won the Readers' Choice Award. It was a finalist in the LIANZA Children's Book Awards for the Esther Glen Award, and was shortlisted for the Nielson BookData NZ Booksellers' Choice Award.

3 reviews - 4.3 stars average

252 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).

Free voucher: Get your Free Voucher to purchase a selected eBook from the Amazon Kindle Store for £1


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 12: *Die for Me: A Novel of the Valentine Killer* by *Cynthia Eden*



She thought her fiancé was the perfect man-until he turned out to be the perfect killer&#8230; 
Katherine Cole is running for her life, desperate to escape the Valentine Killer-so-called because he stabs his victims through the heart and leaves them holding a telltale single red rose. Still he tracks her to New Orleans and begins carving a bloody path to her door. But this time, Katherine refuses to run any farther. This time, she'll do anything to stop the madman she once loved, even trust the sexy cop promising to keep her safe&#8230;
Detective Dane Black never lets his emotions interfere with his job, even as the Valentine Killer surfaces in New Orleans to stalk his prey. But when Dane agrees to protect the killer's ex-fiancée, Katherine Cole, he can't ignore the passion kindling between them. After a single unforgettable night binds them body and soul, Dane knows he won't rest until Katherine is safe in his arms-and the Valentine Killer is dead. Dark and intensely sexy, this romantic suspense novel from USA Today bestselling author Cynthia Eden is sure to leave readers breathless.

*About the Author*
A Southern girl with a penchant for both horror movies and happy endings, USA Today bestselling author Cynthia Eden has written more than two dozen tales of paranormal romance and romantic suspense. Her books have received starred reviews from Publishers Weekly, and her novel _Deadly Fear_ was named a Rita finalist for best romantic suspense. She currently lives in Alabama.

12 reviews - 4.2 stars average

358 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).

Free voucher: Get your Free Voucher to purchase a selected eBook from the Amazon Kindle Store for £1


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 13: *8 books today!*


[size=14pt]#1The Halogen Oven Secret, by Norma MillerA halogen oven cooks food almost as quickly as a microwave oven but with the added bonus of browning and crisping the food like a conventional oven.
Find out how the halogen oven can become an indispensable item of equipment in your kitchen with Norma Miller's comprehensive guide:
* Choose the right halogen oven for your needs
* Maximize the benefits of using the halogen oven
* Adapt your own recipes to the halogen oven
This book contains 150 tasty recipes, all personally tried and tested in the latest halogen ovens by Norma Miller. All the traditional favourites, such as Shepherd's Pie, Toad in the Hole, Sweet and Sour Pork, Chicken Curry, Lasagne and Poached Salmon are here, plus some exciting new contemporary recipes, including Nutty Pork Meatballs, Fish Kebabs with Mango Salsa, and even Sweet Orange and Chocolate Pizza. [size=14pt]#2Tony Robinson's Weird World of Wonders! British, by Tony RobinsonTony Robinson takes you on a headlong gallop through time, pointing out all the most important, funny, strange, amazing, entertaining, smelly and disgusting bits about the British! It's history, but not as we know it!
Find out everything you ever needed to know in this brilliant, action-packed, fact-filled book including:
- How to avoid scurvy
- Why bright red isn't the best colour for a soldier's uniform
- Why not being able to swim was considered an advantage, and
- How to cure the most gruesome tropical diseases

[size=14pt]#3Quiet the Mind, by Matthew JohnstoneFrom the author of the bestselling _Alphabet of the Human Heart_ and _I Had a Black Dog_ a beautifully illustrated book on how to meditate. In a world where finding even ten minutes to 'do nothing', the benefits of meditation can be profound. Meditation is simply a way of giving our brains a well-deserved break and can actually help our brains to function healthy and happily. 
This beautifully illustrated guide is an inspiring and practical book which shows you how to meditate without the need for uncomfortable lotus positions or prayer beads! With his typical gentle and insightful humour, Matthew's guide to meditation will enable to you to feel more present, more youthful, have more energy and greater concentration, improve your mood and sleep more soundly.

[size=14pt]#4Shadows of the Silver Screen, by Christopher EdgePenelope Tredwell is the feisty thirteen-year-old orphan heiress of the bestselling magazine, The Penny Dreadful, whose masterly tales of the macabre are gripping Victorian Britain.

[size=14pt]#5Berlin, A Novel, by Pierre FreiOccupied Berlin, 1945, American Sector. A young man inadvertently uncovers the body of a beautiful young woman trapped under a subway station: she has been sexually abused and strangled with a chain. In the scramble to identify the body, the victim is mistaken for an American and a local investigation becomes a matter for the US Military police. When the bodies of other young women are discovered it becomes clear that this is no isolated act of violence. Daring, atmospheric and taut, Pierre Frei has fashioned a gripping thriller from the wreckage of Berlin. There is a powerful pulse buried deep in the rubble. The fighting may be over, but the killing goes on.

[size=14pt]#6The Lost Library, by A. M. DeanHe was the keeper. Arno Holmstrand is about to die, his life cut short by an organization intent on taking all of his secrets about the one thing he has spent a lifetime guarding: the wherabouts and vast knowledge of the Library of Alexandria. She will inherit his legacy. Emily Wess is about to have her life change beyond all recognition. One minute she is a professor of history, the next she is flying around the world deciphering clues left by her mentor Arno Holvstrund. Is she being tested? They will kill for control They are the Council and crave power and position. Their courruption spreads from the highest points of government to the assassins they hire to commit their crimes.They will kill for the ancient knowledge contained in the Library. And Emily Wess has exactly what they want.

[size=14pt]#7Work, Sex and Rugby, by Lewis DaviesYoung and strong, this novel's protagonist is also a closet romantic, and life isn't matching up to all he thinks it should be. All the beer, work, sex and rugby in the town aren't enough to keep Lewis from missing Marianne. What will he do when she comes back from London with a sophisticated man in tow?

[size=14pt]#8Crucible (Alexander Seaton 3), by S.G. MacLeanAberdeen, 1631. University librarian Robert Sim takes receipt of a gift of books recently arrived from overseas, mysterious works on alchemy and hermetics - the pursuit of ancient knowledge. By nightfall he has been brutally murdered. His colleague and good friend Alexander Seaton is left with the task of hunting for clues as to his killer's motive, as well as locating the missing books. What did Sim discover in the package, and what makes these books so dangerous? 

*Some titles are optimised for larger screens and others are only available for certain devices - please check before you purchase!*

Text-to-Speech: Yes (not all titles)
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*Between £0.99 and £1.09 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).

Free voucher: Get your Free Voucher to purchase a selected eBook from the Amazon Kindle Store for £1


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 14: *Unwanted* by *Kristina Ohlsson - Author* and *Sarah Death - Translator*



One mistake changes everything&#8230; In the middle of a rainy Swedish summer, a little girl is abducted from a crowded train. Despite hundreds of potential witnesses, no one noticed when the girl was taken. Her distraught mother was left behind at the previous station in what seemed to be a coincidence. The train crew was alerted and kept a watchful eye on the sleeping child. But when the train pulled into Stockholm Central Station, the little girl had vanished. 
Inspector Alex Recht and his special team of federal investigators, assisted by the investigative analyst Fredrika Bergman, are assigned to what at first appears to be a classic custody fight. But when the child is found dead in the far north of Sweden with the word "unwanted" scribbled on her forehead, the case soon turns into the investigation team's worst nightmare-the pursuit of a brilliant and ruthless killer.
Now on the trail of a ruthless murderer with a terrifying agenda, will Alex and Fredrika manage to put aside their differences and work together to find the killer, before it's too late? 

*About the Author*
Kristina Ohlsson is a political scientist and works as a Counter-Terrorisn Officer at the OSCE (the Organisation for Security and Co-operation in Europe). She has previously worked as a security policy analyst for the National Swedish Police Board, the Ministry for Foreign Affairs and the Swedish National Defence, where she was a junior expert on the Middle East conflict and the foreign policy of the EU. Kristina lives in Stockholm. _Unwanted_ is the first installment in her crime series featuring Fredrika Bergman.

30 reviews - 3.9 stars average

370 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 15: *The Paperboy* by *Pete Dexter*



The sun is rising over Moat County, Florida, when Sheriff Thurmond Call is found dead on the highway, gutted like an alligator. A local ******* is swiftly arrested, tried and sentenced to death. Ward James - hotshot investigative reporter - returns to his rural hometown, intrigued by the proposition from a death row femme fatale who promises him the story of the decade. She's armed with explosive evidence, aiming to free her convicted 'fiancé'. Together, they barrel down Florida's back roads and through its seamy underbelly in search of The Story, racing flat out into a head-on collision that will make headline news.

*About the Author*
Pete Dexter won the US National Book Award for Fiction for _Paris Trout_, two Penn West Awards for Best Novel of the Year (_Paris Trout_ and _The Paperboy_), and the Los Angeles Times prize for Best Novel for _Train_. His most recent novel, _Spooner_ (Atlantic Books), was published to critical acclaim in 2009.

4 reviews - 3.8 stars average

336 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 16: *The Architects* by *Stefan Heym*



Written between 1963 and 1966, when its publication would have proved to be political dynamite - and its author's undoing - this novel of political intrigue and personal betrayal takes readers into the German Democratic Republic in the late 1950s, shortly after Khruschev's "secret speech" denouncing Stalin and his methods brought about a "thaw" in the Soviet bloc and, with it, the release of many victims of Stalinist brutality. Among these is Daniel, a Communist exile from Hitler who has been accused of treachery while in Moscow and who now returns to Germany after years of imprisonment. A brilliant architect, he is taken on by his former colleague, Arnold Sundstrom, who was in exile in Moscow as well but somehow fared better. He is now in fact the chief architect for the World Peace Road being built by the GDR. In Daniel, Arnold's young wife Julia finds the key that will unlock the dark secret of her husband's success and of her own parents' deaths in Moscow - and will undermine the very foundation on which she has built her life.
A novel of exquisite suspense, romance, and drama, The Architect is also a window on a harrowing period of history that its author experienced firsthand - and that readers would do well to remember today.

*About the Author*
Helmut Flieg (April 10, 1913 - December 16, 2001) was a German-Jewish writer, known by his pseudonym Stefan Heym. He lived in the United States (or served in its army abroad) between 1935 and 1952, before moving back to the part of his native Germany which was, from 1949-1990, German Democratic Republic (GDR, "East Germany"). He published works in English and German at home and abroad, and despite longstanding criticism of the GDR remained a committed socialist.

5 reviews - 4.6 stars average

304 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £9.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 17: *The Last Mughal* by *William Dalrymple*



On a dark evening in November 1862, a cheap coffin is buried in eerie silence. There are no lamentations or panegyrics, for the British Commissioner in charge has insisted, 'No vesting will remain to distinguish where the last of the Great Mughals rests.' This Mughal is Bahadur Shah Zafar II, one of the most tolerant and likeable of his remarkable dynasty who found himself leader of a violent and doomed uprising. The Siege of Delhi was the Raj's Stalingrad, the end of both Mughal power and a remarkable culture.

*About the Author*
William Dalrymple was born in Scotland and brought up on the shores of the Firth of Forth. He wrote the highly acclaimed bestseller _In Xanadu_ when he was twenty-two. His last book, _White Mughals_, won the Wolfson Prize for History 2003 and the Scottish Book of the Year Prize. A stage version by Christopher Hampton has just been co-commissioned by the National Theatre and the Tamasha Theatre Company. William Dalrymple is a Fellow of the Royal Society of Literature and of the Royal Asiatic Society. His Radio 4 series on the history of British spirituality and mysticism, _The Long Search_, won the 2002 Sandford St Martin Prize for Religious Broadcasting. He is married to the artist Olivia Fraser, and they have three children. They now divide their time between London and Delhi.

47 reviews - 4.4 stars average

496 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.09 until 11:59pm today (down from £10.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 18: *Today's Deal: Three books by Damon Galgut*

*The Impostor*


When Adam moves into an abandoned house on the dusty edge of town, he is hoping to recover from the loss of his job and his home in the city. But when he meets Canning - a shadowy figure from his childhooh - and Canning's enigmatic and beautiful wife, a sinister new chapter in his life begins. Canning has inherited a vast fortune and built for himself a giant folly in the veld, a magical place of fantasy and dreams that seduces Adam and transforms him absolutely, violently - and perhaps forever. Damon Galgut's magnificent novel evokes a hot and cruel and claustrophobic world, in which sex and death are never far from the surface. It is his most powerful and unforgettable novel yet.

*The Good Doctor*


A powerful, taut and intense tale of a friendship overshadowed by betrayal, set against the tawdry hopes and disappointments of a post-apartheid South Africa. When Laurence Waters arrives at his new post at a deserted rural hospital, staff physician Frank Eloff is instantly suspicious. Laurence is everything Frank is not-young, optimistic, and full of big ideas. The whole town is beset with new arrivals and the return of old faces. Frank reestablishes a liaison with a woman, one that will have unexpected consequences. A self-made dictator from apartheid days is rumored to be active in cross-border smuggling, and a group of soldiers has moved in to track him, led by a man from Frank's own dark past. Laurence sees only possibilities-but in a world where the past is demanding restitution from the present, his ill-starred idealism cannot last.

*The Quarry*


On a lonely stretch of road a nameless man commits a murder. The victim is a religious minister on his way to take up a post in a nearby town. The murderer decides to steal the dead man's identity only to discover that one of his first duties as the new minister is to bury a body that has just been found out near the quarry... Captain Mong, the head of the local police takes a close interest in the minister's work, although there is evidence linking young petty criminals to the crime. Mong knows it is the new minister who is guilty. But he bides his time, watching, listening, slowly circling his prey. Building to a climax that is almost too much to bear with the town's church ablaze, the Captain is compelled to pursue the murderer across the veldt, while his exhausted quarry struggles to make good his escape. In _The Quarry_, Galgut's tender prose combines with the power of myth to create a devastating drama, alive with tension.


*About the Author*
Damon Galgut was born in Pretoria in 1963 and now lives in Cape Town. He wrote his first novel, _A Sinless Season_, when he was seventeen. His other books include _Small Circle of Beings_ and _The Beautiful Screaming of Pigs_.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 19: *Good Strategy/Bad Strategy: The Difference and Why It Matters* by *Richard Rumelt*



How to create and implement a powerful, action-oriented strategy that gets results Developing and implementing a strategy is the central task of any leader, whether they are CEO at a leading global company or head of a school. There has been a growing and unfortunate tendency to equate buzz-words, motivational slogans and financial goals with 'strategy', Richard Rumelt debunks these elements of 'bad strategy' and awakens an understanding of the power of 'good strategy.' A good strategy is a specific and coherent response to the obstacles to progress. It works by harnessing and applying power where it will have the greatest effect, whether putting a man on the moon, fighting a war, launching a new product or responding to changing market dynamics. Rumelt argues that the heart of good strategy is insight into the hidden power in a situation, and into an appropriate response. He shows how this insight can be cultivated with a wide variety of tools that lead to better thinking. Good Strategy/Bad Strategy draws on business, non-profit and military affairs to bring Rumelt's original and pragmatic ideas to life. His fascinating examples range from Apple to General Motors; the two Iraq wars to Afghanistan; a small local market to Wal-Mart and from Global Crossing to the 2007-08 financial crisis. Demonstrating an astonishing grasp and deft integration of economics, finance, technology, history, and the brilliance and foibles of the human character, _Good Strategy/Bad Strategy_ is the culmination of Rumelt's decades of striving beyond the superficial to address hard questions with honesty, clarity and integrity. 

*About the Author*
Richard Rumelt is a professor at UCLA's Anderson School of Business. He also taught for several years at INSEAD in France, and has been a consultant to a wide range of organisations, from the Samuel Goldwyn Company to Shell.

32 reviews - 4.7 stars average

340 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.09 until 11:59pm today (down from £9.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 20: *To Dream of the Dead: A Merrily Watkins Mystery* by *Phil Rickman*



The clouds had closed down the moon, and the village lights shone brighter as if in a kind of panic&#8230; Late December and the river is rising. The Herefordshire village of Ledwardine has not been flooded in living memory; prosperous incomers and weekenders, lured by dreams of woodsmoke and mulled wine, have been assured it will never happen. But in these days of climate change nothing is certain. Merrily Watkins, parish priest and diocesan exorcist, has learned that one of the incomers, living incognito in a barn conversion, is an author whose aggressive, evangelical atheism has made him a figure of hate for religious fundamentalists. The writer's wife is becoming conspicuously agitated - is it the fear of discovery of the kind of fear that she, of all people, could never disclose? Meanwhile, another kind of religious conflict flares, as the Welsh border county digs up its pagan past. Only days before Christmas, police in the city of Hereford make a gruesome discovery, linked to the unearthing of the Dinedor Serpent, a unique prehistoric ritual monument threatened by a new road. In Ledwardine itself, a team led by a controversial TV archaeologist is uncovering the buried Bronze Age stones of Coleman's Meadow - an exciting time for Merrily's teenage daughter, Jane, but the last thing some people want is for these stones to stand again. Overnight, the village is isolated in the floods, cut off with a killer inside - a new kind of killer for a cold new age. As the waters rise, shocking savagery paralyses an ancient community untangling its own history against the swirling uncertainty of the future.

*About the Author*
Phil Rickman lives on the Welsh border where he writes and presents the book programme _Phil the Shelf_ on BBC Radio Wales. He is the author of nine other Merrily Watkins' Mysteries, introducing the Reverend in _The Wine of Angels_, and charting her career as the diocesan exorcist with _Midwinter of the Spirit, A Crown of Lights, The Cure of Souls, The Lamp of the Wicked, The Prayer of the Night Shepherd, The Smile of a Ghost, The Remains of an Altar_ and _The Fabric of Sin_.

44 reviews - 4.7 stars average

479 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 21: *A Lady Cyclist's Guide to Kashgar* by *Suzanne Joinson*



It is 1923 and Evangeline English, keen lady cyclist, arrives with her sister Lizzie at the ancient Silk Route city of Kashgar to help establish a Christian mission. Lizzie is in thrall to their forceful and unyielding leader Millicent, but Eva's motivations for leaving her bourgeois life back at home are less clear-cut. As they attempt to navigate their new home and are met with resistance and calamity, Eva commences work on her book,_ A Lady Cyclist's Guide to Kashgar_... In present-day London another story is beginning. Frieda, a young woman adrift in her own life, opens her front door one night to find a man sleeping on the landing. In the morning he is gone, leaving on the wall an exquisite drawing of a long-tailed bird and a line of Arabic script. Tayeb, who has fled to England from Yemen, has arrived on Frieda's doorstep just as she learns that she is the next-of-kin to a dead woman she has never heard of: a woman whose abandoned flat contains many surprises - among them an ill-tempered owl. The two wanderers begin an unlikely friendship as their worlds collide, and they embark on a journey that is as great, and as unexpected, as Eva's. A stunning debut peopled by unforgettable characters, _A Lady Cyclist's Guide to Kashgar_ is an extraordinary story of inheritance and the search for belonging in a fractured and globalised world. 

*About the Author*
Suzanne Joinson works in the literature department of the British Council, and regularly travels widely across the Middle East, North Africa, China and Europe. In 2007 she won the New Writing Ventures Award for Creative Non-Fiction for _Laila Ahmed_. She is studying for a PhD in Creative Writing at Goldsmiths, University of London, and lives by the sea on the South Coast of England.

26 reviews - 3.9 stars average

384 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.29 until 11:59pm today (down from £12.99)*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 22: *The Salt Maiden* by *Colleen Thompson*



Deep beneath the desert lies a woman's body, mummified by salt, abandoned by those who ought to seek her. With her rests a secret that someone will kill to keep buried. 
It's a barren wasteland, the dead center of nowhere, and the last place Dana Vanover wants to be. But it's also the last known address of her missing sister. Determined to locate Angie, Dana won't be deterred by suspicious ********, snakebite, or even the grim prognosis of Sheriff Jay Eversole: no woman could survive more than a week alone in the burning heat of Rimrock County . But the endless sands aren't the only thing hotter than the chili served up in the Broken Spur café. Despite small-town dirty politics, a deadly car chase and a dangerous paternity search, Dana and Jay can't keep their hands off each other. In the least populated area of the country they've managed to find love. Now all they have to do is stay alive long enough to uncover...The Salt Maiden

*About the Author*
From the historical novels that began her writing journey (written as Gwyneth Atlee and Colleen Easton) to the riveting romantic suspense that has become her trademark, Colleen Thompson writes stories that show us that sometimes, love can kill.
In 2004, Colleen Thompson's first romantic thriller, _Fatal Error_, launched Dorchester Publishing's new line of fast-paced, steamy romantic suspense. The book was nominated for the RITA Award for Best Romantic Suspense and won the Texas Gold for Best Mainstream Fiction. Other honors received by her books include a starred review from Publisher's Weekly, nominations from the Reviewers International Organization, Top Pick, KISS awards, and a reviewers' choice award nomination from Romantic Times Book Club Magazine, and a Perfect Ten from Romance Reviews Today. 
Now residing in the Houston area with her husband and son, Colleen works with children in addition to her writing and speaking. When she's not on deadline, she can often be found hiking with her family, playing with her pets, fiddling with her computer, or with her nose stuck in a good book.

2 reviews - 5.0 stars average

309 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 23: *Today's Deal: Two books by Lillian Beckwith*

*The Sea for Breakfast*


Lillian Beckwith takes her experiences of moving to a croft of her own, and uses them as the basis of these comic adventures, once again set on the island of Bruach. Adapting to a totally different way of life provides many excuses for humour. 
In one story, beachcombing yields a strange find; in another, a Christmas party results in a riotous night's celebrations. The eccentric cast of characters guarantees there is never a dull moment on Bruach.

2 reviews - 5.0 stars average

*A Breath of Autumn*


Kirsty MacDonald is a crofter on the idyllic Westisle in the Hebrides, an island she now owns. Her son, Wee Ruari, has started school on the mainland, travelling by boat across the Sound to Clachan, and being separated from her son during the week is a wrench for Kirsty. Twice widowed, she misses the boy's father, who was tragically drowned, and also her husband's brother, who became her second husband - and secretly loved her. Kirsty is not left entirely alone though. As autumn arrives she is kept busy preparing for the winter and finds herself fully involved in the lives of her fellow islanders: fisherman Jamie, who is like her own son, his friend Euan and new arrival Enac. However, it is the appearance of a Canadian and his daughter that causes the biggest waves in the small community. Kirsty is opposed to change but soon comes to learn that not all change is to be resisted.

4 reviews - 4.8 stars average


*About the Author*
Lillian Beckwith (Lillian Comber) was born in Ellesmere Port, Cheshire, in 1916. She went to live in the Hebrides before the Second World War and stayed there for nearly twenty years, living first on Elgol, Isle of Skye, and later on the nearby and smaller Isle of Soay. Her hilarious initiation into crofting life is captured in the heart warming book _The Hills is Lonely_. She acquired her own cottage, and living and working on her own croft gave rise to a series of magical Hebridean books such as _The Sea For Breakfast_. She retired to the Isle of Man, where she died in 2004.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

Kindle Spring Sale
Hundreds of books for £0.99 or less. Choose from a selection of bestsellers and hot new releases to popular authors and debut novelists. Offer ends 11:59 pm, April 4, 2013. Additional terms and conditions apply.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 25: *You Are Not So Smart: Why Your Memory is Mostly Fiction, Why You Have Too Many Friends on Facebook and 46 Other Ways You're Deluding Yourself* by *David McRaney*



How many of your Facebook friends do you think you know? Do you think you'd rush to a stranger's help when no one else would? Do you think you choose which product to buy based on whether you like it? Do you think you know why you procrastinate? The truth is, you're probably wrong. You are not so smart. In fact, you're pretty irrational, just like everyone else. But that's OK - because that's all part of being human. Based on the popular blog, _You Are Not So Smart_ explores in 48 short chapters the assorted ways we mislead ourselves everyday. In this pithy celebration of self-delusion, prepare for a whirlwind tour of the latest research in psychology, and to discover finally why we never get round to our New Year resolutions.

*About the Author*
David McRaney is a journalist, new media guru, and self-described psychology nerd. Twice-recipient of the William Randolph Hearst Award, he runs the popular blog youarenotsosmart.com. This is his first book.

23 reviews - 4.4 stars average

320 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

Kindle Spring Sale
Hundreds of books for £0.99 or less. Choose from a selection of bestsellers and hot new releases to popular authors and debut novelists. Offer ends 11:59 pm, April 4, 2013. Additional terms and conditions apply.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 26: *Today's Deal: Three novels in the Goerge Gently series by Alan Hunter*

*Gently with the Ladies (Inspector George Gently 13)*


A police man-hunt fails to find the husband of a brutally murdered woman - until he turns up in Gently's office.The hunted man is, in fact, a far-distant relative of Gently and throws himself on the Chief Inspector's mercy. Gently will have none of it and is ready to hand the man over to his colleagues in charge of the investigation, but there are some intriguing elements to the case.The fact that the prime suspect had fled to be with his mistress and then taken to the open sea in a chartered yacht seems hugely incriminating. But the affluent and exotic lifestyle of the victim, whose apartment was designed for erotic pleasure with her lesbian lover, supports the accused man's protestations of innocence.

5 reviews - 4.4 average

*Gently Continental (Inspector George Gently 14)*


Good music, fine dining and comfortable surroundings - that's how the Hotel Continental is advertised. Fraud, blackmail, torture and murder - that's what it becomes famous for.The popular hotel on the English coast built its reputation on its Viennese cuisine and Austrian style but when one of the guests is found dead at the bottom of the nearby cliffs bearing the wounds of a man who has been systematically tortured, Gently brushes aside the hotel's facade of respectability.International intrigue and a dark secret that stretches from Nazi-occupied Austria across the Atlantic to the back streets of New York leave Gently juggling with a deadly conundrum.

5 reviews - 3.4 average

*Gently North-West (Inspector George Gently 15)*


There's blood in the heather and a murderer on the loose when Gently pays a quite visit to the Highlands of Scotland.Had Brenda Merryn not been such a stong-willed woman and had she not been so much in love with George Gently, driving all the way to Scotland for a holiday with Gently's sister and brother-in-law might have been a bit of a challenge. Spying on a heavily armed private army of nationalists, being held at gunpoint on the hillside, being held prisoner in a filthy outhouse and becoming involved in a murder would be unthinkable.For Gently, it's all in a day's work and his holiday is put on hold while he stalks a murderer in the mountains, with Brenda by his side.

6 reviews - 3.3 stars average

*About the Author*
Alan Hunter was born in Hoveton, Norfolk in 1922. He left school at the age of 14 to work on his father's farm, spending his spare time sailing on the Norfolk Broads and writing nature notes for the _Eastern Evening News_. He also wrote poetry, some of which was published while he was in the RAF during World War II. By 1950, he was running his own book shop in Norwich and in 1955, he wrote the first of 45 _George Gently_ novels. He died in 2005 aged 82.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*

Kindle Spring Sale
Hundreds of books for £0.99 or less. Choose from a selection of bestsellers and hot new releases to popular authors and debut novelists. Offer ends 11:59 pm, April 4, 2013. Additional terms and conditions apply.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 28: *Far From The East End: The moving story of an evacuee's survival and search for home* by *Iris Jones Simantel*



From the streets of London to the Welsh countryside, evacuee Iris Simantel tells of her desperate search for somewhere to belong in _Far From The East End_.
Born in 1938 under threat of looming war, Iris spent her early years playing in the rubble of bombed buildings in Dagenham by day and cowering in a dusty shelter at night. But the hardships of poverty and the dreaded Blitz could not match the pain she felt at her parents' indifference. She prayed that just once her mother would hold her when the bombs rained down. But loneliness only intensified when she was evacuated.
Finding the nurturing home she had always dreamt of in her adopted Welsh parents, she wonders what, when she returns to London after the war, will be waiting for her. Will she ever be able to love her philandering father, depressive mother and an angry, bullying brother? Will her family even survive? Or will she have to look farther afield for the affection she so longs for? Prepare to be taken on a beautiful and emotional journey with Iris Simantel's nostalgic memoir, _Far From The East End_.

*About the Author*
Iris Jones grew up in Dagenham and South Oxhey, but now resides in Devon where she enjoys writing as a pastime. Her memoir about her childhood beat several thousand other entries to win the Saga Life Stories Competition.

25 reviews - 4.8 stars average

320 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*

Kindle Spring Sale
Hundreds of books for £0.99 or less. Choose from a selection of bestsellers and hot new releases to popular authors and debut novelists. Offer ends 11:59 pm, April 4, 2013. Additional terms and conditions apply.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 29: *Today's Deal: Three gripping crime novels*

*Pilgrim Soul (Douglas Brodie 3)* by *Gordon Ferris*


From the author of _The Hanging Shed_ comes the third instalment in the Douglas Brodie series.
It's 1947 and the worst winter in memory: Glasgow is buried in snow, killers stalk the streets - and Douglas Brodie's past is engulfing him.
It starts small. The Jewish community in Glasgow asks Douglas Brodie, ex-policeman turned journalist, to solve a series of burglaries. The police don't care and Brodie needs the cash. Brodie solves the crime but the thief is found dead, butchered by the owner of the house he was robbing. When the householder in turn is murdered, the whole community is in uproar - and Brodie's simple case of theft disintegrates into chaos. 
Into the mayhem strides Danny McRae - Brodie's old sparring partner from when they policed Glasgow's mean streets. Does Danny bring with him the seeds of redemption or retribution? As the murder tally mounts, Brodie discovers tainted gold and a blood-stained trail back to the concentration camps. Back to the horrors that haunt his dreams. Glasgow is overflowing with Jewish refugees. But have their persecutors pursued them? And who will be next to die?

61 reviews - 4.7 average

*Gone Again* by *Doug Johnstone*


_'It's just to say that no-one has come to pick Nathan up from school, and we were wondering if there was a problem of some kind?' _ 
As Mark Douglas photographs a pod of whales stranded in the waters off Edinburgh's Portobello Beach, he is called by his son's school: his wife, Lauren, hasn't turned up to collect their son. Calm at first, Mark collects Nathan and takes him home but as the hours slowly crawl by he increasingly starts to worry.
With brilliantly controlled reveals, we learn some of the painful secrets of the couple's shared past, not least that it isn't the first time Lauren has disappeared. And as Mark struggles to care for his son and shield him from the truth of what's going on, the police seem dangerously short of leads. That is, until a shocking discovery...

7 reviews - 3.7 average

*The Crowded Grave (Bruno Chief of Police 4)* by *Martin Walker*


Bruno's day has not started well. 
The Saint Denis Chief of Police is busy. A French-Spanish summit to be held in a local chateau is being threatened by Basque separatists, and animal rights campaigners are causing havoc at the foie gras farms. Up to his ears with ETA and PETA, he's not even had time for lunch. And it's about to get worse. 
A local archaeological team, digging for evidence of prehistoric man, unearths a well-preserved skeleton. Yet it's a lot more recent than they'd hoped - boasting a Swatch on its wrist and a bullet-hole in its skull. With an influx of visitors making Saint Denis almost as crowded as the excavation's grave, the key appears to lie with one of these outsiders. Bruno must think fast, and keep his wits about him. Especially as the answer may lie a little closer to home.

13 reviews - 4.4 stars average

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

Kindle Spring Sale
Hundreds of books for £0.99 or less. Choose from a selection of bestsellers and hot new releases to popular authors and debut novelists. Offer ends 11:59 pm, April 4, 2013. Additional terms and conditions apply.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 30: *Today's Deals: Three top titles*

*Mrs Robinson's Disgrace* by *Kate Summerscale*


From the author of _The Hanging Shed_ comes the third instalment in the Douglas Brodie series.
On a mild winter's evening in 1850, Isabella Robinson set out for a party. Her carriage bumped across the wide cobbled streets of Edinburgh's Georgian New Town and drew up at 8 Royal Circus, a grand sandstone terrace lit by gas lamps.The guests were gathered in the high, airy drawing rooms on the first floor, the ladies in glinting silk and satin pulled tight over boned corsets; the gentlemen in tailcoats, waistcoats and neckties. When Mrs Robinson joined the throng she was at once enchanted by a Mr Edward Lane, a handsome medical student ten years her junior. He was 'fascinating', she told her diary, before chastising herself for being so susceptible to a man's charms. But a wish had taken hold of her, which she was to find hard to shake...

46 reviews - 3.5 average

*The Distant Hours* by *Kate Morton*


Edie Burchill and her mother have never been close, but when a long lost letter arrives with the return address of Millderhurst Castle, Kent, printed on its envelope, Edie begins to suspect that her mother's emotional distance masks an old secret. Evacuated from London as a thirteen year old girl, Edie's mother is chosen by the mysterious Juniper Blythe, and taken to live at Millderhurst Castle with the Blythe family. Fifty years later, Edie too is drawn to Millderhurst and the eccentric Sisters Blythe. Old ladies now, the three still live together, the twins nursing Juniper, whose abandonment by her fiancé in 1941 plunged her into madness. Inside the decaying castle, Edie begins to unravel her mother's past. But there are other secrets hidden in the stones of Millderhurst Castle, and Edie is about to learn more than she expected. The truth of what happened in the distant hours has been waiting a long time for someone to find it . . .

253 reviews - 3.5 average

*The White Tiger* by *Aravind Adiga*


Balram Halwai is the White Tiger - the smartest boy in his village. His family is too poor for him to afford for him to finish school and he has to work in a teashop, breaking coals and wiping tables. But Balram gets his break when a rich man hires him as a chauffeur, and takes him to live in Delhi. The city is a revelation. As he drives his master to shopping malls and call centres, Balram becomes increasingly aware of immense wealth and opportunity all around him, while knowing that he will never be able to gain access to that world. As Balram broods over his situation, he realizes that there is only one way he can become part of this glamorous new India - by murdering his master. _The White Tiger_ presents a raw and unromanticised India, both thrilling and shocking - from the desperate, almost lawless villages along the Ganges, to the booming Wild South of Bangalore and its technology and outsourcing centres. The first-person confession of a murderer, _The White Tiger_ is as compelling for its subject matter as for the voice of its narrator - amoral, cynical, unrepentant, yet deeply endearing.

262 reviews - 3.9 stars average

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 or £1.19 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

Kindle Spring Sale
Hundreds of books for £0.99 or less. Choose from a selection of bestsellers and hot new releases to popular authors and debut novelists. Offer ends 11:59 pm, April 4, 2013. Additional terms and conditions apply.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Mar 31: *Today's Deal: The Chronicles of Narnia series by CS Lewis*

*The Magician's Nephew (The Chronicles of Narnia, Book 1)*


When Digory and Polly discover Uncle Andrew's secret workshop, they are tricked into touching the magic rings which transport them to the Other Place. But even Uncle Andrew doesn't realise the wonders that await them - for here is the gateway to the Land of Narnia and the beginning of many wonderful adventures there.

61 reviews - 4.6 average

*The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe (The Chronicles of Narnia, Book 2)*


Narnia . . . a land frozen in eternal winter . . . a country waiting to be set free.
Four adventurers step through a wardrobe door and into the land of Narnia, a land enslaved by the power of the White Witch. But when almost all hope is lost, the return of the Great Lion, Aslan, signals a great change . . . and a great sacrifice.

113 reviews - 4.6 average

*The Horse and His Boy (The Chronicles of Narnia, Book 3)*


_The Horse and his Boy_ is a stirring and dramatic fantasy story that finds a young boy named Shasta on the run from his homeland with the talking horse, Bree. When the pair discover a deadly plot by the Calormen people to conquer the land of Narnia, the race is on to warn the inhabitants of the impending danger and to rescue them all from certain death.

43 reviews - 4.4 stars average

*Prince Caspian (The Chronicles of Narnia, Book 4)*


Peter, Susan, Edmund and Lucy are mysteriously transported back to Narnia where they discover that it has been hundred's of years since their reign as Kings and Queens of the land ended. Cair Paravel, the castle where they lived, is in ruins and the evil King Miraz has taken charge. Along with their old friend Prince Caspian they race to overthrow the King, calling on the help of Aslan and his trusty follower, Reepicheep the mouse.

31 reviews - 4.5 stars average

*The Voyage of the Dawn Treader (The Chronicles of Narnia, Book 5)*


Book five in the _Chronicles of Narnia_ sees the intrepid Edmund and Lucy returning to Narnia--with their beastly cousin Eustace in tow--on the ship The Dawn Treader where their old friend Prince Caspian is searching for lost friends of his father's. As the children take to the Eastern Seas in their hunt for the friends they find themselves embroiled in a dangerous adventure that leads them once again into the arms of Aslan the lion.

34 reviews - 4.5 stars average

*The Silver Chair (The Chronicles of Narnia, Book 6)*


Eustace and Jill are called back to Narnia where they meet Aslan the lion who sets them the task of finding King Caspian's long lost son, Rilian. With Narnian marshwiggle Puddlegum in tow the pair stumble across Harfang, the castle of giants, and are invited to stay for the Autumn Feast--and then they realise that they are the main ingredients. _The Silver Chair_, the sixth book in the Chronicles of Narnia, is filled with all the fast-paced adventure of the other Chronicles and introduces Narnia fans to a host of new, remarkable characters.

22 reviews - 4.4 stars average

*The Last Battle (The Chronicles of Narnia, Book 7)*


A false Aslan is roaming the land of Narnia, forcing the terrified Narnians to work for the evil Calormenes. Jill Pole and Eustace Scrubb find themselves called back to Narnia just one more time to help them in their biggest and most frightening battle against injustice yet alongside King Tirian, who helps to lead them in the almighty struggle between good and evil.

32 reviews - 4.2 stars average

*About the Author*
Clive Staples Lewis, born in 1898, wrote many books for adults but the Narnia stories were his only works for children. The final title, _The Last Battle_, published in 1956, won the Carnegie Award, the highest mark of excellence in children's literature.

*Note: These illustrated versions are optimised for the larger screen*

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today (down from £5.99)*

*Also featured:-*

Kindle Spring Sale
Hundreds of books for £0.99 or less. Choose from a selection of bestsellers and hot new releases to popular authors and debut novelists. Offer ends 11:59 pm, April 4, 2013. Additional terms and conditions apply.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 01: *Dear Lupin... Letters to a Wayward Son* by *Charlie Mortimer* and *Roger Mortimer*



Nostalgic, witty and filled with characters and situations that people of all ages will recognise, _Dear Lupin_ is the entire correspondence of a Father to his only son, spanning nearly 25 years. 
Roger Mortimer's sometimes hilarious, sometimes touching, always generous letters to his son are packed with anecdotes and sharp observations, with a unique analogy for each and every scrape Charlie Mortimer got himself into. The trials and tribulations of his youth and early adulthood are received by his father with humour, understanding and a touch of resignation, making them the perfect reminder of when letters were common, but always special.A racing journalist himself, Roger Mortimer wrote for a living, yet still wrote more than 150 letters to his son as he left school, and lived in places such as South America, Africa, Weston-super-Mare and eventually London. These letters form a memoir of their relationship, and an affectionate portrait of a time gone by.

*About the Author*
Charlie Mortimer was born in 1952 and educated at Wellesley House, Broadstairs and (reluctantly) Eton. He has been, among other things, an officer in the Coldstream Guards, a vintage car restorer, an estate agent, a roughneck on an oil rig, a pop group manager, a mechanic in Africa, a manufacturer of boxer shorts and an antiques dealer. He currently describes himself as a 'middle aged, middle class spiv (mostly retired)'.

124 reviews - 4.2 stars average

192 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

Kindle Spring Sale
Hundreds of books for £0.99 or less. Choose from a selection of bestsellers and hot new releases to popular authors and debut novelists. Offer ends 11:59 pm, April 4, 2013. Additional terms and conditions apply.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 02: *Elegy for April (Quirke 3)* by *Benjamin Black*



1950's Ireland. As a deep, bewildering fog cloaks Dublin, a young woman is found to have vanished. When Phoebe Griffin, still haunted by the horrors of her past, is unable to discover news of her friend; Quirke, fresh from drying out in an institution, responds to his daughter's request for help. But as Phoebe, Quirke and Inspector Hackett speak with those who knew April, they begin to realise that there may have been more behind the young woman's discretion and secrecy than they could have imagined. And while Quirke finds himself distracted from his sobriety by a beautiful young actress, Phoebe watches helplessly as April's family hush up her disappearance, terrified of a scandal; and all possible leads seem to dry up, bar one she cannot bear to contemplate . . . When Quirke eventually makes a disturbing discovery, he is finally able to begin unravelling the great, complex web of love, lies, jealousy and dark secrets that April spun her life from...

*About the Author*
Benjamin Black is the pen name of acclaimed author John Banville, who was born in Wexford, Ireland, in 1945. His novels have won numerous awards, including the Man Booker Prize in 2005 for _The Sea_. He lives in Dublin.

11 reviews - 4.5 stars average

320 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

Kindle Spring Sale
Hundreds of books for £0.99 or less. Choose from a selection of bestsellers and hot new releases to popular authors and debut novelists. Offer ends 11:59 pm, April 4, 2013. Additional terms and conditions apply.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 03: *Running with the Pack: Thoughts From the Road on Meaning and Mortality* by *Mark Rowlands*



Mark Rowlands has run for most of his life. He has also been a professional philosopher. And for him the two - running and philosophising - are inextricably connected. In Running with the Pack he tells us about the most significant runs of his life - from the entire day he spent running as a boy in Wales, to the runs along French beaches and up Irish mountains with his beloved wolf Brenin, and through Florida swamps more recently with his dog Nina. Intertwined with this honest, passionate and witty memoir are the fascinating meditations that those runs triggered. He ends by describing running a mid-life marathon with absolutely no training. Woven throughout the book are profound meditations on mortality, midlife and the meaning of life. This is a highly original and moving book that will make the philosophically inclined want to run, and those who love running become intoxicated by philosophical ideas.

*About the Author*
Mark Rowlands was born in Newport, Wales. He is a Professor of Philosophy at the University of Miami and the author of a dozen books, including the bestselling _The Philosopher and the Wolf_. His books have been translated into fifteen languages. His website is www.markrowlandsauthor.com, and he blogs at www.secularphilosophy.com

2 reviews - 5.0 stars average

224 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.39 until 11:59pm today (down from £12.99)*

*Also featured:-*

Kindle Spring Sale
Hundreds of books for £0.99 or less. Choose from a selection of bestsellers and hot new releases to popular authors and debut novelists. Offer ends 11:59 pm, April 4, 2013. Additional terms and conditions apply.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 04: *Today's Deals: Three science-fiction / fantasy titles*

*Stolen Away (Drake Chronicles)* by *Alyxandra Harvey*


For seventeen years, Eloise Hart had no idea the world of Faery even existed. Now she has been abducted and trapped in the Rath of Lord Strahan, King of Faery. Strahan was only meant to rule for seven years, as Faery tradition dictates, and then give up his crown to another. But he won't comply, and now chaos threatens both worlds.The only one who can break his stranglehold on the Faery court is his wife, Eloise's aunt, Antonia. Using Eloise to lure Antonia, Strahan captures his wife, desperate to end the only threat to his reign. Together with her best friends Jo and Devin, Eloise must place her trust in Lucas, her handsome protector, and Strahan's mysterious son, Eldric, and forge alliances with other Fae in a dangerous attempt to free Antonia for ever.

14 reviews - 3.9 average

*Tooth and Claw* by *Jo Walton*


A family of dragons gathers on the occasion of the death of their father, the elder Bon Agornin. As is custom, they must eat the body. But even as Bon's last remains are polished off, his sons and daughters must all jostle for a position in the new hierarchy. While the youngest son seeks greedy remuneration through the courts of law, the eldest son - a dragon of the cloth - agonises over his father's deathbed confession. While one daughter is caught between loyalty to her family by blood and her family by marriage, another daughter follows her heart - only to discover the great cost of true love... 
Here is a Victorian story of political intrigue, family ties and political intrigue, set in a world of dragons - a world, quite literally, red in tooth and claw. Full of fiery wit, this is a novel unlike any other.

2 reviews - 4.5 average

*Sanctum (Guards of the Shadowlands)* by *Sarah Fine*


A week ago, seventeen-year-old Lela Santos's best friend, Nadia, killed herself. Today, thanks to a farewell ritual gone awry, Lela is standing in paradise, looking upon a vast gated city in the distance - hell. No one willingly walks through the Suicide Gates, into a place smothered in darkness and infested with depraved creatures. But Lela isn't just anyone - she's determined to save her best friend's soul, even if it means sacrificing her eternal afterlife.
As Lela struggles to find Nadia, she's captured by the Guards, enormous, not-quite-human creatures that patrol the dark city's endless streets. Their all-too human leader, Malachi, is unlike them in every way except one: his deadly efficiency. When he meets Lela, Malachi forms his own plan: get her out of the city, even if it means she must leave Nadia behind. Malachi knows something Lela doesn't - the dark city isn't the worst place Lela could end up, and he will stop at nothing to keep her from that fate.

85 reviews - 4.6 stars average

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No (Sanctum - Yes)

*£0.99 each (at least 75% off) until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

Kindle Spring Sale
Hundreds of books for £0.99 or less. Choose from a selection of bestsellers and hot new releases to popular authors and debut novelists. Offer ends 11:59 pm, April 4, 2013. Additional terms and conditions apply.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 05: *Home Fires* by *Elizabeth Day*



Max Weston, twenty-one and a newly commissioned lance corporal, leaves home for his first posting in central Africa. Fiercely patriotic and completely at home in the army, he is eager to make a difference. He never comes back. His parents Caroline and Andrew are devastated by the death of their only child. The overwhelming love Caroline has always felt for her son is now matched by the intensity of her loss, and as she is borne away on a private ocean of grief the moorings of their marriage begin to come loose. The silence is broken by the arrival of Andrew's mother, Elsa, who at the age of ninety-eight can no longer look after herself. Caroline has never felt good enough for this elegant, cuttingly courteous lady and has lived for years in fear of putting a foot wrong. Now, suddenly, Caroline has the upper hand. As Elsa lies, marooned and disorientated, in the spare room, the past unspools in her mind, throwing up fragments of her anxious childhood in 1920s Richmond - under the shadow of her father, a soldier who came back from the Great War a different man. A stunning, delicate portrait of a family bookended by war, _Home Fires_ explores the legacy of loss, the strictures of class and the long road to redemption.

*About the Author*
Elizabeth Day is the author of _Scissors, Paper, Stone_. She is an award-winning journalist who has worked for _The Evening Standard, The Sunday Telegraph_ and _The Mail on Sunday_, and who is now a feature writer for _The Observer_. She grew up in Northern Ireland, and currently lives in Putney, London, with her husband.

6 reviews - 4.8 stars average

256 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.29 until 11:59pm today (down from £11.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 06: *Could It Be I'm Falling in Love* by *Eleanor Prescott*



This Valentine's Day, Roxy Squires is waiting for the phone to ring &#8230;
Roxy is famous. At least, she used to be. She's a good-time TV presenter and, OK, so things haven't been going so well recently, but she knows her big break is just around the corner. What she's really looking for is someone to propel her back to the big time. 
Enter Woody, one-time pop star and Roxy's ultimate dream date, now working as her window cleaner. He's the answer to her prayers - but for some reason, he doesn't want to be famous any more. 
And it turns out that they're not the only celebs in the village. Roxy's living amongst a motley crew of former stars and fame survivors, who meet weekly to discuss their new lives. Is this the reality check Roxy needs? Or maybe it's a chance to do the unthinkable and fall in love &#8230;? 

*About the Author*
Eleanor Prescott has worked in PR for ten years. She lives in Kent with her husband, son and daughter. _Could It Be I'm Falling in Love?_ is her second novel.

11 reviews - 4.4 stars average

500 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 07: *Today's Deal: Three books in the Kate Shugak: Alaska PI series by Dana Stabenow*

*A Deeper Sleep: 15 (Kate Shugak: Alaska PI)*


Kate Shugak is a native Aleut working as a private investigator in Alaska. She's 5 foot 1 inch tall, carries a scar that runs from ear to ear across her throat and owns half-wolf, half-husky dog named Mutt. Resourceful, strong-willed, defiant, Kate is tougher than your average heroine - and she needs to be to survive the worst the Alaskan wilds can throw at her.
In _A Deeper Sleep_ Kate is determined to convict the odious Louis Deem, who has been arrested and tried for several serious crimes but never convicted. This time, Kate is convinced, it will be different. But when the jury returns a verdict of not guilty, Kate believes that Deem has literally got away with murder. And when, a few weeks later, two people turn up dead after an apparent robbery, Kate can't help but believe that Deem is involved... but what will it take to bring him to justice?

2 reviews - 5.0 average

*A Night Too Dark: 17 (Kate Shugak: Alaska PI)*


In Alaska, somebody disappears every day. Hunters who head into the wilderness... Fishermen who brave the great rivers...Tourists who attempt to do both. But lately too many people have disappeared. And Kate is about to discover it's got something to do with the recent discovery of the world's second-largest gold mine in her very own backyard.

2 reviews - 3.0 average

*Though Not Dead: 18 (Kate Shugak: Alaska PI)*


Kate's uncle Sam dies, leaving her a letter instructing Kate to 'find his father'. The problem is Sam's father disappeared nearly 90 years ago with a priceless tribal artifact.
As Kate delves into the old man's life, she unearths some surprising facts: his service in World War Two, his friendship with crime-writer Dashiell Hammet. The problem is that she's not the only one interested in Sam's past. And this someone has no compunction about putting Kate permanently out of the picture to get what they want.

2 reviews - 4.5 stars average

You can buy the rest of the _Kate Shugak_ series on Amazon

*About the Author*
Dana Stabenow is an American author who has produced works in the science fiction, mystery, and suspense/thriller genres. http://www.stabenow.com/about-dana

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've read several of the Kate Shugak books - they're well done, though I wasn't as thrilled with Stabenow's Sci Fi.


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 08: *That Liverpool Girl* by *Ruth Hamilton*



Three generations of strong, determined women and the war that threatened to tear them apart. In the backstreets of Liverpool, Eileen Watson lives with her mother, Nellie, daughter Mel and her three tear-away sons. Life isn't great, but they have each other, and family can get you through anything... or can it? Then, on the third day in September 1939, Britain declares war on Germany and their lives change forever. The children have to be evacuated, but daughter Mel refuses to go, and so Eileen says goodbye to her mother and sons, moves away from the street they love and faces a future without most of the people in her precious family. Thus begins a journey for them all. A journey filled with forbidden love, tragedy and the terrifying sounds of a city they love crumbling into craters left by the Luftwaffe. Their lives will never be the same again ... 

*About the Author*
Ruth Hamilton is the bestselling author of twenty-one novels, including _Spinning Jenny, Mulligan's Yard, Dorothy's War,The Judge's Daughter, The Reading Room_ and _Mersey View_. She has become one of the north-west of England's most popular writers. She was born in Bolton, which is the setting for many of her novels. She now lives in Liverpool.

14 reviews - 4.8 stars average

420 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 09: *Today's Deal: Three books in the For Dummies series to boost your career*

*Persuasion and Influence For Dummies* by *Elizabeth Kuhnke - £2.69*


How to win people over and get them to follow you anywhere Charm, character, appeal, personality - call it what you will, it′s that special something that turns No into Yes, closes the sale and makes others want to go that extra mile. At work, it can spell success. In life too, it can be the key to achieving your goals. Now, with the help of top executive coach Elizabeth Kuhnke, you can unleash your own powers of persuasion. The something that′s special - get a handle on the qualities people find most compelling and learn to integrate them into your presentation Click! - establish a connection with your listener, make your case, and display your credibility and expertise Listen and learn - become an active listener and zero in on what really matters to your audience Evolve and adapt - define their decision-making style and adapt your approach for maximum effectiveness - no matter how different your audience is from you Master the gentle art - motivate others by quietly appealing to their drives, needs, and desires and lead by example It′s not just what you say - discover the enormous power of non-verbal cues, including body language, tone of voice, and style of dress - and learn how to wield it Open the book and find: How to master body language, style and tone The way to use key words and behaviours that have an impact Ways to find common ground and establish a connection How to capture their attention and keep them interested Advice on putting yourself across convincingly How to get things done through others What makes others tick The secret of adapting an approach to any audience on the fly Learn to: Become more influential in the workplace Develop effective listening and rapport-building techniques Adapt to your listener′s style Use persuasive language to reach your goal.

9 reviews - 5.0 average

*Time Management For Dummies* by *Clare Evans - £2.29*


If you're finding yourself tied down by piles of paperwork, endless unanswered emails and thousands of to-do lists, then this is the book for you! Become a more efficient, effective and productive you with Time Management For Dummies- your one-stop guide to taking control of your life.
Packed with hundreds of time-saving ideas, techniques and strategies, you'll be able to: get on top of your workload, communicate effectively, make the most of your business meetings, organise your desk and files, prioritise and delegate well, and kick the procrastination habit. With tips on getting more out of your time away from your desk, maintaining a productive home office environment and still finding time to see to your finances, health and social life, these time management tools will leave you feeling in control of your life - at work and at home.

27 reviews - 4.8 average

*Voice and Speaking Skills For Dummies* by *Judy Apps - £2.89*


Find your voice and have them hanging on your every word Whether you dream of commanding thousands with the power of your voice, or you′d just like to get your point across more clearly and convincingly, you′ve come to the right place. Not another presentation or public speaking primer, this book schools you in timeless principles that work equally well when addressing packed stadiums, in intimate gatherings and even during one-to-one conversations. Discover how to use your voice to surprise, seduce, soothe, intimidate, amuse, motivate and more. And, with the help of fun, easy voice exercises, you′ll quickly master critical elements such as breathing, rhythm, modulation, pitch and pacing. Breathe free - discover how to free your voice from bad habits and ′voice gremlins′ and improve your range and authenticity with breathing exercises Practice makes perfect - speak more clearly by experimenting with vowels and consonants, and playing with your pronunciation Learn why timing is . . . everything - sustain a slow authoritative pace or energise your listeners with a faster pace Make it resonate - use every great speaker′s secret weapon, resonance, to get under an audience′s skin and convey confidence, passion, authenticity and statesmanship Audio CD includes: Over 30 vocal exercises to help you make the most of your voice. Featuring a range of exercises covering breathing techniques, the power of pitch variations, the impact of volume changes and more. Open the book and find: How to overcome fear to help you speak more effectively Top tips for making a great first impression with your voice Advice for conquering stuttering, hesitation and the stop reflex Speaking in public for every occasion and audience How to use your voice effectively in different professions Advice on leading with your voice Tips for celebrating your accent and using it in interesting ways Ways of sounding like you mean business Learn to: Communicate successfully using the power of your voice Experiment with volume, speed and pitch to maximise your vocal potential Speak with confidence and make a great first impression Get voice coaching tips from the audio CD.

*Note:* CD and other supplementary materials are not included as part of the e-book file, but are available for download after purchase.

4 reviews - 3.8 stars average

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£2.29 to £2.89 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 10: *Circle of Bones* by *Christine Kling*



Sex and adventure meet history and intrigue in this breathless nautical thriller that spans decades to imagine a fascinating answer to the real-life mystery of the vanished French sub, _Surcouf_.
When Maggie Riley sets sail for the Caribbean, all she wants is a little R&R before starting a work assignment in Dominica.
The last thing Maggie expects is to rescue Cole Thatcher, a sexy-but possibly nuts-conspiracy-spouting archaeologist found swimming nude off the island of Guadeloupe. It turns out Cole is searching for the wreckage of a vanished World War II submarine, claiming it holds millions in gold coins and classified documents from a powerful inner circle of the secret society Skull and Bones.
Maggie has enough skeletons to deal with. But when she learns her own past may intersect this inner circle of Bonesmen, she realizes Cole might not be so crazy after all-and joining him in the search for the sub may be her only course to uncover a hidden truth. 

*About the Author*
Christine Kling is the author of five nautical thrillers and one anthology of short stories. She lives aboard her 33-foot sailboat Talespinner and travels wherever the wind and free wifi may take her.

13 reviews - 4.2 stars average

526 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Apr 10: *Circle of Bones* by *Christine Kling*


Looks good. . .and also available in the US store for $3.19. Also available for Prime Lending.


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 12: *A Breed of Heroes* by *Alan Judd*



After university and Sandhurst, Charles Thoroughgood has now joined the Assault Commados and is on a four-month tour of duty in Armagh and Belfast. The thankless task facing him and his men -- to patrol the tension-filled streets through weeks of boredom punctuated by bursts of horror -- takes them through times of tragedy, madness, laughter and terror.
Alan Judd tells Thoroughgood's tale with verve, compassion and humour. The result is an exceptionally fine novel which blends bitter human incident with army farce. 

*About the Author*
Alan Judd is a novelist and biographer who has previously served in the army and the Foreign Office. Chosen as one of the original twenty Best Young British Novelists, he subsequently won the Royal Society of Literature's Winifred Holtby Award, the Heinemann Award and the Guardian Fiction Award; he was also shortlisted for the Westminster Prize. He is currently _The Spectator_'s motoring correspondent and a comment writer for _The Daily Telegraph_. He lives in Sussex with his wife and daughter.

5 reviews - 3.8 stars average

464 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 13: *Spartacus: The Gladiator (Spartacus 1)* by *Ben Kane*



WARRIOR
As winter approaches in 74 BC, few travellers are abroad. But one man is making the long and weary last stage of his way home. Large parts of his homeland, Thrace, a land north of Greece, has fallen under the hated power of Rome. This Thracian has fought in the Roman legions for nearly a decade. Skilled, hardened in battle, a sophisticated fighter. Spartacus.
SLAVE
But home is no longer the safe haven of his imagination. A new king sits on the throne. Treacherous and cunning, he has seized the crown by murder and he will hold on to it by violence. When a Roman slave tradercomes to the village in search of men who will fight as gladiators, Spartacus is betrayed and sold. His odyssey has begun.
HERO
The legend that is Spartacus has come down to us through the centuries - the story of a man who took on the might of Rome and nearly brought her down. Now Ben Kane, the brilliant author of _The Forgotten Legion_ and _Hannibal:Enemy of Rome_, brings to glorious life the first part of the Spartacus story.
Look out for the next part of this great epic, _Spartacus: Rebellion_, coming soon.

*About the Author*
Ben Kane was born in Kenya and raised there and in Ireland. He studied veterinary medicine and University College, Dublin, but after that he travelled the world extensively, indulging in his passion for ancient history. He lives in North Somerset with his wife and two young children.

39 reviews - 4.3 stars average

477 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.19 until 11:59pm today (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 14: *The Private Papers of Eastern Jewel* by *Maureen Lindley*



Peking, 1914. Eight-year-old Eastern Jewel peers from behind a screen as her father, Prince Su makes love to a servant girl. Caught spying by her thirteenth sister, Eastern Jewel's sexual curiosity sees her banished to live with distant relatives in Tokyo, then forced into a passionless marriage in freezing Mongolia. Increasingly isolated, at night she is plagued by disturbing fantasies and unsettling dreams. But she refuses to be pinned down by anyone - least of all a man - and in the dazzling city of Shanghai she puts her thrill-seeking nature to work spying for the Japanese, spurning everything she once held dear...Based on the real-life story of Yoshiko Kawashima, Chinese princess turned ruthless Japanese spy, _The Private Papers of Eastern Jewel_ is an intoxicating tale of sexual manipulation and self-discovery that spans three countries and a world war. 

*About the Author*
Maureen Lindley was born in Berkshire and grew up in Scotland. Having worked as a photographer, antique dealer and dress designer, she eventually trained as a psychotherapist. She has one daughter and lives in the Wye valley on the Welsh borders with her husband. This is her first novel.

21 reviews - 4.0 stars average

308 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 15: *Hope: A Tragedy* by *Shalom Auslander*



Solomon Kugel wishes for nothing more than to be nowhere, to be in a place with no past, no history, no wars, no genocides. The rural town of Stockton, New York, is famous for nothing: No one was born there, no one died there, nothing of any import has ever happened there, which is exactly why Kugel decided to move his family there. To begin again. To start anew. But it isn't quite working out that way. His ailing mother stubbornly holds on to life, and won't stop reminiscing about the Nazi concentration camps she never actually suffered through. To complicate matters further, some lunatic is burning down farmhouses just like the one he bought, and he fears his is next. And when, one night, Kugel discovers history - a living, breathing, thought-to-be-dead specimen of history - hiding in his attic, bad very quickly becomes worse. Like nothing you've read before, the critically acclaimed Shalom Auslander's debut novel is a hilarious and disquieting examination of the burdens and abuse of history, propelled with unstoppable rhythm and filled with existential musings and mordant wit.

*About the Author*
Shalom Auslander was raised in Monsey, New York. Nominated for the Koret Award for writers under thirty-five, he has published articles in _Esquire, The New York Times Magazine, Tablet_, and _The New Yorker_, and has had stories aired on NPR's _This American Life_. He is the author of the short-story collection _Beware of God_ and the memoir _Foreskin's Lament_. He lives in New York.

72 reviews - 3.8 stars average

302 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 16: *Austenland (Austenland 1)* by *Shannon Hale*



Jane is a young New York woman who can never seem to find the right man-perhaps because of her secret obsession with Mr. Darcy, as played by Colin Firth in the BBC adaptation of _Pride and Prejudice_. When a wealthy relative bequeaths her a trip to an English resort catering to Austen-obsessed women, however, Jane's fantasies of meeting the perfect Regency-era gentleman suddenly become more real than she ever could have imagined. Is this total immersion in a fake Austenland enough to make Jane kick the Austen obsession for good, or could all her dreams actually culminate in a Mr. Darcy of her own? In this addictive, charming and compassionate story, Shannon Hale brings out the Jane Austen obsessive in all of us.

*About the Author*
Shannon's mother says she was a storyteller from birth, jabbering endlessly in her carriage as the two strolled through the neighborhood; once she could form complete sentences, she made up stories, bribing her younger siblings to perform them in mini plays. When she was ten, she began writing books, mostly fantasy stories where she was the heroine, and she continued writing secretly for years while pursuing acting in stage and improv comedy. After detours studying in Mexico, the U. K., and Paraguay, Shannon earned a bachelor's degree in English from the University of Utah and a Masters in Creative Writing from the University of Montana. In the interim, she submitted short stories and novels to magazines and publishers, saving all her rejection letters which she has since laminated into one continuous 60-foot roll which she proudly unfurls to audiences as a testament to her dedication and determination. Since the publication of her first book, _The Goose Girl_, in 2003, Shannon has become a beloved author to young readers as well as booksellers and educators. Her third novel, _Princess Academy_, earned her a Newbery Honor and is a New York Times bestseller. Shannon has also written three books for adults, _Austenland, Midnight in Austenland_ and _The Actor and the Housewife_. Shannon lives in Salt Lake City, Utah, with her husband, Dean, their children, and their pet, a small plastic pig. www.shannonhale.com

16 reviews - 4.2 stars average

208 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 17: *The Long Bridge: Out of the Gulags* by *Urszula Muskus*



Urszula Muskus (1903-1972) spent sixteen years as a prisoner of Stalinist Russia. Torn from her industrious, middle class life following her husband's arrest, she was packed into a rail wagon and sent eastwards into Kazakhstan and Siberia. Cast into an alien world of political prisoners and depraved criminals she had to learn to survive to the best of her ability. 'The Long Bridge' was written over a period of fourteen years while she lived with her daughter in London, and translated after her death. Rich in stories of love and parting, long train journeys and forced marches on foot, other women prisoners, violent guards and bandit molls, it comes from a strong spirit who looked on her world with an unwavering eye.

*About the Author*
Born in Poland in 1903 Urszula Muskus died in 1972 at her daughter's home in Leicester with the many fragments of her story scattered at her feet.

59 reviews - 4.9 stars average

353 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oops. Missed yesterday and didn't even realise. 

Apr 19: *The Lady of Sorrows (Mysteries of/Greek Detective 4)* by *Anne Zouroudi*



Hermes Diaktoros visits a remote island which is home to an ancient icon famed for its miraculous powers. But something about the Virgin troubles him, and Hermes calls on an old friend to confirm his suspicions that the icon is a fake. Ready to hand the matter over to the authorities, Hermes intends to leave - until the island's icon painter is found dead at sea. Did he die of natural causes or by a wrathful hand? What secret is a dishonest gypsy keeping? And what haunts the ancient catacombs beneath the bishop's house?In the fourth _Mystery of the Greek Detective_, the eccentric and mysterious investigator finds himself unravelling forgery, betrayal and superstition, and the consequences of all-consuming rage. 

*About the Author*
Anne Zouroudi was born in England and has lived in the Greek islands. Her attachment to Greece remains strong, and the country is the inspiration for much of her writing. She now lives in the Derbyshire Peak District with her son. She is the author of three other Mysteries of the Greek Detective: _The Messenger of Athens_ (shortlisted for the ITV3 Crime Thriller Award for Breakthrough Authors and longlisted for the Desmond Elliot Prize), _The Taint of Midas_ and _The Doctor of Thessaly_.

33 reviews - 4.1 stars average

257 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Oops. Missed yesterday and didn't even realise.


Yes. . . .well. . . . .getting a new Fire HD8.9 can do that. . . . . . .  

And. . .on topic. . . . it turns out I have the first in that series already. . . . guess I should move it up my TBR list!


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 20: *Cell 8* by *Anders Roslund* (Author) and *Börge Hellström* (Author) and *Kari Dickson* (Translator)



A cheap crooner by the name of John Schwarz earns his keep on a ferry between Sweden and Finland, singing evergreens for drunken passengers. One night, he loses his temper with a man harassing women in the crowd, beating him unconscious. As drunken brawls are commonplace on the Baltic cruising ferries, no one raises an eyebrow. No one, that is, but Detective Superintendent Ewert Grens. Concerned by the details of the case report, Grens can't help but think someone capable of such violence must have a history of it. As a precaution, he orders Schwarz arrested: one that is seemingly justified when Schwarz provides such resistance that he has to be sedated. Suspicion turns to shock when Grens discovers that John Schwarz does not exist. When he learns that the man in his custody is in fact John Meyer Frey - an American citizen from Marcusville, Ohio - he is even more astonished. John Meyer Frey cannot be sitting in front of him: John Meyer Frey died on Death Row six years earlier. This mystery will initiate the most remarkable criminal investigation of Ewert Grens's career, the reverberations of which will reach the highest tier of international politics, and blow the worldwide debate on the death penalty wide open.

*About the Authors*
Award-winning journalist Anders Roslund and ex-criminal Börge Hellström are Sweden's most acclaimed fiction duo. Their unique ability to combine inside knowledge of the brutal reality of criminal life with searing social criticism in complex, intelligent plots has put them at the forefront of modern Scandinavian crime writing.

Kari Dickson was born in Edinburgh, but grew up bi-lingually as her mother is Norwegian. She currently teaches in the Scandinavian department at the University of Edinburgh.

12 reviews - 3.6 stars average

459 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's another that looks quite good -- NOT, however, available on Kindle in the US!


----------



## Linjeakel

Happy Birthday to HM The Queen - 87 today!

Apr 21: *From Last to First: How I Became a Marathon Champion* by *Charlie Spedding*



Charlie Spedding describes himself as 'not particularly talented' -- at least compared to the group of people he had chosen to find himself among. These were the athletes in the Olympic marathon. So how did he end up with a bronze medal? How did he win the London marathon? And why does he still hold the English record for the distance?
In this remarkable autobiography, he explains how -- how someone who was almost the bottom of the class when he first went to school, and even worse at sport, eventually turned himself into a world-class athlete, competing in top marathons all over the world, and genuinely going from last to first.
As well as the enthralling life story of one of our finest distance runners, this book is a wonderfully clear and inspiring piece of life coaching for anyone who wants to make the most of their talents. But more than this, as Spedding says at the start, 'I believe that on occasions you can create the circumstances in which you can perform at a higher level than your talent says you can.' Spedding's own story, and his chronicle of the big races he excelled in, proves it's true.
For anyone aspiring to run a marathon, or indeed anyone who wants to set themselves a goal they think beyond their reach -- and achieve it -- this is an essential book.

*About the Author*
Charlie Spedding is the English record holder for the marathon, a winner of the London Marathon, and the last British athlete, male or female, to win a medal in the Olympic Marathon.

16 reviews - 4.6 stars average

236 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 22: *Shadow Behind The Sun: Flight from Kosovo: A Woman's Story (Non-Fiction)* by *Remzija Sherifi*



DARK horrors lurk behind Remzije Sherifi's bright smile. Sitting behind her desk at the Maryhill Integration Network in Glasgow she exudes happiness and optimism despite the fact the memory of all she has lost is with her every day. Remzije grew up in Gjilan in the south-east of Kosovo. She completed an HND in electrical engineering and education in Prishtina before training as a radio journalist. She worked hard to make her way in the industry, eventually becoming editor of Radio Gjilan. However, during the 1990s Remzije had her job taken away from her as Serbia attempted to suppress thousands of ethnic Albanians living in Kosovo. It was a huge blow, but there was more trouble looming. In the late 1990s, forces under Yugoslav President Slobodan Milosevic attempted to overpower the Albanian majority's campaign for independence. A conflict followed, during which time Serbian forces carried out a campaign of ethnic cleansing. Serbian tanks Hundreds of thousands of refugees fled to Albania, Macedonia and Montenegro. Among them were Remzije and her family.

*About the Author*
Remzije Sherifi was for many years a broadcast journalist with Radio Gjilan in Kosova. She came to Great Britain with her family in 1999 as part of the humanitarian evacuation of refugees fleeing Serbian paramilitary forces. For health reasons she remains in the City of Glasgow but is in regular contact with family and other journalists who have returned. She now works as Development Officer for the Maryhill Integration Network, part of a UK wide network of organisations focussing on Asylum Seekers, their plight and their place in British society.

3 reviews - 4.7 stars average

258 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.95)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 23: *Today's Deal: A variety of ten very different books to celebrate World Book Night*

*The Buddha of Suburbia* by *Hanif Kureishi*


The hero of Hanif Kureishi's first novel is Karim, a dreamy teenager, desperate to escape suburban South London and experience the forbidden fruits which the 1970s seem to offer. When the unlikely opportunity of a life in the theatre announces itself, Karim starts to win the sort of attention he has been craving - albeit with some rude and raucous results.

43 reviews - 3.7 stars average

*Secrecy* by *Rupert Thomson*


It is Florence, 1691. The Renaissance is long gone, and the city is a dark, repressive place, where everything is forbidden and anything is possible. The Enlightenment may be just around the corner, but knowledge is still the property of the few, and they guard it fiercely. Art, sex and power - these, as always, are the obsessions.
Facing serious criminal charges, Gaetano Zummo is forced to flee his native Siracusa at the age of twenty, first to Palermo, then Naples, but always has the feeling that he is being pursued by his past, and that he will never be free of it. Zummo works an artist in wax. He is fascinated by the plague, and makes small wooden cabinets in which he places graphic, tortured models of the dead and dying. But Cosimo III, Tuscany's penultimate Medici ruler, gives Zummo his most challenging commission yet, and as he tackles it his path entwines with that of the apothecary's daughter Faustina, whose secret is even more explosive than his. 
Poignant but paranoid, sensual yet chilling, _Secrecy_ is a novel that buzzes with intrigue and ideas. It is a love story, a murder mystery, a portrait of a famous city in an age of austerity, an exercise in concealment and revelation, but above all it is a trapdoor narrative, one story dropping unexpectedly into another, the ground always slippery, uncertain...

16 reviews - 4.5 stars average

.... and eight others ....        

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 to £1.49 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 24: *Omega (The Penton Vampire Legacy 3)* by *Susannah Standlin*



The bloody war between the Vampire Tribunal and the defiant scathe of Penton, Alabama, rages on, forcing its residents and their bonded humans to retreat into the underground fortress of last resort: Omega. There, Will Ludlam is charged with the care of Penton's humans, though he longs to fight alongside his vampire brethren. He knows the risks: as the renegade son of the Tribunal's vicious leader, Will's capture could doom the resistance. Yet he is determined to prove his worth to his adopted scathe, to his vengeful father-and to former US Army officer Randa Thomas, his beautiful, reluctant partner. Randa has little faith that a former member of the vampire elite has what it takes to fight a war. But as their enemies descend upon Omega, Will's polished charm-and Randa's guarded heart-finally give way to the warrior within. Fans of Susannah Sandlin's Penton Legacy are sure to devour this long-awaited third installment of the steamy paranormal series.

*About the Author*
Susannah Sandlin is a sixth-generation Alabamian with roots buried deep in Scotland, Northern Ireland, and the piney woods of Marion County, Alabama. She speaks French badly, adores Middle Eastern food, and still considers her longtime residence of New Orleans the hometown of her heart. A recently uncloseted fan of reality television, she's in search of her perfect mate: all gator-hunting ice-road truckers need apply. Find her online at www.susannahsandlin.com. _Omega_ is the third installment of her sensual and thrilling Penton Legacy series.

4 reviews - 4.8 stars average

328 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 25: *Today's Daily Deal: Five novels for women*

*East End Angel* by *Carol Rivers*


June 1941, Isle of Dogs, London.
In the dark days following the Blitz, happiness visits young Pearl Jenkins as she celebrates her marriage to Jim Nesbitt. 
But what should be a joyful occasion is marred when a fight breaks out between Jim and Ricky Winters, an unwelcome visitor from Pearl's past. And to Pearl's horror, the new beau of her wayward younger sister Ruby.
Increasingly uneasy at staying at home when other men are off fighting for their country, Jim enlists, leaving Pearl at home - alone, pregnant, and at Ricky's mercy&#8230;.
Together, Pearl and Ruby must bring up baby Cynthia while struggling to make ends meet and dodge the doodlebugs. And all the time, Pearl must hide the dark secret she harbours, one which would tear the two sisters apart as well as her marriage.
Then tragedy strikes both on the home front and in the trenches and Pearl is forced to fight like never before to keep her family safe.

14 reviews - 4.4 stars average

*The Marriage Bargain* by *Jennifer Probst*


To save her family home, impulsive bookshop owner Alexa McKenzie, casts a love spell, which conjures up an unexpected visitor - her best friend's older brother and the powerful man who once shattered her heart.
Billionaire Nicholas Ryan doesn't believe in marriage, but in order to inherit his father's corporation, he needs a wife and needs one fast. When he discovers his sister's childhood friend is in dire financial straits, he's offers Alexa an interesting proposal...
A marriage in name only, the rules? Avoid entanglement. Keep things businesslike. Do not fall in love. 
The arrangement is only for a year so the rules shouldn't be that hard to follow... Except Fate has a way of upsetting the best laid plans&#8230;

32 reviews - 4.2 stars average

*Good In Bed* by *Jennifer Weiner*


Humiliated to discover that her ex-boyfriend has been chronicling their sex life in a series of articles called "Loving a Larger Woman" in a popular women's magazine, journalist Cannie Shapiro embarks on an adventure-filled odyssey as she confronts her losses, makes peace with the past, and comes to terms with herself.

37 reviews - 4.7 stars average

*All The Single Ladies* by *Jane Costello*


Samantha Brooks' boyfriend has made a mistake. One his friends, family, and Sam herself know he'll live to regret. Jamie has announced he's leaving, out of the blue. Jamie is loving, intelligent and, while he isn't perfect, he's perfect for her - in every way except one: he's a free spirit. And after six years in one place, doing a job he despises, he is compelled to do something that will tear apart his relationship with Sam: book a one-way flight to South America.
But Sam isn't giving up without a fight. With Jamie still totally in love with her, and torn about whether to stay or go, she has three months to persuade him to do the right thing. So with the help of her friends Ellie and Jen, she hatches a plan to make him realise what he's giving up. A plan that involves dirty tricks, plotting, and a single aim: to win him back. 
But by the time the tortured Jamie finally wakes up to what he's lost, a gorgeous new pretender has entered Sam's life. Which begs the question . . . does she still want him back?

30 reviews - 4.4 stars average

*Stay Close To Me* by *Helen Warner*


Amy has enjoyed a charmed life, shopping and lunching while the nanny looks after her children. Until her world is thrown into disarray when husband Ben's business collapses overnight, taking their house and savings with it. Suddenly Amy finds herself the breadwinner. Can she rise to the challenge? Will her marriage survive such an upheaval? Or is it a case of 'Till Debt Do Us Part'?
Kate has always had to struggle by, juggling her job with two children and a husband, though she wouldn't have it any other way. But her safe little world is rocked when she meets enigmatic Jack in a chance encounter. Feeling increasingly estranged from husband Miles, Kate wonders if Jack can offer her a fresh start. But there's something about Jack that Kate doesn't know. . . 
Jennifer is only just beginning to recover from the death of her own husband. When Jennifer makes contact with old flame Hugh she unlocks a dangerous Pandora's box. She is desperate to find the answer to a question that has tormented her for decades. But will she be able to cope with the truth?

10 reviews - 4.5 stars average

Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 26: *This Is Where I Am* by *Karen Campbell*



So we walked in the freezing night air, my daughter weeping into my neck, and me trying to shelter her inside my own thin coat. I could accept the sun had left us, but I struggled to understand where the moon was. At home, the moon and stars are so big, you can see by them, work by them through the night. Only thin glimmers here, cold specks in the muddy sky.Glasgow. A city of colour and contrast. A place where two worlds collide - and are changed forever.
When the Scottish Refugee Council assigns Deborah Maxwell to act as Somali refugee Abdi's new mentor, the two are drawn into an awkward friendship. They must spend a year together, meeting once a month in a different part of Glasgow. As recently-widowed Deborah opens Abdi's eyes to her beloved city and its people, he teaches her about the importance of family - and of laying your ghosts to rest. All Abdi has brought with him is his four-year-old daughter, Rebecca, who lives in a silence no one can reach. Until, one day, little Rebecca starts talking. And they realise why she stopped. Heartbreaking, uplifting and unforgettable, _This is Where I Am_ is a novel of loss and guilt, friendship and hope, and of what we can grow from the ashes of the past.

*About the Author*
Karen Campbell is a graduate of Glasgow University's renowned Creative Writing Masters, and author of _The Twilight Time, After the Fire, Shadowplay_ and _Proof of Life_. A former police officer, Karen Campbell won the Best New Scottish Writer Award in 2009. She lives Galloway, Scotland.

12 reviews - 4.3 stars average

480 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.39 until 11:59pm today (down from £12.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Late today. Sorry about that. 

Apr 27: *Nina Todd Has Gone* by *Lesley Glaister*



Nina Todd is not the sort of person you'd notice - and that's the way she likes it. She lives a quiet life: dull job, dependable boyfriend, no disruptions. When Nina meets Rupert in a hotel, it leads to an empty adulterous encounter that she'd rather forget. But it soon becomes clear that Rupert won't. Is it pure infatuation, or something more sinister? Who is Rupert, and what is the power he holds over her? And who is Nina Todd? 

*About the Author*
Lesley Glaister is the author of ten previous novels which include _Honour Thy Father_, winner of the Somerset Maugham Award and the Betty Trask Prize, _Easy Peasy, Sheer Blue Bliss_ and most recently _As Far As You Can Go_.

10 reviews - 4.5 stars average

292 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 28: *Today's Daily Deal: Five history books - from £0.99 to £1.19*

*Seal Target Geronimo: The Inside Story of the Mission to Kill Osama Bin Laden* by *Chuck Pfarrer*


On May 2, 2011, at 1:03 a.m. in Pakistan, a satellite uplink was sent from the town of Abbottabad crackling into the situation room of the White House in Washington, D.C.: 'Geronimo, Echo, KIA'. These words, spoken by a Navy SEAL, put paid to Osama bin Laden's three-decade-long career of terror. This is the story of Bin Laden's relentless hunters and how they took down the terrorist mastermind, told by Chuck Pfarrer, a former assault element commander of SEAL Team Six. After talking to members of the SEAL team involved in the raid, Pfarrer shares never-before-revealed details of the historic raid and the men who planned and conducted it in an exclusive boots-on-the-ground account of what happened during each minute of the mission - both inside the building and outside. Pfarrer takes readers inside the operation as the SEALs flew over the wall of Bin Laden's shabby compound and then penetrated deeper and deeper into the terrorist's lair, telling us just what it looked, sounded, and smelled like in that sweltering Pakistani suburb. He takes us to the exact spot where the al-Qaeda leader was cowering when the bullet entered his head. _SEAL Target Geronimo_ is an explosive story of unparalleled valour, clockwork military precision, and deadly accuracy carried out by one of the most elite fighting forces in the world - the U.S. Navy's SEAL Team Six.

12 reviews - 3.8 stars average

*Escape from Camp 14* by *Blaine Harden*


Twenty-six years ago, Shin Dong-hyuk was born inside Camp 14, one of five sprawling political prisons in the mountains of North Korea. Located about 55 miles north of Pyongyang, the labor camp is a 'complete control district,' a no-exit prison where the only sentence is life. Inmates work 12 to 15-hour days in the camp - mining coal, building dams, sewing military uniforms - until they are executed, killed in work-related accidents or die of illness that is usually triggered by hunger. No one born in Camp 14 or in any North Korean political prison camp has escaped. No one except Shin. This is his story. A gripping, terrifying memoir with a searing sense of place, _Escape from Camp 14_ will unlock, through Shin, a dark and secret nation, taking readers to a place they have never before been allowed to go.

98 reviews - 4.3 stars average

*Born Fearless: From Kids' Home to SAS to Pirate Hunter - My Life as a Shadow Warrior* by *Phil Campion*


Abandoned. Run-away. Half-beaten to death. Blown-up. Locked up. And all before the age of twenty. This is the incredible true story of how Phil Campion survived all of that, and went on to complete Commando selection, Para selection, and to join the SAS - before fighting as a mercenary in the world's toughest war zones. Undertaking deniable operations, freeing hostages and escaping terrorists hell bent on revenge - the dangers and insane risks of life as a private military operator eclipsed even those of waging war in an SAS Sabre Squadron. Big Phil's story of life on the private military circuit ('The Circuit') is a high-octane blend of chasing fast bucks in a Wild West industry, whilst always staying one step ahead of the bad guys.

46 reviews - 3.7 stars average *Kindle Edition with Audio/Video - Audio/Video content is available on Kindle Fire, Kindle Fire HD, iPad, iPhone, and iPod touch devices.* 

*Love, Tommy: Letters Home, from the Great War to the Present Day* by *Andrew Roberts*


Capturing the forgotten voices of a nation and empire at war, Love Tommy, is a collection of letters housed at the Imperial War Museum sent by British and Commonwealth soldiers from Canada, Australia, New Zealand and South Africa from the front line of war to their loved ones at home. Poignant expressions of love, hope and fear sit alongside amusing anecdotes, grumbles about rations and thoughtful reflections, eloquently revealing how, despite the passage of time, many experiences of the fighting man are shared in countless wars and battles. From the muddy trenches of the First World War to frozen ground of the Falklands to the heat and dust of the war in Afghanistan, these letters are the ordinary soldier's testament to life on the front line.

5 reviews - 4.8 stars average

*Battleground Prussia: The Assault on Germany's Eastern Front 1944-45 (General Military)* by *Prit Buttar*


In September 1944 the Soviet Army poured into German territory, flooding the martial heartland of the Reich, Prussia. Hopelessly outnumbered by the human wave of the Red Army, the Wehrmacht fought on with determination, but was gradually beaten back. This book describes the great battles that marked the Soviet conquest of Prussia, from Memel to Königsberg, the Heiligenbeil Pocket to Danzig. Using accounts never before published in English, Prit Buttar looks at the campaign both from a command level, and from the perspective of normal soldiers on the front line.

18 reviews 4.6 stars average

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*From £0.99 to £1.19 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 29: *Lost and Found* by *Tom Winter*



It started with a letter ...
Carol is married to a man she doesn't love and mother to a daughter she doesn't understand. Crippled with guilt, she can't shake the feeling that she has wasted her life. So she puts pen to paper and writes a Letter to the Universe.
Albert is a widowed postman, approaching retirement age, and living with his cat, Gloria, for company. Slowly being pushed out at his place of work, he is forced down to the section of the post office where they sort undeliverable mail. When a series of letters turns up with a smiley face drawn in place of an address, he cannot help reading them.

*About the Author*
Tom Winter is a British writer living in Berlin. Lost and Found is his first novel. He's currently working on his next book.

12 reviews - 4.3 stars average

321 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £12.99)*

*Also featured:-*

60 Shades of May - 60 selected Kindle books available for £0.99 each until 11:59 pm, May 9, 2013.

and

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Apr 30: *The Summer Son* by *Craig Lancaster*



He owed a lot of people, but I was the only one left to collect. I told myself that I didn't care about him, only about what he owed me, whatever that was. I even tried to believe it.
When Mitch Quillen's life begins to unravel, he fears there is no escape. His marriage and his career are both failing, and his relationship with his father has been a disaster for decades. Approaching forty, Mitch doesn't want to become a middle-aged statistic. When his estranged father, Jim, suddenly calls, Mitch's wife urges him to respond. Ready for a change, Mitch heads to Montana and a showdown that will alter the course of his life. Amid a backdrop of rugged peaks and valleys, the story unfolds: a violent episode that triggered the rift, thirty years of miscommunication, and the possibility of misplaced blame. In Craig Lancaster's powerful novel, _The Summer Son_, readers are invited into a family where conflict and secrets prevail, and where hope for healing and redemption is possible.

*About the Author*
Craig Lancaster, a journalist and novelist, is the author of _600 Hours of Edward_, named a 2009 Montana Honor Book. He lives in Billings, Montana, with his wife, Angela, and two rambunctious dachshunds.

4 reviews - 4.2 stars average

323 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

60 Shades of May - 60 selected Kindle books available for £0.99 each until 11:59 pm, May 9, 2013.

and

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 01: *Ignorance* by *Michèle Roberts*



After every war there are stories that are locked away like bluebottles in drawers and kept silent. But sometimes the past can return: in the smell of carbolic soap, in whispers darting through a village after mass, in the colour of an undelivered letter. Jeanne Nerin and Marie-Angèle Baudry grow up, side by side yet apart, in the village of Ste Madeleine. Marie-Angèle is the daughter of the grocer, inflated with ideas of her own piety and rightful place in society. Jeanne's mother washes clothes for a living. She used to be a Jew until this became too dangerous. Jeanne does not think twice about grasping the slender chances life throws at her. Marie-Angèle does not grasp; she aspires to a future of comfort and influence. When war falls out of the sky, along with it tumbles a new, grown-up world. The village must think on its feet, play its part in a game for which no one knows the rules. Not even the dubious hero with 'business contacts' who sweeps Marie-Angèle off her feet. Not even the reclusive artist living alone with his sensual, red canvases. In these uncertain times, the enemy may be hiding in your garden shed and the truth is all too easily buried under a pyramid of recriminations. Michèle Roberts's new novel is a mesmerising exploration of guilt, faith, desire and judgment, bringing to life a people at war in a way that is at once lyrical and shocking.

*About the Author*
Michèle Roberts is the author of twelve highly acclaimed novels, including _The Looking Glass_ and _Daughters of the House_, which won the WHSmith Literary Award and was shortlisted for the Booker Prize. Her memoir _Paper Houses_ was a BBC Radio 4 Book of the Week. She has also published poetry and short stories, most recently collected in _Mud: Stories of Sex and Love_. Half-English and half-French, Michèle Roberts lives in London and in the Mayenne, France. She is Emeritus Professor of Creative Writing at the University of East Anglia, a Fellow of the Royal Society of Literature and a Chevalier de l'Ordre des Arts et Lettres.

8 reviews - 4.4 stars average

241 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

60 Shades of May - 60 selected Kindle books available for £0.99 each until 11:59 pm, May 9, 2013.

and

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 02: *Today's Daily Deal: Four books in the Francis Oughterard series* by *Suzette A Hill*

*Bones in the Belfry (Francis Oughterard 2)*


Having extricated himself from the embarrassment of murdering his lady parishioner, the Rev. Oughterard is now plunged into the traumas of art theft.
Forced by the shady Nicholas Ingaza into being a fence for stolen paintings, he endures the investigative probings of terrifying female novelist and amateur sleuth, Maud Tubbly Pole, hell-bent on portraying him in her next novel.
Haunted by the recent murder and fearful of exposure in his new role of 'receiver', the Reverend blunders haplessly in a mesh of intrigue and risible deceit. As before, his antics are commented upon by his cat, the acidic Maurice, and redoubtable bone-grinding ally, the dog Bouncer.

9 reviews - 4.3 stars average

*Bone Idle (Francis Oughterard 3)*


This is the third novel featuring the Revd Francis Oughterard, vicar of St Botolph's and genteel murderer of parishioner Mrs Elizabeth Fotherington.
So far eluding arrest (but with fears of imminent exposure), he is in the grip of his blackmailing pal, the shady Nicholas Ingaza who forces him to steal a valuable figurine of a prancing pig from collector Claude Blenkinsop.
Naturally the project backfires and the hapless vicar is plunged into further skulduggery, during which someone is murdered. The Reverend's despairing efforts to distance himself from the crime and additional police interest lead to embarrassing complications both for himself and his bishop, the pompous Horace Clinker.
Things come to a head when Oughterard's own life is put at risk by a crazed and menacing character called Victor Crumpemeyere. Once again it is up to his world-weary cat, Maurice and intrepid mongrel, Bouncer, to save the Reverend's bacon.

7 reviews - 4.1 stars average

*Bones in High Places (Francis Oughterard 4)*


More from Maurice and Bouncer, and the hapless Rev. Oughterard.
Foreign parts and fresh imbroglios! This time the Rev Francis Oughterard, persuaded by blackmailing Nicholas Ingaza, journeys to the French Auvergne engaged on yet another project of dubious kind and painful embarrassment. Pursued by murderous thugs and ensnared in the posturings of a cranky religious sect, Francis and his new companions - plus stowaways Maurice and Bouncer - blunder their way through a network of absurd and perilous escapades which temporarily, at any rate, distract the vicar from his own dark secret&#8230;

7 reviews - 4.4 stars average

*A Bedlam of Bones (Francis Oughterard 5)*


After the unsettling exploits in the Auvergne the vicar and his companions try to resume a life of moderate respectability. But the recent events cast a long shadow and they are soon in the grip of sinister repercussions. Who is the menacing blackmailer stalking the previous blackmailer and the bishop? Can the bishop survive the threat of being 'outed'? Why is there a body in the polyanthus bed and can Lavinia Birtle-Figgins really be as dippy as she seems?
These and other imponderables immerse the Reverend Francis Oughterard in a fresh web of danger and subterfuge while his animal 'minders', Maurice and Bouncer, try their best to make sense of all this human bedlam.

5 reviews - 4.4 stars average

Though not technically a part of today's deal, the first book in the series is also available for £0.99 - A Load of Old Bones (Francis Oughterard 1)

*About the Author*
A graduate of the universities of Nottingham and Newcastle upon Tyne, Suzette A Hill taught English Literature for many years at Reading College before retiring to Herefordshire where, despite the novel's narrative, she lives convivially with neither dog, cat nor clergyman.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

60 Shades of May - 60 selected Kindle books available for £0.99 each until 11:59 pm, May 9, 2013.

and

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 03: *Born Liars: Why We Can't Live Without Deceit* by *Ian Leslie*



In _Born Liars_, Ian Leslie takes the reader on an exhilarating tour of ideas that brings the latest news about deception back from the frontiers of psychology, neuroscience, and philosophy, and explores the role played by lies - both black and white - in our childhoods, our careers, and our health, as well as in advertising, politics, sport and war. Drawing on thinkers as varied as Augustine, Charles Darwin, Sigmund Freud and Joni Mitchell, the author argues that, far from being a bug in the human software, lying is central to who we are; that we cannot understand ourselves without first understanding the dynamics of deceit. After reading _Born Liars_ you'll never think about lies - or life - in quite the same way again.

*About the Author*
Ian Leslie lives in London, combining careers in advertising and writing. His first book, _To Be President_ (Politicos, 200, was described by Adam Boulton as 'brilliantly capturing the drama and emotion of Obama's successful run for the White House' and was extracted by Granta. He regularly appears as an analyst of American politics on Sky and the BBC. He has written about politics, culture, marketing, and psychology for _Prospect, The Guardian_ and _The Times_.

12 reviews - 4.9 stars average

401 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

60 Shades of May - 60 selected Kindle books available for £0.99 each until 11:59 pm, May 9, 2013.

and

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 04: *The Breadmakers Saga* by *Margaret Thomson-Davis*



_The Breadmaker's Saga_ follows the story of a Glasgow working class community living through the dark days of the Depression and the Second World War. Clydend, McNair's Bakery and the surrounding tenements, are all vividly and absorbingly depicted, as are the lives and loves of people like Catriona, a young woman trying to cope with an overbearing husband; the foreman baker Baldy Fowler and his tragic wife, Sarah; Alec Jackson, the philandering insurance salesman; and a host of other colourful characters, who face up to the ordinary challenges of life and the extraordinary challenges of war with honesty, optimism and hope.

*About the Author*
Margaret Thomson Davis is one of Glasgow's favourite novelists. She is the author of more than 20 novels, including _The Clydesiders Trilogy, Double Danger, Goodmans of Glassford Street_ and _Red Alert_. Margaret lives in Bishopbriggs in East Dunbartonshire.

1 review - 4.0 stars average

591 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £9.99)*

*Also featured:-*

60 Shades of May - 60 selected Kindle books available for £0.99 each until 11:59 pm, May 9, 2013.

and

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 05: *Today's Daily Deal: Two Books by A.K. Alexander*

*Daddy's Home*


They call him "the Family Man," the cunning killer who preys upon single mothers and their innocent children, hunting for a family to call his own. But when they fail to meet his unyielding demands for perfection-and they always do-he kills. 
Holly Jennings is the San Diego PD's top crime scene investigator. She's also a single mother struggling to raise her daughter alone and to dealing with her feelings for another man in the wake of her husband's death. The Family Man case hits her hard-but even harder when her friend becomes his latest victim. 
Determined to stop this psychopath once and for all, Holly delves deep into the investigation, combing through evidence for clues to his identity. But the closer she gets to the truth, the further she must venture down a dark path that could cost her everything: her family, her newfound love-even her life. A _Wall Street Journal_ bestseller, this edgy page-turner is guaranteed to keep readers riveted into the wee hours of the morning.

82 reviews - 4.0 stars average

*Mommy, May I?*


Sixteen years ago, Helena Shea was an up-and-coming fashion model, until an affair with a married man, an unexpected pregnancy, and a drug scandal cost her almost everything. Now CEO of her own modeling agency and founder of a home for wayward mothers, Helena has spent years trying to atone for her sins&#8230;but with just one horrifying phone call, they come rushing back again.
A depraved killer has set his sights on Helena, seeking vengeance for the day she robbed him of his only chance at happiness. Now he plans to return the favor-by kidnapping Helena's estranged daughter, Frankie. To save her, Helena must face the demons of her past, joining forces with her former lover and the journalist who nearly ruined her, embarking upon a terrifying game of cat-and-mouse. _Mommy, May I?_ transports readers into the deepest, darkest corners of a killer's mind, a twisting psychological thriller that will resonate long after the final page is turned.

35 reviews - 3.3 stars average

*About the Author*
A. K. Alexander dreamed of being a writer since the age of nine, earning a degree in journalism from the University of Southern California before tackling fiction. Today she is the author of almost two dozen books-women's fiction, paranormal novels, mysteries, and thrillers-including her recently re-issued debut novel, _Covert Reich_. A lifelong equestrian, she helps to run her family business manufacturing sports-medicine products for horses. She is a native of San Diego, California, and still lives there today with her family, which includes three kids, nine horses, four dogs, and a cat.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today (down from £8.70)*

*Also featured:-*

60 Shades of May - 60 selected Kindle books available for £0.99 each until 11:59 pm, May 9, 2013.

and

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 06: *Ratking* by *Michael Dibdin*



Police Commissioner Aurelio Zen has crossed swords with the establishment before - and lost. But from the depths of a mundane desk job in Rome he is unexpectedly transferred to Perugia to take over an explosive kidnapping case involving one of Italy's most powerful families.

*About the Author*
Michael Dibdin was born in 1947. He went to school in Northern Ireland, and later to Sussex University and the University of Alberta in Canada. He lived in Seattle. After completing his first novel, _The Last Sherlock Holmes Story_, in 1978, he spent four years in Italy teaching English at the University of Perugia. His third novel, _Ratking_ in 1988, which won the Gold Dagger Award for the Best Crime Novel of the year and introduced us to his Italian detective - Inspector Aurelio Zen. His last novel, _End Games_, was published posthumously in July 2007.

21 reviews - 3.9 stars average

467 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

60 Shades of May - 60 selected Kindle books available for £0.99 each until 11:59 pm, May 9, 2013.

and

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 07: *From MTV to Mecca* by *Kristiane Backer*



In the early 1990s Kristiane Backer was one of the very first presenters on MTV (Europe). For some years she lived and breathed the international music scene quickly gaining a cult following amongst viewers and becoming a darling of the European press. As she reached the pinnacle of her success she realised that, despite having all she could have wished for, she was never truly satisfied. Something very important was missing. A fateful meeting with Pakistani cricket hero Imran Khan changed her life. He invited her to his country where she encountered a completely different world to the one she knew, the religion and culture of Islam. In place of pop and rock stars she was meeting men and women whose lives where dominated by the love of God, men and women who cared very little for the brief glories of this world. She began to read the Quran and to study books about the Faith. A few years later (in 1995), after travelling more widely in the Islamic world and knowing that she had discovered her spiritual path, she embraced Islam in a London mosque. And then her real adventures began. In this private memoir Kristiane Backer tells the story of her conversion and explains how faith, despite the many challenges she faced as she turned her life upside down, at last gave her inner peace and the meaning she had sought.

*About the Author*
Kristiane Backer was born in Hamburg, Germany in 1965. From 1987 to 1989 she worked as a trainee for the private radio station Radio Hamburg. In 1989 became the first German presenter for what was then an English-only pan-European Music TV channel, MTV Europe where she presented a variety of shows till 1995. At the same time she created and hosted from 1992 to 1995 a youth program on Bravo TV. For her television work Backer was awarded with the Golden Camera and two Golden Otto awards.
At MTV, Kristiane hosted the Coca-Cola Report, the European Top 20, Awake on the Wild Side, Headbangers Ball and Party-Zone. After 1996, she worked two years on NBC Europe for the daily culture show, The Ticket NBC.
After many year's break from the television business Backer hosted again in 2009, including the travel programs for the Travel Channel, and the inter-faith program Matters of Faith for the international channel Ebru TV. She also hosts European business presentations, conferences, galas and award ceremonies.

11 reviews - 5.0 stars average

461 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

60 Shades of May - 60 selected Kindle books available for £0.99 each until 11:59 pm, May 9, 2013.

and

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 08: *Natural Causes (Inspector Mclean Mystery 1)* by *James Oswald*



A young girl's mutilated body is discovered in a sealed room. Her remains are carefully arranged, in what seems to have been a cruel and macabre ritual, which appears to have taken place over 60 years ago.
For newly appointed Edinburgh Detective Inspector Tony McLean this baffling cold case ought to be a low priority - but he is haunted by the young victim and her grisly death. 
Meanwhile, the city is horrified by a series of bloody killings. Deaths for which there appears to be neither rhyme nor reason, and which leave Edinburgh's police at a loss.
McLean is convinced that these deaths are somehow connected to the terrible ceremonial killing of the girl, all those years ago. It is an irrational, almost supernatural theory.
And one which will lead McLean closer to the heart of a terrifying and ancient evil . . .
James Oswald's Detective Inspector McLean appears here for the first time. _Natural Causes_ is the opening to an electrifying new series. Subsequent titles include _The Book of Souls_ and _The Hangman's Song_. Fans of Ian Rankin, Peter James and Stuart McBride will love James Oswald's work.

*WARNING:* The opening chapter of this book contains graphic scenes of torture, rape and murder.

*About the Author*
James Oswald is the author of the Detective Inspector McLean series of crime novels. He has also written an epic fantasy series, _The Ballad of Sir BenfroIn_ as well as comic scripts and short stories. In his spare time he runs a 350 acre livestock farm in North East Fife, where he raises pedigree Highland Cattle and New Zealand Romney Sheep. http://jamesoswald.co.uk/

357 reviews - 4.4 stars average

464 pages
Text-to-Speech: No
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

60 Shades of May - 60 selected Kindle books available for £0.99 each until 11:59 pm, May 9, 2013.

and

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That looks good so I went searching and it's only $2.99 in the US store as well:


----------



## Linjeakel

May 09: *Frankenstein's Cat: Cuddling Up to Biotech's Brave New Beasts* by *Emily Anthes*



Fluorescent fish that glow near pollution. Dolphins with prosthetic fins. Robot-armoured beetles that military handlers can send on spy missions. Beloved pets resurrected from DNA. Scientists have already begun to create these high-tech hybrids, mostly to serve human whims and needs. What if a cow could be engineered to no longer feel pain - should we design a herd that would assuage our guilt over eating meat? Shouldn't we create it?
Popular science writer Emily Anthes travels around the globe to see how humans are inventing the fauna of the future, from the Roslin Institute, the Scottish birthplace of Dolly the Sheep, where scientists are trying to clone an endangered mountain lion to a 'pharm' where chickens are modified to lay eggs laced with cancer-fighting drugs. Frankenstein's Cat is an eye-opening exploration of weird science - and how we are playing god in the animal world.

*About the Author*
Emily Anthes is a science journalist who contributes a regular column on biomimickry to BBC Future online. She is also the founder of the Wonderland blog, part of the Public Library of Science, one of the most prestigious and most read science research publishers in the world. This is her first book.

2 reviews - 3.5 stars average

256 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.19 until 11:59pm today (down from £11.99)*

*Also featured:-*

60 Shades of May - 60 selected Kindle books available for £0.99 each until 11:59 pm, May 9, 2013.

and

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 10: *Today's Daily Deal: Three books in the Phryne Fisher Mysteries series* by *Kerry Greenwood*

*Miss Phryne Fisher Investigates (A Phryne Fisher Mystery)*


Bored socialite Phryne Fisher leaves the tedium of the London season for adventure in Australia!
Tea-dances in West End hotels, weekends in the country with guns and dogs... Phryne Fisher - she of the grey-green eyes and diamante garters - is rapidly tiring of the boredom of chit-chatting with retired colonels and foxtrotting with weak-chinned wonders. Instead, Phryne decides it might be amusing to try her hand at being a lady detective - on the other side of the world!
As soon as she books into the Windsor Hotel in Melbourne, Phryne is embroiled in mystery: poisoned wives, drug smuggling rings and corrupt cops... not to mention erotic encounters with beautiful Russian ballet star Sasha de Lisse; England's green and pleasant land just can't compete with these new, exotic pleasures!

11 reviews - 4.2 stars average

*Flying Too High (A Phryne Fisher Mystery)*


Another runaway adventure with glamorous heroine Phryne Fisher!
Whether foiling kidnappers' plans, walking the wings of a Tiger Moth or simply deciding what to wear for dinner, Phryne handles everything with her usual panache and flair!
Here, the 1920's most glamorous detective flies even higher, handling an abduction and a murder with style and ease... all before it's time to adjourn to the Queenscliff Hotel for breakfast. Whether she's flying planes, clearing a friend of homicide charges or saving a child from kidnapping, she handles everything with the same dash and elan with which she drives her red Hispano-Suiza.

3 reviews - 5.0 stars average

*Murder on the Ballarat Train (A Phryne Fisher Mystery)*


When Phryne Fisher arranges to go to Ballarat for a week, she eschews the excitement of her Hispano-Suiza for the sedate safety of the train. But as the passengers sleep, they are all overcome by chloroform poisoning.
In the morning Phryne is left to piece together all the clues: a young girl suffering from amnesia, the body of an old woman missing her emerald rings and rumours of white slavery and black magic... the last thing Phryne was expecting of this train journey was that she will have to use her trusty Beretta .32 to save lives!

3 reviews - 4.7 stars average

*About the Author*
Kerry Greenwood is the author of more than forty novels and six non-fiction titles, and the editor of two collections. _Phryne Fisher_ is her most successful series to date - there are currently 18 in the series. She lives in Australia with a registered wizard.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99 each)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I note that the first in the series is free on Amazon US: 

And the second is $2.99 

Here's the series in order:

Phryne Fisher
1. Cocaine Blues (1989)
aka Death by Misadventure
2. Flying Too High (1990)
3. Murder on the Ballarat Train (1991)
4. Death at Victoria Dock (1992)
5. The Green Mill Murder (1993)
6. Blood and Circuses (1994)
7. Ruddy Gore (1995)
8. Urn Burial (1996)
9. Raisins and Almonds (1997)
10. Death Before Wicket (1999)
11. Away with the Fairies (2001)
12. Murder in Montparnasse (2002)
13. The Castlemaine Murders (2003)
14. Queen of the Flowers (2004)
15. Death By Water (2005)
16. Murder in the Dark (2006)
17. Murder on a Midsummer Night (200
18. Dead Man's Chest (2010)
19. Unnatural Habits (2012)
The Phryne Fisher Mysteries: Cocaine Blues / Flying Too High (omnibus) (2004)
A Question of Death (200
Introducting the Honourable Phryne Fisher (omnibus) (2010)
Miss Phryne Fisher Investigates (2013)

I'd actually never heard of these before but might have to check 'em out!


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann, according to one of the reviews on Amazon UK, the book shown here as simply "Miss Phryne Fisher Investigates", which you have on the bottom of your list, is in fact a retitling of the first book in the series "Cocaine Blues". People have apparently been caught out, thinking it was a new book, but it's the same one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Ann, according to one of the reviews on Amazon UK, the book shown here as simply "Miss Phryne Fisher Investigates", which you have on the bottom of your list, is in fact a retitling of the first book in the series "Cocaine Blues". People have apparently been caught out, thinking it was a new book, but it's the same one.


Thanks! I did wonder . . . . because the write up did sound like it's an 'intro to the character' type book, but then it was not specifically listed as a reprint/retitling. The list, by the way, came from Fantastic Fiction, which is a UK site.

Most importantly: the good news is that the first one is free here on kindle -- at least for now.  And the subsequent numbers are reasonably priced too. . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel

May 11: *The Korean War (Pan Military Classics)* by *Sir Max Hastings*



On 25 June 1950, the invasion of South Korea by the Communist North launched one of the bloodiest and most devastating conflicts of our battle-scarred century. The seemingly limitless power of the Chinese-backed North was thrown against the ferocious firepower of the UN-backed South in a war that can be seen today as the stark prelude to Vietnam. Max Hastings, the acclaimed author of _Overlord_ and _Bomber Command_, has drawn on first-hand accounts of those who fought on both sides to produce this vivid and incisive reassessment of the Korean War, bringing the military and human dimensions of the conflict into sharp focus.

*About the Author*
Max Hastings, author of twenty books, was editor of _The Daily Telegraph_ for almost a decade, then for six years edited _The Evening Standard_ in London. In his youth he was a foreign correspondent for newspapers and BBC television. He has won many awards for his journalism, particularly his work in the South Atlantic in 1982. He was knighted in 2002.

33 reviews - 4.4 stars average

512 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £10.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 12: *Today's Daily Deal: Four books in the Lovejoy series* by *Jonathan Gash*

*The Judas Pair (Lovejoy 1)*


Every antique dealer is a bit of a detective, following clues to find the trophies that pay the rent, but when Lovejoy takes on the job of tracking down a pair of duelling pistols so rare that he's not even sure actually exist, he needs all the instincts of a detective to pick his way through an unsolved crime.
Along the way, he becomes convinced that the weapons do exist but that they have fallen into the hands of a vile murderer. Locating the ancient weapons seems like the least of his problems when Lovejoy then finds himself fighting for his life in a duel to the death! 
The very first book in the classic Lovejoy series which won the CWA John Creasey Dagger Award for best debut novel.

2 reviews - 3.0 stars average

*Gold from Gemini (Lovejoy 2)*


Lovejoy discovers how the lure of gold brings out the worst kind of treasure seeker when, broke as usual and earning a crust as an unlikely babysitter, he stumbles across the diaries of a painter that appear to point to the whereabouts of a fabled hoard of Roman gold coins. 
Lovejoy is tempted to dismiss the whole thing as a hoax, but vile threats and violent intimidation have a way of changing his mind. He sets out to unravel the clues in the diaries, with some particularly nasty characters dogging his every move.

2 reviews - 4.0 stars average

*The Grail Tree (Lovejoy 3)*


Lovejoy has heard of more nutters who have claimed to be in possession of the one, true Holy Grail than he has had hot dinners. He's not too impressed with the eccentric clergyman making the latest claim - especially when the good vicar turns out to be one of the finest forgers Lovejoy has ever met. 
But when the vicar and his lady companion end up dead it becomes clear that someone else is after the old man's artefact. To solve the mystery and protect a precious piece of history, Lovejoy puts his life on the line and acquires a surprising new partner...

1 review - 4.0 stars average

*Spend Game (Lovejoy 4)*


When Lovejoy witnesses a car crash that turns out to be a murder - with one of his oldest antique-dealer friends the victim - he sets out on a trail of revenge that leaves him pondering several bewildering questions.

Why did his friend buy up a load of junk furniture? What did he want with an old doctor's bag? Why was his friend killed? Who was trying to kill Lovejoy and - most perplexing of all - what the hell is he doing potholing through underground tunnels dodging armed hit men?

3 reviews - 4.0 stars average

*About the Author*
Jonathan Gash is the pen name of John Grant, who also wrote under the name of Graham Gaunt. Born in 1933 in Bolton, Lancashire, Grant trained as a doctor and worked as both a GP and a pathologist. He also served in the Royal Army Medical Corps, where he rose to the rank of Major, and was head of bacteriology at the University of London's School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine. His first _Lovejoy_ novel, _The Judas Pair_, won the Crime Writers' Association prestigious John Creasey award in 1977. Grant lives in Colchester, Essex.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today (down from £6.99 each)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 13: *Guilt By Association* by *Marcia Clark*



When Deputy District Attorney Rachel Knight's journey home is interrupted by screaming sirens, she decides to follow them.
But what she finds when she arrives at a sleazy LA motel shatters her world: her trusted colleague Jake lies dead beside the body of a teenage male prostitute.
The police say murder/suicide. Rachel's gut says different.
Her search for proof will take her through the dark and tangled city, from its wealthy suburbs to its violent heart.
And a truth so dangerous it could kill her.

*About the Author*
Marcia Clark is a former Los Angeles deputy district attorney, and was the lead prosecutor in the OJ Simpson murder case. She co-wrote a bestselling non-fiction book about the trial, _Without a Doubt_, and is a frequent media commentator and columnist on legal issues. She lives in Los Angeles. Visit Marcia's website at www.marciaclarkbooks.com, follow her on Twitter @thatmarciaclark or find her on Facebook at www.facebook.com/thatmarciaclark.

7 reviews - 4.3 stars average

368 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 14: *Flat-Out Love* by *Jessica Park*



He was tall, at least six feet, with dirty blond hair that hung over his eyes. His T-shirt read Nietzsche Is My Homeboy.
So, that was Matt. Who Julie Seagle likes. A lot. But there is also Finn. Who she flat out loves.
Complicated? Awkward? Completely.
But really, how was this freshly-minted Boston transplant and newbie college freshman supposed to know that she would end up living with the family of an old friend of her mother's? This was all supposed to be temporary. Julie wasn't supposed to be important to the Watkins family, or to fall in love with one of the brothers. Especially the one she's never quite met. But what does that really matter? Finn gets her, like no one ever has before. They have connection.
But here's the thing about love, in all its twisty, bumpy permutations-it always throws you a few curves. And no one ever escapes unscathed.

The author of _Flat-Out Love_ has donated this book to the Worldreader program

*About the Author*
_New York Times_ bestselling author Jessica Park mines the territory of love's growing pains with wit, sharp insights, and a discernible heat and heartbeat. She has authored the e-shorts _What the Kid Says (Parts 1 and 2)_ and _Facebooking Rick Springfield_, as well as _Relatively Famous_ and her new novel _Left Drowning_. 
Please visit Jessica on the web, Twitter, and Facebook at these locations: 
jessicapark.me 
@JessicaPark24
https://twitter.com/JessicaPark24 
https://www.facebook.com/authorjessicapark

36 reviews - 4.8 stars average

343 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 15: *The Challenge: Britain Against America in the Naval War of 1812* by *Andrew Lambert*



In the summer of 1812 Britain stood alone, fighting for her very survival against a vast European Empire. Only the Royal Navy stood between Napoleon's legions and ultimate victory. In that dark hour America saw its chance to challenge British dominance: her troops invaded Canada and American frigates attacked British merchant shipping, the lifeblood of British defence.
War polarised America. The south and west wanted land, the north wanted peace and trade. But America had to choose between the oceans and the continent. Within weeks the land invasion had stalled, but American warships and privateers did rather better, and astonished the world by besting the Royal Navy in a series of battles.
Then in three titanic single ship actions the challenge was decisively met. British frigates closed with the Chesapeake, the Essex and the President, flagship of American naval ambition. Both sides found new heroes but none could equal Captain Philip Broke, champion of history's greatest frigate battle, when HMS Shannon captured the USS Chesapeake in thirteen blood-soaked minutes. Broke's victory secured British control of the Atlantic, and within a year Washington, D.C. had been taken and burnt by British troops.
Andrew Lambert, Laughton Professor of Naval History in the Department of War Studies at King's College London, brings all his mastery of the subject and narrative brilliance to throw new light on a war which until now has been much mythologised, little understood.

*About the Author*
Andrew Lambert is Professor of Naval History at King's College, London. His books include _Nelson: Britannia's God of War, Admirals: The Naval Commanders Who Made Britain Great_ and _Franklin: Tragic Hero of Polar Exploration_. His highly successful history of the British Navy, _War at Sea_, was broadcast on Channel 5.

17 reviews - 4.8 stars average

560 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.09 until 11:59pm today (down from £10.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 16: *The Water Clock* by *Jim Kelly*



Time is running out for Philip Dryden . . .
In the snowbound landscape of the Cambridgeshire fens, a body is discovered, locked in a block of ice. High on Ely Cathedral a second corpse is found, grotesquely 'riding' a stone gargoyle.
Journalist Philip Dryden knows he's onto a great story when forensic evidence links both victims to one terrifying event in 1966. But the murders also offer Dryden the key to a very personal mystery. Who saved his life two years ago? And, more importantly, who left his wife to die? The answer will bring Dryden face to face with his own guilt, his own fears - and a cold and ruthless killer...

*About the Author*
Jim Kelly is a correspondent for _The Financial Times_. He lives in Ely with his wife, the writer Midge Gilles, and their young daughter. This is his first novel.

16 reviews - 4.5 stars average

321 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £9.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And it's not on Kindle in the US, darn it all.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 17: *A Good and Useful Hurt* by *Aric Davis*



Mike is a tattoo artist running his own shop, and Deb is the piercing artist he hires to round out the motley crew at his studio of four. The last thing either expects is romance, but that's exactly what happens when they follow their off-kilter careers and love lives into complete disaster.
When Mike follows a growing trend and tattoos the ashes of deceased loved ones into several customers' tattoos, he has no idea that it will one day provide the solution-and solace-he will sorely need. And when the life of a serial killer tragically collides with the lives of those in the tattoo shop, Mike and Deb will stop at nothing in their quest for revenge, even if it means stepping outside the known boundaries of life and death. 
Ink that is full of crematory ashes, a sociopathic killer, and pain in its most raw form combine for one of the most imaginative, haunting thrillers in recent memory. Full of wit and heart, _A Good and Useful Hurt_ delivers the goods with the pain of a needle in skin.

*About the Author*
Aric Davis is married with one daughter and lives in Grand Rapids, Michigan where he has worked for the past fifteen years as a body piercer. A punk rock aficionado, Davis does anything he can to increase awareness of a good band. He likes weather cold enough to need a sweatshirt-but not a coat-and friends who wear their hearts on their sleeves. In addition to reading and writing, he also enjoys roller coasters and hockey. His debut novel, _Nickel Plated_, was published by AmazonEncore in March 2011.

36 reviews - 4.1 stars average

303 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 18: *Seoul Survivors* by *Naomi Foyle*



A meteor known as Lucifer's Hammer is about to wreak destruction on the earth, and with the end of the world imminent, there is only one safe place to be. 
In the mountains above Seoul, American-Korean bio-engineer Dr Kim Da Mi thinks she has found the perfect solution to save the human race. But her methods are strange and her business partner, Johnny Sandman, is not exactly the type of person anyone would want to mix with. 
Drawn in by their smiles and pretty promises, Sydney - a Canadian model trying to escape an unhappy past - is an integral part of their scheme, until she realises that the quest for perfection comes at an impossible price. 

*About the Author*
Naomi Foyle was born in London, grew up in Hong Kong, Liverpool and Canada, and currently lives in Brighton. She spent three years in Korea, teaching English, writing travel journalism and acting in Korean educational television. She is a highly regarded poet and performer. _Seoul Survivors_ is her first novel.

3 reviews - 5.0 stars average

320 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£1.09 until 11:59pm today (down from £16.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 20: *Today's Daily Deal: The Writing on the Wall: The Transylvania Trilogy* by *Miklós Bánffy*

*They Were Counted (The Writing on the Wall: Book1)*


This novel paints an unrivaled portrait of the vanished world of pre-1914 Hungary, as seen through the eyes of two young Transylvanian cousins, Count Balint Abady and Count Laszlo Gyeroffy.

5 reviews - 4.6 stars average

*They Were Found Wanting (The Writing on the Wall: Book 2)*


The tale of the two Transylvanian cousins, their loves and their very different fortunes continues in this second volume of the Transylvanian trilogy. Balint Abady is forced to part from the beautiful and unhappily married Adrienne Uzdy, while Lazlo Gyeroffy is rapidly heading for self-destruction through excessive drinking and his own fecklessness.

3 reviews - 4.7 stars average

*They Were Divided (The Writing on the Wall: Book 3)*


Volume III of the Bánffy Trilogy details events in Montenegro, the Balkan wars and the assassination of Archduke Franz Ferdinand as the youth of Hungary march gayly off not only to their death on the field of battle, but to the dismemberement of their once great country.

3 review - 5.0 stars average

*About the Author*
Count Miklós Bánffy (1873-1950) lived most of his life either at the castle of Bonczhida in Transylvania or in the family's town house in Pest. Banffy was variously a diplomat, MP and a foreign minister in the 1921/22 when he signed the peace treaty with the United States and obtained Hungary's admission to the League of Nations. He was responsible for organizing the last Habsburg coronation, that of King Karl in 1916. His famous _Transylvanian Trilogy_ was published just before the Second World War. It was ignored under the communists, and has recently been republished to great acclaim in his native country and in the UK and France.

Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 21: *The Beach* by *Alex Garland*



In our ever-shrinking world, where popular Western culture seems to have infected every nation on the planet, it is hard to find even a small niche of unspoiled land--forget searching for pristine islands or continents. This is the situation in Alex Garland's debut novel, _The Beach_. Human progress has reduced Eden to a secret little beach near Thailand. In the tradition of grand adventure novels, Richard, a rootless traveller rambling around Thailand on his way somewhere else, is given a hand-drawn map by a madman who calls himself Daffy Duck. He and two French travellers set out on a journey to find this paradise.

*About the Author*
Alex Garland was born in London in 1970. He has written two novels, _The Beach_ (1996) and _The Tesseract_ (199 and an illustrated novella, _The Coma_ (2003), in collaboration with his father. He has also written two screenplays, _28 Days Later_ (2002) and _Sunshine_ (2007).

319 reviews - 4.3 stars average

448 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 22: *Hollow Earth* by *John Barrowman* and *Carole E Barrowman*



Lots of twins have a special connection - being able to finish each other's sentences; sensing what the other is thinking; perhaps even knowing when the other is in trouble or in pain - but for 12-year-old twins, Matt and Emily Calder, the connection is beyond special. Together, the twins have extraordinary powers. They are able to bring art to life, or enter paintings at will. 
Their abilities are sought by villains trying to access the terrors of Hollow Earth - a place where all the demons, devils and creatures ever imagined lie trapped for eternity. The twins flee with their mother to the security of an island, off the west coast of Scotland, where their grandfather has certain protective powers of his own. But too much is at stake, and the twins aren't safe there either. The villains will stop at nothing to find Hollow Earth and harness the powers within... 

*About the Authors*
Carole E. Barrowman is a Professor of English and Director of Creative Studies in Writing at Alverno College in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. John Barrowman has worked in television, musical theatre, film and music, and stars as _Captain Jack Harkness_ in _Torchwood_ and _Doctor Who_. His autobiography, _Anything Goes_, was published in 2008.

77 reviews - 4.5 stars average

336 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh! A book by Captain Jack. 

. . . . searching. . . . .

$3.99 in the US Kindle store. . . .Hollow Earth

Hmmm. . . .will have to think about that.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh! A book by Captain Jack.
> 
> . . . . searching. . . . .
> 
> $3.99 in the US Kindle store. . . .Hollow Earth
> 
> Hmmm. . . .will have to think about that.


It has good reviews from both readers and critics - but it is essentially a children's book. There is a second book with the same characters and they've also written at least one Torchwood novel. I haven't read any of them myself, but they have been generally well received.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . I saw that it's for grades 5 - 9 or something like that. . . . . which is why I didn't just click 'buy' right away. . .


----------



## Linjeakel

May 23: *The Master Plan (Dana Sloan Mysteries)* by *Carol Costa*



Two wives suspected of their husbands' murders have investigative reporter Dana Sloan working to prove their innocence and at odds once again with her boyfriend, homicide detective Al Bruno. Dana quickly learns that one of the wives, a talented artist, was abused by her husband. The other wife, Dana's friend and employee Casey Jordan, admits that her recent wedding was part of a crazy scheme to marry into wealth.
But Casey isn't the only one with secrets. Dana uncovers evidence that Casey's bridegroom had his own hidden agenda for marrying. What Dana doesn't know is that the murders are all part of another plan, this one the most sinister of all, devised by a killer who won't hesitate to add Dana to the list of victims.

*About the Author*
Carol Costa is an award-winning playwright and the published author of six novels and two short story collections. With a business background in accounting and taxes, Carol has written four financial titles. Her plays have been published and produced in New York City, Los Angeles, and regional theaters across the country.
Originally from Chicago, Carol and her husband now reside in Tucson, Arizona. _The Master Plan_ is Carol's fourth book. _A Deadly Hand, Love Steals the Scene_, and _Labor of Love_ are also available.

1 reviews - 5.0 stars average

274 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 24: *Today's Daily Deal: An Assortment of 10 Books

Marked (Callum Doyle 3) by David Jackson


In New York's East Village a young girl is brutally raped, tortured and murdered. Detective Callum Doyle has seen the victim's remains. He has visited the distraught family. Now he wants justice. Doyle is convinced he knows who the killer is. The problem is he can't prove it. And the more he pushes his prime suspect, the more he learns that the man is capable of pushing back in ways more devious and twisted than Doyle could ever have imagined. Add to that the appearance of an old adversary who has a mission for Doyle and won't take no for an answer, and soon Doyle finds himself at risk of losing everything he holds dear. Including his life.

11reviews - 4.9 stars average

Daria Klimentova - The Agony and the Ecstasy by Daria Klimentova


Daria Klimentová's sizzling chemistry with Russian dancer Vadim Muntagirov, who is nearly 20 years her junior, has reignited the prima ballerina's career - and marks a metamorphosis after her Black Swan-style torments depicted in BBC Four's Agony and Ecstasy, the gripping documentary series aired last year. There has been a metamorphosis since the 'old ballerina' allowed herself to be browbeaten by domineering choreographer Derek Deane, and Daria and Vadim are being applauded as the new Fonteyn and Nureyev. But unlike Vadim, Daria wasn't raised in a ballet family. Born in Prague, she was talent-spotted as a gymnast when she was five. She had a ballet lesson once a week and her teacher advised her parents that ballet might offer a longer career. Daria didn't much care but changed her mind once she set her heart on dancing at Prague's National Theatre. She became a soloist there at 18, and then spent three years with the Scottish Ballet before joining the ENB in 1996. Her innate tenacity has seen Daria through some tough times. Her father, a factory mechanic and her greatest fan, died from lung cancer when she was newly arrived in London and didn't have many friends. When her only brother Radek was killed in a motorcycle accident, she cried all day then had to go on stage to dance Giselle. That was the greatest pain she has ever known, she says. It gave her a determination to enjoy life and keep ballet in perspective. Similarly when she fell pregnant with her first child, Daria explains how those around her where shocked that she was not more concerned with the upcoming performance of Sleeping Beauty. In her wonderful and insightful autobiography Daria reveals what life is like behind the scenes and how you really can have it all.

1 reviews - 4.0 stars average

Flowertown by S G Redling


When Feno Chemical spilled an experimental pesticide in rural Iowa, scores of people died. Those who survived contamination were herded into a US Army medically maintained quarantine and cut off from the world. Dosed with powerful drugs to combat the poison, their bodies give off a sickly sweet smell and the containment zone becomes known simply as Flowertown. 
Seven years later, the infrastructure is crumbling, supplies are dwindling, and nobody is getting clean. Ellie Cauley doesn't care anymore. Despite her paranoid best friend's insistence that conspiracies abound, she focuses on three things: staying high, hooking up with the Army sergeant she's not supposed to be fraternizing with and, most importantly, trying to ignore her ever-simmering rage. But when a series of deadly events rocks the compound, Ellie suspects her friend is right-something dangerous is going down in Flowertown and all signs point to a twisted plan of greed and abuse. She and the other residents of Flowertown have been betrayed by someone with a deadly agenda and their plan is just getting started. Time is running out. With nobody to trust and nowhere to go, Ellie decides to fight with the last weapon she has-her rage.
Flowertown is a high-intensity conspiracy thriller that brings the worst-case scenario vividly to life and will keep readers riveted until the final haunting page.

41 review - 4.3 stars average

How to be assertive in any situation by Sue Hadfield & Gill Hasson


Be confident, self-assured and stand up for your right to be yourself. 
The ability to make clear decisions, to approach your life with confidence and self-assurance, and to believe in yourself are all crucial to success. And in both work and life, assertiveness holds the key to your self-respect and self-esteem. 
This remarkable guide is packed with real-life examples, motivating scenarios, quick wins and loads of friendly advice that will show you how to make your voice heard, take control of your destiny, feel empowered and motivated and begin to live the life you want, without apology.
Learn powerful, life-changing techniques to make sure your opinions are always respected; deal confidently and effectively with other people, their assumptions and their demands. Learn to be decisive, confident and self assured. Understand that, whilst you have rights, so do those around you. Learn to say what you mean, mean what you say and know that you really do have the right to say 'no'.
How To Be Assertive is a fun read and a great friend to have around. It's written by two experienced, down-to-earth and real-world experts and with just one read it really could change your life forever.

35 review - 4.9 stars average

Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Classical Music: ...But Were Too Afraid to Ask by Darren Henley & Sam Jackson


Just what exactly is classical music ...and why should it be a part of everyone's life? Who are the big names behind the classical hits ...and which are the best recordings of their music? What are you supposed to wear to a classical concert ...and when on earth are you supposed to applaud? 'Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Classical Music ...But Were Too Afraid to Ask' answers these questions and much more. In the pages of this book, Darren Henley and Sam Jackson set out to make the classical world not only accessible, but also disarmingly simple and utterly engrossing, as they share their passion for the greatest music ever written. Celebrating 20 years of the world's most successful classical music radio station, this book lifts the lid on the burning questions that Classic FM's listeners have most often asked over the past two decades. Three sections steer you through the terminology and etiquette of classical music, open the fascinating history of the genre and its key figures over the last 1,000 years, and provide a detailed reference guide. Since its transmitters were first switched on in 1992, the team behind Classic FM has believed that classical music can and should be a part of everyone's life, no matter who they are or where they live. So, whether you are a long-time listener or completely new to the genre this book equips you to begin your own personal journey of discovery into the world's greatest music.

27 review - 4.0 stars average

and the other five ....

    

£0.99 to £1.29 each until 11:59pm today

Also featured:-

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).*


----------



## Linjeakel

May 25: *The Dispatcher* by *Ryan David Jahn*



Ian Hunt is the police dispatcher for the small town of Bulls Mouth, East Texas. Just as his shift is ending he gets a call from his fourteen-year-old daughter, Maggie. Maggie, who has just been declared dead, having been snatched from her bedroom seven years ago. Her call ends in a scream. The trail leads to a local couple, but this is just the start of his battle to get his daughter back. What follows is a bullet-strewn cross-country chase along Interstate 10, from Texas to California. The riveting new novel from the acclaimed author of Acts of Violence and Low Life is a brilliantly original, blood drenched thriller, about the lengths a man will go to for his daughter. 

*About the Author*
Ryan David Jahn grew up in Arizona, Texas and California. He left school at sixteen to work in a record store and subsequently joined the army. Since 2004 he has worked in television and film. He currently lives in Los Angeles with his wife Mary.

49 reviews - 3.8 stars average

304 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £7.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

May 26: *The Reluctant Yogi: A Quirky Guide to the Practice That Can Change Your Life* by *Carla McKay*



Like many people Carla McKay thought that yoga sounded like a celebrity craze that was a bit too good to be true. Things changed, however, when a friend persuaded her to give it try for a laugh.
She did laugh - throughout the class. But the practice was also different from what she had expected. In The Reluctant Yogi she describes how her disbelief was defeated, and finds out from experts what yoga does for us. She discovers that research shows yoga has something for everyone of every shape and size, young to old: it will tone your body, calm your mind, make you sleep better, strengthen your bones, boost your immune system and even make you lose weight. Learning her asanas from her pranayama, Carla finds along the way how you, too, can change your life with yoga.

*About the Author*
Carla McKay is a novelist and the former fiction-editor of the Daily Mail. Her novel _The Folly of French Kissing_ was published in 2012. She divides her time between Oxford and London.

7 reviews - 4.1 stars average

304 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 27: *Accidents Waiting to Happen* by *Simon Wood*



Josh Michaels isn't wanted dead or alive-just dead. That fact becomes shockingly clear when a stranger runs his car off the road. Instead of a helping hand, the man gives Josh a "thumbs down" and abandons him to what is almost certainly a watery grave. Luckily, Josh cheats death&#8230;this time. But when more harrowing "accidents" threaten his life, it's clear he's a marked man.
Are his past mistakes coming back to bite him? Or is something more sinister afoot? And how can he convince his family, friends, and especially the cops that he's in danger? The harder Josh fights to stay alive, the more determined his unknown enemy is to see him dead. And the deeper he digs for answers, the more chilling the truth becomes. As his time and luck rapidly run out, he must unmask an insidious conspiracy bent on making a killing-in more ways than one. Nerve-jangling noir doesn't get much blacker than Simon Wood's top speed trip into cold-blooded murder and hot-blooded vengeance.

*About the Author*
A former racecar driver, licensed pilot, and occasional private eye, Simon Wood is also an accomplished author with more than 150 published stories and articles under his belt. His mystery fiction, which has appeared in numerous magazines and anthologies, earned him both the prestigious Anthony Award and a CWA Dagger Award nomination. In addition to _Accidents Waiting to Happen_, his books include _Working Stiffs, Asking for Trouble, Paying the Piper, We All Fall Down_, and _Terminated_.

28 reviews - 4.2 stars average

295 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 28: *This September Sun* by *Bryony Rheam*



Ellie is a shy girl growing up in post-Independence Zimbabwe, longing for escape from the confines of small-town life. When she eventually moves to Britain, her wish seems to have come true. But life there is not all she imagined. And when her grandmother Evelyn is brutally murdered, a set of diaries are uncovered spilling out family secrets and recounting a young Evelyn's passionate and dangerous affair with a powerful married man. In the light of new discoveries, Ellie begins to re-evaluate her relationship with her grandmother, and must face up to some truths about herself in the process. Set against the backdrop of a country in change, Ellie burdened by the memories and the misunderstandings of the past must also find a way to move forward in her own romantic endeavours.

*About the Author*
Bryony Rheam was born in Kadoma in 1974 and lived in Bulawayo from the age of eight until she left school. She studied for a BA and an MA in English Literature and taught in Singapore for a year before returning to teach in Zimbabwe from 2001 to 2008. Still a teacher, she now lives in Ndola, Zambia.

11 reviews - 4.8 stars average

420 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 29: *The Likes of Us: Stories of Five Decades* by *Stan Barstow*



A classic selection of the best of Stan Barstow's stories, covering the last five decades of British life. A group of young tearaways on a night out that begins with horse-play and ends in tragedy; the loneliness of a drunken miner's wife; a war-shocked ex-sailor forced beyond endurance, a widower is brought to grief by a woman outside his real understanding, and a factory worker finding his way through the physical world of his marriage. Real and involving, Barstow's stories are urgent slices of life, men and women struggling and succeeding to come to terms with _The Likes of Us_.

*About the Author*
Along with Alan Sillitoe and John Braine, Stan Barstow is considered one of the pioneers of the 1960s school of northern literary realism. _A Kind of Loving_ became a film directed by John Schlesinger and starring Alan Bates. He has produced eleven novels and three books of short stories, as well as TV scripts. Other novels include _Ask Me Tomorrow_ (1962), _The Watchers on the Shore_ (1966) and _The Right True End_ (1976). He lived in Pontardawe, South Wales until his death in 2011.

No reviews

256 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £11.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month.


----------



## Linjeakel

May 30: *Burn Out (A Rachel Scott Adventure)* by *Traci Hohenstein*



The week before she is to testify at her estranged husband's trial on drug charges, firefighter Lieutenant Samantha Collins vanishes while combating a warehouse fire, leaving only her helmet behind.
With Sam missing, her mother seeks the help of Florida Omni Search, a nonprofit organization founded by Rachel Scott, whose own daughter, Mallory, disappeared when only three years old. Rachel has worked with law enforcement agencies all over the United States, but she can't possibly anticipate how terrifying the Sam Collins case will be. Rachel learns of Sam's husband's drug operation, and as she digs deeper, not only does the investigator expose Sam's surprising past, she also uncovers clues that could reveal what happened to her own daughter. 
The second book in the Rachel Scott series, _Burn Out_ is a Traci Hohenstein original, an emotionally charged mystery-thriller that takes the reader on a rollercoaster ride of plot twists, turns, and startling surprises. 

Books 1 and 3 in the Rachel Scott series:

 

*About the Author*
Traci Hohenstein's educational background includes journalism, real estate, and finance. Since her college days, she has written for both the local and national media. Inspired by the Natalee Holloway case, she wrote _Asylum Harbor_ and _Burn Out_, novels in a suspense series that features Rachel Scott, who runs a missing persons search and rescue operation. Born in Moultrie, Georgia, the author has lived in California, Hawaii, Alabama, Mississippi, and Atlanta, and now resides in the Florida Panhandle, with her firefighter husband and their three children. In between books, Hohenstein spends time with her family and friends at the beach where she enjoys paddleboarding, swimming, building sandcastles, and soaking up the sun.

13 reviews - 4.0 stars average

172 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £3.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Apologies for the break in service folks.

Jun 08: *An Affair of Deceit* by *Jamie Michele*



A father's sins. A daughter's loyalty. A lover's protection.
When a charming CIA agent shows up on her doorstep, lawyer Abigail Mason finds herself drawn into the search for a man she had written off long before--her estranged father. Her father's caught in the agency's crosshairs, and she'll do all that she can to figure out just what he's done.
Agent James Riley knew that the stubborn, tough-as-nails attorney would be a thorn in his side, but he never guessed that he'd feel an undeniable attraction to her. To keep Abigail from stumbling alone into a web of international espionage and danger, he'll need to bring her into his search and keep her close. But when a madman singles her out as the one who should pay for her father's sins, Riley will do all he can to protect the woman who's claimed her heart.

*About the Author*
Born and raised in Southern California, Jamie Michele spent the majority of her childhood immersed in books, dance classes, and community theater. After she studied biology at Scripps College, her love of animals led her to the roles of veterinary technician and zookeeper. While working as an "edzoocator" for the Maryland Zoo's mobile education unit in 2007, she shifted her focus to writing. The result was _Romance or Retribution_ (now published as _An Affair of Vengeance_), which went on to win a prestigious 2009 Golden Heart Award from the Romance Writers of America. _An Affair of Deceit_ is her second novel.

3 reviews - 3.7 stars average

254 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: Yes
KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 09: *The Midnight Swimmer* by *Edward Wilson*



Spawned in the bleak poverty of an East Anglian fishing port, Catesby is a spy with a big anti-establishment chip on his shoulder. He loves his country, but despises the class who run it. Loathed by the Americans and trusted by the Russians, Catesby is sent to Havana and Washington to make clandestine contacts. London has authorised Catesby to offer Moscow a secret deal to break the Cuban Missile Crisis deadlock. But before that can happen, Catesby meets the Midnight Swimmer who has a chilling message for Washington. Once again, the author poses the fundamental question that few spy novelists answer: What is the greater crime? Betraying your country or betraying the person you love? A triangle of love and death that began in Berlin ends in Cuba. On one corner is a war disabled KGB general, on another corner is his unfulfilled wife &#8230; This sophisticated novel is full of twists and turns that merge historical fact with fiction. Sleaze and high politics literally share the same beds. A white-knuckle superpower standoff is played out against a backdrop of honey trap blackmail, Mafia contracts, assassination and Vatican scandal. The real blurs into the surreal as Che's car surfs on the Havana seafront and Fidel takes the pitcher's mound against a professional baseball team.

*About the Author*
Edward Wilson was born on the waterfront in Baltimore, Maryland and grew up with a taste for foreign places and adventures. His family home was a sailors' tavern. Edward attended Baltimore Poly, an inner-city high school. A previous student at Poly was Dashiell Hammet, the inventor of the hard boiled detective novel. He then attended the University of Virginia where he won a US Army ROTC scholarship to study International Relations.
A few weeks after graduating from university, Edward was commissioned as a second lieutenant of infantry. He did the basic course at Fort Benning followed by parachute training, he then applied for Special Forces and completed the SF officers' course at Fort Bragg.
Edward began writing his debut novel, _A River in May_, while serving at Nong Son. His decorations include the Combat Infantryman's Badge, the Bronze Star for Meritorious Achievement and the Army Commendation Medal for Heroism. After leaving the army, Edward travelled widely in Canada and Europe. He returned briefly to the United States to earn an MA in English Literature at the University of Massachusetts. He again left the States and became a permanent expatriate. 
Edward has lived in Britain since 1974. He renounced his US citizenship in 1983 and became a British citizen. Edward was a further education lecturer for 22 years. During this time he was an active trade unionist. He was also a member of the Anti-Nazi League and the Lowestoft Trades Council. Edward left full time teaching to devote more time to writing in 1997.

24 reviews - 4.3 stars average

300 pages
Text-to-Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

*£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £11.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 10: *Today's Daily Deals: An historical romance and a contemporary fantasy

Lily by Patricia Gaffney


Born a lady, but now orphaned and left to the care of distant relations, Lily Trehearne's fortunes are low indeed. All she inherited from her spendthrift father is a tangled web of debt, and her ultra-pious guardian, the Reverend Roger Soames, seems determined to marry her off to his son Lewis.
Determined to save herself from that dreary fate, Lily panics and flees to Cornwall. Under the pseudonym Lily Troublefield, she accepts the first position she is offered, as a housemaid at the ominously named Darkstone Manor, property of Devon Darkwell. Lily's new master is eccentric, deeply troubled . . . and strangely irresistible.

2 reviews - 4.5 stars average

Sandman Slim (Sandman Slim 1) by Richard Kadrey


Supernatural fantasy has a new antihero in Sandman Slim, star of this gripping, gritty new series by Richard Kadrey
Life sucks and then you die. Or, if you're James Stark, you spend eleven years in Hell as a hitman before finally escaping, only to land back in the hell-on-earth that is Los Angeles.
Now Stark's back, and ready for revenge. And absolution, and maybe even love. But when his first stop saddles him with an abusive talking head, Stark discovers that the road to absolution and revenge is much longer than you'd expect, and both Heaven and Hell have their own ideas for his future.
Resurrection sucks. Saving the world is worse.
Darkly twisted, irreverent, and completely hilarious, Sandman Slim is the breakthrough novel by an acclaimed author.

55 reviews - 4.3 stars average

£0.99 each until 11:59pm today

Also featured:-

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).*


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 11: *Today's Daily Deals: Eight books to enhance your career @ £2.99 each and a high tech cyberpunk adventure for £0.99

Yes, I Can!: Using Visualization To Achieve Your Goals by Robin Nixon


You have the power to change your life in ways that you may not even realize. As long as you can see where you want to be, or what you want to achieve, then you can make it happen. All you need to do is set aside a few minutes a day to visualize what you want to change or improve, and you'll find the focus and direction to get what you want.
Using the power of creative visualization and other well-understood psychological techniques, you'll find this book is packed with practical, real world examples of changes that you can achieve in your life, using tried and tested techniques that have been demonstrated to be highly effective in numerous controlled studies.
Yes I Can! contains simple, easy-to-follow, five-minute exercises developed by motivation expert Robin Nixon, which have worked wonders for thousands of others - now it's time to make them work for you.

28 reviews - 3.6 stars average

Straight to Yes: Asking with Confidence and Getting What You Want by Haider Imam


You've finally plucked up the courage to ask for something. The afternoon off. A pay rise. Then comes that crucial moment where you wait with baited breath for the response. It's tense, but it doesn't have to be. You just need to master the art of 'the ask'.
Taking a direct, light-hearted, wholly practical approach, Haider Imam zooms straight in on that moment of truth providing a set of proven tools and techniques for getting to 'yes,' every time. He instils readers with the confidence to ask bigger, more often and even ask for the impossible - and to get it. 
Based on sound psychological principles, Straight To Yes! offers tonnes of winning ways to make requests that get you to 'yes'
Wholly practical in style and content, the book features accessible, straightforward techniques readers can put into action immediately
Designed for quick-reference while on the move, it affords instant access to specific, step-by-step, single-page techniques as needed

24 reviews - 4.1 stars average

The other six:​
     ​
**********************************************​
Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson


The only relief from the sea of logos is within the well-guarded borders of the Burbclaves. Is it any wonder that most sane folks have forsaken the real world and chosen to live in the computer-generated universe of virtual reality? In a major city, the size of a dozen Manhattans, is a domain of pleasures limited only by the imagination. But now a strange new computer virus called Snow Crash is striking down hackers everywhere, leaving an unlikely young man as humankind's last best hope. 
Recently 'resigned' from his job as the coolest samurai sword-toting pizza delivery guy in the world, Hiro has had to fall back on his old hi-tech scavenger ways. Not that he's a nobody on the virtual street - one of the founders of The Black Sun, he helped to write the rule-book for the digital Metaverse. Which is why he's so confused when he's offered a cyber-drug called Snow Crash - 'cos there are no such things as drugs in their computer-generated world. And yet here it is, complete with devastating side-effects. Who could have made it? And what the Hell does it actually do?

About The Author
Neal Stephenson has published four novels: The Big U, Zodiac, Snow Crash and The Diamond Age. For the last of these he won a 1996 Hugo Award. He also writes (with J. Frederick George) as 'Stephen Bury'. Their books are Interface and Cobweb. Most of his books are published in Penguin. He lives in Seattle, where he is at work on other novels.

76 reviews - 4.0 stars average

482 pages
Text to Speech: Yes
X-Ray: No
KOLL (Prime Lending): No

£0.99 until 11:59pm today (down from £8.99)

Also featured:-

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).*


----------



## MineBook

Waiting for David Baldacci books.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 13: *Today's Daily Deals: A touching memoir and and a selection of books by the legendary sci-fi author Ben Bova*

*The End of Your Life Book Club* by *Will Schwalbe*


The inspiring story of a son and his dying mother, who form a 'book club' that brings them together as her life comes to a close.
Mary Anne Schwalbe is waiting for her chemotherapy treatments when Will casually asks her what she's reading. The conversation they have grows into tradition: soon they are reading the same books so they can have something to talk about in the hospital waiting room. Their choices range from classic (_Howard's End_) to popular (_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_), from fantastic (_The Hobbit_) to spiritual (_Jon Kabat-Zinn_), with many in between. We hear their passion for reading and their love for each other in their intimate and searching discussions. A profoundly moving testament to the power of love between a child and parent, and the power of reading in our lives.

32 reviews - 4.4 stars average

*Mars* by *Ben Bova*


Jamie Waterman is a young Navaho geologist who is picked for the ground team of the first manned expedition to Mars. He will be joining an international team of astronauts and scientists. But once the crew land on Mars, they soon discover they must battle not only the alien land on which they have invaded but earthbound bureaucrats as well. When they come face to face with a chasm ten times as deep and large as the Grand Canyon, all twenty-five astronauts must face the most shocking discovery of all...

19 reviews - 3.9 stars average

Also on offer today

   ​
*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 14: *Today's Daily Deals: An epic fantasy and a selection of tales from M.C. Beaton's Agatha Raisin series*

*Fireblood (Whispers from Mirrowen)* by *Jeff Wheeler*


Tyrus of Kenatos has made it his life's work to banish the plagues that ravage the kingdoms. He believes the answer to ending the devastation lies in the Scourgelands. Yet, Tyrus's first expedition into the cursed woods failed after being defeated by mysterious minions who stalked and killed most of his band.
Now a prisoner in his own tower, Tyrus has summoned his nephew Annon-a Druidecht possessing innate magic called the fireblood-on the guise of finding a hidden treasure with which to purchase his twin sister Hettie's freedom. But in reality, Tyrus is using his niece and nephew, and their magic, as an opportunity to escape and resume his desperate mission. And to aid them, he has enlisted the warrior-monk Paedrin-who is almost as green as the siblings when it comes to traveling these troubled lands. The trio is determined, and along the way they grow to trust each other-and new additions to the group-in order to accomplish their missions&#8230;whether or not those missions are one and the same.
But the Arch-Rike-ruthless ruler of Kenatos-has learned of these plans, and has sent the fearsome Kishion to destroy all those that oppose him. Now Tyrus and his unwitting allies must face down not only the plague, but this new enemy-and fulfill their quest before a fresh horror is unleashed on the world&#8230;

30 reviews - 4.1 stars average
440 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* 

*Agatha Raisin and the Fairies of Fryfam* by *M. C. Beaton*


Feeling jilted and cross, Agatha follows a fortune-teller's advice and rents a cottage in the pretty village of Fryfam, where she hopes good fortune and true love will come chasing after her for a change. Unfortunately, her romantic notions are soon dispelled by the strange goings-on in the village. What exactly are those strange lights in Agatha's back garden? Who is stealing paintings and pottery? Where are her beloved cats? And who murdered the local squire&#8230;Agatha's nose for trouble leads her into a maelstrom of jealousy, blackmail and dangerous liaisons - and a murderer who plans to keep irrepressible Agatha permanently in Fryfam - as a resident corpse.

26 reviews - 3.8 stars average
216 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* 

More _Agatha Raisin_ on offer today

    ​
*£0.99 each until 11:59pm today*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 15: *Today's Daily Deals: A psychological thriller and a collection of military sci-fi short stories*

*Multiple Wounds* by *Alan Russell*


Holly Troy's mind is a complex maze of myth and reality, multiple personalities vying for time in the spotlight. As an artist, she is creative and compelling. As a witness, she is painfully unreliable, unsure of even which person she was the night of the murder. Even Holly can't be sure of her own innocence. Homicide detective Orson Cheever never thought he would find himself playing psychologist to a Greek goddess in a modern-day murder investigation, but many of Holly's personalities come straight from classical mythology, from Cronos and Pandora to the Fates. As Cheever attempts to unravel truth from myth, he learns that there is even more to Holly than meets the eye. One personality in particular-that of a five-year-old girl-hits a little too close to home, and Cheever is forced to finally pull back the dark curtains of his own past in order to uncover the truth in this psychological thriller.

2 reviews - 4.5 stars average
371 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99) 

*The Mammoth Book of SF Wars* by *Ian Watson & Ian Whates*


War is becoming increasingly 'SF-ized' with remotely controlled attack drones and robot warriors already in development and being tested. Over the past 100 years the technology of war has advanced enormously in destructive power, yet also in sophistication so that we no longer seem to live under the constant threat of all-out global thermonuclear cataclysm. So what will future wars be like? And what will start them: religion, politics, resources, refugees, or advanced weaponry itself? Watson and Whates present a gripping anthology of SF stories which explores the gamut of possible future conflicts, including such themes as nuclear war, psychological and cyberwars, enhanced soldiery, mercenaries, terrorism, intelligent robotic war machines, and war with aliens. All the stories in this collection of remarkable quality and diversity reveals humankind pressed to the limits in every conceivable way. It includes 24 stories with highlights such as: _The Pyre of the New Day_ - Catherine Asaro. _The Rhine's World Incident_ - Neal Asher. _Caught in the Crossfire_ - David Drake. _Politics_ - Elizabeth Moon. _The Traitor_ - David Weber. And others from: Dan Abnett, Tony Ballantyne, Fredric Brown, Algis Budrys, Simon R. Green, Joe Haldeman, John Kessel, John Lambshead, Paul McAuley, Andy Remic, Laura Resnick, Mike Resnick & Brad R. Torgersen, Fred Saberhagen, Cordwainer Smith, Allen Steele, William Tenn, Walter Jon Williams, Michael Z. Williamson, Gene Wolfe.

4 reviews - 3.5 stars average
512 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 16: *Today's Daily Deals: A portrait of (dysfunctional) family life in 1950s America and for sci-fi fans the Winner of the Arthur C. Clarke Award 2013*

*Pharmakon* by *Dirk Wittenborn*


It is 1950s America and madness is in the air. In a world where the 'cures' for craziness include coma therapy, cyanide treatment and full-frontal lobotomies, Dr. William T. Friedrich, a young and ambitious psychology professor at Yale, stumbles upon a tropical plant that seems to possess the secret ingredient of happiness. In Casper Gedsic, a fiercely intelligent, socially inept, near-suicidal maths student, he seems to have found the perfect guinea pig. But when his experiments goes awry, Casper's thirst for revenge turns murderous and his actions have consequences that will haunt Friedrich and his family forever...

5 reviews - 4.0 stars average
420 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99) 

*Dark Eden* by *Chris Beckett*


_You live in Eden. _ You are a member of the Family, one of 532 descendants of Angela and Tommy. You shelter beneath the light and warmth of the Forest's lantern trees, hunting woollybuck and harvesting tree candy. Beyond the forest lie the treeless mountains of the Snowy Dark and a cold so bitter and a night so profound that no man has ever crossed it. The Oldest among you recount legends of a world where light came from the sky, where men and women made boats that could cross between worlds. One day, the Oldest say, they will come back for you.
_You live in Eden._ You are a member of the Family, one of 532 descendants of two marooned explorers. You huddle, slowly starving, beneath the light and warmth of geothermal trees, confined to one barely habitable valley of a startlingly alien, sunless world. After 163 years and six generations of incestuous inbreeding, the Family is riddled with deformity and feeblemindedness. Your culture is a infantile stew of half-remembered fact and devolved ritual that stifles innovation and punishes independent thought.
_You are John Redlantern._ You will break the laws of Eden, shatter the Family and change history. You will be the first to abandon hope, the first to abandon the old ways, the first to kill another, the first to venture in to the Dark, and the first to discover the truth about Eden.

51 reviews - 4.3 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 17: *Today's Daily Deals: A hard-boiled thriller from the Mangel series and four summer romances*

*Made of Stone (The Mangel Series)* by *Charlie Williams*


There's bad stuff out there. Folks reckon things like vampires don't exist, but they does-Jock from the burger van told me. Plus I found an actual one of 'em, sleeping at the time in the back of a hearse I nicked that first morning. That's how me and Jock got to setting out freeing the world of 'em, using his bag o' wooden stakes and special bottles of whisky. Course, I knowed that vampires didn't exist, not when I stopped and done some thinking. And I knowed Jock had mental wossnames, what with his son falling off that roof and him reckoning them immigrants pushed him. It's just that I didn't get much time for thinking, not with the coppers on our arse. Jock were off... and me with him.

5 reviews - 4.2 stars average
328 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99) 

*Champagne Summer* by *India Grey*


_Tamsin and the Argentinean_ - Tamsin's ready to spend her summer relaxing and topping up her tan. Until Alejandro - the man who nearly destroyed her reputation - comes back into her life. Now his world of champagne and scandal awaits her once again&#8230;and Tamsin's determined to make up for lost time. 
_Sarah and the Italian_ - Sarah's summers are about spending time with her little girl. She never has a chance to think about herself. Then film director Lorenzo turns her life upside down. Thrust into a world of glitz, glamour and gossip pages, Sarah's about to have the most exciting summer of her life. 
Enter the glittering celebrity world with two unforgettable summer stories.

1 review - 5.0 stars
384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

3 more summer romances also £0.99 for today only

  ​
*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 19: *Two Daily Deals about love*

*Kindle Daily Deal* - *Love Rules* by *Freya North*


When you fall in love do you follow your heart or use your head? 
Thea Luckmore believes in love - the magic spark of true, old-fashioned, romantic love. She's determined only ever to fall head over heels, or rather, heart over head. 
Alice Heggarty, her best friend, is always falling in lust - with dashing rogues who invariably break her heart. As yet another disastrous relationship ends, Alice makes a decision. It's time to marry and she knows just the man.
For Thea, a chance encounter on Primrose Hill ignites that elusive spark she's preoccupied with&#8230; Saul Mundy promises to be the perfect fit and Thea finds herself falling in love and loving it. 
But though newly wed Alice encourages Thea to settle down and conform, she finds that she's not as keen as she thought on playing by the rules. Alice starts to break them left, right and centre&#8230; At the same time, Thea's world, in which love reigns supreme, is shaken to core.
When it comes to love, should you listen to your head, your heart, or your best friend?

27 reviews - 4.3 stars average
432 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99) 

*Romance Daily Deal* - *Royal's Bride - The Bride Trilogy Book 1 (Mills & Boon)* by *Kat Martin*


After years abroad, Royal has returned to Bransford Castle to find his father dying and the family treasury almost empty. Guilt-ridden, Royal makes the old Duke a rash promise: to marry heiress Jocelyn Caulfield and restore the estate to its former glory. Unhappily, Royal's fiancée leaves him cold&#8230; It's her beautiful cousin Lily Moran who quickens his pulse! 
Penniless Lily knows that nothing can come of their undeniable attraction - but there is a way she can help. Enlisting some questionable characters from her past, she concocts an elaborate ruse to recover some of the Bransford fortune. As the dangerous scheme unfolds, Lily and Royal are thrown together in pursuit of the very thing - money - that keeps them apart&#8230;

No reviews
416 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 20: *Today's Daily Deals: 3 general fiction novels and a Mills & Boon romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*

*An Exquisite Sense of What Is Beautiful* by *J David Simons*


An eminent British writer returns to the resort hotel in the Japanese mountains where he once spent a beautiful, snowed-in winter. It was there he fell in love and wrote his best-selling novel, The Waterwheel, accusing America of being in denial about the horrific aftermath of the Tokyo firebombings and the nuclear destruction at Hiroshima and Nagasaki. As we learn more about his earlier life, however - as a student in Bloomsbury, involved with a famous American painter - we realise that he too is in denial, trying to escape the past events that are now rapidly catching up with him. _An Exquisite Sense of What is Beautiful_ is a sweeping novel of East and West, love and war, truth and delusion. Featuring richly drawn characters and a narrative that perfectly builds the tension up to the explosive climax, this book has all the hallmarks of a modern classic.

20 reviews - 4.8 stars average
294 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99) 

*Mr g: A Novel About the Creation* by *Alan Lightman*


With echoes of Calvino, Rushdie, and Saramago, this is a stunningly imaginative work that celebrates the tragic and joyous nature of existence on the grandest possible scale.
'As I remember, I had just woken up from a nap when I decided to create the universe.' 
So begins Alan Lightman's playful and profound new novel, _Mr g, the story of Creation_ as narrated by God. Bored with living in the shimmering Void with his bickering Uncle Deva and Aunt Penelope, Mr g creates time, space, and matter - then moves on to stars, planets, consciousness, and finally intelligent beings with moral dilemmas.
But even the best-laid plans can go awry, and Mr g discovers that with his creation of space and time come unforeseen consequences - especially in the form of the mysterious Belhor, a clever and devious rival. An intellectual equal to Mr g, Belhor delights in provocation: he demands an explanation for the inexplicable, requests that intelligent creatures not be subject to rational laws, and maintains the necessity of evil. As Mr g watches his favourite universe grow into maturity, he begins to understand how the act of creation can change the Creator himself.

2 reviews - 5.0 stars average
225 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.62) 

*The Woman Who Walked Into The Sea* by *Mark Douglas-Home*


Cal McGill watches the young woman through the dirty windscreen of his Toyota. There's something compelling about her stillness, about the length of time she has been standing square-shouldered, erect, staring out to sea, like an Antony Gormley statue waiting for another of its cast-iron tribe to emerge from the deep. What has brought her to this remote beach, he asks himself. Is she a kindred spirit who finds refuge by the shore? Idle curiosity soon turns into another investigation for oceanographer and loner McGill as he embarks on a quest to discover why, 26 years earlier, another young woman stood on the same beach before walking into the waves. According to the police, she killed herself and her unborn baby. McGill, the Sea Detective, questions this version of events and confronts the jealousies, tensions and threats of a coastal community determined to hold on to its secrets.

7 reviews - 4.6 stars average
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99) 

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Diamonds are for Marriage - Diamond Brides Book 1)* by *Various Authors*


_A Diamond Ring 
The Australian's Society Bride_Leona has known Boyd, the most eligible bachelor in Australia, since she was a child. He is so out of her league that she hides behind a wall of indifference. Until the kiss that sets tongues wagging and gives Boyd the means he's been waiting for to make the redhead his&#8230; 
_Manhattan Boss: Diamond Proposal_
Manhattan boss Quinn doesn't believe in love. But since Quinn hired Clare O'Connor, he has less control over his heart. His route to romance has always been easy. But now a real gem is involved. He has to tread softly. And if he does, the way will be paved with diamonds&#8230; 
_Australian Boss: Diamond Ring _ 
Fiona Donner breezed into Brent MacKay's office with her sunny smile and bouncy enthusiasm - and promptly turned his ordered world topsyturvy. She may be the woman to finally release Brent's fears - and uncover the secret he's lived with his whole life&#8230;

No reviews
560 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 21: *Today's Daily Deals: A horror story and three western romances*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*The Pumpkin Man* by *John Everson*


After her father's gruesome murder, Jenn needed a place to get away from it all with some friends, to take her mind off her sorrow. The empty seaside cottage she inherited seemed perfect. Jenn didn't know that the cottage held arcane secrets, mysteries long hidden and best left alone. She didn't realize until it was too late that the old books and Ouija board she found there really do hold great power. And it was only after her friend's headless body was discovered that she knew the legend of the local bogeyman was no mere legend at all. An evil has been unleashed, a terrifying figure previously only spoken of in whispers. But now the whispers will become screams. Beware...The Pumpkin Man.

1 reviews - 5.0 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £3.55) 

*Romance Daily Deals*

*Midnight Rider (Mills & Boon)* by *Diana Palmer*


Count Eduardo Cortes's fortune-and future at his beloved ranch-is in question. Tragedy, money woes and family pressure are now driving him toward a marriage of convenience. That is, until he encounters Bernadette Barron, wandering frightened and disheveled after a society ball&#8230;.
Beneath the grime, it's clear Bernadette is beautiful and rich. But is she just another heartbreak waiting to happen or has Eduardo finally found the one woman who can save his ranch and heal his heart? The Spanish count can provide Bernadette with the title she needs-but can he return her feelings? Gazing into her husband's penetrating eyes, Bernadette sees not only his calculating ways but also his quick arousal to passion. 
Will their growing desire be enough to overcome the mounting challenges they face&#8230;and claim the love she will not be denied?

1 review - 5.0 stars
198 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Big Sky Mountain (Mills & Boon)* by *Linda Lael Miller*


With his rugged good looks, vast wealth and family name, hell-raiser Hutch Carmody is still the golden boy of Parable, Montana. But he's done some growing up-making peace with his illegitimate half-brother and inheriting half of Whisper Creek Ranch, which should have been all his. These days, Hutch knows there are some things money can't buy: like the heart of loving, ladylike divorcee Kendra Shepherd. 
Kendra's quiet mansion reminds her of what she wants most-a devoted husband and the pitter-patter of little feet. She can't get Hutch Carmody out of her mind, but a rough-and-tumble cowboy like Hutch, coming home for family dinner? Seems crazy! Then again, crazier dreams have become reality under the vast Montana sky.

3 reviews - 4.0 stars average
382 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £23.9

*Untameable (Mills & Boon)* by *Diana Palmer & Linda Lael Miller*


Former Navy Seal Jon Blackhawk wasn't afraid of anything, even a psychotic killer. Until his assistant, Joceline, and her precious son came under threat. He'd lay his life on the line to keep them safe, but is he ready for the ultimate job of husband and father?
Tate McKettrick's a powerful rancher and capable single dad, but he's been immune to a woman's love since his ex-wife walked out. Now high-school sweetheart Libby's back in town and needs his help. She might also be the only girl who can find a way into the cowboy's guarded heart&#8230; Have these alpha males met their match?

2 reviews - 5.0 stars average
574 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 22: *Today's Daily Deals: A non-fiction look at Britain's role in the EU and a contemporary romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Au Revoir, Europe: What if Britain left the EU?* by *David Charter*


Forty years ago, Britain joined the club of European nations. The idea was to guarantee peace and prosperity on the continent through 'ever closer union' following centuries of terrible wars. But after four decades of membership, costing the UK more than £200 billion, public disenchantment with the European Union has never been so great. In Au Revoir, Europe David Charter, Europe Correspondent for The Times, looks at what went wrong - and what happens next. It charts Britain's increasing detachment from the European project amid a barrage of bureaucracy, mindboggling expenditure and concern at sharing sovereignty for goals that were never truly embraced. From trade to transport, fishing to finance, investment to immigration, the decision that Britain takes on its future relationship with Brussels will touch many parts of everyday life. In presenting the unvarnished truth of what it would really mean for Britain to say goodbye, this book is a unique contribution to the European debate and essential reading for all.

16 reviews - 4.8 stars average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.39* (down from £14.99) 

*Romance Daily Deal*

*The Inn at Eagle Point (A Chesapeake Shores Novel - Book 1)* by *Sherryl Wood*


It may be years since Abby O'Brien Winters set foot in Chesapeake Shores but her memories are picture perfect. Nothing has changed in the little town her father built, except Abby isn't the girl she once was. Jaded from her demanding career and ruined marriage, Abby knows her life hasn't been right for a while. The plea for help from her sister may have come at just the right time. Chesapeake has called her home&#8230; 
Helping her family save the crumbling Inn at Eagle Point could heal old wounds in Abby's heart. But saving the inn from ruin means dealing with not only her own fractured family, but also Trace Riley, the man Abby left ten years ago! In Chesapeake second chances happen in the most unexpected ways.

14 reviews - 4.4 stars average
403 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

If you enjoy that one see Sherryl Wood's Amazon page for more Chesapeake Shores stories.

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 23: *Today's Daily Deals: A police procedural and a Regency romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Eleven Days: Carrigan and Miller 2* by *Stav Sherez*


A fire rages through a sleepy West London square, engulfing a small convent hidden away among the residential houses. When DI Jack Carrigan and DS Geneva Miller arrive at the scene they discover eleven bodies, yet there were only supposed to be ten nuns in residence.
It's eleven days before Christmas, and despite their superiors wanting the case solved before the holidays, Carrigan and Miller start to suspect that the nuns were not who they were made out to be. Why did they make no move to escape the fire? Who is the eleventh victim, whose body was found separate to the others? And where is the convent's priest, the one man who can answer their questions?
Fighting both internal politics and the church hierarchy, Carrigan and Miller unravel the threads of a case which reaches back to the early 1970s, and the upsurge of radical Liberation Theology in South America - with echoes of the Shining Path, and contemporary battles over oil, land and welfare. Meanwhile, closer to home, there's a new threat in the air, one the police are entirely unprepared for...
Spanning four decades and two continents, _Eleven Days_ finds Carrigan and Miller up against time as they face a new kind of criminal future.

6 reviews - 4.7 stars average
369 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)

The first book in the series - _A Dark Redemption_ - is also available on Kindle for £1.79



*Romance Daily Deal*

*Date with a Regency Rake (Mills & Boon)* by *Maguerite Kaye & Anne Herries*


Wicked Lords: The Honourable Clarissa Warrington despairs when her beautiful, foolish sister becomes the latest female to set her cap at the town's most notorious rake. For Amelia's sake, Clarissa must act fast&#8230; The devastatingly attractive Kit, Lord Rasenby, is bored and so is tempted by Clarissa's unusual offer. If he can provide her with the adventure of a lifetime, she will give him - herself! 
­­Rebellious Ladies: Tomboy Miss Caroline Holbrook can't imagine settling into a dull, respectable marriage. Undaunted, her aunt's determined to see Caroline at all the best gatherings in town. Caroline's zest for life and alluring innocence draw the attention of Sir Frederick Rathbone - who is far from dull! But can this rakish and most sought-after bachelor be trusted?

1 reviews - 5.0 stars
576 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 24: *Today's Daily Deals: A futuristic thriller and a Nora Roberts romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*A Long Walk to Wimbledon* by *H.R.F. Keating*


For London the worst has happened. There have been riots, huge uncontrolled fires, outbreaks of savage looting, artillery battles, mass flights. The great city lies three parts deserted, open to marauding gangs and beast-wild individuals, its highways and landmarks tumbled like ruined temples. To Mark, comparatively safe up in less troubled Highgate, there comes a message that his estranged wife is dying over in Wimbledon, right across on the far side of the dangerous bowl of the devastated city. Reluctant almost to sticking-point, he sets out to go to her. His journey is a story of adventure through the ruins. His immediate business is the simple one of pressing on through all the debris, always driven because he knows that Jasmine will die soon. He may never get there: he may be killed by idiotic accident, torn to pieces by the packs of wild dogs, trapped in one of the communes that within their stockades have established their own ruthlessly puritanical disciplines. But the difficulties and the dangers teach him lessons as he struggles onwards. He learns from the past. If it was drink, drugs and the dolce vita that had done for his wife, had not something similar destroyed the city too? He learns about the present amid its hazards. And he learns, as he comes at last to the bleak end of his long walk, lessons for a just possible future.

6 reviews - 4.0 stars average
234 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*The Return Of Rafe MacKade* by *Nora Roberts*


The MacKade brothers - the embodiment of tall, dark, and dangerous - are back by popular demand. 
The irresistible brothers are once again stirring the hearts of every female that crosses their path. The bad boy of the bunch has returned home after ten years, appealing as ever. Not even lovely Regan Jones, the town's reserved antiques dealer, is immune to Rafe MacKade.

7 reviews - 4.6 stars
182 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 25: *Today's Daily Deals: A modern fantasy and three exotic romances*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*A Madness of Angels (Matthew Swift Novels)* by *Kate Griffin*


When a man is tired of London he is tired of life; for there is in London all that life can afford ? Samuel Johnson In fact, Dr Johnson was only half right. There is in London much more than life - there is power. It ebbs and flows with the rhythms of the city, makes runes from the alignments of ancient streets and hums with the rattle of trains and buses; it waxes and wanes with the patterns of the business day. It is a new kind of magic: urban magic. Enter a London where magicians ride the Last Train, implore favours of The Beggar King and interpret the insane wisdom of The Bag Lady. Enter a London where beings of power soar with the pigeons and scrabble with the rats, and seek insight in the half-whispered madness of the blue electric angels. Enter the London of Matthew Swift, where rival sorcerers, hidden in plain sight, do battle for the very soul of the city ...

40 reviews - 4.1 stars average
493 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deals*

*Pride (The Leopardi Brothers Book 1)* by *Penny Jordan*


Dark family secrets. A missing heir.
The scandal is about to break&#8230; Even the most powerful are touched by tragedy. Reeling from the death of their wastrel, playboy half-brother, the Leopardi family must find his illegitimate child. Rocco believes that Julie Simmonds is merely a gold-digger until he sees how truly she cares for his tiny nephew. But then it's proved that the child is not the missing heir&#8230; 
Alessandro doesn't employ women. So when he finds Leonora piloting his private jet, he's furious. And soon she's distracting him from his duty to find the missing Leopardi. When Falcon finally tracks down his late half-brother's child, he's appalled by the circumstances of his conception. Falcon will do anything to protect Annie, his nephew's mother. Even marry her&#8230;

2 review - 4.0 stars
579 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Desert Nights* by *Penny Jordan*


The Sheikh's Virgin Bride 
Petra is betrothed to a rich, eligible sheikh but she plans to ruin her reputation so he won't want her. Sexy windsurfer Blaize agrees to be her pretend lover - though soon it's the truth! Then Petra makes a shocking discovery&#8230; 
One Night With the Sheikh
When a storm left Mariella stranded at Sheikh Xavier's desert home, passion took over. It was an unforgettable night! Then, having always yearned for a child, Mariella wanted just one more night with him - to conceive a baby&#8230;

3 reviews - 4.3 stars average
560 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Now or Never* by *Penny Jordan*


Maggie, a successful businesswoman, is surprised when her decision to have a baby at age fifty-two threatens to divide the group of friends. Under the surface, each woman is dealing with her own issues. Family and financial problems plague Nicki, causing her to slip further into a depression sparked by her troubled past. Alice begins to question whether marrying young was a mistake, and decides to change her life, as she fears her husband is having an affair. And practical Stella is shocked to find that she's allowed herself to be tempted by a man other than her husband.

No reviews
448 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 26: *Today's Daily Deals: 20 Travel Guides and a Regency romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*DK Eyewitness Top 10 Travel Guide: Algarve: Algarve* by *Paul Bernhardt*


_DK Eyewitness Top 10 Travel Guide: Algarve_ will lead you straight to the very best on offer. Whether you're looking for the things not to miss at the Top 10 sights, or want to find the best nightspots; this guide is the perfect companion. Rely on dozens of Top 10 lists - from the Top 10 museums to the Top 10 events and festivals - there's even a list of the Top 10 things to avoid. The guide is divided by area with restaurant reviews for each, as well as recommendations for hotels, bars and places to shop. You'll find the insider knowledge every visitor needs and explore every corner effortlessly with _DK Eyewitness Top 10 Travel Guide: Algarve._

No reviews
144 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

Also on offer another 19 DK Eyewitness Travel Guides - all at £0.99 for today only

*Romance Daily Deal*

*The Taming of the Rake (Mills & Boon Special Releases)* by *Kasey Michaels*


Home, heart and family. 
Sherryl Woods knows what truly matters. It may be years since Abby O'Brien Winters set foot in Chesapeake Shores but her memories are picture perfect. Nothing has changed in the little town her father built, except Abby isn't the girl she once was. Jaded from her demanding career and ruined marriage, Abby knows her life hasn't been right for a while. The plea for help from her sister may have come at just the right time. Chesapeake has called her home&#8230;
Helping her family save the crumbling Inn at Eagle Point could heal old wounds in Abby's heart. But saving the inn from ruin means dealing with not only her own fractured family, but also Trace Riley, the man Abby left ten years ago! In Chesapeake second chances happen in the most unexpected ways.

3 reviews - 4.3 stars
383 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 29: *Today's Daily Deals: 3 crime novels and 3 exotic romances in one*

*Kindle Daily Deals*

*Blink of an Eye* by *Cath Staincliffe*


In a heartbeat, life changes.
A sunny, Sunday afternoon, a family barbecue, and Naomi Baxter and her boyfriend Alex celebrate good news. Driving home, Naomi's recklessness causes a fatal accident, leaving nine-year-old Lily Vasey dead, Naomi fighting for her life, Alex bruised and bloody and the lives of three families torn apart.
Traumatised, Naomi has no clear memory of the crash and her mother Carmel is forced to break the shocking truth of the child's death to her. Naomi may well be prosecuted for causing death by dangerous driving. If convicted she will face a jail term of up to 14 years, especially if her sister's claim that Naomi was drink-driving is proven. In the months before the trial, Carmel strives to help a haunted and remorseful Naomi cope with the consequences of her actions.
_Blink of an Eye_ is a novel about the nightmare that could be just around the next bend for any one of us.

13 reviews - 4.2 stars average
272 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £18.99)

*The Marseille Caper* by *Peter Mayle*


Lawyer and wine connoisseur, Sam Levitt's last adventure sent him to the South of France in search of a missing wine collection. He thought it would be a while before he was back, especially with the charms of the fiery Elena Morales to keep him settled in Los Angeles. But when the immensely wealthy Francis Reboul asks him to take a job in Marseille, it's impossible for Sam and Elena to resist. The lure of further excitement and the pleasures of the region beckon them back to France. Quelle joie! Yet as competition over Marseille's valuable waterfront grows more hotly disputed, Sam, representing Reboul, finds himself right in the middle, with intrigue and danger following closely behind.

6 reviews - 4.3 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.5

*The Messenger of Athens (Mysteries of Greek Detective 1)* by *Anne Zouroudi*


When the battered body of a young woman is discovered on a remote Greek island, the local police are quick to dismiss her death as an accident. Then a stranger arrives, uninvited, from Athens, announcing his intention to investigate further. His methods are unorthodox, and he brings his own mystery into the web of dark secrets and lies. Who has sent him, on whose authority is he acting, and how does he know of dramas played out decades ago?

41 reviews - 4.0 stars average
337 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Exotic Affairs (Mills & Boon Special Releases)* by *Michelle Reid*


Raschid Al Kadah and Evie Delahaye's high-profile affair had lasted for two ecstatic years, but soon the relationship would have to end; Raschid was expected to marry an Arabian princess. But then Evie discovered she was with child&#8230;

To Seven years ago Caroline had fallen in love - and into bed - with powerful Spaniard Luiz Vazquez. Believing he'd betrayed her, she'd fled. Now, she's back - being forced to accept his proposal and trying to keep him at a distance!

Bride Marco feels bound to marry and produce an heir to the famous Bellini fortune. But Antonia, his delectable mistress, is the only woman he wants in his life and his bed. Will he take his unsuitable mistress for his wife?

5 reviews - 5.0 stars
560 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99 (down from £6.99)*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jun 30: *Today's Daily Deals: A forensic paranormal mystery and a contemporary romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*While the Savage Sleeps* by *Andrew E. Kaufman*


TWO STRANGERS
Cameron Dawson's got a past he can't seem to shake, but he's hoping to change that. He's moved back home to Faith, New Mexico and taken a job as assistant sheriff. What he doesn't realize is that his newest nightmare's about to begin. Strange things are happening. People are disappearing, and for others, it's far worse &#8230;
DISTANCE SEPARATES THEM
Miles away in Albuquerque, Kyle Bancroft's life is spinning out of control. She's seeing, hearing, and dreaming things she can't explain: Flashbacks to World War II and an eerie hospital ward with locked doors, empty gurneys, and guttural screams. To make matters worse, a ghostly green-eyed girl is complicating her visions with an urgent message: Time is running out. 
A DARK SECRET CONNECTS THEM
Kyle's otherworldly encounters are driving her straight toward Faith &#8230; and right into Cameron's life. The body count is rising, the pressure is mounting, and the clock is ticking as they rush to uncover a dangerous secret hiding just below the surface of this all-American town-one that's threatening to destroy Faith and everyone in it. A secret they must hunt down quickly &#8230; even if it costs them their own lives.
A VOICE FROM THE GRAVE WILL DRAW THEM TOGETHER

19 reviews - 4.5 stars average
364 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.65)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Virgin River (A Virgin River Novel - Book 1)* by *Robyn Carr*


When the recently widowed Melinda Monroe sees the ad she quickly decides that the remote mountain town of Virgin River might be the perfect place to escape her heartache, and to reenergize the nursing career she loves.
But her high hopes are dashed within an hour of arriving: the cabin is a dump, the roads are treacherous and the local doctor wants nothing to do with her. Realizing she's made a huge mistake, Mel decides to leave town the following morning. But a tiny baby, abandoned on a front porch, changes her plans&#8230;and a former marine cements them into place. Melinda Monroe may have come to Virgin River looking for escape, but instead she finds her home.

5 reviews - 3.4 stars average
430 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*NOTE:* Robyn Carr's _Virgin River_ series runs to at least 20 books - you can find the Kindle versions here and the correct reading order here.​
*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 01: *Today's Daily Deals: A mystery and the first titles from four different MC Beaton Regency Romance series*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Blank Slate* by *Tiffany Snow*


Special Agent Erik Langston has been tracking Clarissa O'Connell for nearly a year, always one step behind the cyber hacking thief. She's escaped his clutches often and easily. 
Except tonight.
In the snow-covered switchbacks of the Colorado mountains in a worsening snowstorm, a car crash robs Clarissa of her memory and lands her as Erik's prisoner. 
Riding out the storm in a cabin, Erik is forced to protect someone he knows to be a criminal, though O'Connell isn't anything like he'd imagined her to be.
In a race to stay one step ahead of those who'll do anything for what she knows, Clarissa and Erik must dig into her locked memories if they're going to survive. Can she trust his feelings even when he knows the truth? 
Is it really possible to start over with a blank slate?

17 reviews - 4.7 stars average
370 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:*This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials

*Romance Daily Deal*

*The M.C. Beaton Regency Collection* by *MC Beaton*


The first titles from four delightful and charming Regency Romance series by bestselling author M.C. Beaton.
*Emily Goes to Exeter (The Travelling Matchmaker Series)*
A dead employer's legacy of five thousand pounds allows spinster Hannah Pym to resign from housekeeping and find adventure travelling the English countryside by stagecoach. But adventure soon finds Miss Pym in the form of Miss Emily Freemantle, a spoilt violet-eyed beauty fleeing an arranged marriage to a rake she has never met.
When the girl's darkly handsome betrothed boards their stage, Miss Pym is certain Emily was rash to bolt from this aristocratic catch! And so as soon as the travellers repair to an inn, Miss Pym begins her matchmaking... and although Lord Ranger Harley complains he'll not marry an ungrateful minx, Miss Pym suspects once she's marshalled the couple into sharing intimate household chores, all romantic knots will be untangled!
*Minerva (The Six Sisters Series)*
Raven-haired Minerva, eldest daughter of an impecunious vicar, When the Reverend Charles Armitage, an impecunious country vicar in Regency England, announces that raven-haired Minerva, the eldest of his six daughters, is to have her coming-out in London, the news is not well received by the rest of the family. Mrs. Armitage has one of her Spasms and has to be brought round by burning a quantity of feathers under her nose. Annabelle, the nearest in age to Minerva, is clearly jealous, the boys are all surly, and the other girls just start off crying.
Minerva is despatched to Town under the wing of the disreputable old Lady Godolphin. Her task - to find a rich husband and thereby restore the ailing family fortunes.
But the other five daughters will all get their chance, because Minerva is but the first volume in The Six Sisters series by M.C. Beaton.
*Refining Felicity (The School for Manners Series)*
'If you have a Wild, Unruly, or Undisciplined Daughter, two Ladies of Genteel Birth offer to Bring Out said Daughter and Refine what may have seemed Unrefinable. We can make the Best of the Worst'
When Amy and Effie Tribble, two charming but impoverished spinster sisters, lose out on an inheritance, they place this advertisement in The Morning Post and hire themselves out as professional chaperones. Vowing to prepare even the most difficult misses for marriage, the Tribble sisters will spend a London season on each client, educating them in their School for Manners.
Felicity Baronsheath, their first assignment, turns out to be more of a challenge than they could have ever imagined. Not only is Felicity indifferent to the idea of marriage, she is also a spoilt brat! And when, despite their best endeavours, Felicity insists on remaining unrefined and hoydenish, the Tribbles begin to fear that her season - and their new business venture - will end in disaster.
*The Miser of Mayfair (A House for the Season Series)*
Is Number 67 Clarges Steet the unluckiest house in Mayfair?
Every Season the beaux mondes of the Regency would hire a house in the heart of London's fashionable West End at disproportionately high rent for often inferior accommodation and yet No.67 Clarges Street, a town house complete with staff, remains vacant from year to year. Could it be that it is associated with ill luck and even death? Something must be done so that the servants of this house don't lose their livelihood...
Salvation seems to come in the form of Roderick Sinclair who confirms he wishes to rent the house for the current Season. The staff are overjoyed - until they find that Mr Sinclair is a terrible miser who is planning no parties. Furthermore, his ward, Fiona, though a dazzling Highland beauty, does not seem to possess one bright idea in her head. But it is Rainbird, No.67's clever and elegant butler, who sees through her façade and resolves to help his mysterious mistress in whatever way he can...

No reviews
544 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 02: *Today's Daily Deals: Contemporary fiction and a vampire romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Harm's Way* by *Celia Walden*


For confident nineteen-year-old Anna, finding men is easy, holding on to them unnecessary. Moving to Paris brings her a new job, a new life and a new friend in the form of a woman twenty years her senior, Beth. As they fall in love with the city, Anna is irresistibly drawn to Beth's warmth and charm. When Beth falls in love with an attractive Frenchman, Christian, Anna struggles to overcome her increasing jealousy. But who is her real rival: Christian or Beth? A sultry tale of betrayal and regret, Harm's Way traces Anna's story as she learns one of life's hardest lessons: that if you believe you can have anything you want, you may end up with nothing but regret.

7 reviews - 3.9 stars average
260 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Shades of Gray* by *Amanda Ashley*


The fifth vampire romance by bestselling author Madeline Baker writing as Amanda Ashley! Lost in darkness, Grigori found new sustenance in the light of Marisa's love, and new purpose in his life. Only he could protect her from the evil that stalked the night. Now, hungering for her bittersweet caress, he vowed to show her that not all of the undead were monsters, and that somewhere between the black and white of damnation and desire lay infinite shades of gray.

28 reviews - 4.0 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99*

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 03: *Today's Daily Deals: The final instalment of a spy thriller series and a contemporary romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Masaryk Station* by *David Downing*


THE HEART-STOPPING FINAL INSTALMENT OF THE BESTSELLING STATION SERIES: Europe, 1948. The continent is once again divided: into the Soviet-controlled East, and the US-dominated West. John Russell and his old comrade-in-espionage Shchepkin need to find a way out of the dangerous, morally murky world they have both inhabited for far too long. But they can't just walk away: if they want to escape with their lives, they must uncover a secret so damaging that they can buy their safety with silence. In this dazzling conclusion to the series, Downing ratchets up the suspense with a superb plot involving psychopathic mass murderers, a snuff movie that leads to the highest ranks of Soviet power, and Russell and his girlfriend Effi's last-ditch attempt to gain freedom.

8 reviews - 4.8 stars average
330 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £12.99)

*NOTE:* This is the sixth book in the series - you can find the others on Kindle here and the correct reading order here.

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Wish Upon a Star* by *Olivia Goldsmith*


For Claire, a secretary from Staten Island who takes the ferry each morning into Manhattan, it's spent working 9 to 5 at a law firm, reading romantic novels, desperately wishing that her life could be as full of excitement as the heroines featured. That is until she is offered her the chance of a trip to London - all expenses paid.
When Claire sets foot on British soil she falls head over heels in love - with a country. Life in NYC is forgotten as she rents a room and sets out to make a whole new life as an American in London. But she reckons without the obstructive efforts of a very strait laced Englishman&#8230;

13 reviews - 3.3 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £14.99)

*Also featured:-*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 04: *Today's Daily Deals: A Roman war story and a Young Adult romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Wounds of Honour: Empire I* by *Anthony Riches*


Thrilling, authentic and action-packed, this novel introduces soldier hero Marcus Valerius: a centurion stationed on Hadrian's Wall in the second century during a revolt against the Roman Empire.Marcus Valerius Aquila has scarcely landed in Britannia when he has to run for his life - condemned to dishonorable death by power-crazed emperor Commodus. The plan is to take a new name, serve in an obscure regiment on Hadrian's Wall and lie low until he can hope for justice. Then a rebel army sweeps down from the wastes north of the Wall, and Marcus has to prove he's hard enough to lead a century in the front line of a brutal, violent war.

101 reviews - 4.1 stars average
416 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.49* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* The _Empire_ series is expected to run to about 25 books - you can find the five published so far here and the correct reading order here.

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Dare You To* by *Katie McGarry*


Ryan lowers his lips to my ear. 'Dance with me, Beth.' 'No,' I whisper the reply. I hate him and I hate myself for wanting him to touch me again... Beth Risk has spent her whole life hiding the truth about her family, and never letting anyone get too close. Suddenly sent to live with uncle she barely knows, she's struggling to start afresh in a new town and at a new school that doesn't get her. At all. Ryan Stone is the school's gorgeous golden boy-with secrets he can't tell anyone. As Ryan and Beth dare to let each other in, they're treading on dangerous ground - and the consequences could change their lives forever.

44 reviews - 4.4 stars average
470 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That first one looks good. . . .it's $8.66 in the US store; I've put it on my wishlist.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> That first one looks good. . . .it's $8.66 in the US store; I've put it on my wishlist.


Hmm... it does - but I don't think I really want to get sucked into reading a series that could end up running to 25 books ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Hmm... it does - but I don't think I really want to get sucked into reading a series that could end up running to 25 books ....


Yes. . .that did give me pause. OTOH, I have no problem stopping when they get dull.


----------



## Linjeakel

Yikes, almost forgot again - too busy watching Wimbledon! 

Jul 06: *Today's Daily Deals: Contemporary fiction and 25 Regency romance shorties*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Cooking With Fernet Branca* by *James Hamilton-Paterson*


Gerald Samper, an effete Englishman, lives on a hilltop in Tuscany. He is a ghostwriter for celebrities, and a foodie, whose weird tastes include 'Mussels in Chocolate and Garlic' and 'Fernet Branca Ice Cream'. His idyll is shattered by the arrival of Marta, a vulgar woman from a former Soviet republic now run by gangsters, notably male members of her family. She is a composer in a neo-folk style who claims to be writing a score for a trendy Italian film director. The neighbours' lives disastrously intertwine. The entourages of the rock star and the director come and go; mysterious black helicopters bring news of mayhem in Voynova, Marta's homeland; and along the way the English obsession with Tuscany is satirized mercilessly.

30 reviews - 3.9 stars average
312 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*The Mammoth Book of Regency Romance* by *Trisha Telep*


From some of the biggest names in Regency historical romance, 25 wickedly witty, lusciously romantic and sublimely sensual short stories. Stories replete with oversexed aristocrats, posturing courtesans and feuding dukes and duchesses tell of a beautiful lady awakened by a passion more powerful than anything she has ever known, one that could doom or save her; a disgraced rake who, given a final chance to redeem himself, discovers love has rules of its own; and a luscious young beauty fed up with proper tea parties and elegant balls who disguises herself to enjoy a soire of uninhibited pleasure. As the passion mounts, so do the complications...Includes big name contributors such as Anna Campbell, Lorraine Heath, Barbara Metzger, Deborah Raleigh and Elizabeth Boyle.

8 reviews - 3.4 stars average
512 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 07: *Today's Daily Deals: The 1st in a mystery trilogy and a romantic thriller*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*The Abomination: 1 (The Carnivia Trilogy)* by *Jonathan Holt*


THE VICTIM: On the steps of Santa Maria della Salute lies the body of a woman, wearing the robes of a Catholic priest. In the eyes of the Church, she is an abomination. THE INVESTIGATOR: Captain Kat Tapo has matched the victim's tattoo to graffiti in an abandoned asylum. Now she's been ordered to close the case.
THE HACKER: Carnivia.com is a virtual Venice that holds the city's secrets. Only its reclusive creator can help Kat unearth the shocking truth...
THE ABOMINATION has arrived.
"AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME!! Is the only way I can describe this book! It had me completely gripped till the early hours before sleep forced me to stop reading. If you are a fan of Dan Brown this is certainly for you. The story is set mainly in Venice, Italy although it spans across to the USA and Croatia. Two officers meet on a crime that initially seems quite straight forward until it unravels and escalates into an international network involving many issues such as, prostitution, war crimes, and drug lords. Two women in particular who initially hit it off on the wrong foot find themselves combining their efforts in a dangerous attempt to uncover the truth behind many interlinked secrets. Kat Tapo is assigned a murder case working with Detective Colonel Aldo Piola of the Carabinieri, one of the largest Police Forces in Italy, and answer to the Ministry of Defence. Alongside him they start to realise that there may be more to the murder than anticipated and soon it becomes clear that it is a small part of an intricate web of crime than not only spans space and time, but also involves many different members of society many of whom are in highly regarded positions. This book was brilliant; to say it's a page turner is an understatement! The only problem now is waiting for the next book in the trilogy!" _Sam Lewis for Lovereading.co.uk._

30 reviews - 4.6 stars average
312 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £16.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Down in New Orleans (Five Star Romance)* by *Heather Graham*


When Ann infiltrates the dark corners of the Big Easy to clear her ex-husband's name, what begins as an innocent investigation becomes a matter of life and death
Ann and Jon Marcel are a rare case; five years after their divorce, they're good friends, and Ann has come to love Jon's hometown of New Orleans. Until the day Jon staggers through her door covered in blood and mumbling, "I didn't do it."
Jon is charged with murdering a stripper, and in order to save him, Ann will have to dive into the sordid New Orleans underworld, looking for clues in erotic clubs and seamy jazz spots. And, if that weren't enough, she must deal with the resolute detective bent on bringing her husband to justice-the eagle-eyed lieutenant who dogs her steps and surfaces in her dreams. But despite her wavering affections, Ann has bigger concerns as she becomes embroiled in a fight not only for Jon's freedom, but also for her life.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Heather Graham, including rare photos from the author's personal collection.

No UK reviews - US 30 reviews - 4.0 stars average
325 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Yikes, almost forgot again - too busy watching Wimbledon!


Yay for Andy Murray in the final. . . . . . don't expect anybody in country will be doing anything else when the match is on.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 08: *Today's Daily Deals: A Stephen King classic and an historical romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*The Shining* by *Stephen King*


Danny is only five years old, but he is a 'shiner', aglow with psychic voltage. When his father becomes caretaker of an old hotel, his visions grow out of control. Cut off by blizzards, the hotel seems to develop an evil force, and who are the mysterious guests in the supposedly empty hotel?

131 reviews - 4.6 stars average
512 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.49* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*The Scarlet Contessa* by *Jeanne Kalogridis*


Daughter of the Duke of Milan and wife of the conniving Count Girolamo Riario, Caterina Sforza was the bravest warrior Renaissance Italy ever knew. She ruled her own lands, fought her own battles, and openly took lovers whenever she pleased.
Her remarkable tale is told by her lady-in-waiting, Dea, a woman knowledgeable in reading the 'triumph cards' - the predecessor of modern-day Tarot. As Dea tries to unravel the truth about her husband's murder, Caterina single-handedly holds off invaders who would steal her title and lands. However, Dea's reading of the cards reveals that Caterina cannot withstand a third and final invader - none other than Cesare Borgia, son of the corrupt Pope Alexander VI, who has an old score to settle with Caterina. Trapped inside the Fortress at Ravaldino as Borgia's cannons pound the walls, Dea reviews Caterina's scandalous past and struggles to understand their joint destiny, while Caterina valiantly tries to fight off Borgia's unconquerable army.

7 reviews - 4.0 stars average
466 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 09: *Today's Daily Deals: A collection of short stories and a based-on-a-true-story historical romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Binocular Vision* by *Edith Pearlman*


Tenderly, observantly, incisively, Edith Pearlman captures life on the page like few other writers. She is a master of the short story, and this is a spectacular collection.
"This book is a spectacular literary revelation. "Why isn't Edith Pearlman famous?" asks Ann Patchett in her introduction to it. As you read its 34 often superlative short stories, that question rings through your mind, too. That Pearlman's name will cause blank stares in Britain isn't surprising: never published here before, she makes her UK debut with Binocular Vision at the age of 76. Her lack of recognition in her native America, though, where she has been publishing fiction in magazines for more than 40 years, is astonishing. Three earlier collections of stories _Vaquita_ (1996), _Love Among the Greats_ (2002) and _How to Fall_ (2005) had little impact. Only when this book was published there in 2011 did wide acclaim start to come her way." -- _Peter Kemp, The Sunday Times_
"There are echoes of Updike in the rhythms and observations of that sentence, but such are the multitudes of subject matter, place and structures in this collection that Pearlman finally seems beyond compare. The traditional literary system has worked, though grievously slowly, in giving a genius of the short story her due." -- _Mark Lawson, Guardian_

13 reviews - 4.6 stars average
397 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £16.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*White Truffles in Winter* by *Nicole Kelby*


_White Truffles in Winter_ imagines the world of the remarkable French chef Auguste Escoffier (1846-1935), who changed how we eat through his legendary restaurants at the Savoy and the Ritz. A man of contradictions - kind yet imperious, food-obsessed yet rarely hungry - Escoffier was also torn between two women: the famous, beautiful, and reckless actress Sarah Bernhardt and his wife, the independent and sublime poet Delphine Daffis, who refused ever to leave Monte Carlo. In the last year of Escoffier's life, in the middle of writing his memoirs, he has returned to Delphine, who requests a dish in her name as he has honored Bernhardt, Queen Victoria, and many others..

8 reviews - 3.8 stars average
300 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 10: *Today's Daily Deals: Contemporary fiction and a magical romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*My Father's House* by *Bethany Dawson*


'It had not been a conscious decision to cling to the better memories of his childhood. It had just happened when Hannah came along and the possibility of a brighter future dragged his scowling face away from the details of his past. Now, standing in the middle of the poorly part-mowed field, in front of the house that was hiding all the reasons he had run away, he wondered if it would be possible to hold the past and present in tension.' Robbie Hanright has a normal, settled life in Dublin. With a wife and baby, an undemanding job and a nice home, everything is just as he wants it. However, after an enduring estrangement from the rural landscape of his youth, Robbie receives a phone call from his sister asking him to come home. Left with little choice, Robbie returns once more to County Down, and to Larkscroft Farm, to confront the father who tormented his childhood and face up to a history he wants only to forget. Set against the backdrop of a decaying farmhouse and fragile family connections, _My Father's House_ is a powerful, lyrical story of loss and regret, through which Bethany Dawson reveals an affecting compassion for the profound, and often painful, complexities of family life.

6 reviews - 4.7 stars average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £10.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*The Language of Spells* by *Sarah Painter*


When you are ready, seek, and you shall find. It is your gift. Gwen Harper left Pendleford thirteen years ago and hasn't looked back. Until an inheritance throws her into the mystical world she thought she'd escaped. Confronted with her great-aunt's legacy Gwen must finally face up to her past. The magic she has long tried to suppress is back with a vengeance but gift or burden, for Gwen, it always spells trouble. She has to stay - she has nowhere else to go - but how can she find her place in the town that drove her out after branding her a witch&#8230;?

11 reviews - 4.9 stars average
332 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 11: *Today's Daily Deals: A gripping mystery and a vampire romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Blood Games* by *Faye Kellerman*


When fifteen-year-old Gregory Hesse is found dead, a single gunshot to his head, it appears to be a tragic suicide. But his mother refuses to accept the verdict and pleads for a police inquiry.
Detective Peter Decker of the LAPD, working the case, knows only too well what secret lives teenagers live. He and his wife Rina have recently become responsible for Gabe Whitman, an enigmatic and gifted teen, whose parents abandoned him.
Just weeks later, a sixteen-year-old girl enrolled at the same exclusive high school as Gregory commits suicide. Decker's probe into the lives of these privileged teenagers, uncovers a dark trail of twisted allegiances and unholy alliances. With the return of Gabe's father, former hit-man Chris Donnatti, the case takes an even more sinister turn&#8230;

18 reviews - 4.1 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*The Brotherhood (Blood Moon, Book 2)* by *Dawn Thompson*


After discovering that he is the son of two half-created vampires, Joss Hyde-White leaves London in search of answers about his heritage and, along the way, rescues a chestnut-haired beauty from the deadly creatures of the night.

2 reviews - 5.0 stars average
338 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*NOTE:* The first book in the series Blood Moon is only available in paperback

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 12: *Today's Daily Deals: The debut collection by the winner of the BBC National Short Story Award 2011 and a Parisian romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Once You Break a Knuckle* by *D.W. Wilson*


In the remote Kootenay Valley in western Canada, good people sometimes do bad things. Two bullied adolescents sabotage a rope swing, resulting in another boy's death. A heartbroken young man chooses not to warn his best friend about an approaching car. Sons challenge fathers and break taboos. Crackling with tension and propelled by jagged, cutting dialogue, D.W. Wilson's stories reveal to us how our best intentions can be doomed to fail or injure, how our loves can fall short or mislead us, how even friendship - especially friendship - can be something dangerously temporary. An intoxicating cocktail of adrenaline and vulnerability, doggedness and dignity, _Once You Break a Knuckle_ explores the courage it takes just to make it through another day.

5 reviews - 4.8 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £14.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*French Lessons* by *Ellen Sussman*


The only thing that lasts is love, even when it's gone.
Three French tutors meet at a small café that spills out onto the sunny Parisian backstreet of Rue du Paradis. Nico, Philippe and Chantal meet here every Wednesday morning, before leading their students along the grand boulevards, winding alleyways and sweetly perfumed jardins of the city of lights.
But today's lesson will be very different - and none of them are remotely prepared.
Josie arrives in Paris desperate, alone, and hopeful that this trip might mend her broken heart.
Ex-pat Riley is a long way from home and drifting further and further away from her husband. Could Philippe provide the distraction she craves - and can she gain the courage to break free?
Jeremy is the dutiful husband of his famous actress wife. While she is busy filming on the banks of the Seine, he is content playing second fiddle. Until he meets Chantal&#8230;
In the haze of a Paris summer, long-buried secrets rise to the surface and relationships are challenged. Can the lessons learned in one day change all of their tomorrows?

18 reviews - 3.5 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 13: *Today's Daily Deals: A murder mystery and a fantasy romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Chilled to the Bone (Gunnhildur Mystery 3)* by *Quentin Bates*


When a shipowner is found dead, tied to a bed in one of Reykjavik's smartest hotels, sergeant Gunnhildur Gisladottir of the city police force sees no evidence of foul play but still suspects things are not as cut and dried as they seem. A _Gunnhildur Gisladottir_ mystery set in Iceland.

14 reviews - 4.6 stars average
273 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Throne of Glass* by *Sarah J Maas*


Meet Celaena Sardothien. Beautiful. Deadly. Destined for greatness.
In the dark, filthy salt mines of Endovier, an eighteen-year-old girl is serving a life sentence. She is a trained assassin, the best of her kind, but she made a fatal mistake. She got caught.
Young Captain Westfall offers her a deal: her freedom in return for one huge sacrifice. Celaena must represent the prince in a to-the-death tournament - fighting the most gifted thieves and assassins in the land. Live or die, Celaena will be free. Win or lose, she is about to discover her true destiny. But will her assassin's heart be melted?
The most talked about, and unstoppable debut fantasy novel of the year, _Throne of Glass_ is a phenomenon you absolutely can't miss. This eBook edition includes a sneak peek at the thrilling sequel, _Crown of Midnight_.

131 reviews - 4.1 stars average
416 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 14: *Today's Daily Deals: Some contemporary fiction and an historical romance*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Lacey's House* by *Joanne Graham*


Lacey Carmichael leads a solitary life. To her neighbours she is the mad old woman who lives at the end of the lane, crazy but harmless.
Until she is arrested on suspicion of murder.
When Rachel Moore arrives in the village, escaping her own demons, the two women form an unlikely bond. Unravelling in each other tales of loss and heartache, they become friends.
Rachel sees beyond the rumours, believing in her innocence, but as details of Lacey's life are revealed, Rachel is left questioning where the truth really lies.

2 reviews - 5.0 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Highland Fling: Highland Series, Book 1* by *Amanda Scott*


Scotland, 1750. In the aftermath of the Jacobite rebellion, Maggie MacDrumin vows to keep fighting to liberate her people. But the intrepid Scotswoman is risking her life for a dangerous cause. When her latest mission lands her in a London courtroom on a trumped-up larceny charge, she has only one hope of survival. Enlisting the aid of Edward Carsley, the powerful fourth Earl of Rothwell, is a two-edged sword. The seductive aristocrat who awakens treacherous desire is her clan's mortal enemy-a man she can never trust. 
Edward will do whatever it takes to quell another bloody uprising. But how can he fight his passion for the rebellious Highland beauty in his safekeeping? As their lives come under siege, Maggie lays claim to the one thing Edward vowed never to surrender: his heart.

2 reviews - 3.5 stars average
512 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*NOTE:* Other books in Amanda Scott's _Highland_ series are also available

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 15: *Today's Daily Deals: A humorous thriller, a NYT bestseller romance and a tell-all biography*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Dust Angel* by *Jutta Profijt*


Losing her posh advertising job, her boyfriend, and her apartment all in the same morning has left Corinna Leyendecker with a massive mess where her life should be. She tries to get things back on track, but with a mountain of red tape between her and unemployment assistance and a string of disastrous job interviews under her belt, it's clear that following the rules is getting her nowhere. So she decides to start doing things her way&#8230;
With the help of a quirky friend-and some unconventional branding-Corinna launches her own business: an elite cleaning service for wealthy men. And business is booming&#8230;until the day she finds a dead homeless man in the house of a fussy new client. As usual, Corinna's instinct is to clean up, but body disposal isn't easy, especially when you're juggling work, friendships, media attention, and a nasty flu. It's going to take more than a little elbow grease to finish this dirty job and come out clean.

10 reviews - 4.4 stars average
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Belong to Me: A Novel* by *Marisa de los Santos*


The sensational _New York Times_ bestseller from Marisa de los Santos, _Belong to Me_ is a gift for readers, an enchanting, luminous novel about the accidents, both big and small, that affect our choice of friend, lover, and spouse. A story centered around three very different suburban neighbors and what it truly means to "belong" to someone, this eye-opening, unforgettable book is the perfect book club selection-beautifully written, smart and sophisticated women's fiction that invites discussion as it touches the heart-and the ideal companion to de los Santos's previous blockbuster, _Love Walked In_.

1 reviews - 4.0 stars
432 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Biography Daily Deal*

*Behind the Candelabra: My Life With Liberace* by *Scott Thorson*


Liberace's lover tells all: the good, the bad, and the ugly truths about the legendary entertainer, who never publically admitted he was gay.
Scott Thorson, a poor boy from a succession of foster homes, met Liberace when he was just 16 years old. Liberace, aged 57, took Scott under his wing as 'the son he'd never had'. By the time Scott was 17, he was also Liberace's lover.
Liberace lived life by his credo 'too much of a good thing is wonderful' and Scott shared in it: the fur coats, the Rolls-Royces, the jewellery, the celebrity friends, the 26 lap dogs. A more opulent lifestyle is hard to imagine but it came at a price: Liberace sent Scott to his plastic surgeon to have his face remodeled in Liberace's own image.
By turns bizarre, shocking and touchingly intimate, Behind the Candelabra is a compulsive insight in to Liberace, the man behind the flamboyant performer whose successes provide a bright counterpoint to a darker tale of a man hungry for power, a man given to every excess.
***Now a MAJOR MOTION PICTURE starring Michael Douglas and Matt Damon***

36 reviews - 4.2 stars average
272 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 16: *Today's Daily Deals: An enigmatic fable, an historical romance and humorous travel memoir*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*The Storyteller of Marrakesh* by *Joydeep Roy-Bhattacharya*


The Jemaa el Fna, Marrakesh's legendary central square, is the seat of an ancient storytelling tradition. When two young foreigners go missing from the Jemaa, Hassan, who is renowned as the Storyteller of Marrakesh, invites his audience to contribute to piecing together the story of what might have happened to them. The Storyteller of Marrakesh is 'an enigmatic fable in the tradition of The Thousand and One Nights' - _The New York Times_

2 reviews - 4.0 stars average
291 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*The Drop of the Dice (The Daughters of England)* by *Philippa Carr*


A young woman tries to move beyond her shadowed legacy, but finds her heart divided and her loyalty challenged
Clarissa Field never knew her mother, but hears whispers that she was a notorious femme fatale. Unknowingly, the girl follows her mother's passionate path and loses her heart to Jacobite rebel Dickon Frenshaw. But 1715 England is a dangerous place to be a young woman in love. Dickon is caught and exiled to Virginia, and Clarissa is married off to rakish soldier Lance Clavering.
Caught between two men, Clarissa must navigate a hotbed of scandal, treachery, and betrayal. As civil strife threatens to ignite revolution, Clarissa is accused of being a spy. She faces a terrible choice, and must transform her life to prepare her daughter, Zipporah, for her legacy.

1 reviews - 5.0 stars
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Biography Daily Deal*

*Road to Rouen* by *Ben Hatch*


Ben Hatch is on the road again. Commissioned to write a guidebook about France (despite not speaking any French) he sets off with visions of relaxing chateaux and refined dining. Ten thousand miles later his family's been attacked by a donkey, had a run-in with a death-cult and, after a near drowning and a calamitous wedding experience involving a British spy, his own marriage is in jeopardy. A combination of obsessions about mosquitoes, French gravel and vegetable theme parks mean it's a bumpy ride as Ben takes a stand against tyrannical French pool attendants, finds himself running with the bulls in Pamplona and almost starring in a snuff movie after a near fatal decision to climb into a millionaire's Chevrolet Blazer.
Funny and poignant, Road to Rouen asks important questions about life, marriage and whether it's ever acceptable to tape baguette to your children's legs to smuggle lunch into Disneyland Paris.

87 reviews - 4.8 stars average
337 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.49* (down from £11.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 17: *Today's Daily Deals: A paranormal urban thriller, a romance and a business self-help book*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Trail of Dead (Scarlett Bernard)* by *Melissa F. Olson*


As a null, Scarlett Bernard possesses a rare ability to counteract the supernatural by instantly neutralizing spells and magical forces. For years she has used her gift to scrub crime scenes of any magical traces, helping the powerful paranormal communities of Los Angeles stay hidden. But after LAPD detective Jesse Cruz discovered Scarlett's secret, he made a bargain with her: solve a particularly grisly murder case, and he would stay silent about the city's unearthly underworld.
Now two dead witches are found a few days before Christmas, and Scarlett is once again strong-armed into assisting the investigation. She soon finds a connection between the murders and her own former mentor, Olivia, a null who mysteriously turned into a vampire and who harbors her own sinister agenda. Now Scarlett must revisit her painful past to find Olivia-unless the blood-drenched present claims her life first.

10 reviews - 4.2 stars average
310 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Chocolate for Two* by *Maria Murnane*


Waverly Bryson's life is officially perfect: She's engaged to her gorgeous boyfriend, Jake; her Honey on Your Mind TV segment is more popular than ever; and Waverly's Honey Shop is growing by leaps and bounds. What could possibly go wrong? For starters&#8230;everything.
This is Waverly, after all, and drama follows her wherever she goes. Why should her trip down the aisle be any different? Now, before she can marry the man of her dreams, she'll have to go head-to-head with his high-society mother, whose vision for their wedding isn't exactly meshing with Waverly's. Adding to the chaos is the impending departure of Paige, Waverly's very pregnant retail partner; the arrival of her suddenly secretive best friend, Andie; and the meddling of a new TV producer who's promising to "shake things up." Suddenly Waverly's perfect life feels like it's about to come crashing down&#8230;unless the irrepressible Miss Bryson can prove to the world-and to herself-that she really can have it all.

4 reviews - 4.8 stars
286 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Business Daily Deal*

*The Gold Mine Effect* by *Rasmus Ankersen*


How can we identiy and develop talent, both in ourselves and in others? Rasmus Ankersen, an ex-professional footballer and performance specialist, spent the last of his money on plane tickets, and for six intense months travelled the world, visiting 'Gold Mines' of talent; living and training with the planet's best athletes and their coaches in an attempt to answer this very question. Why have the world's best middle-distance runners grown up in the same Ethiopian village? Why are 137 of the world's 500 best female golfers from South Korea? How has one athletics club in Kingston, Jamaica, succeeded in producing most of the world's best sprinters? The conclusions Ankersen came to will have an enormous impact, far beyond the world of sport - in business, education and parenting. In _The Gold Mine Effect_ he presents these conclusions in eight Gold Mine concepts which will not only show you how to spot and unlock it in others - whether you are a manager, a coach, a teacher or a parent.

10 reviews - 4.7 stars average
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 18: *Today's Daily Deals: A powerful thriller, a romantic adventure and a compelling insight into the 'new' Al-Qaeda*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Human Remains* by *Elizabeth Haynes*


How well do you know your neighbours? Would you notice if they lived or died? Police analyst Annabel wouldn't describe herself as lonely. Her work keeps her busy and the needs of her ageing mother and her cat are more than enough to fill her time when she's on her own. But Annabel is shocked when she discovers her neighbour's decomposing body in the house next door, and appalled to think that no one, including herself, noticed her absence. Back at work she sets out to investigate, despite her police officer colleagues' lack of interest, and finds data showing that such cases are frighteningly common in her own home town. A chilling thriller and a hymn to all the lonely people, whose individual voices haunt the pages, Elizabeth Haynes' new novel is a deeply disturbing and powerful thriller that preys on our darkest fears, showing how vulnerable we are when we live alone, and how easily ordinary lives can fall apart when no one is watching.

148 reviews - 4.1 stars average
385 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Beautiful Sacrifice* by *Elizabeth Lowell*


Perennial _New York Times_ bestselling author Elizabeth Lowell boldly puts the romance back into romantic suspense with _Beautiful Sacrifice_-a story of passion and intrigue centered around the ancient Mayan prediction of the apocalyptic end of everything. Lowell's thrillingly imaginative tale unites a dedicated female archaeologist with a former Immigration and Customs Enforcement Officer on a mission to recover priceless South American artifacts that could bring deadly chaos into our world. _Beautiful Sacrifice_ is action, suspense, and love on a bestselling par with Lisa Gardner, Linda Howard, Jayne Ann Krentz, and Nora Roberts&#8230;and exactly the sort of romantic adventure that inspired Johanna Lindsey to declare, "Lowell is great!"
"As Lina and Hunter dodge bullets and trade wisecracks across the Southwest, Lowell deftly incorporates creepy basement corpse discoveries, sleazy antiquities dealers, crumbling jungle tombs, charmingly sinister relatives, fascinating archeological elements, and a well-realized, completely invented Mayan god." --_Publishers Weekly_

4 reviews - 4.0 stars
405 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*History Daily Deal*

*The Last Refuge: Yemen, al-Qaeda, and the Battle for Arabia* by *Gregory D. Johnsen*


On 23 February 2006, 23 men escaped from a political prison to a mosque in Sanaʼa, the capital of Yemen. Two years later, they were joined by a dozen men released from Guantanamo Bay. These are the core of the new al-Qaeda, regrouping in the far reaches of Yemen and eager to wage war against the West and hijack the Arab Spring. Unrivalled Yemen expert Gregory Johnsen offers the first account of al-Qaedaʼs explosive growth in the country - a combustion of civil war, Afghan refugees, and Muhammedʼs teachings. Based on years of on-the-ground interviews and research, he delivers a stunning and essential investigation of the true state of the Middle East.

2 reviews - 3.5 stars average
368 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.79* (down from £14.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 19: *Today's Daily Deals: Black comedy blended with heart-break and science, part 2 of a romantic witch series and a maritime history*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*The Falling Sky* by *Pippa Goldschmidt*


A blackly comic campus satire combined with a heart-breaking family mystery, The Falling Sky brilliantly mixes fiction and astronomy into a fascinating, compelling and moving narrative. Jeanette is a young, solitary post-doctoral researcher who has dedicated her life to studying astronomy. Struggling to compete in a prestigious university department dominated by egos and incompetents, and caught in a cycle of brief and unsatisfying affairs, she travels to a mountain-top observatory in Chile to focus on her research. There Jeanette stumbles upon evidence that will challenge the fundamentals of the universe, drawing her into conflict with her colleagues and the scientific establishment, but also casting her back to the tragic loss that defined her childhood. As the implications of her discovery gather momentum, and her relationships spiral out of control, Jeanette's own grip on reality is threatened, finally forcing her to confront the hidden past. Pippa Goldschmidt's bittersweet debut novel blends black comedy, heart-breaking tragedy and fascinatingly accessible science, in this intricate and beautiful examination of one woman's disintegration and journey to redemption.

15 reviews - 4.9 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*The Dark Glamour (666 Park Avenue 2)* by *Gabriella Pierce*


Jane Boyle thought she'd met the man of her dreams. But it's hard to live happily ever after when you realise your new mother-in-law is literally a witch, determined to steal the magical powers you didn't even know you had. When Jane discovers that the man she fell in love with is a mere pawn in her mother-in-laws cunning plan, she flees. Now Jane is alone and on the run, hiding out in Manhattan. But Jane can't hide forever... 
One magical Park Avenue makeover later and Jane is ready to settle the score with her witch of a mother-in-law. In her new guise as Ella the Brazilian beauty, Jane meets the devilishly handsome André. The magical blood that teems through her veins draws her inexplicably towards this mysterious man. But is André all he seems? And can Jane make it into the witches' den to overthrow the most evil of witches?

21 reviews - 4.4 stars
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* Part 1 of this series is also available for *£0.99*
​
*History Daily Deal*

*Empires of the Sea: The Final Battle for the Mediterranean, 1521-1580* by *Roger Crowley*


In 1521, Suleiman the Magnificent, ruler of the Ottoman Empire at the height of its power, despatched an invasion fleet to the island of Rhodes. This was the opening shot in an epic struggle between rival empires and faiths, and the ensuing battle for control of the Mediterranean would last sixty years. Empires of the Sea tells the story of this great contest. It is a fast-paced tale of spiralling intensity that ranges from Istanbul to the Gates of Gibraltar and features a cast of extraordinary characters: Barbarossa, the pirate who terrified Europe; the risk-taking Emperor Charles V; the Knights of St John, last survivors of the crusading spirit; and the brilliant Christian admiral Don Juan of Austria. Its brutal climax came between 1565 and 1571, six years that witnessed a fight to the finish, decided in a series of bloody set pieces: the epic siege of Malta; the battle for Cyprus; and the apocalyptic last-ditch defence of southern Europe at Lepanto - one of the single most shocking days in world history that fixed the frontiers of the Mediterranean world we know today. _Empires of the Sea_ follows Roger Crowley's first book, the widely praised _Constantinople: The Last Great Siege_. It is page-turning narrative history at its best - a story of extraordinary colour and incident, rich in detail, full of surprises and backed by a wealth of eyewitness accounts.

46 reviews - 4.7 stars average
368 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 21: *Today's Daily Deals: Suspenseful contemporary fiction, a romantic family saga trilogy and a grass-roots view of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*In Too Deep* by *Bea Davenport*


'... The window's so small I can't see what happens next. But what I do know is that Kim is dead. And I know this, too that I helped to kill her. Kim, my lovely, only, best friend.'
Five years ago Maura fled life in Dowerby and took on a new identity, desperately trying to piece her life back together and escape the dark clouds that plagued her past. But then a reporter tracks her down, and persuades her to tell her story, putting her own life in danger once again.
Layer upon layer of violence and deceit make up the full picture for Maura to see and the reporter to reveal. Hidden secrets are uncovered that have been left to settle, for far too long. But in life some things can't be left unsaid, and eventually the truth will out. Whatever the consequences.

4 reviews - 4.8 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Charton Minster Trilogy* by *Margaret James*


The Charton Minster trilogy combines _The Silver Locket, The Golden Chain_ and _The Penny Bangle_. It starts in 1914 and ends in 1948. A compelling and intensely romantic tale of the lives of a Dorset family throughout the wars. Set in the UK, France, Belgium, Egypt and Italy. If you love Downton Abbey, you'll adore Charton Minster!
_The Silver Locket:_
If life is cheap, how much is love worth? It's 1914 and young Rose Courtenay has a decision to make. Please her wealthy parents by marrying the man of their choice - or play her part in the war effort? The chance to escape proves irresistible and Rose becomes a nurse. Working in France, she meets Lieutenant Alex Denham, a dark figure from her past. He's the last man in the world she'd get involved with - especially now he's married. But in wartime nothing is as it seems. Alex's marriage is a sham and Rose is the only woman he's ever wanted. As he recovers from his wounds, he sets out to win her trust. His gift of a silver locket is a far cry from the luxuries she's left behind. What value will she put on his love? 
_The Golden Chain:_
Can first love last forever? 1931 is the year that changes everything for Daisy Denham. Her family has not long swapped life in India for Dorset, England when she uncovers an old secret. At the same time, she meets Ewan Fraser - a handsome dreamer who wants nothing more than to entertain the world and for Daisy to play his leading lady. Ewan offers love and a chance to escape with a touring theatre company. As they grow closer, he gives her a golden chain and Daisy gives him a promise - that she will always keep him in her heart. But life on tour is not as they'd hoped, Ewan is tempted away by his career and Daisy is dazzled by the older, charismatic figure of Jesse Trent. She breaks Ewan's heart and sets off for a life in London with Jesse. Only time will tell whether some promises are easier to make than keep &#8230;
_The Penny Bangle:_
When should you trust your heart? It's 1942 when Cassie Taylor reluctantly leaves Birmingham to become a land girl on a farm in Dorset. There she meets Robert and Stephen Denham, twins recovering from injuries sustained at Dunkirk. Cassie is instantly drawn to Stephen, but is wary of the more complex Robert - who doesn't seem to like Cassie one little bit. At first, Robert wants to sack the inexperienced city girl. But Cassie soon learns, and Robert comes to admire her courage, finding himself deeply attracted to Cassie. Just as their romance blossoms, he's called back into active service. Anxious to have adventures herself, Cassie joins the ATS. In Egypt, she meets up with Robert, and they become engaged. However, war separates them again as Robert is sent to Italy and Cassie back to the UK. Robert is reported missing, presumed dead. Stephen wants to take Robert's place in Cassie's heart. But will Cassie stay true to the memory of her first love, and will Robert come home again?

No reviews
693 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Current Affairs Daily Deal*

*Once Upon A Country: A Palestinian Life* by *SAri Nusseibeh*


As a child growing up in East Jerusalem, the world puzzled Sari Nusseibeh: the prosaic co-existed too closely with the mythical and sacred whilst the political world seemed to him ever-changing and incomprehensible. The young Nusseibeh revelled in the city's rich past. He played in the streets of his beloved Old City which were steeped not only in the histories of the three great religions but also in his family's history: for the Nusseibehs had lived here for thirteen centuries serving as judges, teachers, Sufi sages, politicians and, most extraordinary of all, as doorkeeper to the Church of the Holy Sepulchre. It is perhaps this intimate knowledge of the interconnections between the three religions which led to an open-mindedness in Nusseibeh rarely seen in, let alone expressed by, any protagonist in the Palestine-Israel conflict. Like most Palestinians, his family suffered the upheavals and displacements - if not the economic consequences - of the first Arab-Israeli war of 1948, which we witness through his father's active participation in defining, and infinitely disputed, moments in the Palestine-Israel conflict. Simultaneously a pan-Arab idealist and healthy sceptic, his father became a legendary figure who never succumbed to nationalist ideology or rhetoric. A philosopher by training and profession, Nusseibeh's political activism developed after his education at Oxford and Harvard, and was both gradual and reluctant. A firm and idealistic believer in the possibility of a one-state solution where Jews and Arabs could co-exist in dignity, he was forced to re-assess these ideas as the Israeli occupation affected Palestinian life irrevocably. While teaching at Birzeit University in the West Bank, he was appointed head of the union, which soon brought him into direct confrontation not only with Israeli military law in the West Bank, but also with the PLO leadership. From then on Nusseibeh realized the power of civil disobedience and developed this into a strategic political tool, coupled with his innate respect for personal freedom and his ability to think rationally. Not afraid to criticize either the Israelis or the Palestinians, he has managed to receive death threats from extremists on both sides and has even been termed "the smiling face of Palestinian terror" by some Israelis. Appointed by Arafat as the PLO representative in Jerusalem in 2001, Nusseibeh's relationship with him had long been tenuous and reserved. Always aware of Arafat's achievements, he nevertheless remained highly critical of many aspects of his leadership as well as of the second intifada. Nusseibeh's unflinching opinions are a fascinating and rare insider's view into the workings of the first Palestinian Authority. Sari Nusseibeh sees himself on a double mission. He is fighting the Israeli occupation from eradicating the Arab civilization he loves from his native Jerusalem. And at the same time, building the Palestinian institutions necessary to achieve peace, while battling the corruption of Palestinian politics and the extremism of political Islam. Seen by some as a local Don Quixote, his vision of a healthy, democratic society based on respect and tolerance for others and on the freedom of ideas, is crucial to the modern world.

9 reviews - 4.8 stars average
560 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 22: *Today's Daily Deals: A 'darkly comic' novella, a western romance and a slice of moutaineering history*

*Kindle Daily Deal*

*Down the Rabbit Hole* by *Juan Pablo Villalobos*


Tochtli lives in a palace. He loves hats, samurai, guillotines and dictionaries, and what he wants more than anything right now is a new pet for his private zoo: a pygmy hippopotamus from Liberia. But Tochtli is a child whose father is a drug baron on the verge of taking over a powerful cartel, and Tochtli is growing up in a luxury hideout that he shares with hit men, prostitutes, dealers, servants and the odd corrupt politician or two. _Down the Rabbit Hole_, a masterful and darkly comic first novel, is the chronicle of a delirious journey to grant a child's wish.

5 reviews - 4.2 stars average
97 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*

*Beautiful Dreamer* by *Elizabeth Lowell*


Nevada's rugged, majestic beauty is a balm for the aches of Hope Gardener's heart. But the ranch she loves is dying of thirst, thanks to the worst drought the area has ever seen, Hope needs a miracle -- and one day it comes to the Valley of the Sun.
A man out of time, Rio is an anachronism in the modern-day West, bringing with him a reputation for finding water in any desert. Hope has no choice but to trust this dark stranger who claims to make dreams real. And Rio, who has never had a dream of his own to follow, has found something in this extraordinary lady whose passion tempts him to defy his own rules. In the midst of adversity, two free spirits must now explore the most closely guarded corners of their hearts...as they search for a beautiful dream big enough to hold them both.

5 reviews - 3.6 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Sports Daily Deal*

*Climbing Everest: The Complete Writings of George Leigh Mallory* by *George Mallory*


In _In Climbing Everest_, George Mallory (18 June 1886 - 8/9 June 1924), possibly the first man to summit Everest, takes us with him on his climbs in Britain and the Alps, culminating in his three expeditions to Mount Everest - the last of which cost him his life (a few days after the final piece in this book). Mallory was one of the first climbers to explore the emotional meaning of climbing, discarding the Edwardian stiff upper lip in the face of adventure. All his writings on climbing - here collected for the first time - started out as letters to his wife Ruth. He turned them into finely-crafted pieces read by climbers as well as arm-chair climbers.

8 reviews - 4.5 stars average
284 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 23: *Today's Daily Deals: A thriller, some romantic short stories and a profile of successful business people*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Hide* by *Lisa Gardner*
The second book in the Detective D.D. Warren series from The Sunday Times and New York Times bestseller Lisa Gardner. YOU CAN RUN. YOU CAN HIDE. Annabelle Granger was seven years old when it first happened. She arrived home to find the suitcases packed and her parents desperate to flee their home. Then followed years spent running, from what, or who, she doesn't know, just an endless blur of new faces and new towns. Now, aged 30, Annabelle has finally settled in Boston and is happy with her life. Until the bodies of six girls are found in the grounds of an abandoned mental institute and a newspaper declares her one of the victims. Detectives D. D. Warren and Bobby Dodge are determined to unravel the decades-old riddle and they fear that the discovery signals the return of a notorious serial killer, Mr Bosu - Bobby's worst nightmare. As they get closer to the truth they will all be forced to confront the uncomfortable truths in their pasts; because ultimately, there is no hiding place... ...BUT YOU CAN NEVER ESCAPE YOUR PAST.

41 reviews - 4.4 stars average
418 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Answer and Other Love Stories* by *Rebbecca Ray*
Unsettling, beautiful, laced with dark humour and tenderness, The Answer and Other Love Stories explores the inner lives of those who live as neighbours, pass each other in the street and work side by side. A man returns subtly altered by the accident that could have taken his life. Another copes with fire and loss by rejecting the world he knows. A woman keeps her brand new vehicle in the darkness of her garage, running its engine every day without once letting it see the light of day. A fifteen year marriage is shaken by a fantasy. In her first work for eight years, Ray tells the stories of people dislocated from the worlds in which they find themselves, asking how well we know each other or ourselves.

No reviews
188 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £10.00)

*Business Daily Deal*



*The Branded Gentry: How a New Era of Entrepreneurs Made Their Names* by *Charles Vallance*
Every era has its gentry: wealth, authority and power are seldom static for long. Once, whiskered industrialists challenged the landed gentry for social ascendancy. Then, in the twentieth century, came a new era of entrepreneurs, who made their names by making their names into brands. This is a book about thirteen such individuals; from Johnnie Boden to Julian Richer; from Lord Sainsbury to Paul Smith; from Emma Bridgewater and John Hegarty to Robert Hiscox and others. Remarkable men and women, from a sweeping range of industries: pioneers of modern enterprise. The authors take us on a colourful, illuminating journey, described through thirteen compelling portraits, covering grand philosophies and shrewd strategies, the lessons of success (and failure) and the dramas and difficulties on the way. The book will appeal to general readers interested in finding out more about the people behind the brands, as well as those of an entrepreneurial spirit who want to know how others got to the top. And what is involved when you have your name above the door.

15 reviews - 4.3 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£1.09* (down from £20.00)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 24: *Today's Daily Deals: A crime thriller, a contemporary romance and the biography of a Soviet general*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Silence (DC Goodhew 4)* by *Alison Bruce*
Joey McCarthy is stabbed to death in a pub car park in a random act of violence. Shortly afterwards Charlotte Stone's terminally ill mother dies and then, within weeks, two of her teenage friends commit suicide. With her home life disintegrating and both her father and brother racing towards self-destruction Charlotte realises that her own personal nightmare may not be over yet. 
When DC Gary Goodhew finds the body of another suicide victim he is forced to recall some deeply buried memories of an earlier death; memories which lead him to Charlotte Stone and the events in her life. From their individual points of view they both begin to wonder whether all these tragedies are somehow linked to a bigger picture. And if they are right, then who will be the next victim?

14 reviews - 4.3 stars average
305 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Changing Lanes: A Novel* by *Kathleen Long*
Abby Halladay has the perfect life. Or, rather, she will&#8230;as long as everything goes exactly according to plan. Abby never leaves anything to chance-not her job as a syndicated columnist, not her engagement to her fiancé, Fred, and certainly not her impending wedding in Paris (New Jersey, that is).
Unfortunately for Abby, even the best-laid plans often go awry-like when Fred runs away to Paris (France, that is), her column is canned, and her dream home is diagnosed with termites. Forced to move back in with her parents and drive her dad's cab, Abby's perfect life has now officially become the perfect disaster. 
Then a funny thing happens. Slowly but surely, Abby begins letting go of her dreams of perfection. As she does, the messy, imperfect life she thought she never wanted starts to feel exactly like the one she needs. 
Poignant and heartfelt, _Changing Lanes_ celebrates the unexpected joys of everyday life-and the enduring promise of second chances.

13 reviews - 4.4 stars average
264 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*History Daily Deal*



*Stalin's General: The Life of Georgy Zhukov* by *Geoffrey Roberts*
Drawing on rich new sources from the recently-opened Soviet archives, Geoffrey Roberts has fashioned the definitive, first full-scale biography of this seminal 20th century figure. Marshal Georgy Zhukov is one of military history's legendary names. He played a decisive role the battles of Moscow, Stalingrad, and Kursk that brought down the Nazi regime. He was the first of the Allied generals to enter Berlin and took the German surrender. He led the huge victory parade through Red Square, riding a white horse and dangerously provoking Stalin's envy. Zhukov had an equally eventful post-war career, sacked and banished twice, and wrongfully accused of treason. Since his death in 1957 Zhukov has increasingly been seen as the indispensable military leader of WWII, surpassing Eisenhower, Patton, Monty, and MacArthur in his military brilliance and ferocity. A hugely regarded historian of Soviet Russia, Geoffrey Roberts has fashioned the definitive, first full-scale biography of this seminal 20th century figure.

10 reviews - 3.6 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £10.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 26: *Today's Daily Deals: A comic mystery, a romantic comedy and a South American revolutionary's memoir*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Invitation to Die (Emily Castles Mysteries)* by *Helen Smith*
Twenty-six-year-old Emily Castles is out of work&#8230; again. So when famous romance author Morgana Blakely offers her a job helping out at a conference in London, Emily accepts. Just as eagerly, American blogger Winnie Kraster accepts an invitation from Morgana to attend as a guest, not realizing she has, in effect, accepted an invitation to die. 
As a cast of oddball characters assembles at the conference hotel, grievances, differences, and secrets begin to emerge. When Winnie goes missing, and then is found murdered nearby, Emily begins to suspect that someone involved with the conference is responsible. Could it be one of the organizers, one of the authors, a member of the hotel staff, or even the supplier of the chocolates for the conference gift bags? Emily teams up with guest speaker and eccentric philosophy professor Dr. Muriel to find out.
Offbeat and engaging, this entertaining comic mystery is the first full-length novel featuring amateur British sleuth Emily Castles.

9 reviews - 3.9 stars average
209 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Note:* This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial. All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Aphrodite's Workshop for Reluctant Lovers* edited by *Marika Cobbold*
Rebecca Finch is a successful romantic novelist who has fallen out with love. When she heads off to Paris and doesn't care that she has absent-mindedly left her boyfriend, things look bad. But when her god-daughter asks her if marriage is a good idea and she can't think of a single reason to reply yes, she realises the problem is serious. Meanwhile, on Mount Olympus, Aphrodite is fretting because divorce rates are rocketing and Eros seems to be shooting arrows carelessly without a thought for the compatibility of his victims. With her earth-bound acolyte, Rebecca, showing disillusionment, Aphrodite resolves to take drastic action...

19 reviews - 4.4 stars average
324 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*Something Fierce: A Memoir of a Revolutionary Daughter* by *Carmen Aguirre*
One minute, 11-year-old Carmen is watching her hippy mum put curlers in for the first time, the next she is being dragged with her sister through LA airport with her mother muttering about 'the patriarchy' under breath. The three of them board a plane that takes them to Peru, next door to the Chile from which the family had fled after Pinochet's coup. Eight days after landing in Lima, and still perplexed by their mother's disguises and lies, they're off again, on a bus bound they know not where. They are then to spend most of the next decade, the 1980s, moving from dictatorship to dictatorship, evading capture, torture and peril at every turn. It is no way to spend your teenage years, until, overnight, it becomes the way Carmen herself chooses&#8230; She writes: 'It is not my intention to present myself as a hero or a martyr. On the contrary, _Something Fierce_ is the story of a resistance member living in fear. Fear that my political convictions would not be strong enough to keep myself committed to a cause that I believed in but which clashed with my other desires: to live a "normal" life, to sleep a full night's sleep, to dance and laugh and talk nonsense without my radar up, without having to watch every word, every choice I make.'

3 reviews - 5.0 stars average
290 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 27: *Today's Daily Deals: An occult thriller, a magical romance and a travel classic*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Bloodstone* by *Nate Kenyon*
In the tradition of "Salem's Lot" and "The Exorcist" comes a mesmerising novel of murder, possession and twisted family secrets. A recovering alcoholic on the run from his past, all Billy Smith wants is to be left alone. But commanded by the voices in his head to commit acts of violence he does not understand, he kidnaps a prostitute known only as Angel and heads north to a New England town called White Falls. Something monstrous has taken root in White Falls, and has waited centuries for the right time to awaken. Psyches begin to unravel and violence erupts. The fate of the living ultimately rests on the back of one man. For the dead are watching...and they are hungry.

2 reviews - 5.0 stars average
333 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99*

*Romance Daily Deal*



*A Taste of Magic* by *Tracy Madison*
A young, divorced bakery owner discovers she's inherited her gypsy ancestress's fabulous magical powers, but learns that when seeking true love with her hunky new neighbor, a person has to be careful what she cooks up.

6 reviews - 4.5 stars average
305 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £5.99)

*Travel Daily Deal*



*A Short Walk in the Hindu Kush* by *Eric Newby*
A classic of travel writing, _A Short Walk in the Hindu Kush_ is Eric Newby's iconic account of his journey through one of the most remote and beautiful wildernesses on earth.
It was 1956, and Eric Newby was earning an improbable living in the chaotic family business of London haute couture. Pining for adventure, Newby sent his friend Hugh Carless the now-famous cable - CAN YOU TRAVEL NURISTAN JUNE? - setting in motion a legendary journey from Mayfair to Afghanistan, and the mountains of the Hindu Kush, north-east of Kabul. Inexperienced and ill prepared (their preparations involved nothing more than some tips from a Welsh waitress), the amateurish rogues embark on a month of adventure and hardship in one of the most beautiful wildernesses on earth - a journey that adventurers with more experience and sense may never have undertaken. With good humour, sharp wit and keen observation, the charming narrative style of _A Short Walk in the Hindu Kush_ would soon crystallise Newby's reputation as one of the greatest travel writers of all time.
One of the greatest travel classics from one of Britain's best-loved travel writers, this edition includes new photographs, an epilogue from Newby's travelling companion, Hugh Carless, and a prologue from one of Newby's greatest proponents, Evelyn Waugh.

23 reviews - 4.6 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 29: *Today's Daily Deals: A medieval mystery, an historical romance and a memoir about Welsh settlers in Argentina*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Last Templar (Knights Templar Mysteries 01)* by *Michael Jecks*
Paris: The Knights Templar has been destroyed by Pope Clement, having been persuaded by a jealous king that they are corrupt devil worshippers. There is one survivor - a knight, who swears vengeance.
Devon: A charred body is discovered in a burned-out building - general consensus is that it is an accidental death. However, Sir Baldwin de Furnshill believes differently. As he and Simon Puttock, the bailiff, piece together the evidence, they hear of a gruesome murder in a nearby village, where the victim was clearly burned alive&#8230;

12 reviews - 4.5 stars average
400 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Border Bride: Border Trilogy Series, Book 1* by *Amanda Scott*
Set in treacherous sixteenth-century Scotland, the first volume of Amanda Scott's Border Trilogy tells the unforgettable story of a woman sworn to defy the knight she is forced to wed-only to discover a love she'll do anything to claim
As Mary, Queen of Scots, languishes in the Tower of London as a prisoner of her cousin, Queen Elizabeth, war tears Scotland apart. To save her beloved homeland, a proud Highland beauty named Mary Kate MacPherson must wage her own battle when she's forced into wedlock with a knight, Sir Adam Douglas, from the barbaric borderland of Tornary.
Even as she succumbs to her seductive husband's sensual demands, Mary Kate vows never to give him her heart. She will belong to no man. But Adam burns with something deeper than desire. Sworn to carry out a long-awaited revenge, he won't rest until he has vanquished his enemies. Accused of treason, the last thing he expects is to lose his heart to the woman he's determined to tame but never to love: his own wife.

No reviews
368 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*Beyond the Pampas: In Search of Patagonia* by *Imogen Rhea Herrad*
Beyond the Pampas is an exploration of the lives of the descendents of nineteenth century Welsh settlers in Argentina. Herrad discovers a fascinating melding of Welsh and Spanish language cultures through which she explores the nature of heritage and identity. Her expectations are further challenged by the plight of Patagonia's indigenous peoples - the Tehuelche and Mapuche - with the land-related cultures and oppression by European settlers. This is an additional prism through which to view history, as is the difference Herrad discovers between metropolitan Buenos Aires and the rural hinterland. And the whole is underpinned by Herrad's personal journey of self-discovery, from an abusive childhood in Germany to acceptance in the communities of Wales and Patagonia. Herrad's openness to new experience and her wonder at the natural world result in a rich and evocative depiction of the exotic places in which she finds herself, from camping under the stars in the Andes to whale-watching on the Atlantic coast, and from the Welsh-speaking tea rooms of Chubut to the museums of lost Indian peoples.

4 reviews - 5.0 stars average
240 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 30: *Today's Daily Deals: Humorous fiction, an historical romance and a business book about digital disruption *

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Emergence of Judy Taylor* by *Angela Jackson*
Judy Taylor married the first man who asked her. She lives in the neighbourhood where she spent her uneventful childhood. She still has the same friends she first met in primary school. But everything she once knew is about to be turned upside down.
Judy might be ready to start a new life in vibrant Edinburgh, if she's prepared to accept what it means to change. First she has to ask herself if it's ever too late to make up for lost time.
The Emergence of Judy Taylor is a story about first loves and second chances. It's about love and life and sex and starlings. It's about Judy and Oliver and Paul and Fabiana and Rob and Min and Lily and Harry and a French siren called Isabella.

56 reviews - 4.8 stars average
240 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Star-Crossed Summer* by *Sarah Stanley*
Summer 1815. Gloucestershire heiress Beth Tremoille is impoverished by her scheming stepmother. Now a blacksmith's mistress, she steals money paid by handsome, rich and ruthless Sir Guy Valmer, who considers the Tremoille inheritance to be his. Unknown to Beth, he means to force her into marriage after finding a missing will that reinstates her as her father's heir. Fearing arrest for stealing, she flees to London, where several brushes with Guy make her realise how physically drawn to him she is. But fear makes her flee again, and under a false name she leases a remote house on the coast of Exmoor. There, believing herself safe, she meets a new love, wealthy landowner Landry Haldane, with whom she embarks upon a passionate affair; but Guy is still on her trail, and is gradually drawing closer. When he finally catches her, she will have to choose her destiny.

2 reviews - 5.0 average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £18.99)

*Business Daily Deal*



*Digital Disruption: Unleashing the Next Wave of Innovation* by *James McQuivey*
You always knew digital was going to change things, but you didn't realize how close to home it would hit. In every industry, digital competitors are taking advantage of new platforms, tools, and relationships to undercut competitors, get closer to customers, and disrupt the usual ways of doing business. The only way to compete is to evolve.
James McQuivey of Forrester Research has been teaching people how to do this for over a decade. He's gone into the biggest companies, even in traditional industries like insurance and consumer packaged goods, and changed the way they think about innovation. Now he's sharing his approach with you.
McQuivey will show you how Dr. Hugh Reinhoff of Ferrokin BioSciences disrupted the pharmaceutical industry, streamlining connections with doctors and regulators to bring molecules to market far faster-and then sold out for $100 million. How Charles Teague and his team of four people created Lose It!, a weight loss application that millions have adopted, achieving rapid success and undermining titans like Weight Watchers and Jenny Craig in the process.
Regardless of your background and industry, you can learn how to be a digital disruptor too. First, adopt the right mindset: Take risks, invest as cheaply as possible, and build on existing platforms to find the fastest path to solving a customer's problem. 
Second, seek the "adjacent possible"-the space just next to yours where new technology creates opportunity. That's how Benjamin Rubin and Paolo DePetrillo of Zeo created a $100 sleep monitor that does much of what you'd get from a $3,000 sleep lab visit.
Finally, disrupt yourself. Use these tools to make parts of your business obsolete before your competitors do. That's what Tim FitzRandolph did at Disney, creating a game that shot to the top of the app store charts.
With the tools in this book you can assess your readiness, learn the disruptive mindset, and innovate rapidly, starting right within your own business.

4 reviews - 4.8 stars average
179 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Jul 31: *Today's Daily Deals: The first in a Danish crime fiction series, an omnibus of romance and a history of one rugby team's progression through the Great War of 1914-18*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Hanging (Konrad Simonsen 1)* by *Lotte and Søren Hammer*
On a cold Monday morning before school begins, two children make a gruesome discovery. Hanging from the roof of the school gymnasium are the bodies of five naked and heavily disfigured men. Detective Chief Superintendent Konrad Simonsen and his team from the Murder Squad in Copenhagen are called in to investigate this horrific case - the men hanging in a geometric pattern; the scene so closely resembling a public execution. When the identities of the five victims and the disturbing link between them is leaked to the press, the sinister motivation behind the killings quickly becomes apparent to the police. Up against a building internet campaign and even members of his own team, Simonsen finds that he must battle public opinion and vigilante groups in his mission to catch the killers. A nerve-wrenching look at justice and retribution, _The Hanging_ is a spectacular crime tale straight from the heart of Scandinavia.

6 reviews - 3.2 stars average
304 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.19* (down from £12.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Midnight Breed Omnibus (Books 1-4)* by *Lara Adrian*
The first four titles in the bestselling _Midnight Breed_ series.
KISS OF MIDNIGHT: One touch is just the beginning...He watches her from across the crowded dance club, a sensual, black-haired stranger who stirs Gabrielle Maxwell's deepest fantasies. But nothing about this night - or this man - is what it seems. For when Gabrielle witnesses a murder outside the club, reality shifts into something dark and deadly and in that shattering instant she is thrust into a realm she never knew existed - a realm where vampires stalk the shadows and a blood war is set to ignite. Her future inextricably bound up with the black-haired stranger's, Gabrielle will confront an extraordinary destiny of danger, seduction and the darkest pleasures of all...
KISS OF CRIMSON: With one reckless, irresistible kiss, Dante binds Tess to himself for eternity...He comes to her more dead than alive, a huge black-clad stranger mortally wounded and rapidly losing blood. As she struggles to save him, vet Tess Culver is unaware that the man calling himself Dante is no man at all but one of the Breed, vampire warriors engaged in a desperate battle. But in a single erotically-charged moment Tess is plunged into his world - a shifting, shadowed place where bands of Rogue vampires stalk the night, cutting a swathe of terror.Haunted by visions of a dark future, Dante lives and fights like there is no tomorrow. Tess is a complication he does not need - and yet his touch has awakened in her hidden gifts and desires and a hunger she never knew she possessed... and bonded by blood, Dante and Tess must work together to overcome the deadliest of enemies.
MIDNIGHT AWAKENING: He has resisted temptation for centuries - until he meets someone whose heart is as frozen as his...With a dagger in her hand and vengeance on her mind, Elise Chase prowls Boston's streets in search of retribution against the Rogue vampires who took from her everything she cherished. Using her psychic gift she stalks her prey, well aware that the power she possesses is destroying her. She must learn to harness this gift and for that she can turn to only one man - the vampire Tegan.Tegan is no stranger to loss and he knows fury, but when he slays his enemies it is with ice in his veins. He is perfect in his self-control - until Elise seeks his aid. An unholy alliance is forged, one which will plunge them into a tempest of danger, desire, and the darkest passions of the heart...
MIDNIGHT RISING: In a world of shadows and consuming passions, desire is the deadliest weapon...Fuelled by pain and rage over a shattering betrayal, the warrior Rio has pledged his life to the war against the Rogues. He will let nothing stand in his way - least of all a mortal woman who carries a secret power. But now an ancient evil has been awakened and a new darkness is on the rise.For journalist Dylan Alexander, it began in Prague, where suddenly she is at the centre of a gathering storm of violence and secrets. But nothing is as dangerous as the scarred, lethally seductive man who appears from the shadows to plunge her into his world of dark desire and endless night. Very soon Dylan will have to choose: leave Rio's midnight realm, or risk everything for the man who has shown her infinite pleasures of the heart...

21 reviews - 4.6 average
985 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09*

*Sports/History Daily Deal*



*The Final Whistle: The Great War in Fifteen Players* by *Stephen Cooper*
Winner of The Rugby Book of the Year Award 2013. In the years leading up to the First World War, the Rugby grounds of Britain became training grounds for war. _The Final Whistle_ plays tribute to the pivotal role Rugby played in the Great War by following the poignant stories of fifteen men who played for Rosslyn Park, London. They came from diverse backgrounds, with players from Australia, Ceylon, Columbia, Ireland and South Africa, but they were united by their love of the game and their courage in the face of war. Stephen Cooper follows them from London to the Western Front, Mesopotamia, Turkey, Italy and Dublin, through some of the war's fiercest battles. _The Final Whistle_ is a must-read for any rugby enthusiast or First World War historian.

21 reviews - 4.8 stars average
368 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.49* (down from £14.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 01: *Today's Daily Deals: A YA dystopian thriller, a contemporary romance and an award-winning report on life in North Korea*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Divergent (Divergent, Book 1)* by *Veronica Roth*
She turns to the future in a world that's falling apart.
For sixteen-year-old Tris, the world changes in a heartbeat when she is forced to make a terrible choice. Turning her back on her family, Tris ventures out, alone, determined to find out where she truly belongs.
Shocked by the brutality of her new life, Tris can trust no one. And yet she is drawn to a boy who seems to both threaten and protect her. The hardest choices may yet lie ahead&#8230;.
A debut novel that will leave you breathless.

430 reviews - 4.7 stars average (inc 341 5-stars)
501 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* Books 2 and 3 in this series are also available on Kindle

 

*Romance Daily Deal*



*One Pink Line* by *Dina Silver*
Can the love of a lifetime be forever changed by one pink line? 
Sydney Shephard, a sweet-tempered college senior, is in love with an exceptional man and ready to start a future with him. Yet, one night, she makes an irrevocable decision that forces her to relinquish her youth and risk losing the love of her life.
Then there's Grace, a fifth grader, whose world is turned upside down when she makes a shocking discovery, leaving her with profound and puzzling questions about who she really is.
Spanning generations and every imaginable emotion, One Pink Line reveals how two points of view can be dramatically at odds, but perhaps ultimately reconciled. Simultaneously deeply felt and lighthearted, the story deftly mines the redemptive power of love, and how doing the right thing and living honestly can bring unexpected, hard-won happiness.

55 reviews - 4.5 average
265 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*History Daily Deal*



*Nothing To Envy: Real Lives In North Korea* by *Barbara Demick*
North Korea is Orwell's 1984 made reality: it is the only country in the world not connected to the internet; Gone with the Wind is a dangerous, banned book; during political rallies, spies study your expression to check your sincerity. After the death of the country's great leader Kim Il Sung in 1994, famine descended, and _Nothing to Envy_ - winner of the 2010 BBC Samuel Johnson Prize for Non-Fiction - weaves together the stories of adversity and resilience of six residents of Chongin, North Korea's third-largest city. From extensive interviews and with tenacious investigative work, Barbara Demick has recreated the concerns, culture and lifestyles of North Korean citizens in a gripping narrative, and vividly reconstructed the inner workings of this extraordinary and secretive country.

293 reviews - 4.7 stars average
340 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 02: *Today's Daily Deals: An historical saga, a romance set in the '70s and a non-fiction account of a troubled foster child*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Sisterhood* by *Helen Bryan*
Menina Walker was a child of fortune. Rescued after a hurricane in South America, doomed to a life of poverty with a swallow medal as her only legacy, the orphaned toddler was adopted by an American family and taken to a new life.
As a beautiful, intelligent woman of nineteen, she is in love, engaged, and excited about the future-until another traumatic event shatters her dreams. Menina flees to Spain to bury her misery in research for her college thesis about a sixteenth-century artist who signed his works with the image of a swallow-the same image as the one on Menina's medal.
But a mugging strands Menina in a musty, isolated Spanish convent. Exploring her surroundings, she discovers the epic sagas of five orphan girls who were hidden from the Spanish Inquisition and received help escaping to the New World. Is Menina's medal a link to them, or to her own past? Did coincidence lead her to the convent, or fate?
Both love story and historical thriller, _The Sisterhood_ is an emotionally charged ride across continents and centuries.

78 reviews - 4.5 stars average
420 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* I read this recently and despite the good reviews I found it repetitive, confusing and ultimately disappointing. YMMV!

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Summer of '76* by *Isabel Ashdown*
It's the start of one of the hottest summers on record with soaring temperatures and weeks without rain; the summer of Abba, T-Rex, David Bowie and Demis Roussos; of Martinis, cheesecake and chicken chasseur; of the Montreal Olympics and the Notting Hill riots - the summer Big Ben stopped dead. Luke Wolff is about to turn eighteen and is all set to enjoy his last few months at home on the Isle of Wight before leaving for college. Life is looking good; his job at a holiday camp promises new friendships, even the possibility of romance, and his parents are too preoccupied with their own problems to worry much about their son's growing independence. But with windows and doors constantly open and life increasingly lived outside, secrets become hard to hide. As Luke listens in, his parents' seemingly ordered existence comes unstuck. Soon the community is gripped by scandal, and everything Luke thought he knew about friendship and family is turned on its head.

8 reviews - 5.0 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*Too Hurt to Stay: The True Story of a Troubled Boy's Desperate Search for a Loving Home* by *Casey Watson*
Eight-year-old Spencer takes himself to social services and demands to be taken into care. It's a desperate act, a cry for help, but his parent's reaction - good riddance - speaks volumes. Casey's hackles are immediately up for this poor child.
Spencer is the middle child of four siblings. His parents claim all their other kids are 'normal' and that Spencer was born 'vicious and evil'. Casey and her family are disgusted - kids aren't born evil, they get damaged. Although when vigilante neighbours start to take action and their landlord threatens eviction, Casey is stretched to the limits, trying desperately to hold on to this boy who causes so much pain and destruction.
Casey is determined to try and understand what Spencer is going through and help him find the loving home he is so desperately searching for. But it's only when Spencer's mother gets in touch with social services for the first time that gradually everything starts to make sense.

54 reviews - 4.8 stars average
304 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £2 each (all 20 titles also available for Prime lending).

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 03: *Today's Daily Deals: An action thriller, an historical romance and a celebrity biography*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Arab Summer (Sasha Del Mira)* by *David Lender*
Newlywed Sasha Del Mira thinks she's left her harrowing past with the CIA behind her&#8230;until her husband is murdered. There's only one man who can be behind this: Saif Ibn Mohammed al-Aziz, once Sasha's lover and now the leader of a Muslim terrorist group. Seeking revenge, Sasha returns to the CIA and goes undercover in pursuit of Saif. Meanwhile, Saif plots an Arab Spring uprising intended to violently overthrow the Saudi Arabian government in the holiest of places at the holiest of times: the annual pilgrimage to Mecca. Can Sasha save the world from a fundamentalist reign of terror, or will she be forced to become the madman's wife?
With this third instalment of the Sasha Del Mira series, the valiant heroine of _Arab Summer_ joins the ranks of blockbuster covert-ops stars such as Jason Bourne and Jack Ryan.

82 reviews - 3.3 stars average
301 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* Sasha Del Mira first appears in  and then in the short story 

*Romance Daily Deal*



*A Cruel Harvest* by *Paul Reid*
Set in 1790, _A Cruel Harvest_ tells the epic tale of Orlaith and Brannon, young lovers whose futures are jeopardized when Moorish pirates raid their Irish fishing village. Orlaith and her infant son manage to escape the savage attack, but Brannon is captured. Thrown into the hold of the pirates' ship, the young farmer is spirited away to the harsh confines of North Africa. There he is sold into slavery and forced to serve in the army of the sadistic Sultan of Morocco. Back in Ireland, a heartbroken Orlaith faces certain ruin unless she agrees to marry wealthy landowner Randall Whitely. But Whitely is a cruel man, and life with him quickly becomes a waking nightmare. Though separated by thousands of miles, Orlaith and Brannon draw on their great love to challenge the oppression of the tyrants keeping them apart. Stretching from the windswept coast of Ireland to the sun-baked hills of Morocco, _A Cruel Harvest_ is a thrilling novel of adventure, survival, and once-in-a-lifetime love.

14 reviews - 4.0 stars average
350 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Entertainment Daily Deal*



*Chloe Sims: The Only Way is Up - My Story* by *Chloe Sims*
Say the name Chloe Sims and most people think of the hugely entertaining, bubbly and glamorous Essex girl on the hit ITV show The Only Way Is Essex. But there is more to Chloe than viewers see on the TV, and the drama doesn't stop when the camera stops rolling. Just two years ago, Chloe was a single mum struggling to make ends meet doing a string of jobs she hated and wondering if she would ever find happiness. Then, at the beginning of 2011, after joining the cast of TOWIE, she won the hearts of the nation with her funny ways and frank confessions. Since joining the cast, her life - which has been anything but ordinary - is now a whirlwind of glitzy parties and jet-set holidays, but life hasn't always dealt Chloe a good hand. Her story is one of triumph over adversity - with plenty of laughs along the way. From her turbulent childhood where she was raised by a neighbour after her mother abandoned her, to battling with bullies and struggling with an eating disorder, to the magical moment when she met the man of her dreams. But even the path to true love hasn't run smoothly for Chloe, and she has experienced plenty of ups and downs along the way. Finally, things are on the up and the future is looking bright for the 30-year-old Essex girl. In Chloe Sims: The Only Way Is Up, Chloe finally sets the record straight; speaking frankly about the plastic surgery she's had done, what it was really like working for Playboy France and how she coped with her rollercoaster ride to stardom - with plenty of shocking revelations and secrets she's never told ... until now. This is her story, and it's not like any other you will read.

176 reviews - 4.4 stars average
273 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 04: *Today's Daily Deals: A YA dystopian Romeo and Juliet story, a funny and touching romance suitable for 11-15yr olds and a legendary cricket commentator tells all*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Delirium* by *Lauren Oliver*
The first book in the breathtaking DELIRIUM trilogy.
'They say that the cure for love will make me happy and safe forever. And I've always believed them. Until now. Now everything has changed. Now, I'd rather be infected with love for the tiniest sliver of a second than live a hundred years suffocated by a lie.'
There was a time when love was the most important thing in the world. People would go to the end of the earth to find it. They would tell lies for it. Even kill for it. Then, at last, they found the cure...

269 reviews - 4.4 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* The story continues in  and then in 

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Mates, Dates and Inflatable Bras* by *CAthy Hopkins*
A funny, insightful story of friendship, boys and one teenager's journey of discovery. Lucy feels like everything is changing around her, and suddenly she is required to make all sorts of decisions. Everyone knows who and what they want to be except her. Izzie has become friends with the glamorous Nesta, and Lucy isn't certain she likes this new threesome. Nesta and Izzie look sixteen, but Lucy, at fourteen like them, could easily pass for a twelve-year-old. But then the day Lucy sees the most wonderful boy crossing the street, things do start to change - in all areas of her life.

29 reviews - 4.6 stars average
144 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* This is the first in Cathy Hopkins Mates, Dates series which runs to over 15 books so far, so be warned!

*Sport Daily Deal*



*Start the Car: The World According to Bumble* by *David Lloyd*
Welcome to the weird and wonderful world of "Bumble", the legendary SkySports cricket commentator who's one ball short of an over and delivers madcap moments galore in this ebullient, endearing and hilarious book.
David "Bumble" Lloyd is a legend in our living rooms, a genuine "good bloke" all cricket fans feel they know inside out because of his infectious, larger-than-life personality and that distinctive Lancashire burr. Bumble has become the one constant for passionate English fans in cricket's rapidly changing landscape. He has earned cult status as a commentator and pundit, with viewers loving his unerring dedication to the game's great fables.
_The World According to Bumble: Start the Car_ revels in the quirkier and humorous side of cricket, while offering behind-the-scenes action of Lloyd's years spent following cricket around the globe, from Accrington to Lahore. Bumble waxes lyrical on everything from the genius of Shane Warne to the merits of a Lancashire hotpot &#8230; and the delights of finishing the day with a couple of pints and a curry. Enjoy the camaraderie that exists among the SkySports team - including former England captains Sir Ian Botham, Michael Atherton, Nasser Hussain and David Gower - and laugh out loud at the stories and anecdotes which have forged Bumble's character. Whether he is holding up play to retrieve lost balls from the top of sight-screens, or enacting mock pitch reports from car parks, Bumble is capable of stealing the limelight at all times.

84 reviews - 4.1 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 05: *Today's Daily Deals: A thrilling whodunit, a contemporary romance and a witty reference book*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Stop Dead (DI Geraldine Steel)* by *Leigh Russell*
Detective Inspector Geraldine Steel returns in an exhilarating case of grisly murder in London When a successful businessman is brutally murdered, the police suspect his glamorous wife and her young lover. Then the victim's business partner suffers the same gruesome fate and when yet another body is discovered, seemingly unrelated to the first two, the police are baffled. The only clue is DNA that leads them to two women: one dead, the other in prison. With a steady stream of bodies arriving at the morgue, can D.I. Geraldine Steel find the killer before the killer stages another deadly attack?

38 reviews - 4.1 stars average
384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*I Heart New York* by *Lindsey Kelk*
Get ready to meet Angela Clark as she flees the world's worst wedding for a new life&#8230;
It's official. Angela Clarke is in love - with the most fabulous city in the world. Fleeing her cheating boyfriend and clutching little more than a crumpled bridesmaid dress, a pair of Louboutins and her passport, Angela jumps on a plane, destination - NYC.
Holed up in a cute hotel room, Angela gets a New York makeover from her NBFJenny and a whirlwind tour of the city that never sleeps. Before she knows it, Angela is dating two sexy guys. And, best of all, she gets to write about it in her new blog (Carrie Bradshaw eat your heart out). But it's one thing telling readers about your romantic dilemmas, it's another figuring them out for yourself &#8230;
Angela has fallen head over heels for the big apple, but does she heart New York more than home?

458 reviews - 4.3 stars average
336 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Reference Daily Deal*



*The Etymologicon: A Circular Stroll through the Hidden Connections of the English Language* by *Mark Forsyth*
_Sunday Times_ Bestseller and Book of the Week on Radio Four. _The Etymologicon_ springs from Mark Forsyth's _Inky Fool_ blog on the strange connections between words. It's an occasionally ribald, frequently witty and unerringly erudite guided tour of the secret labyrinth that lurks beneath the English language, taking in monks and monkeys, film buffs and buffaloes, and explaining precisely what the Rolling Stones have to do with gardening.

365 reviews - 4.6 stars average
275 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

I went to pick this one up and found I already had it - it was a KDD back on 25 July last year.  I really must pull it up to the top of my TBR list. So check before you buy!

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Aug 05: *Today's Daily Deals: A thrilling whodunit, a contemporary romance and a witty reference book*
> 
> *Kindle Daily Deal*
> 
> 
> 
> *Stop Dead (DI Geraldine Steel)* by *Leigh Russell*
> Detective Inspector Geraldine Steel returns in an exhilarating case of grisly murder in London When a successful businessman is brutally murdered, the police suspect his glamorous wife and her young lover. Then the victim's business partner suffers the same gruesome fate and when yet another body is discovered, seemingly unrelated to the first two, the police are baffled. The only clue is DNA that leads them to two women: one dead, the other in prison. With a steady stream of bodies arriving at the morgue, can D.I. Geraldine Steel find the killer before the killer stages another deadly attack?
> 
> 38 reviews - 4.1 stars average
> 384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)


So. . . this looked good. . . . ack! $13.99 on the US site. . .but, it's a subsequent volume of the series and I like to start at the beginning anyway so. . . . . Hey, look: here's the first in the series for $3.91. That's worth a try!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . this looked good. . . . ack! $13.99 on the US site. . .but, it's a subsequent volume of the series and I like to start at the beginning anyway so. . . . . Hey, look: here's the first in the series for $3.91. That's worth a try!


And, lending is enabled. Adding to my "borrow from Ann" wishlist. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And, lending is enabled. Adding to my "borrow from Ann" wishlist.
> 
> Betsy


Fair enough!


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 06: *Today's Daily Deals: A witty look at the power of rhetoric, an historical highland romance and an introduction to economics*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*You Talkin' To Me? Rhetoric from Aristotle to Obama* by *Sam Leith*
Rhetoric is what gives words power. It's nothing to be afraid of. It isn't the exclusive preserve of politicians: it's everywhere, from your argument with the insurance company to your plea to the waitress for a table near the window. It convicts criminals (and then frees them on appeal). It causes governments to rise and fall, best men to be shunned by brides, and people to march with steady purpose towards machine guns.In this highly entertaining (and persuasive) book, Sam Leith examines how people have taught, practised and thought about rhetoric from its Attic origins to its twenty-first century apotheosis. Along the way, he tells the stories of its heroes and villains, from Cicero and Erasmus, to Hitler, Obama - and Gyles Brandreth.

49 reviews - 4.3 stars average
316 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Highland Surrender* by *Tracy Brogan*
To seal a fragile truce, Fiona Sinclair's brothers trade her in marriage to their sworn enemy. Though devastated by their betrayal, she has little choice in the matter, for if she refuses, her innocent young sister must take her place. The spirited Fiona is willing to sacrifice her freedom to protect her kin, but she vows never to surrender her heart.
As the eldest son of a clan chief, Myles Campbell is accustomed to having his own way. But when the king of Scotland commands he wed a defiant Highland lass instead of a French mademoiselle, Myles must obey his royal duty. Meeting his bride for the first time on their wedding day, he is pleased to discover the lass is a beauty, but she quickly proves she'd just as soon kill him as kiss him.
When two such warrior spirits collide, sparks fly, igniting a fiery passion that strains against the bonds of family honor, clan loyalty- and the ultimate surrender-love.

24 reviews - 4.3 stars average
369 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Business Daily Deal*



*The Undercover Economist* by *Tim Harford*
Who makes most money from the demand for cappuccinos early in the morning at Waterloo Station? Why is it impossible to get a foot on the property ladder? How does the Mafia make money from laundries when street gangs pushing drugs don't? Who really benefits from immigration? How can China, in just fifty years, go from the world's worst famine to one of the greatest economic revolutions of all time, lifting a million people out of poverty a month?
Looking at familiar situations in unfamiliar ways, _The Undercover Economist_ is a fresh explanation of the fundamental principles of the modern economy, illuminated by examples from the streets of London to the booming skyscrapers of Shanghai to the sleepy canals of Bruges. Leaving behind textbook jargon and equations, Tim Harford will reveal the games of signals and negotiations, contests of strength and battles of wit that drive not only the economy at large but the everyday choices we make.

94 reviews - 4.0 stars average
385 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 07: *Today's Daily Deals: Hilarious horror for children, the last in a romantic trilogy and a revealing biography*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Gates* by *John Connolly*
Samuel Johnson has a number of problems. Samuel's dad cares more about his car than his family, Samuel's mother is lonely, and only Samuel's dog, Boswell, truly understands him.
Oh, and as if things couldn't get any worse, Samuel's neighbours, led by the villainous Mrs Abernathy, are trying to open the gates of hell. It's up to Samuel to stop them, except nobody will believe him, and time is running out . . . 
Now the fate of humanity lies in the hands of one small boy, an even smaller dog, and a very unlucky demon named Nurd . . .

70 reviews - 4.0 stars average
272 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Lost Soul (666 Park Avenue - Book 3)* by *Gabriella Pierce*
New York high-society life has not turned out as Jane Boyle had imagined. She didn't expect to be living apart from her new husband, Malcolm, or to be locked in constant battle with his mother, Lynne Doran. But then she didn't expect the social scene to be ruled by witches. Or that she would be one of them. And things are only getting more complicated... In reuniting the estranged Annette Doran with the rest of the illustrious witching clan, Jane has played into the hands of her enemy, and Lynne has something far more sinister than an emotional reunion in mind. Jane is determined to rescue Annette from a gruesome fate - but how do you save someone who doesn't want to be saved? Outsmarting Lynne will require all Jane's cunning, as well as her magic. And it will also bring Malcolm back into her life, whether she likes it or not.

16 reviews - 3.8 stars average
304 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* Parts 1 & 2 of the trilogy are also available on Kindle:
 

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*Conversations with Myself* by *Nelson Mandela*
Nelson Mandela is one of the most inspiring and iconic figures of our age. Now, after a lifetime of taking pen to paper to record thoughts and events, hardships and victories, he has opened his personal archive, which offers an unprecedented insight into his remarkable life. _Conversations With Myself_ gives readers access to the private man behind the public figure: from letters written in the darkest hours of Mandela's twenty-seven years of imprisonment to the draft of an unfinished sequel to _Long Walk to Freedom_. Here he is making notes and even doodling during meetings, or recording troubled dreams on the desk calendar of his cell on Robben Island; writing journals while on the run during the anti-apartheid struggles in the early 1960s, or conversing with friends in almost seventy hours of recorded conversations. In these pages he is neither an icon nor a saint; here he is like you and me. An intimate journey from the first stirrings of his political conscience to his galvanizing role on the world stage, _Conversations With Myself_ is a rare chance to spend time with Nelson Mandela the man, in his own words: direct, clear, private.

17 reviews - 4.1 stars average
344 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £14.99)

*NOTE:* Although this is a faithful reproduction of Nelson Mandela's own writings and recordings, he was not involved in the compilation of this book.
His actual autobiography is available on Kindle:


*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 08: *Today's Daily Deals: Icelandic crime fiction, two Regency romances and a self-help guide to entrepreneurship*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Cold Comfort (Gunnhildur Mystery 2)* by *Quentin Bates*
Following her promotion and working now from Reykjavik, Gunnhildur is given responsibility for two cases - the first in tracking down an escaped convict who's keen to settle old scores, and the other, the murder of a TV fitness presenter in her city centre apartment.
With the police short staffed and underfunded following the financial crash, Gunnhildur and her team set about delving into the backgrounds of both, where they uncover some unwelcome secrets and some influential friends of both who have no wish to be in the public eye.
Set in an Iceland that is coming to terms with the deepening recession, Gunnhildur has to take stock of the whirlwind changes that have taken place as she investigates criminals at opposite ends of the social scale as some uncomfortable links appear between the two cases.

14 reviews - 4.3 stars average
337 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* Books 1 & 3 in the _Gunnhildur_ mysteries series are also available on Kindle
 

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Scandal in the Regency Ballroom (Mills & Boon Special Releases)* by *Louise Allen*
_No Place for a Lady_
Miss Bree Mallory hopes no one in Society will discover that she once drove the stage from London to Newbury&#8230;or that she returned unchaperoned with the rakishly attractive Max Dysart, Earl of Penrith! Yet, while beautiful Bree has no interest in marriage, Max's kisses are powerfully persuasive&#8230;
_Not Quite a Lady_
The wealthy and exquisite heiress Miss Lily France is determined to trade her vulgar new money for marriage to a man with a respected title. Then she meets the untitled and unsuitable Jack Lovell. His calm strength and deep grey eyes are an irresistible combination-but he is the one man she cannot buy!

No reviews
512 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Business Daily Deal*



*Stop Talking, Start Doing: A Kick in the Pants in Six Parts* by *Shaa Wasmund*
There's never been a better time, or a more urgent time, to start doing the things you want to do.
Perhaps you feel your career is stuck in a rut - or maybe you're in the wrong job altogether. Or maybe you have a great business idea but something is stopping you from actually getting started. You may already be running a business but struggling to get to it to where you want it to be. Or perhaps you just want to be more successful in general - without knowing exactly what your vision of success is - yet!
If you want to do something but secretly fear you're never going to do it, whatever that might be, then this will help you.
_Stop Talking, Start Doing_ is a short, clear and cleverly illustrated book that will inspire you to take action. Whatever you want to achieve, this is the kick in the pants you need to get to where you truly want to be.
It's great that you know you can do more, but just thinking about it, won't make it happen. It's doing that makes the difference. DO IT. If you've got something you want to do&#8230; now is a good time to start.

84 reviews - 4.4 stars average
192 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.79* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 09: *Today's Daily Deals: The first in a paranormal trilogy, a blackly comic romance and what life was really like "downstairs"*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Daughter of Smoke and Bone* by *Laini Taylor*
_Errand requiring immediate attention. Come._ The note was on vellum, pierced by the talons of the almost-crow that delivered it. Karou read the message. 'He never says please', she sighed, but she gathered up her things. When Brimstone called, she always came. In general, Karou has managed to keep her two lives in balance. On the one hand, she's a seventeen-year-old art student in Prague; on the other, errand-girl to a monstrous creature who is the closest thing she has to family. Raised half in our world, half in 'Elsewhere', she has never understood Brimstone's dark work - buying teeth from hunters and murderers - nor how she came into his keeping. She is a secret even to herself, plagued by the sensation that she isn't whole. Now the doors to Elsewhere are closing, and Karou must choose between the safety of her human life and the dangers of a war-ravaged world that may hold the answers she has always sought.

241 reviews - 4.5 stars average
448 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* The next book in the trilogy is also available on Kindle


*Romance Daily Deal*



*Breaking The Chain* by *Maggie Makepeace*
When Phoebe married Duncan Moon, she imagined they would get around to loving one another. But she hadn't bargained on the stifling effect on her husband of his alarming family, nor the many ways in which the family would contrive to exclude her from their affluent but hollow lives. It is only when Phoebe reads the hidden diaries of her father-in-law's ex-mistress that she learns the truth about the Moons - and discovers love where she had never thought she'd find it.
In this wickedly funny first novel Maggie Makepeace paints a devastating portrait of upper middle-class family life. By turns hilarious, painful, tragic and unexpectedly poignant, this is black comedy at it startling best.

No reviews
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*History Daily Deal*



*The Maid's Tale: A revealing memoir of life below stairs (Lives of Servants)* by *Rose Plummer* and *Tom Quinn*
Born in 1910, Rose Plummer grew up in an East End slum, where she and fought an unending battle with hunger and squalor.
At the age of fifteen, Rose started work as a live-in maid, and despite the poverty of her childhood, nothing could have prepared her for the long hours, the backbreaking work and the harshness of a world in which servants were treated as if they were less than human. 
But however difficult life became, Rose found something to laugh about, and her remarkable spirit and gift for friendship shines through in her memories of a now-vanished world.

15 reviews - 4.7 stars average
192 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 10: *Today's Daily Deals: A crime thriller, the 2nd in a contemporary romance series and how to create a multi-million dollar company*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Cold Grave* by *Craig Robertson*
A murder investigation frozen in time is beginning to melt.
November 1993. Scotland is in the grip of an ice-cold winter and the Lake of Menteith is frozen over. A young man and woman walk across the ice to the historic island of Inchmahome which lies in the middle of the lake. Only the man returns.
In the spring, as staff prepare the abbey ruins for summer visitors, they discover the body of a girl, her skull violently crushed.
Present day. Retired detective Alan Narey is still haunted by the unsolved crime. Desperate to relieve her ailing father's conscience, DS Rachel Narey risks her job and reputation by returning to the Lake of Menteith and unofficially reopening the cold case.
With the help of police photographer Tony Winter, Rachel prepares a dangerous gambit to uncover the killer's identity - little knowing who that truly is. Despite the freezing temperatures the ice cold case begins to thaw, and with it a tide of secrets long frozen in time are suddenly and shockingly unleashed.

13 reviews - 4.2 stars average
464 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Riding the Thunder (The Sisters of Colford Hall, Book 2)* by *Deborah MacGillivray*
A Storm's Coming...
It was all part of the plan. While his brother was in Scotland dethroning the Lady of Falgannon, Jago Mershan was headed to Kentucky. There he would do his share in avenging his father on the Montgomeries. Only, there was a monkey wrench in the works... 
Just looking at his alleged enemy's granddaughter made Jago think of his classic black '67 Harley Electra Glide, a motorcycle with clean lines and sleek curves that promised the ride of a man's life. Asha was all woman--and the only woman for him. He'd bet she could go from zero to one hundred in the blink of an eye...and not even her claims of paranormal happenings in the diner she ran could put him off. He knew magic: He had a special name for the sights, the sounds, the tastes and smells of that perfect ride. There might be a storm coming, but it was one of passion, and together he and Asha would be... _Riding the Thunder_.
Second in the _Sisters of Colford Hall_ series sequel to _The Invasion of Falgannon Isle_

5 reviews - 4.8 stars average
354 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*NOTE:* The 1st book in the series is also available on Kindle


*Business Daily Deal*



*Anything You Want* by *Derek Sivers*
Best known for creating CD Baby, the most popular music site for independent artists, founder Derek Sivers chronicles his "accidental" success and failures into this concise and inspiring book on how to create a multi-million dollar company by following your passion. In Anything You Want, Sivers details his journey and the lessons learned along the way of creating CD Baby and building a business close to his heart. "[Sivers is] one of the last music-business folk heroes," says Esquire magazine. His less-scripted approach to business is refreshing and will educate readers to feel empowered to follow their own dreams. Aspiring entrepreneurs and others trying to make their own way will be particularly comforted by Sivers straight talk and transparency -a reminder that anything you want is within your reach.

20 reviews - 4.8 stars average
90 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £9.85)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And, again, that first one looks like just my thing. . . .but it's $9.99 here.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, again, that first one looks like just my thing. . . .but it's $9.99 here.


I wish we had the lending feature here so I could help you out! 

Better put it on your wish list and wait to see if the price comes down.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I wish we had the lending feature here so I could help you out!
> 
> Better put it on your wish list and wait to see if the price comes down.


Yep. . . . I did that. . . .which also reminded me that I have to re-import it to ereaderIQ so it'll keep watch for me. 

Not that I need yet more series to read!


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 11: *Today's Daily Deals: Touching and funny contemporary fiction, a romance told from different POVs and a history of China's Great Famine*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*This Book Will Save Your Life* by *A.M. Homes*
_This Book Will Save Your Life_ is an uplifting story about one man's efforts to bring himself back to life. Richard is a modern-day everyman, a middle-aged divorcee trading stocks out of his home in Los Angeles who needs no one. His life has slowed almost to a standstill until two incidents conspire to hurl him back into the world. One day he wakes up with a knotty cramp in his back, which rapidly develops into an all-consuming pain. At the same time a wide sinkhole appears outside his living-room window, threatening the foundations of his house. A vivid novel about compassion and transformation, _This Book Will Save Your Life_ reveals what can happen if you are willing to open yourself up to the world around you. Since her debut in 1989, A. M. Homes has been among the boldest and most original voices of her generation, acclaimed for the psychological accuracy and unnerving emotional intensity of her storytelling. Her keen ability to explore how extraordinary the ordinary can be is at the heart of this touching and funny novel, which was shortlisted for the Richard & Judy Book Club in 2007.

143 reviews - 3.5 stars average
380 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Lover's Leap* by *Martin Armstrong*
One man and two women are the only characters in this delicate study of emotional relationships. Each of these three writes his or her account of what happens, and the result is an unusual and subtle revelation of the working of the human mind and heart. In resolving this triangle, the author shows all the grace and charm which characterise his fastidious pen.

No reviews
162 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*History Daily Deal*



*Mao's Great Famine* by *Frank Dikötter*
Winner of the BBC Samuel Johnson Prize for Non-Fiction 2011. Between 1958 and 1962, 45 million Chinese people were worked, starved or beaten to death. Mao Zedong threw his country into a frenzy with the Great Leap Forward, an attempt to catch up with and overtake the Western world in less than fifteen years. It lead to one of the greatest catastrophes the world has ever known. Dikötter's extraordinary research within Chinese archives brings together for the first time what happened in the corridors of power with the everyday experiences of ordinary people, giving voice to the dead and disenfranchised. This groundbreaking account definitively recasts the history of the People's Republic of China.

54 reviews - 4.2 stars average
448 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£1.09* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 12: *Today's Daily Deals: A crime thriller, a re-imagining of an early Jane Austen work and a mother's search for justice*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Hypnotist* by *Lars Kepler*
Read the number one Scandinavian crime bestseller taking the world by storm
Karolinska Hospital, Stockholm. Detective Inspector Joona Linna is faced with a boy who witnessed the gruesome murder of his family. He's suffered more than one hundred knife wounds and is comatose with shock.
Linna's running out of time. The killer's on the run and, seemingly, there are no clues. Desperate for information, Linna enlists disgraced specialist Dr Erik Maria Bark, a hypnotist who vowed never to practice again.
As the hypnosis begins, a long and terrifying chain of events unfurls with reverberations far beyond Linna's case.

139 reviews - 3.3 stars average
512 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Lady Susan Plays the Game* by *Janet Todd*
A must-read for any devotee of Jane Austen, Janet Todd's bodice-ripping reimagining of Austen's epistolary novel Lady Susan will capture your literary imagination and get your heart racing.
Austen's only anti-heroine, Lady Susan, is a beautiful, charming widow who has found herself, after the death of her husband, in a position of financial instability and saddled with an unmarried, clumsy and over-sensitive daughter. Faced with the unpalatable prospect of having to spend her widowed life in the countryside, Lady Susan embarks on a serious of manipulative games to ensure she can stay in town with her first passion - the card tables. Scandal inevitably ensues as she negotiates the politics of her late husband's family, the identity of a mysterious benefactor and a passionate affair with a married man.
Accurate and true to Jane Austen's style, as befits Todd's position as a leading Austen scholar, this second coming of Lady Susan is as shocking, manipulative and hilarious as when Jane Austen first imagined her.

4 reviews - 4.5 stars average
303 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*NOTE:* The original _Lady Susan_ by Jane Austen can be purchased along with her other short stories for £0.77:
 

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*And Still I Rise* by *Doreen Lawrence*
In April 1993, Stephen Lawrence was murdered by a group of young white men on a street in south-east London. From the first police investigation onwards, the case was badly mishandled. In the end, long after the case against the five suspects had been dropped, the government had to give in to mounting pressure and hold a public inquiry, which became the most explosive in British legal history. These facts leave the reader unprepared for Doreen Lawrence's own story of her son's murder. In this raw, honest book, she writes frankly about her childhood, about her struggle for a decent life for herself and her children and her hopes for her bright, motivated son. Her account of the murder and the botched and insensitive investigation by the Metropolitan Police is deeply moving. She recreates the pain, frustration and bafflement she experienced as she realised that there might never be a moment when she could say to herself that justice had been done. A cold case review led to the discovery of DNA evidence in 2009. In November 2011, two of the alleged members of the gang that killed Stephen were finally brought to trial at the Old Bailey. A guilty verdict was pronounced on 3 January 2012.
Doreen Lawrence was born in Jamaica in 1952. She came to England aged nine and went to school in south-east London. In 1972, while working in a bank, she married Neville Lawrence. Since the murder of her son Stephen in 1993, she has campaigned for justice for Stephen and for other victims of racially motivated crime, as well as for police reform. In 2003 she was awarded an OBE for services to community relations. In addition to her work at the Stephen Lawrence Charitable Trust, she sits on panels within the Home Office and the Police Service, and she is a member of both the board and the council of Liberty, the human rights organization.

23 reviews - 4.9 stars average
251 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 13: *Today's Daily Deals: A crime thriller, one woman's fight to save Chinese orphans and a definitive account of the first great English spymaster*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Crossing* by *Andrew Xia Fukuda*
A loner in his all-white high school, Chinese-born Xing (pronounced "Shing") is a wallflower longing for acceptance. His isolation is intensified by his increasingly awkward and undeniable crush on his only friend, the beautiful and brilliant Naomi Lee.
Xing's quiet adolescent existence is rattled when a series of disappearances rock his high school and fear ripples through the blue collar community in which he lives.
Amidst the chaos surrounding him, only Xing, alone on the sidelines of life, takes notice of some peculiar sightings around town. He begins to investigate with the hope that if he can help put an end to the disappearances, he will finally win the acceptance for which he has longed. However, as Xing draws closer to unveiling the identity of the abductor, he senses a noose of suspicion tightening around his own neck. While Xing races to solve the mystery and clear his name, Crossing hurtles readers towards a chilling climax.

18 reviews - 4.2 stars average
225 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*Silent Tears: A Journey of Hope in a Chinese Orphanage* by *Kay Bratt*
Irrepressible memories. Vacant eyes. A child being dangled from a third story window. A boy tied to a chair. Children sleeping in layers of clothing to fight off the bitter cold. An infant dying from starvation. Some things your mind will never allow you to forget.
_Silent Tears_ is the true story of the adversity and triumphs one woman faced as she fought against the Chinese bureaucracy to help that country's orphaned children.
In 2003, Kay Bratt's life changed dramatically. A wife and mother of two girls in South Carolina, Bratt relocated her family to rural China to support her husband as he took on a new management position for his American employer. Seeking a way to fill her days and overcome the isolation she experienced upon arriving in a foreign country, Bratt began volunteering at the local orphanage. Within months, her simple desire to make use of her time transformed into a heroic crusade to improve the living conditions and minimize the unnecessary deaths of Chinese orphans.
_Silent Tears_ traces the emotional hurdles and daily frustrations faced by Ms. Bratt as she tried to change the social conditions for these marginalized children. The memoir vividly illustrates how she was able to pull from reservoirs of inner strength to pursue her mission day after day, leaving the reader with the resounding message that everyone really can make a difference.

23 reviews - 4.3 stars average
354 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*History Daily Deal*



*The Queen's Agent: Francis Walsingham at the Court of Elizabeth I* by *John Cooper*
Elizabeth I came to the throne at a time of insecurity and unrest. Rivals threatened her reign; England was a Protestant island, isolated in a sea of Catholic countries. Spain plotted an invasion, but Elizabeth's Secretary, Francis Walsingham, was prepared to do whatever it took to protect her. He ran a network of agents in England and Europe who provided him with information about invasions or assassination plots. He recruited likely young men and 'turned' others. He encourage Elizabeth to make war against the Catholic Irish rebels, with extreme brutality and oversaw the execution of Mary Queen of Scots. The Queen's Agent is a story of secret agents, cryptic codes and ingenious plots, set in a turbulent period of England's history. It is also the story of a man devoted to his queen, sacrificing his every waking hour to save the threatened English state.

31 reviews - 4.1 stars average
375 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 14: *Today's Daily Deals: A modern fable, a guide to romantic relationships and a 'provocative and intimate exploration of modern parenthood'*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The President's Hat* by *Antoine Laurain*
A charming fable about the power of a hat that takes the reader on a roller-coaster ride through French life during the Mitterrand years. Dining alone in an elegant Parisian brasserie, accountant Daniel Mercier can hardly believe his eyes when President François Mitterrand sits down to eat at the table next to him. After the presidential party has gone, Daniel discovers that Mitterrand's black felt hat has been left behind. After a few moments' soul-searching, Daniel decides to keep the hat as a souvenir of an extraordinary evening. It's a perfect fit, and as he leaves the restaurant Daniel begins to feel somehow &#8230; different.

30 reviews - 4.4 stars average
209 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*He's Just Not That Into You: The No-Excuses Truth to Understanding Guys* by *Greg Behrendt* and *LIz Tuccillo*
Why didn't he call you back? Why doesn't he talk to your friends? Why does he keep putting off your dates? Now available as an ebook for the first time, _He's Just Not That Into You_ has the answers. Now the international bestseller is re-released to change the lives of a new generation.
This is a hilarious, playful, honest explanation of male behaviour from a writer and a consultant of Sex and the City. Stop wasting your time chasing after men who aren't into you, and find men who are! Greg Behrendt provides the insight you need to move on and find them.
The idea behind _He's Just Not That Into You_ came from a conversation between Greg Behrendt and his fellow (female) SATC writers, when they asked his advice one day. This conversation became the seed of an episode which struck a powerful chord with viewers. Before long, Greg became aware that this simple phrase had the power to change women's lives.
_He's Just Not That Into You_ is now a worldwide phenomenon. Over 100k copies have been sold across all editions, it has topped bestseller charts internationally, and has been made into a major Hollywood film. Now repackaged for a new generation with an eyecatching new cover, _He's Just Not That Into You_ is essential armour for the modern woman.

114 reviews - 4.3 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Parenting Daily Deal*



*Why Have Kids?: A New Mom Explores the Truth About Parenting and Happiness* by *Jessica Valenti*
If parenting is making Americans unhappy, if it's impossible to "have it all," if people don't have the economic, social, or political structures needed to support parenting, then why do it? And why are anxious new parents flocking to every Tiger Mother and Bébé-raiser for advice on how to raise kids?
In _Why Have Kids?_, Valenti explores these controversial questions through on-the-ground reporting, startling new research, and her own unique experiences as a mom. She moves beyond the black and white "mommy wars" over natural parenting, discipline, and work-life balance to explore a more nuanced reality: one filled with ambivalence, joy, guilt, and exhaustion. A must read for parents as well as those considering starting a family, _Why Have Kids?_ is an explosive addition to the conversation about modern parenthood.

11 reviews - 3.8 stars average
205 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 15: *Today's Daily Deals: An emotional drama, a paranormal romance and a cricketing autobiography *

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Monsoon Season* by *Katie O'Rourke*
Riley refuses to call herself a battered woman - she doesn't fit the profile.
When her boyfriend Ben hits her, she doesn't know what to call it. She does know to pack her things and run to the one place that feels safe - home. Riley discovers she's pregnant and her emotions become tangled. She can't shake the fact that she's still in love with Ben...
A horrific accident then turns Riley's world even more upside down, forcing her to accept help from those around her. Before she can begin to heal, she must learn the difference between being independent and being alone. 
A gripping emotional drama, perfect for fans of Anne Tyler and Anita Shreve.

14 reviews - 3.3 stars average
151 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Fury of Fire (Dragonfury Series #1)* by *Coreene Callahan*
A clandestine race of half-dragon, half-humans known as dragon-shifters lives among us. Bastian, leader of the Nightfury dragon clan, is sworn to protect humankind at all costs. For him, honor and duty always come first. When the clan dictates he take a human mate to sire a son, he falters, aware that for a human to birth a dragon-shifter she must die. Myst, the woman given into his care, is the most extraordinary he's ever met, and though he can't bear the thought of harming her he is bound by duty.
Myst loves her life in the human world, but Bastian has captured her heart in an instant of electric connection. But Bastian and his warriors are in the middle of a deadly battle with the Razorback dragon-shifters, intent on killing every Nightfury clan member-and the humans they protect-the fate of their world and ours hangs in the balance. 
An extraordinary blend of action, fantasy, and steamy romance, _Fury of Fire_ brings to life a dangerous new world intertwined with the survival of humanity, all while exploring the meaning of honor and the nature of true love.

35 reviews - 3.8 stars average
424 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* the rest of the _Dragonfury_ series is also available on Kindle:

  

*Biography Daily Deal*



*Keeping Quiet: Paul Nixon The Autobiography* by *Paul Nixon*
From Gower to Flintoff, Waugh to Vaughan, Cronje to Pietersen, Paul Nixon has shared a dressing room with some of the most evocative names in international and domestic cricket - and often enraged them on the field of play. The wicketkeeper, known as his sport's most prolific 'sledger', has amassed more than 20 years of stories from his career at the heart of the game and now reveals them in typically outspoken style. From 'Fredalo' to match-fixing, Nixon has experienced some of the most notorious episodes in cricket history, possesses strident opinions on the game and has a track record of success in the English first-class game and the Twenty20 revolution. With an accent on off-the-field anecdotes, Nixon also lays bare the personality that led the Australian legend Steve Waugh to compare him to: 'a mosquito buzzing around in the night, that needs to be swatted but always escapes.'

22 reviews - 4.8 stars average
240 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £17.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 16: *Today's Daily Deals: An epic personal quest to discover the remarkable secrets of the world's greatest runners, a regency romance and a lay-person's guide to the history of Quantum Theory*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Running With the Kenyans: Discovering the secrets of the fastest people on earth* by *Adharanand Finn*
After years of watching Kenyan athletes win the world's biggest races, from the Olympics to big city marathons, Runner's World contributor Adharanand Finn set out to discover just what it was that made them so fast - and to see if he could keep up.
Packing up his family (and his running shoes), he moved from Devon to the small town of Iten, in Kenya, home to hundreds of the country's best athletes. Once there he laced up his shoes and ventured out onto the dirt tracks, running side by side with Olympic champions, young hopefuls and barefoot schoolchildren. He ate their food, slept in their training camps, interviewed their coaches, and his children went to their schools. And at the end of it all, there was his dream, to join the best of the Kenyan athletes in his first marathon, an epic race through lion country across the Kenyan plains.

63 reviews - 4.3 stars average
311 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Plain Jane: The House for a Season, Book 2* by *M.C. Beaton*
It's up to the servants of No. 67 Clarges Street to hatch a scheme... and arrange a match!
'Oh, to be as beautiful as Euphemia!' sighs plain Jane Hart when she joins her sister at No.67 for the Season, as then Lord Tregarthan might notice her... as she has noticed him and forever lost her heart. 
And while it is Euphemia's fate to flit her way through balls and into the arms of a marquis, Jane's is to stay at home... until the Downstairs staff transform the plain Miss into the Season's sensation and send her waltzing into a daring liaison with the man of her dreams!

16 reviews - 4.4 stars average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* The rest of the House For A Season series is also available on Kindle

*Science Daily Deal*



*Quantum: Einstein, Bohr and the Great Debate About the Nature of Reality* by *Manjit Kumar*
The first popular book to tell the story of the dramatic history of Quantum Theory. Without quantum theory the world we live in would not exist. Yet for sixty years most physicists accepted that quantum theory denied the very existence of reality itself. This bizarre state of affairs led the Nobel Prize-winning physicist Murray Gell-Mann to describe quantum theory as 'that mysterious, confusing discipline which none of us really understands but which we know how to use'. And use it we have. Without the quantum none of our computers, televisions or washing machines would work. Quantum theory drives the modern world. But despite the unprecedented success of quantum theory and the widespread fascination with quantum-inspired ideas, the origins of the quantum revolution remain largely unknown. _Quantum_ will be the first popular book to tell the story of the dramatic history of quantum theory. In doing so it will show how the golden age of physics ignited the greatest intellectual debate of the twentieth century. _Quantum_ is not just the story of an era of scientific creativity unparalleled since the end of the scientific revolution in the seventeenth century. It is as much the story of the complex lives and personalities of the brilliant men behind quantum theory, whose work spanned a rich period of history, ranging from the late nineteenth century to the twentieth century and beyond.

94 reviews - 4.6 stars average
360 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £10.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 17: *Today's Daily Deals: A contemporary re-telling of du Maurier's 'Rebecca', a highland romance and a review of the USA in crisis*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*New Girl* by *Paige Harbison*
The Queen Bee's missing. Will you be next? It's hard fitting in as the new girl among the rich elite at Manderley Academy especially when you're assigned to the old room of the perfect, popular Becca - who's disappeared. Everyone acts like it's your fault - and you can't leave the mystery alone. What really happened to Becca? And what other sinister secrets have been kept hidden in the school's dark hallways? Learning to survive Manderley's cut-throat social scene, you can't help but follow in Becca's footsteps, even falling for Max, the boy she left behind. Although sometimes it seems that Becca's still out there, watching you take her place. Waiting to take it back&#8230;

11 reviews - 3.7 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Charming the Shrew (The Legacy of MacLeod)* by *Laurin Wittig*
Returning home to the Scottish Highlands after battling the English, Tayg Munro receives a hero's welcome-and a shocking ultimatum. In order to take his place as heir to the chiefdom of Culrain, he must choose a wife within the month or have one chosen for him. Angered by his family's decree, Tayg delays the inevitable by volunteering for a mission for the king that takes him deep into the Highlands. Preoccupied by his marital obligation, the brooding warrior sets out with no hint of the fateful encounter that awaits him...
Catriona MacLeod is known throughout the Highlands as the Shrew of Assynt, thanks to her razor-sharp tongue and her unwillingness to yield to her five brothers. When she's told that her eldest brother has promised her hand in marriage to a man she has good reason to hate, she flees into the Scottish wilderness, determined to seek the king's intervention in her plight. When she reluctantly joins forces with a handsome traveller, she cannot anticipate the treacherous plot that will soon embroil them-nor the passion that will ignite between them.

8 reviews - 4.0 stars average
324 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* The _Legacy of MacLeod_ book 2 is also available on Kindle for *£0.99*


*Politics Daily Deal*



*The Unwinding* by *George Packer*
Just over a decade into the new millennium, America is beset by a sense of crisis. The seismic shifts that occurred in the space of a generation have created a country of winners and losers, leaving the social contract in pieces. In _The Unwinding_, George Packer narrates the story of America over the past three decades, bringing to the task his empathy with people facing difficult challenges, his sharp eye for detail and a gift for weaving together engaging narratives.
_The Unwinding_ moves deftly back and forth through the lives of half a dozen characters, including Dean Price, the son of tobacco farmers who becomes an evangelist for a new economy in the rural South; Tammy Thomas, a factory worker in the industrial Midwest trying to survive the collapse of her city; Jeff Connaughton, a Washington careerist; and Peter Thiel, a Silicon Valley billionaire. The narrative alternates these intimately told stories with biographical sketches of the era's leading public figures, from Oprah Winfrey to Steve Jobs, capturing the year-by-year flow of events. _The Unwinding_ portrays a superpower coming apart at the seams, its elites and institutions no longer working, leaving ordinary people to improvise their own schemes for salvation.

10 reviews - 4.4 stars average
447 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £20.00)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 18: *Today's Daily Deals: A romantic thriller, a story about finding love down the arranged marriage route and a reluctant wife's boating anecdotes*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Midnight Sacrifice* by *Melinda Leigh*
One by one, people are mysteriously disappearing from a small Maine town. 
Four months ago, a ruthless murderer killed two people and kidnapped three more, including Danny Sullivan's sister, who barely escaped. Unfortunately so did the killer, vanishing without a trace into the vast wilderness. When the police fail to find his sister's captor, Danny returns to Maine to hunt him down. 
He begins his search with another survivor, bed and breakfast owner Mandy Brown, but her refusal to cooperate raises Danny's suspicions. What is the beautiful innkeeper hiding? 
Mandy Brown has a secret. But sexy Danny Sullivan, his relentless questions, and the desire that simmers between them threaten to expose the truth. A revelation that puts her family in danger. As more people disappear, it becomes clear the killer is planning another ritual&#8230;and that he's circling in on Mandy.

20 reviews - 4.3 stars average
315 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*No Sex in the City* by *Randa Abdel-Fattah*
It is a truth universally acknowledged . . . Esma is a modern Muslim woman with an age-old dilemma. She is well-educated, well-travelled and has excellent taste in music, but the hunt for Mr Right leads her to a number of Mr Wrongs. Together with wild-haired Ruby, principled Lisa, and drop-dead gorgeous Nirvana, Esma forms the No Sex in the City Club. Her quest for The One (or Mr Almost-Perfect) was never going to be easy, but soon enough it takes an unexpected and thrilling detour. 'Filled with humour and honesty, Randa has lifted the veil on arranged marriages and Muslim society, and proves that finding The One isn't easy for anyone, regardless of religion.' Kate Forster, author of _The Perfect Location_ 'An enjoyable and unusual book about finding love down the arranged marriage route. Funny, wise and moving, it is also a tribute to the fabulous power of female friendship.' Jaishree Misra, author of _Secrets and Lies_ and _Secrets and Sins_ 'A lot of fun &#8230; there's a great deal of enjoyment to be had reading this tale!' Shelina Janmohamed

1 review - 5.0 stars
304 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*Adventures of a Reluctant Boating Wife* by *Angela Rice*
When I was first invited by a new - and handsome - man to the local Yacht Club to see his boat, I happily conjured up alluring pictures of me in an expensive bikini and a great suntan. It didn't occur to me that "see my boat" might actually mean going out in the thing....' Before she knew it, Angela Rice had agreed to a sailing trip on the notorious west coast of Scotland - and to marry her skipper. The voyage did nothing to allay her primal suspicion of anything afloat. But years later, one sunny Boat Show day, she discovered the lifestyle lure of powerboats. Speculating they might be less confusing and scary than their sailing counterparts, she cajoled her man into crossing to the dark side - with wild promises to try to become competent. Reluctance slowly gave way to relish, scepticism to skippering, the Solent to the Seine.....

3 reviews - 5.0 stars average
96 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 19: *Today's Daily Deals: A lost literary classic republished, a fun, sexy story of three sisters with a deadly secret and a biography of Africa's greatest explorer*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*A Gay and Melancholy Sound* by *Merle Miller*
Joshua Bland has lived the kind of life many would define as extraordinary. Born in a small Iowa town to a controlling, delusional mother who had always wanted a daughter rather than a son, her anger at him colors his life. His father, a compassionate drinker incapable of dealing with Joshua's mother, walks out on his wife and son, leaving a vacuum in the family that is damagingly filled by his tutor-cum-stepfather Petrarch Pavan, scion of a wealthy New York family who has secrets of his own. Playing on Joshua's brilliance, Petrarch trains him to win a nationwide knowledge competition, but Joshua's disappointing results in the finals are met with anger and disbelief by both his mother and stepfather. If Petrarch was unsuccessful in teaching Joshua the information he needed to win the contest, he had more success in instilling Joshua with the cynicism, self-doubt, and self-hatred that fill his own soul.
Enlisting in the army during World War II, he serves first as an infantryman, where his irreverent letters home turn him into a best-selling author. Then, as a paratrooper, he meets the physical challenges he thought were beyond his reach and helps free the concentration camps before being wounded as the Allied forces free Buchenwald. Back home after the war, he becomes a wildly successful producer-and all of this by the age of thirty-seven. But when his production company flounders amid critical and financial woes, the reality of who he is becomes perfectly, depressingly clear: he has had a lifetime of extraordinary experiences-and no emotional connection to any of it.

13 reviews - 4.1 stars average
585 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Bad Sisters* by *Rebecca Chance*
Three ambitious, rivalrous sisters. And a deadly secret, which one of them is determined to keep buried at any cost . . . 
Deeley is the fake wife of a Hollywood TV hunk, who is secretly gay. But Deeley's five-year contract is up, and his cut-throat publicist wants Deeley out. So, dejected and penniless, Deeley wends her way home to London, hoping to re-establish links with her two estranged elder sisters . . .
Devon is married to the nation's-favourite-rugby-hunk Matt, and has her own highly successful TV career, as the sexy hostess of her own cookery show. But behind her buxom façade, Devon is lonely and frustrated, and when a live celebrity cook-off shows her up as a fraud, she leaves sweet Matt and runs off to Tuscany, to learn a few lessons - not just in cookery - from an Italian master.
Lastly, there's Maxie: a politician's wife, Maxie is fiercely ambitious. She's furious when Deeley, hard on her luck, sells the sisters' childhood story to a tabloid newspaper, revealing their impoverished roots and unsavoury parentage. The story undermines Maxie's carefully cultivated image, and the fallout threatens to be devastating. But Maxie is only too aware that there is much more Deeley could yet reveal. What murderous secret lies in the sisters' past? And just how far will Maxie go to keep it buried?

30 reviews - 4.3 stars
374 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*History Daily Deal*



*Stanley: Africa's Greatest Explorer* by *Tim Jeal*
Henry Morton Stanley was a cruel imperialist - a bad man of Africa. Or so we think: but as Tim Jeal brilliantly shows, the reality of Stanley's life is yet more extraordinary. Few people know of his dazzling trans-Africa journey, a heart-breaking epic of human endurance which solved virtually every one of the continent's remaining geographical puzzles. With new documentary evidence, Jeal explores the very nature of exploration and reappraises a reputation, in a way that is both moving and truly majestic.
_Stanley_ was one of the New York Times' 100 Notable Books of 2007. It is also one of five finalists in the American National Book Critics Circle Awards.

37 reviews - 4.5 stars average
592 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £11.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 20: *Today's Daily Deals: A crime thriller, the 2nd book in a romantic trilogy and a travelogue*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Darker than Night* by *John Lutz*
To catch a killer... or die trying
A murderer dubbed 'The Night Prowler' has turned the city that doesn't sleep into a town kept awake by terror. Unseen, he enters couples' home. Unsuspected, he lingers until the perfect moment arrives. And then he leaves 'gifts' for his victims - before taking their lives.
Ex-homicide cop Frank Quinn is still reeling in the wake of an elaborate set-up that ended his career. For Quinn, tracking this killer isn't just any job - it's a last chance to salvage his reputation. And with the body count rising, it's up to Quinn to unlock the mystery of a madman's past and end his bloody reign.

No reviews
544 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Not Quite Mine (Not Quite series)* by *Catherine Bybee*
From the best-selling author of _Wife by Wednesday_, comes the second novel in her delightful, delicious _Not Quite_ trilogy.
Gorgeous hotel heiress Katelyn "Katie" Morrison seems to have it all. But when she crosses paths with Dean Prescott-the only man she's ever loved-at her brother's wedding, Katie realizes there's a gaping hole in her life. After the ceremony she gets an even bigger surprise: a baby girl left on her doorstep. Determined to keep the newborn until she learns who her mother is, Katie has her hands full and doesn't need Dean snooping around&#8230;especially when his presence stirs feelings she thought were long gone.
Dean Prescott knows Katie is lying to him about the baby. He shouldn't care what the woman who broke his heart is up to&#8230;and he most certainly shouldn't still be aching for her. Yet Dean can't ignore the need to protect Katie-or the desire to be near her every chance he gets. But when he and Katie solve the mystery surrounding the baby, their second chance for happiness could be shattered forever.

37 reviews - 4.3 stars
302 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* The first book in the trilogy is available on Kindle for *£3.99*. The final book will be released on 8th October, 2013 and is available for pre-order, also at *£3.99*. Both books available to borrow with Prime lending.

 

*Travel Daily Deal*



*AWOL on the Appalachian Trail* by *David Miller*
In 2003, software engineer David Miller left his job, family, and friends to fulfill a dream and hike the Appalachian Trail. AWOL on the Appalachian Trail is Miller's account of this thru-hike along the entire 2,172 miles from Georgia to Maine. On page after page, readers are treated to rich descriptions of the valleys and mountains, the isolation and reverie, the inspiration that fueled his quest, and the life-changing moments that can only be experienced when dreams are pursued. While this book abounds with introspection and perseverance, it also provides useful passages about safety and proper gear, with a view into a professional hiker's preparations and tenacity. This is not merely a travel guide, but a beautifully written and highly personal view into one man's adventure and what it means to make a lifelong vision come true.

22 reviews - 4.0 stars average
260 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 21: *Today's Daily Deals: A crime thriller, a true historical romance and the unexpected results of looking for someone to talk to*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Cabal (An Inspector Zen Mystery)* by *Michael Dibdin*
When, one dark night in November, Prince Ludovico Ruspanti fell a hundred and fifty feet to his death in the chapel at St. Peter's, Rome, there were a number of questions to be answered. Inspector Aurelio Zen finds that getting the answers isn't easy, as witness after witness is mysteriously silenced - by violent death. To crack the secret of the Vatican, Zen must penetrate the most secret place of all: the Cabal.
Inspector Aurelio Zen is back and facing the biggest mystery of his professional career. Drawn into the plots of the Vatican city, he becomes certain of one thing - that in life the only certainty is death. Previous Zen books include _Ratking_, a free copy of which is included with this book.

16 reviews - 3.8 stars average
419 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* You can find other books in the _Inspector Zen_ series here

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Bride* by *Margaret Irwin*
The story of the romance between the Marquis of Montrose, the soldier-poet who fought so magnificently for Charles I, and the enchanting, wayward Princess Louise, sister of Rupert of the Rhine.

No reviews
377 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*Jeff, One Lonely Guy* by *Jeff Ragsdale*
In October 2011, Jeff Ragsdale, a down-and-out actor and stand-up comedian, posted a flyer around Lower Manhattan, asking people to call him if they wanted to talk. He thought he'd get a dozen calls; instead, he got hundreds, then thousands once pictures of the flyer went viral on the net. They came from all over the country and from as far away as Spain, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Taiwan, and Australia. Jeff spoke to as many people as he could, answering his phone all day long. Here are the conversations, texts, and voicemails of a particular moment in time-a hilarious, dark, intimate portrait of the way we live now.

5 reviews - 3.2 stars average
159 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 22: *Today's Daily Deals: A thriller, the first part of an historical romance series and a funny and touching exploration of human development and spirituality*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Damage* by *Howard Linskey*
There's a thought that keeps me awake at night; I have to be lucky every time, they only have to get lucky once.' David Blake is a worried man. He should be enjoying the high life now he's Newcastle's 'Top Boy', the man who controls everything in the city that's worth controlling. He lives in exiled luxury, while his brother Danny and trusted right-hand men, Palmer and Kinane, take care of business and make sure no one steps out of line. The money keeps on rolling in and Blake is sharing his life with the girl that he loves, Sarah Mahoney. Shame he had to murder her father to save his own skin but at least she doesn't know anything about that. Blake never wanted to be boss but who else is savvy enough to deal with all of the firm's problems; like Braddock, the rogue drug dealer, who's keeping too much of the take, and 'The Turk', Blake's new source of 'product' who's taken a million Euros down-payment on a shipment that never arrives. Newly-crowned Glasgow crime lord, Alan Gladwell, wants to do business with the firm and the deal makes sense but can Blake really trust the man whose brother he brutally murdered. Then there is his obsession with the beautiful but troubled Simone, who chooses to work in one of the firm's massage parlours when she is so much better than that. From the heroin-laced high rises of Newcastle to the seedy back streets of Bangkok, in a world of contract killers, corrupt politicians, bent detectives, coke snorting footballers, fixers, hookers and pimps, Blake is in a race against time to find his potential assassin and discover the truth in _The Damage_.

21 reviews - 4.8 stars average
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Queen's Lady (Thornleigh 1)* by *Barbara Kyle*
London 1527. Marry or serve: for Honor Larke, the choice is clear. Unwilling to perish of boredom as an obedient wife, she leaves the home of her guardian to attend Her Majesty Queen Catherine of Aragon. Angered by the humiliation heaped upon her mistress as Henry VIII cavorts with Anne Boleyn and presses Rome for a divorce, Honor volunteers to carry letters to the Queen's allies abroad. It's a risky game, and swept into a tide of intrigue and danger that stretches across Europe, the Queen's lady is about learn everything about passion, pride, greed - and the capricious nature of the King.

5 reviews - 3.4 stars average
384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*The Battersea Park Road to Paradise* by *Isabel Losada*
In her bestseller _The Battersea Park Road to Enlightenment_, Isabel Losada set out with a modest aim - 'to be absurdly happy every day'. But a few years down the road, she's stuck in a pothole. No job (not good). No man (very not good). Nothing has turned out as she'd intended.
There's only one way to get out of the hole: throw out the ideas that landed her there and start over. So, using the ancient Chinese tradition of the five elements of life - Metal, Fire, Wood, Water, Earth - Isabel breaks her own life down to its essentials to explore five areas of inner and outer change.
She calls in a feng shui consultant to discover that her bedroom decor is 'draining the father' (whatever that means)...takes a motivational workshop to experience the power of 'doing'...turns a silent meditation retreat into an exercise in unrelenting 'being'...sits at the feet of a Brixton guru to examine the nature of mind...and undertakes a shamanic ritual in the Amazon to part company with her own mind completely. As rich as the book is in the particulars of a life hilariously lived, it's also universal: readers can see themselves in Isabel's experience and look at their lives with new eyes.

54 reviews - 4.5 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 23: *Today's Daily Deals: The second instalment of Hamish Macbeth, a moving tribute to a lost love and a guide to the science behind modern air travel*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Death of a Cad (Hamish Macbeth)* by *M.C. Beaton*
When Priscilla Halburton-Smythe brings her London playwright fiancé home to Lochdubh, everyone in town is delighted&#8230; except for love-smitten Hamish Macbeth. Yet the affairs of his heart will have to wait.
Vile, boorish Captain Bartlett, one of the guests at Priscilla's engagement party, has just been found murdered - shot while on a grouse hunt. Now with so many titled party guests as prime suspects, each with their own reason for snuffing out the despicable captain, Hamish must smooth ruffled feathers as he investigates the case&#8230; and catch a killer, before they fly the coop!

21 reviews - 4.4 stars average
228 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £5.99)

*NOTE:* This is the second in the Hamish Macbeth series which runs to almost 30 books at present. Correct reading order is here.

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Say Her Name* by *Francisco Goldman*
Celebrated novelist Francisco Goldman married a beautiful young writer named Aura Estrada in a romantic Mexican hacienda in the summer 2005. The month before their second anniversary, during a long-awaited holiday, Aura broke her neck while body surfing.
Francisco, blamed for Aura's death by her family and blaming himself, wanted to die, too.
But instead he wrote _Say Her Name_, a novel chronicling his great love and unspeakable loss, tracking the stages of grief when pure love gives way to bottomless pain.
Suddenly a widower, Goldman collects everything he can about his wife, hungry to keep Aura alive with every memory. From her childhood and university days in Mexico City with her fiercely devoted mother to her studies at Columbia University, through their newlywed years in New York City and travels to Mexico and Europe-and always through the prism of her gifted writings-Goldman seeks her essence and grieves her loss. Humor leavens the pain as he lives through the madness of utter grief and creates a living portrait of a love as joyous and playful as it is deep and profound.
_Say Her Name_ is a love story, a bold inquiry into destiny and accountability, and a tribute to Aura-who she was and who she would have been.

5 reviews - 3.4 stars average
369 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Science Daily Deal*



*Inflight Science: A Guide to the World from Your Airplane Window* by *Brian Clegg*
There are few times that science is so immediate as when you're in a plane. Acclaimed science writer Brian Clegg shows how you stay up there - but that's only the beginning. Inflight Science explains the ever-changing view, whether it's crop circles or clouds, mountains or river deltas, and describes easy-to-do experiments, from showing how a wing provides lift to calculating the population of the towns you fly over. You'll learn why the coastline is infinite in length, the cause of thunderstorms and the true impact of volcanic ash on aircraft engines. Fascinating facts to discover include: The jet stream winds are so fast that a plane travelling west to east within them can fly beyond the speed of sound. The wingspan of a 747 is around twice the distance flown by the Wright Flyer on its maiden flight. With good visibility and total darkness, the human eye is so sensitive that you could see a single candle from the cruising height of a plane. Packed full of amazing insights from physics, chemistry, engineering, geography and more, _Inflight Science_ is a voyage of scientific discovery perfect for any journey - even if it's just in your armchair.

28 reviews - 4.0 stars average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 24: *Today's Daily Deals: A humorous book of general knowledge ignorance, an historical romance and the "truest tabloid tale you'll ever read" *

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*QI: The Book of General Ignorance - The Noticeably Stouter Edition* by *John Lloyd* and *John Mitchinson*
The indispensable compendium of popular misconceptions, misunderstandings and common mistakes culled from the hit BBC show, QI. _The Noticeably Stouter QI Book of General Ignorance_ sets out to show you that a lot of what you think you know is wrong. If, like Alan Davies, you still think that Henry VIII had six wives, the earth has only one moon, that George Washington was the first president of the USA, that Bangkok is the capital of Thailand, that the largest living thing is a blue whale, that Alexander Graeme Bell invented the telephone, that whisky and bagpipes come from Scotland or that Mount Everest is the world's tallest mountain, then there are at least 200 reasons why this is the book for you.

106 reviews - 4.4 stars average
420 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Silent Revenge* by *Laura Landon*
In just six days, Lady Jessica Stanton will turn twenty-five and inherit enough money to make her one of England's wealthiest women. And when that happens, her stepbrother Colin will swoop in to take it all-along with her freedom. The only solution: find a husband strong enough to stand up to Colin. But even if she's able to find someone able to protect her, what man will marry her once they discover her secret?
Not only is Simon Westland, Earl of Northcote, bankrupt, but the London gossip continues to speculate that he had a hand in the untimely death of his wastrel father. Now he is desperate to find a woman to keep him from losing everything. But what woman will want to marry a suspected murderer?
Thrown together by sheer necessity, Jessica and Simon agree that theirs will be a marriage of convenience. But no legal document can protect Jessica's heart when she learns of Simon's hidden motive for marrying her. For despite her best intentions, Jessica has fallen in love with her husband. And love is the last thing either of them wants-though it may be exactly what they both need.

24 reviews - 4.2 stars average
380 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*The Diaries of a Fleet Street Fox* by *Fleet Street Fox*
SEX, DRUGS, HEARTBREAK AND SCANDAL - THE INNER WORKINGS OF A TABLOID NEWSROOM
Fleet Street Fox's anonymity allows her to delve deep into the dark corners of that most guilty of pleasures - the tabloid exposé. Acerbic, funny, and revelatory, her diaries show the heart within the hack as she tries to recover from a betrayal as devastating as any newspaper scandal.
Now an internet smash, with over forty thousand followers on twitter, two hugely popular blogs and a reputation throughout the media industry, Foxy's diaries are juicy, shocking and as near to the knuckle as the lawyers would allow. _The Diaries of a Fleet Street Fox_ tells the truth about her trade: the private scandals, victories and disasters that don't end up on the front page. This is the hardest story she has ever told. 
Fleet Street Fox has been a tabloid reporter for more than a decade and started a blog two years ago revealing the inside story of her divorce and chronicling a trade in decline. More recently she has started a news comment blog at www.fleetstreetfox.com which gets 150k hits a month (and growing). The book is the first instalment in her diaries, a blend of her own true story and the internal scandals of Fleet Street, with much more to come...

62 reviews - 3.8 stars average
321 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 25: *Today's Daily Deals: A 'powerful and compelling' thriller, an erotic comedy and an uplifting tale of cricket in contrasting cultures*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Namesake: An Alec Blume Novel* by *Conor Fitzgerald*
When it comes to murder it's all in a name
When magistrate Matteo Arconti's namesake, an insurance man from Milan, is found dead outside the court buildings in Piazzale Clodio, it's a coded warning to the authorities - a clear message of defiance and intimidation.
Commissioner Alec Blume, all too familiar with Rome's criminal underclass, knows little of the Calabrian mafia currently under investigation by the magistrate. Handing control of the murder inquiry to his now live-in and not-so-secret partner Caterina Mattiola, Blume takes a back seat. But while Caterina questions the dead man's widow, Blume has an underhand idea of his own to lure the arrogant mafioso out of his hiding place...

9 reviews - 3.6 stars average
368 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.29* (down from £11.99)

*NOTE:* This is book 3 in the Alec Blume series - the others can be found here.

*Romance Daily Deal*



*A Spy in the Family: An Erotic Comedy* by *Alec Waugh*
Alec Waugh describes his novel as an erotic comedy. It is the story of a respectable Treasury official, Victor Trail, and his wife Myra, whose marriage has lost its flavour, owing to Victor's clock-work schedule and Myra's bland acceptance of it. The unexpected revelation that Victor has suspiciously altered his routine rouses Myra out of her complacency, and her jealousy rapidly changes the shape of their lives. It leads her into a series of quite extraordinary adventures and demimonde activities which are altogether astonishing in a respectable married woman.
Her discomfiture is made all the more excruciating by her new-found intimacy with Victor, who apparently knows nothing about her illegal actions and amazing amatory diversions-or does he?
The reader of this novel of sex and international intrigue is in for a number of surprises. The only unsurprising thing about it is that it is a marvellous piece of entertainment by a past master of the art.

1 review - 4.0 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £14.99)

*Sporting Memoir Daily Deal*



*Third Man in Havana: Finding the heart of cricket in the world's most unlikely places[/url]* by *Tom Rodwell*
An uplifting tale of cricket - but not as you know it - making a difference in far-flung parts of the world. For six years Tom Rodwell ran cricketing programmes from Cuba to Zimbabwe, attempting to soothe the world's ills with the curiously English balm known as cricket. Touching, amusing and imbued with a deep love of the game, _Third Man in Havana_ documents the characters and experiences Rodwell encountered, such as Guantanamo Cricket Club opening bowler, Stalin, who perhaps unsurprisingly didn't take kindly to his LBW appeal being rejected in Cuba's first ever match against an England X1. From Beersheva Cricket Club pavilion in Israel - a converted nuclear bomb shelter, useful in the face of Hamas' regular rocket attacks - to a game of 'tapeball' cricket with ex-Tamil Tiger child soldiers behind barbed wire in Sri Lanka, Rodwell discovers that the heart of the game is beating fast in countries more used to conflict than cricket.

1 review - 5.0 stars average
309 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 26: *Today's Daily Deals: A sequel to a popular WWII story, a contemporary romance and the story of the man who helped to end the Cold War*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Once a Land Girl* by *Angela Huth*
The war is over, but life goes on for Land Girls Prue, Stella and Ag. While two of the girls are married, Prue, the incorrigible flirt, has no one and is engaged in a quest for a man to provide her with security and gold taps.
A year after the girls leave Hallows Farm, Prue finds just such a man and a marriage that protects her from the hardships of post-war Manchester. But she still hankers for the life she so loved as a Land Girl, though it's hard to get work on the sort of farm that provided unimaginable happiness during the war. 
The lives of her two old friends, Stella and Ag, have moved on and neither visit her. Additionally Prue finds that her newly wedded state and fresh horizons fail to supply the answers she seeks. 
Yet, in the puzzling world beyond the fields, Prue, in her indomitable way, open as ever to each chance encounter, remains buoyant, optimistic and quite sure that the life she imagines is just round yet another corner.

20 reviews - 3.1 stars average
353 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* The first book in this series is also available on Kindle for *£1.99*



*Romance Daily Deal*



*Between the Sheets* by *Colette Caddle*
Dana De Lacey, bestselling romance novelist, has the world at her feet. The words on the page flow easily; an exciting new book deal beckons, and life at home in Dublin is good.
But Dana's self-confidence and success depend on one person: her gorgeous husband, Gus. Without him, she has no fall-back. No children, no close family of her own to call upon. When Gus leaves her, she is devastated. The words fail to come. The alcohol flows too freely. She cannot sleep.
Then her estranged brother, Ed, arrives to take care of her out of the blue, and memories which she has buried for many years begin to surface: startling recollections of a childhood and a little girl long-forgotten, which inspire Dana at last to write from the heart. Which Dana was it that Gus walked out on -- the glamorous party girl, whose romantic novels always have a happy ending

2 review - 3.5 stars average
500 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Politics Daily Deal*



*Farewell: The Greatest Spy Story of the Twentieth Century* by *Sergei Kostin*
1981. Ronald Reagan and François Mitterrand are sworn in as presidents of the Unites States and France, respectively. The tension due to Mitterrand's French Communist support, however, is immediately defused when he gives Reagan the Farewell Dossier, a file he would later call "one of the greatest spy cases of the twentieth century."
Vladimir Ippolitovitch Vetrov, a promising technical student, joins the KGB to work as a spy. Following a couple of murky incidents, however, Vetrov is removed from the field and placed at a desk as an analyst. Soon, burdened by a troubled marriage and frustrated at a flailing career, Vetrov turns to alcohol. Desperate and needing redemption, he offers his services to the DST. Thus Agent Farewell is born. He uses his post within the KGB to steal and photocopy files of the USSR's plans for the West-all under Brezhnev's nose. 
Probing further into Vetrov's psychological profile than ever before, Kostin and Raynaud provide groundbreaking insight into the man whose life helped hasten the fall of the Soviet Regime.

22 review - 3.5 stars average
448 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 27: *Today's Daily Deals: An historical detective story, a laugh out loud contemporary romance and which is best for business - individuality or conformity?*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Somme Stations (Jim Stringer Steam Detective 7)* by *Andrew Martin*
On the first day of the Somme enlisted railwayman Jim Stringer lies trapped in a shell hole, smoking cigarette after cigarette under the bullets and the blazing sun. He calculates his chances of survival - even before they departed for France, a member of Jim's unit had been found dead. During the stand-off that follows, Jim and his comrades must operate by night the vitally important trains carrying munitions to the Front, through a ghostly landscape of shattered trees where high explosive and shrapnel shells rain down. Close co-operation and trust are vital. Yet proof piles up of an enemy within, and as a ferocious military policeman pursues his investigation into the original killing, the finger of accusation begins to point towards Jim himself . . .

24 reviews - 4.3 stars average
301 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* This is number seven in a series of eight Jim Stringer Steam Detective stories so far released (with #9 available to pre-order). 

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Marriage 101* by *Deborah Shelley*
Danny Riccuci thinks divorce is hereditary. After all, his family has been the poster child for failed marriages. The only exception is his sister, Maria, and she's married to the church. Danny's so sure he carries this divorce gene that he's never bothered to challenge the family curse. Rachel Levin's a teacher of human relationships. She knows all the scientific reasons for mutual attraction. She knows the basis of the human needs that drive people into relationships. She knows the statistics of almost every aspect of her field. In fact, Rachel knows everything about human relationships--except what it's actually like to be in one. Together, Danny and Rachel learn there's a lot more to love than what's in a textbook and that, sometimes, genetics are highly overrated.

5 reviews - 3.6 stars average
194 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Business Daily Deal*



*We Are All Weird* by *Seth Godin*
_We Are All Weird_ is a celebration of choice, of treating different people differently and of embracing the notion that everyone deserves the dignity and respect that comes from being heard. The book calls for end of mass and for the beginning of offering people more choices, more interests and giving them more authority to operate in ways that reflect their own unique values. 
For generations, marketers, industrialists and politicians have tried to force us into little boxes, complying with their idea of what we should buy, use or want. And in an industrial, mass-market driven world, this was efficient and it worked. But what we learned in this new era is that mass limits our choice because it succeeds on conformity. 
As Godin has identified, a new era of weirdness is upon us. People with more choices, more interests and the power to do something about it are stepping forward and insisting that the world work in a different way. By enabling choice we allow people to survive and thrive.

6 reviews - 3.5 stars average
114 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £16.09)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sorry about missing yesterday, folks. I had back-to-back meetings all day at work and when I got home I was too exhausted to even turn on my PC. 

Aug 29: *Today's Daily Deals: A detective story set in 1960s India, a contemporary romance and the truth about economics*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Lucknow Ransom (Mrs D' Silva's Detective Instincts)* by *Glen Peters*
Beautiful widow Joan D'Silva is at Howrah Station, fleeing Calcutta with her 11-year-old son Errol. Also on the same train is Laxhimi, a notorious hijira prostitute: charismatic, sensual and powerful. They are both running away to Lucknow to escape danger, but soon their lives will become entangled in a web of corruption and blackmail. Who is responsible for the poisoning at the factory? Is it the Workers Revolutionary Movement, the Children of God under the sway of the charismatic Swami Naik, or someone else entirely? If only the police could help. But Detective Inspector Mallothra has based his investigative style on Mickey Spillane novels so it's down to Joan, her friends, and of course Errol, to unmask the perpetrator. With a cast of colourful characters, this new novel by Glen Peters is inspired by his youth in the dwindling Anglo-Indian community. It is a witty, vivid tale of intrigue, immersed in the sights, sounds, smells and especially the tastes of 1960s India and will appeal to readers who've enjoyed Deborah Moggach's _These Foolish Things_ (the inspiration for the recent critically acclaimed film _The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel_).

4 reviews - 4.8 stars average
250 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*NOTE:* This is the second Mrs D'Silva book, but the first isn't available on Kindle, only paperback:


*Romance Daily Deal*



*Kissing Frogs* by *Sarah Ingham*
Every woman wants to meet her very own Prince Charming - doesn't she?
When Luc James heads for a holiday in the Greek Islands with her best friend Ella, all she expects to bring home is a suntan. Little does she know that she'll end up feeling unwanted and abandoned as Ella sails off over the horizon with a gorgeous Frenchman.
When the impossibly glamorous Lorenzo arrives, Luc's life is transformed and she finds herself crossing Europe with a sugar-mouse pink hatbox. But as her fairytale romance leads to the sacrifice of years of friendship, is Luc going to get her happily ever after? 
A story of love and friendship, _Kissing Frogs_ shows that sometimes you have to be your own Fairy Godmother.

5 reviews - 4.0 stars average
345 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £10.99)

*Economics Daily Deal*



*Economyths: How the Science of Complex Systems is Transforming Economic Thought* by *David Orrell*
From the failure of wealth to make us happier to the catastrophic blindness to the credit crunch, Economyths reveals ten ways in which economics has failed us all. Forecasters predicted a prosperous year in 2008 for financial markets - in one influential survey the average prediction was for an eleven percent gain. But by the end of the year major economies were plunging into recession. An even bigger casualty was the credibility of economics, which for decades has claimed that the economy is a rational, stable, efficient machine, governed by well-understood laws. Mathematician David Orrell traces the history of this idea from its roots in ancient Greece to the financial centres of London and New York, shows ten distinct ways in which it is mistaken - and proposes new alternatives. Orrell explains how the economy is the result of complex and unpredictable processes; how risk models go astray; why the economy is not rational or fair; why until very recently no woman had ever won the Nobel Prize for economics; why financial crashes are less Black Swans than part of the landscape; and finally, how new ideas in mathematics, psychology, and environmentalism are helping to reinvent economics.

17 reviews - 4.1 stars average
268 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.09)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Aug 31: *Today's Daily Deals: A heart-warming and humorous tale of love, an historical romance and a new biography of Catherine of Aragon*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*What Will Survive: The One Thing He Never Expected to be Was a Single Dad...* by *Mark Gartside*
Graham Melton was a normal fifteen-year-old until he met Charlotte Marshall over a can of warm lager at his best-friend's party in 1985. It was love at first sight, and teenage life was never going to be the same again. Two decades later, Graham is a single father trying to protect his son from the rigours of the modern world. Everything has changed, and the innocence has long gone.
What happened in those years in between? How did something so perfect go so tragically wrong?
In a heart-warming and humorous tale of love, laughter and tears, Mark Gartside weaves a poignant story of one's man struggle to bring up his son whilst learning to love and smile all over again.

40 reviews - 4.6 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Swept Away By a Kiss* by *Katharine Ashe*
An absolutely amazing debut novel from Katharine Ashe, an exceptional new voice in historical romance, _Swept Away by a Kiss_ is the first book in an exciting new series-the story of a society jade who thinks she's done it all until she meets the devil himself. Piracy, intrigue, rogue lords with a dangerous secret&#8230;can love unmask the Masters of Masquerade? Read _Swept Away by a Kiss_ and find out!

No UK reviews
384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*History Daily Deal*



*Catherine of Aragon: Henry's Spanish Queen* by *Giles Tremlett*
The image of Catherine of Aragon has always suffered in comparison to the vivacious eroticism of Anne Boleyn. But when Henry VIII married Catherine, she was an auburn-haired beauty in her 20s with a passion she had inherited from her parents, Isabella and Ferdinand, the joint-rulers of Spain who had driven the Moors from their country. This daughter of conquistadors showed the same steel and sense of command when organising the defeat of the Scots at the Battle of Flodden and Henry was to learn, to his cost, that he had not met a tougher opponent on or off the battlefield when he tried to divorce her. Henry introduced 4 remarkable women into the tumultuous flow of England's history; Catherine of Aragon and her daughter 'Bloody' Queen Mary; and Anne Boleyn and her daughter, the Virgin Queen Elizabeth.'From this contest, between 2 mothers and 2 daughters, was born the religious passion and violence that inflamed England for centuries' says David Starkey. Reformation, revolution and Tudor history would all have been vastly different without Catherine of Aragon. Giles Tremlett's new biography is the first in more than four decades to be dedicated entirely and uniquely to the tenacious woman whose marriage lasted twice as long as those of Henry's five other wives put together. It draws on fresh material from Spain to trace the dramatic events of her life through Catherine of Aragon's own eyes.

35 reviews - 4.7 stars average
479 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

A Season of Crime
Add some excitement to your summer days by following suspects down dark alleyways, investigating seemingly-perfect crime scenes and taking part in action-packed chases. But hurry, the trail grows cold on these top thrillers--each *£2.49 or less*--at 11:59 pm, September 4, 2013.

10 Kindle books for £1 each (offer ends 31st August)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 01: *Today's Daily Deals: An historical thriller, a two book contemporary romance and a celebrity biography*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The First Assassin* by *John J. Miller*
Winter 1861: the United States teeters on the brink of civil war. In Washington, D.C., Colonel Charles P. Rook is tapped to organize the district's security and to protect president-elect Abraham Lincoln from the death threats pouring in to the White House. He surrounds the president with bodyguards and fills the city's rooftops with sharpshooters, diligently investigating the conspiracies being fomented with increasing intensity by Southern secessionists. Yet amidst the chaos and confusion, a foreigner slips unnoticed into the teeming city. Hired by a wealthy Southern planter to eliminate President Lincoln and destroy the Union once and for all, the assassin catches Rook's attention by cutting down anyone who gets in his way. As the bodies begin to pile up, Rook realizes he is caught in a dangerous game of cat-and-mouse with a cold-blooded killer who will stop at nothing to complete his mission. Rook's only hope is Portia, a runaway slave who holds the key to the assassin's identity-if she can stay alive long enough to deliver it. Packed with dynamic characters, rich period detail, and a chillingly sinister villain, _The First Assassin_ is a riveting thriller for fans of historical fiction.

18 reviews - 3.7 stars average
461 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deals*



*The Perfect Game: A Novel (The Game Series, Book One)* by *J. Sterling*
He's a game she never intended to play. And she's the game changer he never knew he needed.
The Perfect Game tells the story of college juniors, Cassie Andrews and Jack Carter. When Cassie meets rising baseball hopeful Jack, she is determined to steer clear of him and his typical cocky attitude. But Jack has other things on his mind...like getting Cassie to give him the time of day. 
They are damaged, filled with mistrust and guarded before they find one another (and themselves) in this emotional journey about love and forgiveness. Strap yourselves for a ride that will not only break your heart, but put it back together. Sometimes life gets ugly before it gets beautiful...

212 reviews - 4.6 stars average
379 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*The Game Changer: A Novel (The Game Series, Book Two)* by *J. Sterling*
"Jack appeared at my door last night after six months of no communication wearing a Mets jersey and holding a dozen red roses. He told me he was sorry, that he loved me, and that he would earn my trust again. It took everything in me to not fall apart at the mere sight of him. I wanted to take him back into my life, but I needed to know that this time it would be forever&#8230;"
In J. Sterling's highly anticipated follow-up to her USA Today bestselling novel _The Perfect Game_, Jack and Cassie quickly realize that their new lifestyle can often be cruel and unforgiving. Their happiness is put to the test as the past is never truly far behind. How do you stay together when the world's trying to tear you apart?

73 reviews - 4.8 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Biography Daily Deal*



*Sarah Millican - The Biography of the Funniest Woman in Britain* by *Tina Campanella*
Cake baker, cat lover, agony aunt - she's one of the country's brightest new comedy talents. But who is the real Sarah Millican? For the first time, journalist Tina Campanella gives you the full story of the British Comedy Award winner's astonishing rise to fame&#8230;
After her husband unexpectedly left her in 2004, Sarah Millican moved back in with her parents and found solace in a series of writing workshops. And it wasn't long before she made the move from writing to performing, drawing on the pain of her recent break-up. She had never even been inside a comedy club when she first stepped onto a stage, microphone in hand. But her emotionally revealing stand-up instantly won the hearts of her audience. Sarah's debut solo show at the famous Edinburgh Fringe Festival won her the 2008 .if comedy Best Newcomer Award, causing a stir among the seasoned reviewers and judges.
With appearances on _8 out of 10 cats, QI, Never Mind the Buzzcocks_ and _Mock the Week_ quickly cementing her status as a household name, the country watched - and laughed - as her star continued to rise. And she was rewarded with her own show - _The Sarah Millican Television Programme_ - which combines telly inspired stand-up and unique interviews with her celeb heroes.
It's been quite a journey for the giggly Geordie. In this revealing new book you'll find everything you need to know about how this once shy girl became one of the country's funniest women&#8230;

4 reviews - 3.5 stars average
296 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

A Season of Crime
Add some excitement to your summer days by following suspects down dark alleyways, investigating seemingly-perfect crime scenes and taking part in action-packed chases. But hurry, the trail grows cold on these top thrillers--each *£2.49 or less*--at 11:59 pm, September 4, 2013.

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Seriously? I get stuck offline for a couple of days, dealing with real life cr*p, and Amazon chooses that moment to announce new Kindles?  I missed all the excitement! 

Sep 04: *Today's Daily Deals: A collection of crime stories, a humorous YA story and a novel based on true football events*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Vengeance: Mystery Writers of America Presents* by *Lee Child (and others)*
Edited and with an introduction by Lee Child, a new collection of stories which reveals the shocking consequences when men and women take the law into their own hands.
_Vengeance_ features new stories by bestselling crime writers including Lee Child, Michael Connelly, Dennis Lehane, and Karin Slaughter, as well as some of today's brightest rising talents.
The heroes in these stories include a cop who's seen too much, a woman who has been pushed too far, or just an ordinary person doing what the law will not. Some call them vigilantes, others claim they are just another brand of criminal...

57 reviews - 3.6 stars average
401 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £10.29)

*Romance Daily Deals*



*Geek Girl* by *Holly Smale*
Harriet Manners knows that a cat has 32 muscles in each ear, a "jiffy" lasts 1/100th of a second, and the average person laughs 15 times per day. She knows that bats always turn left when exiting a cave and that peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite.
But she doesn't know why nobody at school seems to like her.
So when Harriet is spotted by a top model agent, she grabs the chance to reinvent herself. Even if it means stealing her best friend's dream, incurring the wrath of her arch enemy Alexa, and repeatedly humiliating herself in front of impossibly handsome model Nick. Even if it means lying to the people she loves.
Veering from one couture disaster to the next with the help of her overly enthusiastic father and her uber-geeky stalker, Toby, Harriet begins to realise that the world of fashion doesn't seem to like her any more than the real world did.
As her old life starts to fall apart, will Harriet be able to transform herself before she ruins everything?

64 reviews - 4.7 stars average
385 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Sport Daily Deal*



*The Damned Utd* by *David Peace*
In 1974 the brilliant and controversial Brian Clough made perhaps his most eccentric decision: he accepted the Leeds United manager's job. As successor to Don Revie, his bitter adversary, he was to last only 44 days. In one of the most acclaimed novels of this or any other year, David Peace takes us into the mind and thoughts of Ol'Big'Ead himself, and brings vividly to life one of post-war Britain's most complex and fascinating characters.

123 reviews - 4.2 stars average
368 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

A Season of Crime (Ends today!)
Add some excitement to your summer days by following suspects down dark alleyways, investigating seemingly-perfect crime scenes and taking part in action-packed chases. But hurry, the trail grows cold on these top thrillers--each *£2.49 or less*--at 11:59 pm, September 4, 2013.

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 05: *Today's Daily Deals: An historical detective story, a contemporary romance and an examination of why we believe in the supernatural*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Baghdad Railway Club (Jim Stringer Steam Detective 8 )* by *Andrew Martin*
Baghdad 1917. Captain Jim Stringer, invalided from the Western Front, has been dispatched to investigate what looks like a nasty case of treason. He arrives to find a city on the point of insurrection, his cover apparently blown - and his only contact lying dead with flies in his eyes. As Baghdad swelters in a particularly torrid summer, the heat alone threatens the lives of the British soldiers who occupy the city. The recently ejected Turks are still a danger - and many of the local Arabs are none too friendly either.
For Jim, who is not particularly good in warm weather, the situation grows pricklier by the day. Aside from his investigation, he is working on the railways around the city. His boss is the charming, enigmatic Lieutenant-Colonel Shepherd, who presides over the gracious dining society called The Baghdad Railway Club - and who may or may not be a Turkish agent. Jim's search for the truth brings him up against murderous violence in a heat-dazed, labyrinthine city where an enemy awaits around every corner.

21 reviews - 3.9 stars average
299 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* Other books are available in the Jim Stringer Steam Detective series

*Romance Daily Deals*



*The Mighty Storm (The Storm Series)* by *Samantha Towle*
This edition of _The Mighty Storm_ has been revised to include corrected grammar, spelling, and punctuation.
Tru Bennett was just fourteen years old when her best friend and first love, Jake Wethers, moved from England to America and left her brokenhearted. Now twelve years later, Jake is the world's biggest rock star, lead singer of The Mighty Storm and every woman's bad-boy fantasy. Every woman, that is, except Tru. 
A successful music journalist, Tru knows better than to mix business with pleasure. But then she receives the assignment of a lifetime: interview Jake before his band launches its highly anticipated world tour. Tru vows to keep the meeting strictly professional-but nothing can prepare her for the sparks that fly the moment their eyes meet again.
Now Jake wants Tru to join the band on tour, offering her a behind-the-scenes exclusive that any journalist would kill for. There's just one problem: Tru's boyfriend, Will. Can their relationship withstand Tru hitting the road with rock and roll's most notorious womanizer? Or will she risk it all for a second chance with the one who got away?

307 reviews - 4.7 stars average
529 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* the next book in the 'Storm' series is also available on Kindle for *£3.99*



*Culture Daily Deal*



*Supersense* by *Bruce Hood*
Why is it that Tony Blair always wore the same pair of shoes when answering Prime Minister's Questions? That John McEnroe notoriously refused to step on the white lines of a tennis court between points? And that President-elect Barack Obama played a game of basketball the morning of his victory in the Iowa primary, and continued the tradition the day of every following primary? Superstitious habits are common. Do you ever cross your fingers, knock on wood, avoid walking under ladders, or step around black cats? Sentimental value often supersedes material worth. If someone offered to replace your childhood teddy bear or wedding ring with a brand new, exact replica, would you do it? How about £20 for trying on a jumper owned by Fred West? Where do such feelings come from and why do most of us have them? Humans are born with brains designed to make sense of the world and that need for an explanation can lead to beliefs that go beyond reason. To be true they would have to be supernatural. With scientific education we learn that such beliefs are irrational but at an intuitive level they can be resistant to reason or lie dormant in otherwise sensible adults.It now seems unlikely that any effort to get rid of supernatural beliefs or superstitious behaviours will be completely successful. This is not all bad news - such beliefs are a useful glue that binds us together as a society. Combining brilliant insight with witty example Hood weaves a page-turning account of our 'supersense' that navigates a path through brain science, child development, popular culture, mental illness and the paranormal. After reading _SuperSense_, you will realize why you are not as reasonable as you might like to think - and why that might be no bad thing.

21 reviews - 4.1 stars average
270 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Sep 05: *Today's Daily Deals: An historical detective story, a contemporary romance and an examination of why we believe in the supernatural*
> 
> *Kindle Daily Deal*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Baghdad Railway Club (Jim Stringer Steam Detective 8 )* by *Andrew Martin*
> Baghdad 1917. Captain Jim Stringer, invalided from the Western Front, has been dispatched to investigate what looks like a nasty case of treason. He arrives to find a city on the point of insurrection, his cover apparently blown - and his only contact lying dead with flies in his eyes. As Baghdad swelters in a particularly torrid summer, the heat alone threatens the lives of the British soldiers who occupy the city. The recently ejected Turks are still a danger - and many of the local Arabs are none too friendly either.
> For Jim, who is not particularly good in warm weather, the situation grows pricklier by the day. Aside from his investigation, he is working on the railways around the city. His boss is the charming, enigmatic Lieutenant-Colonel Shepherd, who presides over the gracious dining society called The Baghdad Railway Club - and who may or may not be a Turkish agent. Jim's search for the truth brings him up against murderous violence in a heat-dazed, labyrinthine city where an enemy awaits around every corner.
> 
> 21 reviews - 3.9 stars average
> 299 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)
> 
> *NOTE:* Other books are available in the Jim Stringer Steam Detective series


FWIW for US folks. . . the first of the series, is available in the US store for $1.99:


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 06: *Today's Daily Deals: A fantasy, a contemprorary romance and some French lessons*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Immortal Beloved: Immortal Beloved: Book One* by *Cate Tiernan*
'After some of the events I've witnessed I felt like I was a shell with nothing alive left in me. I hadn't been going around killing people, but people were hurt - the memories just kept trickling in like rivulets of fresh acid dripping into my brain until I wanted to scream. It was in my blood, I knew. A darkness. The darkness. I had inherited it, along with my immortality and my black eyes.'
New name, new town, new life. Nastasya has done it too often to count. And there's no end in sight. Nothing ever really ends . . . when you're immortal.
Captivating, intense and with an incredible and original voice, IMMORTAL BELOVED is a haunting story of friendship, love and secrets, tragedy and loss.

37 reviews - 4.1 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* Books Two and Three in the series are also available on KLindle

 

*Romance Daily Deals*



*Glittering Fortunes* by *Victoria Fox*
Charlie Lomax hasn't seen his brother in years. 
Cato's been too busy living the A-list Hollywood dream to bother with the likes of a small Cornish town. But now he's back. 
Hollywood and British aristocracy are about to clash as Cato sets out to claim the Lomax legacy he believes is his birthright. 
Unsuspecting Olivia needs a job after spectacularly failing to make a life for herself in London. Forced back to Cornwall, she has no idea what she's letting herself in for by becoming a gardener at the crumbling but beautiful Usherwood estate. She certainly didn't bargain on becoming embroiled in the biggest scandal of the year, and not least because the brooding Charlie is a man she can't seem to stay away from&#8230;

4 reviews - 3.8 stars average
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Language Daily Deal*



*Get Started In French: Teach Yourself* by *Catrine Carpenter*
Are you looking for a course in French written for the absolute beginner who has no experience of learning a foreign language? Get Started in French will give you the confidence to communicate in French. 
Now fully updated to make your language learning experience fun and interactive. You can still rely on the benefits of a top language teacher and our years of teaching experience, but now with added learning features within the course and online. 
The emphasis of the course is placed on communication, rather than grammar, and all the teaching is in English, so that you will quickly and effortlessly get started in French. 
By the end of this course, you will be at Level B1 of the Common European Framework for Languages: Can deal with most situations likely to arise whilst travelling in an area where the language is spoken.

4 reviews - 4.0 stars average
336 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.49*

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 07: *Today's Daily Deals: The first book in a fantasy series, an historical romance and a look inside the world of tennis*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Empire in Black and Gold (Shadows of the Apt)* by *Adrian Tchaikovsky*
The first volume in a dramatic and colourful new fantasy series, _Shadows of the Apt_, concerns the fight for survival against a menacingly regimented empire. Seventeen years ago Stenwold witnessed the Wasp Empire storming the city of Myna in a brutal war of conquest. Since then he has preached vainly against this threat in his home city of Collegium, but now the Empire is on the march, with its spies and its armies everywhere, and the Lowlands lie directly in its path. All the while, Stenwold has been training youthful agents to fight the Wasp advance, and the latest recruits include his niece, Che, and his mysterious ward, Tynisa. When his home is violently attacked, he is forced to send them ahead of him and, hotly pursued, they fly by airship to Helleron, the first city in line for the latest Wasp invasion. Stenwold and Che are Beetle-kinden, one of many human races that take their powers and inspiration each from a totem insect, but he also has allies of many breeds: Mantis, Spider, Ant, with their own particular skills. Foremost is the deadly Mantis-kinden warrior, Tisamon, but other very unlikely allies also join the cause. As things go from bad to worse amid escalating dangers, Stenwold learns that the Wasps intend to use the newly completed railroad between Helleron and Collegium to launch a lightning strike into the heart of the Lowlands. Then he gathers all of his agents to force a final showdown in the engine yard . . .

56 reviews - 4.2 stars average
628 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* The rest of the _Shadows of the Apt_ series are also available on Kindle and can be found here.

*Romance Daily Deal*



*In the Land of the Long White Cloud* by *Sarah Lark*
Helen Davenport, governess for a wealthy London household, longs for a family of her own-but nearing her late twenties, she knows her prospects are dim. Then she spots an advertisement seeking young women to marry New Zealand's honorable bachelors and begins an affectionate correspondence with a gentleman farmer. When her church offers to pay her travels under an unusual arrangement, she jumps at the opportunity.
Meanwhile, not far away in Wales, beautiful and daring Gwyneira Silkham, daughter of a wealthy sheep breeder, is bored with high society. But when a mysterious New Zealand baron deals her father an unlucky blackjack hand, Gwyn's hand in marriage is suddenly on the table. Her family is outraged, but Gwyn is thrilled to escape the life laid out for her.
The two women meet on the ship to Christchurch-Helen traveling in steerage, Gwyn first class-and become unlikely friends. When their new husbands turn out to be very different than expected, the women must help one another find the life-and love-they'd hoped for.
Set against the backdrop of colonial nineteenth-century New Zealand, _In the Land of the Long White Cloud_ is a soaring saga of friendship, romance, and unforgettable adventure.

159 reviews - 4.2 stars average
666 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)

*NOTE:* Part two of this saga is also available on Kindle for £1.99



*Sport Daily Deal*



*Court Confidential: Inside the World of Tennis* by *Neil Harman*
Tennis has never before been blessed with such an array of talented stars doing battle for the sport's most coveted titles. Games featuring Murray, Nadal, Federer, Djokovic, the Williams sisters and Maria Sharapova are among the most thrilling matches in the history of the game - and Neil Harman has witnessed them all. He is so close to the beating heart of tennis that he has become a confidant to many of the game's stars and administrators, even at one stage mentoring Victoria Azarenka to help her handle the media pressure at the top of the women's game. In short, Neil enjoys a privileged access that is unmatched elsewhere in the sport. Here he shares tennis's most intimate secrets in a book replete with personality, excitement, drama and intrigue. Featuring frank, in-depth interviews with all the leading players, their coaching staff, their agents and managers, Harman presents the game from an insider's perspective and offers the fresh insights and strong personal views for which he is celebrated. Court Confidential recounts a defining time for modern-day tennis: from Wimbledon to the Olympic Games, from Serena Williams's battle with illness to Andy Murray's historic grand slam victory, this is a book for tennis fans everywhere.

16 reviews - 4.6 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.69* (down from £20.00)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 08: *Today's Daily Deals: The search for stolen children, a story of friendship and romance and a gay soldier's autobiography*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*A Thread Unbroken* by *Kay Bratt*
Chai and Josi share a bond that transcends ordinary friendship. While Chai has always been Josi's protector-ever since they were toddlers, growing up together in a small Chinese village-she finds herself helpless when they are both abducted from their families and sold to faraway strangers. In their new home, with the family of the fisherman who bought them, their old lives are torn away piece by piece. But Chai knows she must stay strong if they're to have any chance of escaping.
That same tenacious hope guides Chai's father, Jun, who fights to find the girls and bring them home, despite seemingly insurmountable odds and a corrupt legal system. The days since the girls were taken soon stretch to weeks and months, but Chai's spirit remains unbroken and Jun's resolve unwavering.
Set against the backdrop of modern day China, _A Thread Unbroken_ is an inspiring story of remarkable courage, indefatigable hope, and the invisible ties that hold people together, even when everything around them is falling apart.

11 reviews - 4.4 stars average
285 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Sweet Salt Air* by *Barbara Delinsky*
Charlotte and Nicole were once best friends, spending long, idyllic summers together in Nicole's family home on the island of Quinnipeague, but they have since grown apart. After ten years, their writing careers brings them back together - to write a cookbook about island food in their childhood haven. When both women reunite, it becomes clear that they are both guarding secrets of the years spent apart. But when Charlotte learns that her secret is the key to saving Nicole's husband's life, she must face her painful past and risk the consequences that honesty might bring ...

5 reviews - 4.6 stars average
481 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*Out in the Army: My Life as a Gay Soldier* by *James Wharton*
Seeking escape from the quiet countryside of North Wales, the young James Wharton joined the British Army with adventure on his mind - and he found it. At basic training, boozing and brawling accompany the daily rigours of army life but all the while James faces a battle of his own: he is gay, and finding the courage to tell not only his family and friends but also his fellow soldiers will be the biggest challenge of all. Written with searing honesty, James charts his incredible journey from punchbag to poster boy, along the way describing the troubles and trials of coming to terms with his sexuality. Late nights in the clubs of Soho to early mornings guarding the Queen; rocket attacks in the deserts of Iraq to tank rides with Prince Harry on the plains of Canada - this is James's life out in the army.

29 reviews - 4.8 stars average
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.49* (down from £16.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 09: *Today's Daily Deals: A violent crime thriller, a regency romance and a humorous look at one American's life in Japan*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Nineteen Seventy Four (Red Riding Quartet)* by *David Peace*
From the very first page of David Peace's first novel, _1974_, it soon becomes clear that something is rotten in the state of Yorkshire: a young girl is missing. 
The Yorkshire Post's young but disillusioned crime correspondent, Edward Dunford, is assigned to the story, while juggling the recent death of his father and the return to his native Yorkshire after a brief, unsuccessful stint in Fleet Street. For the jaded Dunford, it's just another story; the only intrigue is whether or not the girl will be found dead or alive before Christmas. That is, until the girl is discovered brutally murdered, face down in a ditch with a pair of swan's wings sewn into her back. 
As Dunford follows the case, he begins to make a series of terrifying connections with a string of child murders, plunging him into a gut-wrenching nightmare of corruption, violence, sadism, blackmail and sexual obsession--from the upper echelons of local government to the tacky heart of Yorkshire darkness.

5 reviews - 3.5 stars average
322 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* The rest of the _Red Riding Quartet_ is also available on Kindle

  

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Wicked Godmother: The House for a Season, Book 03* by *M.C. Beaton*
It's double trouble for poor, put-upon Harriet!
Lovely but penniless Harriet Metcalf is horrified when she is named in a nobleman's will as guardian of his two ghastly and snobbish twin daughters. And is the innocent Harriet wily enough to cope with the intricacies of the London Season - or two of its most eligible bachelors, the Marquis of Huntington and Lord Vere?
Harriet views them only as suitors for the twins, while the gentlemen see only Harriet's charms. And soon she is falling for one of them... but a cruel betrayal will be her ruin unless the Clarges Street servants can save her honour while she loses her heart!

11 reviews - 4.6 stars average
208 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* The rest of the House for a Season series is also available on Kindle

*Travel Daily Deal*



*Tune In [URL=Tokyo:The]Tokyo:The Gaijin Diaries[/url]* by *Tim Anderson*
Everyone wants to escape their boring, stagnant lives full of inertia and regret. But so few people actually have the bravery to run, run away from everything and selflessly seek out personal fulfillment in another part of the world where they don't understand anything and won't be expected to. The world is full of cowards. Tune in Tokyo: The Gaijin Diaries, an irresistible new gay, left-handed, diabetic travel memoir by North Carolina native Tim Anderson, takes a heady ride through the great Japanese megalopolis, bobbing, weaving, and karate kicking its way through the shadowy, dangerous underworld of a Harajuku girl-phobic, viola-playing, kabuki-tastic English conversation instructor on a mission to blast himself out of the creative and professional rut he's in and also do some record shopping. Tune in Tokyo illuminates the colorful gaijin life of a young-ish American gaywad who, stuck in Ennuiville with no good employment opportunities in his home city of Raleigh, NC, decides to jet across the world and magically make himself more marketable. He leaves behind his boyfriend, his cat, his CDs, and an increasingly misanthropic existential lifelessness and heads off to a city where the year is 2119 and the future is now. Or maybe tomorrow. _Tune in Tokyo: The Gaijin Diaries_ is a collection of fish-out-of-water stories in which the fish flopping around gasping for breath (and English-language magazines) in the open air of planet Tokyo must slowly but surely learn to breathe, gain his footing, and walk on his own two legs. How else is he going to take himself to the new Uniqlo, use one of those beer vending machines, or buy a Hello Kitty dildo?

32 reviews - 3.8 stars average
294 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 10: *Today's Daily Deals: A spy thriller, an 'erotic and literary' romance and a guide to parenting*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Portrait of a Spy* by *Daniel Silva*
Gabriel Allon, secret agent, assassin and master art restorer, returns in a spellbinding novel from the #1 New York Times bestselling author...
Europe is exploding. And one man must find out why.
For Gabriel Allon and his wife Chiara, it was supposed to be the start of a romantic weekend in London. But nothing is ever that simple when you're an off-duty spy and assassin.
Bombings in Paris and Copenhagen have put him on edge and when Gabriel notices a man exhibiting several traits common to suicide bombers, he follows him into the Covent Garden throng. He's determined to prevent the carnage he fears is about to take place, but before Gabriel can draw his sidearm, he is knocked to the pavement by two plain-clothes police officers.
A moment later he looks up to find a scene from his nightmares.
From the streets of New York and London, to the unforgiving landscape of the Saudi desert, Gabriel Allon is in a race to the death against a calculating mass-murderer that he dare not lose&#8230;

52 reviews - 3.8 stars average
483 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* More books in the Gabriel Allon series are also available on Kindle

*Romance Daily Deal*



*My Education* by *Susan Choi*
In the heat of September, and the heady rush of starting her graduate degree, Regina Gottlieb is entranced by her seductive, controversial English professor, Nicholas Brodeur. Against all advice, she becomes embroiled in his world, only to betray him in a passionate love affair with the person closest to him. Their romance destroys the equilibrium of all those around them, and threatens to capsize their lives, as Regina and her lover struggle to bridge the gap between duty and desire, obsession and self-preservation. Only years later, when Regina - by now a married mother and bestselling novelist living in Brooklyn - crosses paths again with Nicholas, do we see the full impact of her first, devastating love. _My Education_ is a classic coming-of-age novel with a delicious twist - one of the most intoxicating stories of erotic obsession fused with literary style to emerge in a long time.

2 reviews - 4.0 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Parenting Daily Deal*



*The Secret of Happy Parents: How to Stay in Love as a Couple and True to Yourself* by *Steve and Shaaron Biddulph*
Bestselling authors and communication and parenting experts Steve and Shaaron Biddulph bring you a humorous, loving guide to creating a successful long-term relationship. This highly readable book guides you through the ups and downs of life as a couple or family and gives you the skills you need to survive as a loving partner and parent.

Everybody wants to find love, but in the real world love is something you learn one day at a time. Being a good partner or parent takes courage, honesty and a sense of humour - this book will help you with all three.

The message of this entertaining and informative book is that ALL healthy couples have clashes, and sexual and communication problems can act as sparks that ignite new honesty and closeness - you just need to learn how to deal with them in the right way.

This essential guide for anyone looking for advice on how to deal with life as a couple or a family includes:
• How to grow commitment in small, safe steps.
• Love, Lust and Liking - telling them apart and bringing them together.
• Diagnosing your 'couple style'.
• The 'make-or-break' crises that every marriage or partnership has - and how to use them to make your relationship stronger.
• The Sex-Romance alliance - love that gets better.
• How children can help us grow up and develop a more fulfilling relationship.

5 reviews - 5.0 stars average
208 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 11: *Today's Daily Deals: A future based thriller, a sensual romance and a guide to the universe*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The House of the Scorpion* by *Nancy Farmer*
Matt is six years old when he discovers that he is different from other children and other people. To most, Matt isn't considered a boy at all, but a beast, dirty and disgusting. But to El Patron, lord of a country called Opium, Matt is the guarantee of eternal life. El Patron loves Matt as he loves himself - for Matt is himself. They share the exact same DNA.
As Matt struggles to understand his existence and what that existence truly means, he is threatened by a host of sinister and manipulating characters, from El Patron's power-hungry family to the brain-deadened eejits and mindless slaves that toil Opium's poppy fields. Surrounded by a dangerous army of bodyguards, escape is the only chance Matt has to survive. But even escape is no guarantee of freedom&#8230; because Matt is marked by his difference in ways that he doesn't even suspect.

5 reviews - 4.6 stars average
400 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Falcon's Bride* by *Dawn Thompson*
The link on Amazon for this deal is broken and a search for the book brings up only the paperback so I'm not sure what's going on!

0 reviews - 0.0 stars average
0 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.00* (down from £0.00)

*Science Daily Deal*



*Quantum Theory Cannot Hurt You: A Guide to the Universe* by *Marcus Chown*
The two towering achievements of modern physics are quantum theory and Einstein's general theory of relativity. But, almost a century after their advent, most people haven't the slightest clue what either is about. Did you know that there's so much empty space inside matter that the entire human race could be squeezed into the volume of a sugar cube? Or that you grow old more quickly on the top floor of a building than on the ground floor? Get set for the most entertaining science book of the year.

48 reviews - 4.2 stars average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 12: *Today's Daily Deals: An autobiographical novel about Vietnam, romantic dating adventures (and disasters) in Paris and the story of British wrestling*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Ru* by *Kim Thuy*
Ru: In Vietnamese it means lullaby; in French it is a small stream, but also signifies a flow - of tears, blood, money. Kim Thuy's _Ru_ is literature at its most crystalline: the flow of a life on the tides of unrest and on to more peaceful waters. In vignettes of exquisite clarity, sharp observation and sly wit, we are carried along on an unforgettable journey from a palatial residence in Saigon to a crowded and muddy Malaysian refugee camp, and onward to a new life in Quebec. There, the young girl feels the embrace of a new community, and revels in the chance to be part of the American Dream. As an adult, the waters become rough again: now a mother of two, she must learn to shape her love around the younger boy's autism. Moving seamlessly from past to present, from history to memory and back again, Ru is a book that celebrates life in all its wonder: its moments of beauty and sensuality, brutality and sorrow, comfort and comedy.

6 reviews - 4.0 stars average
164 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Sleeping with Paris (A Paris Romance 1)* by *Juliette Sobanet*
Charlotte Summers is a sassy, young French teacher two days away from moving to Paris. Love of her life by her side, for those romantic kisses walking along the Seine? Check. Dream of studying at the prestigious Sorbonne University? Admission granted. But when she discovers her fiancé's online dating profile and has a little chat with the busty red-head he's been sleeping with on the side, she gives up on committed relationships and decides to navigate Paris on her own. Flings with no strings in the City of Light-mais oui!
Determined to stop other women from finding themselves in her shoes, Charlotte creates an anonymous blog on how to date like a man in the City of Love-that is, how to jump from bed to bed without ever falling in love. But, with a slew of Parisian men beating down her door, a hot new neighbor who feeds her chocolate in bed, and an appearance by her ex-fiancé, she isn't so sure she can keep her promise to remain commitment-free. When Charlotte agrees to write an article for a popular women's magazine about her Parisian dating adventures-or disasters, rather-will she risk losing the one man who's swept her off her feet and her dream job in one fell swoop?

31 reviews - 4.3 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* Other books in the _A Paris Romance_ series, also available on Kindle:

 

*Sport Daily Deal*



*The Wrestling* by *Simon Garfield*
This is a book about Kendo Nagasaki, Mick McManus, Les Kellett, Klondyke Kate and Dr Death - men and women who used to fight each other every night for pride and money.
Margaret Thatcher once wrote adoringly to Big Daddy, and Frank Sinatra told Giant Haystacks that British wrestlers were the best entertainers in the world. The Duke of Edinburgh attended the live shows, expressing a preference for Johnny Kwango, who specialized in head-butts. Millions would watch this curious pursuit on television every Saturday afternoon. Many said it was a fake, yet many more didn't seem to mind.
But then Big Daddy had a stroke, the commentator started making sexploitation films and a plumber from Wolverhampton made an unexpected housecall on Kendo Nagasaki. They took it off the television shortly after wrestlers started dying during the bouts. These days, those who are left like to talk.

34 reviews - 4.4 stars average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 13: *Today's Daily Deals: A YA fantasy mystery, a glamorous contemporary romance and an investigation into the British tax system*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Dead Girls Detective Agency* by *Suzy Cox*
Being told you're dead is one thing. But having to solve your own murder? It's a lot for a girl to take in. And solving the mystery behind your death can be murder.
Charlotte wakes up at Hotel Atessa, home to murdered New York teenagers and HQ of The Dead Girls Detective Agency. Before she has time to adjust to her new dead self, she's introduced to her new afterlife companions, Lorna, Nancy and the cute - if slightly hostile - dead boy, Eddison.
But where does this leave Charlotte and her boyfriend David? Is it possible to have a long-distance relationship from beyond the grave? The only way out of this limbo is to figure out who killed her, or she'll have to spend eternity here. But who could hate her enough to want her dead?

7 reviews - 4.7 stars average
337 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Hollywood Sinners* by *Victoria Fox*
From the deepest desires come the deadliest deeds&#8230;and these four couples are about to pay for their sins&#8230;
Marriage to Hollywood heartthrob Cole Steel secured Lana Falcon a glittering place on the red carpet. But has she trapped herself in a gilded cage?
Kate diLaurentis's career is fading as quickly as her looks... What could be worse than discovering her husband s latest mistress is Hollywood's hottest starlet? Her only option is the most shocking revenge.
Chloe French's innocent beauty has captured a million hearts, but no one's warned her of the dangerous, dark temptation of rock star Nate - will lust destroy her?
Robert St Louis's fairytale wedding to Sin City s richest heiress is tabloid gold... But scandal circles like a vulture - dirty secrets are about to be exposed!

79 reviews - 4.5 stars average
608 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Business Daily Deal*



*The Great Tax Robbery: How Britain Became a Tax Haven for Fat Cats and Big Business* by *Richard Brooks*
Investigative journalist and former tax-inspector Richard Brooks makes a mockery of government promises to "crack" the problem of tax avoidance. Discover why thousands of British state schools and NHS hospitals are owned by shell companies based in offshore tax havens; how "British" companies like Vodafone are designing their own tax laws; and how the taxman turns a blind eye to billions in illegally evaded tax in secret Swiss bank accounts.
This ground-breaking exposé charts how the UK has become a global tax haven that serves the super wealthy, while everyone else picks up the bill. From offshore City bonus schemes to the exploitation of developing countries, Brooks unpicks the tangled mess of loopholes that well known multinationals, bankers, and celebrities use to legally circumvent British tax. Shocking and riveting, this is a bold manifesto for a tax system where we all contribute our fair share.

16 reviews - 5.0 stars average
304 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.59* (down from £12.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 14: *Today's Daily Deals: A crime thriller, a romantic mystery and advice on how to be a success*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Drop* by *Howard Linskey*
Geordie' Cartwright has disappeared, along with Bobby Mahoney's money. I have to find him and fast, or it's going to be my face staring into the business end of a nail gun'
David Blake is no gangster, or so he likes to think. He's a white-collar criminal, working for gangster Bobby Mahoney, enjoying the good life while the money keeps on pouring in. Trouble is, a big chunk of that money has just gone missing, along with Geordie Cartwright, and Blake is getting the blame.
Has Geordie done a runner with The Drop or has he been killed by a rival gang? As Blake goes deeper into the Newcastle underworld, a seedy and violent place filled with dodgy clubs, pubs, lap-dancing bars and brothels, he slowly starts to uncover the truth; there's a rat in Bobby's crew and someone else is planning a take-over. Meanwhile the Serious Organised Crime Agency and an ambitious DI are both closing in on Bobby. It's just a matter of time before he's finally nicked for good. Blake must uncover the truth before it's too late for them all.
If that were not enough, he has to choose between his girlfriend, the beautiful lawyer Laura and the impossible-to-resist Sarah, his boss's gorgeous young daughter. Sarah might just be the most dangerous person in his life right now, if her dad finds out.
In a desperate and bloody finale, Blake has to make an agonising choice and someone has to pay the ultimate price in _The Drop_.

52 reviews - 4.4 stars average
323 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Summer We All Ran Away* by *Cassandra Parkin*
When nineteen year old Davey finds himself drunk, beaten and alone, he is rescued by the oddly-assorted inhabitants of an abandoned and beautiful house in the West Country. Their only condition for letting him join them is that he asks them no questions.
More than thirty years ago in that same house, burned-out rock star Jack Laker writes a ground-breaking comeback album, and abandons the girl who saved his life to embark on a doomed and passionate romance with a young actress. His attempt to escape his destructive lifestyle leads to deceit, debauchery and even murder.
As Davey and his fellow housemate Priss try to uncover the secrets of the house's inhabitants, both past and present, it becomes clear that the five strangers have all been drawn there by the events and the music of that long-ago summer.

17 reviews - 4.8 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Psychology Daily Deal*



*The Art of Being Brilliant: Transform Your Life by Doing What Works For You* by *Andy Cope*
A pep talk in your pocket
This short, small, highly illustrated book will fill you to the brim with happiness, positivity, wellbeing and, most importantly, success! Andy Cope and Andy Whittaker are experts in the art of happiness and positive psychology and The Art of Being Brilliant is crammed full of good advice, instructive case studies, inspiring quotes, some funny stuff and important questions to make you think about your work, relationships and life.
You see being brilliant, successful and happy isn't about dramatic change, it's about finding out what really works for you and doing more of it! The authors lay down their six common-sense principles that will ensure you focus on what you're good at and become super brilliant both at work and at home.
• A richly illustrated, 2 colour, small book full of humour, inspiring quotes and solid advice
• A great read with a serious underlying message - how to foster positivity and bring about success in every aspect of your life
• Outlines six common-sense principles that will help you ensure you are the best you can be

59 reviews - 4.6 stars average
216 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.79* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 15: *Today's Daily Deals: A woman deals with the death of her father and the end of her marriage, a summer romance and a look at the impact of the Great War on those left behind *

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Chasing Rainbows: A Novel* by *Kathleen Long*
Chocolate. Tattered robe. Wedding video. Wine. Things aren't looking so good for Bernadette Murphy.
With the breakup of her marriage, the sudden death of her father, and the announcement of her best friend's pregnancy, Bernadette finds herself careening toward rock bottom. So why stop short? She quits her job, gets herself banned-for life-from the mall, and goes on a late-night-infomercial spending spree. To top it all off, her dog gets kicked out of obedience school-again.
Just when she thinks there's nothing left for the universe to throw at her, she discovers the one thing she needs the most: a reminder of her father's love. In the book of cryptograms he left behind, Bernie's father helps guide her through the pain that's consuming her. With each solved puzzle, her father's encoded lessons give Bernie the courage to face life head-on. And as her father always said, "In life, you either choose to sing a rainbow, or you don't."
For Bernie, the singing is about to begin.

4 reviews - 4.0 stars average
277 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £7.05)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Crazy Little Thing (A Bell Harbor Novel)* by *Tracy Brogan*
If Sadie Turner is good at anything, it's putting stuff in order. So when she finds her "perfect" life in disarray, she hopes a summer vacation at her aunt's lake house will help her piece it back together. She wants to relax, reboot, and heal the wounds left by her cheating ex-husband. And that requires time away from men. All men. Or so she thinks.
With two slobbering dogs and two cousins living there-one a flamboyant decorator intent on making over Sadie-it's hard to get a moment's peace at eccentric Aunt Dody's house, especially with everyone so determined to set her up with Desmond, the sexy new neighbor.
Desmond is Sadie's worst nightmare. Tall, tanned, muscular&#8230;and to top it off, he's great with her kids. But he must have a flaw-he's a man-so Sadie vows to keep her distance.
As summer blazes on, the life Sadie is trying so hard to simplify only becomes more complicated-a new career presents itself, her evil ex haunts her, and Aunt Dody reveals a tragic secret-but maybe a little chaos is just what Sadie needs to get her life back in order.

49 reviews - 4.5 stars average
341 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*History Daily Deal*



*The Quick and the Dead* by *Richard van Emden*
At the end of the First World War more than 192,000 wives had lost their husbands, and nearly 400,000 children had lost their fathers. A further half a million children had lost one or more siblings. Appallingly, one in eight wives died within a year of receiving news of their husband's death. Few people remained unscathed and the effects of the conflict are still with us. _The Quick and the Dead_ will pay tribute to the families who were left to suffer at home while their husband, fathers and sons went off to fight, and the generations that followed. Through the stories in this ground-breaking history, we realise not just what became of our grandfathers but how their experiences influenced the children, grandchildren and great grandchildren of a generation that they left at home. Against all the odds some stories ended happily - missing fathers did return, men thought to be dead returned from prisoner of war camps to a joyous reunion. For others the loss, while difficult to bear at the time, gave them an independence, drive and ambition that ensured that their lives were successful and a fitting tribute to those who died. Very few people know that only the first minute's silence on Armistice Day is in memory of the dead of the Great War and all the subsequent wars. The second minute is for the living, the survivors of the war, and the wives and the children they left behind. Through a unique collection of over fifty interviews, private diaries and a remarkable collection of unpublished letters written by the soldiers to their families back home, _The Quick and the Dead_ is a history of those who are commonly forgotten and neglected when the fallen are remembered on Armistice Day.

16 reviews - 4.9 stars average
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 17: *Today's Daily Deals: A thriller, short stories about modern travel and how to deal with stress*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Split Second* by *Cath Staincliffe*
On a winter's evening, a trio of unruly teenagers board a bus, ganging up on Luke Murray, hurling abuse and threatening to kill him. The bus is full but no one intervenes until Jason Barnes, a young student, challenges the gang. Luke seizes the chance to run off the bus, but he's followed. 
Andrew Barnes is dragged from the shower by his wife Valerie: there's a fight in the front garden and Jason's trying to break it up. As Andrew rushes to help, the gang flees. Jason shouts for an ambulance for Luke, but it is he who will pay the ultimate price. _Split Second_, Cath Staincliffe's insightful and moving novel, explores the impact of violent crime - is it ever right to look the other way?

20 reviews - 4.3 stars average
313 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*LoveSexTravelMusik* by *Rodge Glass*
Beautifully crafted, witty, perceptive, sometimes shocking and often heart-breaking stories that examine the impact of cheap international travel on modern lives and relationships. A lads' weekend in Eastern Europe spirals out of control. A bleeding tourist is rescued by a stranger in downtown Toronto. A middle-aged woman holidaying in Tunisia considers the local options for love. An unemployed man shares his fantasies of a sex tour of Arizona with his long-suffering girlfriend. A woman is drawn into an impromptu but life-changing football game in the heart of the Amazon. Following his universally acclaimed third novel, _Bring Me the Head of Ryan Giggs_, Somerset Maugham Award-winner, Rodge Glass, has created a themed, contemporary story collection like no other. With wit, wisdom, insight and pathos, he examines men and women of all ages who, through the advent of discount air travel, play out their lives and loves across the globe. Glass brilliantly captures the isolation, dislocation and occasional epiphanies of those who find themselves a thousand miles from home, and those who long to be.

6 reviews - 4.8 stars average
240 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Psychology Daily Deal*



*How Not To Worry: The Remarkable Truth of How a Small Change Can Help You Stress Less and Enjoy Life More* by *Paul McGee*
Are You A Worrier? Do you seem to worry more than most? Do you find that insignificant things stress you out? Do you sweat the small stuff and the big stuff too? Well, now's the time to stop worrying and start living.
Worry, stress, anxiety - whichever label you prefer to use - can have consequences that impact not only our lives, but the lives of others around us. When we worry it's like the engine of our mind is constantly being revved up. It doesn't allow us time to switch off and rest. It tires you out. And when you're tired you're less likely to think straight. And when you're not thinking straight it's easy to make stupid mistakes and confuse priorities...
But relax. There is a way forward. In _How Not to Worry_ Paul McGee shows us that there is a way to tackle life's challenges in a calmer and more considered way. It is possible to use a certain degree of worry and anxiety to spur us on towards positive, constructive action, and then leave the rest behind. With down to earth, real life advice, How Not to Worry helps us understand why worrying is such a big deal and the reasons for it, exposing the behavioural traps we fall into when faced with challenges. It then helps us to move on with tools and ideas to deal with our worries in a more constructive way.

29 reviews - 4.4 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.89* (down from £10.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 18: *Today's Daily Deals: A mystery set in a nightmarish future, a "modern American literary classic" and how to generate wealth*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*What Lot's Wife Saw* by *Ioanna Bourazopoulou*
It's been twenty-five years since the Overflow flooded Southern Europe, drowning Rome, Vienna and Istanbul, and turning Paris into a major port. At the Dead Sea, the earth has opened up to reveal a strange violet salt to which the world has become addicted, and a colony has been established by the mysterious Consortium of Seventy-Five to control the supply. Run by murderers, fugitives and liars, the Colony is a haven to those fleeing Europe - especially the privileged "Purple Stars". But when the governor of the Colony dies suddenly and mysteriously, the six officials turn on each other, sparking a terrifying chain of events which threatens the very existence of the Colony. In Paris, Phileas Book, the greatest crossword compiler of his age and creator of the Epistleword, is recruited by the sinister Consortium. Presented with the epistolary confessions of the six, he is ordered to sift truth from lies to find out who killed the unpopular Governor Bera. But as Phileas starts to unravel the mystery, he begins to realise that these are no ordinary letters and that nothing less than the course of human history is at stake. _What Lot's Wife Saw_ is an astonishing and beautifully written novel about the fear, sin and guilt that lurks in the dark corridors of the human conscience. It is a story on an epic scale about betrayal, sacrifice and unconditional love, and a darkly humorous parable recalling the Biblical tales of God's terrible rage and the fate that befell those who suffered it. But, above all, it is an enthralling vision of a nightmarish world which only the power of humanity can change.

4 reviews - 5.0 stars average
384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £11.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Foreign Bodies* by *Cynthia Ozick*
Shortlisted for the Orange Prize for Fiction 2012, _Foreign Bodies_ is a dazzling and profound exploration of the human face of the central relationship in the last century: that between the old world and the new.
The collapse of her brief marriage has stalled Bea Nightingale's life, leaving her middle-aged and alone, teaching in an impoverished borough of 1950s New York. A plea from her estranged brother gives Bea the excuse to escape lassitude by leaving for Paris to retrieve a nephew she barely knows; but the siren call of Europe threatens to deafen Bea to the dangers of entangling herself in the lives of her brother's family.
By one of America's great living writers, _Foreign Bodies_ is a truly virtuosic novel. The story of Bea's travails on the continent is a fierce and heartbreaking insight into the curious nature of love: how it can be commanded and abused; earned and cherished; or even lost altogether.

21 reviews - 3.2 stars average
277 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Business Daily Deal*



*The Millionaire Next Door* by *Thomas J. Stanley Ph.D*
Most of the truly wealthy in the United States don't live in Beverly Hills or on Park Avenue. They live next door.
America's wealthy seldom get that way through an inheritance or an advanced degree. They bargain-shop for used cars, raise children who don't realize how rich their families are, and reject a lifestyle of flashy exhibitionism and competitive spending. In fact, the glamorous people many of us think of as "rich" are actually a tiny minority of America's truly wealthy citizens-and behave quite differently than the majority.
At the time of its first publication in 1996, The Millionaire Next Door was a groundbreaking examination of America's rich-exposing for the first time the seven common qualities that appear over and over among this exclusive demographic. This new edition, the first since 1998, includes a new foreword by Dr. Thomas J. Stanley-updating the original content in the context of the 21st century.

304 reviews - 3.8 stars average
278 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £9.9)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 19: *Today's Daily Deals: A psychological thriller, an epic romantic saga and a look at the tools and tricks of writing*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Sacrificial Man* by *Ruth Dugdall*
What I want to say is that suicide is my choice. No-one else is to blame. Man seeks beautiful woman for the journey of a lifetime: Will you help me to die?
When Probation Officer Cate Austin is given her new assignment, she faces the highest-profile case of her career. Alice Mariani is charged with assisted suicide and Cate must recommend a sentence. Alice insists her story is one of misinterpreted love, forcing those around her to analyse their own lives. Who is to decide what is normal and when does loyalty turn to obsession? Investigating the loophole that lies between murder and euthanasia, Cate must now meet the woman who agreed to comply with her lover's final request. Shocking revelations expose bitter truths that can no longer be ignored.

90 reviews - 4.2 stars average
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*A Song in the Daylight* by *Paullina Simons*
How well can you ever really know someone?
If anyone asked Larissa's husband, children or friends if she was happy, they would say yes. Sometimes too busy, sometimes irritable - but really, what in her wonderful life could be wrong? She has a happy marriage, a dream house, and everything she ever wanted at her fingertips.
Yet a chance encounter with a young man new to town hits her like a lightning bolt. Their connection is electric. Suddenly her lovely home life seems claustrophobic, and the familiar mundane. Irresistible passion drives her to contemplate the unthinkable. But if she dares to make the impossible leap, what will her life be then? Whatever choice she makes, someone will be betrayed&#8230;

20 reviews - 4.1 stars average
787 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Writing Daily Deal*



*Reading Like a Writer: A Guide for People Who Love Books and for Those Who Want to Write Them* by *Francine Prose*
In her entertaining and edifying New York Times bestseller, acclaimed author Francine Prose invites you to sit by her side and take a guided tour of the tools and tricks of the masters to discover why their work has endured. Written with passion, humour and wisdom, Reading Like a Writer will inspire readers to return to literature with a fresh eye and an eager heart - to take pleasure in the long and magnificent sentences of Philip Roth and the breathtaking paragraphs of Isaac Babel; to look to John le Carré for a lesson in how to advance plot through dialogue and to Flannery O'Connor for the cunning use of the telling detail; to be inspired by Emily Brontë's structural nuance and Charles Dickens's deceptively simple narrative techniques. Most importantly, Prose cautions readers to slow down and pay attention to words, the raw material out of which all literature is crafted, and reminds us that good writing comes out of good reading.

24 reviews - 4.5 stars average
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 20: *Today's Daily Deals: A first hand account of the rise of the Third Reich, an historical romance and sailing the Atlantic solo*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Berlin Diary: The Journal of a Foreign Correspondent 1934-1941* by *William L. Shirer*
A radio broadcaster and journalist for Edward R. Murrow at CBS, William Shirer was new to the world of broadcast journalism when he began keeping a diary while in Europe during the 1930s. It was in 1940, still a virtual unknown, that Shirer wondered whether his reminiscences of the collapse of the world around Nazi Germany could be of any interest or value as a book.
Shirer's _Berlin Diary_, which is considered the first full record of what was happening in Germany during the rise of the Third Reich, first appeared in 1941. The book was an instant success. But how did Shirer get such a valuable firsthand account? He had anonymous sources willing to speak with him, provided their identity remained protected and disguised so as to avoid retaliation from the Gestapo. Shirer recorded his and others' eyewitness views to the horror that Hitler was inflicting on his people in his effort to conquer Europe. Shirer continued his job as a foreign correspondent and radio reporter for CBS until Nazi press censors made it virtually impossible for him to do his job with any real accuracy. He left Europe, taking with him the invaluable, unforgettable (and horrific) contents of his _Berlin Diary_.
_Berlin Diary_ brings the reader as close as any reporter has ever been to Hitler and the rise of the Third Reich. Shirer's honest, lucid and passionate reporting of the brutality with which Hitler came to power and the immediate reactions of those who witnessed these events is for all time.

36 reviews - 4.3 stars average
627 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £23.31)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Le Temps Des Cerises* by *Zillah Bethell*
If you've seen _Les Mis_ and are still wanting more, this new ebook could be just what you need.
_Le Temps Des Cerises_ is set at the barricades of Paris in the 1870s, just a few years after Victor Hugo penned his epic novel. The citizens are still suffering, this time being starved out by the Prussian siege and the Versaillais, and even rats are on the menu.
For 17-year-old Eveline Renan the horror also brings excitement as she finds herself on the frontline, caught between two lovers: the dreamy poet Laurie, and his heroic friend Alphonse. She has no idea that just a few streets away, disgraced nun Bernadine is selling herself to save the lives of innocents, including hers.
As the Gare du Nord becomes a centre of resistance, Eveline finds a revolution on the streets that is reflected in the hearts of the soldiers, nuns, artisans, lovers and renegades of this chaotic city. She and others are forced to find their own ways of living and dying as the fighting finally reaches the young men at the barricades of la semaine sanglante - the bloody week of the Paris Commune.

1 review - 5.0 stars
260 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Sailing Daily Deal*



*Where the Ocean Meets the Sky: Solo into the Unknown* by *Crispin Latymer*
'Nobody grows old living a number of years; people grow old only by deserting their ideals. Years wrinkle the skin, but to give up enthusiasm wrinkles the soul.'
When Crispin Latymer hit 50 he had a 'What now?' moment - and decided he wanted to sail the Atlantic solo. But he was no intrepid adventurer - Latymer was an ordinary sailor, used to cruising the coasts of the UK, who wanted to do something memorable before he was too old.
His voyage turned into an epic. Only two days into his trip, Latymer was caught by Tropical Storm Delta. During the following 23 days he also broke two ribs, was followed by pirates in a scary incident off the Mauritanian coast, and then broke a toe. He describes it all as 'magical'.
Writing in an understated, inspirational way that speaks to ordinary sailors just like himself, Crispin's captivating story will encourage other cosy cruisers to break out of their comfort zone and dare to push their boundaries to where the ocean meets the sky.

12 reviews - 4.2 stars average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 21: *Today's Daily Deals: Three generations of secrets left untold, a fun, contemporary romance and a scientific biography*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*A Stone's Throw* by *Fiona Shore*
'The people you love, they just slip away ... I won't let you do that ...'A man and his young son set out on a journey one snow struck day. Another man skims stones across the sea with his daughter. Three generations separate them, but one loss connects them - sixty years apart, but no more than a stone's throw. In between these two men is Meg. Like everyone, she's made choices in her life, and mostly she's proud of them. But that doesn't mean she isn't haunted by what might have been ...Set in England and Africa, opening during World War Two, _A Stone's Throw_ is about how secrets linger and the price we pay to keep them. Most of all, it's about the choices we make, about consequences - and how we must, finally, let go of the past and face the future.

24 reviews - 4.5 stars average
241 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £11.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Irresistible* by *Liz Bankes*
When Mia gets a summer job in a country club, she strikes up a friendship with the laid-back and funny Dan. During shifts they keep each other amused and make plans to go travelling. However, from the beginning Mia finds herself drawn to the wealthy bad boy, Jamie. Jamie and his beautiful and privileged girlfriend Cleo relieve their boredom by messing with people's lives. Mia knows that her relationship with Jamie is wrong, but there's something so dangerously exciting about him that she just can't stop.

15 reviews - 4.1 stars average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Biography Daily Deal*



*The Strangest Man: The Hidden Life of Paul Dirac, Quantum Genius* by *Graham Farmelo*
Paul Dirac was one of the leading pioneers of the greatest revolution in 20th-century science: quantum mechanics. The youngest theoretician ever to win the Nobel Prize for Physics, he was also pathologically reticent, strangely literal-minded and legendarily unable to communicate or empathize. Through his greatest period of productivity, his postcards home contained only remarks about the weather.
Based on a previously undiscovered archive of family papers, Graham Farmelo celebrates Dirac's massive scientific achievement while drawing a compassionate portrait of his life and work. Farmelo shows a man who, while hopelessly socially inept, could manage to love and sustain close friendship.
_The Strangest Man_ is an extraordinary and moving human story, as well as a study of one of the most exciting times in scientific history.

70 reviews - 4.6 stars average
560 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £10.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 22: *Today's Daily Deals: Chinese immigrants caught up in the US Civil War, a romance in war-time Hong Kong and a biography of one of America's greatest writers*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Spy Lover* by *Kiana Davenport*
Fleeing drought and famine in China, Johnny Tom arrives in America with dreams of becoming a citizen. Having survived vigilantes hunting "yellow dogs" and slave auction-blocks, Johnny is kidnapped from his Mississippi village by Confederate soldiers, taken from his wife and daughter, and forced to fight for the South. Eventually defecting to the Union side, he is promised American citizenship in exchange for his loyal services. But first Johnny must survive the butchery of battles and the cruelties inflicted on non-white soldiers.
Desperate to find Johnny, his daughter, Era, is enlisted as a spy. She agrees to work as a nurse at Confederate camps while scouting for the North. Amidst the unspeakable carnage of wounded soldiers, she finds solace in Warren Petticomb, a cavalryman who lost an arm at Shiloh. As devastation mounts in both armies, Era must choose where her loyalties lie-with her beloved father in the North, or with the man who passionately sustains her in the South.
A novel of extraordinary scope that will stand as a defining work on the Chinese immigrant experience, _The Spy Lover_ is a paean to the transcendence of love and the resilience of the human spirit.

17 reviews - 4.4 stars average
305 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Rice Paper Diaries* by *Francesca Rhydderch*
Hong Kong,1940. When newly wed Elsa Jones, fresh out from Wales, loses her first baby, she is torn apart by grief and homesickness. War is coming closer - Allied soldiers start to appear on the streets and there are bomb shelters in downtown Wan Chai - but Elsa barely notices. Then the Japanese invade. After a humiliating defeat, European and American civilians are rounded up and taken to an internment camp on the south of the island. Now Elsa and her husband, Tommy, are faced with the task of surviving in a hostile environment where there can be no secrets. Told from the intimate perspectives of Elsa, Tommy, their Chinese amah, Lin, and daughter, Mari, _The Rice Paper Diaries_ movingly brings to life the dramatic events in wartime Hong Kong, and lays bare the tragedies as well as the joys of coming home.

5 reviews - 5.0 stars average
230 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Biography Daily Deal*



*Capote: A Biography* by *Gerald Clarke*
One of the strongest fiction writers of his generation, Truman Capote became a literary star while still in his teens. His most phenomenal successes include _Breakfast at Tiffany's_, _In Cold Blood_ and _Other Voices, Other Rooms_. Even while his literary achievements were setting the standards that other fiction and nonfiction writers would follow for generations, Capote descended into a spiral of self-destruction and despair.
This biography by Gerald Clarke was first published in 1988-just four years after Capote's death. It was the basis for _Capote_, the 2005 film starring Philip Seymour Hoffman, who won an Academy Award for his performance.
Clarke paints a vivid behind-the-scenes picture of Capote's life-based on hundreds of hours of in-depth interviews with Capote himself and the people close to him. From the glittering heights of notoriety and parties with the rich and famous to his later struggles with addiction, Capote emerges as a richly multidimensional person-both brilliant and flawed.

6 reviews - 4.2 stars average
636 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 22: *Today's Daily Deals: The satirical insight of Vonnegut, an interracial romance and how to be happy*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Galapagos* by *Kurt Vonnegut*
Vonnegut was in his early sixties and his career, still successful, drawing toward a kind of bitter summation when _Galapagos_ (1985) was published. His early work with its unequivocal statement of absurdity and hopelessness was now almost four decades behind when he completed this meditation on Darwinism, fate and the essential irrelevance of the human condition.
Humanity has in the millions of years after inevitable holocaust and exile transmogrified into a race of not-quite-human seals on Darwin's Galapagos Islands. Leon Trotsky Trout, the son of Vonnegut's wretched familiar character Kilgore Trout, watches and broods over his no-longer-human descendants who have made natural selection a matter of debased survivalism. 
Using a device common in his novels after _Slaughterhouse-Five_, the material is presented in the form of a transcript or memoir; Trout unhappily witnesses a sad outcome which may nonetheless represent the best of all human possibilities. Trout's father Kilgore, in ghostly form, remains in communication, urging his son to cease observing and exit, but Leon will not take the opportunity, feeling linked to the pathetic, morphed shards of humanity who remain on the Islands. Whether the survival of the seals constitutes human survival, whether Kilgore and his son are imaginary fragments of evolutionary decay lurk as questions beneath a sequence of events which show Vonnegut trapped in the Age of Reagan.
Vonnegut is trying to see through (rather than to shape) his material; the theme of the novel represents a kind of apotheosis and never has Vonnegut's ambiguous despair been more clearly revealed or more clearly made the engine of his narrative.

22 reviews - 4.0 stars average
338 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Color of Love* by *Sandra Kitt*
An artist trapped in an unfulfilling relationship, Leah Downey wants more out of life. But she plays it safe, never venturing too far from her comfort zone . . . not since the night she was mugged at knifepoint.
Beginning a relationship with a perfect stranger is completely out of character for Leah. But something about Jason Horn strikes a chord deep within her. They couldn't be more different. Jason is white, a streetwise New York cop haunted by his own demons. He's stunned by his instant attraction to this vibrant black woman who arouses both desire and his fiercest protective instincts.

35 reviews - 4.5 stars average
404 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Motivational Daily Deal*



*Happy This Year!: The Secret to Getting Happy Once and for All* by *Will Bowen*
A practical, yet inspirational work that proposes it's the inner world of our psyches that determines happiness, not outside forces. We have control over our own happiness and this powerful book offers concrete advice on how to tap into it and nourish it all year round. The author focuses explicitly on the positive ways we can establish a higher set-point in our thoughts, speech, and actions, resulting in greater sustainable levels of happiness. Regardless of what the year and your life may bring, we can become measurably and sustainably happier.

41 reviews - 4.3 stars average
215 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 24: *Today's Daily Deals: An historical drama, a contemporary romance for Austen fans and a guide to self-help*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Wilding* by *Maria McCann*
In her second novel Maria McCann returns to 17th Century England, where life is struggling to return to normal after the horrific tumult of the Civil War. In the village of Spadboro Jonathan Dymond, a 26-year old cider-maker who lives with his parents, has until now enjoyed a quiet, harmonious existence. As the novel opens, a letter arrives from his uncle with a desperate request to speak with his father. When his father returns from the visit the next day, all he can say is that Jonathan's uncle has died. Then Jonathan finds a fragment of the letter in the family orchard, with talk of inheritance and vengeance. He resolves to unravel the mystery at the heart of his family - a mystery which will eventually threaten the lives and happiness of Jonathan and all those he holds dear.

47 reviews - 4.0 stars average
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Austenland: A Novel (Austenland 1)* by *Shannon Hale*
Jane is a young New York woman who can never seem to find the right man-perhaps because of her secret obsession with Mr. Darcy, as played by Colin Firth in the BBC adaptation of _Pride and Prejudice_. When a wealthy relative bequeaths her a trip to an English resort catering to Austen-obsessed women, however, Jane's fantasies of meeting the perfect Regency-era gentleman suddenly become more real than she ever could have imagined. Is this total immersion in a fake Austenland enough to make Jane kick the Austen obsession for good, or could all her dreams actually culminate in a Mr. Darcy of her own?
In this addictive, charming and compassionate story, Shannon Hale brings out the Jane Austen obsessive in all of us.

83 reviews - 3.4 stars average
209 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* A further story set in _Austenland_ is also available on Kindle for £4.79:



*Health Daily Deal*



*Resilience: How to cope when everything around you keeps changing[/url]* by *Liggy Webb*
Stressful situations are a fact of life. Job insecurity, financial burden, relationship doubt are all too familiar. Some people approach them with confidence and poise, facing change and challenges head on. Others back away slowly into a corner and become quivering wrecks at the mere thought of them. So what is it that makes some people cope with these adverse situations so well? It's not about what is happening to you, but how you react to it. It's about your resilience.
Happiness guru Liggy Webb is here to help us all find positivity and inner strength to cope with stressful situations. Arming you with a personal toolkit to handle day to day challenges, and providing strategies for thriving in uncertain times Liggy shows you how to increase your 'bouncibility' and bounce back from whatever negative things life throws at you.
• Timely topic with governments across the world promoting happiness on the one hand and dealing with vast economic uncertainty and austerity on the other 
• Easy to digest, anecdotal and practical guide with lots of common sense advice
• Contains timely examples and tips tailored for coping with difficult times

45 reviews - 4.5 stars average
199 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.89* (down from £10.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 25: *Today's Daily Deals: Historical drama, the 6th book in the Regency Romance series and the remarkable story of rescuing a baby owl*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The King's Daughter (Thornleigh 2)* by *Barbara Kyle*
A battle royal between two warring sisters...
Upon the death of King Henry VIII, Queen Mary assumes the Tudor throne. Her first order of business is to wed the Catholic King Philip of Spain, creating a powerful alliance that will transform Mary's fanatical dream of ridding England of Protestantism into terrifying reality. And so begins her bloody reign...

Even as she plans for her own nuptials, Isabel Thornleigh is working on various plots to overthrow Mary and bring her sister Elizabeth to power. But none of the secrets Isabel has discovered compares to the truths hidden in her own family. With her beloved father imprisoned by Queen Mary, only Carlos Valverde - a Spanish mercenary - can help her. And now with England's future at stake, Isabel is prepared to risk all to change the course of history...

5 reviews - 4.6 stars average
557 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* There are several more books in the _Thornleigh_ series, some of which are also available on Kindle:

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Rainbird's Revenge (A House for the Season)* by *M.C. Beaton*
The sixth and final book in the _House for a Season_ series.
Love comes home to A House for the Season!
When the Duke of Pelham returns to his town house at 67 Clarges Street he is grimly determined to find himself a suitable wife, and love will have nothing to do with his selection.
The duke's search is soon disrupted by the arrival in town of Miss Jenny Sutherland - a beautiful but hugely spoilt country girl whose vanity is overwhelming. In fact it was her guardian who brought her to London in the hope her ward will get the put-down she so sorely deserves. But no one had counted on the intervention of Rainbird, the duke's shrewd and resourceful butler. Befriending Jenny, they devise a mischievous scheme that will ensure Jenny's social success - and secure, once and for all, the fate of the close-knit family of servants at No.67 Clarges Street!

11 reviews - 5.0 stars average
192 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* The other books in the _House for a Season_ series are also available on Kindle

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*Wesley* by *Stacey O'Brien*
Sometimes an owl is a woman's best friend&#8230; When biologist Stacey O'Brien met a four-day-old baby barn owl, little did she know that this fateful encounter would turn into an astonishing 19-year saga. With nerve damage in one wing, the owlet had no hope of surviving on his own in the wild. O'Brien was immediately smitten, promising to care for the helpless owlet and give him a permanent home. With both a tender heart and a scientist's eye, O'Brien records his life from a helpless ball of fuzz to a playful, clumsy adolescent to a gorgeous, gold-and-white, adult owl with a heart-shaped face. Their bond deepens as she discovers Wesley's outsize personality, subtle emotions and playful nature. When O'Brien develops her own life-threatening illness, the biologist is rescued from death by the insistent love and courage of this wild animal. _Wesley the Owl_ is a thoroughly engaging, heart-warming, often funny story of a complex, emotional, non-human being capable of reason, play, and, most important, love and loyalty. It is sure to be cherished by animal lovers everywhere.

35 reviews - 4.8 stars average
240 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 26: *Today's Daily Deals: A crime thriller, a contemporary romance and a 'provocative' biography of Marilyn Monroe*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Midnight in Havana* by *Peggy Blair*
In beautiful, crumbling Old Havana, Canadian detective Mike Ellis hopes the sun and sand will help save his troubled marriage. He doesn't yet know that it's dead in the water - much like the little Cuban boy last seen begging the Canadian couple for a few pesos.
For Inspector Ricardo Ramirez, head of the Major Crimes Unit of the Cuban National Revolutionary Police, finding his prime suspect isn't a problem - Cuban law is. He has only seventy-two hours to secure an indictment and prevent a vicious rapist and killer from leaving the island.
But Ramirez has his own troubles. He is shadowed by the ghosts of murder victims whose crimes have not been solved. As he races against time, the dead haunt his every step.
First in a new series featuring Inspector Ramirez, _Midnight in Havana_ exposes a dark, corrupt city very different from that portrayed by Hemingway, Castro and the tourist industry.

13 reviews - 4.3 stars average
316 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Attachments* by *Rainbow Rowell*
It's 1999 and for the staff of one newspaper office, the internet is still a novelty. By day, two young women, Beth and Jennifer, spend their hours emailing each other, discussing in hilarious detail every aspect of their lives, from love troubles to family dramas. And by night, Lincoln, a shy, lonely IT guy spends his hours reading every exchange. At first their emails offer a welcome diversion, but as Lincoln unwittingly becomes drawn into their lives, the more he reads, the more he finds himself falling for one of them. By the time Lincoln realizes just how head-over-heels he really is, it's way too late to introduce himself. What would he say to her? 'Hi, I'm the guy who reads your e-mail - and also, I think I love you'. After a series of close encounters, Lincoln decides it's time to muster the courage to follow his heart . . . and find out whether there really is such a thing as love before first-sight. Heartwarming, witty and unforgettable, _Attachments_ is an irresistible romantic comedy that has it all.

20 reviews - 3.9 stars average
331 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Biography Daily Deal*



*Marilyn: Norma Jeane* by *Gloria Steinem*
Few books have altered the perception of a celebrity as much as _Marilyn_. Gloria Steinem reveals that behind the familiar sex symbol lay a tortured spirit with powerful charisma, intelligence, and complexity.
The book delves into a topic many other writers have ignored-that of Norma Jeane, the young girl who grew up with an unstable mother, constant shuffling between foster homes, and abuse. Steinem evocatively recreates that world, connecting it to the fragile adult persona of Marilyn Monroe. Her compelling text draws on a long, private interview Monroe gave to photographer George Barris, part of an intended joint project begun during Monroe's last summer. Steinem's _Marilyn_ also includes Barris's extraordinary portraits of Monroe, taken just weeks before the star's death.

3 reviews - 4.0 stars average
182 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.29*

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 27: *Today's Daily Deals: A fast paced financial thriller, a glitzy contemporary romance and a look at the men who shaped the most successful fighting force in world history*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*On The Floor* by *Aifric Campbell*
In the City everything has a price. At the age of twenty-eight, Dubliner Geri Molloy has put her troubled past behind her to become a major player at Steiner's investment bank in London, earning £850k a year doing business with a reclusive hedge fund manager in Hong Kong who, in return for his patronage, likes to ask her about Kant and watch while she eats exotic Asian delicacies. For five years Geri has had it all, but in the months leading up to the outbreak of the Gulf War in 1991, her life starts to unravel. Abandoned by her corporate financier boyfriend, in the grip of a debilitating insomnia, and drinking far too much, Geri becomes entangled in a hostile takeover involving her boss, her client and her ex. With her career on the line as a consequence, and no one to turn to, she is close to losing it, in every sense. Taut and fast-paced, _On The Floor_ is about making money and taking risks; it's about getting away with it, and what happens when you're no longer one step ahead; ultimately, though, it's a reminder to never, ever underestimate the personal cost of success.

12 reviews - 3.9 stars average
260 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Wives V. Girlfriends* by *Katie Agnew*
Jasmine's is the story of rags to riches - the glamour model turned footballer's fiancee has got everything she ever dreamed of - but will her past return to haunt her?
Lila's story is a Hollywood romance-turned-nightmare. The actress who got out of the UK and married the biggest Hollywood star realises she might have sold her soul to get her man.
Maxine is the girl who cried wolf. Three times married, three times divorced - is she ever going to find love on the party circuit?
And Grace, well, she's just the woman who wants to find out everyone's story. A journalist looking for a break, she might just have found it when she swaps London for Marbella. Where glamour girls rub shoulders with Russian oligarchs, and crime godfathers meet Hollywood royalty, when the truth finally comes out, it's going to be the biggest story of all.

27 reviews - 4.5 stars average
528 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Military Daily Deal*



*Admirals* by *Andrew Lambert*
The true story of how Britain's maritime power helped gain this country unparalleled dominance of the world's economy, Admirals celebrates the rare talents of the men who shaped the most successful fighting force in world history. Told through the lives and battles of eleven of our most remarkable admirals, Andrew Lambert's book stretches from the Armada to the Second World War, culminating with the spirit which led Andrew Browne Cunningham famously to declare, when the army feared he would lose too many ships, 'it takes three years to build a ship; it takes three centuries to build a tradition.' A riveting account of the men who built Britain's astounding fighting force on the seas.

13 reviews - 4.6 stars average
519 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 28: *Today's Daily Deals: 18 books from one of the longest running crime series ever published, two girls looking for love, fame and fortune in London and growing up as the child of severe hoarders*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*18 books from the 87th Precinct Series* by *Ed McBain*
Ed McBain was one of the pen names of successful and prolific crime fiction author Evan Hunter (1926-2005). Debuting in 1956, the popular _87th Precinct_ series is one of the longest running crime series ever published, featuring more than 50 novels, and is hailed as "one of the great literary accomplishments of the last half-century." McBain was awarded the Grand Master Award for lifetime achievement in 1986 by the Mystery Writers of America and was the first American to receive the Cartier Diamond Dagger award from the Crime Writers Association of Great Britain. Today, Amazon offers 18 books from the series as it's Kindle Daily Deal.

*£0.99 each*



You can find all 18 books on offer here

*Romance Daily Deal*



*West End Girls* by *Jenny Colgan*
The streets of London are the perfect place to discover your dreams . . . 
They may be twin sisters, but Lizzie and Penny Berry are complete opposites - Penny is blonde, thin and outrageous; Lizzie is quiet, thoughtful and, well, definitely not thin. But they both share a desperate desire to DO something with their lives. 
When, out of the blue, they learn they have a grandmother living in Chelsea, who asks them to flat-sit her King's Road pad while she is in hospital, the girls' ambitions finally seem to be falling into place. But, as they soon discover, it's not easy to become an It Girl, and west end boys aren't at all like Hugh Grant . . .

22 reviews - 3.8 stars average
336 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*Coming Clean: A Memoir* by *Kimberly Rae Miller*
Kim Miller is an immaculately put-together woman with a great career, a loving boyfriend, and a tidy apartment on Manhattan's Upper West Side. You would never guess that Kim grew up behind the closed doors of her family's idyllic Long Island house, navigating between teetering stacks of aging newspapers, broken computers, and boxes upon boxes of unused junk festering in every room-the product of her father's painful and unending struggle with hoarding.
In this moving coming-of-age story, Kim brings to life her rat-infested home, her childhood consumed by concealing her father's shameful secret from friends, and the emotional burden that ultimately led to an attempt to take her own life. And in beautiful prose, Miller sheds light on her complicated yet loving relationship with her parents that has thrived in spite of the odds.
_Coming Clean_ is a story about recognizing where we come from and the relationships that define us-and about finding peace in the homes we make for ourselves.

1 review - 4.0 stars
268 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Sep 30: *Today's Daily Deals: A 'witty, twisty' thriller, a touching and funny romance and one woman's personal exodus from Egypt*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Death by Hollywood* by *Steve Bochco*
One evening, spying on his Hollywood Hills neighbours through his $4,000 electronic telescope, Bobby witnesses a beautiful woman making love to a handsome Latin actor called Ramon. As their pillow talk turns ugly, Bobby watches in horror as the woman appears to bludgeon her lover to death with his own acting trophy. Instead of rushing to the cops, Bobby decides to find out more about the events that led up to the crime, and to use the material for his next movie screenplay. However, when he sneaks into the actor's apartment, the discovery he makes changes his life forever. Empowered by his secret knowledge, Bobby is able to seduce the beautiful woman, while forging a unique friendship with Detective Dennis Farentino, the cop in charge of the investigation. Before long Bobby has dragged the detective, his wife, his lover, and his agent into a Hollywood fun-house hall of mirrors, where only the most manipulative player will survive.

16 reviews - 4.6 stars average
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Me and Mr Darcy* by *Alexandra Potter*
He's every woman's fantasy. After a string of nightmare relationships, Emily Albright has decided she's had it with modern-day men. Shed rather pour herself a glass of wine, curl up with Pride and Prejudice and step into a time where men were dashing, devoted and honourable, strode across fields in breeches, their damp shirts clinging to their chests...So when her best friend invites her to Mexico for a week of margaritas and men, Emily decides to book a guided tour of Jane Austen country instead. She quickly realises she wont find her dream man here. The coach tour is full of pensioners, apart from one Mr Spike Hargreaves, a foul-tempered journalist sent to write a piece on why Mr Darcy's been voted the man most women would love to date. Until she walks into a room and finds herself face-to-face with Darcy himself. And every woman's fantasy suddenly becomes one woman's reality...

75 reviews - 3.3 stars average
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Memoir Daily Deal*



*Sipping from the Nile: My Exodus from Egypt* by *Jean Naggar*
Born into a prominent, sophisticated Jewish family who spend time in Europe and live in the Middle East, author Jean Naggar's coming of age memoir tells the story of her protected youth in an exotic multicultural milieu. To Naggar her childhood seemed a magical time that would never come to an end. But in 1956, Egyptian President Nasser's nationalizing of the Suez Canal set in motion events that would change her life forever. 
An enchanted way of life suddenly ended by multinational hostilities, her close-knit extended family is soon scattered far and wide. Naggar's own family moves to London where she finishes her schooling and is swept into adulthood and the challenge of new horizons in America. Speaking for a different wave of immigrants whose Sephardic origins highlight the American Jewish story through an unfamiliar lens, Naggar traces her personal journey through lost worlds and difficult transitions, exotic locales and strong family values. The story resonates for all in this poignant exploration of the innocence of childhood in a world breaking apart.

49 reviews - 3.8 stars average
388 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 01: *Today's Daily Deals: A dark psychological thriller, romantic suspense and how to increase your productivity*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Cry* by *Helen FitzGerald*
When a baby goes missing on a lonely roadside in Australia, it sets off a police investigation that will become a media sensation and dinner-table talk across the world. Lies, rumours and guilt snowball, causing the parents, Joanna and Alistair, to slowly turn against each other.
Finally Joanna starts thinking the unthinkable: could the truth be even more terrible than she suspected? And what will it take to make things right? _The Cry_ is a dark psychological thriller with a gripping moral dilemma at its heart and characters who will keep you guessing on every page.

12 reviews - 4.9 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Unbound (Crimson Romance)* by *Nikkie Locke*
Dean Whitley is no stranger to murder. In the small town of Hartsville, he isn't just another one of the guys. He is a survivor of the killing spree that left his mother dead and his father heartbroken. Determined to avoid the same lonely fate, he refuses to pursue the one woman he knows he could fall for.
Payten Bailey isn't looking for a happily ever after ending. Busy running her parents' diner, she isn't looking for a relationship at all in spite of her friends' insistent prodding.
An unexpected, and perhaps unavoidable, kiss puts Dean and Payten on a collision course toward disaster. As things heat up between the two, something far deadlier than the temperature is rising. Dean's worst fears come to life when Payten becomes the target for a killer. Plagued by nightmares of his mother's murder, Dean is determined to protect Payten at any cost. The small town police department struggles to find the man behind the attacks. The longer it takes to find answers, the more time a killer has to plan his final revenge.

1 review - 4.0 stars
222 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*Management Daily Deal*



*Manage Your Day-to-Day: Build Your Routine, Find Your Focus, and Sharpen Your Creative Mind (The 99U Book Series)* by *Jocelyn K. Glei*
Are you over-extended, over-distracted, and overwhelmed? Do you work at a breakneck pace all day, only to find that you haven't accomplished the most important things on your agenda when you leave the office?
The world has changed and the way we work has to change, too. With wisdom from 20 leading creative minds, Manage Your Day-to-Day will give you a toolkit for tackling the new challenges of a 24/7, always-on workplace.
Featuring contributions from: Dan Ariely, Leo Babauta, Scott Belsky, Lori Deschene, Aaron Dignan, Erin Rooney Doland, Seth Godin,Todd Henry, Christian Jarrett, Scott McDowell, Mark McGuinness, Cal Newport, Steven Pressfield, Gretchen Rubin, Stefan Sagmeister, Elizabeth G. Saunders, Tony Schwartz, Tiffany Shlain, Linda Stone, and James Victore.

29 reviews - 4.3 stars average
211 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £9.42)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 02: *Today's Daily Deals: A gripping tale of modern London life, a forbidden love and how to take the initiative in your life and career*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Capital* by *John Lanchester*
Pepys Road: an ordinary street in the Capital. Each house has seen its fair share of first steps and last breaths, and plenty of laughter in between. Today, through each letterbox along this ordinary street drops a card with a simple message: We Want What You Have. At forty, Roger Yount is blessed with an expensively groomed wife, two small sons and a powerful job in the City. An annual bonus of a million might seem excessive, but with second homes and nannies to maintain, he's not sure he can get by without it. Elsewhere in the Capital, Zbigniew has come from Warsaw to indulge the super-rich in their interior decoration whims. Freddy Kano, teenage football sensation, has left a two-room shack in Senegal to follow his dream. Traffic warden Quentina has exchanged the violence of the police in Zimbabwe for the violence of the enraged middle classes. For them all, this city offers the chance of a different kind of life. _Capital_ is a post-crash state-of-the nation novel told with compassion and humour, featuring a cast of characters that you will be sad to leave behind.

456 reviews - 3.9 stars average
584 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Calling Me Home* by *Julie Kibler*
A stunning, moving tale of forbidden love in segregated 1930s Kentucky, perfect for fans of _The Help_.
Love doesn't play by the rules . . .
Shalerville, Kentucky, 1939. A world where black maids and handymen are trusted to raise white children and tend to white houses, but from which they are banished after dark. Sixteen-year-old Isabelle McAllister, born into wealth and privilege, finds her ordered life turned upside down when she becomes attracted to Robert, the ambitious black son of her family's housekeeper. Before long Isabelle and Robert are crossing extraordinary, dangerous boundaries and falling deeply in love.
Many years later, eighty-nine-year-old Isabelle will travel from her home in Arlington, Texas, to Ohio for a funeral. With Isabelle is her hairstylist and friend, Dorrie Curtis - a black single mother with her own problems. Along the way, Isabelle will finally reveal to Dorrie the truth of her painful past: a tale of forbidden love, the consequences of which will resound for decades . . .

86 reviews - 4.7 stars average
336 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Self-Help Daily Deal*



*Poke the Box* by *Seth Godin*
If you're stuck at the starting line, you don't need more time or permission. You don't need to wait for a boss's okay or to be told to push the button; you just need to poke. 
_Poke the Box_ is a manifesto by bestselling author Seth Godin that just might make you uncomfortable. It's a call to action about the initiative you're taking-- in your job or in your life. Godin knows that one of our scarcest resources is the spark of initiative in most organisations (and most careers)-- the person with the guts to say, "I want to start stuff." 
Poke the Box just may be the kick in the pants you need to shake up your life.

18 reviews - 3.9 stars average
95 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.1

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 04: *Today's Daily Deals: A modern fairy tale, a warm-hearted romance and a guide from the Life Lessons series*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Secret Life of Bees* by *Sue Monk Kidd*
Lily has grown up believing she accidentally killed her mother when she was four. She not only has her own memory of holding the gun, but her father's account of the event. Now fourteen, she yearns for her mother, and for forgiveness. Living on a peach farm in South Carolina with her father, she has only one friend: Rosaleen, a black servant whose sharp exterior hides a tender heart. South Carolina in the sixties is a place where segregation is still considered a cause worth fighting for. When racial tension explodes one summer afternoon, and Rosaleen is arrested and beaten, Lily is compelled to act. Fugitives from justice and from Lily's harsh and unyielding father, they follow a trail left by the woman who died ten years before. Finding sanctuary in the home of three beekeeping sisters, Lily starts a journey as much about her understanding of the world, as about the mystery surrounding her mother.

214 reviews - 4.4 stars average
388 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.49* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*To the Moon and Back* by *Jill Mansell*
When Ellie Kendall tragically loses her husband she feels her life is over. But eventually she's ready for a new start - at work, that is. She doesn't need a new man when she has a certain secret visitor to keep her company... Moving to North London, Ellie meets neighbour Roo who has a secret of her own. Can the girls sort out their lives? Guilt is a powerful emotion, but a lot can happen in a year in Primrose Hill...

144 reviews - 4.6 stars average
416 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.49* (down from £8.99)

*Psychology Daily Deal*



*How to Stay Sane: The School of Life* by *Philippa Perry*
There is no simple set of instructions that can guarantee sanity, but if you want to overcome emotional difficulties and become happier, psychotherapist Philippa Perry argues that there are four cornerstones to sanity you can influence to bring about change. By developing your self-observation skills, examining how you relate to others, breaking out of your comfort zone and exploring new ways of defining yourself, she demonstrates that it is possible to become a little less tortured and a little more fulfilled. This book is at once a brilliant explanation of our minds and a profoundly useful guide to facing up to the many challenges life throws our way. One in the new series of books from _The School of Life_ series.

20 reviews - 4.7 stars average
160 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 05: *Today's Daily Deals: A kidnap thriller, a romantic thriller and a history of aerial intelligence in WWII*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Dead Line* by *Chris Ewan*
What do you do if your fiancée goes missing, presumed taken?
If you're Daniel Trent, a highly trained specialist in hostage negotiation, the answer is simple: you find out who took her and you make them talk.
But matters are complicated when Daniel's chief suspect is kidnapped. How does he get him back quickly - and alive?
Set in Marseilles, Dead Line is a fast-paced thriller that pitches the reader into Daniel's world, as he tries desperately to secure the release of Jérôme Moreau from a ruthless gang in order to interrogate him on the whereabouts of his fiancée, Aimée. When things don't go according to plan, Daniel must use all his skills and instincts to find the answers he's looking for.
But will he meet the deadline?

15 reviews - 4.3 stars average
368 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Obsession: Faces of Evil 1* by *Debra Webb*
More than a decade of service, one mistake. In the frantic race to catch a brutal serial killer, Special Agent Jess Harris lost everything. With her reputation in tatters, Jess is left with no choice but to accept a case in Birmingham, Alabama, and return to the hometown she left long ago.
Police Chief Dan Burnett is running out of options. The disappearance of four young girls remains a mystery and his only hope is to call on the best in the business, Jess Harris - even though it means confronting the reality of the love they once shared. But when a fifth girl goes missing, the stakes are raised and there's no time for hesitation. Can Jess confront her past to save five futures? Or is it already too late?

5 reviews - 4.8 stars average
368 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £5.99)

*NOTE:* You can find the rest of the _Faces of Evil_ series HERE.

*History Daily Deal*



*Spies In The Sky: The Secret Battle for Aerial Intelligence during World War II* by *Taylor Downing*
_Spies In The Sky_ is the thrilling, little known story of the partner organisation to the famous code-breaking centre at Bletchley Park. It is the story of the daring reconnaissance pilots who took aerial photographs over Occupied Europe during the most dangerous days of the Second World War, and of the photo interpreters who invented a completely new science to analyse those pictures. They were inventive and ingenious; they pioneered the development of 3D photography and their work provided vital Intelligence throughout the war.
With a whole host of larger than life characters at its heart, from the legendary pilot Adrian 'Warby' Warburton, who went missing while on a mission, to photo interpreters Glyn Daniel, later a famous television personality, the young matinee idol-to-be Dirk Bogarde and Winston Churchill's daughter, Sarah, _Spies In The Sky_ is compelling reading, and the first full account of the story of aerial photography and the Intelligence gleaned from it in nearly fifty years.

22 reviews - 4.5 stars average
417 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 06: *Today's Daily Deals: A thriller, an urban fantasy and a collection of Anne Frank's lesser known writings*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*No Show* by *Simon Wood*
Englishman Terry Sheffield has just arrived in San Francisco to start his new life with Sarah, the investigative journalist he married after a transatlantic love affair. But Sarah never shows up at the airport&#8230; 
When Terry reports his wife as missing, the police chalk it up to a new bride with cold feet. Then one murdered woman after another turns up, all with something in common: they had exposed scandals just before their deaths&#8230;and their names appear on a list that Sarah composed. As a journalist, Sarah's exposed her share of scandals, and Terry realizes that she's not missing-she's on the run. 
To find her before the killer does, Terry must explore the dark recesses of his new homeland and rely on the help of some new friends. But as his search brings him closer to finding Sarah, Terry realizes she's very different from the woman he thought he married.

60 reviews - 3.8 stars average
298 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Scent of Magic (Avry of Kazan)* by *Maria V. Snyder*
The army of the dead are coming&#8230; Avry of Kazan, the last Healer of the mystical Fifteen Realms, has a power that can't be matched. But in the minds of her friends and foe alike, Avry no longer exists. Now, as the psychotic King Tohon builds an army mightier than any that has been seen before-a league of undead soldiers-Avry must face her toughest, most terrifying battle alone. Fighting to be reunited with her family and her lover Kerrick, Avry must infiltrate Tohon's troops. But does she have the power, the rare magic; to do what legend says is impossible?

115 reviews - 4.7 stars average
419 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* Book 1 of the _Avry of Kazan_ series is also available on Kindle. Book 3 will be released on 31st December.



*History Daily Deal*



*Anne Frank's Tales from the Secret Annex* by *Anne Frank*
Anne Frank is known worldwide for her powerful _Diary_ written whilst hiding from the Nazis. Less well known are these stories, fables, personal reminiscences and an unfinished novel - now re-issued after being out of print for many years.
Also included - for the first time in the UK - are Anne's edited versions of some of her _Diary_ entries which she re-worked after hearing an appeal by Gerrit Bolkestein, Minister for Art, Education and Science in the Dutch government in exile in London, to the Dutch people to send in, after the war, written accounts of their suffering under Nazi occupation. This gave Anne a purpose and straight away she began the task of re-writing and editing her diaries and stories.
Her humour, unflinching honesty and her wisdom - all evident in _The Diary_ - are equally present in these _Tales_, rendering them an essential part of her legacy. To many people Anne Frank's name has become synonymous with the Holocaust.

11 reviews - 4.5 stars average
208 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £3.77)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 07: *Today's Daily Deals: An authentic spy thriller, a romance and a scientific biography*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Geneva Trap: Liz Carlyle 7* by *Stella Rimington*
Geneva, 2012. When a Russian intelligence officer approaches MI5 with vital information about the imminent cyber-sabotage of an Anglo-American Defence programme, he refuses to talk to anyone but Liz Carlyle. But who is he, and what is his connection to the British agent?
At a tracking station in Nevada, US Navy officers watch in horror as one of their unmanned drones plummets out of the sky, and panic spreads through the British and American Intelligence services. Is this a Russian plot to disable the West's defences? Or is the threat coming from elsewhere?
As Liz and her team hunt for a mole inside the MOD, the trail leads them from Geneva, to Marseilles and into a labyrinth of international intrigue, in a race against time to stop the Cold War heating up once again...

55 reviews - 4.3 stars average
336 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* you can find the rest of the _Liz Carlyle_ series HERE.

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Second Chance Café (A Hope Springs Novel)* by *Alison Kent*
Growing up, Kaylie Flynn was shuffled from foster home to foster home before being welcomed into Winton and May Wise's family. It was May who taught Kaylie the comfort of home, and the healing power of baking the perfect brownie. Years later, May leaves Kaylie the money she needs to open her own café in the charming Victorian house they once shared. Now back in Hope Springs, Kaylie's determined to finally make all her dreams a reality-and unearth answers to lingering questions about her past. 
Soon, however, Kaylie's carefully laid plans take an unexpected turn. The house needs far more work than she realized, and Tennessee Keller, the carpenter Kaylie hires, is proving to be a very handsome and very unneeded distraction from her quest to uncover the truth about her parents. When a crisis threatens to destroy everything she's worked so hard to build, Kaylie must decide where her heart lies: with the ghosts of her past or the love and promise of her future.

35 reviews - 4.1 stars average
358 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Biography Daily Deal*



*Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman* by *James Gleick*
An illuminating portrayal of Richard Feynman-a giant of twentieth century physics-from his childhood tinkering with radios, to his vital work on the Manhattan Project and beyond.
Raised in Depression-era Rockaway Beach, physicist Richard Feynman was irreverent, eccentric, and childishly enthusiastic-a new kind of scientist in a field that was in its infancy. His quick mastery of quantum mechanics earned him a place at Los Alamos working on the Manhattan Project under J. Robert Oppenheimer, where the giddy young man held his own among the nation's greatest minds. There, Feynman turned theory into practice, culminating in the Trinity test, on July 16, 1945, when the Atomic Age was born. He was only twenty-seven. And he was just getting started.
In this sweeping biography, James Gleick captures the forceful personality of a great man, integrating Feynman's work and life in a way that is accessible to laymen and fascinating for the scientists who follow in his footsteps.

17 reviews - 4.8 stars average
489 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.29* (down from £14.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 08: *Today's Daily Deals: A ghost story, a romantic thriller and an exploration of our preoccupation with the weather*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Small Hand* by *Susan Hill*
Late one summer evening, antiquarian bookseller Adam Snow is returning from a client visit when he takes a wrong turn. He stumbles across a derelict Edwardian house, and compelled by curiosity, approaches the door. Standing before the entrance, he feels the unmistakable sensation of a small cold hand creeping into his own, 'as if a child had taken hold of it'. At first he is merely puzzled by the odd incident but then begins to suffer attacks of fear and panic, and is visited by nightmares. He is determined to learn more 'about the house and its once-magnificent, now overgrown garden but when he does so, he receives further, increasingly sinister, visits from the small hand.

128 reviews - 3.6 stars average
208 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Devil's Bargain (Red Letter Days - Book 1)* by *Rachel Caine*
Playing by the psychic underworld's rules has a cost Jazz Callender's whole life just got turned upside down. Her friend Ben's been convicted of a crime he didn't commit and Jazz is determined to clear his name, even if it means enlisting the help of dark forces. Enter James, a stranger with a mysterious offer. If Jazz pledges to work for The Cross Society, a shadowy secret organisation, he'll help her save Ben. But as she's thrust into a world of psychic powers and dangerous magic, Jazz isn't just bargaining for her friend's freedom. She's bargaining for her soul too. And how high a price is she willing to pay?

34 reviews - 4.3 stars average
337 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* Book 2 of the _Red Letter Days_ series is also available on Kindle



*Nature Daily Deal*



*Turned Out Nice Again: On Living With the Weather* by *Richard Mabey*
In his trademark style, Richard Mabey weaves together science, art and memoirs (including his own) to show the weather's impact on our culture and national psyche. He rambles through the myths of Golden Summers and our persistent state of denial about the winter; the Impressionists' love affair with London smog, seasonal affective disorder (SAD - do we all get it?) and the mysteries of storm migraines; herrings falling like hail in Norfolk and Saharan dust reddening south-coast cars; moonbows, dog-suns, fog-mirages and Constable's clouds; the fact that English has more words for rain than Inuit has for snow; the curious eccentricity of country clothing and the mathematical behaviour of umbrella sales. We should never apologise for our obsession with the weather. It is one of the most profound influences on the way we live, and something we all experience in common. No wonder it's the natural subject for a greeting between total strangers: 'Turned out nice again.'

22 reviews - 4.2 stars average
160 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 10: *Today's Daily Deals: Vintage Wilbur Smith, a time-slip historical romance and royal parenting through the ages*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*When the Lion Feeds* by *Wilbur Smith*
It is the 1870s and twin brothers Sean and Garrick Courtney are born into the wilds of Natal. They could not be more different, and fate, war and the jealous schemes of a woman are to drive them even further apart. But as history unfolds, a continent is awakening. And on the horizon is the promise of fortune, adventure, destiny and love . . . The bestselling novel that launched Wilbur Smith's stellar career, this is the first in the riveting saga of the Courtney brothers.

79 reviews - 4.5 stars average
544 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.29* (down from £6.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Time's Echo* by *Pamela Hartshorne*
York , 1577: Hawise Aske smiles at a stranger in the market, and sets in train a story of obsession and sibling jealousy, of love and hate and warped desire. Drowned as a witch, Hawise pays a high price for that smile, but for a girl like her in Elizabethan York, there is nowhere to go and nowhere to hide. Four and a half centuries later, Grace Trewe, who has travelled the world, is trying to outrun the memories of being caught up in the Boxing Day tsunami. Her stay in York is meant to be a brief one. But in York Grace discovers that time can twist and turn in ways she never imagined. Drawn inexorably into Hawise's life, Grace finds that this time she cannot move on. Will she too be engulfed in the power of the past?

142 reviews - 4.4 stars average
460 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*History Daily Deal*



*Bringing Them Up Royal: How the Royals Raised their Children from 1066 to the Present Day* by *David Cohen*
Henry VIII played his daughters off against each other, alternately exiling and honouring one and then the other; George I cut his children off from their mother when he had her imprisoned; George III violently attacked his son; George V allowed one of his sons to be starved by a nanny. 
When he was just five years old, Prince Charles was reunited with his mother, who had been away for months touring the Empire and Commonwealth. Newsreels show him waiting for her at Victoria station. Immaculately dressed, as a trophy child should be, he was expected not to act his age. When his mother gets off the train, she does not rush towards him, kiss him or hug him. Instead, she shakes her son's hand. In a nice display of 'spurious maturity', he shakes her hand back. Achingly formal, it is an almost perfect example of protocol taking precedence over love.
When Princess Diana became a mother, many were surprised by her parenting style - warm and nurturing. She stood in stark contrast to the generations of aloof, insensitive royal parents who had gone before her. Stories abound of Prince Philip reducing a young Charles to tears with his bullying - yet by royal standards he was a model of parental indulgence.
As a new generation of princes and princesses comes of age, _Bringing Them Up Royal_ reveals the truth about what it's like to be raised as a member of the royal family. Tracing hundreds of years of British history, David Cohen weaves a compelling and sometimes shocking tale, full of arresting psychoanalytic insights and twists. Intertwining history with child psychology, this unique study maps the changing face of royal parenting from 1066 to the present day - and suggests how it might develop in the twenty-first century.
_Bringing Them Up Royal_ is the first case study of its kind, and with it comes an unexpected story of violence, sex, betrayal, cruelty - and the occasional gem of kindness and wisdom.

28 reviews - 4.1 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £20.00)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 12: *Today's Daily Deals: A thriller, a cosy crime story and a personal development guide *

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Accounting* by *William Lashner*
Jon Willing was just a teenager when he and his pals Augie and Ben stole a fortune in drug money. Brazen with youth and stoned out of their gourds, they thought they had the perfect plan for getting away with it.
_They were wrong._
Twenty-five years later, Jon's marriage is on the rocks, his kids are virtual strangers, and the recession has taken his job and decimated his finances. Worst of all, when he finds Augie murdered in Vegas, he knows the past has risen from its grave to grab him by the throat.
The battle that ensues will send Jon skittering across a landscape wracked by the Great Recession to confront the demons of his past: the grade-school bully who has terrorized him for decades, the grandfather that betrayed him, the girl that got away. And in the middle of a fight to death, with his daughter's life hanging in the balance, Jon Willing learns the most brutal of truths:
_The piper always gets paid, and sometimes he gets paid in blood. _

48 reviews - 3.9 stars average
426 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Sheer Folly (Daisy Dalrymple)* by *Carola Dunn*
In March of 1926, Daisy Dalrymple Fletcher and her friend Lucy head off for several days at stately home reputed to have the best grotto in the country. Working on a book of architectural follies they plan to research and photograph it.
Leaving her husband and young twins behind, Daisy is expecting a productive weekend at Appsworth Hall, with the only potential difficulty being keeping Lucy from offending the current owner, a manufacturer of plumbing products. Alas, it's not to be quite so simple.
At the home, they find themselves faced with a curious assortment of people including the abominable, tactless Lord Rydal, who is rumored to be having an affair with one of the guests while at the same time in ardent and artless pursuit of the hand in marriage of another. When the grotto explodes with Lord Rydal in it, it's not a question of who would do it - as most who've met him would be sorely tempted - but who actually did do it.

11 reviews - 4.0 stars average
354 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* There are over 20 books in the _Daisy Dalrymple_ series and you can find the others on Kindle HERE

*Mind & Body Daily Deal*



*S.U.M.O (Shut Up, Move On): The Straight Talking Guide to Creating and Enjoying a Brilliant Life* by *Paul McGee*
This is the long awaited second-edition of Paul McGee's international bestselling personal development heavyweight S.U.M.O. Weighing in with humour, insight, practical tips and personal anecdotes, it's a thought provoking - and possibly life-changing - read. S.U.M.O. has helped tens of thousands of people fulfil their potential, seize opportunities, succeed at work and respond to adverse situations with a positive attitude. Now comprehensively expanded and even more interactive, the 2nd edition, will help S.U.M.O. fans - and S.U.M.O. virgins - get even more out of this popular, straight-talking guide.
S.U.M.O. stands for Shut Up, Move On. It's a phrase to say to ourselves (and sometimes others) when we are acting or thinking in a way that is hindering our ability to succeed. It doesn't necessarily mean 'get over it' or 'pull yourself together' (although there may be occasions when both responses are necessary). 'Shut Up' means stop what you're doing, take time out to reflect, let go of baggage and beliefs that hinder your potential. 'Move On' means tomorrow can be different from today, look for new possibilities, don't just think about it, take action.
There are six S.U.M.O. principles that are designed to help you create and enjoy a brilliant life. If you are wrestling with life's challenges, these principles will help you do so more successfully.
A brand new principle: E+R=O - Event + Response = Outcome. It's not just what happens to you but how you respond to it that shapes your life - you do have control. 
Change Your T-Shirt - take responsibility for your own life and don't be a victim. 
Develop Fruity Thinking - change your thinking and change your results. 
Hippo Time is OK - understand how setbacks affect you and how to recover from them. 
Remember the Beachball - increase your understanding and awareness of other people's world. 
Learn Latin - change comes through action not intention. Overcome the tendency to put things off. 
Ditch Doris Day - create your own future rather than leave it to chance. Forget the attitude 'que sera, sera, whatever will be, will be.'

30 reviews - 4.5 stars average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.89* (down from £10.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 13: *Today's Daily Deals: A witty contemporary family drama, an historical romance and a memoir recommended by Oprah's Book Club*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*When We Were Bad: A Novel* by *Charlotte Mendelson*
The Rubin family, everybody agrees, seems doomed to happiness. Claudia Rubin is in her heyday. Wife, mother, rabbi and sometime moral voice of the nation, everyone wants to be with her at her older son's glorious February wedding. Until Leo becomes a bolter and the heyday of the Rubin family begins to unravel . . .

34 reviews - 3.8 stars average
304 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Fire Dance* by *Delle Jacobs*
A mysterious castle.
A deadly gift.
A missing, unwilling bride.
And a Norman knight determined to conquer all.
Ordered by his King to carry out a cryptic command-kill a wicked sorcerer lord, seize his castle, and take his daughter as a wife-Alain de Crency expects a fierce battle. Instead he discovers a defenceless castle, the daughter missing, and the sorcerer dead, shrouded in a magnificent purple cloak. With no knowledge of the evil lurking within it, Alain takes the cloak as his own before investigating the whereabouts of his supposed betrothed.
Upon Alain's arrival, Melisande, the sorcerer's daughter who begrudgingly learned her father's sinister trade, hides in plain sight as a servant. But Alain suspects this beautiful blonde knows more than she claims, and he resolves to uncover the truth-if he can resist his burning desire for her.
Soon Melisande realizes her father's infernal magic reaches beyond the grave-and that only Alain can save her people from the menacing evil. But with Alain's new cloak dyed in poison, can Melisande save her people's saviour without revealing her dark secrets to the man who's captured her heart?

18 reviews - 3.9 stars average
353 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Lifestyle Daily Deal*



*Wild: A Journey from Lost to Found (Oprah's Book Club 2.0)* by *Cheryl Strayed*
At twenty-six, Cheryl Strayed thought she had lost everything. In the wake of her mother's rapid death from cancer, her family disbanded and her marriage crumbled. With nothing to lose, she made the most impulsive decision of her life: to walk eleven-hundred miles of the west coast of America - from the Mojave Desert, through California and Oregon, and into Washington state - and to do it alone. She had no experience of long-distance hiking and the journey was nothing more than a line on a map. But it held a promise - a promise of piecing together a life that lay in ruins at her feet.
Strayed's account captures the agonies - both mental and physical - of her incredible journey; how it maddened and terrified her, and how, ultimately, it healed her. Wild is a brutal memoir of survival, grief and redemption: a searing portrayal of life at its lowest ebb and at its highest tide.

133 reviews - 4.5 stars average
338 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 14: *Today's Daily Deals: A cosy mystery, a humorous romance and a health & fitness guide*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Manna from Hades (Cornish Mystery 1)* by *Carola Dunn*
Eleanor Trewynn, recently widowed, returns home from years of working overseas to retire to the cozy village of Port Maybn in Cornwall, England. Even in retirement though, she continues her charity work, leasing out the first floor of her house to a charity shop. 
One morning as she opens the shop, she finds both a particularly valuable donation and a corpse stuffed into the storeroom. The donation is linked to a violent robbery in London but the corpse looks nothing like the robbers being sought by the police. With the help of her niece, Detective Sergeant Megan Pencarrow, and, begrudgingly, Detective Inspector Scumble, Eleanor is determined to unscramble this confounding case of daring theft, double cross, and murder most foul.

5 reviews - 4.4 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* Books 2 and 3 in the _Cornish Mystery_ series are also available on Kindle:

 

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Cold Enough to Freeze Cows* by *Lorraine Jenkin*
Iestyn Bevan is happiest up to his armpits in sheep dip - unhappy in his brother's cast-off finery. Menna Edwards is an expert ram wrestler, but her bathroom owes more to Homes and Gardens than the Farmer's mart. Toghether they should be a match made in heaven, but a Welsh hill farm isn't the most romantic of wooing grounds...

4 reviews - 5.0 stars average
329 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Health & Fitness Daily Deal*



*The First 20 Minutes: The Surprising Science That Reveals How We Can Exercise Better, Train Smarter, Live Longer* by *Gretchen Reynolds*
With the latest findings about the mental and physical benefits of exercise, personal stories from scientists and laypeople alike, as well as researched-based prescriptions for readers, Gretchen Reynolds shows what kind of exercise - and how much - is necessary to stay healthy, get fit, and attain a smaller jeans size. Inspired by Reynolds' wildly popular fitness and exercise column for The New York Times, her book explains how exercise affects the body in distinct ways and provides the tools readers need to achieve their fitness goals, whether that's a faster 5K or staying trim. It also includes the revelation that male genitals shrink with age, if a man is mostly sedentary - but not if he regularly exercises&#8230;

47 reviews - 4.3 stars average
309 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 15: *Today's Daily Deals: A wartime drama, a Regency romance and a look at why you're not as smart as you think you are!*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Sun Will Shine Tomorrow* by *Maureen Reynolds*
As war still rages across Europe, the family continues to face up to the challenges and hardships each new day brings. Rosie is having a difficult pregnancy. Johnny has fallen and fractured his skull on a trip to Orkney with the Home Guard. Meantime, Ann Neill is looking forward to meeting up with Greg when he gets a 48-hour pass and a much-needed break from his war work at Bletchley Park. But Ann soon realises that she and Greg are drifting apart and she starts to suspect that he has met someone else. When the war finally ends, Danny does not return. They think they see him on a cinema newsreel one day but are devastated to discover from the Red Cross that the man in the film has died. Then, when Grandad becomes ill, it seems that the family are to be in crisis once again. In _The Sun Will Shine Tomorrow_, Maureen Reynolds concludes her compelling story describing the trials and tribulations of working-class life in the close-knit community of wartime and post-war Dundee.

11 reviews - 4.7 stars average
384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*NOTE:* Books 1 and 2 in this series are also available on Kindle:

 



*Diana the Huntress (The Six Sisters Series)* by *M.C. Beaton*
With her lustrous black hair and enormous dark eyes, Diana is shy of men yet dreams of the freedom they must enjoy. And what of the gypsy, who prophesised a dark stranger, and warned of a fair one? Surprising twists and turns await Diana on the path of true love.

12 reviews - 4.1 stars average
241 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* This is the fifth in the _Six Sisters_ series - the rest can be found HERE.



*You Are Not So Smart: Why Your Memory is Mostly Fiction, Why You Have Too Many Friends on Facebook, and 46 Other Ways You're Deluding Yourself.* by *David McRaney*
How many of your Facebook friends do you think you know? Do you think you'd rush to a stranger's help when no one else would? Do you think you choose which product to buy based on whether you like it? Do you think you know why you procrastinate? The truth is, you're probably wrong. You are not so smart. In fact, you're pretty irrational, just like everyone else. But that's OK - because that's all part of being human. Based on the popular blog, You Are Not So Smart explores in 48 short chapters the assorted ways we mislead ourselves everyday. In this pithy celebration of self-delusion, prepare for a whirlwind tour of the latest research in psychology, and to discover finally why we never get round to our New Year resolutions.

95 reviews - 4.2 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Hallowe'en Deals*

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

*Also featured:-*

10 Kindle books for £1 each (all the books are also available to borrow for Prime members)

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 16: *Today's Daily Deals: A novel set in early 20th century Korea, the memoir of a woman imprisoned for drug smuggling and a 1940s romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Calligrapher's Daughter* by *Eugenia Kim*
Najin Han, the privileged daughter of a calligrapher, longs to choose her own destiny. Smart and headstrong, she is encouraged by her mother-but her stern father is determined to maintain tradition, especially as the Japanese steadily gain control of his beloved country. When he seeks to marry fourteen-year-old Najin into an aristocratic family, her mother defies generations of obedient wives and instead sends her daughter to serve in the king's court as a companion to a young princess. But the king is soon assassinated, and the centuries-old dynastic culture comes to its end. In the shadow of the dying monarchy, Najin begins a journey through increasing oppression that will change her world forever. As she desperately seeks to continue her education, will the unexpected love she finds along the way be enough to sustain her through the violence and subjugation her country continues to face? Spanning thirty years, _The Calligrapher's Daughter_ is an exquisite novel about a country torn between ancient customs and modern possibilities, a family ultimately united by love and a woman who never gives up her search for freedom.

23 reviews - 4.4 stars average
404 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)



*Forget You Had a Daughter - Doing Time in the Bangkok Hilton* by *Sandra Gregory*
Sandra Gregory seemed to have the perfect life in Bangkok - until illness, unemployment and political unrest turned it into a nightmare. Desperate to get home by any means possible, she agreed to smuggle an addict's personal supply of heroin. She didn't even make it onto the plane.
In this remarkably candid memoir, Sandra Gregory tells the full story of the events leading up to her arrest, the horrific conditions in Lard Yao prison, her trial in a language she didn't understand and how it feels to be sentenced to death.
Sandra finally resumed her journey home some four and a half years later, when she was transferred to the British prison system and had to adapt to a new, yet equally harsh, regime. Following relentless campaigning by her parents - who refused to forget they had a daughter - she was pardoned by the King of Thailand and released in 2000.
_Forget You Had a Daughter_ is the extraordinary story of an ordinary British woman who made a mistake that changed the rest of her life.

63 reviews - 4.7 stars average
280 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*



*The Tulip Girl* by *Margaret Dickinson*
Abandoned outside an orphanage as a new born baby, spirited Maddie March has had to fight her way through life. So when she finds a home at Few Farm with Frank Brackenbury and his household, she welcomes the chance for a fresh start. Work on the farm is hard, but believing herself truly loved for the first time in her young life by the farmer's son, Michael, even the animosity of the housekeeper Mrs Trowbridge cannot mar Maddie's newfound happiness. 1947 brings harsh winter, sweeping devastation over the farm and threatening the Brackenburys' livelihood. All seems lost, until Maddie has an idea that might save them all from poverty. But then she discovers she is pregnant..... _The Tulip Girl_ is Margaret Dickinson's captivating new Lincolnshire saga about the endurance of true love in the face of adversity.

17 reviews - 4.9 stars average
448 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 17: *Today's Daily Deals: A medieval mystery, a real life 1950s Russian mystery and a sexy vampire romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Queen's Man: 1* by *Sharon Penman*
AD 1193. England lies uneasy, a land without a king. Richard the Lionheart is feared drowned on his return from Crusade, his brother John conspires to usurp the crown. On the throne, in the Lionheart's stead, sits Eleanor of Aquitaine. She is determined to prevent a civil war, but there are few she can trust.
Justin de Quincy is bastard-born son of the Aubrey de Quincy, Bishop of Chester. The Bishop never acknowledged Justin, bestowing on the boy - in lieu of name or fortune - only an education. As it happens, it is a gift that, together with a blood-stained letter given to him by a dying man, will take de Quincy to the very centre of power - and into the heart of danger.
Moving from the Tower of London to the alehouses and stews of Southwark, from to the mountains of Wales to the wild coasts of Brittany, de Quincy will prove his mettle as the Queen's Man - or find an early grave - as he uncovers the dark intrigues of Eleanor's court.

16 reviews - 4.4 stars average
291 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99*

*NOTE:* Further books in _The Queen's Man_ series are also available on Kindle:

  



*Mountain of the Dead: The Dyatlov Pass Incident* by *Keith McCloskey*
In January 1959, ten experienced young skiers set out to travel to a mountain named Mount Otorten in the far north of Russia. The name Otorten translates as 'Don't go there' in the local Mansi language. One of their skiers fell ill and returned. The remaining nine lost their way and ended up on another mountain slope known as Kholat Syakhl (translated at 'Mountain of the Dead' due to the previous deaths that occurred there). On the night of 1 February 1959 something or someone caused the skiers to flee their tent in terror by using knives to slash their way out rather than leaving by the entrance. When they failed to return, search parties were sent out and their bodies were found, some with massive internal injuries but with no external marks on them. The autopsy stated the violent injuries were caused by 'an unknown compelling force'. The area was sealed off for years by the authorities and the deaths and events of that night remain unexplained. Benefitting from original research carried out in Russia, this book attempts to explain what happened to the nine skiers who lost their lives on the 'Mountain of the Dead', in what has come to be known as the 'Dyatlov Pass Incident'.

10 reviews - 4.0 stars average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £9.99)



*Dinner with a Vampire (The Dark Heroine, Book 1)* by *Abigail Gibbs*
One moment can change your life forever&#8230;
For Violet Lee, a chance encounter on a darkened street draws her into a world beyond her wildest imaginings, a timeless place of vast elegance and immeasurable wealth - of beautiful mansions and lavish parties - where a decadent group of friends live for pleasure alone. A place from which there is no escape&#8230; no matter how hard Violet tries.
Yet all the riches in the world can't mask the darkness that lies beneath the gilded surface, embodied in the charismatic but dangerous Kaspar Varn.
Violet and Kaspar surrender to a passion that transcends their separate worlds - but it's a passion that comes at a price.

181 reviews - 4.1 stars average
560 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* Book 2 in the _Dark Heroine_ series is also available on Kindle:



*Also featured:-*

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 18: *Today's Daily Deals: A crime thriller, stories from the history of Paris and a Nora Roberts romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Taboo* by *Casey Hill*
Forensic investigator Reilly Steel, Quantico-trained and California-born and bred, imagined Dublin to be a far cry from bustling San Francisco, a sleepy backwater where she can lay past ghosts to rest and start anew.She's arrived in Ireland to drag the Garda forensics team into the 21st-century plus keep tabs on her Irish-born father who's increasingly seeking solace in the bottle after a past tragedy.
But a brutal serial killer soon puts paid to that. A young man and woman are found dead in a hotel room, the gunshot wounds on their naked bodies suggesting a suicide pact. But as Reilly and the team dig deeper, and more bodies are discovered, they soon realise that a twisted murderer is at work, one who seeks to upset society's norms in the most sickening way imaginable...

28 reviews - 3.7 stars average
416 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)



*Parisians: An Adventure History of Paris* by *Graham Robb*
No-one knows a city like the people who live there - so who better to relate the history of Paris than its inhabitants through the ages? Taking us from 1750 to the new millennium, Parisians introduces us to some of those inhabitants: we meet spies, soldiers, scientists and alchemists; police commissioners, photographers and philosophers; adulterers, murderers, prisoners and prostitutes. We encounter political and sexual intrigues, witness real and would-be revolutions, assassination attempts and several all too successful executions; we visit underground caverns and catacombs, enjoy the view from the top of the Eiffel Tower, are there for the opening of the Metro, accompany Hitler on a flying visit to the French capital - and much more besides. Entertaining and illuminating, and written with Graham Robb's customary attention to detail - and, indeed, the unusual - Parisians is both history and travel guide, yet also part memoir, part mystery. A book unlike any other, it is at once a book to read from cover to cover, to lose yourself in, to dip in and out of at leisure, and a book to return to again and again - rather like the city itself, in fact.

31 reviews - 3.8 stars average
507 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)



*The Return Of Rafe MacKade* by *Nora Roberts*
The irresistible brothers are once again stirring the hearts of every female that crosses their path. The bad boy of the bunch has returned home after ten years, appealing as ever. Not even lovely Regan Jones, the town's reserved antiques dealer, is immune to Rafe MacKade.

36 reviews - 4.3 stars average
182 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* More books in the _MacKade_ series are also available on Kindle HERE.

*Also featured:-*

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That first one looks good -- and it's only $2.99 here in the US.


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 19: *Today's Daily Deals: A contemporary drama, QI's humorous facts about the dead and a Regency romance *

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Scrapper* by *Brendan O'Carroll*
Dublin boxer Sparrow McCabe has the Spanish contender on the floor. The World Featherweight title is his for the taking. But something stops Sparrow from throwing that final punch and suddenly it's all over. Fifteen years later Sparrow is working as a driver for the gangster Simon Williams, trying to turn a blind eye to the scams, the extortion rackets and the rough justice handed out by Williams and his heavies. Then murder enters the picture and Sparrow decides to take a stand. This is one fight he cannot lose. From Brendan O'Carroll, author of the bestselling _Mrs Brown_ trilogy and the BAFTA-nominated TV series _Mrs Brown's Boys_.

28 reviews - 4.7 stars average
211 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £5.99)



*QI The Book of the Dead* by *John Lloyd* and *John Mitchinson*
In _The Book of the Dead_ you will meet hundreds of Dead People, some well-known, others completely obscure, organised into 42 short chapters that play merry hell with the usual classifications. So, instead of Royalty, Scientists and Sportsmen, you'll find rather more diverting categories like People who died Penniless, The One-Legged, Only Children, People who failed at School, Those only Remembered by a Single Quotation and the Last People to Know Everything. Why did a church composer invent the hand grenade? What was Leonardo's proudest achievement? If _The Book of the Dead_ doesn't persuade you to immediately join the massed ranks of those looking at the radishes from below, it will certainly make the tricky business of Living a tad less grim and a lot more interesting.

28 reviews - 4.4 stars average
449 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Deirdre and Desire (The Six Sisters)* by *M.C. Beaton*
Red-haired, jade-eyed Deirdre is determined to marry for Love - nothing else will do. So the fact her father's candidate for her hand, Lord Harry Desire, is well bred and good looking, interests her not a jot!
The third in M.C. Beaton's witty Regency Romance series: _The Six Sisters_.

12 reviews - 4.4 stars average
272 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* The other books in the _Six Sisters_ series are also available on Kindle HERE.

*Also featured:-*

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 20: *Today's Daily Deals: A cosy mystery series, the social history of Jane Austen's era and a Mills & Boon romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Sidney Chambers and The Shadow of Death (The Grantchester Mysteries)* by *James Runcie*
Sidney Chambers, the Vicar of Grantchester, is a thirty-two-year-old bachelor. Tall, with dark brown hair, eyes the colour of hazelnuts and a reassuringly gentle manner, Sidney is an unconventional clergyman and can go where the police cannot. Together with his roguish friend, Inspector Geordie Keating, Sidney inquires into the suspect suicide of a Cambridge solicitor, a scandalous jewellery theft at a New Year's Eve dinner party, the unexplained death of a well-known jazz promoter and a shocking art forgery, the disclosure of which puts a close friend in danger. Sidney discovers that being a detective, like being a clergyman, means that you are never off duty. Nonetheless, he manages to find time for a keen interest in cricket, warm beer, hot jazz and the works of Tolstoy and Shakespeare - as well as a curious fondness for a German widow three years his junior. From the son of the former Archbishop of Canterbury, this is the first of _The Grantchester Mysteries_, six detective novels spanning thirty years of British history - from the Coronation of Queen Elizabeth II in 1953 to the wedding of Charles and Diana in 1981 - featuring the unforgettable vicar and sleuth, Sidney Chambers.

81 reviews - 4.0 stars average
401 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* The second book in _The Grantchester Mysteries_ is also available on Kindle:





*Jane Austen: A Companion* by *Josephine Ross*
Two hundred years after her death, Jane Austen remains one of our best loved authors. Her six novels are constantly reprinted, translated, and filmed; and the opening line of Pride and Prejudice -'It is a truth universally acknowledged&#8230;' - has passed into everyday usage. Yet, while the appeal of her fiction is timeless, the social and historical background against which she lived and wrote, and which plays so great a part in shaping her plots and characters, has long since vanished.
Opening with a brief account of her life, _Jane Austen: A Companion_ is divided into eight chapters, on topics from fashion, love and marriage, and literature, to everyday Regency life, showing how they feature in her letters and novels, and contribute to the drama, humour and brilliant observations of human nature for which she is so celebrated. 
Illuminating, informative, and above all entertaining, _Jane Austen: A Companion_ is an indispensable guide for all who wish to know more about the world of Mr Darcy and Elizabeth Bennet, and the remarkable woman who two centuries ago created them.

3 reviews - 5.0 stars average
302 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)



*Power (Mills & Boon Special Releases)* by *Michelle Reid* and *Abbey Green*
When Alessandro Marchese strides into the offices of his latest acquisition, the tingling of Cassie's skin tells her that her new boss is the man who left her pregnant with twins! But it seems he's completely forgotten her - until now!

Expecting the dark-hearted Italian's heir Multi-millionaire Vincenzo Valentini sought out Cara Brosnan to make her pay for his sister's downfall. He seduced innocent Cara and cruelly discarded her. To make matters worse, she's just discovered she's expecting and the ruthless Italian is claiming her again - this time as his bride!

1 review - 5.0 stars
371 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Also featured:-*

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 21: *Today's Daily Deals: A novel of love, loss and friendship, a biography of Nelson and an historical romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*One Moment, One Morning* by *Sarah Rayner*
The Brighton to London line. The 07:44 train. Carriages packed with commuters. A woman applies her make-up. Another occupies her time observing the people around her. A husband and wife share an affectionate gesture. Further along, a woman flicks through a glossy magazine. Then, abruptly, everything changes: a man has a heart attack, and can't be resuscitated; the train is stopped, an ambulance called. For at least three passengers on the 07:44 on that particular morning, life will never be the same again. Lou witnesses the man's final moments. Anna and Lou share a cab when they realise the train is going nowhere fast. Anna is Karen's best friend. And Karen? Karen's husband is the man who dies. Telling the story of the week following that fateful train journey, _One Moment, One Morning_ is a stunning novel about love and loss, about family and - above all - friendship. A stark reminder that, sometimes, one moment is all it takes, it also reminds us that somehow, and despite everything, life can and does go on.

204 reviews - 3.7 stars average
416 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)



*Horatio Nelson* by *Tom Pocock*
This biography of Horatio Nelson juxtaposes details of his daily life, loves, friendships and opinions with the great events which make him one of the most memorable figures in British history. This is the story of the man who saved Britain from invasion and gave it maritime supremacy. The book was runner-up for the Whitbread Biography Award.

5 reviews - 5.0 stars average
367 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £14.99)



*Scandalous Desires: A Maiden Lane Novel: Book Three* by *Elizabeth Hoyt*
Can a pirate learn that the only true treasure lies in a woman's heart?
Widowed Silence Hollingbrook is impoverished, lovely, and kind - and nine months ago she made a horrible mistake. She went to a river pirate for help in saving her husband and in the process made a bargain that cost her her marriage. That night wounded her so terribly that she hides in the foundling home she runs with her brother. Except now that same river pirate is back . . . and he's asking for her help.
'Charming' Mickey O'Connor is the most ruthless river pirate in London. Devastatingly handsome and fearsomely intelligent, he clawed his way up through London's criminal underworld. Mickey has no use for tender emotions like compassion and love, and he sees people as pawns to be manipulated. And yet he's never been able to forget the naive captain's wife who came to him for help.

10 reviews - 4.3 stars average
384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* This is book 3 in the _Maiden Lane_ series. Further books in the series are also available on Kindle HERE.

*Also featured:-*

20 Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends October 31, 2013.

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 22: *Today's Daily Deals: A crime mystery, the story of WWII radio operators and a Daisy Dalrymple murder mystery*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Old Gold (An Eoin Miller Mystery)* by *Jay Stringer*
Half-gypsy detective Eoin Miller finds people for a living-usually people who would do anything to remain hidden. Ironic considering Eoin has done all he can to lose himself in a downward spiral that has cost him his job, his respect, his wife, and anything else that ever mattered. But he's not inclined to dwell on what he's given up, and Eoin prefers it that way.
Then he meets Mary, a hard-drinking woman on the run who confides that she's stolen a valuable item, one that certain people would kill to get back. The two of them seek a temporary-and incomplete-solace in each other's arms, only for Mary to turn up as a corpse in Eoin's bed the next morning, him asleep on the sofa.
Recalling his father's aversion to authority, Eoin runs from the body, but he hates a mystery and is driven to discover the truth behind Mary's murder, 
even if it means putting his own life on the line. Before long, Eoin's tangled up in a ferocious turf war that has him playing his former allies and employers-crime lords, drug dealers, cops, and politicians-against each other.

53 reviews - 4.0 stars average
235 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* Book 2 of the _Eoin Miller_ series is also available on Kindle and Book 3 is available for pre-order:

 



*The Secret Listeners: How the Wartime Y Service Intercepted the Secret German Codes for Bletchley Park* by *Sinclair McKay*
Follow-up to the bestselling _The Secret Life of Bletchley Park_, the hitherto-untold story of how young men and women across the world listened in to and intercepted the enemy's radio traffic so that Bletchley Park's codebreakers could turn the course of the war. Before Bletchley Park could break the German war machine's codes, its daily military communications had to be monitored and recorded by "the Listening Service" - the wartime department whose bases moved with every theatre of war: Cairo, Malta, Gibraltar, Iraq, Cyprus, as well as having listening stations along the eastern coast of Britain to intercept radio traffic in the European theatre. This is the story of the - usually very young - men and women sent out to far-flung outposts to listen in for Bletchley Park, an oral history of exotic locations and ordinary lives turned upside down by a sudden remote posting - the heady nightlife of Cairo, filing-cabinets full of snakes in North Africa, and flights out to Delhi by luxurious flying boat.

46 reviews - 4.4 stars average
369 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Gunpowder Plot (Daisy Dalrymple)* by *Carola Dunn*
Fatal Fireworks on Guy Fawkes Night&#8230;
Daisy Darlymple is delighted to accept an invitation from her old school friend. Gwen Tyndall lives at Edge Manor in the Cotswolds and Daisy's visit will coincide with their annual fireworks display on 5th November. But this year, amid the festivities, Gwen's father and another man are found dead. It would appear that Sir Harold turned the gun on himself after shooting his guest.
But could this apparent suicide be murder? After all, Sir Harold was notoriously bad tempered and there was no love lost between him and his children. And when Daisy and her husband uncover an explosive family secret , it soon becomes clear that a trigger-happy killer will go to any length to keep it hidden&#8230;

13 reviews - 4.5 stars average
289 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* This is book 15 in the _Daisy Dalrymple_ series. Further books in the series are also available on Kindle HERE.

*Also featured:-*

20 Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends October 31, 2013.

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 23: *Today's Daily Deals: A 'a gritty tale of passion and wartime endurance', a shared memoir and a Regency romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Harbour* by *Francesca Brill*
Hong Kong, 1940. For the reckless young journalist Stevie Steiber, days at the Happy Valley racecourse slip into dangerous, hedonistic nights. Meanwhile Major Harry Field, a British Intelligence Officer, is investigating the recent arrival of Wu Jishang, a sophisticated publisher who owns a controversial political magazine. 
But it is Stevie, Jishang's close colleague and lover, who really fascinates Harry. As the British community continues to party despite the looming threat of war, the two are obsessively drawn into a dark passion. And when the Japanese army seizes the island, they are faced with terrifying challenges - how far will they go to protect each other?

109 reviews - 4.6 stars average
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)



*Brotherhood: Dharma, Destiny, and the American Dream* by *Deepak & Sanjiv Chopra*
In Brotherhood, Deepak and Sanjiv Chopra reveal the story of their personal struggles and triumphs as doctors, immigrants, and brothers. They were born in the ferment of liberated India after 1947, as an age-old culture was reinventing its future. For the young, this meant looking to the West. 
The Chopra brothers were among the most eager and ambitious of the new generation. In the 1970s, they each emigrated to the United States to make a new life. Both faced tough obstacles: While Deepak encountered resistance from Western-trained doctors over the mind-body connection, Sanjiv struggled to reconcile the beliefs of his birthplace with those of his new home. 
Eventually, each brother became convinced that America was the right place to build a life, and the Chopras went on to great achievements-Deepak as a global spiritual teacher and best-selling author, Sanjiv as a world-renowned medical expert and professor at Harvard Medical School.
_Brotherhood_ will fascinate and inspire those who still believe in America's capacity to foster achievement and reward hard work.

23 reviews - 4.3 stars average
385 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)



*Beatrice Goes to Brighton* by *M.C. Beaton*
Lady Beatrice is fleeing an arranged marriage by stagecoach to Brighton, where the proud beauty meets her match in Miss Hannah Pym who is determined to find her a proper beau.
The fourth in the _Travelling Matchmaker_ series by M C Beaton.

11 reviews - 4.3 stars average
192 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* More books in the _Travelling Matchmaker_ series are also available on Kindle and can be found HERE.

*Also featured:-*

20 Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends October 31, 2013.

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 24: *Today's Daily Deals: A thriller, an insightful look at the world of football (soccer) and a contemporary romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Jefferson Key* by *Steve Berry*
Cotton Malone has been called on to defend his country's safety in many exotic locations around the world, often using his knowledge of history to get to the heart of mysteries and conspiracies stretching back for centuries. But never has the danger been quite so close to home.
A stunning opening sets the tone of explosive action and mind-bending intrigue as Cotton battles an extraordinary group of families whose unseen influence dates back to the pages of the U.S. Constitution - and whose thirst for power is about to be satisfied by the cracking of a code devised by Thomas Jefferson himself.

25 reviews - 3.8 stars average
475 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £5.99)

*NOTE:* The are further books in the _Cotton Malone_ series available on Kindle HERE.



*I Am The Secret Footballer: Lifting the Lid on the Beautiful Game* by *Anon*
It is often said that 95% of what happens in football takes place behind closed doors.
Many of these stories I shouldn't be telling you.
But I will.
Who is The Secret Footballer? Only a few people know the true identity of the man inside the game. But whoever he is - and whoever he plays for - he is always honest, fearless and opinionated. Here he reveals everything you need to know about the hidden world of professional football, and what it's really like to do the job that most of us can only dream of.

237 reviews - 3.8 stars average
240 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)



*Far from Perfect (Perfect, Indiana: Book One)* by *Barbara Longley*
Noah Langford narrowly survived the roadside bombing in Iraq that cost him his leg and forever his peace of mind. When his stepbrother Matt dies in a car accident, the loss feels like the final blow to Noah's shattered soul. But then he learns about the girlfriend and baby living in Perfect, Indiana who Matt had never mentioned, and suddenly Noah has a new mission&#8230;
Ceejay Lovejoy was nineteen and pregnant when her boyfriend walked out. Since that day, Ceejay has devoted herself to giving her daughter a better life, avoiding any man who could threaten that security-until the day Noah Langford shows up on her doorstep in Perfect. His gentle spirit has an unexpected effect on Ceejay's guarded heart, tempting her to take one last chance on love. But when a painful secret comes to light, it threatens to break the fragile bond growing between them&#8230;and to destroy a love powerful enough to heal them both.

26 reviews - 4.3 stars average
348 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* Book 2 in the _Perfect, Indiana_ series is also available on Kindle and Book 3 is available for pre-order:

 

*Also featured:-*

20 Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends October 31, 2013.

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## James Everington

Not sure what the _official_ Daily Deal is, but if you want a creepy read for Halloween Adam Nevill's excellent _Apartment 16_ is just 59p....


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 25: *Today's Daily Deals: A Regency romance, popular science and three thrillers*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Belinda Goes to Bath* by *M.C. Beaton*
No sooner does Miss Pym board her next stagecoach than she finds herself embroiled in the plight of Miss Belinda Earle, a spirited heiress banished to Bath after swearing off the marriage market.
When the coach founders near Baddell Castle, and the dashing Marquis of Frenton comes to the rescue, Miss Pym decides to give Fate a hand. Although the austere bachelor disdains romance, his furtive glances towards Belinda prove to Miss Pym that her expert matchmaking will soon turn this star-crossed couple into a heavenly match!

16 reviews - 4.4 stars average
193 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* More books in the _Treavelling Matchmaker_ series available on Kindle HERE.



*We Need to Talk About Kelvin: What everyday things tell us about the universe* by *Marcus Chown*
Look around you. The reflection of your face in a window tells you that the universe is orchestrated by chance. The iron in a spot of blood on your finger tells you that somewhere out in space there is furnace at a temperature of 4.5 billion degrees. Your TV tells you that the universe had a beginning.
In fact, your very existence tells you that this may not be the only universe but merely one among an infinity of others, stacked like the pages of a never-ending book.
Marcus Chown, author of _Quantum Theory Cannot Hurt You_, takes familiar features of the world we know and shows how they can be used to explain profound truths about the ultimate nature of reality. His new book will change the way you see the world: with Chown as your guide, cutting-edge science is made clear and meaningful by a falling leaf, or a rose, or a starry night sky...

15 reviews - 4.3 stars average
293 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Hidden (A Bone Secrets Novel)* by *Kendra Elliot*
Eleven years ago, the Co-ed Slayer murdered nine female students on the Oregon State University campus. Lacey Campbell barely escaped his attack, but lost her best friend whose remains were never found. As the sole surviving victim, Lacey helped send the sadistic serial killer to prison for life.
Now a forensic odontologist examining teeth and bones for the state Medical Examiner, Lacey is devastated when she arrives at a crime scene and identifies the skeletal remains as her college friend's. 
The remains are discovered on the land of ex-cop Jack Harper. Sparks fly between him and Lacey, even as they realize that the prosecution's witnesses from a decade ago are now being murdered one by one. All the evidence points to the Co-ed Slayer as the culprit-only, he's long since dead. So who's the new killer? And is Lacey next in line to die?

43 reviews - 4.1 stars average
388 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Chilled (A Bone Secrets Novel)* by *Kendra Elliot*
As a forensic nurse on a search and rescue team, Brynn Nealey braves a dangerous blizzard to find the survivors of a plane crash in the Cascade Mountains. Joining her is Alex Kinton, a former US marshal with self-destructive tendencies. Alex lies his way onto Brynn's team to find the man who killed his brother-and then administer his own brand of vigilante justice. But once the team members reach the plane's wreckage, they discover everyone aboard has perished&#8230;except for the man Alex is hunting. Alex will do whatever it takes to track his target through the vast, snowy wilderness.
As the temperatures drop, however, so do Alex's defenses. His contact with the sharp, kindhearted Brynn makes his lust for vengeance difficult to reconcile with his growing feelings for a woman who risks her life to help others. What will happen to Alex's savage instincts when he finally has the opportunity to confront his brother's killer?
In _Chilled_, the next thrilling tale in the _Bone Secrets_ saga, Golden Heart finalist Kendra Elliot weaves an icy tale of cold nights, cold hearts, and cold-blooded killers.

33 reviews - 4.2 stars average
354 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Buried (A Bone Secrets Novel)* by *Kendra Elliot*
Eighteen years ago, Chris Jacobs walked out of the forest, the lone survivor of a school bus load of children who'd vanished two years before. His memory was gone, his body beaten and emaciated.
Today, the sad remains of the missing children have been discovered along with evidence that they were held captive for years. But investigative reporter Michael Brody's brother is still missing. He sets out to question Chris, hoping his memory has returned.
Constant fear of being found by his kidnapper has driven Chris into hiding. The only lead Michael has is Chris's sister, Jamie. As they race to find Chris, Michael and Jamie somehow find each other among the decades of wreckage. But locating Chris may not be so easy. Now grown, his scars go far deeper than skin.
In _Buried_, the next thrilling _Bone Secrets_ novel from bestselling author Kendra Elliot, a damaged hero digs deep into his terrifying past&#8230;and unearths a chance at love for the future.

30 reviews - 4.6 stars average
362 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* the 4th book in the _Bone Secrets_ series is available for pre-order on Kindle:



*Also featured:-*

20 Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends October 31, 2013.

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, the Kendra Elliot books are REALLY good -- right up there with Linda Fairstein, Tess Gerritsen, and Kathy Reichs.


----------



## Gabe

There's a book by Peter James called Dead Man's Time which is now priced at 99p. It's pretty good. I also noticed that The Armada Legacy by Scott Mariani is also priced at 99p. That's a real bargain as Mariani's thrillers are hard to beat!


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, the Kendra Elliot books are REALLY good -- right up there with Linda Fairstein, Tess Gerritsen, and Kathy Reichs.


I'm a great Kathy Reichs fan, so I might give these a go - I see they're available to borrow on prime lending so that's an added incentive. 



Gabe said:


> There's a book by Peter James called Dead Man's Time which is now priced at 99p. It's pretty good. I also noticed that The Armada Legacy by Scott Mariani is also priced at 99p. That's a real bargain as Mariani's thrillers are hard to beat!


I'm also a Scott Mariani fan so I can recommend that one too.


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 26: *Today's Daily Deals: An 'unfiltered, wild romp' of a thriller, the inside story of 'Vogue' and a wartime romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Big Maria* by *Johnny Shaw*
There's gold in them thar hills-or more precisely, in Arizona's Chocolate Mountains, where one hundred years ago a miner stashed a king's ransom of the stuff. But times have changed. The world has changed. And now the Chocolate Mountains are the home of the largest military artillery range in the world.
Harry's living on disability and getting liquored up and beaten down. Frank's a feisty old-timer battling cancer and a domineering daughter. And Ricky's a good kid in a bad spot, doing everything for family. Together they're staking what little they have left on a dangerous quest to the Big Maria Mine-and the gold that can offer them a new beginning.
Unfortunately a meth-dealing biker wants a piece, a trigger-happy AWOL soldier wants to play chicken in a live minefield, two stubborn burros want to go home, a starving mountain lion wants his dinner, and the US Army wants to rain on our heroes' parade with real bombs.
When you're all out of crazy ideas, you've got to try the stupid ones.
Imagine Chuck Palahniuk and Don Winslow's love child - and that would be ribald author Johnny Shaw. His novel Big Maria is a unfiltered, wild romp in which three men get one chance to find a lost gold mine; the only problem is the Big Maria Mine is right in the middle of a US Army artillery range.

48 reviews - 4.5 stars average
331 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*The Vogue Factor* by *Kristie Clements*
_The Vogue Factor_ is Kristie Clements candid account of life at the heart of the fashion industry, from photo shoots and celebrity interviews to the ugly truth behind the glamour - infighting, back-stabbing and the dangerous pursuit of beauty.
This is the behind-the-scenes story of an illustrious career in fashion, from receptionist to the editor's chair. It's a life of dazzling parties, outrageous fashion and exotic travel that most people can only dream of.
But behind the glossy photos is a hidden world of chaos and pressure, where girls as young as twelve starve themselves to fit into a sample size.
Kirstie Clements' eye-opening account of life in fashion's fast lane has hit headlines all over the globe. Both a celebration and a critique of this extraordinary industry, _The Vogue Factor_ is this season's must-have.

15 reviews - 3.9 stars average
242 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)



*The War Before Mine* by *Caroline Ross*
Alex Mullen child migrant is the product of a wartime romance, but did the romance survive the hostilities?

9 reviews - 5.0 stars average
410 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends October 31, 2013.

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 28: *Today's Daily Deals: An historical romance, a self-help book and three thrillers from the Dominic Grey series*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Rose at Twilight* by *Amanda Scott*
Proud and beautiful Lady Alys Wolveston is left without a protector at the end of a decisive battle in the bloody War of the Roses. She refuses to accept Henry Tudor as the legitimate king; her loyalty is to the late Richard III and his Queen Anne, her beloved foster mother. But the Welsh knight Sir Nicholas Merion prevents Alys from returning home and carries her off to London to become the King's ward . . . and, eventually, Sir Nicholas's wife. She refuses to submit to the arrogant Welsh warrior, plotting with his enemies and fiercely denying her attraction to him. But as she comes to know the battle-hardened man's humor and generosity, and experiences his thrilling touch and the comfort of his strength, she can't help but lose her heart to him. Now Alys will find herself trapped in deadly political intrigues that demand that she choose between love and loyalty to a once-great king.

3 reviews - 4.7 stars average
10? pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*



*Self-Confidence: The Remarkable Truth of Why a Small Change Can Make a Big Difference* by *Paul McGee*
This long-awaited second edition gives us even more of Paul McGee's unique look at boosting our confidence - with his much-loved wit and good humour. The new edition includes a brand new chapter and a host of new exercises.
Paul's approach to confidence is different. According to Paul, we don't have to raise our self-confidence to the roof; just increasing our confidence by a small amount can dramatically change our lives. Paul explains exactly what confidence is, why it's so important and just how to develop it in ourselves and others. This honest, practical and realistic book covers:
Confidence in business 
Being more confident in your love life 
Confidence in social situations 
Confidence in job interviews and presentations 
A brand new chapter on handling conflict confidently 
Experiences from real people who have followed Paul's advice and improved their lives

30 reviews - 4.2 stars average
313 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.89* (down from £10.99)



*The Summoner (Dominic Grey 1)* by *Layton Green*
The first work in a globe-hopping thriller series whose protagonists investigate the world's most bizarre and dangerous cults, _The Summoner_ is a stylish, haunting novel of mystery and suspense.
When a United States diplomat disappears in front of hundreds of onlookers while attending a religious ceremony in the bushveld of Zimbabwe, Dominic Grey, Diplomatic Security special agent, product of a violent childhood and a worn passport, is assigned to investigate. Aiding the investigation is Professor Viktor Radek, religious phenomenologist and expert on cults, and Nya Mashumba, the local government liaison.
What Grey uncovers is a terrifying cult older than Western civilization, the harsh underbelly of a country in despair, a priest seemingly able to perform impossibilities, and the identity of the newest target.

21 reviews - 3.9 stars average
346 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*The Egyptian (Dominic Grey 2)* by *Layton Green*
The second book in a globe-hopping thriller series whose protagonists investigate the world's most bizarre and dangerous cults.
At a mausoleum in Cairo's most notorious cemetery, a mercenary receives a package containing a silver test tube suspended in hydraulic stasis. 
An investigative reporter tracking rogue biomedical companies is terrified by the appearance of a mummified man outside her Manhattan apartment.
A Bulgarian scientist who dabbles in the occult makes a startling discovery in his underground laboratory.
These seemingly separate events collide when Dominic Grey and Viktor Radek, private investigators of cults, are hired by the CEO of an Egyptian biomedical firm to locate stolen research integral to the company's new life extension product. However, after witnessing the slaughter of a team of scientists by the remnants of a dangerous cult thought long abandoned, Grey and Viktor turn from pursuers to pursued.
From the gleaming corridors of visionary laboratories to the cobblestone alleys of Eastern Europe to a lost oasis in the Sahara, Grey and Viktor must sift through science and myth to uncover the truth behind the Egyptian and his sinister biotech - before that truth kills them.

14 reviews - 3.6 stars average
344 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*The Diabolist (Dominic Grey 3)* by *Layton Green*
In this gripping thriller, the bizarre murder of a cult leader in San Francisco draws Dominic Grey and Viktor Radek, private investigators of mysterious phenomena, to the scene. Witnesses claim a robed figure, seemingly able to appear and disappear at will, set fire to the priest. When the leader of another cult in Paris dies under similar circumstances, the case only grows stranger&#8230; and more dangerous.
Convinced that a charismatic New Age prophet is behind the murders, the investigators undergo a perilous journey into the world of the occult as they try to penetrate the prophet's inner circle. From the catacombs of Paris to London's nefarious East End, from the haunted walls of York to a monastic fortress in the Sicilian wilderness, the case plunges Viktor and Grey into a vortex of black magic, ancient heresies, and the dark corners of their own pasts.
_The Diabolist_ is a chilling novel that not only pulsates with action and suspense, but also mines a trove of fascinating historical, philosophical, and paranormal research to probe some of our closest held beliefs. From the opening pages to the astonishing conclusion, this latest installment in one of today's most original new thriller series is not to be missed.

24 reviews - 4.1 stars average
388 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends October 31, 2013.

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I liked the Dominic Grey series -- but there's a lot of fairly gruesome murdering going on.   I think they're part of Prime -- at least in the US.


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 29: *Today's Daily Deals: A modern troubadour's poetic memoir, an historical romance and a travelogue/memoir*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Walking Home* by *Simon Armitage*
In summer 2010 Simon Armitage decided to walk the Pennine Way. The challenging 256-mile route is usually approached from south to north, from Edale in the Peak District to Kirk Yetholm, the other side of the Scottish border. He resolved to tackle it the other way round: through beautiful and bleak terrain, across lonely fells and into the howling wind, he would be walking home, towards theYorkshire village where he was born.
Travelling as a 'modern troubadour' without a penny in his pocket, he stopped along the way to give poetry readings in village halls, churches, pubs and living rooms. His audiences varied from the passionate to the indifferent, and his readings were accompanied by the clacking of pool balls, the drumming of rain and the bleating of sheep.
_Walking Home_ describes this extraordinary, yet ordinary, journey. It's a story about Britain's remote and overlooked interior - the wildness of its landscape and the generosity of the locals who sustained him on his journey. It's about facing emotional and physical challenges, and sometimes overcoming them. It's nature writing, but with people at its heart. Contemplative, moving and droll, it is a unique narrative from one of our most beloved writers.

53 reviews - 3.9 stars average
304 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Romancing Mr Bridgerton (Bridgerton Family Series: Book 4)* by *Julia Quinn*
'On the sixth of April, in the year 1812 - precisely two days before her sixteenth birthday - Penelope Featherington fell in love. But Colin Bridgerton certainly didn't fall in love with her in 1812 (and not in 1813, 1814, 1815, or - oh blast, not in all the years 1816-1822, either, and certainly not in 1823, when he was out of the country the whole time, anyway..' Penelope Featherington has secretly adored her best friend's brother forwell, it feels like forever. After half a lifetime of watching Colin Bridgerton from afar, she thinks she knows everything about him, until she stumbles across his deepest secretand fears she doesn't know him at all.
Colin Bridgerton is tired of being thought of as nothing but an empty-headed charmer, tired of everyone's preoccupation with the notorious gossip columnist Lady Whistledown, who can't seem to publish an edition without mentioning him in the first paragraph. But when Colin returns to London from a trip abroard he discovers nothing in his life is quite the same - especially Penelope Featherington! The girl haunting his dreams. But when he discovers that Penelope has secrets of her own, this elusive bachelor must decideis she his biggest threat - or his promise of a happy ending?

14 reviews - 4.9 stars average
384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* Further books in the _Bridgerton Family_ series can be found HERE.



*Walden on Wheels: On the Open Road from Debt to Freedom* by *Ken Ilgunas*
In this frank and witty memoir, Ken Ilgunas lays bare the existential terror of graduating from the University of Buffalo with $32,000 of student debt. Ilgunas set himself an ambitious mission: get out of debt as quickly as possible. Inspired by the frugality and philosophy of Henry David Thoreau, Ilgunas undertook a 3-year transcontinental jour¬ney, working in Alaska as a tour guide, garbage picker, and night cook to pay off his student loans before hitchhiking home to New York. 
Debt-free, Ilgunas then enrolled in a master's program at Duke University, determined not to borrow against his future again. He used the last of his savings to buy himself a used Econoline van and outfitted it as his new dorm. The van, stationed in a campus parking lot, would be more than an adventure-it would be his very own "Walden on Wheels."

38 reviews - 4.6 stars average
322 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends October 31, 2013.

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Oct 31: *Today's Daily Deals: Contemporary fiction, a stormy romance and life in a Chinese orphanage*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Flowers on the Grass* by *Monica Dickens*
After the sudden death of his wife, Daniel abandons home and security, setting off to find the freedom he knew as a boy. This novel follows his wanderings from a seaside boarding house to a hospital bed, introducing the strange characters he meets and recording his even stranger adventures.

2 reviews - 4.5 stars average
316 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £14.99)



*Love Restored (Crimson Romance)* by *Lieze Gerber*
Rachel Swift's life is irrevocably changed when, mere weeks after the birth of their twin babies, her husband walks out on her. Deeply wounded, Rachel bravely rebuilds her life and her career as an architect and vows that no man will ever have the opportunity to reject her again.
Three years later, at a glamorous affair in Monaco, Rachel meets Alain Léon. Their first, fiery kiss awakens hidden, almost forgotten, emotions deep inside Rachel. Passion flares, and a tentative Rachel senses that Alain might be the man to restore her faith in love. However, her world is shattered by Alain's impetuous reaction when he wrongfully misinterprets Rachel's motives for their romance. Pride triumphs over truth, and leaves Rachel crushed and heartbroken - once again.
Life seems to smile at Rachel when her fledgling architect firm wins a contract for the restoration of a fire-damaged chateau in Provence. However, on her first day at the construction site, Rachel's world is rocked when she is introduced to the man who will be working with her on the project - Alain Leon.
Working with Alain on the project leaves Rachel torn between the painful memories of their passionate night in Monaco, and the hot rush of desire that floods her body in his physical presence. Alain struggles with his own demons, constantly having to fight his desires to stay true to his moral compass.
Hot tempers, passion, and desires clash with stubborn pride and internal conflict to tell the passionate story of a stormy love between two people - a love that might be lost on them forever.

2 reviews - 4.5 stars average
146 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)



*Silent Tears: A Journey of Hope in a Chinese Orphanage* by *Kay Bratt*
Irrepressible memories. Vacant eyes. A child being dangled from a third story window. A boy tied to a chair. Children sleeping in layers of clothing to fight off the bitter cold. An infant dying from starvation. Some things your mind will never allow you to forget.
_Silent Tears_ is the true story of the adversity and triumphs one woman faced as she fought against the Chinese bureaucracy to help that country's orphaned children.
In 2003, Kay Bratt's life changed dramatically. A wife and mother of two girls in South Carolina, Bratt relocated her family to rural China to support her husband as he took on a new management position for his American employer. Seeking a way to fill her days and overcome the isolation she experienced upon arriving in a foreign country, Bratt began volunteering at the local orphanage. Within months, her simple desire to make use of her time transformed into a heroic crusade to improve the living conditions and minimize the unnecessary deaths of Chinese orphans.
_Silent Tears_ traces the emotional hurdles and daily frustrations faced by Ms. Bratt as she tried to change the social conditions for these marginalized children. The memoir vividly illustrates how she was able to pull from reservoirs of inner strength to pursue her mission day after day, leaving the reader with the resounding message that everyone really can make a difference.

30 reviews - 4.3 stars average
354 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends October 31, 2013.

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 01: *Today's Daily Deals: A thriller set in the past and the present, a guide to philosphy and three hot heroes!*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Silent Tide* by *Rachel Hore*
When Emily Gordon, editor at a London publishing house, commissions an account of great English novelist Hugh Morton, she finds herself steering a tricky path between Morton's formidable widow, Jacqueline, who's determined to protect his secrets, and the biographer, charming and ambitious Joel Richards. But someone is sending Emily mysterious missives about Hugh Morton's past and she discovers a buried story that simply has to be told&#8230;
One winter's day in 1948, nineteen year old Isabel Barber arrives at her Aunt Penelope's house in Earl's Court having run away from home to follow her star. A chance meeting with an East European refugee poet leads to a job with his publisher, McKinnon & Holt, and a fascinating career beckons. But when she develops a close editorial relationship with charismatic young debut novelist Hugh Morton and the professional becomes passionately personal, not only are all her plans put to flight, but she finds herself in a struggle for her very survival.
Rachel Hore's intriguing and suspenseful new novel magnificently evokes the milieux of London publishing past and present and connects the very different worlds of two young women, Emily and Isabel, who through their individual quests for truth, love and happiness become inextricably linked.

52 reviews - 4.3 stars average
529 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)



*30-Second Philosophies: The 50 Most Thought-provoking Philosophies, Each Explained in Half a Minute* by *Stephen Law*
I Think Therefore I Am, Existentialism, Dialectical Materialism? The Socratic Method and Deconstruction? Sure, you know what they all mean. That is, you've certainly heard of them. But do you know enough about them to join a dinner party debate or dazzle the bar with your knowledge? 30-second Philosophies takes a revolutionary approach to getting a grip on the 50 most significant schools of philosophy. The book challenges leading thinkers to quit fretting about the meaning of meaning for a while and explain the most complex philosophical ideas - using nothing more than 300 words, and a metaphorical image.

18 reviews - 3.7 stars average
160 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)



*Three Hot Heroes (Choc Lit)* by *Sue Moorcroft*
_Three Hot Heroes_ combines _Starting Over, All That Mullarkey_ and _Love & Freedom_ by Sue Moorcroft. Three gorgeous reads.

_Starting Over_
New home, new friends, new love. Can starting over be that simple? 
Tess Riddell reckons her beloved Freelander is more reliable than any man - especially her ex-fiancé, Olly Gray. She's moving on from her old life and into the perfect cottage in the country. 
Miles Rattenbury's passions? Old cars and new women! Romance? He's into fun rather than commitment. When Tess crashes the Freelander into his breakdown truck, they find that they're nearly neighbours yet worlds apart. 
Despite her overprotective parents and a suddenly attentive Olly, she discovers the joys of village life and even forms an unlikely friendship with Miles. Then, just as their relationship develops into something deeper, an old flame comes looking for him ... 
Is their love strong enough to overcome the past? Or will it take more than either of them is prepared to give?

_All That Mullarkey_
Revenge and love: it's a thin line... 
The writing's on the wall for Cleo and Gav. The bedroom wall, to be precise. And it says 'This marriage is over.' Wounded and furious, Cleo embarks on a night out with the girls, which turns into a glorious one night stand with... 
Justin, centrefold material and irrepressibly irresponsible. He loves a little wildness in a woman and he's in the right place at the right time to enjoy Cleo's. 
But it s Cleo who has to pick up the pieces of a marriage based on a lie and the lasting repercussions of that night. Torn between laid-back Justin and control freak Gav, she s a free spirit that life is trying to tie down. 
But the rewards are worth it!

_Love & Freedom_
New start, new love. 
That's what Honor Sontag needs after her life falls apart, leaving her reputation in tatters and her head all over the place. So she flees her native America and heads for Brighton, England. Honor's hoping for a much-deserved break and the chance to find the mother who abandoned her as a baby. What she gets is an entanglement with a mysterious male whose family seems to have a finger in every pot in town. 
Martyn Mayfair has sworn off women with strings attached, but is irresistibly drawn to Honor, the American who keeps popping up in his life. All he wants is an uncomplicated relationship built on honesty, but Honor's past threatens to undermine everything. 
Then secrets about her mother start to spill out ... Honor has to make an agonising choice. Will she live up to her dutiful name and please others? Or will she choose freedom?

Three full length novels approximate 1,000 pages in length.

2 reviews - 3.5 stars average
859 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£1.39*

*Also featured:-*

Have a haunted Halloween this year on Kindle, with an edge-of-your-seat thriller, a twisted murder mystery or a gripping gory horror for just £1 each. Offer ends 11:59 pm, November 1, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 02: *Today's Daily Deals: Children's sci-fi horror, Einstein's views on his world and some Christmas romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Unwind* by *Neal Shusterman*
Connor's parents want to be rid of him because he's a troublemaker. Risa has no parents and is being unwound to cut orphanage costs. Lev's unwinding has been planned since his birth as part of his family's strict religion. Brought together by chance, and kept together through desperation, these three unlikely companions make a harrowing cross-country journey, knowing all the while that their lives are hanging in the balance. If they can survive until their eighteenth birthdays, they can't be harmed. But when every piece of them, from their hands to their hearts, are wanted by a world gone mad, eighteen seems far, far away...

63 reviews - 4.7 stars average
353 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)



*The World As I See It* by *Albert Einstein*
A fascinating collection of Einstein's observations about life, religion, nationalism, and a host of personal topics that engaged the genius's intellect
In the aftermath of the First World War, Einstein writes about his hopes for the League of Nations, his feelings as a German citizen about the growing anti-Semitism and nationalism of his country, and his myriad opinions about the current affairs of his day. In addition to these political perspectives, The World As I See It reveals the idealistic, spiritual, and witty side of this great intellectual as he approaches topics including "Good and Evil," "Religion and Science," "Active Pacifism," "Christianity and Judaism," and "Minorities."
Including letters, speeches, articles, and essays written before 1935, this collection offers a complete portrait of Einstein as a humanitarian and as a human being trying to make sense of the changing world around him.
This authorized Philosophical Library ebook features a new introduction by Neil Berger, PhD, and an illustrated biography of Albert Einstein, which includes rare photos and never-before-seen documents from the Albert Einstein Archives at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem.

14 reviews - 3.9 stars average
192 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.29* (down from £5.99)



*A Merry Little Christmas (A Cedar Cove Story)* by *Debbie Macomber*
A touch of Christmas magic!! Beth Morehouse was expecting presents under the tree, not a basket of abandoned puppies on the doorstep of 1225 Christmas Tree Lane! Now it's a race to find them new homes before she and her daughters leave for their skiing trip. With just three days to Christmas, Beth needs a puppy miracle! To top off her worries, the girls have invited their dad, Beth's ex-husband, Kent, for the holidays. Clearly they have visions of a mum-and-dad reunion under the mistletoe. But Kent's new girlfriend might have other ideas&#8230; Across the road at 5-B Poppy Lane, the Shelton women are sharing relationship stories. Helen approves of the handsome soldier her granddaughter Ruth has brought home, but he reminds her so much of a man she once knew&#8230; Will Helen's tales of romance lead Ruth to a happy-ever-after Christmas? With mistletoe and festive miracles, there's nothing like a Cedar Cove Christmas!

33 reviews - 4.2 stars average
384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* Reading the reviews, this book appears to be two separate short stories rather than one complete novel. It also seems to be a reprint of, or synopsis of, earlier Cedar Cove books. If you already have any books in this series you might want to check that out first.

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
(Each month Amazon features a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 each or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first day of the month and expire at 11:59 pm on the last day of the month).


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 03: *Today's Daily Deals: Contemporary fiction, an athletics autobiography and an island romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Sarah Thornhill* by *Kate Grenville*
Sarah and Jack have never doubted that they are made for each other. But there is someone in Sarah's family who will not tolerate the relationship. The reason lies in both the past and the present, and it will take Sarah across an ocean to a place she never imagined she would be. Kate Grenville takes us back to the Australia of _The Secret River_ in this novel about love, tangled histories and how it matters to keep stories alive.

36 reviews - 4.3 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)



*A Life Without Limits: A World Champion's Journey* by *Chrissie Wellington*
Chrissie Wellington is the world's No 1 female Ironman triathlete, the current quadruple World Champion and World Record holder. In 2009 she was voted 'Sunday Times Sportswoman of the Year' and in 2010 was awarded the MBE. She is the undefeated champion of Triathlon, having won nine Ironman titles from nine races. 
Her World Record setting race time of 8:19:13 at Quelle Roth Germany in 2010 slashed over 14 minutes from the previous record and where she was only beaten by six men. Chrissie has displayed unprecedented levels of stamina, strength and competitiveness in becoming Ironman World Champion in only her second event at Ironman level. Her victory in Kona, Hawaii in 2007 finishing in 9:08:45 - five minutes ahead of her nearest rival - was described as the 'biggest upset in Ironman history' and 'a remarkable feat, deemed to be near impossible task for any athlete racing as a rookie at their first Ironman World Championships'. She defended her World title in Hawaii in 2008 and again in 2009 and won back her title in 2011 after having to withdraw from the 2010 race due to illness. 
This is the remarkable story of how a Norfolk girl - a 'sporty kid, swimming, playing hockey, running, but never excelling and always more interested in the social side of the sports scene' - became a world champion.

123 reviews - 4.7 stars average
289 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Meant to Be (An Anchor Island Novel)* by *Terri Osburn*
Beth Chandler has spent her whole life pleasing others. She went to law school to make her grandparents happy. She agreed to marry her workaholic boyfriend, Lucas, to make him happy. And, despite her fear of boats, she took a ferry to see Lucas's parents just to make them happy.
While suffering through a panic attack on the ferry, Beth meets a tall, sexy stranger who talks her down from her fear-and makes her heart flutter in the process. Soon, she has a new reason to panic: her gorgeous, blue-eyed rescuer is Lucas's brother, Joe. But could she ever leave her fiancé for his own brother&#8230;even if Lucas is more focused on making partner than on making their relationship work&#8230;and even if Joe turns out to be everything she never knew she wanted?
Filled with excitement and delight, _Meant to Be_ is the story of a young woman torn between urban pressures and small-town pleasures.

7 reviews - 4.3 stars average
348 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* More books in Terri Osburn's _Anchor Island_ series can be found HERE.

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 05: *Today's Daily Deals: A 'poignant and heart-warming love story', how to fix the current economic mess and a biographical novel*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Art of Hearing Heartbeats: A Novel* by *Jan-Philipp Sendker*
When a successful New York lawyer suddenly disappears without a trace, neither his wife nor his daughter Julia has any idea where he might be - until they find a love letter he wrote many years ago to a Burmese woman. Intent on solving the mystery and coming to terms with her father's past, Julia decides to travel to the village where the woman lived. There she uncovers a tale of unimaginable hardship, resilience and passion that will change her life for ever. A poignant and heart-warming love story, _The Art of Hearing Heartbeats_ will reaffirm your belief in the resilience of the human heart.

70 reviews - 4.7 stars average
336 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: NO | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £899)



*How Do We Fix This Mess?: The Economic Price of Having it all, and the Route to Lasting Prosperity* by *Robert Preston*
In Robert Peston's new book he explains in his characteristically straightforward way how the world got itself into the current economic mess - and how we might get out of it. 'How do we fix this mess? I don't know. But don't stop reading now. Perhaps if we have a clearer understanding of what went wrong, we'll have a better idea of what needs to be done. This book is a map of what needs to be fixed.' The record-breaking unbroken growth between 1992 and 2008 wasn't the economic miracle that it seemed. It was based on a number of dangerous illusions - most notably that it didn't matter that the UK and US year after year consumed more than they earned. But we couldn't go on increasing our indebtedness forever. The financial crash of 2007/8 and the subsequent economic slump in much of the west was the moment when we realised we had borrowed more than we could afford to repay. So who got it wrong? Bankers, investors and regulators? And were they greedy, stupid or asleep? What was the role of government? And what part did we, as consumers, play in all this? How do we get through this difficult period of transition to a more sustainable economy, one based on investment and exports, rather than on borrowing and consumption? With the same probing lucidity he brought to _Who Runs Britain?_ takes us step-by-step towards a common sense way to fix this mess.

71 reviews - 4.2 stars average
481 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Never Call It Loving: The Immortal Love Story of Kitty O'Shea and Charles Parnell* by *Dorothy Eden*
Hailed by Mary Stewart as "a splendid book," Dorothy Eden's acclaimed biographical novel is both an account of the illicit love affair that scandalized Victorian England and the gripping account of the rise and fall of one of Ireland's greatest political leaders 
Katharine O'Shea is an unhappily married young mother of three when she meets Charles Stewart Parnell, "the uncrowned king of Ireland." They couldn't be more different. Kitty is from an aristocratic English family. Born in County Wicklow to Protestant gentry, Parnell is a passionate crusader for Ireland's oppressed poor. But their first encounter leaves them both with the certainty that something momentous has occurred.
Before long, they're engaged in a forbidden liaison-one that will have profound ramifications for Kitty's personal life and Charles's brilliant political career. As their love affair plays out on the world stage, scandal and a scorned husband's revenge conspire to destroy everything Charles has worked to achieve for the Irish.
Set against the tumultuous backdrop of late-nineteenth-century England and Ireland, Dorothy Eden's most ambitious novel weaves a passionate, heartbreaking story of a larger-than-life man and woman whose only crime is falling in love.

2 reviews - 4.0 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 06: *Today's Daily Deals: An historical adventure, British history and a steamy romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Insurrection (Insurrection Trilogy)* by *Robyn Young*
1286 A.D. Scotland is in the grip of the worst winter in living memory. Some say the Day of Judgement has come. The king of Scotland rides out from Edinburgh into the stormy dark. On the road he is murdered by one of his own men, leaving the succession to the throne wide open. The king's death is as a stone thrown into a pool, the ripples spreading far and wide. Civil war threatens as powerful Scottish families jostle for power, not knowing that Edward, now king of England, has set his own plans in motion. For almost two decades Edward has nurtured a fierce vision of conquest - a vision sprung from the words of an ancient prophecy - that will change the face of Britain forever. But all is not destined to go Edward's way. Through the ashes of war, through blood feuds and divided loyalties, a young squire will rise to defy England's greatest king. His name is Robert the Bruce. And his story begins in _Insurrection_.

76 reviews - 4.0 stars average
676 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* The 2nd book in the _Insurrection_ trilogy is also available on Kindle:





*British History for Dummies* by *Sean Lang*
It′s not uncommon to hear an American tourist in Britain say "I can′t believe this building is so old," only to be followed by a British answer, "It′s not old, it′s only fifteenth century." And the amazing thing is not that the buildings are old: it′s that they′re still in use. You can go to a church in Britain where Saxons worshipped; you can drive along motorways that follow lines laid down by the Romans. It′s silly to complain that the British somehow live in the past: The past lives in the British. 
And now you′ve picked up British History For Dummies, probably because: 
You studied British history at school, but found it all very confusing 
You liked the subject, but your memory′s hazy about who did what and when 
You did some English history but only touched on Wales or Scotland or Ireland, and only when they were giving the English grief (or, more likely, when the English were giving grief to them) 
You enjoy a good story and want to know more 
You can read British History For Dummies from beginning to end or by jumping from topic to topic. The material is divided into parts that represent a particular period in Britain′s history, including 
Britain′s early days, from the Stone Age to the Iron Age, where you′ll meet the mysterious Celts and the wacky Druids 
The age of the invaders, when everyone wanted to conquer Britain - Romans, Saxons, Angles, Vikings, and Normans. 
The Middle Ages, with its knights in armour and fair maidens 
The Rise of the Royals, or more accurately, the English Tudor family and the Scottish Stuarts. Here, you′ll meet Henry VIII; Queen Elizabeth; and Mary, Queen of Scots 
The Eighteenth and Nineteenth Centuries, when Britain created the most powerful nation the world had ever known 
The Twentieth Century, when World War I left Britain deeply scarred. Throw in Irish rebellion, a global Depression, and an aggressive German dictator and you′ll discover why the sun set over the great Empire and left Britain searching for a new role 
If your idea of a history book is what you read in school, forget it. This book is different. It tells you the whole story, but does so without putting you to sleep. This is a great story: Don′t miss it.

39 reviews - 4.1 stars average
404 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£2.69* (down from £15.99)



*One Week Girlfriend: One Week Girlfriend Book 1* by *Monica Murphy*
Temporary. That's the word I'd use to describe my life right now. I'm temporarily working double shifts - at least until I can break free. I'm temporarily raising my little brother - since apparently our actual mother doesn't give a crap about either of us. And I always end up as nothing but the temporary girlfriend - the flavour of the week for every guy who's heard the rumour that I give it up so easily.
At least Drew Callahan, college football legend and local golden boy, is upfront about it. He needs someone to play the part of his girlfriend for one week. In exchange for cash. As if that's not weird enough, ever since he brought me into his world, nothing really makes sense. Everyone hates me. Everyone wants something from him. And yet the only thing Drew seems to want is...me.
I don't know what to believe anymore. Drew is sweet, sexy, and hiding way more secrets than I am. All I know is, I want to be there for him - permanently.

218 reviews - 4.5 stars average
289 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* You can find more books in the _One Week Girlfriend_ series HERE.

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 07: *Today's Daily Deals: Contemporary fiction, changing the world and a gripping Finnish thriller*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Winter Solstice* by *Rosamunde Pilcher*
One time actress Elfrida Phipps retires to a country cottage but is almost immediately reactivated through the personal tragedy of a comparatively new friend, Oscar Blundell, with whom she moves to an imposing old house, his shared inheritance, in Scotland. As Christmas approaches they are joined by a lovelorn cousin, Carrie, and her 14-year-old niece, Lucy, who is currently bothersome to the progress of her mother's new found love, and to her grandmother's hedonistic lifestyle. Sam Howard, troubleshooter in the textile industry, recently separated from his wife, arrives on the doorstep and finds himself unwittingly part of the soon-to-be snowbound family over Christmas. "Are you still snowed in with us, Sam? I hope so," says Edwina. "It would be such fun for all of us to be together." And so they all live happily ever after.

60 reviews - 4.5 stars average
720 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*50 Facts That Should Change the World* by *Jessica Williams*
In this new edition of her bestseller, Jessica Williams tests the temperature of our world and diagnoses a malaise with some shocking symptoms. Get the facts but also the human side of the story on the world's hunger, poverty, material and emotional deprivation; its human rights abuses and unimaginable wealth; the unstoppable rise of consumerism, mental illness, the drugs trade, corruption, gun culture, the abuse of our environment and more. The prognosis might look bleak, yet there is hope, Williams argues, and it's down to us to act now to change things.

16 reviews - 3.9 stars average
255 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)



*Purge* by *Sofi Oksanen*
Deep in an Estonian forest, two women, one young, one old, are hiding.
Zara is a prostitute and a murderer, on the run from brutal captors - men who know how to punish a woman. Aliide offers refuge but not safety: she has her own criminal secrets - traitorous crimes of passion and revenge committed long ago, during the country's brutal Soviet years.
Both women have survived lives of abuse. But this time their survival depends on revealing the one thing history has taught them to keep safely hidden: the truth.
A haunting, intimate and gripping story of suspicion, betrayal and retribution against a backdrop of Soviet oppression and European war.

47 reviews - 4.0 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 08: *Today's Daily Deals: A Victorian romance, a 19th century 'computer genius' and a Regency romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*My Last Duchess* by *Daisy Goodwin*
Cora Cash has grown up in a world in which money unlocks every door. Her coming-out ball promises to be the most opulent of the gilded 1890s, a fitting debut for New York's 'princess'. Yet her fortune cannot buy her the one thing she craves -- the freedom to choose her own destiny. For Cora's mother has her heart on a title for her daughter, and in England -- where they are bound, to find Cora a husband -- impoverished blue bloods are queuing up for introductions to American heiresses. But the aristocracy is a treacherous realm. When Cora loses her heart to a man she barely knows, she soon realises that she is playing a game she does not fully understand -- and that her future happiness is the prize. Daisy Goodwin's sparking debut brings the fin de siecle romance between England and America to exuberant life.

128 reviews - 3.5 stars average
480 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)



*A Female Genius: How Ada Lovelace Started the Computer Age* by *James Essinger*
The daughter of Lord Byron, Ada was the visionary who recognised the true potential of Babbage's cog-wheel computer, The Analytical Engine. She demonstrated to the world that computers wouldn't merely be adding machines, but that they would be able to think.

1 review - 3.0 stars
304 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £14.99)



*Drawn to Perfection* by *Victoria Owens*
Caelica's mother is ill, her brother faces trial for forgery, and her father's parishioners show only scorn for the family. When Caelica catches the attention of a rich landowner's son, it falls on her to put things right by making a good marriage. But how far should she allow her family's circumstances to shape her future? Especially when the young man she is to wed has so many secrets.

2 reviews - 5.0 stars average
312 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 09: *Today's Daily Deals: The true story of a woman who survived the Russian gulags, a family saga set in the early 20th century and a romantic suspense series*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Long Bridge: Out of the Gulags* by *Urszula Muskus*
Urszula Muskus (1903-1972) spent sixteen years as a prisoner of Stalinist Russia. Torn from her industrious, middle class life following her husband's arrest, she was packed into a rail wagon and sent eastwards into Kazakhstan and Siberia. Cast into an alien world of political prisoners and depraved criminals she had to learn to survive to the best of her ability. 'The Long Bridge' was written over a period of fourteen years while she lived with her daughter in London, and translated after her death. Rich in stories of love and parting, long train journeys and forced marches on foot, other women prisoners, violent guards and bandit molls, it comes from a strong spirit who looked on her world with an unwavering eye.

137 reviews - 4.6 stars average
329 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*For The Sake of Her Family* by *Diane Allen*
1912 in the Yorkshire Dales and Alice Bentham and her brother Will have lost their mother to cancer. Money is scarce and pride doesn't pay the doctor or put food on the table. Alice gets work at Whernside Manor looking after Lord Frankland's fragile sister Miss Nancy. Meanwhile Will and his best-friend Jack begin working for the Lord of the Manor at the marble mill. But their purpose there is not an entirely honest one. For a while everything runs smoothly, but corruption, attempted murder and misplaced love are just waiting in the wings. Nothing is as it seems and before they know it, Alice and Will's lives are entwined with those of the Franklands' and nothing will ever be the same again.

21 reviews - 4.5 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £6.99)



*No Turning Back (The Kathleen Turner Series #1)* by *Tiffany Snow*
Being a bartender by night and law firm runner by day helps make ends meet for Kathleen Turner. Mostly. Being 23 and single in Indianapolis wasn't exactly a thrilling adventure, but then again, that's not what Kathleen wanted. At least, not until she met Blane Kirk.
Navy SEAL turned high-profile attorney, Blane is everything a woman could want. The only problem? He's her boss.
Blane is known for playing the field and the last thing Kathleen needs or wants is to get involved with him. But when her friend is murdered and it seems Kathleen will be next, she may not have a choice.
Now Blane is the only thing standing between her and people who want her dead, including assassin-for-hire Kade Dennon. Beautiful but deadly, he'll kill anyone who gets in his way, even the woman who makes him question everything he's become.
The deeper she sinks into the web of lies and murder, the more Kathleen realizes she can trust no one if she's going to survive. No one is innocent. Not even Blane.

146 reviews - 4.5 stars average
424 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* There are two further books in the _Kathleen Turner_ series also available on Kindle for *£0.99 - today only

 *

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 10: *Today's Daily Deals: A satirical novel, the 'definitive code for personal business success' and an historical romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Buddha of Suburbia* by *Hanif Kureishi*
The hero of Hanif Kureishi's first novel is Karim, a dreamy teenager, desperate to escape suburban South London and experience the forbidden fruits which the 1970s seem to offer. When the unlikely opportunity of a life in the theatre announces itself, Karim starts to win the sort of attention he has been craving - albeit with some rude and raucous results.

64 reviews - 3.7 stars average
292 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*The Rules of Work: A definitive code for personal success* by *Richard Templar*
Some people are simply great at their job. They glide effortlessly onwards and upwards through all the politics, the backstabbing, the system, and the nonsense that goes on. 
They always seem to say the right thing; do the right thing. They are mentioned in every conversation. Everybody likes them. They get promoted. They get pay rises. They get on with the boss. And somehow, they do all these things without being unpleasant, breaking much of a sweat or seeming to put in excess effort. And when they are offered another step up the corporate ladder or a fabulous new job, no-one is surprised - after all, they have 'potential' written all over them. 
How do they do it? Do they know some secret we don't? 
Yes, they know _The Rules of Work_. These rules aren't about how to do your job, day-to-day (we assume you are pretty good at that already). _The Rules of Work_ are about how you are seen to be doing it - brilliantly and efficiently of course. They are about how you appear to others - successful and confident of course. And they are about helping you to achieve the success you richly deserve.

42 reviews - 3.7 stars average
272 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.39* (down from £8.99)



*Loki's Daughters* by *Delle Jacobs*
For as long as Arienh can remember, her Celtic people have feared the deadly Viking raids. She knows their brutality first hand, having lost the men from her own family and village to their swords. When she encounters and wounds a Viking warrior one stormy night, she has every right to want him dead. Instead, she allows him shelter in her cottage. Although she fears him, his confidence and teasing manner give her pause. He acts as if she belongs to him. As if he knows her. 
Ronan didn't expect Arienh to recognize him. Why should she? They were both just children when his uncle forced him into a raid against her village. But Ronan risked his life to protect the young Arienh from his marauding kinsmen. Now that the time has come for Ronan and the other warriors to choose wives, he has returned to claim the beautiful girl who captured his heart so long ago.
But for men accustomed simply to taking what they want, wooing the courageous, headstrong Celtic women is easier said than done. And for Arienh, who always sacrificed her own happiness for the sake of her people, trusting-and loving-a Northman may be impossible. By turns poignant and humorous, Loki's Daughters is a stirring tale of unlikely lovers, forged in dangerously opposite worlds yet bound together by sacrifice, strength, and undeniable passion.

39 reviews - 4.1 stars average
424 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 11: *Today's Daily Deals: A bestselling YA trilogy, McCartney in the '70s and a contemporary romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Hunger Games Trilogy* by *Suzanne Collins*
Set in a dark vision of the near future, a terrifying reality TV show is taking place. Twelve boys and twelve girls are forced to appear in a live event called The Hunger Games. There is only one rule: kill or be killed. When sixteen-year-old Katniss Everdeen steps forward to take her younger sister's place in the games, she sees it as a death sentence. But Katniss has been close to death before. For her, survival is second nature.

530 reviews - 4.6 stars average
1408 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£2.29* (down from £23.97)



*Man on the Run: Paul McCartney in the 1970s* by *Tom Doyle*
The most famous living rock musician on the planet, Paul McCartney is now regarded as a slightly cosy figure, an (inter)national treasure. Back in the 1970s, however, McCartney cut a very different figure. He was, literally, a man on the run. Desperately trying to escape the shadow of the Beatles, he became an outlaw hippy millionaire, hiding out on his Scottish farmhouse in Kintyre before travelling the world with makeshift bands and barefoot children. It was a time of numerous drug busts and brilliant, banned and occasionally baffling records. For McCartney, it was an edgy, liberating and sometimes frightening period of his life that has largely been forgotten. _Man on the Run_ paints an illuminating picture: from McCartney's nervous breakdown following the Beatles' split through his apparent victimisation by the authorities to the rude awakening of his imprisonment for marijuana possession in Japan in 1980 and the shocking wake-up call of John Lennon's murder. Ultimately, it poses the question: if you were one quarter of the Beatles, could you really outrun your past?

14 reviews - 4.4 stars average
304 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.69* (down from £16.67)



*Significant Others* by *Sandra Kitt*
With her youthful appearance and light skin, African-American high school counselor Patricia knows how it feels to be an outsider in her own world. And when a biracial fifteen-year-old boy becomes the target of neighborhood bullies, she's determined to help him.
One of New York's most successful men, Morgan Baxter feels totally at home in a corporate boardroom. But being a single father to a troubled teenager is a far more daunting challenge. Patricia Gilbert seems to understand his son-and him. As Morgan and Patricia start seeing each other, he has no idea where the three of them are headed.
With insight and sensitivity, Sandra Kitt gives us a passionate and thought-provoking novel about family, race, identity, and romantic love.

10 reviews - 4.1 stars average
400 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): NO | *£0.99*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 12: *Today's Daily Deals: Historical fiction, military history and a romantic thriller*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Whereabouts of Eneas McNulty* by *Sebastian Barry*
Following the end of the First World War, Eneas McNulty joins the British-led Royal Irish Constabulary. With all those around him becoming soldiers of a different kind, however, it proves to be the defining decision of his life when, having witnessed the murder of a fellow RIC policeman, he is wrongly accused of identifying the executioners. With a sentence of death passed over him he is forced to flee Sligo, his friends, family and beloved girl, Viv. What follows is the story of this flight, his subsequent wanderings, and the haunting pull of home that always afflicts him. Tender, witty, troubling and tragic, _The Whereabouts of Eneas McNulty_ tells the secret history of a lost man.

26 reviews - 4.5 stars average
340 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Battleground Prussia: The Assault on Germany's Eastern Front 1944-45* by *Prit Buttar*
In September 1944 the Soviet Army poured into German territory, flooding the martial heartland of the Reich, Prussia. Hopelessly outnumbered by the human wave of the Red Army, the Wehrmacht fought on with determination, but was gradually beaten back. This book describes the great battles that marked the Soviet conquest of Prussia, from Memel to Königsberg, the Heiligenbeil Pocket to Danzig. Using accounts never before published in English, Prit Buttar looks at the campaign both from a command level, and from the perspective of normal soldiers on the front line.

27 reviews - 4.6 stars average
511 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £9.99)



*Die For Me: A Novel of the Valentine Killer* by *Cynthia Eden*
She thought her fiancé was the perfect man-until he turned out to be the perfect killer&#8230; 
Katherine Cole is running for her life, desperate to escape the Valentine Killer-so-called because he stabs his victims through the heart and leaves them holding a telltale single red rose. Still he tracks her to New Orleans and begins carving a bloody path to her door. But this time, Katherine refuses to run any farther. This time, she'll do anything to stop the madman she once loved, even trust the sexy cop promising to keep her safe&#8230;
Detective Dane Black never lets his emotions interfere with his job, even as the Valentine Killer surfaces in New Orleans to stalk his prey. But when Dane agrees to protect the killer's ex-fiancée, Katherine Cole, he can't ignore the passion kindling between them. After a single unforgettable night binds them body and soul, Dane knows he won't rest until Katherine is safe in his arms-and the Valentine Killer is dead. Dark and intensely sexy, this romantic suspense novel from _USA Today_ bestselling author Cynthia Eden is sure to leave readers breathless.

52 reviews - 4.3 stars average
358 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 13: *Today's Daily Deals: An historical mystery, a guide to a better, happier life and a love story set amongst the complexities of the Middle East*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Heresy of Dr Dee (The John Dee Papers)* by *Phil Rickman*
Tudor intrigue, murder and the dark arts - the second in an acclaimed historical series starring Dr John Dee
All talk is of the End-time... and the dead are rising.
At the end of the sunless summer of 1560, black rumour shrouds the death of the one woman who stands between Lord Robert Dudley and marriage to the young Queen Elizabeth. Did Dudley's wife, Amy, die from an accidental fall in a deserted house, or was it murder? Even Dr John Dee, astrologer royal, adviser on the Hidden and one of Dudley's oldest friends, is uncertain. Then a rash promise to the Queen sends him to his family's old home on the Welsh Border in pursuit of the Wigmore Shewstone, a crystal credited with supernatural properties.
With Dee goes Robert Dudley, considered the most hated man in England. They travel with a London judge sent to try a sinister Welsh brigand with a legacy dating back to the Battle of Brynglas. After the battle, many of the English bodies were, according to legend, obscenely mutilated. Now, on the same haunted hill, another dead man has been found, similarly slashed.
Devious politics, small-town corruption, twisted religion and a brooding superstition leave John Dee isolated in the land of his father.

91 reviews - 4.3 stars average
439 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* The first in series of _The John Dee Papers_ is also available on Kindle for £2.99:





*Rules of Life: A personal code for living a better, happier, more successful kind of life* by *Richard Templar*
The hugely anticipated second edition of this bestselling title will show you the simple principles that will help you do less, be more - and live a better and happier kind of life.
Some people seem to be just good at life. They glide effortlessly onwards and upwards, always seeming to know the right things to say and do, in every situation. Everybody likes them - they are great to work with and to live with. They are happy (for the most part) and they know how to roll with life's punches. They have time for everybody and always seem to know what's important (and how to deal with what's not). 
Is there something they know and do that we don't? Is it something we could all learn? The answer is a most definite yes. They know the Rules of Life.
_The Rules of Life_ are the guiding principles that will help you achieve more, shrug off adversity more easily, get more out of life and generally be a happier, calmer, more fulfilled person. You'll feel the benefits - and so will everyone around you.
The second edition of the ultimate self-help Bible, by renowned author Richard Templar has now been updated with new rules in response to real reader suggestions.

8 reviews - 3.9 stars average
240 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.39* (down from £8.99)



*Yasmine* by *Eli Amir*
"I'm an Arab Jew. I listen to classical music in the morning and Arabic music in the evening." Surprisingly for someone so young, Nuri Imari (whose family we encountered in _The Dove Flyer_), is appointed advisor on Arab affairs to the Israeli government. With little guidance he is asked by his boss to "set up an office in East Jerusalem, sniff around to see what's happening there, meet their effendis, and provide me with your evaluations."
Everyone is reeling from the aftermath of the Six Day War. The Palestinians cannot comprehend their losses, whilst the Israelis are waking up to a new political reality - and new responsibilities.
Nuri discovers complexities and loyalties he could never have imagined. He tries to steer a humane course but soon finds himself confronting bigotry and hatred on both sides.
And then he meets Yasmine, a Palestinian woman recently returned from Paris&#8230;

3 reviews - 5.0 stars average
445 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*NOTE:* This is the sequel to _The Dove Flyer_, which is also available on Kindle for £6.86



*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 15: *Today's Daily Deals: A 'gripping psychological thriller', what it was really like to be a 19th century domestic servant and a contemporary romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Breath of Night* by *Michael Arditti*
Julian Tremayne is a missionary priest in a remote Philippine village during the Marcos dictatorship. After championing the Communist rebels, he finds himself imprisoned for the murder of a local military commander. Three decades later, following his own mysterious death, a cult develops around Julian and there are calls for him to be made a saint. When Philip Seward is sent out to investigate on behalf of Julian's family, he is drawn into a labyrinth of vice, violence and corruption where nothing and nobody are what they seem. Enriched by a gallery of engaging characters ranging from priests to prostitutes, GIs to gangsters, tribesmen to terrorists and street children to Imelda Marcos, Michael Arditti's outstanding new novel is at once a gripping psychological thriller, a challenging moral mystery and an unforgettable voyage into a dark and exotic landscape.

27 reviews - 4.7 stars average
300 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £11.99)



*The Country House Servant* by *Pamela Sambrook*
One 19th century footman complained about the work involved in drawing more than 40 baths for his household, yet Lady Grenville felt no compunction in describing her footman as a "lazy flunkey". For centuries a large body of domestic servants was an often unappreciated foundation for the smooth running of a household. Today, the warrens of 'domestic offices' intrigue visitors. This book makes sense of these and the social structures behind them. It describes the skills, equipment, cleaning methods and work organisation of the housemaid, laundrymaid, footman, valet and hall-boy - the servants who spent their days polishing fine furniture, and washing brilliant chandeliers, but also sponging filthy riding habits, and washing babies' nappies. The author also looks at how servants spent their leisure time. One footman enjoyed rowing on the lake every morning before work, while others had to sit up late at night sewing their own work-dresses. Contemporary manuals, diaries, accounts and first hand recollections provide a vivid insight into what life was really like for those in domestic service. A wealth of photographs, engravings and panels illustrate the domestic workings of country houses, many now looked after by the National Trust. This is an absorbing book for social historians and visitors to country houses alike.

No UK reviews
272 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.49*



*Flat-Out Love* by *Jessica Park*
He was tall, at least six feet, with dirty blond hair that hung over his eyes. His T-shirt read Nietzsche Is My Homeboy.
So, that was Matt. Who Julie Seagle likes. A lot. But there is also Finn. Who she flat out loves.
Complicated? Awkward? Completely.
But really, how was this freshly-minted Boston transplant and newbie college freshman supposed to know that she would end up living with the family of an old friend of her mother's? This was all supposed to be temporary. Julie wasn't supposed to be important to the Watkins family, or to fall in love with one of the brothers. Especially the one she's never quite met. But what does that really matter? Finn gets her, like no one ever has before. They have connection.
But here's the thing about love, in all its twisty, bumpy permutations-it always throws you a few curves. And no one ever escapes unscathed.
_New York Times_ best-selling author Jessica Park mines the territory of love's growing pains with wit, sharp insights, and a discernible heat and heartbeat.

The author of _Flat-Out Love_ has donated this book to the Worldreader program

78 reviews - 4.5 stars average
343 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 16: *Today's Daily Deals: A couple of mysteries, a self-help book and a romantic comedy*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*A Dangerous Talent (An Alix London Mystery)* by *Charlotte & Aaron Elkins*
Alix London has a promising career as an art consultant, a sumptuous condo in Seattle's toniest neighborhood, a gorgeous figure, and a presence that exudes Ivy League breeding and old money. She has it all&#8230;or does she? Only Alix knows that the image she presents to the world is a carefully constructed mirage that veils an embarrassing truth. A brilliant, once-promising art student, the daughter of a prominent New York art conservator, her world was left in ruins when her father went to prison for art forgery. Now a Harvard dropout with an emptied bank account, she is languishing in a career that has produced little more than a lucky house-sitting gig. But all of that changes when Alix meets Christine Lemay, a novice art collector with money to burn and a hot tip on a recently discovered painting by American master Georgia O'Keeffe. Chris hires Alix to perform the authentication, an assignment that finally could launch Alix into the big leagues. But soon after her arrival in Santa Fe, she finds herself tangled up in a web of forgery, deceit-and murder. Anxious to avoid becoming the next victim, she teams up with FBI Special Agent Ted Ellesworth-and gets a little unlikely help from her roguish father-to uncover the truth behind the painting and those who would kill to have it. Sharp, witty, and devilishly fun, _A Dangerous Talent_ offers an insider's look into the surprisingly treacherous contemporary art world.

28 reviews - 4.0 stars average
271 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* The second _Alix London Mystery_ is also available on Kindle for *£0.99* (today only)





*Do the Work* by *Steven Pressfield*
Could you be getting in your way of producing great work? Have you started a project but never finished? Would you like to do work that matters, but don't know where to start?
The answer is _Do the Work_, a manifesto by bestselling author Steven Pressfield, that will show you that it's not about better ideas, it's about actually doing the work.
_Do the Work_ is a weapon against Resistance - a tool that will help you take action and successfully ship projects out the door.
"There is an enemy. There is an intelligent, active, malign force working against us. Step one is to recognize this. This recognition alone is enormously powerful. It saved my life, and it will save yours."
_Do the Work_ may be just what you need to get out of your own way.

21 reviews - 4.2 stars average
109 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.02)



*Unlike a Virgin* by *Lucy-Anne Holmes*
Is Gracie in love for the very first time?
You know that bit in _The X Factor_, when the singer tells everyone about the rocky road they travelled to pursue their dream? Well, that's Gracie Flowers' story.
Gracie is very focused for a woman of almost twenty-six. Her favourite book is 'The 5-Year Plan: Making the Most of Your Life'. And her five-year plan is going very well. That is, until she is usurped from her big promotion by a handsome, posh idiot; she is dumped by her boyfriend; and discovers her loopy mother is facing bankruptcy.
Hormones awry and ice cream over-ordered, a dream Gracie thought she'd buried ten years ago starts to resurface. A dream that reminds her of the girl she used to be and everything she wanted to become.

28 reviews - 4.2 stars average
416 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 18: *Today's Daily Deals: A crime thriller, an autobiography and a romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Sleep Like the Dead (DCI Lorimer)* by *Alex Gray*
Everyone is searching for Billy Brogan and his sister, Marianne. Marianne's ex-husband Kenneth Scott is gunned down in his home and two men are found dead in Billy's West End flat. But Billy is on the run to Spain, with the money that was meant to pay the hit man who killed Kenneth.
Now the hit man remains in Glasgow, seeking not just his fee for his job but the elusive Marianne. The woman has been a mature student of Dr Solomon Brightman, psychology lecturer at Glasgow University and criminal profiler. Why, when she meets him unexpectedly in a Glasgow bookshop, does she tell him she owes him such a lot? And what is her relationship to Amit, the educated Pakistani refugee from Lahore? DCI Lorimer is given the news that psychological profiling is no longer allowed following a case of wrongful arrest down South, but can his friendship with Solly produce the necessary clues in this case? And will Solly be able to find his missing student before time runs out for her?

18 reviews - 4.3 stars average
378 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* Other books in the _DCI Lorimer_ series are also available on Kindle HERE.



*Saving Gary McKinnon: A Mother's Story* by *Janis Sharp*
The ordinary lives of Gary McKinnon and his mother Janis changed dramatically one morning in 2002 when police interviewed Gary about hacking into US government computers. Three years later, on 7 June 2005, he was arrested. Extradition seemed certain and so, fearing that Gary would take his own life rather than be taken away, Janis began her extraordinary battle. Facing up to sixty years' incarceration, Gary was vilified by the authorities, who described his actions as 'the biggest military computer hack of all time'. The truth was rather less dramatic - Gary was searching for signs of UFOs. When he discovered that thousands of NASA and Pentagon computers had no passwords or firewalls he started to leave notes warning that their security was deeply flawed. It was only in 2008 after a TV interview that an expert in autism phoned Gary's solicitors and said he was sure that Gary was suffering from Asperger's syndrome. The stakes were now even higher. The US judiciary had all the might of the world's greatest power. But it had not reckoned on Gary's mother. This is the story of how one woman squared up not only to the Pentagon but also to the British judicial and political systems. It is a book about a mother who took on the world and won.

15 reviews - 4.7 stars average
304 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.69* (down from £18.99)



*Hennessey's Heaven (Loveswept)* by *Judy Griffith Gill*
From his porch, Hennessey watches the slender beauty emerge from the cream-colored sedan and stride onto his turf like she owns it. The renowned mystery author has his own reasons for retreating to this remote island, but the woman he calls Heaven is a riddle he's determined to solve.
All Venny McClure wants is to stop running. She hoped her aunt's home in this offshore sanctuary would keep her safe from her abusive ex-husband. But when she meets the handsome, green-eyed caretaker, she burns with excitement. Venny doesn't want to fall for Hennessey-he lives in self-imposed solitude and harbors his own secrets-but how long can she resist a man who makes her feel so protected and desired, tempting her to give in to the love that could be their heaven right here on earth?

No UK reviews
184 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*NOTE:* Other books in the _Loveswept_ series are also available on Kindle HERE.

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 19: *Today's Daily Deals: An historical thriller, a chilling look at the realities of hyperinflation and a Regency romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Corpse Reader* by *Antonio Garrido*
After his grandfather dies, avid scholar and budding forensic investigator Cí Song begrudgingly gives up his studies to help his family. But when another tragedy strikes, he's forced to run and also deemed a fugitive. Dishonored, he has no choice but to accept work as a lowly gravedigger, a position that allows him to sharpen his corpse-reading skills. Soon, he can deduce whether a person killed himself-or was murdered.
His prowess earns him notoriety, and Cí receives orders to unearth the perpetrator of a horrific series of mutilations and deaths at the Imperial Court. Cí's gruesome investigation quickly grows complicated thanks to old loyalties and the presence of an alluring, enigmatic woman. But he remains driven by his passion for truth-especially once the killings threaten to take down the Emperor himself.
Inspired by Song Cí, considered to be the founding father of CSI-style forensic science, this harrowing novel set during the thirteenth-century Tsong Dynasty draws readers into a multilayered, ingenious plot as disturbing as it is fascinating.

114 reviews - 4.2 stars average
494 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*When Money Dies* by *Adam Fergusson*
This is, I believe, a moral tale. It goes far to prove the revolutionary axiom that if you wish to destroy a nation you must corrupt its currency. Thus must sound money be the first bastion of a society's defence.
In 1923, with its currency effectively worthless (the exchange rate in December of that year was one dollar to 4,200,000,000,000 marks), the Weimar Republic was all but reduced to a barter economy. Expensive cigars, artworks and jewels were routinely exchanged for staples such as bread; a cinema ticket could be bought for a lump of coal, and a bottle of paraffin for a silk shirt. In desperation, the Bavarian Prime Minister submitted a Bill to the Reichsrat proposing that gluttony be made a penal offence, his exact definition of a glutton being 'one who habitually devotes himself to the pleasures of the table to such a degree that he might arouse discontent in view of the distressful condition of the population'.
Since its first publication in 1975, When Money Dies has become the classic history of these bizarre and frightening times. Weaving elegant analysis with a wealth of eyewitness accounts by ordinary people struggling to survive, it deals above all with the human side of inflation: why governments resort to it, the dismal, corruptive pestilence it visits on their citizens, the agonies of recovery, and the dark, long-term legacy. And at a time of acute economic strain, it provides an urgent warning against the addictive dangers of printing money -- shorthand for deficit financing -- as a soft option for governments faced with growing unrest and unemployment.

42 reviews - 4.4 stars average
291 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £12.99)



*The Birthday Scandal* by *Leigh Michaels*
When Lucien, Isabelle, and Emily are invited to their great-uncle's seventieth birthday party, they hope the elderly duke's promise to make their lives easier means they'll be receiving cash. What they don't expect to find is love&#8230;and scandal!
Lucien, incensed by his father's announcement that he's marrying a girl even younger than Lucien, resolves to convince the bride to back out-no matter what it takes. After a year of a marriage of convenience, Isabel is horrified to find her husband occupying the room next door-and making it clear he intends to move into her bed. And Emily, disillusioned by the whole notion of marriage after the death of her fiancé, decides it's time to take a lover instead&#8230;
Three siblings, three romances-and three scandals-keep the ton buzzing in this Regency romp!

17 reviews - 3.9 stars average
375 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 20: *Today's Daily Deals: A psychological thriller, improve your leadership skills and the real-life affair that inspired Jane Eyre*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Lion, The Lamb, The Hunted* by *Andrew E. Kaufman*
SHE ONLY STEPPED OUTSIDE FOR A MINUTE...
But a minute was all it took to turn Jean Kingsley's world upside down-a minute she'd regret for the rest of her life. 
STEPPING INTO HER WORST NIGHTMARE... 
Because when she returned, she found an open bedroom window and her three-year-old son, Nathan, gone. The boy would never be seen again. 
A NIGHTMARE THAT ONLY BECAME WORSE.
A tip leads detectives to the killer, a repeat sex offender, and inside his apartment, a gruesome discovery. A slam-dunk trial sends him off to death row, then several years later, to the electric chair. 
CASE CLOSED. JUSTICE SERVED...OR WAS IT?
Now, more than thirty years later, Patrick Bannister unwittingly stumbles across evidence among his dead mother's belongings-it paints her as the killer and her brother, a wealthy and powerful senator, as the one pulling the strings. 
WHAT REALLY HAPPENED TO NATHAN KINGSLEY?
There's a hole in the case a mile wide, and Patrick is determined to close it. But what he doesn't know is that the closer he moves toward the truth, the more he's putting his life on the line, that he's become the hunted. Someone's hiding a dark secret and will stop at nothing to keep it that way.
The clock is ticking, the walls are closing, and the stakes are getting higher as he races to find a killer-one who's hot on his trail. One who's out for his blood.

88 reviews - 4.3 stars average
280 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £7.72)



*Leadership Essentials* by *Stephen R. Covey*
Are great leaders born-or made? According to Dr Stephen R. Covey, author of the best-selling _The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People_, leadership skills can be honed and improved-if you know how. In this book, Dr Covey walks you through a process of self-discovery and personal development that will make you a stronger leader-and help you succeed at work.
As a leader of the corporate consulting firm Franklin Covey, Dr Stephen R. Covey has guided thousands of clients in developing and improving their leadership skills. This book offers a clear step-by-step path to leadership success and detailed workbooks that guide you in putting the principles you'll learn to practical use.

No UK reviews
373 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99*



*Confession* by *S G Klein*
Charlotte Brontë wrote one of English literature's greatest love stories, but the author's own great love story has been forgotten - until now. Confession tells the story of the quiet, fiercely intelligent author and her passionate affair with her teacher, Monsieur Heger: an affair which may have inspired Brontë to write _Jane Eyre_. 
England, 1842. Two sisters leave their Yorkshire home to study in Belgium. The young women do not mix with the other students easily and withdraw into their books and rely on their teacher, Monsieur Heger, for sustenance. The constraints of the time, the religious differences between their Protestant upbringing and the Catholic school, the stifling claustrophobia of a closed society, build to tell a beautifully romantic written novel of love, religion and art. The two sisters are Charlotte and Emily Brontë. 
Meticulously researched using all of Charlotte Brontë's original letters, essays and journals - Confession tells of the blossoming affair between two exceptionally talented individuals - an affair which almost certainly led the author of _Jane Eyre_ to fall passionately in love.

7 reviews - 4.9 stars average
229 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 21: *Today's Daily Deals: Two spy thrillers, how to succeed in sales and a light-hearted romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Colonel's Mistake (A Mark Sava Thiller)* by *Dan Mayland*
Mark Sava, former CIA station chief of Azerbaijan, lives a quiet life as a professor at Western University in the city of Baku. But his peace is shattered by both the assassination of a high-level American during an international oil conference and the arrest of CIA operations officer Daria Buckingham for the crime.
Sava knows the Iranian American Buckingham well-he personally trained her-and doesn't believe she had anything to do with the murder, so he visits a CIA control center to discuss the situation with the new station chief. When no one answers the outside intercom, Sava overrides the security code and stumbles upon the grisliest scene of his career. Now, he can't help but wonder if he really knows Buckingham as well as he thought&#8230; 
Determined to find out, Sava soon finds himself and a partner caught in the middle of the new Great Game-a deadly intelligence war over oil that has Iran, China, and the United States clawing at each other's throats. Meanwhile, Colonel Henry Amato, assistant to the US national security advisor, is keeping a close watch on the situation from Washington. His stake in the Great Game is high-and personal. 
From the shadows of the world's most volatile region to the highest levels of Washington politics, _The Colonel's Mistake_ takes readers on an unforgettable ride where the good, the bad, and the brutal play a deadly chess game of global espionage.

89 reviews - 3.9 stars average
327 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*The Leveling (A Mark Sava Thriller)* by *Dan Mayland*
These days, Mark Sava spends more time in tutoring sessions than in cloak-and-dagger rendezvous. The former CIA station chief of Azerbaijan has settled into the modest life of a professor in Baku&#8230;until an assassin makes a brazen attempt on his life in the hallowed halls of the national library.
The Azeri government deems Sava, with his complex past, a security threat and orders him out of the country immediately. At the same time, the CIA orders Sava back to the US. But when he receives cryptic photos that lead him to believe his friend John Decker has been kidnapped-Sava knows he has no option but to find Decker.
He teams up with ex-CIA spy and former girlfriend Daria Buckingham, and the two soon find themselves being chased by Chinese intelligence agents through the underworlds of Turkmenistan and Iran, caught in the middle of a secret conflict over oil that has the US and Iran tumbling headlong into war.

15 reviews - 4.3 stars average
300 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*The 25 Sales Habits of Highly Successful Salespeople* by *Stephan Schiffman*
Learn how to:
Convert leads to sales
Motivate yourself and motivate others
Give killer presentations
Keep your sense of humor
New examples using the latest advances in sales presentation technology
Up-to-date cases of these successful habits in action
Five bonus habits showing readers how to overcome mistakes, set sales timetables, and reexamine processes to shore up weaknesses
In this quick and practical guide, time management expert Jeff Davidson offers a plan to overcome procrastinators' syndrome once and for all!
Davidson shows you how to:
Use the computer as a tool to get motivated
Minimize office distractions like noise and co-workers
Take on the hard stuff first
Break through blockage and complete your to-do list
With these sixty practical tips you can get motivated, get organized, and get going-starting now!

15 reviews - 3.8 stars average
128 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £5.99)



*Getting Over Mr Right* by *Chrissie Manby*
Have you ever had your heart broken? How did you get over it? Did a tub of ice cream cheer you up? Did you delete his number and start again? Are you now friends with your ex? Perhaps you're godmother to his children? In which case, you're a weirdo and this book is not for you. But if you reacted with denial, begging or a spot of casual witchcraft, then you've come to the right place. This is one woman's journey from love to lunacy and back again ...

30 reviews - 4.0 stars average
305 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 22: *Today's Deals: A crime thriller, a childhood memoir and a couple of romances*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Buckingham Palace Blues (An Inspector Carlyle Novel)* by *James Craig*
When Inspector John Carlyle discovers a disorientated girl in a park near Buckingham Palace, he takes it upon himself to find out who she is and where she's from.
His hunt for the identity of this lost girl takes him from Ukrainian gangsters in North London to the lower reaches of the British aristocracy. Soon, the inspector is on the trail of a child-trafficking ring that stretches from Kiev to London, and back to the palace itself...

72 reviews - 3.8 stars average
305 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* More books in the _Inspector Carlyle_ series are also available on Kindle HERE.



*Twenty Chickens For A Saddle: The Story of an African Childhood* by *Robyn Scott*
When Robyn Scott was six years old her parents abruptly exchanged the tranquil pastures of New Zealand for a converted cowshed in the wilds of Botswana. Once there, Robyn and her siblings, mostly left to amuse themselves, grew up collecting snakes, canoeing with crocodiles and breaking in horses in the veld. In the shadow of one of Africa's worst AIDS crises, this moving, enchanting memoir is an extraordinary portrait of an unforgettable childhood.

31 reviews - 4.8 stars average
468 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Undone by the Duke (Secrets in Silk, Book One)* by *Michelle Willingham*
Victoria has a secret...
Reclusive designer Victoria Andrews hasn't gone outside in five years, though she yearns to escape the prison of her house. She designs sensual lingerie for the most exclusive dressmaker in London, although she has never known a man's touch.
A Duke in disguise...
Wounded and stranded in Scotland, Jonathan Nottoway, the Duke of Worthingstone, is avoiding the murderous scandal that darkened his family name. As his wounds heal, he spends several sensual nights with the beautiful seamstress who knows nothing of his true identity. 
A passionate awakening
Can a woman trapped by her emotional scars be able to love a duke, when it means abandoning her safe world to embrace the life of a duchess?

13 reviews - 3.9 stars average
350 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.00)



*Unraveled by the Rebel (Secrets in Silk, Book Two)* by *Michelle Willingham*
A spinster with a secret...
After being seduced and ruined by her worst enemy, Juliette Andrews has vowed to marry no man-especially not Dr. Paul Fraser, her childhood sweetheart. Content to bury herself in accounts and numbers, she refuses to let the devastatingly handsome Highlander back into her life.
A rebel with a cause...
Paul Fraser's heart burns with the need for vengeance against the earl who executed his father and drove the Scots from their homes. But when he learns that his enemy hurt the woman he loves, Paul has sworn to destroy him.
Can Juliette overcome the darkness of her past in the arms of the man she once loved? Or will her secrets tear them apart?

1 review - 4.0 stars
335 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 23: *Today's Deals: A romance, 2 memoir sequels and a psychological thriller *

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Undeniable* by *Liz Bankes*
Gabi is so excited - she's spending the summer working as a runner on her favourite TV show. It's a dream come true! Plus it's perfect for for distracting her from The Break-Up - especially with all those gorgeous actors around.
And then there's Spencer Black: student, extra, expert flirt. Everything with him is fun, intoxicating - and uncertain. Things between them are hotting up when he lands a minor role on the show. So is it make or break for them? Is Spencer undeniably the one for Gabi?

4 reviews - 4.2 stars average
192 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)



*Back from Africa* by *Corinne Hofmann*
In _The White Masai_ Corinne Hofmann told the incredible story of how she fell in love with and married Lketinga, a Masai warrior, and lived with his family in Kenya. Now, in _Back From Africa_, she describes her return to Switzerland and the difficulties that faced her there, detailing how she built a new life for herself and her daughter and overcame all obstacles with the same courage and optimist with which she faced the demands of her life in the Kenyan outback. Once again, Hofmann has proved herself to be an acute observer and an effective storyteller, and her astonishing and compelling tale speaks for herself.

14 reviews - 4.2 stars average
194 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* This is the 2nd book in a trilogy of memoirs - the 1st is:

 and the 3rd book is shown below.



*Reunion in Barsaloi* by *Corinne Hofmann*
Fourteen years after fleeing Kenya with her baby daughter, Corinne returned in the summer of 2004 to meet Lketinga and his family again in their village, Barsaloi. Nervous as she was, and uncertain as to how he would react on seeing her again, she found to her relief that she was welcomed unreservedly by all those who remembered her - by Lketinga, who still thought of her as his 'wife number one', by his brother, James, now a schoolteacher and especially by Lketinga's mother, who had looked after Corinne with such care all those years before. Corinne Hofmann revisits an area of a country which she cares about passionately, describing in her immensely readable style the changes she saw after her time away, and once again bringing to life the atmosphere and characters in the Masai village.

17 reviews - 3.9 stars average
162 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)



*The Playdate* by *Louise Millar*
Single mother Callie has come to rely heavily on her best friend Suzy. But Callie suspects Suzy's life isn't as simple as it seems. It's time she pulled away - going back to work is just the first step towards rediscovering her old confidence. So why does she keep putting off telling Suzy about her new job? Suzy and Callie live close to each other on a typical cramped, anonymous London street. Neighbours seem to move in, and move on, before you have even learned their names. Callie's increased sense of alienation leads her to try to befriend a new resident on her street, Debs. But Debs is anxious, odd. You wouldn't trust her with your child - especially not if you knew anything about her past. A brilliant and chilling evocation of modern life, _The Playdate_ is a real talking-point book for mothers everywhere.

126 review - 4.2 stars average
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.29* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 24: *Today's Deals: A romantic comedy, a collection of Vonnegut's commencement speeches and a sci-fi religious satire trilogy*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*One Apple Tasted* by *Josa Young*
1982: Girl meets boy at a champagne-fuelled book launch. After they share a joke at a celebrity's expense, nothing can ever be the same again. 1958: Two young women go to a ball in home-made dresses. When they catch the eye of their hostess's sons, everything changes. 1939: A young woman sits crying in a Harley Street waiting room. When a motherly stranger offers her sanctuary, her life takes an unexpected twist. Dora Jerusalem hits London and lands a coveted job as features assistant at glossy 'Modern Woman' magazine. When she falls for Guy Boleyn, happiness should be simple - but a long-buried secret lies in wait. _One Apple Tasted_ is a story about love, friendship and the moments that change the course of a life for good.

29 reviews - 4.6 stars average
342 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)



*If This Isn't Nice, What Is?: Advice for the Young* by *Kurt Vonnegut*
Master storyteller and satirist Kurt Vonnegut was one of the most in-demand commencement speakers of his time. For each occasion, Vonnegut's words were unfailingly unique, insightful, and witty, and they stayed with audience members long after graduation.
As edited by Dan Wakefield, this book reads like a narrative in the unique voice that made Vonnegut a hero to readers of all ages. At times hilarious, razor-sharp, freewheeling, and deeply serious, these reflections are ideal for anyone undergoing what Vonnegut would call their "long-delayed puberty ceremony"-marking the passage from student to full-time adult.
This book makes the perfect gift for high school or college graduates-or for parents and grandparents who remember Vonnegut fondly and want to connect with him in a new context.

No UK reviews
116 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £7.92)



*Mercury Falls (Book One of the Mercury Series)* by *Robert Kroese*
While on assignment in Utah, Christine Temetri isn't surprised when yet another prophesied Apocalypse fails to occur. After three years of reporting on End Times cults for a religious news magazine, Christine is seriously questioning her career choice. But then she meets Mercury, a cult leader whose knowledge of the impending Apocalypse is decidedly more solid than most: he is an angel, sent from heaven to prepare for the Second Coming but distracted by beer, ping pong, and other earthly delights. After Christine and Mercury inadvertently save Karl Grissom-a film-school dropout and the newly appointed Antichrist-from assassination, she realizes the three of them are all that stand in the way of mankind's utter annihilation. They are a motley crew compared to the heavenly host bent on earth's destruction, but Christine figures they'll just have to do. Full of memorable characters, _Mercury Falls_ is an absurdly funny tale about unlikely heroes on a quest to save the world.

31 reviews - 3.6 stars average
382 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* The other two books in the _Mercury_ trilogy are also available on Kindle - *£0.99 (today only)*:

 

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 25: *Today's Deals: An historical trilogy, a biography, and for children: the Spanish civil war and a very special cat*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Love & Inheritance - Box Set* by *Fay Weldon*
Fay Weldon brings an aristocratic Edwardian household to fabulous, exuberant life in her _Love and Inheritance_ Trilogy, set over five years at the turn of the nineteenth century.
The Dilberne family lurch from diamond-studded tea gowns to bankruptcy and back again, their fortunes dependent on steam-powered automobiles, Spiritualist gatherings and Christmases at Sandringham. But as the century turns, the rigid rules of society are beginning to soften. Can Lady Isobel survive without three ladies' maids? Will her obstinate daughter Rosina give up Votes for Women once she's married off? And has the vulgar Minnie truly won Viscount Arthur's heart?

No UK reviews
777 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£1.09*



*Sir David Jason - A Life of Laughter* by *Stafford Hildred*
David Jason is Britain's best-loved star. From his wonderful characterisation of Del Boy in Only Fools and Horses to Detective Jack Frost and Mr Micawber, he has captured the heart of a nation. This remarkable biography traces the life of Britain's favourite actor from his humble roots in north London through his days as an electrician to Sir David Jason, the icon we all know and love. Recruited to an early Monty Python project for his masterful sense of timing, David soon attracted the attention of Ronnie Barker with whom he appeared in episodes of the classic BBC comedy series Porridge and Open All Hours. He has gone on to create many of television's popular and enduring characters, earning numerous accolades, including the Royal Television Society's Award for Best Actor, a Top Television Comedy Actor at the British Comedy Awards and a BAFTA fellowship for his outstanding contribution to television. He also received the ultimate tribute in 2005; a knighthood from the Queen. Revealing the man behind Del Boy, Pop Larkin and Jack Frost, this authoritative biography offers valuable insight into his life and loves, covering the tragic loss of his partner of eighteen years, Myfanwy Talog, and the joy of his secret wedding to new love Gill Hinchcliffe, and the birth of their daughter Sophie Mae. It paints a complete portrait of one of England's funniest and most talented actors; a true national treasure.

19 reviews - 4.1 stars average
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.39* (down from £7.99)



*Toro! Toro!* by *Michael Morpurgo*
_Toro! Toro!_ is the story of a young boy growing up in Andalucia, Spain, on a farm rearing bulls for the bull ring. Antonito hand rears a little black calf and they become firm friends, but the boy doesn't yet understand the fate of the black bulls - the corrida and death. Later, when he learns of the horrors of the bull fight, he frees Paco, the black bull, and rides with him into the hills.There they witness the bombing of their village (it's the year 1936, and the Spanish Civil War has started) and Antonito cannot go back - his family and the farm are destroyed, and Paco has run off, wild with fright. He decides to stay in the hills, where he meets up with the Resistance fighters. During the War, Antonito hears stories round the campfire of the wonderful black bull, who becomes a symbol of freedom for them all. Could this really be Paco? But no-one has ever seen him. After the war, when Antonito is working as a muleteer in the mountains, he falls asleep and dreams of Paco. In the morning, he wakes to see hoof prints on the ground beside him&#8230;

23 reviews - 4.4 stars average
131 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £5.60)



*Kaspar: Prince of Cats* by *Michael Morpurgo*
Kaspar the cat first came to the Savoy Hotel in a basket - Johnny Trott knows, because he was the one who carried him in. Johnny was a bell-boy, you see, and he carried all of Countess Kandinsky's things to her room.
But Johnny didn't expect to end up with Kaspar on his hands forever, and nor did he count on making friends with Lizziebeth, a spirited American heiress. Pretty soon, events are set in motion that will take Johnny - and Kaspar - all around the world, surviving theft, shipwreck and rooftop rescues along the way. Because everything changes with a cat like Kaspar around. After all, he's Prince Kaspar Kandinsky, Prince of Cats, a Muscovite, a Londoner and a New Yorker, and as far as anyone knows, the only cat to survive the sinking of the Titanic&#8230;

86 reviews - 4.8 stars average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £5.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 26: *Today's Deals: An undercover expose, an historical romance and KBoards member Bob Mayer's complete Area 51 series!*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Undercover: The True Story of Britain's Secret Police* by *Paul Lewis*
The gripping stories of a group of police spies - written by the award-winning investigative journalists who exposed the Mark Kennedy scandal - and the uncovering of forty years of state espionage.
This was an undercover operation so secret that some of our most senior police officers had no idea it existed. The job of the clandestine unit was to monitor British 'subversives' - environmental activists, anti-racist groups, animal rights campaigners.
Police stole the identities of dead people to create fake passports, driving licences and bank accounts. They then went deep undercover for years, inventing whole new lives so that they could live incognito among the people they were spying on.
They used sex, intimate relationships and drugs to build their credibility. They betrayed friends, deceived lovers, even fathered children. And their operations continue today.
_Undercover_ reveals the truth about secret police operations - the emotional turmoil, the psychological challenges and the human cost of a lifetime of deception - and asks whether such tactics can ever be justified.

22 reviews - 3.9 stars average
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)



*The King's Pleasure* by *Heather Graham*
The English army's siege of Aville has ground to a standstill-until a ten-year-old Scottish lad masterminds a breakthrough. The castle falls easily, giving glory to the king and a place at court to young Adrien MacLachlan. But his greatest reward is still to come.
Years later, the king decrees that Adrien shall marry Danielle d'Aville, a maiden of the town Adrien helped conquer. She loathes the strapping Scottish knight, but his strength stirs something inside of her-a passion that betrays everything her vanquished people stand for. As Danielle's hatred for him pushes her towards treason, her budding love is the only thing that can pull her back from the brink.
This ebook features an illustrated biography of Heather Graham, including rare photos from the author's personal collection.

10 reviews - 4.4 stars average
382 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*



*Area 51 (Book 1)* by *Bob Mayer*
Since before the dawning of modern man, an alien mothership and nine abandoned flying saucers have been hidden away in Area 51, a top-secret military base in the Nevada desert. There, scientists have studied the crafts, hoping to unlock the secrets of the alien technology and, perhaps, the origins of life on Earth. But now a deranged general wants to activate the mothership's interstellar drive-and the consequences could prove catastrophic for humankind.
Dr. Hans Von Seeckt-an elderly scientist, ex-Nazi, and original member of the Area 51 research team-joins up with the president's science adviser, Dr. Lisa Duncan, and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte to put a stop to the planned test flight and tell the public the truth about Area 51. Meanwhile, a brilliant archaeologist, Professor Nabinger, discovers a message on runes found in ancient Egypt that could change everything we think we know about human evolution and the role that alien visitation may have played in it.

137 reviews - 4.3 stars average
202 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99*

The rest of the _Area 51_ series are also included in today's deal for *£0.99*each:

    

    

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 27: *Today's Deals: Classic YA fantasy, Special Forces elite and a selection of M.C. Beaton stories*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Princess Bride* by *William Goldman*
First published well, in 1973 actually, this book spawned the Rob Reiner-directed cult film of the same name. It's a tongue-in-cheek fairytale of love, life, action, death and life again. Featuring the obligatory handsome Prince and supremely beautiful princess, it also boasts a Spanish sword wizard, the Zoo of Death, a chocolate-coated resurrection pill and lots of villains, who span the spectrum from evil, through even more evil to (gasp) most evil. And then there's Fezzik, the gentle giant addicted to rhyming. 
William Goldman--who's won two Oscars for his screenwriting (_Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid_ and _All The President's Men_), and has endeared himself to dentists and their patients planetwide through his novel _Marathon Man_--has always claimed he merely abridged this text, extracting the "good parts" from an inventive yet wordy classic by Florinese literary superstar, S Morgenstern. 
It has, however, been whispered in certain circles that Morgenstern himself is a figment of Goldman's ultra-fertile imagination. Read Goldman's original and special Anniversary introductions and make up your own mind. Oh--and don't forget his explanation as to why he's only "abridged" the first chapter of the sequel _Buttercup's Baby_--which appears here for the first time--and why it took him so long to get round to it.

111 reviews - 4.5 stars average
336 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)



*SAS Heroes: Remarkable Soldiers, Extraordinary Men (General Military)* by *Pete Scholey*
From WWII to Iraq the SAS has been at the forefront of armed conflict, though most people wouldn't realise it was even there. Universally acknowledged as the best special forces in the world, every member of the Regiment is a hero in his own right. However, even amongst these remarkable soldiers there are those who stand out. SAS Heroes contains former SAS soldier Pete Scholey's memories of 20 such warriors who are true heroes, although many were never recognised as such during their lives or even in death. It is a collection of stories about special forces soldiers who fought for their country with no desire to be famous, fêted or rewarded, some of whom died in action. A few received medals, and all earned the respect and admiration of their fellow soldiers.
With a Foreword by Frederick Forsyth

13 reviews - 4.4 stars average
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Plain Jane: A House for a Season, Book 02* by *M.C. Beaton*
The second book in the Regency Romance series, _The House for a Season_, from the bestselling author M.C Beaton. 
It's up to the servants of No. 67 Clarges Street to hatch a scheme... and arrange a match!
'Oh, to be as beautiful as Euphemia!' sighs plain Jane Hart when she joins her sister at No.67 for the Season, as then Lord Tregarthan might notice her... as she has noticed him and forever lost her heart. 
And while it is Euphemia's fate to flit her way through balls and into the arms of a marquis, Jane's is to stay at home... until the Downstairs staff transform the plain Miss into the Season's sensation and send her waltzing into a daring liaison with the man of her dreams!

25 reviews - 4.3 stars average
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

Two more books in the _House For A Season_ series are also included in today's deal for *£0.99*each:

 

Further books in the series, not included in today's deal, can be found HERE.

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 28: *Today's Deals: A sci-fi thriller, an LA gang memoir and a Christmas romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Brilliance* by *Marcus Sakey*
In Wyoming, a little girl reads people's darkest secrets by the way they fold their arms. In New York, a man sensing patterns in the stock market racks up $300 billion. In Chicago, a woman can go invisible by being where no one is looking. They're called "brilliants," and since 1980, one percent of people have been born this way. Nick Cooper is among them; a federal agent, Cooper has gifts rendering him exceptional at hunting terrorists. His latest target may be the most dangerous man alive, a brilliant drenched in blood and intent on provoking civil war. But to catch him, Cooper will have to violate everything he believes in-and betray his own kind.
From Marcus Sakey, "a modern master of suspense" (_Chicago Sun-Times_) and "one of our best storytellers" (_Michael Connelly_), comes an adventure that's at once breakneck thriller and shrewd social commentary; a gripping tale of a world fundamentally different and yet horrifyingly similar to our own, where being born gifted can be a terrible curse.

73 reviews - 4.3 stars average
453 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Always Running: La Vida Loca: Gang Days in L.A.* by *Luis J. Rodriguez*
Luis J. Rodríguez joined his first gang at age eleven. As a teenager, he witnessed the rise of some of the most notorious cliques and sets in Southern California and knew only a life of violence-one that revolved around drugs, gang wars, and police brutality. But unlike most of those around him, Rodríguez found a way out when art, writing, and political activism rescued him from the brink of self-destruction.
_Always Running_ spares no detail in its vivid, brutally honest portrayal of street life and violence, and it stands as a powerful and unforgettable testimonial of gang life, by one of the most acclaimed Chicano writers of his generation.
This ebook features an illustrated biography of Luis J. Rodríguez including rare images from the author's personal collection.

33 reviews - 4.6 stars average
262 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£2.29* (down from £14.82)



*Once Upon a Christmas* by *Sarah Morgan*
Bryony's daughter has put a dad on her Christmas list. That leaves Bryony with one month to find the perfect man, so this year she's wishing for a miracle! While she's looking for love, her best friend Helen is doing the opposite.
Her Christmas wish is to forget all about the white dress hanging in her wardrobe - and her faithless rat of a fiancé. Helen and Bryony's festive cheer definitely needs a boost, so it's lucky that once upon a Christmas, wishes really do come true&#8230;

51 reviews - 4.5 stars average
384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 29: *Today's Deals: An unusual baker's memoir, an historical saga and a gripping crime mystery*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Starting Over, One Cake at a Time* by *Gesine Bullock-Prado*
In this terrifically lively account, Bullock-Prado, a former Hollywood film developer and sister to actress Sandra Bullock, recounts the joys and heartbreaks of running her own patisserie.
As head of her celebrity sister's production company, Gesine Bullock-Prado had a closet full of designer clothes and the ear of all the influential studio heads, but she was miserable. The only solace she found was in her secret hobby: baking. With every sugary, buttery confection to emerge from her oven, Gesine took one step away from her glittering, empty existence - and one step closer to her true destiny. Before long, she and her husband had left the trappings of their Hollywood lifestyle behind, and opened their dream bakery Gesine Confectionary in the stunning Vermont mountains. And they never looked back.
_Starting Over, One Cake at a Time_ follows Gesine's journey from sugar-obsessed child to miserable, awkward Hollywood insider to reluctant master baker. Chock-full of eccentric characters, beautifully detailed descriptions of her baking process, ceaselessly funny renditions of Hollywood nonsense, and recipes, the ingredients of her story will appeal to anyone who has ever considered leaving the life they know and completely starting over.

22 reviews - 4.5 stars average
226 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)



*Whistledown Woman* by *Josephine Cox*
On a moonlit night in 1898, Kathleen Wyman lies in labour at Bessington Hall, her husband Edward sure that she has been unfaithful to him. In his blind jealous rage he later gives away the baby to gypsy Rona Parrish, summoned to help with the delivery. Kathleen, frenzied with grief, is soon after locked away in an asylum. Rejected by her father, the little girl begins her new life with only a valuable brooch pinned to her shawl as a clue to her true origins. Named after Rona's own mother, the lovely raven-haired Starlena grows up in ignorance of her true parentage and vast inheritance, believing her birthplace to be the beautiful Whistledown Valley. And Rona, always afraid, stays watchful over the years for any sign that someone might track Starlena down - someone who wishes her harm...

17 reviews - 4.5 stars average
580 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*The Woman Who Walked Into The Sea (The Sea Detective)* by *Mark Douglas-Home*
Cal McGill watches the young woman through the dirty windscreen of his Toyota. There's something compelling about her stillness, about the length of time she has been standing square-shouldered, erect, staring out to sea, like an Antony Gormley statue waiting for another of its cast-iron tribe to emerge from the deep. What has brought her to this remote beach, he asks himself. Is she a kindred spirit who finds refuge by the shore? Idle curiosity soon turns into another investigation for oceanographer and loner McGill as he embarks on a quest to discover why, 26 years earlier, another young woman stood on the same beach before walking into the waves. According to the police, she killed herself and her unborn baby. McGill, the Sea Detective, questions this version of events and confronts the jealousies, tensions and threats of a coastal community determined to hold on to its secrets.

40 reviews - 4.2 stars average
353 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nov 30: *Today's Deals: An historical sequel, a history of Scotland and an intense contemporary romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Last Empress* by *Anchee Min*
At the end of the nineteenth century China is rocked by foreign attacks and local rebellions. The only constant is the power wielded by one woman, Tzu Hsi, also known as Empress Orchid, who must face the perilous condition of her empire and devastating personal losses. In this sequel to the bestselling Empress Orchid, Anchee Min brings to life one of the most important figures in Chinese history, a very human leader who sacrifices all she has to protect both those she loves and her doomed empire.

24 reviews - 4.3 stars average
425 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* This the sequel to the bestselling _Empress Orchid_ - also available on Kindle:





*A History Of Scotland* by *Neil Oliver*
The dramatic story of Scotland and how it shaped Great Britain - by one of the most charismatic of the new television historians. Scotland's history has been badly served over the years. Defined by its relationship to England, Scotland's popular history is full of near-mythical figures and tragic events, her past littered with defeat, failure and thwarted ambition. The martyrdom of William Wallace, the tragedy of Mary Queen of Scots and the forlorn cause of Bonnie Prince Charlie all give the impression of 'poor' Scotland; a victim of misfortune, leading to the country's inevitable submission to the Auld Enemy. After the Union in 1707, Scotland's increasing reliance on England culminated in a crisis of confidence and identity that tortures the country to this day. But how accurate is this version of events? Using the very latest in historical research and by placing Scotland's story in the wider context of British, European and global history, some of the myths that pervade the past will be exploded to reveal a Scotland which forged its own destiny, often with success.

55 reviews - 4.4 stars average
416 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.49* (down from £9.99)



*Beautiful Disaster* by *Jamie McGuire*
Suffering from _Fifty Shades_ withdrawal symptoms? Then meet Travis&#8230;
Good Girl. Abby Abernathy doesn't drink or swear and she works hard. Abby believes she has created enough distance between her and the darkness of her past, but when she arrives at college, her dreams of a new beginning are quickly challenged by the university's walking one-night stand. 
Bad Boy. Travis Maddox, handsome, built, and covered in tattoos, is exactly what Abby needs - and wants - to avoid. He spends his nights winning money in a floating fight club, and his days as the notorious college Lothario.
A disaster waiting to happen&#8230;
Intrigued by Abby's resistance to his charms, Travis tricks her into his life with a simple bet. If he loses, he must remain celibate for a month. If Abby loses, she must live in Travis' apartment for the same amount of time. 
Or the start of something beautiful?
Either way, Travis has no idea that he has met his match. Or that this is the start of an obsessive, intense relationship that will lead them both into unimaginable territory&#8230;

872 reviews - 4.5 stars average
4.4 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle Books for £1 each
Indulge in a heart-thumping romance, uncover the truth in a gruesome murder mystery or be lost in a nail-biting thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. Offer ends November 30, 2013.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 01: *Today's Deals: A contemporary romance - and the sequel, another look at the JFK assassination and a legal thriller*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Mighty Storm (The Storm Series)* by *Samantha Towle*
Revised edition! This edition of _The Mighty Storm_ has been revised to include corrected grammar, spelling, and punctuation.
A rock-and-roll love triangle&#8230;a music journalist's story of a lifetime&#8230;the bad boy front man who broke her heart.
Tru Bennett was just fourteen years old when her best friend and first love, Jake Wethers, moved from England to America and left her brokenhearted. Now twelve years later, Jake is the world's biggest rock star, lead singer of The Mighty Storm and every woman's bad-boy fantasy. Every woman, that is, except Tru. 
A successful music journalist, Tru knows better than to mix business with pleasure. But then she receives the assignment of a lifetime: interview Jake before his band launches its highly anticipated world tour. Tru vows to keep the meeting strictly professional-but nothing can prepare her for the sparks that fly the moment their eyes meet again.
Now Jake wants Tru to join the band on tour, offering her a behind-the-scenes exclusive that any journalist would kill for. There's just one problem: Tru's boyfriend, Will. Can their relationship withstand Tru hitting the road with rock and roll's most notorious womanizer? Or will she risk it all for a second chance with the one who got away?

336 reviews - 4.7 stars average
529 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* The sequel is also available on Kindle for *£0.99* today:





*Killing Kennedy* by *Martin Dugard* and *Bill O'Reilly*
More than a million readers have thrilled to Bill O'Reilly's _Killing Lincoln_, the page-turning work of non-fiction about the shocking assassination that changed the course of American history. Now the anchor of _The O'Reilly Factor_ recounts in gripping detail the brutal muder of John Fitzgerald Kennedy - and how a sequence of gunshots on a Dallas afternoon not only killed a beloved president but also sent America into the cataclysmic division of the Vietnam War and its culture-changing aftermath. 
In January 1961, as the Cold War escalates, John F. Kennedy struggles to contain the growth of Communism while he learns the hardships, solitude and temptations of what it means to be president of the United States. Along the way he acquires a number of formidable enemies, among them Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev, Cuban dictator Fidel Castro and Alan Dulles, director of the Central Intelligence Agency. In addition, powerful elements of organized crime have begun to talk about targeting the president and his brother, Attorney General Robert Kennedy. 
In the midst of a 1963 campaign trip to Texas, Kennedy is gunned down by an erratic young drifter named Lee Harvey Oswald. The former Marine Corps sharpshooter escapes the scene, only to be caught and shot dead while in police custody. The events leading up to the most notorious crime of the twentieth century are almost as shocking as the assassination itself.Killing Kennedy chronicles both the heroism and deceit of Camelot, bringing history to life in ways that will profoundly move the reader.

18 reviews - 3.6 stars average
336 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.39* (down from £20.00)



*Guilt By Association* by *Marcia Clark*
When Deputy District Attorney Rachel Knight's journey home is interrupted by screaming sirens, she decides to follow them.
But what she finds when she arrives at a sleazy LA motel shatters her world: her trusted colleague Jake lies dead beside the body of a teenage male prostitute.
The police say murder/suicide. Rachel's gut says different.
Her search for proof will take her through the dark and tangled city, from its wealthy suburbs to its violent heart.
And a truth so dangerous it could kill her.
Rachel Knight returns in the novels _Guilt by Degrees_ and _Killer Ambition_ and the short stories _If I'm Dead_ and _Trouble In Paradise_ for more L.A. crime and court action!

61 reviews - 3.9 stars average
369 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

Get Up to 30 Selected Kindle Books for £1 Each with Your Free Voucher from Amazon Local
To receive your £1 Kindle books:

1. Claim your code from Amazon Local. Please do not place your Kindle book order until your receive an email from Amazon Local confirming that your voucher has been applied. The credit may not apply to orders placed in the Amazon Kindle Store prior to the receipt of that confirmation.
2. Select your Kindle ebook from the list of qualifying titles.
3. Now that you have made your selection, please confirm the device or app that you would like your ebook to be delivered to and click the 'Buy' button.
4. Important note: The price shown when you purchase your selected ebook will not change to £1, but the discount will automatically be applied to your order. After you have made your purchase, you can confirm that your discount was applied by checking your order confirmation email or by checking your order details in your account at Amazon.co.uk. Please note that the discount will not be reflected in your order details until your purchase has been fully processed. *Offer closes December 8th.*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 02: *Today's Deals: A wartime romance, an investigation into police corruption and a humorous look at life and love*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Last Train to Istanbul: A Novel* by *Ayse Kulin*
As the daughter of one of Turkey's last Ottoman pashas, Selva could win the heart of any man in Ankara. Yet the spirited young beauty only has eyes for Rafael Alfandari, the handsome Jewish son of an esteemed court physician. In defiance of their families, they marry, fleeing to Paris to build a new life.
But when the Nazis invade France and begin rounding up Jews, the exiled lovers will learn that nothing-not war, not politics, not even religion-can break the bonds of family. For after they learn that Selva is but one of their fellow citizens trapped in France, a handful of brave Turkish diplomats hatch a plan to spirit the Alfandaris and hundreds of innocents, many of whom are Jewish, to safety. Together, they must traverse a war-torn continent, crossing enemy lines and risking everything in a desperate bid for freedom. From Ankara to Paris, Cairo, and Berlin, _Last Train to Istanbul_ is an uplifting tale of love and adventure from Turkey's beloved bestselling novelist Ayşe Kulin.

26 reviews - 4.2 stars average
395 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Untouchables: Dirty cops, bent justice and racism in Scotland Yard* by *Michael Gillard* and *Laurie Flynn*
With Scotland Yard in the dock, now more than ever the public needs to know why the police cannot be trusted to investigate their own corruption.
_Untouchables_, a five year investigation which the Yard tried to stop, provides the essential context to the phone hacking and other scandals currently engulfing Britain's most powerful police force.
Republished after seven years, it was the first book to question the cosy relationship between the Yard and sections of the media, to explain why cops are incapable of investigating themselves and to expose the lack of independence in the new police watchdog.
From the 1983 Brinks Matt robbery, through the murders of Daniel Morgan, David Norris, Stephen Lawrence, Jill Dando and Damilola Taylor to the shooting of Jean Charles de Menezes, _Untouchables_ reveals the cover ups, double standards and miscarriages of justice during the Yard's phoney war on corruption. 
_Sunday Times_ journalist Michael Gillard and TV producer Laurie Flynn expose how the discredited use of supergrasses in the war on corruption has re-emerged in the new wars on terror and crime, with the same disastrous effects: prosecution misconduct, collapsed trials, huge bills for the taxpayer, victims left without justice and the guilty walking free.

36 reviews - 4.7 stars average
792 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £24.99)



*Love...From Both Sides* by *Nick Spalding*
Sometimes, the hardest part of finding love is keeping a straight face...
For Jamie Newman, being a single guy isn't proving to be much fun, especially when confronted with a sexually belligerent divorcee and a goddess so far out of his league she might as well be a different species.
Mind you, being a girl in search of love isn't a bowl of cherries either. Just ask Laura McIntyre, who's recently contended with a horny estate agent on a quest for light relief and a rabid mountain bike enthusiast with a penchant for lycra that leaves little to the imagination.
When Jamie and Laura bump into one another (quite literally) it looks like their luck may have changed - but sometimes finding the right person is only the start of your problems...
_Love... From Both Sides_ is a warts-and-all romantic comedy for everyone who knows how tricky the quest for love can be.

731 reviews - 4.4 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

Get Up to 30 Selected Kindle Books for £1 Each with Your Free Voucher from Amazon Local
To receive your £1 Kindle books:

1. Claim your code from Amazon Local. Please do not place your Kindle book order until your receive an email from Amazon Local confirming that your voucher has been applied. The credit may not apply to orders placed in the Amazon Kindle Store prior to the receipt of that confirmation.
2. Select your Kindle ebook from the list of qualifying titles.
3. Now that you have made your selection, please confirm the device or app that you would like your ebook to be delivered to and click the 'Buy' button.
4. Important note: The price shown when you purchase your selected ebook will not change to £1, but the discount will automatically be applied to your order. After you have made your purchase, you can confirm that your discount was applied by checking your order confirmation email or by checking your order details in your account at Amazon.co.uk. Please note that the discount will not be reflected in your order details until your purchase has been fully processed. *Offer closes December 8, 2013*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 03: *Today's Deals: A thriller, a controversial biography of the Queen Mother and an historical romance*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Out of the Black* by *John Rector*
To keep the light of his life, he'll have to do some dark things.
After Matt Caine loses his wife in a car accident, all he has left is his daughter, Anna. But just as the little girl-who survived the accident-finally starts thriving, Matt's former in-laws threaten to take her away via a bitter custody battle. Desperate to keep Anna and in debt to some dangerous local thugs, Matt has no good options. But he does have Jay, one very bad friend.
Just out of jail and plagued by drug addiction, Jay tempts Matt with a foolproof kidnapping scheme. But what sounds like the perfect solution to all his problems eventually leads Matt through a nightmarish maze of betrayals and reversals, pushing him to his breaking point-and beyond. Now, with his entire life hanging in the balance, Matt makes a pledge of brutal payback.

11 reviews - 3.9 stars average
249 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*The Untold Story of Queen Elizabeth, The Queen Mother* by *Lady Colin Campbell*
Queen Elizabeth The Queen Mother was called the 'most successful queen since Cleopatra' and the 'best queen consort ever'. Her personality was so captivating that even her arch-enemy the Duchess of Windsor wrote about 'her legendary charm' and when she died just a few months short of the impressive age of 102, she was covered in praise for a long life well lived. But there was another Elizabeth the Queen Mother behind the smiling granny, and the untold story of the life she really lived is far more fascinating and moving than the authorised version which has been peddled for the eighty eight years since she became royal, and which has formed the basis of all biographies written about her to date. Partly this is because none of the previous authors has had access to many of the sources that Lady Colin Campbell had, largely by virtue of being born into a prominent international family with royal connections, and having married into the ducal family of Argyll, which is also connected to the Royal Family. Those authors who did have access to some of the sources have been careful to follow the 'party line' and have merely hinted at a few of the more intriguing aspects of the Queen Mother's life, though none of the truly fascinating material has even been touched upon. Her sources, all of whom will be revealed in the book itself, include several members of the Royal Family; many Scottish and English aristocrats, and friends and relations of Elizabeth and the other members of the Windsor and Strathmore families.

27 reviews - 3.7 stars average
512 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.49* (down from £20.00)



*Intimate Deception* by *Laura Landon*
When Lady Grace Warren's father sells her in marriage to the depraved Lord Fentington, she knows only the most drastic action will save her from a life of misery. In Victorian England, a woman possesses only one item of value: her virtue. Without it, Fentington will not want her-nor will any other man. But at least she will be free. Now she must find a man with whom to pass the fateful night, a man who will ask no questions, make no other demands. Because for a woman preparing to risk everything, no ordinary man will do&#8230;
After losing two wives in childbirth, Vincent Germaine, Duke of Raeburn, vows never to marry again. Racked with guilt over the lives lost in his quest for an heir, he is careful now to take his pleasure only with London's most discreet courtesans. Yet when he learns that a passionate encounter with a bewitching stranger may have put yet another life at risk, Vincent sets out to find the unsuspecting girl-and discovers a woman of incomparable courage, beauty, and strength. But can two strangers brought together by desperation find true love against all odds?

24 reviews - 3.9 stars average
347 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

Get Up to 30 Selected Kindle Books for £1 Each with Your Free Voucher from Amazon Local
To receive your £1 Kindle books:

1. Claim your code from Amazon Local. Please do not place your Kindle book order until your receive an email from Amazon Local confirming that your voucher has been applied. The credit may not apply to orders placed in the Amazon Kindle Store prior to the receipt of that confirmation.
2. Select your Kindle ebook from the list of qualifying titles.
3. Now that you have made your selection, please confirm the device or app that you would like your ebook to be delivered to and click the 'Buy' button.
4. Important note: The price shown when you purchase your selected ebook will not change to £1, but the discount will automatically be applied to your order. After you have made your purchase, you can confirm that your discount was applied by checking your order confirmation email or by checking your order details in your account at Amazon.co.uk. Please note that the discount will not be reflected in your order details until your purchase has been fully processed. *Offer closes December 8, 2013*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Sorry for the break in service, folks. Amongst other things, I've been without an internet connection for a while. 

Dec 06: *Today's Deals: A thriller set in the world of online gaming, psychology theories made easier to understand and a trio of contemporary romances*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Reamde* by *Neal Stephenson*
Across the globe, millions of computer screens flicker with the artfully coded world of T'Rain - an addictive internet role-playing game of fantasy and adventure. But backstreet hackers in China have just unleashed a contagious virus called Reamde, and as it rampages through the gaming world spreading from player to player - holding hard drives hostage in the process - the computer of one powerful and dangerous man is infected, causing the carefully mediated violence of the on-line world to spill over into reality. A fast-talking, internet-addicted mafia accountant is brutally silenced by his Russian employers, and Zula - a talented young T'Rain computer programmer - is abducted and bundled on to a private jet. As she is flown across the skies in the company of the terrified boyfriend she broke up with hours before, and a brilliant Hungarian hacker who may be her only hope, she finds herself sucked into a whirl of Chinese Secret Service agents and gun-toting American Survivalists; the Russian criminal underground and an al-Qaeda cell led by a charismatic Welshman; each a strand of a connected world that devastatingly converges in T'Rain. An inimitable and compelling thriller that careers from British Columbia to South-West China via Russia and the fantasy world of T'Rain, Reamde is an irresistible epic from the unique imagination of one of today's most individual writers.

143 reviews - 3.6 stars average
912 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*30-Second Psychology: The 50 Most Thought-provoking Psychology Theories, Each Explained in Half a Minute* by *Christian Jarrett*
Pavlov's Dogs, Psychoanalysis, Milgram's Obedience Study, and Beck's Cognitive Therapy? Sure, you know what they all mean. That is, you've certainly heard of them. But do you know enough about these psychology theories to join a dinner party debate or dazzle the bar with your knowledge? 30-Second Psychology takes the top 50 strands of thinking in this fascinating field, and explains them to the general reader in half a minute, using nothing more than 300 words and one picture. The inner workings of the human mind will suddenly seem a lot more fun, and along the way we meet many of the luminaries in the field, including William James, Aaron Beck, and (of course) Sigmund Freud. From Behaviorism to Cognivitism, what better way to get a handle on your inner demons?

19 reviews - 4.1 stars average
160 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)



*Material Girl (The Fancy Lives of the Lear Sisters)* by *Julia London*
In the first book of _The Fancy Lives of the Lear Sisters_ trilogy, a spoiled socialite discovers the best things in life are worth working for.
Robin Lear's extravagant lifestyle is the envy of every socialite in Texas-until a personal tragedy changes everything. Her father, shipping tycoon Aaron Lear, announces he has just months to live. Determined to teach his spoiled daughter one final life lesson, Aaron demotes her from her cushy job in the family business and sends her to work for an insufferable manager. Now, for the first time in her life, Robin will have to earn her place in the world-and the sexy new contractor renovating her house may be just the man to show her how. 
Jake Manning never had it easy, and after years of hard work, he's finally ready to settle down and enjoy the fruits of his labor. Yet one look at gorgeous Robin Lear is all it takes to turn his carefully laid plans upside down. Jake knows better than to mix business with pleasure, but that's before he realizes there's more to this trust-fund princess than meets the eye. Taking a chance on her means taking a chance on love-and Jake knows all too well that the best things in life are worth the effort.

15 reviews - 3.8 stars average
482 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

The other two books in this triology are also avaliable on Kindle for *£0.99* for today only:

 

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 07: *Today's Deals: A sci-fi trilogy, how to de-stress and keep calm and some contemporary fiction*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Second Ship (The Rho Agenda, Book One)* by *Richard Phillips*
Book One in _The Rho Agenda_ trilogy
In 1948, an alien starship fell from the New Mexico sky-and immediately vanished behind the walls of the Los Alamos Laboratory. Since that day the US military has endeavored to reverse engineer the ship's alien technology through top-secret research known only as the Rho Project. Now, sixty years after the crash, the government is prepared tell all.
Or so it claims&#8230;
For there is a second ship, hidden for decades just out of the military's reach. And when a trio of students discovers it buried deep inside a remote canyon, they are changed forever. With a single touch, the technology the government has spent billions trying to unlock is uploaded into the minds of three teenagers-teenagers who now know the frightening truth about the Rho Project. Together they are thrust into a violent world of secrets and corruption, becoming reluctant soldiers in a war destined to alter what it means to be human.

169 reviews - 3.8 stars average
445 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

The other two books in this trilogy are also available on Kindle for *£0.99* for today only:

 



*Mindfulness for Busy People: Turning from frantic and frazzled into calm and composed* by *Michael Sinclair*
Be more, achieve more and stress less - how mindfulness can change the way you live.
_Mindfulness for Busy People_ will show you how to apply the transformative power of mindfulness to your busy life, helping you to de-stress, find your own unique space of calm, and ready yourself for whatever challenges you face.
Helping you to cultivate and practice mindfulness straight away, you'll discover:
A no-nonsense, light-hearted, and clear introduction to mindfulness and its benefits 
Unique and clever 'I-haven't-got-time-for-this' exercises that you can do anywhere, anytime 
A fulfilling way to feel less stressed with immediate effect 
A new found confidence, resilience and a greater sense of optimism 
Improved focus, energy, efficiency and creativity
Feel calm, confident and live in the moment - whatever you're doing, wherever you are.

6 reviews - 4.8 stars average
252 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.39* (down from £12.99)



*Typhoon* by *Qaisra Shahraz*
A tragic tale of three young women, each demonised by her past, Typhoon tells the story of Naghman, Chaudharani and Gulshan, the glamorous business executive from the city, the village land baron, and is the innocent wife. One was caught in the arms of another woman's husband, the other raped in her youth, and the third lost her husband to a total stranger.

17 reviews - 4.8 stars average
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 10: *Today's Deals: A thriller, a Christmas romance and the inside story of the tragic 1979 Fastnet Race*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Blank Slate* by *Tiffany Snow*
Special Agent Erik Langston has been tracking Clarissa O'Connell for nearly a year, always one step behind the cyber hacking thief. She's escaped his clutches often and easily. 
Except tonight.
In the snow-covered switchbacks of the Colorado mountains in a worsening snowstorm, a car crash robs Clarissa of her memory and lands her as Erik's prisoner. 
Riding out the storm in a cabin, Erik is forced to protect someone he knows to be a criminal, though O'Connell isn't anything like he'd imagined her to be.
In a race to stay one step ahead of those who'll do anything for what she knows, Clarissa and Erik must dig into her locked memories if they're going to survive. Can she trust his feelings even when he knows the truth? 
Is it really possible to start over with a blank slate?

*This book was initially released in episodes as a Kindle Serial.* All episodes are now available for immediate download as a complete book. Learn more about Kindle Serials

75 reviews - 4.0 stars average
370 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Little Amish Matchmaker: A Christmas Romance* by *Linda Byler*
Simon can't stop thinking about the pretty Amish teacher at the local one-room school. But he's ignored the sparks between them because he's so shy. 
So Simon's little brother, Isaac, takes matters into his own hands. He's determined to give his brother the best Christmas present ever-a date with his favorite teacher.
Byler takes her reader straight into the Amish world as Isaac is both charmed and annoyed by his too talkative, but quite bright, Mam. He can barely tolerate his little nieces and nephews, who substantially outnumber the grown-ups when the whole family gets together. And he loves his humble, circumspect Dat, although his father isn't always pleased by how well Isaac sweeps the forebay in the barn.
As anticipation for the Christmas program at the schoolhouse builds, Isaac cares for troubled Ruthie who stutters miserably when she practices her poem. And he wonders how much he'll have to help his brother Sim act on his growing affection for Teacher Catherine!

No UK reviews
195 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.29* (down from £10.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*Left For Dead: 30 Years On - The Race is Finally Over* by *Nick Ward*
The world-famous Fastnet Race takes yachts from the Isle of Wight to the Fastnet Rock off the southwest coast of Ireland and back. The 1979 race began in perfect conditions, but was soon engulfed by the deadliest storm in the history of modern sailing. By the time it passed, the havoc caused was immeasurable, and fifteen sailors had lost their lives.
It had been Nick Ward's childhood ambition to sail in the Fastnet Race, and being asked to join the crew of the 30-foot yacht Grimalkin was a dream come true. But then the storm hit. Grimalkin was capsized again and again. With the skipper lost overboard, after hours of struggle three of the crew decided to abandon the boat for the liferaft. Nick and another crewmember, both unconscious, were left on the beleaguered yacht in the middle of the Irish Sea. Both were presumed dead. Gerry died a few hours later, and Nick was left to face the storm alone. 
The second edition of _The Sunday Times_ Sports Book of the Year is updated with a new chapter describing Nick's eventual completion of the Fastnet Race thirty years after his first, ill-fated attempt.

78 reviews - 4.8 stars average
297 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*There is also a selection of M.C. Beaton books available on special offer for today only - HERE*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 11: *Today's Deals: A crime thriller, a Regency romance and a self-help guide*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*New York To Dallas* by *J.D. Robb*
Twelve years ago, Eve Dallas was just a rookie NY cop when her instincts led her to the apartment of Isaac McQueen, a man she discovered to be a sick murderer and paedophile, who was keeping young girls in cages. Now a homicide Lieutenant, Eve is one of the most distinguished officers in the city - and then she learns that McQueen has escaped from jail. Bent on revenge against Eve and with a need to punish more 'bad girls' McQueen heads to Dallas, Texas - the place where Eve was found as a child, the place where she killed her own abusive monster when she was only eight years old. With Eve and Roarke in pursuit of McQueen, everything is on the line and secrets from Eve's past are about to be shockingly revealed.

59 reviews - 4.7 stars average
478 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Penelope Goes to Portsmouth* by *M.C. Beaton*
Kind-hearted Miss Hannah Pym is off to Portsmouth in the company of the beautiful but practical Miss Penelope Wilkins. Miss Pym quickly realises that Penelope needs someone to enliven her sheltered life, someone perhaps like their handsome travelling companion, Lord Augustus Railton. Penelope, however, thinks Lord Augustus is a ne'er-do-well&#8230;
Hannah's hopes for adventure, on the other hand, are fulfilled when the coach happens upon a footman who faces hanging for a crime he didn't commit.

13 reviews - 4.4 stars average
190 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*The Confidence Gap* by *Dr Russ Harris*
This is a hands-on, self-help guide to gaining long-lasting confidence and overcoming fear using mindfulness-based therapy.
The author explains how many of us are playing the 'confidence game' using the wrong rules, and guides the reader through clear, simple exercises designed to help you manage difficult emotions such as anxiety and build genuine confidence.
The Confidence Gap has a gentler, more thoughtful approach to teaching confidence than the typically aggressive/peppy self-help approach. It is instructive, reassuring and gentle in tone, which will appeal to women as well as men and the business market.

18 reviews - 4.9 stars average
304 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £9.99)

*A further selection of top fiction is available at £0.99 each for today only - HERE*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 14: *Today's Deals: Two children's/YA mysteries, a tale of obsessive young love and a travelogue*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Precious and the Monkeys: Precious Ramotswe's Very First Case* by *Alexander McCall-Smith*
Well before Precious Ramotswe founded her _Number One Ladies' Detective Agency_, as an eight-year-old girl she was already solving mysteries. Here, in this delightful, enchanting tale for children, we find out just who has been stealing her schoolfriends' snacks and how the young Precious became the crafty and intuitive private investigator we all know and love!

25 reviews - 4.2 stars average
96 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*



*Precious and the Mystery of Meercat Hill: A New Case from Precious Ramotswe* by *Alexander McCall-Smith*
Once upon a time in Botswana in Africa there was a little girl who would later grow up to be a famous detective: Precious Ramotswe of the _No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency_. Having already cracked the case of the missing cakes at school, she now has a new mystery to solve. Precious Ramotswe has two new friends at school and they have the funniest and most resourceful pet you can imagine. But they are upset that their family's most valuable possession, their cow, has gone missing. Precious has a plan to find the missing animal but she needs the help of another in her search. Will she succeed and what obstacles will she face on her path? Find out as Alexander McCall Smith tells the story of _Precious and the Mystery of Meerkat Hill_.

48 reviews - 3.9 stars average
96 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Endless Love* by *Scott Spencer*
Seventeen-year-old David Axelrod is consumed with his love for Jade Butterfield. So when Jade's father exiles him from their home, David does the only thing he thinks is rational: He burns down their house. Sentenced to a psychiatric institution, David's obsession metastasizes, and upon his release, he sets out to win the Butterfields back by any means necessary.
Brilliantly written and intensely sexual, _Endless Love_ is the deeply moving story of a first love so powerful that it becomes dangerous-not only for the young lovers, but for their families as well.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Scott Spencer, including rare photos from the author's personal collection.

7 reviews - 4.9 stars average
436 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.29* (down from £9.87)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*A Carpet Ride to Khiva: Seven Years on the Silk Road* by *Christopher Aslan Alexander*
Chris Alexander originally travelled to Khiva, a remote walled city in Uzbekistan on the route of the ancient Silk Road, to write a guidebook. But he stayed, mesmerized by a world of silk and forgotten 15th-century carpet designs - discovering indigo blue, madder red, pomegranate gold and the subtle shades of life in a desert oasis. Alexander's entrancing travelogue sees him stripped naked at a former Soviet youth camp, crawling through silkworm droppings, tackling a carpet-thieving mayor, distinguishing natural dyes from sacks of opium in Northern Afghanistan, bluffing his way through _My Heart Will Go On_ for Uzbek TV and seeking sanctuary as an anti-Western riot consumed the Kabul carpet bazaar. The result is an unforgettable true story of a journey to the heart of the unknown.

43 reviews - 4.7 stars average
372 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £14.99)

*A further selection of top fiction is available at £0.99 each for today only - HERE*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of the last year


----------



## PaulLev

Just popping in here to say, if you like time travel, The Mammoth Book of Time Travel SF (Mammoth Books) is on the Kindle Daily Deal UK for £0.99 today.



list of all Kindle Daily Deal books today here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html?docId=1000577623


----------



## Linjeakel

Thanks, Paul!

Dec 15: *Today's Deals: A chilling mystery, a fantasy in the style of Jane Austen and a business self-help book*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Matrix* by *Jonathan Aycliffe*
Seek and you shall find...
After the death of his beloved wife, Andrew Macleod finds solace in his research in Edinburgh. His interest in the ancient practices of magic is purely academic until the soothingly hypnotic rituals and mysterious ceremonies begin to lure him into a consuming quest for knowledge. When his passion escalates into an obsession for power and mastery, Andrew unwittingly becomes the apprentice of Duncan MyIne, who has a strange hold over him.
Though Andrew fears MyIne's menacing tutelage, he allows himself to be drawn deeper into an inner circle of evil. When he finally discovers the demented motivation behind MyIne's interest in him, it is too late for redemption, poised as he is on the edge of the horrific abyss between life and death...

13 reviews - 4.4 stars average
272 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Shades of Milk and Honey (The Glamourist Histories)* by *Mary Robinette Kowal*
In Regency England, Jane Ellsworth of Dorchester is a woman ahead of her time.
Not only is she highly skilled in the manipulation of glamour - plucking strands from the Ether to create genteel magical illusions - she's also ambitious for her art, and dreams of being recognised as a glamourist of note in her own right, as men are permitted to. 
First and foremost, however, a lady of quality must marry well, and alas Jane's ambitions do not extend to her romantic prospects. Compared to her beautiful sister Melody, Jane feels invisible to suitors, and is resigned to a life of spinsterhood.
But when her beloved family comes under threat, Jane uses her magical skills to put things right, which attracts the attention of professional glamourist Mr Vincent . . . and unwittingly wanders in to a love story of her own.

No reviews
272 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*What's Stopping You Being More Confident (What's Stopping You?)* by *Robert Kelsey*
A prescriptive, commonsense approach to self-confidence and success.
With his bestselling book, _What's Stopping You_, Robert Kelsey helped thousands of people conquer their fear of failure and unlock their full potential in life. Now Robert is applying his unique approach to the subject of confidence. According to Robert, it's not something that can simply be injected into us through motivational exercises and positive thinking. _What's Stopping You&#8230;Being More Confident?_ highlights the key reasons why you might be lacking confidence in the first place, what causes self-doubt or makes you feel less able than others. Then we are shown how to turn this around, by examining the traits that make someone confident.
A road map to help us break down the barriers that make us shy away from achieving our full potential
How to recognize what you're good at, but also what you're not good at
Includes tactics for maintaining self-assurance and learning how to apply these in real-life practical situations
Based on extensive research and personal experience

26 reviews - 4.0 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.89* (down from £10.99)

*A further selection of top SPORTS books is available at special offer prices for today only - HERE*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of the last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 17: *Today's Deals: A crime thriller, 3 Mills & Boon romances and the story of the Higgs bosun discovery*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Surrogate (Brennan and Esposito)* by *Tania Carver*
A shocking double-murder scene greets Detective Inspector Philip Brennan when he is called to a flat in Colchester. Two women are viciously cut open and laying spreadeagled, one tied to the bed, one on the floor. The woman on the bed has had her stomach cut into and her unborn child is missing. 
But this is the third time Phil and his team have seen such an atrocity. Two other pregnant women have been killed in this way and their babies taken from them. No-one can imagine what sort of person would want to commit such evil acts.
When psychologist Marina Esposito is brought in, Phil has to put aside his feelings about their shared past and get on with the job. But can they find the killer before another woman is targeted?

52 reviews - 4.2 stars average
448 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* Further books in the _Brennan and Esposito_ series can be found HERE.

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Sheikh Who Desired Her (Mills & Boon e-Book Collections)*
Including _Secrets of the Oasis_ by Abby Green, _The Desert Prince_ by Jennifer Lewis and _Saved by the Sheikh!_ by Tessa Radley

No reviews
431 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*The Particle at the End of the Universe* by *Sean Carroll*
It was the universe's most elusive particle, the linchpin for everything scientists dreamed up to explain how stuff works. It had to be found. But projects as big as CERN's Large Hadron Collider don't happen without dealing and conniving, incredible risks and occasional skullduggery. Award-winning physicist and science popularizer Sean Carroll reveals the history-making forces of insight, rivalry, and wonder that fuelled the Higgs search and how its discovery opens a door into the mind-boggling domain of dark matter and other phenomena we never predicted. Told with unrivalled ambition, authority, and access to the teams, this is the greatest science story of our time - riveting and irresistible.

28 reviews - 4.2 stars average
353 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £9.99)

*A selection of Oliver Pötzsch titles is also available at £0.99 for today only - HERE*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of the last year


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That first one looks good -- sadly it's $12.99 in the US.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> That first one looks good -- sadly it's $12.99 in the US.


Sounds a bit gory to me! I'm very delicate ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Sounds a bit gory to me! I'm very delicate ....


A bit . . . . but as long as they get the guy in the end I can usually deal . . .  . . . . . if the descriptions are too graphic I skip over them and if they're also too frequent I probably will decide it's a series that's not for me.


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 18: *Today's Deals: A crime thriller, a contemporary romance and the reality of living in a Mumbai slum*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Never Apologise, Never Explain (An Inspector Carlyle Novel)* by *James Craig*
How much blood will have to be spilt before the past can be put to rest?
When Agatha Mills is killed in her home in the shadow of the British Museum, there is only one suspect - her husband Henry. For John Carlyle, it looks like a welcome chance for a quick win. But, much to the Inspector's annoyance, Henry refuses to confess. Worse, he comes up with an alternative version of events that is almost impossible to investigate.
Distracted by other cases, the Inspector just wants the Mills murder closed. But when a distraught Henry kills himself on the way to prison, doubts begin to surface. Slowly, Carlyle has to face up to the fact that the man may just have been telling the truth.

74 reviews - 3.6 stars average
289 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* Further books in the _Inspector Carlyle_ series can be found HERE.

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Winter Wonderland* by *Belinda Jones*
Imagine waking up in a snow globe. . . 
That's how travel journalist Krista feels when she arrives in magical Quebec to report on Canada's glittering Winter Carnival.
Over ten sub-zero days Krista's formerly frozen heart begins to melt as she discovers an enchanting world of ice palaces, husky dog-sledding and maple-syrup treats galore. And then she meets Jacques, a man as handsome and rugged as he is mysterious. . . 
The two share a secret that could bond them forever, but can they find a way to break through the protective layers around their hearts to warm up this winter wonderland?
. . . let the snow-spangled adventure begin

51 reviews - 4.4 stars average
211 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*Behind the Beautiful Forevers: Life, Death and Hope in a Mumbai Slum* by *Katherine Boo*
Annawadi is built on garbage dumps at the edge of Mumbai Airport, in the shadow of shining new luxury hotels. Its residents are scavengers, construction workers and economic migrants, all of them living in squalor in the hope that a small part of India's booming future will eventually be theirs. But when a murder rocks the slum community and global recession shocks the city, suppressed tensions over religion, caste, sex, power, and economic envy begin to turn brutal. As Boo gets to know those who dwell at Mumbai's margins, she evokes an extraordinarily vivid and vigorous group of individuals flourishing against the odds amid the complications, corruptions and gross inequalities of the new India.

99 reviews - 4.2 stars average
290 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £9.99)

*Stuart MacBride's Logan McRae series is also available at £0.99 each for today only - HERE*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of the last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 21: *Today's Deals: An historical novel based on fact, a romantic comedy and some intriguing scientific mysteries*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Drowning Guard: A Novel of the Ottoman Empire* by *Lindas Lafferty*
Each morning in the hour before dawn, a silent boat launches on the Bosphorous, moving swiftly into the deepest part of the waters halfway between Europe and Asia, where a man will die&#8230;
_The Drowning Guard_ is the tale of the Ottoman princess, Esma Sultan-one of the most powerful women in Ottoman history and unlike any other woman in the Islamic world. In a gender reversal of Scheherazade in 1001 Arabian Nights, Esma seduces a different Christian lover each night, only to have him drowned in the morning. The Sultaness's true passion burns only for the Christian-born soldier charged with carrying out the brutal nightly death sentence: her drowning guard, Ivan Postivich.
_The Drowning Guard_ explores the riddle of Esma-who is at once a murderer and a champion and liberator of women-and the man who loves her in spite of her horrifying crimes. This textured historical novel, set in the opulence and squalor of Istanbul in 1826, is woven with the complexity and consequences of love.

72 reviews - 4.2 stars average
416 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Down and Out in Beverly Heels* by *Kathryn Leigh Scott*
Former actress Meg Barnes used to have it all: tony Beverly Hills address, Amex Black card, Manolos for every day of the month. Not to mention a career as a popular TV detective that made her glittering life possible. But her lifestyle of the rich and famous has turned into a reality show for d-listed starlets. Lost in her Louboutins, she has one man to thank: her con man of a husband.
Handsome FBI agent Jack Mitchell knows a suspect when he sees one-even if she's as beautiful and gutsy as Meg. Meg's ex "made off" with half of Hollywood's wealth in an epic real estate scam. And Jack thinks Meg may have been involved. 
Determined to prove her innocence Meg teams up with her quirky, movie-mad best friend to track down her fugitive husband and exact justice. But getting her life, and her career, back on track is harder than auditioning for Spielberg. Especially when her life is threatened. Meg has to trust Jack, the man who may want her behind bars&#8230;or as his leading lady for life.

24 reviews - 3.8 stars average
330 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*13 Things That Don't Make Sense: The Most Intriguing Scientific Mysteries of Our Time* by *Michael Brooks*
Science starts to get interesting when things don't make sense. Even today there are experimental results that the most brilliant scientists can neither explain nor dismiss. In the past, similar anomalies have revolutionised our world: in the sixteenth century, a set of celestial irregularities led Copernicus to realise that the Earth goes around the sun and not the reverse. In _13 Things That Don't Make Sense_ Michael Brooks meets thirteen modern-day anomalies that may become tomorrow's breakthroughs. Is ninety six percent of the universe missing? If no study has ever been able to definitively show that the placebo effect works, why has it become a pillar of medical science? Was the 1977 signal from outer space a transmission from an alien civilization? Spanning fields from chemistry to cosmology, psychology to physics, Michael Brooks thrillingly captures the excitement and controversy of the scientific unknown.

53 reviews - 4.0 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £8.99)

*Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events series is also available at £0.99 each for today only - HERE*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of the last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 22: *Today's Deals: A Swedish police procedural, a romance based on a real incident and a self-help book*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Hour of the Wolf (The Van Veeteren Series)* by *Håkan Nesser*
In the dead of night, in the pouring rain, a drunk driver smashes his car into a young man. He abandons the body at the side of the road, but the incident will set in motion a chain of events which will change his life forever. Soon Chief Inspector Van Veeteren, now retired from the Maardam police force, will face his greatest trial yet as someone close to him is, inexplicably, murdered. Van Veeteren's former colleagues, desperate for answers, struggle to decipher the clues to this appalling crime. But when another body is discovered, it gradually becomes clear that this killer is acting on their own terrifying logic . . .

26 reviews - 4.5 stars average
448 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.39* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* You can find the rest of the _Van Veeteren_ series HERE.

*Romance Daily Deal*



*She Wore Only White* by *Dörthe Binkert*
At the turn of the twentieth century, five thousand people a day arrived at New York's Ellis Island, their journeys to America signifying a new beginning. But the ocean crossing also has a deeper symbolic meaning: there comes a time for us all when we find ourselves afloat, between phases of our lives, where we say goodbye to our past and move on to new horizons. 
For Valentina Meyer, harboring a deep secret of tremendous guilt and pain drives her to board a trans-Atlantic voyage as a stowaway, searching desperately for a new life on a distant shore. Accompanying her is a varied cast of eccentric and unique individuals, each in search of a new and better life. Finding solace-even love-in the companionship of their fellow guests, their arrival in America puts an abrupt end to their camaraderie as Valentina's future is immediately put in jeopardy. A probing, affecting exploration of the hidden corners of the human heart, _She Wore Only White_ is literature at its finest.

49 reviews - 3.5 stars average
286 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*The Art of Being Brilliant: Transform Your Life by Doing What Works For You* by *Andy Cope* and *Andy Whittaker*
A pep talk in your pocket
This short, small, highly illustrated book will fill you to the brim with happiness, positivity, wellbeing and, most importantly, success! Andy Cope and Andy Whittaker are experts in the art of happiness and positive psychology and The Art of Being Brilliant is crammed full of good advice, instructive case studies, inspiring quotes, some funny stuff and important questions to make you think about your work, relationships and life.
You see being brilliant, successful and happy isn't about dramatic change, it's about finding out what really works for you and doing more of it! The authors lay down their six common-sense principles that will ensure you focus on what you're good at and become super brilliant both at work and at home.
• A richly illustrated, 2 colour, small book full of humour, inspiring quotes and solid advice
• A great read with a serious underlying message - how to foster positivity and bring about success in every aspect of your life
• Outlines six common-sense principles that will help you ensure you are the best you can be

77 reviews - 4.5 stars average
216 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.79* (down from £9.99)

*Bernard Cornwell's Sharpe series is also available at £0.99 each for today only - HERE*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of the last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 23: *Today's Deals: A sword and sorcery fantasy, a trio of romantic Christmas stories and a memoir in words and stitches*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Malice (The Faithful and The Fallen Book One)* by *John Gwynne*
Young Corban watches enviously as boys become warriors, learning the art of war. He yearns to wield his sword and spear to protect his king's realm. But that day will come all too soon. 
Only when he loses those he loves will he learn the true price of courage. The Banished Lands has a violent past where armies of men and giants clashed in battle, the earth running dark with their heartsblood. Although the giant-clans were broken in ages past, their ruined fortresses still scar the land. But now giants stir anew, the very stones weep blood and there are sightings of giant wyrms. 
Those who can still read the signs see a threat far greater than the ancient wars. Sorrow will darken the world, as angels and demons make it their battlefield. Then there will be a war to end all wars. High King Aquilus summons his fellow kings to council, seeking an alliance in this time of need. Prophesy indicates darkness and light will demand two champions, the Black Sun and the Bright Star. They would be wise to seek out both, for if the Black Sun gains ascendancy, mankind's hopes and dreams will fall to dust.

83 reviews - 4.6 stars average
641 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.49* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Christmas Miracle (Mills & Boon Christmas Book 32): Their Christmas Family Miracle / A Princess for Christmas / Jingle-Bell Baby* by *Caroline Anderson*, *Shirley Jump* and *Linda Goodnight*
_Their Christmas Family Miracle_ 
When suddenly homeless single mum Amelia Jones is offered the chance to stay in an empty country house for Christmas, she jumps at the chance. As snow falls, Millie starts to believe that Christmas wishes can come true. Until owner Jake Forrester steps through the door&#8230;
_A Princess for Christmas_
Bulldozing his way into Harbourside, property tycoon Jake Lattimore laughs in the face of opposition - until he's stopped by fiery Italian Mariabella. As Jake begins to fall for the town, he has no idea that Mariabella carries a secret, in the form of a diamond tiara!
_Jingle-Bell Baby_
On a dusty Texas roadside, rancher Dax Coleman delivered Jenna Garwood's baby. As a single dad, Dax knows what it's like to raise a newborn alone, so he offers her a job. But he's not prepared for the fireworks between them, or Jenna's secret, which could shatter his trust.

No reviews
576 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £5.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*The Girl on the Wall: One Life's Rich Tapestry* by *Jean Baggott*
An extraordinary memoir - told through a hand-sewn tapestry - of a very ordinary English life As the clock struck midnight on 31 December 1999, Jean Baggott vowed that from that point on her life would be devoted to the happiness of 'the girl on the wall' - a 1948 photograph taken of Jean when she was eleven, recreated in needlework. Reflecting on her hopes and dreams 60 years on from that photo, Jean stitched a remarkable tapestry looking back on her life and the changing world around her. The tapestry consists of 73 interlocking circles, giving a unique portrait of everyday life for the working people of the industrialised West Midlands, and the wider world. Each chapter of her book relates to one circle in the tapestry as Jean explores the memories the circle evokes. The result is a unparalleled and hugely enthralling, unforgettable memoir.

22 reviews - 4.1 stars average
348 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*A selection of Neil Gaiman's books is also available at £1.49 each for today only - HERE*

*Also featured:-*

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of the last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 25: *Today's Deals: Contemporary fiction, a children's fairytale, Paddington, a heart-warming romance and 7 'QI' books*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared* by *Jonas Jonasson*
It all starts on the one-hundredth birthday of Allan Karlsson. Sitting quietly in his room in an old people's home, he is waiting for the party he-never-wanted-anyway to begin. The Mayor is going to be there. The press is going to be there. But, as it turns out, Allan is not&#8230; Slowly but surely Allan climbs out of his bedroom window, into the flowerbed (in his slippers) and makes his getaway. And so begins his picaresque and unlikely journey involving criminals, several murders, a suitcase full of cash, and incompetent police. As his escapades unfold, we learn something of Allan's earlier life in which - remarkably - he helped to make the atom bomb, became friends with American presidents, Russian tyrants, and Chinese leaders, and was a participant behind the scenes in many key events of the twentieth century. Already a huge bestseller across Europe, The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared is a fun and feel-good book for all ages.

6,447 reviews - 4.4 stars average
480 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*Demon Dentist* by *David Walliams*
The new jaw-achingly funny novel from David Walliams, the number one bestselling author! Make your appointment if you dare&#8230;
Darkness had come to the town. Strange things were happening in the dead of night. Children would put a tooth under their pillow for the tooth fairy, but in the morning they would wake up to find&#8230; a dead slug; a live spider; hundreds of earwigs creeping and crawling beneath their pillow.
Evil was at work. But who or what was behind it&#8230;?
Read this book and find out!

343 reviews - 4.8 stars average
448 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)

*NOTE:* This book is optimised for larger screens and because of it's large size, it may take longer to download



*Paddington and the Christmas Surprise* by *Michael Bond*
A funny, festive picture book about Paddington, the beloved, classic bear from darkest Peru.
When the Browns take Paddington to the Christmas grotto at the local department store, their journey through the Winter Wonderland is full of unexpected surprises. But the best surprise is a present from Santa. After all, who else would find the perfect present for a bear like Paddington?
Join Paddington on his festive adventure as he discovers why Santa Claus makes everyone's Christmas so special.

8 reviews - 3.8 stars average
32 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £5.99)



*Revenge Wears Prada: The Devil Returns* by *Lauren Weisberger*
The hotly-anticipated sequel to _The Devil Wears Prada_ - the million copy bestseller that took the world by storm
Everything's in place for the season's hottest launch:
Tall latte (with two raw sugars)? Check.
Gucci trench (draped over desk)? Check.
Outrageous, unreasonable demands? Check.
Andy has just turned thirty and is an incredibly successful magazine editor, working closely with her best friend Emily, another Runway survivor. She's about to get married - life's on track and she's been careful to stay clear of Miranda Priestly, her dreadful first boss. But Andy's luck is running out. Miranda Priestly isn't the kind of woman who hides in the background.
She's back&#8230; and more devilish than ever.

244 reviews - 3.0 stars average
433 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*How to Fall in Love* by *Cecelia Ahern*
A thoughtful, captivating and ultimately uplifting novel from this uniquely talented author
She has just two weeks. Two weeks to teach him how to fall in love - with his own life.
Adam Basil and Christine Rose are thrown together late one night, when Christine is crossing the Ha'penny Bridge in Dublin. Adam is there, poised, threatening to jump.
Adam is desperate - but Christine makes a crazy deal with him. His 35th birthday is looming and she bets him that before then she can show him life is worth living .
Despite her determination, Christine knows what a dangerous promise she's made. Against the ticking of the clock, the two of them embark on wild escapades, grand romantic gestures and some unlikely late-night outings. Slowly, Christine thinks Adam is starting to fall back in love with his life. But is that all that's happening&#8230; ?
A novel to make you laugh, cry and appreciate life, this is Cecelia Ahern at her thoughtful and surprising best.

80 reviews - 4.5 stars average
336 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £16.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*QI: The Book of General Ignorance - The Noticeably Stouter Edition* by *John Lloyd*
The indispensable compendium of popular misconceptions, misunderstandings and common mistakes culled from the hit BBC show, QI. The noticeably stouter QI Book of General Ignorance sets out to show you that a lot of what you think you know is wrong. If, like Alan Davies, you still think the Henry VIII had six wives, the earth has only one moon, that George Washington was the first president of the USA, that Bangkok is the capital of Thailand, that the largest living thing is a blue whale, that Alexander Graeme Bell invented the telephone, that whisky and bagpipes come from Scotland or that Mount Everest is the world's tallest mountain, then there are at least 200 reasons why this is the book for you.

121 reviews - 4.5 stars average
420 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*NOTE:* There are six other 'QI' books available at *£0.99* each, for today only - HERE.

*Also featured:-*

12 days of Kindle
12 Days of Kindle is Amazon's biggest Kindle Book sale ever, with over 1000 books starting from only £0.99. Featuring bestsellers, award-winners, hidden gems and literary classics, there is something for everyone. Offer ends 11:59 pm, January 5, 2014.

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of the last year


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Dec 27: *Today's Deals: Contemporary fiction, a children's fairytale, Paddington, a heart-warming romance and 7 'QI' books*
> 
> *Kindle Daily Deals*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared* by *Jonas Jonasson*
> It all starts on the one-hundredth birthday of Allan Karlsson. Sitting quietly in his room in an old people's home, he is waiting for the party he-never-wanted-anyway to begin. The Mayor is going to be there. The press is going to be there. But, as it turns out, Allan is not&#8230; Slowly but surely Allan climbs out of his bedroom window, into the flowerbed (in his slippers) and makes his getaway. And so begins his picaresque and unlikely journey involving criminals, several murders, a suitcase full of cash, and incompetent police. As his escapades unfold, we learn something of Allan's earlier life in which - remarkably - he helped to make the atom bomb, became friends with American presidents, Russian tyrants, and Chinese leaders, and was a participant behind the scenes in many key events of the twentieth century. Already a huge bestseller across Europe, The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out of the Window and Disappeared is a fun and feel-good book for all ages.
> 
> 6,447 reviews - 4.4 stars average
> 480 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)


This is also on sale today in the US for $1.99:


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 27: *Today's Deals: Contemporary African fiction, a chilling psychological thriller, a vampire romance series and an unusual royal cult*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Half of a Yellow Sun* by *Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie*
In 1960s Nigeria, a country blighted by civil war, three lives intersect.
Ugwu, a boy from a poor village, works as a houseboy for a university professor. Olanna, a young woman, has abandoned her life of privilege in Lagos to live with her charismatic new lover, the professor. And Richard, a shy English writer, is in thrall to Olanna's enigmatic twin sister. As the horrific Biafran War engulfs them, they are thrown together and pulled apart in ways they had never imagined.
Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie's masterpiece, winner of the Orange Prize for Fiction, is a novel about Africa in a wider sense: about the end of colonialism, ethnic allegiances, class and race - and about the ways in which love can complicate all of these things.

256 reviews - 4.4 stars average
562 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*The Silent Wife* by *A.S.A. Harrison*
Having nothing left to lose changes everything.
Todd and Jodie have been together for more than twenty years. They are both aware their world is in crisis, though neither is willing to admit it. 
Todd is living a dual existence, while Jodie is living in denial. But she also likes to settle scores. When it becomes clear their affluent Chicago lifestyle could disintegrate at any moment, Jodie knows everything is at stake. It's only now she will discover just how much she's truly capable of...
Shocking and compelling in equal measure, _The Silent Wife_ is a chilling portrayal of two people in turmoil and the lengths they will go to in order to protect themselves.

155 reviews - 3.7 stars average
386 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Romance Daily Deals*



*Redemption (The Penton Vampire Legacy 1)* by *Susannah Sandlin*
The world's vampire population is on the brink of starvation since the vaccine to treat a global pandemic rendered human blood deadly to them. Their only hope for survival is a handful of rural areas that the vaccine never breached. The tiny town of Penton, Alabama, is one such enclave, where the immortal Aidan Murphy has established a community of vampires and their willingly bonded humans. Together, they live in peace-until Aidan's estranged brother descends upon the town and begins attacking its humans. Whether the rampage is a result of his centuries-old feud with Aidan or the civil war threatening to erupt in the vampire world matters not. All that matters is the blood. Desperate to save his adopted family, Aidan breaks one of his cardinal rules, kidnapping an unvaccinated human doctor-and unexpectedly falling in love for the first time in nearly four hundred years. Sensual and thrilling, _Redemption_ is the first instalment of what is sure to be a darkly addictive new series from paranormal romance novelist Susannah Sandlin.

26 reviews - 4.2 stars average
371 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* The next two books in this series are also available for *£0.99* each - today only:

 

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*Man Belong Mrs Queen: Adventures with the Philip Worshippers* by *Matthew Baylis*
As a bookish child growing up on Merseyside in the 1980s, Matthew Baylis identified with the much-mocked Prince Philip as a fellow outsider. He even had a poster of him on his bedroom wall. Years later, his Philip-worship long behind him, Baylis heard about the existence of a Philip cult on the South Sea island of Tanna. Why was it there? Nobody had a convincing answer. Nobody even seemed to want to find one. His curiosity fatally piqued, the author travelled over 10,000 miles to find a society both remote and slap-bang in the shipping-lanes of history. A place where US airmen, Lithuanian libertarians, Corsican paratroopers and Graeco-Danish Princes have had as much impact as the missionaries and the slave-traders. On the rumbling slopes of this remarkable volcanic island, banjaxed by daily doses of the local narcotic, suffering from a diet of yams and regularly accused of being a divine emissary of the Duke, Baylis uncovered a religion unlike any other on the planet. Self-deprecating, hilarious and -- almost incredibly -- true, this is travel writing at its horizon-expanding best.

7 reviews - 4.6 stars average
179 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £10.99)

*Also featured:-*

12 days of Kindle
12 Days of Kindle is Amazon's biggest Kindle Book sale ever, with over 1000 books starting from only £0.99. Featuring bestsellers, award-winners, hidden gems and literary classics, there is something for everyone. Offer ends 11:59 pm, January 5, 2014.

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of the last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 28: *Today's Deals: A ghost story, a dystopian thriller, a romance, a heart-breaking biography and lifting the lid on scaremongering bad science*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Winter Ghosts* by *Kate Mosse*
From the bestselling author of *Labyrinth* and _Sepulchre_ - a compelling story of ghosts and remembrance. Illustrated throughout by Brian Gallagher. The Great War took much more than lives. It robbed a generation of friends, lovers and futures. In Freddie Watson's case, it took his beloved brother and, at times, his peace of mind. In the winter of 1928, still seeking resolution, Freddie is travelling through the French Pyrenees. During a snowstorm, his car spins off the mountain road. He stumbles through woods, emerging in a tiny village. There he meets Fabrissa, a beautiful woman also mourning a lost generation. Over the course of one night, Fabrissa and Freddie share their stories. By the time dawn breaks, he will have stumbled across a tragic mystery that goes back through the centuries. By turns thrilling, poignant and haunting, this is a story of two lives touched by war and transformed by courage. _The Winter Ghosts_ is a gorgeous illustrated novel inspired by _The Cave_, Kate Mosse's short story written for the _Quick Reads Initiative_ for adult emergent readers.

201 reviews - 3.5 stars average
289 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)



*Divergent (Divergent Trilogy, Book 1)* by *Veronica Roth*
In the world of Divergent, society is divided into five factions - Candor (the honest), Abnegation (the selfless), Dauntless (the brave), Amity (the peaceful) and Erudite (the intelligent). Every year, all sixteen-year-olds must select the faction to which they will devote the rest of their lives. For Beatrice Prior, the decision is between staying with her family and being who she really is. Her choice shocks everyone, including herself.
During the initiation that follows, Tris and her fellow initiates undergo extreme physical tests of endurance and intense psychological simulations, some with devastating consequences. As initiation transforms them, Tris must determine who her friends really are - and where the boy who seems to both threaten and protect her fits into the life she's chosen.
But Tris also has a secret, kept hidden because she's been warned it can mean death. As unrest and growing conflict threaten to unravel her seemingly perfect society, Tris learns that this secret might save those she loves&#8230; or it might destroy her.
Debut author Veronica Roth bursts onto the scene with the first book in the Divergent trilogy - dystopian thrillers filled with electrifying decisions, heart-breaking betrayals, stunning consequences and unexpected romance.

12 reviews - 4.7 stars average
496 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* Further books in the _Divergent_ series can be found HERE.

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Awesome Girl's Guide to Dating Extraordinary Men* by *Ernessa T. Carter*
Four women. Two years. A friendship to last a lifetime. 
The only things that Sharita, Thursday, Risa, and Tammy have in common are their disastrous love lives. But the year three of them turn 30 will be different, they swear!
Sharita, a plump and conservative accountant wants to make partner at her firm and find the man of her dreams. Thursday, the daughter of a formerly chart-topping political rapper, wants to stop being a serial one-month stander, and settle down into a stable life with a stable boyfriend. Risa, a skinny and audacious electronica punk rocker, wants to finally land an album deal, which she feels is the only way to win back the heart of her on-again of off-again closeted girlfriend. And after getting fired as the spokesmodel for her family's hair company, sweet and gorgeous Tammy wants to prove that she has what it takes to make it on her own. 
None of these women get what they want, but over the course of two years, they get exactly what they need. And that proves to be the best thing after all.

2 reviews - 3.5 stars average
442 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deals*



*Philomena: The True Story of a Mother and the Son She Had to Give Away (Film Tie-in Edition)* by *Martin Sixsmith*
When she fell pregnant as a teenager in Ireland in 1952, Philomena Lee was sent to the convent at Roscrea in Co. Tipperary to be looked after as a fallen woman. She cared for her baby for three years until the Church took him from her and sold him, like countless others, to America for adoption. Coerced into signing a document promising never to attempt to see her child again, she nonetheless spent the next fifty years secretly searching for him, unaware that he was searching for her from across the Atlantic. Philomena's son, renamed Michael Hess, grew up to be a top Washington lawyer and a leading Republican official in the Reagan and Bush administrations. But he was a gay man in a homophobic party where he had to conceal not only his sexuality but, eventually, the fact that he had AIDs. With little time left, he returned to Ireland and the convent where he was born: his desperate quest to find his mother before he died left a legacy that was to unfold with unexpected consequences for all involved. _The Lost Child of Philomena Lee_ is the tale of a mother and a son whose lives were scarred by the forces of hypocrisy on both sides of the Atlantic and of the secrets they were forced to keep. A compelling narrative of human love and loss, Martin Sixsmith's moving account is both heartbreaking yet ultimately redemptive.

323 reviews - 4.2 stars average
484 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)



*Bad Science* by *Ben Goldacre*
Ben Goldacre's wise and witty bestseller, shortlisted for the Samuel Johnson Prize, lifts the lid on quack doctors, flaky statistics, scaremongering journalists and evil pharmaceutical corporations.
Since 2003 Dr Ben Goldacre has been exposing dodgy medical data in his popular Guardian column. In this eye-opening book he takes on the MMR hoax and misleading cosmetics ads, acupuncture and homeopathy, vitamins and mankind's vexed relationship with all manner of 'toxins'. Along the way, the self-confessed 'Johnny Ball cum Witchfinder General' performs a successful detox on a Barbie doll, sees his dead cat become a certified nutritionist and probes the supposed medical qualifications of 'Dr' Gillian McKeith.
Full spleen and satire, Ben Goldacre takes us on a hilarious, invigorating and ultimately alarming journey through the bad science we are fed daily by hacks and quacks.

513 reviews - 4.4 stars average
288 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Author Special Daily Deal*


 There is a selection of books by *Connie Brockway* at *£0.99* each - for today only:

  

*Also featured:-*

12 days of Kindle
12 Days of Kindle is Amazon's biggest Kindle Book sale ever, with over 1000 books starting from only £0.99. Featuring bestsellers, award-winners, hidden gems and literary classics, there is something for everyone. Offer ends 11:59 pm, January 5, 2014.

20 Kindle books for £1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of the last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 29: *Today's Deals: Thrillers for children/YA - spy, dystopian and sci-fi - plus a humorous romance and guide to staying focused*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*Stormbreaker (Alex Rider)* by *Anthony Horowitz*
Orphan Alex thought he knew his Uncle Ian Rider--until the elusive banker is killed in a tragic car accident. Immediately, Alex's life starts to get stranger by the day as his guardian's friends and colleagues start showing up and contradicting everything Alex thought he knew about the man he'd called Dad for so long. Maybe Ian Rider was not a banker after all? Surely the bullet holes in his Uncle's totalled car reveal that he had not died in an accident, but was murdered? Everything is explained when Alex decides to track down Ian Rider's real employers, but Alex is in for a surprise when they decide to contact him. The truth is hard to take, but maybe by following in his uncle's secret footsteps he might get the chance for revenge.

200 reviews - 4.6 stars average
244 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *Â£0.99* (down from Â£6.99)

*NOTE:* Further books in the _Alex Rider_ series are available on Kindle HERE.



*After Tomorrow* by *Gillian Cross*
What if you woke up tomorrow and everything had changed? Money is worthless. Your friends are gone. Armed robbers roam the streets. No one is safe. For Matt and his little brother, Taco, that nightmare is a reality. Their only hope of survival is to escape through the Channel Tunnel. But danger waits on the other side...Stay or go. What would you do?

39 reviews - 4.6 stars average
305 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *Â£0.99* (down from Â£6.99)



*The Demon Headmaster* by *Gillian Cross*
When Dinah is fostered by the Hunters she thinks her biggest problem will be fitting in with her foster-brothers, Lloyd and Harvey. However, once she starts at her new school it's clear that there's more to worry about. All the children, apart from a handful including Lloyd and Harvey, are too well-behaved-robotic almost-and oddly keen to please the creepy headmaster. The three children set out to discover the nature of his influence over everyone . . . but then Dinah finds herself saying and doing things she has no power over. Soon they uncover the headmaster's wicked plan. Controlling the school is just a practice run. He has set his sights on dominating the entire nation! The children must foil him before he succeeds . . . but with Dinah under his spell they've got a challenge on their hands.

17 reviews - 4.0 stars average
164 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *Â£0.99* (down from Â£6.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Confusion of Karen Carpenter* by *Jonathan Harvey*
Hello. There are two things you should know about me: 1) My name is Karen Carpenter. 2) Just before Christmas my boyfriend left me. Iâ€™m not THE Karen Carpenter. I just have the most embarrassing name in Christendom. Particularly as Iâ€™m no skinny minny and donâ€™t play the drums. I canâ€™t even sing. Iâ€™m tone deaf. I work in a school in the East End. (Where I came third in a â€˜Teacher weâ€™d most like to sleep withâ€™ competition amongst the Year 11 boys) My Mumâ€™s driving me mad. Sheâ€™s come to stay and is obsessed with Scandi crime shows and Zumba. Oh yeah. The boyfriend. After eleven â€˜happyâ€™ years he left me. No explanation just a post it on the kettle when I got in from work. I think Iâ€™m handling it really well. I donâ€™t think Iâ€™m confused at all. What was my name again?

28 reviews - 4.5 stars average
420 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *Â£0.99* (down from Â£7.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*Focus: The Hidden Driver of Excellence* by *Daniel Goleman*
For more than two decades, psychologist and journalist Daniel Goleman has been scouting the leading edge of the human sciences for whatâ€™s new, surprising, and important. In _Focus_, he delves into the science of attention in all its varieties, presenting a long overdue discussion of this little-noticed and under-rated mental asset that matters enormously for how we navigate life. 
Goleman boils down attention research into a three parts: inner, other, and outer focus. Goleman shows why high-achievers need all three kinds of focus, as demonstrated by rich case studies from fields as diverse as competitive sports, education, the arts, and business. Those who excel rely on what Goleman calls Smart Practices such as mindfulness meditation, focused preparation and recovery, positive emotions and connections, and mental 'prosthetics' that help them improve habits, add new skills, and sustain excellence. Combining cutting-edge research with practical findings, Focus reveals what distinguishes experts from amateurs and stars from average performers.

6 reviews - 4.0 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *Â£1.19* (down from Â£18.99)

*Also featured:-*

12 days of Kindle
12 Days of Kindle is Amazon's biggest Kindle Book sale ever, with over 1000 books starting from only Â£0.99. Featuring bestsellers, award-winners, hidden gems and literary classics, there is something for everyone. Offer ends 11:59 pm, January 5, 2014.

20 Kindle books for Â£1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only Â£1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for Â£2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for Â£2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of the last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Dec 31: *Today's Deals: 2 thrillers, an adventure trilogy, a French romance and the search for gastronomic precision*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Sixth Man* by *David Baldacci*
After alleged serial killer Edgar Roy is apprehended and locked away in a psychiatric unit, private investigators Sean King and Michelle Maxwell are called in by Royâ€™s lawyerâ€"an old friend of Sean Kingâ€" to look into the case. But their investigation is derailed before it begins: while en route to their first meeting with the lawyer, King and Maxwell discover his dead body. A rash of terrifying events begins to unfold and it is up to King and Maxwell to uncover the truth: is Roy a killer or not? But the more they dig into his past, the more they are bombarded with obstacles, half-truths, and dead ends that make filtering the facts nearly impossible. As each new theory brings a new revelation, King and Maxwell will be pushed to the limit. Could this deadly case be the one that leaves the duo permanently parted? Â

116 reviews - 4.4 stars average
416 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *Â£1.29* (down from Â£7.99)



*The Christmas Train* by *David Baldacci*
Disillusioned journalist Tom Langdon must get from Washington to LA in time for Christmas. Forced to take the train across the country because of a slight â€˜misunderstandingâ€™ at airport security, he begins a journey of self-discovery and rude awakenings, mysterious goings-on and thrilling adventures, screwball escapades and holiday magic. He has no idea that the locomotives pulling him across America will actually take him into the rugged terrain of his own heart, where he will rediscover peopleâ€™s essential goodness and someone very special he believed he had lost. In equal parts hilarious, poignant, suspenseful and thrilling, The Christmas Train is a delightful journey filled with memorable characters who have packed their bags with as much wisdom as mischief . . . Part detective story, part disaster movie, part romance, this is a brilliant, heart-warming holiday tale.

286 reviews - 3.8 stars average
272 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *Â£1.29* (down from Â£7.41)



*Brainrush (Brainrush 1)* by *Richard Bard*
Before he slid into the MRI machine, Jake Bronson was just an ordinary guy with terminal cancer. But when an earthquake hits during the procedure, Jake staggers from the wreckage a profoundly changed man, now endowed with uncanny mental abilities. 
An ocean away, Luciano Battista wants a piece of Jakeâ€™s talent. Posing as a pioneering scientist, the terrorist leader has been conducting cerebral-implant experiments in a sinister quest to create a breed of super jihadist agentsâ€¦and Jakeâ€™s altered brain may be the key to his success. But Jake refuses to play the pawn in an unholy warâ€"and when an innocent woman and autistic child are taken hostage to force his cooperation, he embarks on a jihad of his own. Jake and his band of loyal friends are thrust into a deadly chase that leads from the canals of Venice through Monte Carlo and finally to an ancient cavern in the Hindu Kush mountains of Afghanistanâ€"where Jake discovers that his newfound talents carry a hidden price that threatens the entire human race.

111 reviews - 4.5 stars average
392 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *Â£0.99* (down from Â£8.99)

*NOTE:* Part 2 and 3 of the _Brainrush_ series are also available of Kindle for *Â£0.99* for today only:

 

*Romance Daily Deal*



*A Secret Kept* by *Tatiana de Rosnay*
It all began with a simple seaside vacation, a brother and sister recapturing their childhood. Antoine thought he had the perfect surprise for his sister MÃ©lanie's birthday: a weekend by the sea at Noirmoutier Island, where the pair spent many happy childhood summers playing on the beach. But the island's haunting beauty triggers more than happy memories; it reminds MÃ©lanie of something unexpected and deeply disturbing about their last island summer. When, on the drive home to Paris, she finally summons the courage to reveal what she knows to Antoine, her emotions overcome her and she loses control of the car. Alone, waiting for news of MÃ©lanie, Antoine reflects on his life: his wife has left him, his teenage children are strangers to him, his job bores him, and his father is an ageing tyrant who still poisons every aspect of his life. How did he end up here? And, more importantly, what was the secret that his sister wanted to tell him? _A Secret Kept_ plumbs the depths of complex family relationships and the power of a past secret to change everything in the present.

13 reviews - 3.8 stars average
318 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *Â£1.29* (down from Â£19.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*The Pedant In The Kitchen* by *Julian Barnes*
The Pedant's ambition is simple. He wants to cook tasty, nutritious food; he wants not to poison his friends; and he wants to expand, slowly and with pleasure, his culinary repertoire. A stern critic of himself and others, he knows he is never going to invent his own recipes (although he might, in a burst of enthusiasm, increase the quantity of a favourite ingredient). Rather, he is a recipe-bound follower of the instructions of others.
It is in his interrogations of these recipes, and of those who create them, that the Pedant's true pedantry emerges. How big, exactly, is a 'lump'? Is a 'slug' larger than a 'gout'? When does a 'drizzle' become a downpour? And what is the difference between slicing and chopping?This book is a witty and practical account of Julian Barnes' search for gastronomic precision. It is a quest that leaves him seduced by Jane Grigson, infuriated by Nigel Slater, and reassured by Mrs Beeton's Victorian virtues. _The Pedant in the Kitchen_ is perfect comfort for anyone who has ever been defeated by a cookbook and is something that none of Julian Barnes' legion of admirers will want to miss

22 reviews - 4.2 stars average
96 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *Â£0.99* (down from Â£7.99)

*Also featured:-*

12 days of Kindle
12 Days of Kindle is Amazon's biggest Kindle Book sale ever, with over 1000 books starting from only Â£0.99. Featuring bestsellers, award-winners, hidden gems and literary classics, there is something for everyone. Offer ends 11:59 pm, January 5, 2014.

20 Kindle books for Â£1 each
Be swept away with a whirlwind romance, discover the truth in a chilling mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only Â£1 each. *Offer ends December 31, 2013*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for Â£2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for Â£2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of the last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 01: *Today's Deals: Historical fiction, an autobiography and 8 Nora Roberts romances *

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Wolf Hall* by *Hilary Mantel*
Winner of the Man Booker Prize 2009.
(Note that this ebook contains family trees, which are best viewed on a tablet.)
'Lock Cromwell in a deep dungeon in the morning,' says Thomas More, 'and when you come back that night he'll be sitting on a plush cushion eating larks' tongues, and all the gaolers will owe him money.'
England, the 1520s. Henry VIII is on the throne, but has no heir. Cardinal Wolsey is his chief advisor, charged with securing the divorce the pope refuses to grant. Into this atmosphere of distrust and need comes Thomas Cromwell, first as Wolsey's clerk, and later his successor.
Cromwell is a wholly original man: the son of a brutal blacksmith, a political genius, a briber, a charmer, a bully, a man with a delicate and deadly expertise in manipulating people and events. Ruthless in pursuit of his own interests, he is as ambitious in his wider politics as he is for himself. His reforming agenda is carried out in the grip of a self-interested parliament and a king who fluctuates between romantic passions and murderous rages.
From one of our finest living writers, _Wolf Hall_ is that very rare thing: a truly great English novel, one that explores the intersection of individual psychology and wider politics. With a vast array of characters, and richly overflowing with incident, it peels back history to show us Tudor England as a half-made society, moulding itself with great passion and suffering and courage.

1440 reviews - 3.6 stars average
372 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £9.99)

*NOTE:* The second part of this trilogy is also available on Kindle:



*Romance Daily Deal*

A Nora Roberts Special: 8 novels for *£0.99* each for today only:

       

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*Once Upon A Country: A Palestinian Life* by *Sari Nusseibeh*
As a child growing up in East Jerusalem, the world puzzled Sari Nusseibeh: the prosaic co-existed too closely with the mythical and sacred whilst the political world seemed to him ever-changing and incomprehensible. The young Nusseibeh revelled in the city's rich past. He played in the streets of his beloved Old City which were steeped not only in the histories of the three great religions but also in his family's history: for the Nusseibehs had lived here for thirteen centuries serving as judges, teachers, Sufi sages, politicians and, most extraordinary of all, as doorkeeper to the Church of the Holy Sepulchre. It is perhaps this intimate knowledge of the interconnections between the three religions which led to an open-mindedness in Nusseibeh rarely seen in, let alone expressed by, any protagonist in the Palestine-Israel conflict. Like most Palestinians, his family suffered the upheavals and displacements - if not the economic consequences - of the first Arab-Israeli war of 1948, which we witness through his father's active participation in defining, and infinitely disputed, moments in the Palestine-Israel conflict. Simultaneously a pan-Arab idealist and healthy sceptic, his father became a legendary figure who never succumbed to nationalist ideology or rhetoric. A philosopher by training and profession, Nusseibeh's political activism developed after his education at Oxford and Harvard, and was both gradual and reluctant. A firm and idealistic believer in the possibility of a one-state solution where Jews and Arabs could co-exist in dignity, he was forced to re-assess these ideas as the Israeli occupation affected Palestinian life irrevocably. While teaching at Birzeit University in the West Bank, he was appointed head of the union, which soon brought him into direct confrontation not only with Israeli military law in the West Bank, but also with the PLO leadership. From then on Nusseibeh realized the power of civil disobedience and developed this into a strategic political tool, coupled with his innate respect for personal freedom and his ability to think rationally. Not afraid to criticize either the Israelis or the Palestinians, he has managed to receive death threats from extremists on both sides and has even been termed "the smiling face of Palestinian terror" by some Israelis. Appointed by Arafat as the PLO representative in Jerusalem in 2001, Nusseibeh's relationship with him had long been tenuous and reserved. Always aware of Arafat's achievements, he nevertheless remained highly critical of many aspects of his leadership as well as of the second intifada. Nusseibeh's unflinching opinions are a fascinating and rare insider's view into the workings of the first Palestinian Authority. Sari Nusseibeh sees himself on a double mission. He is fighting the Israeli occupation from eradicating the Arab civilization he loves from his native Jerusalem. And at the same time, building the Palestinian institutions necessary to achieve peace, while battling the corruption of Palestinian politics and the extremism of political Islam. Seen by some as a local Don Quixote, his vision of a healthy, democratic society based on respect and tolerance for others and on the freedom of ideas, is crucial to the modern world.

14 reviews - 4.2 stars average
560 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)

*Also featured:-*

12 days of Kindle
12 Days of Kindle is Amazon's biggest Kindle Book sale ever, with over 1000 books starting from only £0.99. Featuring bestsellers, award-winners, hidden gems and literary classics, there is something for everyone. Offer ends 11:59 pm, January 5, 2014.

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I quite liked _Wolf Hall_, but found _Bring Up the Bodies_ dull as dust.  Didn't even finish it.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, I quite liked _Wolf Hall_, but found _Bring Up the Bodies_ dull as dust.  Didn't even finish it.


Thanks, Ann. I picked up _Wolf Hall_ as it sounded like it would be something I enjoy. If I like it, I'll have to be sure to sample the next one before getting it.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 02: *Today's Deals: A bloody crime thriller, a blistering novel of comtemporary America, a romantic thriller and a romantic comedy*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Black Monastery* by *Stav Sherez*
People used to come to the small Greek island of Palassos for the historic ruins. Now they come to take drugs and party all night. But the horrific ritual murder of a boy in the grounds of an old monastery brings back memories of two similar deaths in the mid-1970s, and of a mysterious cult who once dwelt in the island's interior, memories the island has tried hard to forget.
As Nikos, the police chief who has been persuaded back to his home island for the final years of his career, begins his investigation, two Brits arrive on the island: the bestselling crime writer Kitty Carson, on a break from the pressures of work and her strained marriage, and Jason, an aspiring writer with a secret of his own. When a second body is discovered - further endangering the island's lucrative tourist trade - these three characters are thrown together, as the gruesome secrets of the past begin to emerge.
Brilliantly paced, and featuring a memorable cast of characters, _The Black Monastery_ is a blistering portrait of paradise gone wrong.

56 reviews - 3.5 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)



*May We Be Forgiven* by *A.M. Homes*
Harry is a Richard Nixon scholar who leads a quiet, regular life; his brother George is a high-flying TV producer, with a murderous temper. They have been uneasy rivals since childhood. Then one day George loses control so extravagantly that he precipitates Harry into an entirely new life.
In _May We Be Forgiven_, Homes gives us a darkly comic look at 21st century domestic life - at individual lives spiraling out of control, bound together by family and history.The cast of characters experience adultery, accidents, divorce, and death. But this is also a savage and dizzyingly inventive vision of contemporary America, whose dark heart Homes penetrates like no other writer - the strange jargons of its language, its passive aggressive institutions, its inhabitants' desperate craving for intimacy and their pushing it away with litigation, technology, paranoia. At the novel's core are the spaces in between, where the modern family comes together to re-form itself. _May We Be Forgiven_ explores contemporary orphans losing and finding themselves anew; and it speaks above all to the power of personal transformation - simultaneously terrifying and inspiring.

190 reviews - 3.8 stars average
368 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deals*



*Down in New Orleans (Five Star Romance)* by *Heather Graham*
Ann and Jon Marcel are a rare case; five years after their divorce, they're good friends, and Ann has come to love Jon's hometown of New Orleans. Until the day Jon staggers through her door covered in blood and mumbling, "I didn't do it."
Jon is charged with murdering a stripper, and in order to save him, Ann will have to dive into the sordid New Orleans underworld, looking for clues in erotic clubs and seamy jazz spots. And, if that weren't enough, she must deal with the resolute detective bent on bringing her husband to justice-the eagle-eyed lieutenant who dogs her steps and surfaces in her dreams. But despite her wavering affections, Ann has bigger concerns as she becomes embroiled in a fight not only for Jon's freedom, but also for her life.

This ebook features an illustrated biography of Heather Graham, including rare photos from the author's personal collection.

9 reviews - 4.4 stars average
325 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*



*A Question of Love* by *Isabel Wolff*
The sparkling new romantic comedy from the bestselling author of _Behaving Badly_. Perfect for fans of Jane Green.
When Laura Quick finds herself accidentally hosting a quirky quiz show on national TV, nothing prepares her for one of the contestants - her ex-boyfriend Luke.
She's still coming to terms with the loss of her husband Nick, so what does the still-delicious Luke's arrival, complete with six-year-old daughter and badly behaved ex-wife, mean?
Her sisters think he's just the ticket: the perfect man for her to move on with. But Laura finds more questions than answers as she tries to work out what went so wrong with Nick, whether to risk everything on Luke for a second time and how much she really knows about her nearest and dearest&#8230;

19 reviews - 4.2 stars average
400 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

*Christmas on Kindle*
12 days of Kindle is Amazon's biggest Kindle Book sale ever, with over 1000 books starting from only £0.99. Featuring bestsellers, award-winners, hidden gems and literary classics, there is something for everyone. Offer ends 11:59 pm, January 5, 2014.

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
20 Kindle books for £1.29 each
Start the new year with a whirlwind romance, uncover the truth in a murder mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1.29 each. Offer ends January 31, 2014.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 04: *Today's Deals: Lifetime friendships, an historical saga, 2 contemporary romances, management essentials made clearer and the world's longest railway*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*War Brides* by *Helen Bryan*
In 1939, as evacuation gets underway and Britain waits for the Luftwaffe to arrive, the lives of four very different women are about to collide in the sleepy little village of Crowmarsh Priors. Evangeline Fontaine has eloped from New Orleans with dashing naval captain Richard Fairfax. A Sussex village is about as far away from home as she can possibly imagine, away from memories of her first, passionate love. Alice Osbourne, living with her impossible mother, is resigned to life as the parish spinster since being jilted by her childhood sweetheart Richard. But the war will bring her friendships and passion she could never have foreseen. Tanni Joseph has fled from Vienna with her new husband, leaving her sisters to follow on the kindertransport. She arrives in Crowmarsh Priors with her newborn son, not knowing if her family are alive or if she will ever see them again... Frances Falconleigh is to see out the war with her godmother, Lady Marchmont, at Glebe House; her high spirits lead her into the ultimate danger to help her friend Tanni and are to turn her into a woman, almost overnight... Together these four women will face hardship, passion and danger. They form a bond that lasts for the rest of their lives and sees them through their darkest hours.

600 reviews - 4.2 stars average
497 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from 8.99)



*The Sisterhood* by *Helen Bryan*
Menina Walker was a child of fortune. Rescued after a hurricane in South America, doomed to a life of poverty with a swallow medal as her only legacy, the orphaned toddler was adopted by an American family and taken to a new life.
As a beautiful, intelligent woman of nineteen, she is in love, engaged, and excited about the future-until another traumatic event shatters her dreams. Menina flees to Spain to bury her misery in research for her college thesis about a sixteenth-century artist who signed his works with the image of a swallow-the same image as the one on Menina's medal.
But a mugging strands Menina in a musty, isolated Spanish convent. Exploring her surroundings, she discovers the epic sagas of five orphan girls who were hidden from the Spanish Inquisition and received help escaping to the New World. Is Menina's medal a link to them, or to her own past? Did coincidence lead her to the convent, or fate?
Both love story and historical thriller, _The Sisterhood_ is an emotionally charged ride across continents and centuries.

112 reviews - 4.4 stars average
420 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deals*



*The Bleeding Heart: A Novel* by *Marylin French*
Dolores Durer, a divorced English professor and the mother of two adult children, has sworn off love after a series of disastrous affairs. Electronics executive Victor Morrissey is in England to open a branch office. He has four children and is unhappily married.
From the moment they meet-on a train-their connection is instant and passionate. The two Americans abroad embark on an affair that will have consequences in both their lives. Each carries baggage. Dolores is haunted by family tragedy; Victor is tormented by marital estrangement. Driven by an impending sense of urgency, knowing their time together is finite, they struggle to transform their pasts into a hopeful future.

2 reviews - 5.0 stars average
377 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.29*



*Between Friends* by *Sandra Kitt*
Born to a white mother and an African-American father, Dallas Oliver has always felt like an outsider. Life gets more complicated when her mother dies and she moves in with her father and stepmother. The one saving grace is Dallas's unexpected friendship with a white girl named Valerie Holland. Decades later, they're still best friends. Dallas is a journalist for a controversial magazine and Valerie is a single mother. But their bond will be tested when they fall in love with the same man.
Ex-Navy SEAL Alex Marco and Dallas both have histories shadowed by violence. But Alex is also haunted by his own tragedy. Narrated from the alternating perspectives of Dallas, Valerie, and Alex, _Between Friends_ is a sensual, unforgettable story about friendship, secrets, and a love that transcends barriers.

18 reviews - 4.1 stars average
384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Non-Fiction Daily Deals*



*Management Essentials* by *Stephen R. Covey*
This book is a highly condensed guide to the essentials of effective management. Here, you'll learn the essential actions, attitudes, and skills that great managers routinely put into practice. You'll find answers to 25 of the most difficult management challenges faced in the workplace every day. And you'll find classic readings, quotations, and wisdom from some of the most knowledgeable experts on management and leadership throughout history.
Included in this book is an in-depth workbook designed to help you identify specific opportunities for improvement in your leadership technique-and implement the essentials you learn here in real, practical terms that will generate concrete results in your management career.

*Please note this book is only available for the Kindle Fire or other android devices and due to it's large file size may take longer than normal to download*

No UK reviews
215 pages | TTS: No | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99*



*To the Edge of the World: The Story of the Trans-Siberian Railway* by *Christian Wolmar*
It is the world's longest railway line. But it is so much more than that, too. The Trans-Siberian stretches nearly 6,000 miles between Moscow and Vladivostok on the Pacific Coast and was the most ambitious railway project in the nineteenth century. A journey on the railway evokes a romantic roam through the Russian steppes, but also reminds travellers of the vastness of our world and hints at the hardships that were endured in its construction.
Christian Wolmar expertly tells the story of the Trans-Siberian railway from its conception and construction under Tsar Alexander III, to the northern extension ordered by Brezhnev and its current success as a vital artery. He also explores the crucial role the line played in both the Russian Civil War -Trotsky famously used an armoured carriage as his command post - and the Second World War, during which the railway saved the country from certain defeat. Like the author's previous railway histories, it focuses on the personalities, as well as the political and economic events, that lay behind one of the most extraordinary engineering triumphs of the nineteenth century.

5 reviews - 4.4 stars average
304 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.59* (down from £22.00)

*Also featured:-*

*Christmas on Kindle*
12 days of Kindle is Amazon's biggest Kindle Book sale ever, with over 1000 books starting from only £0.99. Featuring bestsellers, award-winners, hidden gems and literary classics, there is something for everyone. Offer ends 11:59 pm, January 5, 2014.

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
20 Kindle books for £1.29 each
Start the new year with a whirlwind romance, uncover the truth in a murder mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1.29 each. Offer ends January 31, 2014.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 05: *Today's Deals: Children's sci-fi, a traditional community in the modern world, historical romances, a 1970s childhood and the inside story of 'Only Fools & Horses'*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*The Demon Headmaster & the Prime Minister's Brain* by *Gillian Cross*
Things at school have been looking up for Dinah, Harvey and Lloyd since their defeat of the villainous Demon Headmaster. The pupils are acting normally, and their new headmaster seems perfectly ordinary. Then the arrival of a new computer game, Octopus Dare, with its competition to find the Junior Computer Brain of the Year, sends ripples of excitement through the school. Only Harvey and his friend Ingrid refuse to get involved. Because ever since the game arrived all the other pupils-even Lloyd and Dinah-have become obsessed with it. Suddenly everyone is competing to win, but it's clever Dinah who makes it to the final. And though she is fixated with the game, she doesn't like the way it makes her feel . . . it's almost as if she's being hypnotized. Too late Dinah realizes that she's being used to access the private computer files of the Prime Minister-the daring new target of none other than the Demon Headmaster!

11 reviews - 4.9 stars average
192 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*NOTE:* Further books in the _Demon Headmaster_ series can be found HERE.



*The Marrying of Chani Kaufman* by *Eve Harris*
19 year-old Chani lives in the ultra-orthodox Jewish community of North West London. She has never had physical contact with a man, but is bound to marry a stranger. The rabbi's wife teaches her what it means to be a Jewish wife, but Rivka has her own questions to answer. Soon buried secrets, fear and sexual desire bubble to the surface in a story of liberation and choice; not to mention what happens on the wedding night&#8230;

110 reviews - 4.2 stars average
350 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deals*



*Promise to Obey* by *Stella Whitelaw*
When Jessica is charmed into accepting a job at grand Upton Hall she is not expecting to have to provide full time care for an autistic boy, an asthmatic girl and the sharp-tongued Lady Grace, who is recuperating from hip replacement surgery. But her employer, Lucas, expects even more of his young employee. In his pursuit of a mother for his children he is determined to make Jessica his wife. But where is the children's mother? Fighting her attraction to the beguiling Lucas she is determined to keep her head. A disastrous affair with a London doctor has put her off men, but when he descends on Upton Hall, determined to win her back, Jessica's life is thrown into turmoil.

No UK reviews
224 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £19.99)



*Dangerous Lady: Dangerous Series Book 4* by *Amanda Scott*
The final book in Amanda Scott's _Dangerous_ series introduces one of her most unforgettable heroines-a woman determined to live on her own terms
Accompanied by her chaperone, her dresser, and her adored pet monkey, Lady Letitia Deverill comes to London to serve as maid of honor to the young Queen Victoria. An impassioned Tory in a sea of Whigs, Letty has no intention of changing her political views. The headstrong noblewoman soon discovers she has enemies at court, and none more formidable than the powerful-and irresistible-Viscount Justin Raventhorpe.
Justin, a staunch Whig, is enchanted by this outspoken woman. Brought together by a mysterious shared inheritance, Justin and Letty give in to their mutual desire. As scandal threatens their passionate union, a deadly conspiracy against the throne thrusts Letty into mortal peril, and Justin realizes how far he'll go for a love that has become his most dangerous obsession.

8 reviews - 4.4 stars average
345 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*NOTE:* Previous books in the _Dangerous_ series can be found HERE.

*Non-Fiction Daily Deals*



*1970s Childhood: From Glam Rock to Happy Days* by *Derek Tait*
Do you remember glam rock, flares, cheesecloth shirts and chopper bikes? Then it sounds like you were lucky enough to grow up during the 1970s. Who could forget all the glam rock bands of that era, like Slade, Wizard, Mud and Sweet, or singers like Alvin Stardust, Marc Bolan and David Bowie? What about those wonderful TV shows like Starsky and Hutch, Kojak, Kung Fu and Happy Days? Fashion included platform shoes (we all had a pair), flared trousers, brightly patterned shirts with huge collars and colourful kipper ties. And everyone remembers preparing for power cuts and that long, hot summer of 1976. So dust off your space hopper and join us on this fascinating journey through a childhood during the seventies, with hilarious illustrations and a nostalgic trip down memory lane for all those who grew up in this memorable decade.
Time really does fly and it comes as a shock to realise that 1970 is already 40 years ago, but as you dip into this entertaining book you quickly become aware of how different things were in the decade that began with the 1970 World Cup in Mexico (remember the song 'Back Home'?), Apollo 13's aborted mission to the moon and Edward Heath's victory in the General Election, reached its mid-point with Bill Gates founding Microsoft and Lord Lucan disappearing after the murder of his children's nanny, and ended with the 'Winter of Discontent', bank rates at a record 17 per cent, and Margaret Thatcher becoming the country's first female prime minister...The author takes us on his own, often humorous journey, recalling schooldays (dodging chalk thrown by the teacher etc.), flared trousers, cheesecloth shirts, accidents involving platform shoes, and outings in his parents' Vauxhall Viva which was eventually replaced by a Hillman Avenger.

42 reviews - 3.6 stars average
160 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £7.99)



*Only Fools and Horses - The Official Inside Story* by *Steve Clark*
_Only Fools and Horses - The Official Inside Story_ takes us behind the scenes to reveal the secrets of the hit show and is fully authorised by the family of John Sullivan, the show's creator and writer. The book is based on dozens of one-to-one interviews conducted by author Steve Clark with the show's stars including Sir David Jason and Nicholas Lyndhurst and key members of the production team.

14 reviews - 4.6 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £9.99)

*Also featured:-*

*Christmas on Kindle*
12 days of Kindle is Amazon's biggest Kindle Book sale ever, with over 1000 books starting from only £0.99. Featuring bestsellers, award-winners, hidden gems and literary classics, there is something for everyone. Offer ends 11:59 pm, January 5, 2014.

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
20 Kindle books for £1.29 each
Start the new year with a whirlwind romance, uncover the truth in a murder mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1.29 each. Offer ends January 31, 2014.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Back to work last week and busy, busy, busy .... so apologies if the KDD post is a bit sporadic for a while. 

Jan 11: *Today's Deals: A thriller, a romance and an autobiography*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Green Line* by *E.C. Diskin*
In _The Green Line_, Abby Donovan's decade-long dream of partnership at her prestigious Chicago law firm is just months from fruition. But after a late-night train mishap drops her into a world of drugs, gangs, murder, and corruption, everything changes. Abby is haunted by what and who she's seen, and the mysterious death of a kind stranger. Though her work suffers, deadlines are missed, and her promotion hangs in the balance, she's compelled to investigate with the help of an unlikely new friend. But Abby's investigation jeopardizes more than her career. Someone is watching and he's not going to let a nosy lawyer expose his scam.
In this engaging debut, E.C. Diskin, a former Chicago attorney, takes us on a fast-paced thrill ride with a believable and flawed heroine. Readers will relate to her, fear for her, and get a glimpse inside Chicago's best and worst. From the roughest streets of the west side to the estates of the North Shore, Abby Donovan and the unexpected villains of _The Green Line_ will keep you turning pages late into the night in this riveting new thriller while shining light on a little-known, often-used, and widely-abused legal maneuver.

8 reviews - 4.9 stars average
335 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Reclaim My Heart* by *Donna Fasano*
Sixteen years ago, Tyne Whitlock cut all ties to her past and left town under the shameful shadow of a teenage pregnancy. Now her fifteen-year-old son is in trouble with the law, and she is desperate for help. But reaching out to high-powered attorney Lucas Silver Hawk will tear open the heart-wrenching past in ways Tyne never imagined. 
Forced to return to the Delaware Indian community where Lucas was raised, Tyne and Lucas are tempted by the heated passion that consumed them as teens. Tyne rediscovers all the reasons she found this man irresistible, but there are scandalous secrets waiting to be revealed, disgraceful choices made in the past that cannot be denied. Love is a powerful force that could heal them both-if the truth doesn't rip them apart.

13 reviews - 4.6 stars average
257 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*The Street to Recovery* by *Kevin Kennedy*
Curly Watts is a TV icon for twenty years appearing on millions of TV screens around the country in Coronation Street. Kevin Kennedy is one of the UK's most successful soap actors, although behind the scenes and high-profile appearances, he faced a painful personal battle.
Kevin shares his experiences of alcoholism, rehab and IVF as well stories from the set and stars he worked with during some of the brightest, and darkest moments of his life, through to his music career and current roles.
This brutally honest autobiography provides a rare glimpse into life behind the scenes, the power of addiction, and his battle with recovery.

10 reviews - 4.3 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £12.99)

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
20 Kindle books for £1.29 each
Start the new year with a whirlwind romance, uncover the truth in a murder mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1.29 each. Offer ends January 31, 2014.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 12: *Today's Deals: A crime mystery, a contemporary romance and the countdown to WW1*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Montalbano's First Case* by *Andrea Camilleri*
*Prequel to the international bestselling Inspector Montalbano series*
Salvo Montalbano is thirty-five years old and still a bit naive-and there are plenty of criminals ready to take advantage of his inexperience.
Montalbano's First Case details our hero's early years as a deputy inspector. While the story involves no bloody crimes, devoted readers are sure to find the scenes and sensations-not to mention the dose of spine-chilling suspense-that they have come to expect from Andrea Camilleri.

17 reviews - 4.4 stars average
97 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.99*

*NOTE:* You can find the rest of the _Inspector Montalbano_ series HERE.

*Romance Daily Deal*



*CEOs Don't Cry* by *Joselyn Vaughn*
After being passed over for a junior partnership and getting relegated to a branch office in the middle of nowhere, Leslie Knotts vows that she won't let budget cuts, corporate upheaval, or meddlesome ladies distract her from turning the new branch around and showing she has the savvy for the upper echelons of the company. Organizing and advertising his new construction business has been harder than Mark Shultz expected. Having his Aunt Minnie and her friends from the Ladies' Night Out group throwing women in his path isn't helping matters. When his aunt's outrageous schemes start to spell trouble, Mark teams up with Leslie to outsmart the ladies. Mark introduces Leslie to his friends and she discovers genuine friendships as well as a love with Mark like she has never known. When a competing company offers her the big city partnership she has always dreamed of, Leslie must decide if she will risk her future as a top executive to stay where her heart has found a home.

12 reviews - 3.9 stars average
272 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*July 1914: Countdown to War* by *Sean McMeekin*
Popular historian Sean McMeekin's story of Europe's countdown to war, told through the eyes of men who, even a century later, still seem larger than life. We meet the brooding Habsburg heir Archduke Ferdinand, the fanatical Bosnian Serb assassins plotting his murder, and the Austrians seeking to exploit his death, recklessly encouraged by Kaiser Wilhelm II. Russian Foreign Minister Sazonov was trying to live down a reputation for cowardice, abetted by two French statesmen. Winston Churchill, alone among Cabinet officials in London, saw the threat in time to take action. It is not true that, as often claimed, no one wanted conflict. Individual statesmen conjured up the conflict - some oozing with malice as they rigged the decks for war. Groundbreaking and powerful, _July 1914_ makes clear as never before the men responsible for the horrors of the First World War.

8 reviews - 2.9 stars average
560 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09*

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
20 Kindle books for £1.29 each
Start the new year with a whirlwind romance, uncover the truth in a murder mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1.29 each. Offer ends January 31, 2014.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 18: *Today's Deals: A crime mystery, heart warming chick-lit and a mid-wife's tale*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Cambridge Blue* by *Alison Bruce*
DC Goodhew is intelligent, intuitive and the youngest detective at Cambridge's Parkside Station. He is the first on the scene when the body of a young woman is discovered on Midsummer Common and for the first time in his career is given the chance to work on a murder investigation. Soon there is an identity for the victim: Lorna Spence. Richard Moran, her boyfriend and employer, has reported her missing and is distraught to discover that she has been killed. He claims she was loved by his staff and his sisters, reserved Alice and vulnerable Jackie. He says she had no enemies but it isn't long before Goodhew discovers plenty, including her high maintenance colleague Victoria and Goodhew's reckless former classmate Bryn. They both swear that they have nothing to do with Lorna's death but Goodhew knows someone is lying. Then there is another brutal murder and Goodhew knows it is time to use his own initiative to flush out the killer, even though it means risking his job and discovering the truth about the one person he hopes will be innocent.

74 reviews - 3.9 stars average
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*NOTE:* You can find more in the _DC Goodhew_ series HERE.

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Finding Colin Firth* by *Mia March*
Only an idiot would attempt to make a pie - a special-ordered chocolate caramel cream Amore Pie - while watching _Pride and Prejudice_. Had she put in the vanilla? What about the salt? Damn Colin Firth and his pond-soaked white shirt. At home in Boothbay Harbour, Maine, Veronica Russo loves to lose herself in watching Colin Firth movies and baking pies filled with good thoughts. Pies that can bring you happiness, hope, even love (everything she feels when Colin Firth is on the screen, in fact). But Veronica is not so in touch with her own feelings and has deeply buried memories of that one heart-breaking summer, when she was just 16 . . .
In Boston, college graduate Bea Crane has received an earth-shattering letter. A year after the death of her wonderful mum, she reads that she was adopted at birth and that her biological mother lives not that far away, in Boothbay. But is she brave enough to find out more? 
Gemma Hendricks has come to Boothbay not to find something, but to run away. She's accidentally pregnant, suddenly unemployed and under pressure from her husband to give up on her career and settle down, away from her beloved New York City. With all this on her shoulders, Gemma would rather watch _Bridget Jones' Diary_ with a bowl of popcorn rather than face the truth. But she can't hide away for ever. 
With Colin Firth in town to shoot a new movie, all three women find their lives become closely entwined. They might be looking out for Colin Firth at every turn, but they'll also find new and important friendships along the way. The perfect feel-good read for anyone who loved _Bridget Jones' Diary, Notting Hill, Love Actually_ and _The Jane Austen Book Club_.
*** This is a work of fiction, in no way endorsed by Colin Firth, and where Colin Firth himself does not feature. ***

3 reviews - 4.0 stars average
350 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*The Midwife's Here!: The Enchanting True Story of One of Britain's Longest Serving Midwives* by *Linda Fairley*
'Delivering my first baby is a memory that will stay with me forever. Just feeling the warmth of a newborn head in your hands, that new life, there's honestly nothing like it&#8230; I've since brought more than 2,200 babies into the world, and I still tingle with excitement every time.'
It's the summer of 1968 and St Mary's Maternity Hospital in Manchester is a place from a bygone age. It is filled with starched white hats and full skirts, steaming laundries and milk kitchens, strict curfews and bellowed commands. It is a time of homebirths, swaddling and dangerous anaesthetics. It was this world that Linda Fairley entered as a trainee midwife aged just 19 years old.
From the moment Linda delivered her first baby - racing across rain-splattered Manchester street on her trusty moped in the dead of night - Linda knew she'd found her vocation. 'The midwife's here!' they always exclaimed, joined in their joyful chorus by relieved husbands, mothers, grandmothers and whoever else had found themselves in close proximity to a woman about to give birth.
Under the strict supervision of community midwife Mrs Tattershall, Linda's gruellingly long days were spent on overcrowded wards pinning Terry nappies, making up bottles and sterilizing bedpans - and above all helping women in need. Her life was a succession of emergencies, successes and tragedies: a never-ending chain of actions which made all the difference between life and death.
There was Mrs Petty who gave birth in heart breaking poverty; Mrs Drew who confided to Linda that the triplets she was carrying were not in fact her husband's; and Muriel Turner, whose dangerously premature baby boy survived - against all the odds. Forty years later Linda's passion for midwifery burns as bright as ever as she is now celebrated as one of Britain's longest-serving midwives, still holding the lives of mothers and children in her own two hands.
Rich in period detail and told with a good dose of Manchester humour, The Midwife's Here! is the extraordinary, heart warming tale of a truly inspiring woman.

110 reviews - 4.6 stars average
320 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
20 Kindle books for £1.29 each
Start the new year with a whirlwind romance, uncover the truth in a murder mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1.29 each. Offer ends January 31, 2014.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*Kindle Select 25*
Each week we'll select 25 books we love, from classics and new releases to best-selling and debut novels. The list will feature a mixture of books we've read and recommended time and again, hidden gems we think you should know about and some of the week's most talked about titles.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cambridge Blue also priced well on the US store: $1.50 today at least.


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 19: *Today's Deals: A satire, a contemporary romance and a memoir*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Pull Yourself Together* by *Thomas Glavinic* (Author) and *John Brownjohn* (Translator)
"If you're feeling happy, just wait. There's bound to be a downside."
These are just a few of the words Charlie Colostrum lives by, and he's seen enough downsides to know what he's talking about (losing his virginity the same day as the Challenger disaster really sets the tone).
A fat slacker with bad skin, Charlie carefully crafts his image, sometimes draping a black cloak over his shoulders and donning a black hat (though he knows smoking a pipe would be overdoing it). He nonchalantly leaves a few books by Nietzsche on the table when friends drop by (though he prefers to read self-help manuals). The jobless, self-proclaimed wimp lives off the kindness-and financial contributions-of his family and spends his time compiling lists of personal rules, daydreaming about becoming a rock star, and scheming his way into bed with as many women as possible (though he's unable to emotionally connect with anyone).
This satire from one of Austria's most celebrated contemporary novelists shows that life may not be exactly what you dreamed, but you've just got to keep on stumbling.

21 reviews - 3.1 stars average
241 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Chocolate Mousse and Two Spoons* by *Lorraine Jenkin*
Lettie Howells has hit a new low. This is the last, the very last, time, Alan - her soon to be ex - is going to leave her counting the bruises. Her two housemates and super-sorted sister persuade her that she's not going to find the man of her dreams among the ageing tourist traffic in Lyme Regis and she duly sends off her contribution to the Lonely Hearts columns. From a motley crew of respondents she selects Doug Evans - a jolly but 'once-bitten' hunk of a Welsh forester. But the path of true love does not run smooth: there's two whole communities of friends and relations to muddy things up - from Lettie's dominant mother Grace (who takes up with one of Lettie's cast offs from the ad), to her ditzy lodger Lisa (who takes up with Lettie's boss). Though her day job sees her serving tea and cake in a seafront café, Lettie yearns to make more of her painting. Then a trip to Doug's home town provides new canvases and an unlooked for brush with fame, and maybe even fortune, thanks to 'reality tv'&#8230;

11 reviews - 4.5 stars average
416 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*The Mistress's Daughter: A Memoir* by *A.M. Homes*
On the day that A. M. Homes was born in 1961, she was given up for adoption. Her birth parents were a twenty-two year old woman and an older married man with whom she was having an affair. Thirty years later, out of the blue, Homes was contacted by a lawyer on behalf of her birth mother, and they began to correspond; her biological father contacted her soon after. These two individuals and their effect on the adult Homes are strange and unexpected, and the story spirals into something utterly raw and hilarious, heartbreaking and absurd. Along the way, Homes describes the clash between her childhood fantasies of her birth parents and the disappointing reality. She writes about the experience of experiencing biological resemblance for the first time (in 'My Father's Ass') and the addictiveness of the genealogical research she embarks on. She reflects on the significance of DNA testing and having two mothers and two fathers and unearths profound truths about her family and herself. Finally, she writes movingly about her own baby daughter and the way she has recently helped to mend Homes' fractured life.

8 reviews - 3.2 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
20 Kindle books for £1.29 each
Start the new year with a whirlwind romance, uncover the truth in a murder mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1.29 each. Offer ends January 31, 2014.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*Kindle Select 25*
Each week we'll select 25 books we love, from classics and new releases to best-selling and debut novels. The list will feature a mixture of books we've read and recommended time and again, hidden gems we think you should know about and some of the week's most talked about titles.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 22: *Today's Deals: Contemporary fiction, romance and a social history memoir*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Ablutions* by *Patrick deWitt*
A nameless barman tends a decaying bar in Hollywood and takes notes for a book about his clientele. Initially, he is morbidly amused by watching the regulars roll in and fall into their nightly oblivion, pitying them and their loneliness. In hopes of uncovering their secrets and motives, he establishes tentative friendships with them. He also knocks back pills indiscriminately and treats himself to gallons of Jameson's. But as his tenure at the bar continues, he begins to lose himself, trapped by addiction and indecision. When his wife leaves him, he embarks on a series of squalidly random sexual encounters and a downward spiral of self-damage and irrational violence. To cleanse himself and save his soul, he attempts to escape ...

27 reviews - 3.9 stars average
180 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Take Me Home (A Whisper Horse Novel)* by *Nancy Herkness*
When Claire Parker left Sanctuary, West Virginia, she thought it was for good. But now she's back, reeling from an ugly divorce. Readjusting to small-town life is harder than Claire expected, so she's surprised, and grateful, to find companionship in Willow, an abused Thoroughbred mare. Willow is Claire's "whisper horse," and they share a special, rare bond. Except Willow isn't the only one helping Claire heal; Willow's ruggedly handsome veterinarian, Dr. Tim Arbuckle, is sympathetic&#8230;and secretive.
Devastated by his wife's death, Tim thought he'd never find love again. The stoic, sexy doctor was sure he'd left his heart behind when he came to Sanctuary. But Claire stirs up emotions he thought he'd buried long ago. For the first time, the doctor can see past his grief&#8230;until Willow falls gravely ill. Tim and Claire must save Willow's life and, surrounded by the majestic mountains of West Virginia, believe in a love so encompassing, so intimately intense, their lives will never be the same again.

23 reviews - 4.0 stars average
331 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*Voices in the Street: Growing up in Dundee* by *Maureen Reynolds*
Born in Dundee in 1938, Maureen Reynolds grew up in wartime Scotland, a young girl surrounded by adult concerns. There was the endless queuing for rations that never seemed to stretch quite far enough, the blackouts and the air raids. But, if times were hard, they were also simpler, and in _Voices in the Street_ Maureen remembers with great fondness her early years with her wise old grandad, the enjoyment of riding on tram cars, the weekly wash house gossip and the people and places of her childhood. When she left school at fifteen, Maureen immediately started her working life with a job at the local sweetie factory, coming of age in the era of Teddy Boys and rock 'n' roll and enjoying the dancing with her best friend Betty. Then, as Maureen grew up, she found her love, only to see him borrowed in the name of National Service. But, through good times and bad, she would never forget growing up in Dundee.

6 reviews - 4.8 stars average
293 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
20 Kindle books for £1.29 each
Start the new year with a whirlwind romance, uncover the truth in a murder mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1.29 each. Offer ends January 31, 2014.

100 Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*Kindle Select 25*
Each week we'll select 25 books we love, from classics and new releases to best-selling and debut novels. The list will feature a mixture of books we've read and recommended time and again, hidden gems we think you should know about and some of the week's most talked about titles.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Jan 25: *Today's Deals: A bleak portrayal of the final weeks of the Third Reich, a paranormal romance and how to improve your life*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Nero Decree* by *Gregory Lee*
As the Nazis come to power in Germany, a violent argument over a secret key causes young Johann to lose the only parent he has left. Worse, it is his half-brother, Dieter, who commits this horrific act of betrayal. Although their fragile family bonds are irrevocably destroyed, the brothers' paths are destined to cross again. 
Years later, Hitler's army is on the verge of defeat as Soviet forces cross into Germany. Hiding in plain sight, Johann works to save German lives, secretly despising the Führer to whom Dieter has sworn his allegiance. Yet now it is Dieter who holds a terrible secret that threatens not just Johann and his family, but an entire city unsuspecting of the enemy within. As Germany falls before the Allies' merciless advance, Johann and Dieter are locked in their own furious battle. Who will be left standing in the wreckage of their homeland? The fate of not only the brothers themselves, but the entire city of Berlin, rests in their hands.

28 reviews - 4.0 stars average
416 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Devil's in the Details* by *Kimberly Raye*
Jess Damon's life is&#8230;complicated. Not only is she a man-eating succubus (albeit recently reformed), but she has the mother from hell-literally. Yep, Houston's hottest wedding planner is the daughter of the devil. Though as far as her mother knows, Jess is only in the business to hook up with hunky groomsmen, not to find true love.
But when demon hunter Cutter Owens rolls into town, turning her back on her evil birthright proves harder than Jess thought. Cutter is out to take down the devil once and for all-and he wants Jess's help to do it. There's no denying Cutter is gorgeous, in that sexy "a demon stole my soul" sort of way. And, sure, Lillian Damon is the queen of evil. But she's still Jess's mom. Now Jess must outfox the world's greatest demon hunter without revealing her true identity or-devil forbid!-falling in love. Sexy, funny, and fiendishly clever, this bewitching paranormal romance is one hell of a read.

7 reviews - 3.9 stars average
256 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*A Whole New You: Six Steps to Ignite Change for Your Best Life* by *Brett Blumenthall*
From the author of the best-selling book _52 Small Changes_ comes a smart, practical approach to reinventing any aspect of your life that's not working for you. Whether you want to start eating healthy, switch careers, or improve a relationship, Brett Blumenthal's _A Whole New You_ will inspire you to take control of your life and live your very best. 
Drawing on her own experience with personal reinvention, her professional work as a change management consultant, and her studies in the fields of psychology and human behavior, Blumenthal breaks down how to successfully reinvent your life in six steps. Each stage is comprehensively explained, with action items, tools, and resources to enable you to follow through and effect change in your life. In _A Whole New You_, Blumenthal will lead you through:
• The three times in your life when you're most ready for change, including during life transitions and after trauma
• The symptoms--rational, emotional and physical--that indicate you need change
• How to stay motivated by making an investment in your success
• Finding ways to capitalize on your strengths, making change easier 
_A Whole New You_ is for anyone who wants to make a change but is not sure where to begin, or for those who've tried to make a life improvement in the past but have failed. With the right tools and knowledge, you'll be able to reach your goals and live not just a good life or a better life--but your best life.

14 reviews - 3.8 stars average
229 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deals*
20 Kindle books for £1.29 each
Start the new year with a whirlwind romance, uncover the truth in a murder mystery or be lost in an edge-of-your-seat thriller in this selection of Kindle books for only £1.29 each. Offer ends January 31, 2014.

A selection of Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*Kindle Select 25*
Each week we'll select 25 books we love, from classics and new releases to best-selling and debut novels. The list will feature a mixture of books we've read and recommended time and again, hidden gems we think you should know about and some of the week's most talked about titles.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 01: *Today's Deals: Contemporary fiction, dark comedy and learn to draw*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Best Kept Secret (The Clifton Chronicles)* by *Jeffrey Archer*
1945. The vote in the House of Lords as to who should inherit the Barrington family fortune has ended in a tie. The Lord Chancellor's deciding vote will cast a long shadow on the lives of Harry Clifton and Giles Barrington. Harry returns to America to promote his latest novel, while his beloved Emma goes in search of the little girl who was found abandoned in her father's office on the night he was killed. When the General Election is called, Giles Barrington has to defend his seat in the House of Commons and is horrified to discover who the Conservatives select to stand against him.
But it is Sebastian Clifton, Harry and Emma's son, who ultimately influences his uncle's fate. In 1957, Sebastian wins a scholarship to Cambridge, and a new generation of the Clifton family march onto the page. After Sebastian is expelled from school, he unwittingly becomes caught up in an international art fraud involving a Rodin statue that is worth far more than the sum it raises at auction.
Does he become a millionaire? Does he go to Cambridge? Is his life in danger?
_Best Kept Secret_ will answer all these questions, but once again, pose so many more.
_Best Kept Secret_ is the third novel in Jeffrey Archer's epic _Clifton Chronicles_ series

1,262 reviews - 4.3 stars average
392 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.29* (down from £7.99)

The rest of the _Clifton Chronicles_ series:-

  

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Lettice & Victoria* by *Susanna Johnston*
This darkly comedic novel revolves around the interactions of five main characters. Victoria, barely twenty, finds herself acting as amanuensis to Laurence, an elderly man of letters, now blind, who lives in a ravishing house by the sea in northern Italy. Soon after her arrival, she indulges in a heady night of passion with Edgar, a youthful Englishman. Their subsequent union introduces an extraordinary, dominating mother-in-law in the form of Lettice, who is jealous and suspicious of Victoria's prettiness and her ability to amuse Lettice's intellectual friends. Lettice makes it her goal to ensure that Victoria's new life in England is not just complicated but completely confusing, too. Enter Archie, one of the inner circle, whose relationship with Victoria provokes a scandal that threatens to destroy her. Darkly funny and deeply insightful, _Lettice & Victoria_ is not just a love story with a fanciful and flawed female protagonist, but a wonderful portrait of 1950s English society.

4 reviews - 4.5 stars average
250 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £13.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*How To Draw Anything* by *Mark Linley*
If you can write your name, you have enough touch to learn to draw. Let Mark Linley inspire you to pick up your pencil and create a magical masterpiece. His positive approach secures quick, accurate results and ever-growing confidence. Whatever you want to draw - a beautiful holiday scene, a lifelike portrait of your family or favourite pet, or even a funny cartoon to illustrate a birthday card - Mark Linley shows, in this new edition of his bestselling book, everything you need to succeed. Learn to look properly and get the basic outlines correct; include the key features but simplify what you see; understand how shading (such as dot stipple or cross-hatching) can transform a sketch; get the eye level right and see how a grid helps with the composition.

126 reviews - 3.9 stars average
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £5.99)

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deal*
A selection of Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*Kindle Select 25*
Each week we'll select 25 books we love, from classics and new releases to best-selling and debut novels. The list will feature a mixture of books we've read and recommended time and again, hidden gems we think you should know about and some of the week's most talked about titles.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 02: *Today's Deals: A crime mystery, a contemporary romance and a shocking true story of child abuse*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Bad Blood (DI Marjory Fleming)* by *Aline Templeton*
Marnie Bruce has hyperthymesia; she can remember everything she has ever seen. Everything except from one fateful night when she was eleven; she woke up in an isolated cottage with a head injury and her mother gone.
Twenty years later Marnie heads back to Scotland seeking answers to what happened, but in the small town of Galloway, her mother's disappearance still burns in the air and Marnie's return looks set to tear open old wounds for many of the locals.
For DI Marjory Fleming the disappearance of Karen Bruce is a case she would prefer not to re-open but the ripple effect of Marnie's return makes it clear this is one mystery that must be solved. As Fleming unravels the secrets of the past, she realises Marnie's life is inextricably, terribly linked to a monstrous crime decades ago.
Can Fleming fit the puzzle together before it's too late? And will the truth be one Marnie wants to remember?

3 reviews - 4.7 stars average
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.39* (down from £19.99)

*NOTE:* More books in the _DI Marjory Fleming_ series can be found HERE.

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Chasing Perfect (A Fool's Gold Novel - Book 1)* by *Susan Mallery*
Welcome to Fool's Gold, California, a charming community in the foothills of the Sierra Nevada. There's lots to do and plenty of people to meet, especially women. Because there's just one tiny problem in Fool's Gold: the men don't seem to stick around.
Maybe it's the lure of big-city life, or maybe it's plain old bad luck, but regardless of the reason, the problem has to be fixed, fast. And Charity Jones may be just the city planner to do it. Charity's nomadic childhood has left her itching to settle down, and she immediately falls in love with all the storybook town has to offer-everything, that is, except its sexiest and most famous resident, former world-class cyclist Josh Golden. 
With her long list of romantic disasters, she's not about to take a chance on another bad boy, even if everyone else thinks he's perfect just the way he is. But maybe that's just what he needs-someone who knows the value of his flaws. Someone who knows that he's just chasing perfect.

1 review - 4.0 stars
380 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99*

*NOTE:* More books in the _Fool's Gold_ series can be found HERE.

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*Never a Hero To Me: An innocent girl. A father's sins. And the men who closed ranks against her* by *Tracy Black*
Tracy Black was only five years old when her mother was hospitalised for the first of many occasions, leaving Tracy in the care of her father. His behaviour, seemingly overnight, changed from indifferent to violently abusive and, for the next seven years, Tracy was sexually and physically abused by her father, his friends and her own brother. All of the men were in the British Armed Forces. 
Tracy's father compounded the abuse by sending her to baby-sit for his paedophile friends - whilst their own children slept in other rooms, these men would find excuses to leave later or return earlier than their wives in order to abuse her, with her own father's blessing. When she sought help and safety the doors were closed as the authorities closed ranks. 
In this shocking and compelling book, Tracy Black pieces together the jigsaw of a story that has haunted her for the past forty years. She reveals the horrific betrayal of trust perpetrated by men who were considered upstanding citizens and heroes. 
Tracy's tale reminds us all of the terrible ways in which paedophiles work and the secrets too many children are forced to carry alone. It is only now that she can tell her full story of recovery.

7 reviews - 4.7 stars average
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deal*
A selection of Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*Kindle Select 25*
Each week we'll select 25 books we love, from classics and new releases to best-selling and debut novels. The list will feature a mixture of books we've read and recommended time and again, hidden gems we think you should know about and some of the week's most talked about titles.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, the first Marjory Fleming book is 99¢ in the US store: 

The one featured here reminds me of a TV show we have here in the States called _Unforgettable_. Same set up except the woman can't remember what happened to her sister 'that day'. And she's a cop.


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 08: *Today's Deals: A Norse fantasy, a contemporary romance and how to manage your working day*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Swords of Good Men (The Valhalla Saga)* by *Snorri Kristjansson*
Ulfar Thormodsson has spent two years travelling as envoy and bodyguard to his high-born cousin. They have one last stop - the walled town of Stenvik - before they can finally go home.
Audun Arngrimsson works his forge and lives a secretive, solitary life. No one knows about his past, and he'd like to keep it that way. But the Old Gods have other ideas.
The factions within Stenvik are about to come to blows, but a far bigger battle is approaching: a young king is bringing the White Christ at point of sword and edge of blade. And from the North, a great Viking fleet is sailing to defend the Old Gods, their sails on the horizon . . . 
The first volume of the _Valhalla Saga_

16 reviews - 3.9 stars average
352 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £14.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*Point Hope* by *Kristen James*
After his Navy career came to an end, Trey became an EMT in his hometown of Coos Bay, Oregon. He struggles with PTSD, which affects his ability to do his job and connect with his family. His wife seems to be living life without him.
Rosette can't figure out what happened to her marriage, or to Trey-the man she once loved so desperately. It feels like she'll lose everything along with him. Meanwhile, he's enclosed in his own world without her.
Their marriage is on its last legs when their family is faced with two deaths and an orphan. They're already raising two young children and Trey's teenage brother, Alex. Trey and Rosette make a shaky agreement to play "family" for now so they can take care of Trey's recently orphaned niece. But can faking it ever be enough?
It's make-it or break-it time. If they split apart, who will raise Hope?

2 review - 5.0 stars
231 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*Manage Your Day-to-Day: Build Your Routine, Find Your Focus, and Sharpen Your Creative Mind (The 99U Book Series)* by *Jocelyn K. Glei*
Stop doing busywork. Start doing your best work.
Are you over-extended, over-distracted, and overwhelmed? Do you work at a breakneck pace all day, only to find that you haven't accomplished the most important things on your agenda when you leave the office?
The world has changed and the way we work has to change, too. With wisdom from 20 leading creative minds, Manage Your Day-to-Day will give you a toolkit for tackling the new challenges of a 24/7, always-on workplace.
Featuring contributions from: Dan Ariely, Leo Babauta, Scott Belsky, Lori Deschene, Aaron Dignan, Erin Rooney Doland, Seth Godin,Todd Henry, Christian Jarrett, Scott McDowell, Mark McGuinness, Cal Newport, Steven Pressfield, Gretchen Rubin, Stefan Sagmeister, Elizabeth G. Saunders, Tony Schwartz, Tiffany Shlain, Linda Stone, and James Victore. Plus, a foreword from Behance founder & CEO Scott Belsky.

39 reviews - 4.3 stars average
211 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £9.03)

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deal*
A selection of Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*Kindle Select 25*
Each week we'll select 25 books we love, from classics and new releases to best-selling and debut novels. The list will feature a mixture of books we've read and recommended time and again, hidden gems we think you should know about and some of the week's most talked about titles.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 09: *Today's Deals: Epic fantasy, a Regency romance and a family cookbook*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Spellscribed: Provenance* by *Kristopher Cruz*
_Spellscribed_ is a series of fantasy novels revolving around the protagonist, a young and inexperienced Wizard named Endrance. Born the night that the Archmagus Valeria died, Endrance was gifted with the talent and mind for magic. He'd proven that he was more than capable of mastering the forces of magic and intellectual study at the hands of a master as mad as he was crafty. He was one of the Scribed, mages who had undergone a painful yet powerful ritual that granted them the ability to tattoo spells upon their very skin.
He had finally proven himself to his master, and was free to practice magic at his own pace. If that were all fate had in store for him, he would have been happy. However fate wanted more of this man's potential than a lifetime of quiet study.
Instead, he was appointed the Spengur of Balator, a country radically different from his own. He would face an entire city of people that prized physical might and shunned the mystic. There he would meet staunch allies, and dangerous foes. There, he could change the world, if he could only survive.
It is through the fires of strife that a person is melted down into the core of who they really are, and fate has stoked the flames white hot. Can he survive the blaze? And even more importantly, who will he be if he emerges from the other side?

13 reviews - 4.0 stars average
305 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £10.34)

*NOTE:* The second book in the _Spellscribed_ series is also available on Kindle for £3.78



*Romance Daily Deal*



*Banishment (Daughters of Mannerling 1)* by *M.C. Beaton*
Her kingdom for a marriage? Isabella Beverley is blessed with unparalleled beauty but has, unfortunately, been raised in the most snobbish and haughty of families. And when her father gambles away their fortune - including Mannerling, the exquisite family mansion, Isabella discovers that there is very little sympathy for her plight. As the eldest, Isabella is chosen to court Mr Judd, the roguish bachelor who won Mannerling. Surely no sacrifice is too great to regain her ancestral home? But tempting her away from Mr Judd is Lord Fitzpatrick, an Irish rake who fears Isabella can never love a man as she does the estate - but is nonetheless determined to convince her to choose man over manse!

No UK reviews
193 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*Big Table, Busy Kitchen: 200 Recipes for Life* by *Allegra McEvedy*
_Big Table, Busy Kitchen_ is the ultimate celebration of food, home, love and life by renowned chef and bestselling food writer Allegra McEvedy. Inspired by her mother's handed-down recipe collection, the source of so many happy meals and memories, Allegra lovingly created this extraordinary cookbook not only for her own daughter but for all families to turn to and treasure through a lifetime of cooking and eating.
This is a delicious journey through 200 glorious recipes, from first bakes to first loves, feeding the family to feeding your friends, compulsory veg to nursery puddings and everything in between. With recipes that are as achievable and delicious as they are inventive and engaging, accompanied by stunning photographs, vibrant page design and charming hand-drawn illustrations that will make you smile, this is everything a family cookbook should be.

24 reviews - 4.9 stars average
384 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.09* (down from £25.00)

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deal*
A selection of Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*Kindle Select 25*
Each week we'll select 25 books we love, from classics and new releases to best-selling and debut novels. The list will feature a mixture of books we've read and recommended time and again, hidden gems we think you should know about and some of the week's most talked about titles.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 15: *Today's Deals: A mystery, a romance and life as a stand-up comedian*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*Bloody Women* by *Helen Fitzgerald*
Returning to Scotland to organise her wedding, Catriona is overcome with the jitters. She decides to tie up loose ends before settling permanently in Tuscany, and seeks out her ex-boyfriends. Only problem is, they all end up dead and Catriona is the prime suspect.

8 reviews - 4.1 stars average
240 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*The Language of Flowers* by *Vanessa Diffenbaugh*
The Victorian language of flowers was used to express emotions: honeysuckle for devotion, azaleas for passion, and red roses for love. But for Victoria Jones, it has been more useful in communicating feelings like grief, mistrust and solitude. After a childhood spent in the foster care system, she is unable to get close to anybody, and her only connection to the world is through flowers and their meanings.
Now eighteen, Victoria has nowhere to go, and sleeps in a public park, where she plants a small garden of her own. When her talent is discovered by a local florist, she discovers her gift for helping others through the flowers she chooses for them. But it takes meeting a mysterious vendor at the flower market for her to realise what's been missing in her own life, and as she starts to fall for him, she's forced to confront a painful secret from her past, and decide whether it's worth risking everything for a second chance at happiness.
_The Language of Flowers_ is a heart breaking and redemptive novel about the meaning of flowers, the meaning of family, and the meaning of love.

325 reviews - 4.5 average
338 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*Where Do Comedians Go When They Die?: Journey of a Stand-Up* by *Milton Jones*
Jerome Stevens makes people laugh for a living. Or he tries to&#8230; The stand-up circuit is a world of extremes where money talks, agents slither and hecklers throw mince pies. It's hard to balance the demands of touring with family life - especially when Jerome is a star everywhere except his own home and his seven-year-old son is his biggest critic. Follow Jerome as he moves from the blind terror of a first open spot to being hounded out of Wales by an angry mob of brewery staff. As he chases the elusive beast that is laughter, meet violent bouncers, paranoid celebrities and humourless producers all competing to milk the comedy cash-cow. But exactly who is having the last laugh when he finds himself thrown into a Chinese prison? Fizzing with the one-liners and surreal humour for which Milton Jones is famous, this is an authentic, hilarious story of the life of a stand-up comedian, written by the real deal.

17 reviews - 4.4 stars average
268 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*NOTE:* This book is posted by Amazon as today's 'non-fiction' daily deal, but appears in fact to be a _fictionalised_ account of life as a stand-up comic, written with an insider's knowledge.

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deal*
A selection of Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*Kindle Select 25*
Each week we'll select 25 books we love, from classics and new releases to best-selling and debut novels. The list will feature a mixture of books we've read and recommended time and again, hidden gems we think you should know about and some of the week's most talked about titles.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 22: *Today's Deals: A humorous YA story and the sequel, romantic suspense and an autobiography*

*Kindle Daily Deals*



*My Best Friend and Other Enemies* by *Catherine Wilkins*
When Jessica's best friend goes off with new-girl Amelia, Jessica is hurt but determined not to take it lying down. She has a plan, and a secret weapon - her felt-tips. The pen is mightier than the sword, after all, and having a sense of humour wins Jessica far more friends than she loses. A funny, wise story that will touch a nerve with everyone who reads it.

51 reviews - 4.9 stars average
208 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)



*My Brilliant Life and Other Disasters* by *Catherine Wilkins*
Jessica and Natalie are best friends again, but things have changed a bit. Jessica's got new friends now and the comic that they've put together has just launched in school to great acclaim. Jess is really enjoying her new-found fame and starts to neglect the wildlife project she's doing with Natalie. But Scarlett, a new cartoonist on the block, is after her comic crown. It's felt-tip pens at dawn!

8 reviews - 4.8 stars average
179 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £6.99)

*Romance Daily Deal*



*All That Glitters* by *Aita Ighodaro*
A sizzling story of sex, ambition and murder, set amid the glistening super-yachts of the Amalfi coast.
Isabel doesn't want to marry a tycoon. She wants to be one.
Isabel Suarez-Octavio is ravishing, intelligent and ambitious. But unlike some of her friends, she's not planning to use her looks to seduce a billionaire and become someone's trophy wife. She's just arrived at Oxford University, and she is determined to make her mark on the world.
The city of dreaming spires is everything she hoped for. The parties are riotous, the societies thrilling, and the people are the power brokers of tomorrow. Before long, Isabel is prowling the corridors of Westminster by day, partying in Miami by night: a rising star pursuing good times and a glittering career.
Until a yacht trip along Italy's glamorous Amalfi Coast goes horribly wrong. Suddenly, Isabel is in the frame for murder, standing utterly alone against some of the world's most powerful men. After years of thinking only of the future, she must finally confront the secrets of her past - and face her biggest challenge yet.

16 reviews - 3.6 average
416 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£3.89* (down from £7.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*George Cole - The World Was My Lobster: The Autobiography* by *George Cole* and *Brian Hawkins*
_The World was my Lobster_ tells the story of George Cole's more than 70 years in the acting profession that began with a walk-on part at the age of 14 in the stage musical _The White Horse Inn_ in 1939, and continues today having included such roles as David Bliss in the radio and television versions of _A Life of Bliss_, Flash Harry in the _St. Trinian's_ films, and Arthur Daley in television's _Minder_.
Adopted when he was only 10 days old, George Cole grew up in south London in the 1920s. On the day he left school he saw a newspaper advertisement seeking a small boy to join the cast of _The White Horse Inn_ and was selected the following day. A year later, he found himself in the West End play _Cottage to Let_ playing a cheeky wartime evacuee. Here he met legendary comic actor Alastair Sim who, with his wife, took him as an evacuee in their country house and coached him in the finer skills of acting.
A flurry of films and theatre performances in the late 1940s, after his RAF service, culminated in a memorable role as a young Ebenezer Scrooge in the classic 1951 film _Scrooge_ alongside Sim. _Henry V, Cleopatra_ (with Elizabeth Taylor), _Don't Forget to Write, Blott on the Landscape, Henry Root_, and _Dad_ are among other titles for which he is well known. But it was in 1979 that he landed the role that would elevate him to international recognition when he was offered the role of Arthur Daley in Thames Television's new series _Minder_ alongside Dennis Waterman.
_In The World was my Lobster_, a title taken from a classic line in a _Minder_ episode, George Cole talks candidly, humorously and sensitively about his adoption, his life, his roles and many of the people he has worked with throughout his long career.

41 reviews - 3.7 stars average
288 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£1.19* (down from £18.99)

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deal*
A selection of Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*Kindle Select 25*
Each week we'll select 25 books we love, from classics and new releases to best-selling and debut novels. The list will feature a mixture of books we've read and recommended time and again, hidden gems we think you should know about and some of the week's most talked about titles.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the 150 best Kindle books of last year


----------



## Linjeakel

Feb 23: *Today's Deals: A dark comedic mystery and a biography*

*Kindle Daily Deal*



*The Gordonston Ladies Dog Walking Club* by *Duncan Whitehead*
Little is what it seems to be in a leafy Savannah neighborhood as members of an afternoon cocktail and dog walking club mourn a neighbor's death. Jealousies surface when friends vie for the widower running for mayor. An old woman with an infamous uncle plots to avenge a wrong. Memories haunt a once successful children's writer. And a model has won the trip of a lifetime.
But a killer lurks and secrets unfold, as does a web of deceit. Is anyone really who he or she seems to be? A mysterious South American, a young Italian count, and a charitable nephew add suspicion and intrigue, as do an enigmatic organization linked to organized crime, a handsome firefighter, and three widows with hidden agendas. What's a retired accountant's secret, and why did a former showgirl really have plastic surgery?
The plot thickens, the Georgia temperature rises, and someone is destined for an early unmarked grave. The truth contorts to a climax that leaves readers breathless.

25 reviews - 4.3 stars average
254 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: Yes | KOLL (Prime Lending): Yes | *£0.99* (down from £8.99)

*Non-Fiction Daily Deal*



*Olly Murs - The Biography* by *Justin Lewis*
Olly Murs may have finished in second place on television's The X Factor in 2009, but the heartthrob singer has since become one of British pop's winners. The cheeky chappie with the tight trousers and the porkpie hat has sold out concert tours, released bestselling albums and enjoyed a string of hits including 'Please Don't Let Me Go' and 'Heart Skips a Beat'. A regular in the charts and in the gossip columns, Olly is regarded by many as a possible successor to icons like Robbie Williams and Will Young. But not content with his triumphs as a singer, he has also become a TV fixture. After becoming the co-host of The Xtra Factor, he graduated to his own series, Olly: Life on Murs, in 2012. Olly Murs: The Biography follows his journey from suburbia to stardom and beyond. It explores how a seemingly ordinary and grounded Essex boy was determined to follow his dream - and was strong and shrewd enough to survive the heady world of entertainment. Along the way, we see how his promising first career as a semi-pro footballer was halted and we discover how he deals with the pros and cons of a celebrity lifestyle. This is a must-read for any music fan.

12 reviews - 4.7 stars average
232 pages | TTS: Yes | X-Ray: No | KOLL (Prime Lending): No | *£0.99* (down from £7.99)

*Also featured:-*

*Kindle Monthly Deal*
A selection of Kindle books for £2.99 each or less
Each month Amazon feature a new selection of discounted Kindle books for £2.99 or less. The deals begin at 12:00 am on the first Tuesday of the month and expires at 11:59 pm on the first Monday of the following month.

*Kindle Select 25*
Each week we'll select 25 books we love, from classics and new releases to best-selling and debut novels. The list will feature a mixture of books we've read and recommended time and again, hidden gems we think you should know about and some of the week's most talked about titles.

*The Best Kindle Books of 2013*
Amazon Editors' pick of the 150 best Kindle books of last year


----------

